# Corsair Carbide Series Owners Club



## selectstriker2

*Corsair Carbide Series Owners Club*
[88R/100R/200R/300R/330R/400R+C+Q/500R/600C+Q/Air 240/Air 540]

Update 6/13/16
It's hard to believe that the Corsair Carbide series has been out for almost 6 years! I'm hoping to take some time and further update this thread topic with a bunch of the changes and newcomers to the product line.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/cases/carbide-series

Feel free to post pics of your rig as you get them set up

Fill out form to be added to the group

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AjV_gbm49jQYdDFWUEJreDlybUppZ0lxQmc5TFQyc3c&output=html&widget=true
Reviews
500R
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-Carbide-Series-500R-Case-Review/1406
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-carbide-500r-review/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_series_500r_review,1.html
400R
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/45512-corsair-carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case-review.html

300R
CorsairGeorge's 300R Thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1205921/carbide-series-300r

*Air 540 Owner's Thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery*
Review by STUNT1990 : http://www.overclock.net/t/1403069/review-corsair-carbide-air-540

Signature Link

Code:



Code:


[url="http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/corsair-carbide-series-owners-club"][center][b]Corsair Carbide Series Owners Club[/b][/center][/url]


----------



## FlamingMidget

Subb'd


----------



## CorsairGeorge

I'll be reading this thread just like I do with the Obsidian and Graphite ones, so I look forward to all your feedback. Things you like, things you think could be better - all this stuff helps us with our future cases. We've gone from 2 cases at the beginning of this year to 7 cases now, and we have a lot of plans to extend the product lineup into new and interesting areas. Nothing is off the table.

So every post on these forums where somebody says "make the cables shorter" or "I like the way the side panels fit" or whatever helps me make 2012s products that much better.


----------



## EfemaN

The 400R looks like a winner based on the combination of its price and the pictures and reviews I've seen so far. I couldn't find any shots of the 500R beyond the generic exterior angled ones; when are you doing a photo shoot for it, George?

I'm hoping to see silence-oriented cases; something akin to a modern version of Antec's P18x cases but with better airflow, or Fractal's cases with Corsair designs. From what I can tell, Corsair already did a great job with the 650D's acoustics, but I imagine those characteristics augmented with sound deadening and a lack of holes.


----------



## SMK

My preordered 500R should be here the 21st. Got it at 129$ with free shipping and now it's eligible for $15 rebate. This may be the best $115 spent. Count me in. Can't wait.

Also, CorsairGeorge, my first comment would be please keep a good customer service team going. "Come for the pie, stay for the atmosphere"


----------



## pchow05

make optional flat panels for the 500r







with a window


----------



## Bobobearx

can't make up my mind between the 600t and 500r so your reviews and pc will be my decision maker. and I don't even know the difference between the two other then one is thumb screw and one is latches.


----------



## phinos

Good thing I am 30 mins away from their warehouse! lol
I couldn't wait 1 day, so I will go pick my black 500R up on monday.


----------



## Chaosblade

I'm planning on picking up a 500r, is there any solid info on CPU cooler clearance? I saw George's post saying it was about 18cm but that was more of an estimate.

Deciding between an Archon or Silver Arrow to go with it, and if I can't fit an Archon (with the side fan still on) that makes my decision pretty easy.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14986604*
> Good thing I am 30 mins away from their warehouse! lol
> I couldn't wait 1 day, so I will go pick my black 500R up on monday.


lucky you, mine should arrive Wednesday (Evening







)


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;14982117*
> The 400R looks like a winner based on the combination of its price and the pictures and reviews I've seen so far. I couldn't find any shots of the 500R beyond the generic exterior angled ones; when are you doing a photo shoot for it, George?


I'm going to do my first ever build log with the 500r so I should have a bunch of photos and hopefully a little video


----------



## wompwomp

What are the major differences between the 400r and the 500r?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14989439*
> What are the major differences between the 400r and the 500r?


at first glance the differences are in the (component-side) side panel, and the HDD bays on the 500R are in two sections, making them removable.

I am not sure if the 400R HDD bay is removable or not.

I am going to be ordering a 500R in the next couple of days so i cant wait to check it out in person


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;14988744*
> lucky you, mine should arrive Wednesday (Evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am still waiting for my order status to turn to ready to pickup









It should be ready by 1-3pm.. judging from my past experience with newegg. Perhaps I will go there early and nag on their will call front desk till they spit out my precious 500r.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14989439*
> What are the major differences between the 400r and the 500r?


5 fan controls, 200mm fan on the side I believe.


----------



## MarvinDessica

May end up trading out my 600T for a black 500R once I see some reviews from the forum.


----------



## phinos

Omw home lol


----------



## mackraney23

can't see it man


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23;14992562*
> can't see it man


Sorry, got it fixed.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Unbox

pics

do it boy


----------



## Sir Beregond

500R looks nice.


----------



## phinos

just got home. bit crazy but did all uploading & posting while driving on freeway. lol
my phone cam sucks but I will try to get some pictures If I can.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14993177*
> just got home. bit crazy but did all uploading & posting while driving on freeway. lol
> my phone cam sucks but I will try to get some pictures If I can.


do the whole unboxing review thing for all of us...pleeeease.


----------



## texas_nightowl

I'm a member! 400R. It's a great case.

I have a pic or two in the Build Log thread:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1115640-corsair-400r-asus-p8z68-v-2500k.html


----------



## phinos

I must say, I don't have steady hand and my phone cam sucks btw.

So excited! packaging was sturdy, was easy to remove my black precious out of the box.









200mm side fan levels equally as if there were no side fan but the wire seems a little short for my taste (about 1.5 feet)









looks about the same as 400r except 3 click fan speed controller.









looks little brighter than it actually looks because of the direct sunlight but you may notice slight color difference btw the center and side.
Center looks jet black, side has little dark metallic grey finish on them.









USBs wires to go to mobo









things that are included









front panel was easy to take out but has sturdy feel to it









large bottom filter outside of the case, easy to slide in and out.









if it wasn't for it.. my psu might get killed some time soon.

















couple things I might add, I thought I was gonna get speed controller for all 5 fans, maybe I understood it wrong but I don't see any way to connect 200mm side fan and 120mm rear fan to be controlled. one controller that I see is the 3 click speed controller for 2 front fans that are already connected to the case. Manual? Instruction paper? is a single paper folded telling you what are inside, weird thing is doesn't even mention the fan controller.

I will update as I go on moving parts out of my old armor case.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that you can attach 3 fans to the fan controller. not 2 as I told before.


----------



## selectstriker2

fantastic phinos, I really can't wait to get mine

texas_nightowl - you're added

I'm currently running my rig caseless with the stock fan since I have to wait for the case to get the watercooling tubing measured out.


----------



## Oldguy

Does it have a hdd activity led?


----------



## mackraney23

looks good! mine comes in tmw hopefully


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just checked 400R at my Local NCIX. It was side by side with 600T and 650D. One thing i can say it does not carry Corsair quality. Build quality feel cheap. I would recommend spending a bit more and getting 600T.


----------



## KarmaWaffles




----------



## GTR Mclaren

were are the youtube video reviews of the 500r ???


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14997164*
> were are the youtube video reviews of the 500r ???


In time. You can expect one from me when I get mine if they aren't already out by then.


----------



## phinos

like root of a tree, nasty stuff.









all done!

















you can see both power light and hdd light right below. yes all white light

















two 120mm on the front and 200mm side fans are controlled by 3 switch front fan controller.
almost not audible lowest, barely audible middle, still barely audible highest.
I installed two more 120mm fans, one right beside hdds, both to pull in cool air to gpu.

I love this case. I can barely hear anything at lowest setting, still runs cooler than my older full tower thermaltake armor case. cpu is about 4-5 c lower, gpu 10-12 c lower. both on idle and load.

I give 10/10 for look, build quality, and performance!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14998660*
> like root of a tree, nasty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see both power light and hdd light right below. yes all white light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two 120mm on the front and 200mm side fans are controlled by 3 switch front fan controller.
> almost not audible lowest, barely audible middle, still barely audible highest.
> I installed two more 120mm fans, one right beside hdds, both to pull in cool air to gpu.
> 
> I love this case. I can barely hear anything at lowest setting, still runs cooler than my older full tower thermaltake armor case. cpu is about 2-3 c lower, gpu 4-5 c lower. both on idle and load.
> 
> I give 10/10 for look, build quality, and performance!


Looking good! Nice clean cable management!
I can't wait for mine!

Can you do a measurement for me? I wanna try to mod 2 120mm fans on the front slant of the side panel, Does it look like that would fit? Maybe take a picture with a fan or tape measure/ruler next to it?


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oldguy;14994037*
> Does it have a hdd activity led?


yes, one below the power led and both leds are white.


----------



## Revained Mortal

Very nice Phinos. I would really like to know if someone can fit a H100 with push pull config in to a 500R and still have pretty good motherboard clearance since I will be getting the case later this year.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;14993984*
> fantastic phinos, I really can't wait to get mine
> 
> texas_nightowl - you're added
> 
> I'm currently running my rig caseless with the stock fan since I have to wait for the case to get the watercooling tubing measured out.


Thank you for adding me









I am sure u will love urs too! haha


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal;14998695*
> Very nice Phinos. I would really like to know if someone can fit a H100 with push pull config in to a 500R and still have pretty good motherboard clearance since I will be getting the case later this year.


You could but the top mesh cover would have to come off, otherwise I really don't think so.
EDIT: You can do either push or pull but not both.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;14994484*
> Just checked 400R at my Local NCIX. It was side by side with 600T and 650D. One thing i can say it does not carry Corsair quality. Build quality feel cheap. I would recommend spending a bit more and getting 600T.


I saw 600T at micro center, and I didn't like it. although they didn't have 400r 500r in stock to compare it side by side at that time. I went for 500r not because it was cheaper, I really didn't like the roundness of 600t and not being able to have any side fans was big minus for me. It's not about quality but about their personal preference.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998682*
> Looking good! Nice clean cable management!
> I can't wait for mine!
> 
> Can you do a measurement for me? I wanna try to mod 2 120mm fans on the front slant of the side panel, Does it look like that would fit? Maybe take a picture with a fan or tape measure/ruler next to it?


I don't have any 120mm fans that are not attatched and can't find a ruller around atm, but I will try to get them up for you tmr morning. Just let me know where u want me to measure.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Your case screams " You can have it any color you want, as long as it's black"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14998736*
> I don't have any 120mm fans that are not attatched and can't find a ruller around atm, but I will try to get them up for you tmr morning. Just let me know where u want me to measure.


The area I'm interested in is the mesh door. The forward slant/angle just curious if a 120mm fan will fit on it facing inwards at the same angle as the slant. I hope that helps lol


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14998719*
> I saw 600T at micro center, and I didn't like it. although they didn't have 400r 500r in stock to compare it side by side at that time. I went for 500r not because it was cheaper, I really didn't like the roundness of 600t and not being able to have any side fans was big minus for me. It's not about quality but about their personal preference.


I get what you mean, the 600T reminds me so much of my cosmos and for what you get the price for a 500R seems fair and includes quite bit. I didn't enjoy the 400R because for me it looked like a HAF and the 500R (I like the flush top) just seemed to be a different style I have not seen before from corsair.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal;14998695*
> Very nice Phinos. I would really like to know if someone can fit a H100 with push pull config in to a 500R and still have pretty good motherboard clearance since I will be getting the case later this year.


400R has same dimensions as 500R I believe, so this youtube review might help you.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LE4zOi-bB8&feature=relmfu[/ame[/URL]]

400R with H100


----------



## Revained Mortal

I saw his video earlier and the 500R looks like it has a bit more play to allow some slight modding rather than the 400R's solid top.

The lack of reviews I've seen for the 500R is bugging me since I want to know more about it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;14994484*
> Just checked 400R at my Local NCIX. It was side by side with 600T and 650D. One thing i can say it does not carry Corsair quality. Build quality feel cheap. I would recommend spending a bit more and getting 600T.


After now owning a Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and HAF 912 my next case must have easy to remove filters ALL around - this is where I'm disappointed with after seeing the front panel fan area filters of the Corsair 400r/500r respectively as they are not really removable unless one wants to eventually break the tabs holding it.


----------



## vercomtech

Good pics - +1 for being the first to share your 500R pics with us


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hmmm, this case looks alot more promising then my 600T SE did. I really tried to like it, but it just had to many issues that I couldn't get pass so I returned it last week.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;15000067*
> Good pics - +1 for being the first to share your 500R pics with us


hehe thanks!







tried my best with my phone cam lol


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998742*
> The area I'm interested in is the mesh door. The forward slant/angle just curious if a 120mm fan will fit on it facing inwards at the same angle as the slant. I hope that helps lol


heh still confused what measurement you want, I figure it's the side panel but holes are designed to be able to attach 2x120 or 2x140 fans. but I am pretty sure u know that. lol
and if u want two more 120 fans on front slant side which only has a bit of mesh
left to fit 120 but if u still wish to cut holes and place it.. from the inside u won't be able to place 120s unless it's a slim one because it will touch handles that mounts hdds, anyways let me show u the picture with a ruller.



















hope that helps!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15004618*
> heh still confused what measurement you want, I figure it's the side panel but holes are designed to be able to attach 2x120 or 2x140 fans. but I am pretty sure u know that. lol
> and if u want two more 120 fans on front slant side which only has a bit of mesh
> left to fit 120 but if u still wish to cut holes and place it.. from the inside u won't be able to place 120s unless it's a slim one because it will touch handles that mounts hdds, anyways let me show u the picture with a ruller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that helps!


Nice! It may be a tight fit but I think I fit it! (That's what she said lol) Once I get mine it's on!
Thanks alot for the pictures! + rep for you!


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15004804*
> Nice! It may be a tight fit but I think I fit it! (That's what she said lol) Once I get mine it's on!
> Thanks alot for the pictures! + rep for you!


haha I might get addicted to this rep thing.
thanks! good day~!


----------



## calavera

Few _minor_ things I noticed with the 400/500R that could have been better:

Spacing between the HDD cage and each side panels. The HDD's are centered and have equal space between the left and right panel. The very bottom HDD sata cable barely fits in there on the non-fan side. Using a L-shaped Sata cable could possibly fix it but the cable will have to be bent extremely either way.
I would imagine everyone would want the HDD's interface side to face towards the right panel anyways to hide the cables for a cleaner look. So it would have been better if the HDD cages were moved at least half an inch to either left or right. Hope this make sense.

The bottom fan mount next to the PSU is a little awkward. If you don't have a Modular PSU, it's quite difficult to mount a 120mm fan as there's a chance it might interfere with the PSU cables.

Access to the front dust filter. It doesn't slide out as the bottom PSU one. In order to clean the front filter, you'll have to take off the entire front face. Once off though, the filter is easy to take out.

No explanation or manual details on how the fans work. Turns out connecting the 200mm side fan to the front connectors enabled all three fans (including the two 120's in the front) to be RPM controlled via the front panel switch. Sounds obvious but it should have been explained somewhere.

These are just some small issues one could possibly run into but YMMV of course.

Overall though, great case. I give it a 9/10 for everything else.


----------



## Bobobearx

after all those pics im still have trouble deciding if i want a 600t or a 500r. the price difference is only 13$.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx;15006312*
> after all those pics im still have trouble deciding if i want a 600t or a 500r. the price difference is only 13$.


At least with the 600t you'll have easier access to clean the filters especially the front panel one.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## RAMP4NT

CorsairGeorge, can I ask a quick question? I really love the 500R case, just awesome. But can you confirm if it will fit a H100 cooler up top?







Thanks in advance









Edit: Oops, looks like it doesn't even have fans up top  Awwwwwww...


----------



## Bobobearx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15006704*
> At least with the 600t you'll have easier access to clean the filters especially the front panel one.
> 
> Good luck with your choice.


but i like the look of the 500r exterior more. and its in white/black


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;15006838*
> CorsairGeorge, can I ask a quick question? I really love the 500R case, just awesome. But can you confirm if it will fit a H100 cooler up top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops, looks like it doesn't even have fans up top  Awwwwwww...


It's been posted in a couple 500R threads, also if you look at some of corsair's photos on facebook they have a photo with a H100 installed.

Edit: Here's a link to the photos thread.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1111191-new-carbide-500r-photos.html


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx;15007257*
> but i like the look of the 500r exterior more. and its in white/black


The 400r/500r are great looking cases no doubt. I just wished they put more effort in easier separate front filter removal like in the 600t.

However for me already currently owning a CM 690 II and HAF 912 was a learning experience to what not to purchase in the future and that a case to where the filtering is not easily accessed for starters.


----------



## FlamingMidget

If it does become a problem, it can very easily be fixed with a magnetic filter.... or hell we could even mod it to be magnetic ourselves.


----------



## Bobobearx

unless they can make the 600t white the same price as the black 600t i think i'm going with the white/black 500r.


----------



## linkin93

Ordering one for my birthday, soon!!


----------



## Bobobearx

so will the 600t air cooling potential be better then the 500r?


----------



## Oldguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;14998684*
> yes, one below the power led and both leds are white.


Thanks for answering. Your build looks nice. Enjoy!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx;15007611*
> so will the 600t air cooling potential be better then the 500r?


The 500R probably has better out-of-the box cooling due to the side panel fan, but with the 4 x 120mm side panel mesh on the 600T, you could potentially beat the 500R. Really they both have a lot of headroom since you can get up to 10 fans in the 400R/500R (6 of which can be 140mm or 120mm, and 4 120mm), if you're a fan of overkill, you can go nuts. In my tests with a 3-way SLI 580 rig, the 500R testing showed almost no difference between 6 fans installed and 10 fans installed. But it was fun to try out.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15007262*
> It's been posted in a couple 500R threads, also if you look at some of corsair's photos on facebook they have a photo with a H100 installed.
> 
> Edit: Here's a link to the photos thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1111191-new-carbide-500r-photos.html


+rep for you my good friend







Awwww no push and pull







Maybe I'll get a 600T instead


----------



## phinos

I know I should have taken photo of my old rig to show you guys but it wasn't that bad.. old armor case had same 200mm side fan too but my new 500R lowered gpu temp around 10C... similar room temp, bfbc2 ran 72c after hours of play now barely 60c.. fan from the below and from front(attached additional fan right beside hdd rack inside) provides so much cool air to my gpu even after hours of load, temp just don't seem to raise. OCCT, Furmark, Heaven runs all showing around 10C difference in temperature in load.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Here's the inside of my 400r. You can't see it, but I added an exhaust fan on top to the existing fans.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;15008163*
> +rep for you my good friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww no push and pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get a 600T instead


It could be done Push and Pull but the top cover would have to stay off








Edit: I think it's the same way for the 600T
EDIT 2: We need a signature for this club


----------



## jasonlava

I was thinking about hacking up my old Antec P160 for more fans but the 500r has now caught my eye. It will be a much better solution than the (H)ell XPS 720 that I currently own. Yes, I need a new mb and power supply too but it will be worth it.

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonlava;15012125*
> I was thinking about hacking up my old Antec P160 for more fans but the 500r has now caught my eye. It will be a much better solution than the (H)ell XPS 720 that I currently own. Yes, I need a new mb and power supply too but it will be worth it.
> 
> I'm loving this thread!


How do you think I got my Q6600 from?







A found trashed HP computer with a bad mobo, so I built a system around it from parts I already had and purchased the mobo from EBay.

I just within the past month or so upgraded my PSU to a x650 from a Newegg shell shocker.

The specs below.









Although I wished that front panel filter on the 400r/500r was easier to clean but it seems to be a great case and will serve many well.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15009253*
> EDIT 2: We need a signature for this club


DONE








Added to the OP


----------



## SMK

Just waiting for UPS guy to come.......

...
...

It'll be a while.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15017007*
> Just waiting for UPS guy to come.......
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> It'll be a while.


Yeah me too, I don't think mine has even shipped yet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15014570*
> DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added to the OP


YESH! Going into the sig right now


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15017007*
> Just waiting for UPS guy to come.......
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> It'll be a while.


I'm hoping to see my UPS guy in under 2 hours. I'll see if I can get some pics up before I have to go to work.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15017356*
> I'm hoping to see my UPS guy in under 2 hours. I'll see if I can get some pics up before I have to go to work.


Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15017356*
> I'm hoping to see my UPS guy in under 2 hours. I'll see if I can get some pics up before I have to go to work.










hehe picture plz~


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15017007*
> Just waiting for UPS guy to come.......
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> It'll be a while.


intercept him! find out his routes and track him down! jk lol


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15017673*
> intercept him! find out his routes and track him down! jk lol


I've done it before..... lol


----------



## Khaotik55

These cases make my 932 look like poop.









But I will not let the power of want prevail over the power of need.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55;15017745*
> These cases make my 932 look like poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will not let the power of want prevail over the power of need.


This case is a need...... A requirement to LIVE! YOU MUST GET IT!

*fine print* if you WANT too lol


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15017690*
> I've done it before..... lol


me too lol

wish I can have his phone number (not in a weird way)


----------



## halfline

Here's some measurements...

Inside case, top space.









Width.









Top panel comes off. Here's the amount of space you have in there.









No time to make pretty. Must quickly take picture for starving people on internet.


----------



## FlamingMidget

NICE! + Rep for first white 500R photos!
God I want mine so bad!


----------



## phinos

dang white one looks very neat too!

congrats!


----------



## pchow05

so depressing that this cant fit a 240 rad p/p ;(


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05;15018478*
> so depressing that this cant fit a 240 rad p/p ;(


That's what modding is for








I've got plans already for it.


----------



## selectstriker2

well looks like halfline beat me to it, getting called into work early sucks.

I took pics but didn't have time to post them, will be doing that shortly


----------



## Flying Donkey

ADD ME! It's a great case, the only complaints are that the motherboard standoff holes are a little off. I had to smoosh the motherboard into the IO plate. Also, the PSU screw holes are VERY off. I had to slam the PSU into the compartment just so that the holes lined up.
Is the case supposed to come with a manual?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

in white...it looks....superb :O


----------



## selectstriker2

Some pics of the 500R White


Spoiler: Click here for Pics


----------



## Flying Donkey

Some pictures of my beautiful 400R










Spoiler: Click here for Pics


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15021805*
> Some pictures of my beautiful 400R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here for Pics


Photos aren't showing for me


----------



## Flying Donkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15021818*
> Photos aren't showing for me


Must be something with imageshack, it's not showing for me either but if I right-click it and select open in new tab it's fine







.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

even the fans have black cables

I love that attention to details in Corsair products


----------



## SMK

Although I wont be able to build mine until Friday night, I have some feedback for you, CorsairGeorge. The front panel led and reset switch on the 500R have a little too far to travel in the small skinny space around them to engage the switch, my "fat fingers" have a hard time operating them.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15022075*
> Although I wont be able to build mine until Friday night, I have some feedback for you, CorsairGeorge. The front panel led and reset switch on the 500R have a little too far to travel in the small skinny space around them to engage the switch, my "fat fingers" have a hard time operating them.


Yeah, out of the 10 guys who tested them here, only two of us felt that the button was kind of skinny (I was one of them) but we figured it wasn't a big deal since we could still push it and 8/10 people thought it was fine.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Yay for skinny fingers!


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15021610*
> Some pics of the 500R White
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here for Pics


Super nice pictures!
Wish I had white one too lol


----------



## jasonlava

There's even HOLES at the top front for a rad. This thing BEGS to be water cooled. An RS would fit with cover on even, RX with cover off (for that "hot rod" look. What a case!


----------



## MaxFTW

o:

How many 140mm mounts and where?

I was losing hope in finding a good case, Could this be what i want?

Oh also is the HDD top cage removable?


----------



## phinos

all the 120mm fan mounts also has holes for 140mm fans, except the 2 fan mounts right beside the hdd rack and front 120mm led fans are not swappable to 140mm.. there are two 120/140/200mm fan mounts on the side pannel, 1 in the rear, 2 in the bottom but 1 blocked by psu, 2 mounts on the top.

hmm did I get that right CorsairGeorge?









yes top hdd cage is removable with thumb screws.

I absolutely adore my case, I am sure you will love this case.


----------



## MaxFTW

This is on my want list now then, Hope i can get some metal feet for the case somewhere in the UK though


----------



## Purnomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15021805*
> Some pictures of my beautiful 400R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here for Pics


correcting your post


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonlava;15023857*
> There's even HOLES at the top front for a rad. This thing BEGS to be water cooled. An RS would fit with cover on even, RX with cover off (for that "hot rod" look. What a case!


the RS won't fit with the cover on, its about 2 mm to thick. However there is plenty of room to do Push/Pull with a little modding. I'll just be running push until my GT 2150s come in from the group buy.

I'll be getting my wc loop set up today.


----------



## Patrick117

Can one of the 400R owners please tell me if there is 2x 140mm top fan mounts?

My 400R will be here tomorrow and I plan on finishing my build







I'll post some pics when its all done. So far looks like a great case from all the pics here though!


----------



## texas_nightowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrick117;15026523*
> Can one of the 400R owners please tell me if there is 2x 140mm top fan mounts?
> 
> My 400R will be here tomorrow and I plan on finishing my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics when its all done. So far looks like a great case from all the pics here though!


Yes.









I've only put in 1 x 120mm fan so far though.


----------



## Patrick117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl;15027497*
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only put in 1 x 120mm fan so far though.


This makes me happy


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15026180*
> the RS won't fit with the cover on, its about 2 mm to thick. However there is plenty of room to do Push/Pull with a little modding. I'll just be running push until my GT 2150s come in from the group buy.
> 
> I'll be getting my wc loop set up today.


Can't wait to see your 500R setup


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrick117;15026523*
> Can one of the 400R owners please tell me if there is 2x 140mm top fan mounts?
> 
> My 400R will be here tomorrow and I plan on finishing my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics when its all done. So far looks like a great case from all the pics here though!


I will wait for your pictures too!


----------



## selectstriker2

I love that this case came with tons of fan mounting bolts that go all the way through the fan








Note the light color is actually white, not blue. This case is freaking sweet









Moar Pics


Spoiler: click here


----------



## phinos

dang.. white look so nice!
what cooler have u got there? water reservoir on front panel is so cool.
didn't know both hdd cages are removable. maybe I should try to reduce # of hdds later on.

edit: saw cooler name from system description. XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240 is on my want list now. lol


----------



## pchow05

less talk more pictures.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15030727*
> dang.. white look so nice!
> what cooler have u got there? water reservoir on front panel is so cool.


its the XSPC RASA RS 240 kit. the light from the res is actually from the two front 120mm fans - a neat effect


----------



## MaxFTW

How do the doors feel on the 500R?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15030907*
> How do the doors feel on the 500R?


they feel good to me, pretty solid


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15021610*
> Some pics of the 500R White


I can see this being modded for a 360mm radiator up top, possible loss of one 5.25 bay of course.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15031717*
> I can see this being modded for a 360mm radiator up top, possible loss of one 5.25 bay of course.


my thoughts as well


----------



## Mocks

I have the 500r too and for some reason the fan controller button (the 3 notch switch on the front panel) doesn't do anything. Am I supposed to plug something into my motherboard or something?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocks;15034799*
> I have the 500r too and for some reason the fan controller button (the 3 notch switch on the front panel) doesn't do anything. Am I supposed to plug something into my motherboard or something?


The fan controller should be hooked up to your fans and let's you control their speed.... If it's not working it maybe broken, are you sure you just aren't having a hard time telling the difference?


----------



## Zzari

Seeing this thread makes me sort of regret buying the 600T...but not really, idk. I paid $100 for a brand-new condition black version with the mesh & glass side panel door...hard to beat that. But the 500R is still a baller case


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;15034877*
> Seeing this thread makes me sort of regret buying the 600T...but not really, idk. I paid $100 for a brand-new condition black version with the mesh & glass side panel door...hard to beat that. But the 500R is still a baller case


Yea same here.. Seeing this makes me want to buy a 500R, but then again I did get my 650D for 50$ Brand new









This will be the case to get for my next build.


----------



## Mocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15034865*
> The fan controller should be hooked up to your fans and let's you control their speed.... If it's not working it maybe broken, are you sure you just aren't having a hard time telling the difference?


Oh never mind it was working (that would explain that weird buzzing sound since the fan speed was at max) I just didn't notice it because it didn't really seem any extra air being moved.









The build quality of the case is very impressive (last one I bought was the Antec 300, the original one before it came with the extra fans) so yeah huge quality jump lol.

Though I find it strange that the case came with no documentation besides a not very helpful quick start pamphlet.

I was wondering for the longest time how to attach the SSD to the hard drive cage and it seems that you had to remove the HDD screw prong thing at at the sides for the SSD to fit.
A bit of a weird design choice as I don't know why they couldn't just put the SSD mounting holes in the center of the cage so I wouldn't have to bother removing a part and risk losing it.

Fortunately, the case is very straight foward and easy to build. I wasn't too sure at first about the bulges on the side panels as I like my cases to be subtle and not too gamer like since I like minimalistic stuff (and so people don't get the impression that i'm all play and no work....lol) though really they've grown on me and have given me a nice excuse to be a bit lazy with my cable management.

EDIT:
Is the HDD activity light under the power button supposed to be on all the time? It seems like its always off for me, did I forget to plug in something?


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocks;15035140*
> Oh never mind it was working (that would explain that weird buzzing sound since the fan speed was at max) I just didn't notice it because it didn't really seem any extra air being moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build quality of the case is very impressive (last one I bought was the Antec 300, the original one before it came with the extra fans) so yeah huge quality jump lol.
> 
> Though I find it strange that the case came with no documentation besides a not very helpful quick start pamphlet.
> 
> I was wondering for the longest time how to attach the SSD to the hard drive cage and it seems that you had to remove the HDD screw prong thing at at the sides for the SSD to fit.
> A bit of a weird design choice as I don't know why they couldn't just put the SSD mounting holes in the center of the cage so I wouldn't have to bother removing a part and risk losing it.
> 
> Fortunately, the case is very straight foward and easy to build. I wasn't too sure at first about the bulges on the side panels as I like my cases to be subtle and not too gamer like since I like minimalistic stuff (and so people don't get the impression that i'm all play and no work....lol) though really they've grown on me and have given me a nice excuse to be a bit lazy with my cable management.
> 
> EDIT:
> Is the HDD activity light under the power button supposed to be on all the time? It seems like its always off for me, did I forget to plug in something?


HDD light should flicker on and off, no? Although now that you mention it...mine never flickers anymore either. Something to do with SSD?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocks;15035140*
> I was wondering for the longest time how to attach the SSD to the hard drive cage and it seems that you had to remove the HDD screw prong thing at at the sides for the SSD to fit.
> A bit of a weird design choice as I don't know why they couldn't just put the SSD mounting holes in the center of the cage so I wouldn't have to bother removing a part and risk losing it.


This was done so the connectors would be in the same place on 2.5" and 3.5" drives if we wanted to make a backplane/hot-swap version of the chassis.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;15035602*
> HDD light should flicker on and off, no? Although now that you mention it...mine never flickers anymore either. Something to do with SSD?


I have intel ssd and 5 other hdds and mine flickers only when there's activity. And that's how it should be.
Did it ever flicker? you might want to double check hdd led connection to mobo. or see if windows 7 is running any antivirus scan or indexing stuff.


----------



## SMK

May sound a little nerdy, but like I said on my Newegg review,

I've never felt this way about a case ever. Its like the feeling of making a 10,000 piece puzzle and having 9,999 pieces in place with one missing, then after 10 years you finally find it and the masterpiece is complete. (10 years of pc building, this case has everything I've wanted or needed, and leaves nothing for me personally to be desired, thus my masterpiece epic puzzle is complete).

Even my wife, who doesnt know a processor from a stick of ram, thinks its the best looking computer case shes seen.

I ******* love this case. Carry on...


----------



## MaxFTW

For me it does not have everything i want, But im still buying one

Things i would like is 140mm mounts at the front and because its me i would like a top mount PSU, Removeable motherboard tray and for it to be slightly thicker on the mobo side for cable management... But still thats just me

Im buying this because it looks slick, And at least has most the stuff i need.

Ill be ordering one the week after release in the UK, Hopefully ill have the money by then.

Im gonna upgrade my system specs now for the stuff im getting


----------



## dogmeat26

My first post on overclock.net. Just finished transferring my build from a 1st gen antec 900 to my new carbide 500r.







Loving the white and black look.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogmeat26;15045165*
> My first post on overclock.net. Just finished transferring my build from a 1st gen antec 900 to my new carbide 500r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the white and black look.


Nice. I spy some AD700's as well


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogmeat26;15045165*
> My first post on overclock.net. Just finished transferring my build from a 1st gen antec 900 to my new carbide 500r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the white and black look.


welcome to OCN







added to the OP

I've built in a couple cases since my 1st gen antec 900


----------



## Tartar

Hi everyone, usually just a lurker here but I couldn't resist posting photos of my new build! Went together really well for the most part, seems like a really nice case.


----------



## Oldguy

Very nice! Enjoy.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartar;15045325*
> Hi everyone, usually just a lurker here but I couldn't resist posting photos of my new build! Went together really well for the most part, seems like a really nice case.


look so sexy mate!

congrats!


----------



## MINE

Hello guys, I'm thinking about getting the Corsair Carbide 400R black this weekend or monday, the only thing that I wish it had is one USB 2.0 in the front + the 2 USB 3.0. Any pros and cons about this case and how's the air flow?

Can I also keep my computer bay and tuck the wire back even if i had a non-modular PSU or would it be easier to have a modular PSU?


----------



## mothman

I was just down at Microcenter checking out a 400R and just wanted to point out a couple things I found less than great.
I'ts a great looking case, no question, but it looks like they skimped on the materials used to keep the price down.
For those that own one, are the doors really sticky and rather flimsy? the one I saw was. I had to really yank on them to get 'em off and putting them back on wasn't very smooth.
They use some very thin guage steel in some critical areas. The motherboard tray and rear panel have alot of flex. Also the 5.25 drive cage is also very thin, flexible.
I've never owned a Corsair case so forgive me if I seem over critical. The front panel fan and drive bay filters are poorly designed in my opinion, I couldn't see bending that mesh for cleaning.
Lastly and perhaps most importantly, the interior finish seems very fragile. I'm looking at this display model that's only been on the floor for a couple days and could see some chips, bare metal.
I wanted very much to buy one, but no dice, not up to my standards.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman;15049124*
> I was just down at Microcenter checking out a 400R and just wanted to point out a couple things I found less than great.
> I'ts a great looking case, no question, but it looks like they skimped on the materials used to keep the price down.
> For those that own one, are the doors really sticky and rather flimsy? the one I saw was. I had to really yank on them to get 'em off and putting them back on wasn't very smooth.
> They use some very thin guage steel in some critical areas. The motherboard tray and rear panel have alot of flex. Also the 5.25 drive cage is also very thin, flexible.
> I've never owned a Corsair case so forgive me if I seem over critical. The front panel fan and drive bay filters are poorly designed in my opinion, I couldn't see bending that mesh for cleaning.
> Lastly and perhaps most importantly, the interior finish seems very fragile. I'm looking at this display model that's only been on the floor for a couple days and could see some chips, bare metal.
> I wanted very much to buy one, but no dice, not up to my standards.


Even if thats the case on the 500R it will still be a upgrade for me, Maybe the 500R is a bit better in some if not all areas that you stated.

I expect it to be as it costs £20 more than the 400R









I currently own a thermaltake xaser VI It cost only £10 more than the 500R currently costs (£105 over here) and even though the side panel's are quite solid on my case, Cable management is bad, all the plastic eventually breaks off and i have the fan clips for whatever fans i use that will also break if i change fans again, The motherboard tray needs soldering on some points to fix it and its just pretty poor overall. not to mention it weighs 18KG possibly about 20 with all my stuff in.

Still, Even if it is flimsy or that its the only good case on the market at the moment. More people should move to 140mm fan mounts, i hate anything bigger.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman;15049124*
> I was just down at Microcenter checking out a 400R and just wanted to point out a couple things I found less than great.
> I'ts a great looking case, no question, but it looks like they skimped on the materials used to keep the price down.
> For those that own one, are the doors really sticky and rather flimsy? the one I saw was. I had to really yank on them to get 'em off and putting them back on wasn't very smooth.
> They use some very thin guage steel in some critical areas. The motherboard tray and rear panel have alot of flex. Also the 5.25 drive cage is also very thin, flexible.
> I've never owned a Corsair case so forgive me if I seem over critical. The front panel fan and drive bay filters are poorly designed in my opinion, I couldn't see bending that mesh for cleaning.
> Lastly and perhaps most importantly, the interior finish seems very fragile. I'm looking at this display model that's only been on the floor for a couple days and could see some chips, bare metal.
> I wanted very much to buy one, but no dice, not up to my standards.


I agree with you about the 400r front filtering as I ascertained that just from photos of such and commented as such in this thread. I already am doing the same type cleaning with my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and HAF 912 cases and will not purchase such type filtering design ever again in my next cases.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15050477*
> I agree with you about the 400r front filtering as I ascertained that just from photos of such and commented as such in this thread. I already am doing the same type cleaning with my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and HAF 912 cases and will not purchase such type filtering design ever again in my next cases.


Just wondering, Wont this be usefull? At least for the front

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefanaccessories/fan-filter12


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15050615*
> Just wondering, Wont this be usefull? At least for the front
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefanaccessories/fan-filter12










Thanks for showing me that however in the way the front fan is mounted on/inside part of the chassis in my 690 II Advanced that wouldn't quite work besides it's a 140mm and my HAF 912 wouldn't go with the 200mm fan up there.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15050841*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing me that however in the way the front fan is mounted on/inside part of the chassis in my 690 II Advanced that wouldn't quite work besides it's a 140mm and my HAF 912 wouldn't go with the 200mm fan up there.


Hope this works on the 500R :/ Otherwise ill need a different way to get around it D:


----------



## MINE

Hmmm but beside these , do you still think its a good case for the 80$ price because NCIX is having a sale, its either this or something else in the 90$ range , like the storm scout, maybe i might add a little more to get a nicer case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman;15049124*
> I was just down at Microcenter checking out a 400R and just wanted to point out a couple things I found less than great.
> I'ts a great looking case, no question, but it looks like they skimped on the materials used to keep the price down.
> For those that own one, are the doors really sticky and rather flimsy? the one I saw was. I had to really yank on them to get 'em off and putting them back on wasn't very smooth.
> They use some very thin guage steel in some critical areas. The motherboard tray and rear panel have alot of flex. Also the 5.25 drive cage is also very thin, flexible.
> I've never owned a Corsair case so forgive me if I seem over critical. The front panel fan and drive bay filters are poorly designed in my opinion, I couldn't see bending that mesh for cleaning.
> Lastly and perhaps most importantly, the interior finish seems very fragile. I'm looking at this display model that's only been on the floor for a couple days and could see some chips, bare metal.
> I wanted very much to buy one, but no dice, not up to my standards.


----------



## MINE

sorry posted it twice.


----------



## MaxFTW

TTL says the 400R is a good case


----------



## Tartar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15052236*
> Hmmm but beside these , do you still think its a good case for the 80$ price because NCIX is having a sale, its either this or something else in the 90$ range , like the storm scout, maybe i might add a little more to get a nicer case.


I think the 500r is worth the money, I can only assume the 400r is very similar as I haven't seen one up close. However, a couple of things that were pointed out are not entirely incorrect. In my mind the doors are not sticky and don't feel terribly cheap, but they are a bit thin. I seem to have a weird resonating noise coming from my 200mm side panel fan. The motherboard tray seemed fine to me, that is I didn't really notice when I built up my computer. The drive bays all seemed good as well. The filters are not easy I guess, but at least they are there. And for the finish I am not sure about. My trip to Microcenter left me with images of war, I am not sure if it was just the location, but every single demo there looked like complete and absolute garbage. I noticed small details with fit and finish but nothing terrible, and have seen the same thing in many other cases I have built in the past. I was kinda in a toss up over the CM90II, the Lian li Dragonlord and this, but I do not regret my decision. The deciding factor for me was the case size, I really like the depth and have plenty of room for long video cards without battling for space with my hard drive cages. I hope this helps a little, good luck in your search!


----------



## MINE

Yea I'm kind of set on the 400R because of the sale prices and its a very nice case for the price range. I wish it had one usb 2.0 in the front instead of all of the usb 3.0 , I seen a few reviews about it on youtube.com and on oc. Thanks for the respond Tartar


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15053245*
> Yea I'm kind of set on the 400R because of the sale prices and its a very nice case for the price range. I wish it had one usb 2.0 in the front instead of all of the usb 3.0 , I seen a few reviews about it on youtube.com and on oc. Thanks for the respond Tartar


USB 3.0 is backwards compatible.


----------



## mothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15052236*
> Hmmm but beside these , do you still think its a good case for the 80$ price because NCIX is having a sale, its either this or something else in the 90$ range , like the storm scout, maybe i might add a little more to get a nicer case.


I'm not a fanboy of any particular brand and I do need a case now too. I do like the Corsair 400R look and layout. In the $90 to $100 range it's still a good buy. I'm just super particular and pay attention to the small details as they are the true measure of quality in a case.
I will say in looking at the Cooler Master HAF 912, 922 and CM Storm Enforcer I was very surprised at how well built and sturdy these cases are. The doors slide on and off like butter, all the panels are tight and they use a heavier guage steel than the Corsair's with very little flex.
I'm not a fan of the 'gamer' look of the Cooler Master's though, I much prefer the Corsair look.
Now if Corsair's build quality was as good as Cooler Master, Corsair wouldn't be able to keep the 400r/500r in stock!


----------



## x2ez

Any word on the side dust filters for the 400/500r's?


----------



## MINE

Just want to confirm so I can just plug in my usb 2.0 and it will work fine through the usb 3.0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15053447*
> USB 3.0 is backwards compatible.


----------



## x2ez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15054002*
> Just want to confirm so I can just plug in my usb 2.0 and it will work fine through the usb 3.0?


Correct.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15054002*
> Just want to confirm so I can just plug in my usb 2.0 and it will work fine through the usb 3.0?


yep I've ran several flash drives, an external DVD drive and an external HDD off mine. Also if you have an older board without 3.0 the 500R also came with a 3.0->2.0 adapter


----------



## Mocks

Just want to post my impressions so far from the 3 days I've owned it.

The top panel and front panel is made out of plastic (though the mesh is metal) while the rest of the body is made out of steel.

About the Carbide 500r not sure if it's exclusive to the white version but I see about a tiny 1 millimeter deep flap on the white paint of the plastic top cover. I'm really anal about build quality so I'm worried that the paint will start flaking over time. The black plastic part that surrounds the front USB ports has this smooth textured feel thats really nice and resilient, while the white painted parts are completely smooth. The smoothness makes the panels match the steel parts more but it does feel less resilient compared to the black plastic parts.

Also the front panel has about a 1 millimeter gap from the body of the case; I would've liked it to be completely flush. I'm just a bit annoyed since my Antec 300's front panel wasn't flush either (but by a more severe degree, like 2.5 millimeters sticking out). Is this common with most cases?

The steel construction feels very solid and perfect in its paint quality (could not find a white or gray spot anywhere at all), though I'd like the plastic parts to be more perfect personally, $130 price point aside.

Oh and the front USB ports have a SUPER tight fit. Could be considered a good thing if you connect controllers to the front USB port; there's no way you're going to accidentally unplug it. So try to be careful at first not to accidently break the USB ports when forcing a flash drive or what not in; though they do feel stronger than in other PC cases.

It isn't the quietest case but it's definitely far from the loudest. Noise wise its like sitting near a small fridge a few feet away. At the lowest fan speed all you hear is a low frequency whir while at the highest setting you hear a somewhat subtle buzzing noise. I could not tell the difference in temperature between the lowest and highest fan speed and in general not much air seems to be pushed from the fans.

So overall my favorite parts of the case is the overall quality of the steel parts (and the plastic though to a lesser degree because of the 1 mil flap on the white paint and 1 mil gap between front panel and the body of the case), perfect cable management (perfect amount of cable grommets (the quality of the rubber grommets themselves is also very good, they feel like they can take an infinite amount of abuse), and the WIDE motherboard backplate hole.


----------



## MINE

Thanks for the respond guys.


----------



## x2ez

Will an extended atx motherboard such as the Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z fit in the Corsair 500r?


----------



## mifero766

does 500r really cant mount h100 in push/pull config on top? how about using scythe slim 120s/140s?

waiting to have stocks in my country if it cant then will switch to other case...
thanks!


----------



## SMK

You can push/pull the h100 up top, u just won't be able to use the top mesh piece.


----------



## MaxFTW

Gonna do a good job on this case with cables when i get it, Getting some bitfenix alchemy cables, Orange and prolly green (I like my inside colourful)


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ez;15060030*
> Will an extended atx motherboard such as the Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z fit in the Corsair 500r?


It can physically be installed, but some of the SATA connectors on the right side of the board might be obstructed by the cable-routing channel.


----------



## mifero766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15060966*
> You can push/pull the h100 up top, u just won't be able to use the top mesh piece.


thanks dude


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mifero766;15060093*
> does 500r really cant mount h100 in push/pull config on top? how about using scythe slim 120s/140s?
> 
> waiting to have stocks in my country if it cant then will switch to other case...
> thanks!


you could use it push/pull without the top mesh (or by modding it)

here's mine with a push + RS240 rad in the top, there is plenty of space for fans underneath (inside the case)


----------



## mifero766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15066879*
> you could use it push/pull without the top mesh (or by modding it)
> 
> here's mine with a push + RS240 rad in the top, there is plenty of space for fans underneath (inside the case)


ohh... thats ok with me, i really like the case







thanks for the effort bro!


----------



## MaxFTW

Oh noes.

I was googling a height for the and weight for the 500R ... Seems like its only slightly shorter than my case but also only 1.4KG lighter.

Yet ill still be buying this i guess, Its the best case on the market

Can someone who owns the case confirm the dimensions and weight from the manual?

I dont think this info is 100% accurate, In a way it makes my case sound lighter, Like i can take the door off and this case does not have as much plastic as the 500R


----------



## schell

Just got this case last week and running into a few issues:

1. Do the mounts on the top of the case allow for both 120mm and 140mm fans? I'd assume so, but I didn't have any 140mm fans available to test,

2. What's the correct way to remove the grill/mesh on the top? I tried lifting it up fairly gently and the plastic piece that locks into the main body of the case snapped off very easily. It's not a big deal, but would like to know for the future if I'm able to get it replaced.

3. The 200mm fan on the side doesn't seem to have the same level of white LED glow that the two front fans do. It's currently plugged into one of my chassis fan plugs on my motherboard. Is there another way I should be doing this?

Thanks


----------



## schell

I'm sorry -- I'm referring to the 500r above.


----------



## SMK

schell,

1- Yes, 120mm and 140mm fans up top.
2- It has a clasp underneath the mesh towards the front of it, you need to push it in (down) to release the top mesh. Like a button
3-Double check that your motherboard headers arent stepping down the speed of the fan, could interfere with power and led output? ie-make sure their full speed?


----------



## schell

Thanks SMK!

As to #2, is it likely that corsair will offer to replace the broken piece up above? Will I have to pay for the replacement beyond shipping?


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schell;15071698*
> Thanks SMK!
> 
> As to #2, is it likely that corsair will offer to replace the broken piece up above? Will I have to pay for the replacement beyond shipping?


Corsair has some of the best customer service, IMO. I would just contact customer support, and be honest, tell them you were confused on how to open the top mesh and accidentally broke a plastic tab. Id say 9 out of 10 chance they'll ship you another for free. In certain cases they have covered part cost AND shipping, but every situation is different.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15067700*
> Oh noes.
> 
> I was googling a height for the and weight for the 500R ... Seems like its only slightly shorter than my case but also only 1.4KG lighter.
> 
> Yet ill still be buying this i guess, Its the best case on the market
> 
> Can someone who owns the case confirm the dimensions and weight from the manual?
> 
> I dont think this info is 100% accurate, In a way it makes my case sound lighter, Like i can take the door off and this case does not have as much plastic as the 500R


From the website, AND other documentation, (in inches) 20.5" long x 8.1" wide x 20" tall, and 16.6 pounds, but from building it and lugging it around, It doesnt feel any heaver than other mid tower cases. (the 8.1" wide doesn't take into account the two side bulges, which add about 1.25-1.5", so really about 9.5", convert to mm if necessary )


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schell;15070861*
> 3. The 200mm fan on the side doesn't seem to have the same level of white LED glow that the two front fans do. It's currently plugged into one of my chassis fan plugs on my motherboard. Is there another way I should be doing this?
> 
> Thanks


I would actually plug the 200mm fan into the connector for the case (there are 3, 1 for the 200mm fan and 2 for the front 120mm fans). This allows you to use the case's fan controller and have the ability to turn the leds off as well


----------



## SMK

Here's the 95% finished interior of my black 500R!


----------



## Tartar

Very nice! The H100 really looks good in there!


----------



## linkin93

Agreed, you got some tight cable management in there as well!


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15081049*
> Here's the 95% finished interior of my black 500R!


Looks great dude!!


----------



## SMK

Thanks guys. The wire management behind the mobo was 4 hours of bending, tucking, zip-tying and beer drinking. Im wishing I had a modular psu, you can see a red sata cable peeking out,







, maybe im just a little OCD.

Ideas:

I wish there was a hole cutout centered above the mobo for another route for cables w/out having to cross over the mobo, just a little aesthetic nit-picking. See my fan cables crossing above the top of the mobo.

Also wish a clear side panel was optional for the days I feel like looking inside my case.

CorsairGeorge:, what about creating an optional top mesh cover that is bulged like the sides for the ability to push/pull while keeping a mesh cover? Just a thought...

Also, do you have any plans for case+cooler combo? Like what Newegg does with their combo deals but a Corsair SKU? ie- Carbide 500R with H80 cooler, and offer $$ off of normal combined price? Could definately drive more case AND cooler inventory if it was a dedicated SKU. Could also pull it off with PSUs as well.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15089259*
> Thanks guys. The wire management behind the mobo was 4 hours of bending, tucking, zip-tying and beer drinking. Im wishing I had a modular psu, you can see a red sata cable peeking out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe im just a little OCD.


I feel you bro








You kinda liked it didn't you?


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15089326*
> I feel you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda liked it didn't you?


Totally man, maybe I'm just sick like that lol









It was a good pain..., well worth it.


----------



## tango101

How are you guys getting the 500r so early?! I can't seem to find any store online that has any in stock yet...


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango101;15094530*
> How are you guys getting the 500r so early?! I can't seem to find any store online that has any in stock yet...


I might be the 1st one to get 500R in CA or US?!









Anyways I got my black precious from newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139009


----------



## tango101

Nice! Thanks. I wonder how long newegg.ca takes to ship... I just might wait now until a retail store has em.
I thought I wanted the white one but after seeing the black on here, I might just get that!


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango101;15094794*
> Nice! Thanks. I wonder how long newegg.ca takes to ship... I just might wait now until a retail store has em.
> I thought I wanted the white one but after seeing the black on here, I might just get that!


I was torn btw white and black too but I had to go black.
Since u mentioned canada newegg I looked up their canada site. and why is 500r 10$ cheaper in CA? Canadian dollar is still cheaper isn't it? lol

anyways seems like a good deal, and from my understanding newegg got their shipment quite early and exclusively since they ordered real early, it might take a while for retail stores to have them in stock.


----------



## SMK

I believe Newegg has about a month exclusivity with the 500R.

I went with black because I dont have anything near my PC that white would match with, so it would be out of place... OCD again i guess?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The 500R should start showing up in other etailers in about a week or so and in retail about a week after that. Retail always takes a bit longer due to the distribution methods and going from store to store.


----------



## Roch

Any ETA on the availability in the UK? The 400r is available but not the 500r.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch;15101949*
> Any ETA on the availability in the UK? The 400r is available but not the 500r.


Pretty soon, units have been on the water for a few weeks. Should show up within a week or two.


----------



## bigboy813

Guess ill hop in the club got it with free shipping and a 15 dollar rebate.

Here it be.









What I am evicting my system from.









I hope to transfer my Swiftech MCRQP220 rad and my EK Supreme to the 500r. The measurements say all is good im gonna be doing a exhausting radiator design aka pull. All the other fans will be blowing in accept the rads fans one thing im trying is mounting the rad into the top 120mm screw slots and screwing two 140mm fans in the secondary wholes provided.

Lol with all fans setup as intake and the top currentlt open the air is already exiting the top.


----------



## FnFallout

I own the 500r white case and its awesome...


----------



## Anth0789

Both 400R and 500R are nice looking cases indeed, only con I see is the front panel with both holes for both 120mm fans I dislike the look of it they should of made it all open instead.


----------



## jizzin

Can't wait for my local microcenter to stock the black 500r.


----------



## Patrick117

Okay so I got my build put together, sorry the pictures took so long to get (sorry, phone quality). Overall, I really like this case! The rubber grommets , the sturdy shell, and the black powder coated interior make it a great case! Not to mention, it's a good size mid tower as well, plenty of room for all components + future expansion.

I do have a couple complaints, however. First, when I took the case out of the box, TWO of the removable 3.5" drive bays were in at a slant. Ok, no big deal I thought. Upon further inspection, one of the "handles" on the drive bays was bent and had wear marks. As I attempted to remove it so I could straighten it, the handle broke off! With almost no pressure at all. The second bay I was able to remove and remount, although it still has a slant on the bottom side from where it sat. I just feel as though the drive bays could be made more sturdy, almost felt like cheap plastic. One other complaint, the back case cover was fully screwed on, but not aligned with the case - the bottom was about a half inch in the air! Luckly, when I removed that, I was able to put it back on successfully and nothing appears to be bent / damaged.

I'm not normally one to complain, and although I think this is a good case for my build and it does have all the features I like, I just feel as though someone didn't take their time assembling / verifying the case was ready to go before it was packaged. Another thing I'm not too keen on right now (although has nothing to do with the case) is my Corsair Nova 2 SSD. It just has issues shutting down / multi-tasking. Again, that's not this topic.

Would I suggest this case to anyone else? Heck yes, in a heart beat! Please don't mistake this post, I still really enjoy my case! If I had the chance, I would probably go back and purchase the 500R instead as it looks like no one has any issues with those.


----------



## selectstriker2

updated the OP with
bigboy813
FnFallout
Patrick117

Welcome guys


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrick117;15125688*
> Okay so I got my build put together, sorry the pictures took so long to get (sorry, phone quality). Overall, I really like this case! The rubber grommets , the sturdy shell, and the black powder coated interior make it a great case! Not to mention, it's a good size mid tower as well, plenty of room for all components + future expansion.
> 
> I do have a couple complaints, however. First, when I took the case out of the box, TWO of the removable 3.5" drive bays were in at a slant. Ok, no big deal I thought. Upon further inspection, one of the "handles" on the drive bays was bent and had wear marks. As I attempted to remove it so I could straighten it, the handle broke off! With almost no pressure at all. The second bay I was able to remove and remount, although it still has a slant on the bottom side from where it sat. I just feel as though the drive bays could be made more sturdy, almost felt like cheap plastic. One other complaint, the back case cover was fully screwed on, but not aligned with the case - the bottom was about a half inch in the air! Luckly, when I removed that, I was able to put it back on successfully and nothing appears to be bent / damaged.
> 
> I'm not normally one to complain, and although I think this is a good case for my build and it does have all the features I like, I just feel as though someone didn't take their time assembling / verifying the case was ready to go before it was packaged. Another thing I'm not too keen on right now (although has nothing to do with the case) is my Corsair Nova 2 SSD. It just has issues shutting down / multi-tasking. Again, that's not this topic.
> 
> Would I suggest this case to anyone else? Heck yes, in a heart beat! Please don't mistake this post, I still really enjoy my case! If I had the chance, I would probably go back and purchase the 500R instead as it looks like no one has any issues with those.


Nice set up man~
hahaha I saw u got asrock gen3 and gskill sniper!
because of the performance + *color* right? good choice
anyways welcome to the club~









PS: Wouldn't it be better to pull those cables to the other side of the case as much as you can? for the view and air circulation.


----------



## Tartar

For anyone interested, I found a few flaws in my case after about a week of use. The fan that shipped with my case was rattling constantly, I checked it out a few times and it seemed off kilter. Additionally the tabs that support the mesh panel seemed to be a bit loose in a few places as well. I managed to crimp them a bit tighter and replaced the fan with a megaflow. I went over my build again, and checked every last screw and determined that any remaining hum was caused by the 120mm fan I installed in the bottom of the chassis. I added a rubber silencer and it did improve things a bit, but my case is still just a little on the loud side. Megaflow went on without issue as the holes for the 200mm must be standard. I'm thinking I might have to disable the LED's soon, but its definitely quieter and it pushes a whole lot more air.


----------



## Patrick117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15132752*
> Nice set up man~
> hahaha I saw u got asrock gen3 and gskill sniper!
> because of the performance + *color* right? good choice
> anyways welcome to the club~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Wouldn't it be better to pull those cables to the other side of the case as much as you can? for the view and air circulation.


Yes, I chose them for color + performance









Which cables do you speak of?


----------



## phinos

power cable to mobo and usb cable to front panel.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I read through this thread and see complaints about the front fan filters. Does the 500R even have a removable front fan filter or is it just the mesh grill on the front of the case.?

I'm curious b/c I am torn between the 500R and the 650D


----------



## x2ez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee;15151580*
> I read through this thread and see complaints about the front fan filters. Does the 500R even have a removable front fan filter or is it just the mesh grill on the front of the case.?
> 
> I'm curious b/c I am torn between the 500R and the 650D


I believe the 500r has a removable filter right behind the front panel which of course you have to remove to access the filter.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ez;15152348*
> I believe the 500r has a removable filter right behind the front panel which of course you have to remove to access the filter.










Thats what I was worried about. Guess I will pass on this series from Corsair.

Thank you for the response


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee;15152389*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was worried about. Guess I will pass on this series from Corsair.
> 
> Thank you for the response


its not very hard to remove the front panel, it just pops off.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

nice vid





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ehrOYMziIY&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## x2ez

On the 500r, how many fans/total watts can the fan controller handle? and can we use different fans instead of the stock with the controller?


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ez;15163845*
> On the 500r, how many fans/total watts can the fan controller handle? and can we use different fans instead of the stock with the controller?


I don't know about watts, but as far as I know it has connections for 3 fans. And I think you lose the ability to turn the LEDs on the front and side panel fans on or off if you run different fans on the controller


----------



## TurboPanda

if you read through this thread it was posted it controls the 4 installed fans


----------



## lathode




----------



## SMK

That looks awesome lathode, reminds me of my internals, lol.

UD4, H100...


----------



## selectstriker2

added lathode, welcome to the club


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lathode;15167720*


God that looks sexy, I think I lost control of my pants.... Mine is Back-ordered somehow!


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15168388*
> God that looks sexy, I think I lost control of my pants.... Mine is Back-ordered somehow!


what? that's major lamesauce


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15168508*
> what? that's major lamesauce


I know I'm pissed about it! I pre-ordered it and this happens? I may just call and complain.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15168522*
> I know I'm pissed about it! I pre-ordered it and this happens? I may just call and complain.


who did you order it through?


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lathode;15167720*


damn thing look so sexy! grats man.

these posts with white 500r makes me want to build another system with white.


----------



## selectstriker2

yeah I've been looking for the right white case and I definitely found it







I'm loving my 500R


----------



## Jolting

This is the first club I'll be joining, I finally got a proper case for my components and want to join a club or two.

Here is a picture of my 400R. Because I am building someone a system with an Antec Lanboy Red/BLK, I have a few side by side shots. Of course more to come once both systems are fully finished. For now you just get cell picks of the two side by side. Of course I will also be adding pictures of the inside of my 400R once I move it to its final spot.

I'll be putting up better photos soon. I just gotta get both PC's running side by side.
View attachment 231947

View attachment 231948


Excuse the mess, those boxes are from 2 x Crosshair V my 400R my friends new Lanboy, plus a bunch of other misc items. I had a stack of 11 boxes from Newegg and Amazon. It gets out of control pretty quick when you live in a 1 bedroom apt and get that much stuff at one time.


----------



## selectstriker2

added Jolting and welcome to the group. I know what you mean as far as boxes go, I have most of the boxes from the past 4 builds I have done. Never know when I might need that much cardboard


----------



## Jolting

I really don't like having to throw out boxes, you never know when you may need to paint something or you gotta ship out parts. I try to keep a stash hidden but it drives the gf crazy.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolting*


I really don't like having to throw out boxes, you never know when you may need to paint something or you gotta ship out parts. I try to keep a stash hidden but it drives the gf crazy.


same here


----------



## Jolting

Has anyone thought of doing any sort of window mod? I don't really have much experience with cutting side panels and this one is quite odd shaped. I suppose you could cut off the entire hump but that would look weird. Do you think the side where the fans sit would be big enough for it to look good? After all, this is a brand new case and hasn't been on the market long. Who ever does it will probably have one of the first.


----------



## Mike_muss

New guy here, reading through everyone thoughts and seeing the setups helped me decide on my 500r. Changed over from a antec 900. Love this case.


----------



## amtbr

Have any of you replaced the stock fans? I plan on replacing all the fans with gentle typhoons and I've read that you need some kind of proprietary corsair screws that don't come with the case. Seems like corsair will provide them if you submit an rma but it seems incredibly stupid not to just put them in the box in the first place.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15177258*
> Have any of you replaced the stock fans? I plan on replacing all the fans with gentle typhoons and I've read that you need some kind of proprietary corsair screws that don't come with the case. Seems like corsair will provide them if you submit an rma but it seems incredibly stupid not to just put them in the box in the first place.


They should have come with your case in a little white box stashed in your HDD bays.


----------



## Adam2190

I'm really looking forward to getting my white 500r, i've had it pre-ordered for the past 3 weeks... It's annoying that the UK always gets things late.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15178927*
> I'm really looking forward to getting my white 500r, i've had it pre-ordered for the past 3 weeks... It's annoying that the UK always gets things late.


Just stay the course man. Once you get it, I think the wait will amplify it's awesomeness.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolting;15172824*
> Has anyone thought of doing any sort of window mod? I don't really have much experience with cutting side panels and this one is quite odd shaped. I suppose you could cut off the entire hump but that would look weird. Do you think the side where the fans sit would be big enough for it to look good? After all, this is a brand new case and hasn't been on the market long. Who ever does it will probably have one of the first.


Corsair has hinted at developing a window panel for the 400R and 500R...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15177258*
> Have any of you replaced the stock fans? I plan on replacing all the fans with gentle typhoons and I've read that you need some kind of proprietary corsair screws that don't come with the case. Seems like corsair will provide them if you submit an rma but it seems incredibly stupid not to just put them in the box in the first place.


The accessories box should include all screws you need to mount all the fans in the case.


----------



## lathode

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SMK*


That looks awesome lathode, reminds me of my internals, lol.

UD4, H100...


Yea, I had to stay up late last night to change a couple of things after realizing I should have mounted the radiator the other way (tubes at back). There's a ton of room in this case. I also have a 400r that I ordered a week prior to this one being released. I thought the 500R with the white panels plus the large side fan were worth it. I'll probably take a picture of them next to eachother soon for comparison, waiting on a sidepanel replacement for the 400r as mine came with a dent.

edit: Also changed the RAM to slots 2 & 4 after reading a few posts recommending it and seeing yours. Maybe that will get me to 4.8 stable..


----------



## mothman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The accessories box should include all screws you need to mount all the fans in the case.


George are those the 'Corsair' screws that the rear exhaust fan is mounted with ?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothman*


George are those the 'Corsair' screws that the rear exhaust fan is mounted with ?


The screws required for the front fans, the hard drive cage fans, and the bottom fan are about 1.25" long, and are only threaded at the ends. They're designed to go through the fan and screw in on the backside.

Other fans can be attached with regular case fan screws that come with most fans.


----------



## Adam2190

How are the stock fans? I was thinking about buying a couple of 140's if it needs additional cooling.


----------



## Tartar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam2190*


How are the stock fans? I was thinking about buying a couple of 140's if it needs additional cooling.


The stock fans seem a little weak IMHO. The 200mm fan that came with my case was rattling terribly and I ended up replacing it entirely(still having problems with some rattling from the mesh though). I love the case, but I think you will want to add the 2 top fans at the very least!


----------



## silvrr

Im liking the looks of this case and the cable management ect. options it has. I was wondering if anyone with one can tell me if the side mesh panel on either the 400 or 500 could be poped out easily and replaced with some plexi without major cutting. From pics it looks like the mesh is an insert into the side panel. Thanks.


----------



## Tartar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr;15190559*
> Im liking the looks of this case and the cable management ect. options it has. I was wondering if anyone with one can tell me if the side mesh panel on either the 400 or 500 could be poped out easily and replaced with some plexi without major cutting. From pics it looks like the mesh is an insert into the side panel. Thanks.


The answer in my mind is both yes and no. The mesh is tabbed and inset in a way that is less convenient than just pulling it out and using 3m tape. I'm kinda thinking you would want to Dremel the existing tabs and supports to do it without the fuss of cutting the window to exact dimension and trying to fasten it in the existing framework.


----------



## XReflection

I just bought my 500R last week and I'm loving it so far. I put in two 140mm fans on the top because it felt empty there and I agree with some comments about the case fans being a little week. I felt that it might because the fan controller isn't providing enough power? I bought an NZXT 5.25" bay fan controller that should be in today. I'll let you guys know if that helps with fan speed.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XReflection*


I just bought my 500R last week and I'm loving it so far. I put in two 140mm fans on the top because it felt empty there and I agree with some comments about the case fans being a little week. I felt that it might because the fan controller isn't providing enough power? I bought an NZXT 5.25" bay fan controller that should be in today. I'll let you guys know if that helps with fan speed.


Yeah i was actually going to ask about the fan controller. Changing between low and high doesn't really seem to do much from what I can tell. Other than that, it's a great case. It's awesome to not have the sound of a vacuum constantly in my room.


----------



## SMK

I was in the same boat as you two. I could barely even hear a difference between low and high, but compared to my old Antec 300, the proof Is in the pudding, even on low system temps are much better than my Antec, so I'm happy.


----------



## selectstriker2

added XReflection and consume, welcome to the club guys


----------



## Flying Donkey

Anyone know if there's enough clearance to fit a megahalem Rev.B in the 400R?


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15196013*
> added XReflection and consume, welcome to the club guys










thanks! Also, I've got a question. There doesn't seem to be a slot for card readers, is there anywhere I can put this thing? lol It's 3.5" and all i see are 5.25" drive bays

EDIT: Nevermind, i'd need to buy a converter


----------



## jizzin

Just ordered my 500r from amazon, couldn't wait any longer for microcenter to stock them. Got mine for 120 shipped 2nd day shipping with prime. Woulda cost me close to 170 to get it from the egg.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jizzin;15197497*
> Just ordered my 500r from amazon, couldn't wait any longer for microcenter to stock them. Got mine for 120 shipped 2nd day shipping with prime. Woulda cost me close to 170 to get it from the egg.


Soon you will know awesomeness.


----------



## SMK

selectstriker, why is this thread not official yet?

and could you update me to show black?


----------



## davidtran007

Got mines from Amazon in one day. Gotta love Prime. $110 after rebate.

I am building a computer for my cousin with this case so I won't really be an owner. Although, I was comparing it with my current Silverstone TJ08-E mATX case and wanted to show the size difference









I hope Corsair has a mATX case planned in the future.

For those that added fans to the top, should they be installed as an intake or exhaust? I will be pairing the case with an A50 air cooler so I was curious about how I should position it.


----------



## Tartar

I am thinking you should add the top fans as exhaust, depending on how much CFM they pull you can still keep positive pressure pretty easily.


----------



## selectstriker2

I have mine as intake but they are also running through a rad


----------



## Adam2190

My 500R has finally been dispatched... After almost a month of waiting.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15201636*
> My 500R has finally been dispatched... After almost a month of waiting.


I drove to newegg because I didn't want to wait a day.








I can't even imagine what u have gone through..
Good to hear it's on dispatch! You will love 500R, please upload some pictures when ur done!


----------



## MaxFTW

I have no idea when ill get mine, That said i have not even ordered yet, I want to make sure i get the white one and make sure one of the stores i usually order from have them in stock, Should definitely be before christmas anyway.

Need to get cables and fans first anyway


----------



## Adam2190

I just got an email saying that my case has been backlogged after getting a dispatch notice yesterday... I mean seriously...


----------



## SMK

Its worth the wait, but I'd start getting annoyed too. Theres no retailer around you that has it yet?


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartar;15199825*
> I am thinking you should add the top fans as exhaust, depending on how much CFM they pull you can still keep positive pressure pretty easily.


I only have the 1 rear exhaust fan, the other 6 are intakes, including top H100 with GT AP-15s, and I've never seen my 2500K this cool. My GTX460 stays cool as well, so Im a big proponent of positive case pressure.


----------



## Adam2190

No, it's almost impossible to get hold of one of those cases in the UK just now.


----------



## bigboy813

What I did since my top fans are 140mm for my rad and are going to be exhaust I bent the tabs in the hatch with a flathead. After that I pulled out the sheet that has the small holes in the top hatch and my airflow doubled you can really feel it, it may work for front fans as well. The fron fan doesnt even really filter anything but dog hair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartar;15199825*
> I am thinking you should add the top fans as exhaust, depending on how much CFM they pull you can still keep positive pressure pretty easily.


The cfm's are amazing on my 140mm Prolimatech fans from frozen cpu and they are quite.

Heres a link
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11748/fan-760/Prolimatech_Blue_Vortex_14_140mm_x_25mm_CPU_Fan_87_CFM_181_dBA.html


----------



## wanako

my goodness! both of these cases are so hot.







:drool:


----------



## SEN_ONE

Has anyone tried to stuff an XSPC RX240 or similar radiator inside the case at the top mount position?


----------



## GHM1125

Ordered my 500r yesterday, got it today - and didn't even pay for next day...Thanks Newegg!


----------



## xodsxboi215x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy813;15217365*
> What I did since my top fans are 140mm for my rad and are going to be exhaust I bent the tabs in the hatch with a flathead. After that I pulled out the sheet that has the small holes in the top hatch and my airflow doubled you can really feel it, it may work for front fans as well. The fron fan doesnt even really filter anything but dog hair.
> 
> The cfm's are amazing on my 140mm Prolimatech fans from frozen cpu and they are quite.
> 
> Heres a link
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11748/fan-760/Prolimatech_Blue_Vortex_14_140mm_x_25mm_CPU_Fan_87_CFM_181_dBA.html


Let me know if the 140mm fans fit in the front because I have 6 Prolimatech Blue Vortex fans.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15177258*
> Have any of you replaced the stock fans? I plan on replacing all the fans with gentle typhoons and I've read that you need some kind of proprietary corsair screws that don't come with the case. Seems like corsair will provide them if you submit an rma but it seems incredibly stupid not to just put them in the box in the first place.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15178444*
> They should have come with your case in a little white box stashed in your HDD bays.


I recently purchased a 400r and I can confirm that they are missing the proper screws to mount fans to the side panel. I bought two 140mm NFP14 FLX fans for my side panel intake and they cannot be mounted adequately without proprietary corsair screws that were not included in my packaging.

The only other issue I had with the 400r was the bottom 120mm fan mount on the hd cage has no place for the screws to go at the base. So, you can only secure the top two screw locations. o.0

I love the looks, the overall build quality and the size but there are a couple deficiencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15184280*
> The screws required for the front fans, the hard drive cage fans, and the bottom fan are about 1.25" long, and are only threaded at the ends. They're designed to go through the fan and screw in on the backside.
> 
> Other fans can be attached with regular case fan screws that come with most fans.


This statement is either untrue or I have a defective case because the screw mounting holes on my side panel will easily pass a "regular case fan screw" right through it. I did however find this link that shows the proper mounting screws.. it's at the Corsair forum.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15220347*
> This statement is either untrue or I have a defective case because the screw mounting holes on my side panel will easily pass a "regular case fan screw" right through it. I did however find this link that shows the proper mounting screws.. it's at the Corsair forum.


I saw that post as well, made me weary of buying the case. If Corsair overlooks something so simple, who knows what else they have overlooked. But I caved and ordered one anyone from Amazon, getting it soon.

Can someone tell me if the side panel on the 500R accepts 140mm fans (my hunch is it does, but Corsairs website doesnt say where you can mount the 140mm fans). If it can accept them, how wide can they be?


----------



## SMK

500R side panel takes 1x200mm, or 2x 120 or 140mm fans


----------



## Mocks

Possible issue related to the 500r.

I just installed a new motherboard into my 500r. Ive noticed buzzing/vibrating sounds after installing the motherboard. The sound comes directly from the motherboard but I noticed that when I press down on the top panel of the case, the sound stops. Could it possibly be a problem w/ my case or motherboard? My motherboard is screwed in very tightly. If Its a problem w/ the case, should I contact Corsair or Newegg?


----------



## SEN_ONE

I believe (based off review) the top panel may be attached with screws instead of rivets. Check to see if a screw may have come loose during shipping.


----------



## Adam2190

Would the case take a rear 140mm or just 120mm?


----------



## x2ez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15224062*
> Would the case take a rear 140mm or just 120mm?


It takes both 120mm and 140mm


----------



## mothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15220347*
> I recently purchased a 400r and I can confirm that they are missing the proper screws to mount fans to the side panel. I bought two 140mm NFP14 FLX fans for my side panel intake and they cannot be mounted adequately without proprietary corsair screws that were not included in my packaging.
> 
> The only other issue I had with the 400r was the bottom 120mm fan mount on the hd cage has no place for the screws to go at the base. So, you can only secure the top two screw locations. o.0
> 
> I love the looks, the overall build quality and the size but there are a couple deficiencies.
> 
> This statement is either untrue or I have a defective case because the screw mounting holes on my side panel will easily pass a "regular case fan screw" right through it. I did however find this link that shows the proper mounting screws.. it's at the Corsair forum.


Yes I bought a 400r a couple weeks ago and noticed this right away. The included rear exhaust fan is mounted with these special screws. I tried to contact Corsair to get some of these special screws but never heard anything back.
You can mount the fans with regular screws but they will pull through if tightened to much.
I can't beleive Corsair doesn't know about these screws as they are clearly designed to work with thier grommets.
I found some Lian Li screws that will work as they are designed to only go in the depth of the grommet, but $10 for a kit is steep!


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman;15225206*
> Yes I bought a 400r a couple weeks ago and noticed this right away. The included rear exhaust fan is mounted with these special screws. I tried to contact Corsair to get some of these special screws but never heard anything back.
> You can mount the fans with regular screws but they will pull through if tightened to much.
> I can't beleive Corsair doesn't know about these screws as they are clearly designed to work with thier grommets.
> I found some Lian Li screws that will work as they are designed to only go in the depth of the grommet, but $10 for a kit is steep!


haha i just dont screw the fans in too tight and it has worked for me!

best solution would probably be to go to the home depot with a standard fan screw and find a washer that has an ID large enough to accommodate the fan screw's girth, then just use that to top the screw pulling through the grommet


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15231626*
> haha i just dont screw the fans in too tight and it has worked for me!
> 
> best solution would probably be to go to the home depot with a standard fan screw and find a washer that has an ID large enough to accommodate the fan screw's girth, then just use that to top the screw pulling through the grommet


Or.. and this is just a thought...

Maybe Corsair could include needed screws when you purchase their merchandise.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15231730*
> Or.. and this is just a thought...
> 
> Maybe Corsair could include needed screws when you purchase their merchandise.


haha I was providing a solution rather than just whining. I do sincerely apologize for trying to provide some help


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15219268*
> Has anyone tried to stuff an XSPC RX240 or similar radiator inside the case at the top mount position?


Depends on what mobo youre using! my P8Z68-V Pro has a monster iGPU VRM heatsink on the top of it so all I was able to fit was my RS240 (and literally missed mounting the fans inside by 4-5mm). If an RX240 is thinner than RS240+20mm then you could possibly fit one! However, again it depends on the mobo vrm sinks and you'll most likely have to mod the top of the case and attach fans on the outside! Fun project though if you have the time


----------



## SEN_ONE

Thanks for the reply Kdon, but now a realize my question was a little vague. I will be putting it in a 500R. Also, the RX240 is twice as thick as the RS240. I don't know how offset the top mount and mobo tray are in the 500R. I hope to get a better idea when I get my radiator in. I will post results if no one beats me to it.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15241275*
> Thanks for the reply Kdon, but now a realize my question was a little vague. I will be putting it in a 500R. Also, the RX240 is twice as thick as the RS240. I don't know how offset the top mount and mobo tray are in the 500R. I hope to get a better idea when I get my radiator in. I will post results if no one beats me to it.


A RX240 WILL NOT fit inside the case of the 500r but it will fit in the upper recession of the case WITHOUT the cover on.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15239346*
> haha I was providing a solution rather than just whining. I do sincerely apologize for trying to provide some help


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be an arse to you as you did indeed post a possible solution to the problem. I'm just feel a little let down by Corsair when I give them my hard earned money and they fail to even mention.. correction.. they don't even acknowledge the problem exists.

So, once more, thank you kdon for the idea.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15241275*
> Thanks for the reply Kdon, but now a realize my question was a little vague. I will be putting it in a 500R. Also, the RX240 is twice as thick as the RS240. I don't know how offset the top mount and mobo tray are in the 500R. I hope to get a better idea when I get my radiator in. I will post results if no one beats me to it.


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1119694-corsair-carbide-series-400r-500r-owners-11.html#post15029972

here's my post that has pics of my RS240 mounted on the top and shows the clearance between a mobo and the top


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15243923*
> A RX240 WILL NOT fit inside the case of the 500r but it will fit in the upper recession of the case WITHOUT the cover on.


Thanks, I guess I'll have to get crafty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15248309*
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1119694-corsair-carbide-series-400r-500r-owners-11.html#post15029972
> 
> here's my post that has pics of my RS240 mounted on the top and shows the clearance between a mobo and the top


The link directs me to this page, and I don't see a picture. I also was looking to cram an RX240 into the case, not an RS240. Thanks.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those asking about the fan screws - I was misinformed. The standard fan screws and rubber grommets will be sent to anybody who asks us for them. We're getting inventory very soon - from hereon out they'll be included with the cases shipped from the factory. In the meantime, while waiting for the screws to arrive from us, you can use some washers to secure the fans on the side panel with standard fan screws.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


Thanks, I guess I'll have to get crafty.

The link directs me to this page, and I don't see a picture. I also was looking to cram an RX240 into the case, not an RS240. Thanks.


Pics are in a spoiler as to not take up room. Just click on it







Pics show available space between mobo and top of case. Showing an RS240 for comparison's sake


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


For those asking about the fan screws - I was misinformed. The standard fan screws and rubber grommets will be sent to anybody who asks us for them. We're getting inventory very soon - from hereon out they'll be included with the cases shipped from the factory. In the meantime, while waiting for the screws to arrive from us, you can use some washers to secure the fans on the side panel with standard fan screws.


Would be excellent if I could get the screws so I could remove then nasty washers haha







thanks for the update!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Just ordered my 400r from Newegg today! Can't wait for it to arrive









I'll probably also have to request those screws. As I'm planning on mounting 8 extra fans for a total of 11 in this beast!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*


Pics are in a spoiler as to not take up room. Just click on it







Pics show available space between mobo and top of case. Showing an RS240 for comparison's sake


 Evedently, the link just redirects me to the same page I'm viewing. I will look back through the thread and find your post. Thanks.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


For those asking about the fan screws - I was misinformed. The standard fan screws and rubber grommets will be sent to anybody who asks us for them. We're getting inventory very soon - from hereon out they'll be included with the cases shipped from the factory. In the meantime, while waiting for the screws to arrive from us, you can use some washers to secure the fans on the side panel with standard fan screws.


Thanks for the update. Good to see Corsair is taking a proactive response to this issue. =)


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


Evedently, the link just redirects me to the same page I'm viewing. I will look back through the thread and find your post. Thanks.


That is strange, it should be a permalink to the specific post. lemme see if I can do it another way.

http://www.overclock.net/15029972-post110.html

try this, just the post


----------



## SEN_ONE

^ Haha, that worked. I was scratching my head until I realized what it was doing. So, the RS240 alone won't fit under the top mesh panel? Hmmm.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15251522*
> . We're getting inventory very soon - from hereon out they'll be included with the cases shipped from the factory.


Can individual parts be ordered for the cases? Like the top mesh panel, side panel, hard drive bays...etc.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15256263*
> ^ Haha, that worked. I was scratching my head until I realized what it was doing. So, the RS240 alone won't fit under the top mesh panel? Hmmm.......
> 
> Can individual parts be ordered for the cases? Like the top mesh panel, side panel, hard drive bays...etc.


I have my RS240 alone under the mesh panel on my 400r, whats the difference in heights between the 400r top and 500r top?


----------



## Adam2190

Apparently the company i ordered the case from never had it in stock...

I got an Email directly from Corsair saying that it's not officially available to the UK market until November... Looks like i may have to get a different case at this rate.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15258302*
> Apparently the company i ordered the case from never had it in stock...
> 
> I got an Email directly from Corsair saying that it's not officially available to the UK market until November... Looks like i may have to get a different case at this rate.


Can you forward that email to me? [email protected]

Because it's not entirely correct. I know for a fact we have resellers in the UK who should have it sooner than that.


----------



## MaxFTW

Dont know when ill get mine now







possibly not this year.

Need to get a M11x first for work use and such.


----------



## Adam2190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15261396*
> Can you forward that email to me? [email protected]
> 
> Because it's not entirely correct. I know for a fact we have resellers in the UK who should have it sooner than that.


It's sorted now, the same person contacted me about an hour later stating that the cases just arrived in the UK today and will be dispatched to retailers by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## Siegfried262

Loving the looks of the white 500r. Definitely considering it for my next case upgrade (Christmas of 2012







). Can't help but wonder if there'll be a new version out by then.









The front fans are 120mm, right? And the tops, are they 120mm or 140mm or both?


----------



## SMK

Front fans indeed are 120mm, while top has mounts for 120mm OR 140mm


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;15265203*
> Loving the looks of the white 500r. Definitely considering it for my next case upgrade (Christmas of 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Can't help but wonder if there'll be a new version out by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front fans are 120mm, right? And the tops, are they 120mm or 140mm or both?


Front fans are 120mm, 2 top fans are 120mm or 140mm, side fan is 200mm or 2x 120 mm or 2x 140mm and rear fan is 120mm or 140mm. Also there is a spot on the bottom of the case for a 120mm or 140mm fan if your PSU allows it to fit (size)


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Compared to an Antec P180. What is the noise level from the case? I want to upgrade my case for better cable management but don't want to sacrifice the noise dampening. I am torn between the 500r and the 650d. Want to see more reviews of the 500r to because I am skeptic about how well the 500r filters dust and how easy it is to clean the front fan filter. I have a dusty house







need to have my ducts cleaned.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee;15266044*
> Compared to an Antec P180. What is the noise level from the case? I want to upgrade my case for better cable management but don't want to sacrifice the noise dampening. I am torn between the 500r and the 650d. Want to see more reviews of the 500r to because I am skeptic about how well the 500r filters dust and how easy it is to clean the front fan filter. I have a dusty house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to have my ducts cleaned.


IMO the 500r isn't that hard to clean filters at all. Yes you can't just remove the filter from the front panel without EVENTUALLY breaking the tabs from bending the mesh, but if you just simple remove the front panel and clean it that way it's solved. The front panel pops off in a second and easily. Sadly though the side panel doesn't come with a filter for the 200mm fan but you can very easily get an aftermarket one soon I'm sure.

Edit: Forgot to mention the bottom removable dust filter, It's a simple slide out and clean filter for your Psu and a bottom fan if you can fit it.

As for noise level from what I've heard the 500r and 650d are close. I heard about a bit of a humming sound coming from the front 650d 200mm fan but as in most cases you are just gonna replace those fans with better ones aren't you?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15256598*
> I have my RS240 alone under the mesh panel on my 400r, whats the difference in heights between the 400r top and 500r top?


the RS240 sticks about 2mm above the top of the case


----------



## davidtran007

Are the motherboard screws suppose to have ridges? Because the ones I got are not flat...

There are about 8-10 of them


----------



## Rebelord

Just ordered up some Yate Loon fans to replace the case fans. For when my 500R comes in. 120mm SH up front, bottom. 140mm Sh for top and back, however top will be in PUSH out threw my H100 rad that will be in the top. Cant wait for parts to come in, will post pics.


----------



## Chaosblade

I asked on the first page but didn't get a response, but is there any info on the maximum CPU cooler height for this case? Got a 500r on the way, but I've seen conflicting reports about what will fit in it.

Saw CorsairGeorge's post here saying about 18cm (estimated) which would fit about anything, but on their support forums somebody said only about 5.5 inches? That seems pretty small.


----------



## Adam2190

Will a Corsair A70 fit in this case?


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Will a E-ATX Work in this case.

its only 1 in longer but the screws are in the same place. will this affect the sata ports. also any pics of it with eatx


----------



## Siegfried262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15265480*
> Front fans are 120mm, 2 top fans are 120mm or 140mm, side fan is 200mm or 2x 120 mm or 2x 140mm and rear fan is 120mm or 140mm. Also there is a spot on the bottom of the case for a 120mm or 140mm fan if your PSU allows it to fit (size)


Perfect! That would allow me to re-use my Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## Adam2190

Finally... I ordered the case somewhere else and it will be here on Friday.


----------



## [-Snake-]

I'm using the D14 in my 500r and it's a pretty tight but *perfect* fit. I am using two TY-140 fans on the cooler and the 200mm side intake fan.

It is NOT possible to mount two 140mm fans on top so I went with two of my Noctua NF-P12 fans.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15279543*
> 
> It is NOT possible to mount two 140mm fans on top so I went with two of my Noctua NF-P12 fans.


Why not?


----------



## Chaosblade

D14 is a tight fit? Hmm, was going to pull the trigger on a Silver Arrow but that's a smidgen taller than the NH-D14 isn't it? Not sure how they would compare with the fans included though.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15280004*
> Why not?


I tried to put two of my TY-140 fans and place them on the rubber mounts.

One will conflict with the other and prevent the 2nd one from mounting.

Keep in mind the TY-140 are 140mm fans with 120mm mounts so I thought they would be perfect for top of the case but I was wrong.

You can clearly see the mounts are already close to each other so having 120mm fans simultaneously will work just fine. Two 140mm fans though? Not possible.

You may be able to use those small screw holes but I don't have any screws that small and not utilizing the rubber mounts would be kind of silly.










Two 120mm fans will fit fine but you can tell by just observing that two 140mm from this picture will be stretching it...


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaosblade;15280081*
> D14 is a tight fit? Hmm, was going to pull the trigger on a Silver Arrow but that's a smidgen taller than the NH-D14 isn't it? Not sure how they would compare with the fans included though.


It honestly would be. The 200mm is about a couple mm from touching one of the fan clips on the D14. Like I said though, tight but perfect fit.


----------



## Siegfried262

Couldn't that be because the TY-140 is a bit bigger than standard 140mm fans?

TY-140 Dimensions: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm'
NF-P14 Dimensions: 140x140x25 mm
N.B PK Dimensions: 140x140x25mm


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;15280280*
> Couldn't that be because the TY-140 is a bit bigger than standard 140mm fans?
> 
> TY-140 Dimensions: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm'
> NF-P14 Dimensions: 140x140x25 mm
> N.B PK Dimensions: 140x140x25mm


It's possible. When I'll receive my SSD, I'll try and experiment with my NF-P14.

I don't see how it will work out though because the rubber mounts were clearly designed for 120mm fans. (speaking for standard 140mm fans with 140mm mounts)


----------



## dave20044

With the 500R will a Hyper 212+ fit or will I need to remove the side fan? If I remove the side fan, could I use it as a top exhaust fan?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;15280280*
> Couldn't that be because the TY-140 is a bit bigger than standard 140mm fans?
> 
> TY-140 Dimensions: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm'
> NF-P14 Dimensions: 140x140x25 mm
> N.B PK Dimensions: 140x140x25mm


Another thing that crossed my mind...

I did use the H140mm end on my TY-140, not the length end so I am almost positive that I'll have the same dilemma with the NF-P14. You can however use a single fan.


----------



## Adam2190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave20044;15280414*
> With the 500R will a Hyper 212+ fit or will I need to remove the side fan? If I remove the side fan, could I use it as a top exhaust fan?


It will fit, the Hyper 212+ isn't that big.


----------



## dave20044

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15281125*
> It will fit, the Hyper 212+ isn't that big.


That's great to hear, thank you very much for replying. Please have a look at my topic I posted regarding additional case fans for the 400R/500R.
www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1139650-corsair-carbide-400r-adding-additional-fans.html


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15277371*
> Will a E-ATX Work in this case.
> 
> its only 1 in longer but the screws are in the same place. will this affect the sata ports. also any pics of it with eatx


A E-ATX Motherboard WILL fit inside the 500R and 400R but cut it very close, so you will get very close to the rubber grommets, pretty much along the same lines as people have done with the 650D. It will fit fine but very close. Your sata ports will be fine. I've seen people use boards like the Asus Maximus IV Extreme inside with no problems. And I'm almost certain that Corsair George answered this question earlier in this thread. So to sum it up yes E-ATX will fit inside this case.

EDIT: Here's an attached photo of an E-ATX board inside the 500R.


----------



## Adam2190

Will 2 Scythe Slip Streams 140's fit on top or would i be better off with 120's?


----------



## Sinai Kyron

Hi everyone,







been following this forum for awhile now...this is my first ever post.
can i be added in the club, i've just received my Corsair 500r white edition.
it's good and everything, but the front 2x120mm fans and the 200mm on the side aren't turning on at all!
have you guys experienced this? if so please help me, ive email corsair support about it, but no response so far, ill keep waiting.
i think i have a dead fan controller?
if i send it back, that will be another 2 weeks of waiting or more, and this is all dangerously close to Skyrim.... no more stuff ups pleeeeeeeeeeasee!


----------



## x2ez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15280211*
> I tried to put two of my TY-140 fans and place them on the rubber mounts.
> 
> One will conflict with the other and prevent the 2nd one from mounting.


May look silly but couldn't you just install 1 140mm on the inside of the case and the 2nd on top of the case?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15281588*
> Will 2 Scythe Slip Streams 140's fit on top or would i be better off with 120's?


According to the Corsair site and Corsair George, 2x 140mm fans will fit on the top of this case, but it seems some 140mm fans with 120mm mounts will not fit both on top. So Gentle Typhoons should mount together with no known issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinai Kyron;15281639*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been following this forum for awhile now...this is my first ever post.
> can i be added in the club, i've just received my Corsair 500r white edition.
> it's good and everything, but the front 2x120mm fans and the 200mm on the side aren't turning on at all!
> have you guys experienced this? if so please help me, ive email corsair support about it, but no response so far, ill keep waiting.
> i think i have a dead fan controller?
> if i send it back, that will be another 2 weeks of waiting or more, and this is all dangerously close to Skyrim.... no more stuff ups pleeeeeeeeeeasee!


I would double check and even triple check all your connections before assuming it's a broken fan controller. I've seen people forget to hook the controller up to power before


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ez;15281656*
> May look silly but couldn't you just install 1 140mm on the inside of the case and the 2nd on top of the case?


It wasn't a big deal for me since I had a couple of NF-P12s laying around for the top fans. I used my other two TY-140 for the cooler and kept the 200mm on the side panel. It all worked out in the end quite well.


----------



## Sinai Kyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15281752*
> According to the Corsair site and Corsair George, 2x 140mm fans will fit on the top of this case, but it seems some 140mm fans with 120mm mounts will not fit both on top. So Gentle Typhoons should mount together with no known issues.
> 
> I would double check and even triple check all your connections before assuming it's a broken fan controller. I've seen people forget to hook the controller up to power before


i might upload pictures to see if im wrong, i've double checked and got one of my friends to check aswell, would you like me to upload picks of the connections? ill be posting them within a day or so


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15281458*
> A E-ATX Motherboard WILL fit inside the 500R and 400R but cut it very close, so you will get very close to the rubber grommets, pretty much along the same lines as people have done with the 650D. It will fit fine but very close. Your sata ports will be fine. I've seen people use boards like the Asus Maximus IV Extreme inside with no problems. And I'm almost certain that Corsair George answered this question earlier in this thread. So to sum it up yes E-ATX will fit inside this case.
> 
> EDIT: Here's an attached photo of an E-ATX board inside the 500R.


This is true, but the right-angle SATA connectors on the bottom will be blocked by the cable routing well. We don't recommend using E-ATX boards if you're going to install more than 4 hard drives. This is why we claim it's ATX and mATX compatible, and not E-ATX.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinai Kyron;15281986*
> i might upload pictures to see if im wrong, i've double checked and got one of my friends to check aswell, would you like me to upload picks of the connections? ill be posting them within a day or so


We have installed 2 x 140mm fans on top of the 500R, but they were standard 140mm fans, and we used standard fan screws. I'll take a look at this in the lab to see if there's anything specific that makes it not work, but from what I can remember, it worked when I tried it.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15283951*
> We have installed 2 x 140mm fans on top of the 500R, but they were standard 140mm fans, and we used standard fan screws. I'll take a look at this in the lab to see if there's anything specific that makes it not work, but from what I can remember, it worked when I tried it.


From what I can remember, is that most of the 140mm fans that can use 120mm mounting holes, tend to be larger than standard 140mm in dimension. Like, a standard 140mm fan, is 140mmx140mm. However, a 140mm fan that uses 120mm mounting, has a something like a 145mm fan, so overall dimension is larger. Which is why, you'll see fans like the TY-140 have the flat spots to try to encompass side by side mounting. if this made any sense. really tired atm.

Rebelord


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15283883*
> This is true, but the right-angle SATA connectors on the bottom will be blocked by the cable routing well. We don't recommend using E-ATX boards if you're going to install more than 4 hard drives. This is why we claim it's ATX and mATX compatible, and not E-ATX.


That's right, I forgot you had mentioned that before about the right angle sata connections. My mistake


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15283951*
> We have installed 2 x 140mm fans on top of the 500R, but they were standard 140mm fans, and we used standard fan screws. I'll take a look at this in the lab to see if there's anything specific that makes it not work, but from what I can remember, it worked when I tried it.


I'll try and look at this tomorrow after work and see if I can fit a couple of generic 140mm fans. I'm surprised you were able to use the standard fan screws. I could have sworn the holes were too small for them...


----------



## Sinai Kyron

don't worry guys, i found the connector xD
i must have been blind or something....
stupid me... its working now... :$
all i can say now is that the Corsair 500r is a beautiful case and is well worth the money


----------



## Adam2190

So what are you all using as top exhausts at the moment?


----------



## Tartar

I bought 120mm CM Sickleflows for all of my extra fans. They are pretty quiet at 19db and push a good amount of air.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinai Kyron;15288665*
> don't worry guys, i found the connector xD
> i must have been blind or something....
> stupid me... its working now... :$
> all i can say now is that the Corsair 500r is a beautiful case and is well worth the money


Told ya


----------



## papalazaru

Trying to change my order from a 400R to a 500R black. I like the functional design. I hope my MUX-120 wont cause problems with the side fan. I can always take it out and put a 120mm down the GPUs instead.

How much clearance you get from the 200mm side fan from the CPU? Cooler with fan is 160mm, maybe 161mm (measured).


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papalazaru;15297664*
> Trying to change my order from a 400R to a 500R black. I like the functional design. I hope my MUX-120 wont cause problems with the side fan. I can always take it out and put a 120mm down the GPUs instead.
> 
> How much clearance you get from the 200mm side fan from the CPU? Cooler with fan is 160mm, maybe 161mm (measured).


Should fit fine to my knowledge, since a hyper 212 + fits fine and its 159mm.


----------



## THEStorm

I just built up my new computer in a White 500r and it is a gorgeous case! Couldn't ask for more! Pics to come soon.


----------



## y2jrock60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaosblade;15280081*
> D14 is a tight fit? Hmm, was going to pull the trigger on a Silver Arrow but that's a smidgen taller than the NH-D14 isn't it?


Not at all. I'm using two side panel fans and there is still a 3/4" gap between them and my Noctua.


----------



## papalazaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15297751*
> Should fit fine to my knowledge, since a hyper 212 + fits fine and its 159mm.


Thanks. Would be nice if it fitted without having to mess around. 500R is now on order.

Carbide 500R
Seasonic X-850
2500K
MUX-120
AsRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Kingston HyperX 12800C8 8GB
Crucial M4 128GB
2x Sapphire TOXIC 6950 2GB
2x Samsung F3 1TB
BlackGold TV tuner.
LG DVD-RW.

Can't wait


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm;15298180*
> I just built up my new computer in a White 500r and it is a gorgeous case! Couldn't ask for more! Pics to come soon.


Pictures now!!


----------



## Adam2190

Expecting my white 500R to be delivered within the next couple of hours, i'll get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam2190;15305331*
> Expecting my white 500R to be delivered within the next couple of hours, i'll get some pictures up soon.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Found an unboxing video for the 500R in black. Not very professional at all but I thought it might be found informative to some.


----------



## SMK

Why isn't this club officialized yet?


----------



## FlamingMidget

It needs to be, we have plenty of members and lots more to come.


----------



## GR3Y5H3ART

my first build arrived and HAD to get this Case

its Huge and the white LEDs are super bright


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GR3Y5H3ART*


my first build arrived and HAD to get this Case

its Huge and the white LEDs are super bright


pics Plz


----------



## Puttrik

I have the Fractal Design Arc case and I hate it. The top removable bit broke after first try to remove it. The fans that are horizontal have started to tick really loud. Got new ones that also started to tick. The whole case is vibrating.

So, I've ordered a Carbide 500R White, hoping I made a good choice. So pleaaaase, more pictures!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GR3Y5H3ART*


my first build arrived and HAD to get this Case

its Huge and the white LEDs are super bright


Funny you say its huge, compared to my full tower that I downsized from this thing is small.

Just put my 500r together, great case to work with. My only complaint is the proprietary screws Corsair decided to use. I believe Corsair intends to fix this, but the case DOES NOT ship with screws that will allow you to mount additional fans. True you can use normal fan screws but they can be pulled through, which doesn't feel safe to me.

I replaced all the stock fans with Scythe fans, the ones that ship with the case look and feel cheap although they are quiet. I put a NZXT Mesh Fan Controller in the front bay and it looks great, the mesh isnt completely the same but who cares.

Love the side panel bulge, it allows you to be extremely lazy with organizing your cables behind the motherboard.

Highly recommend this case


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amtbr*


Funny you say its huge, compared to my full tower that I downsized from this thing is small.

Just put my 500r together, great case to work with. My only complaint is the proprietary screws Corsair decided to use. I believe Corsair intends to fix this, but the case DOES NOT ship with screws that will allow you to mount additional fans. True you can use normal fan screws but they can be pulled through, which doesn't feel safe to me.

I replaced all the stock fans with Scythe fans, the ones that ship with the case look and feel cheap although they are quiet. I put a NZXT Mesh Fan Controller in the front bay and it looks great, the mesh isnt completely the same but who cares.

Love the side panel bulge, it allows you to be extremely lazy with organizing your cables behind the motherboard.

Highly recommend this case


I've actually been looking at the NZXT Mesh Fan and was wondering how it would fit on this case. Pictures please!

I'm wondering.. is the big side fan blowing air in or out of the case?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puttrik;15323683*
> I've actually been looking at the NZXT Mesh Fan and was wondering how it would fit on this case. Pictures please!
> 
> I'm wondering.. is the big side fan blowing air in or out of the case?


Its intake. I'll do some pictures tomorrow. The controller has a white LED which generally I hate but it looks slick with the Power button which is white also. Oh and this fan controller rocks too, its got nice long black 3 pin cables. I would also suggest getting a Molex > Sata adapter if you don't want to clutter up your case with a useless molex power cable.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15323611*
> Funny you say its huge, compared to my full tower that I downsized from this thing is small.
> 
> Just put my 500r together, great case to work with. My only complaint is the proprietary screws Corsair decided to use. I believe Corsair intends to fix this, but the case DOES NOT ship with screws that will allow you to mount additional fans. True you can use normal fan screws but they can be pulled through, which doesn't feel safe to me.
> 
> I replaced all the stock fans with Scythe fans, the ones that ship with the case look and feel cheap although they are quiet. I put a NZXT Mesh Fan Controller in the front bay and it looks great, the mesh isnt completely the same but who cares.
> 
> Love the side panel bulge, it allows you to be extremely lazy with organizing your cables behind the motherboard.
> 
> Highly recommend this case


Call Corsair Customer service, and tell them your 500R didnt come with the extra screws needed to install more fans. They will send you a pack of the correct screws.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15323931*
> Call Corsair Customer service, and tell them your 500R didnt come with the extra screws needed to install more fans. They will send you a pack of the correct screws.


Been there done that, still waiting...

Thanks though


----------



## jizwizard

just a few pics of my 400r built yesterday. will be changing some of the fans tomorrow and changing the cooler to a h100 till next month when i get my third card, new board and psu, then i will fully watercool it.
cheers chris


----------



## linkin93

Very nice. As always, I will recommend you switch the radiator fans to intake, as you will get better temperatures. Also make sure the pump is plugged into a molex connector with an adapter if possible, otherwise make sure the header where the pump is plugged into is set to full speed.


----------



## jizwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15329259*
> Very nice. As always, I will recommend you switch the radiator fans to intake, as you will get better temperatures. Also make sure the pump is plugged into a molex connector with an adapter if possible, otherwise make sure the header where the pump is plugged into is set to full speed.


the header is set to run full speed. also i have tried the fans on intake and i did get better temps but i took the picture before i tested this.
cheers anyhow


----------



## linkin93

No problem. How's it work with the 2600K? What are your temps like?


----------



## jizwizard

really good 25-30c idle 60-65c max load with 1.5v but also done this to it










and this


----------



## linkin93

I see. Nice lapping job. I did my 955BE to 1000grit, but not the H60.


----------



## jizwizard

both were done to 1500 grit as i couldnt get hold of any 2500 grit


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jizwizard;15330415*
> both were done to 1500 grit as i couldnt get hold of any 2500 grit


Neither could I, sadly. Maybe next time I'll get the paper online... though it seems pointless for sandpaper.


----------



## Lime

Does anyone know if the 500R can do side-by-side hard drive cages like the Graphite 600T?


----------



## Tartar

No, but you do have the option to either hang the top cage or mount the bottom cage.


----------



## Lime

Blargh. I need a case with support for more than 6 drives and also want mounting holes for an H100. ;_; Looks like I won't be able to buy a third cage and just ram in more drives with the 500R...

Anyone have suggestions for adding in more hard drive bays? I kind of want something that doesn't have a logo plastered all over it, like the Antec 1200 bays.


----------



## Tartar

The only thing that comes to mind is maybe something like this with a corsair sticker from a memory kit or something. Probably not exactly what you had in mind, but it might look pretty decent.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10873/cpa-374/Lian_Li_EX-332_Internal_Hard_Drive_Rack_Mount_Kit_-_Black_EX-332B.html?tl=g43c241s851


----------



## selectstriker2

you might be able to modify something like this to mount next to the 2 internal cages
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816111045


----------



## consume

Just to be sure before buying, the hyper 212+ will fit in a 500r right?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15337589*
> Just to be sure before buying, the hyper 212+ will fit in a 500r right?


Yes it will fit


----------



## ZazzaZ

Hi, is there any final word about Thermalright Archon fitting in a Carbide 500R with no side fan installed ?


----------



## Invisible

Add me to this club









Also, has anyone done any case modding for the 400R/500R? If not, would anyone like to give me some tips on what to do? I have the 400R, and would like to try something on the side panel for a window. Everything from scratch of course.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Well, when I installed my SSD a few nights ago, I took off the top cover and tried to use those long corsair screws for the small fan holes and there is no way they can be used. (Still too thick and the standard generic fan screws are impossible to use as well...)

I see three ways you can use the 140mm holes:
1. You'll need some very thin screws.
2. Zip-Ties
3. Drilling

As far as I can see, two 120mm fans simultaneously are possible and only ONE 140mm with 120mm mounts can be used for the top fan positions (if you lack any tools, thin screws or zip-ties)


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;15345192*
> Add me to this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone done any case modding for the 400R/500R? If not, would anyone like to give me some tips on what to do? I have the 400R, and would like to try something on the side panel for a window. Everything from scratch of course.


I know for the 500R I plan on taking the mesh out and replacing it with a window and maybe using the slant forward of it to put two 120mm fans. As for the 400R you could probably do the opposite, use the forward slant on the side for a window and the standard mesh area for two 120mm fans.


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ;15342488*
> Hi, is there any final word about Thermalright Archon fitting in a Carbide 500R with no side fan installed ?


Bump !


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ;15346036*
> Bump !


That one I'm not entirely sure of, I know that it will fit a Hyper 212+ and that's 159mm. So how big is the one you speak of in height?

Edit: I just looked it up and see it's 160mm so I'm sure it will fit fine.


----------



## Invisible

I talked it over with my father and we're gonna do a little family project, haha. I took a stock picture of the internet and highlighted what we will cut out (basically the entire side beside of the actual indention), and put it a window there. It's going to be a huge window, and it will bend around to the ride side of the panel as well.










Going to make a case mod log thread soon







Expect it.


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Is it just me or does the 500R look a lot like my Lancool K 62. Well aside from the white color and side panels.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;15346063*
> I talked it over with my father and we're gonna do a little family project, haha. I took a stock picture of the internet and highlighted what we will cut out (basically the entire side beside of the actual indention), and put it a window there. It's going to be a huge window, and it will bend around to the ride side of the panel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make a case mod log thread soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect it.


That will be cool. I look forward to your build log


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15346058*
> That one I'm not entirely sure of, I know that it will fit a Hyper 212+ and that's 159mm. So how big is the one you speak of in height?
> 
> Edit: I just looked it up and see it's 160mm so I'm sure it will fit fine.


Thanks for your answer but Thermalright Archon is 170mm tall.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ;15346271*
> Thanks for your answer but Thermalright Archon is 170mm tall.


I'm gonna say yes but what I would be worried about are the fans+clips...


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ;15346271*
> Thanks for your answer but Thermalright Archon is 170mm tall.


I stand corrected. But I would think that SHOULD still fit. But if anyone in here feels like measuring to help out please do.


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15346306*
> I'm gonna say yes but what I would be worried about are the fans+clips...










...Didn't consider the fan...stock fan installed is 140x160x26.5...I could install a 120x25 fan...a Gentle Typhoon, maybe...worth giving it some thought...still I don't know if Thermalright is giving measures with or without fan installed...is the cooler only 170mm high ? Or is it shorter and get to be that tall with a 160x140 fan installed ?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ;15346431*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Didn't consider the fan...stock fan installed is 140x160x26.5...I could install a 120x25 fan...a Gentle Typhoon, maybe...worth giving it some thought...still I don't know if Thermalright is giving measures with or without fan installed...is the cooler only 170mm high ? Or is it shorter and get to be that tall with a 160x140 fan installed ?


The fan itself should be fine but the clip is a different story. It's going to be real close...


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15346653*
> The fan itself should be fine but the clip is a different story. It's going to be real close...


Too close maybe...thanks for the tips...


----------



## Thewaster

Just finished packing my system in 500R and I'm really loving the case, it's definitely a tier above 690 II Advanced (which I previously owned), especially considering it costs the same (at least in Poland)!.

Now, the case isn't perfect and there's a couple of issues that if solved, would make the case as close to ideal as possible.

*1st* issue: Lack of dust filter on top! Side panel filter is not really necessary for me but not having it on top is just unacceptable, whether you have fans there or not.
*2nd.* Let's just say that the LED ON/OFF switch is absolutely horrible, not only it has really finger-unfriendly shape but you have to press it all the way in to achieve anything...
*3rd.* HDD activity and Power LED is way too bright.
*4th.* Fan controller doesn't seem to do much.
*5th.* Really hard to close right side panel with all the HDD cables being in the way, HDD cage should've been a centimeter or two forward.
*6th.* A minor issue: I'd be much better if you put two bigger vertical grommets instead of three, 90% of motherboards nowadays have angled SATA ports exactly between the holes.

TL;DR: MAKE DUST FILTERS FOR TOP AND SIDE PANEL!
Overhaul the front panel connectors; fan controller appears to be useless, LED ON/OFF switch is awfully hard to press, HDD activity LED is too bright.
Move the HDD cage a bit forward so there's room for cables

All in all I would rate 500R as 8 or 8.5 out of 10 (send me a dust filter for top and it's a 9.5/10), definitely the number one case at this price point.


----------



## Puttrik

I've had the case for 2 days now and I'm very happy with it.
When I get my graphics card back from the shop I will try to turn the side fan to make it an exhaust. I hate dust


----------



## FlamingMidget

Unless you add more intake that will create negative pressure and you will get dust anyways.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I have quick question, My friend Lizzy want's this case but I'm curious to know about motherboard fitting.

Newegg only list it as M-ATX/ATX will E-ATX fit in it? Like my Silverstone FT02 only listed as M-ATX/ATX but my Classified with fit just loose a few cable holes.

Fitment wise will that be her only issue? she might have with her Z68 FTW and the 500R?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_;15361812*
> I have quick question, My friend Lizzy want's this case but I'm curious to know about motherboard fitting.
> 
> Newegg only list it as M-ATX/ATX will E-ATX fit in it? Like my Silverstone FT02 only listed as M-ATX/ATX but my Classified with fit just loose a few cable holes.
> 
> Will issue fitment wise she might have with her Z68 FTW and the 500R?


It will but there was a post with the issues with it, lemme find it for you.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1119694-corsair-carbide-series-400r-500r-owners-32.html#post15283883

Right here on post #316 Corsair George explains


----------



## _Killswitch_

Think she only has 2 hard drives. 1 SSD/ 1 normal one. So she prob be ok.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Sounds like your golden!


----------



## cjrulli

Is there any chance of a windowed side panel? I'm trying to decide between one of these and a 600T SE for my first build. I'm sticking with air other than a corsair h80 or h100.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrulli;15370985*
> Is there any chance of a windowed side panel? I'm trying to decide between one of these and a 600T SE for my first build. I'm sticking with air other than a corsair h80 or h100.


The 500R at the moment doesn't have one but I know a few of us are planning to remove the mesh on it and replace it with a window. Should be fairly simple. But if your not willing to do that I would recommend the 600T.


----------



## cjrulli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15371026*
> The 500R at the moment doesn't have one but I know a few of us are planning to remove the mesh on it and replace it with a window. Should be fairly simple. But if your not willing to do that I would recommend the 600T.


What would the procedure be like on that? Hard to do? My only knock would be that the window would be kind of small. Than again the one on the 600T isn't big either.


----------



## Lenster

Just bought a 400R along with an H100 and moved my P5Q-E to it. Could not install the rearmost fan because of top MB finned heatsink. Also getting the 8 pin power cable in after installing the rad was really tough. I juryrigged the fan with cable ties, but I wonder how many other MBs will have this same issue.

Len


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrulli;15371122*
> What would the procedure be like on that? Hard to do? My only knock would be that the window would be kind of small. Than again the one on the 600T isn't big either.


I havent seen it done yet but I would assume just bending the mesh clips to remove the solid mesh side and then fixing a plexi glass panel in place of it. Could adhere it or bolt it or any way you could imagine really.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewaster;15356314*
> 
> *1st* issue: Lack of dust filter on top! Side panel filter is not really necessary for me but not having it on top is just unacceptable, whether you have fans there or not.
> [


If you have 2 fans on top exhausting you really shouldn't need a dust filter up there, I can't imagine that much dust would be allowed in when you have fans pushing air out. Side panel filter yeah, that would be nice. I am waiting for Corsair to send me my damn screws, but I have 2 120mm fans I am going to mount to the side panel and I bought dust filters for them, it should help.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Wait, are special screws needed to mount fans in this case? Because I bought 6 extra fans to throw in this thing


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown;15373614*
> Wait, are special screws needed to mount fans in this case? Because I bought 6 extra fans to throw in this thing


Yep. This case uses proprietary Corsair screws and guess what, Corsair does not ship the case with the extra required screws. Odd because they market this thing has having capability to attach extra fans, guess what unless you have our silly Corsair screws you are SoL.

Regular fan mounting screws will work but you can easily pull the screws and fan right through them. So technically I guess regular screws do work, but I wouldn't trust the regular screws in a position where gravity could take over, like the top. I have removed the front fan screws (8 total) and am using the regular screws that came with my fans temporarily and then used the Corsair screws to mount my top fans. I am still waiting on Corsair to mount my side fans though...

Here is your solution, go checkout the Corsair support forums, there are a couple of threads about this, copy the link to the thread, start an RMA and put the link in there saying you want extra screws. I have done this, they quoted me 2 weeks. First time I have ever been disappointed by a Corsair product. I guess thats what you get for being an early case adopter. Pretty sweet having to wait 3 weeks to get some stupid screws to mount the extra fans this case was advertised as supporting.

Other than that I love this case, don't let my screw gripe get you down, you will love it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't have a Carbide series case but I can vouch for Corsair cases in general. My 600T SE is easily the most amazing case I've ever seen (at least within a reasonable budget). Beautiful cases that are a pleasure to work in...


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15374911*
> Yep. This case uses proprietary Corsair screws and guess what, Corsair does not ship the case with the extra required screws. Odd because they market this thing has having capability to attach extra fans, guess what unless you have our silly Corsair screws you are SoL.
> 
> Regular fan mounting screws will work but you can easily pull the screws and fan right through them. So technically I guess regular screws do work, but I wouldn't trust the regular screws in a position where gravity could take over, like the top. I have removed the front fan screws (8 total) and am using the regular screws that came with my fans temporarily and then used the Corsair screws to mount my top fans. I am still waiting on Corsair to mount my side fans though...
> 
> Here is your solution, go checkout the Corsair support forums, there are a couple of threads about this, copy the link to the thread, start an RMA and put the link in there saying you want extra screws. I have done this, they quoted me 2 weeks. First time I have ever been disappointed by a Corsair product. I guess thats what you get for being an early case adopter. Pretty sweet having to wait 3 weeks to get some stupid screws to mount the extra fans this case was advertised as supporting.
> 
> Other than that I love this case, don't let my screw gripe get you down, you will love it.


Corsair George did say they were gonna be shipping with the screws from now on, or something along those lines. I'm sure in the near future that won't be a problem anymore. You know how early models always tend to have a slight misfortune. Like the 650D fan controller.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15375911*
> Corsair George did say they were gonna be shipping with the screws from now on, or something along those lines. I'm sure in the near future that won't be a problem anymore. You know how early models always tend to have a slight misfortune. Like the 650D fan controller.


^^^^X2
Yep, pages back, CorsairGeorge did say the first ones went out without. Just send a RMA requesting them and you'll get them as soon as they can get em to ya. The next lot will have them correctly. Was a simple mistake, but is disappointing. However, they are taking care of the customers that need them. Which is a huge plus. (other than just saying, well, you can buy them later if needed.).

Rebelord


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amtbr*


Yep. This case uses proprietary Corsair screws and guess what, Corsair does not ship the case with the extra required screws. Odd because they market this thing has having capability to attach extra fans, guess what unless you have our silly Corsair screws you are SoL.

Regular fan mounting screws will work but you can easily pull the screws and fan right through them. So technically I guess regular screws do work, but I wouldn't trust the regular screws in a position where gravity could take over, like the top. I have removed the front fan screws (8 total) and am using the regular screws that came with my fans temporarily and then used the Corsair screws to mount my top fans. I am still waiting on Corsair to mount my side fans though...

Here is your solution, go checkout the Corsair support forums, there are a couple of threads about this, copy the link to the thread, start an RMA and put the link in there saying you want extra screws. I have done this, they quoted me 2 weeks. First time I have ever been disappointed by a Corsair product. I guess thats what you get for being an early case adopter. Pretty sweet having to wait 3 weeks to get some stupid screws to mount the extra fans this case was advertised as supporting.

Other than that I love this case, don't let my screw gripe get you down, you will love it.


Hey thanks for the response.

I purchased my 400r on the 11th, doubt I was lucky enough to get the new batch :-/.

Looks like ill shoot corsair an email


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just bought a white 500r. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to start building in it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Whelp, Corsair responded within 2 hours of my email asking for my address to send the screws.

First customer service experience with Corsair: Amazing.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown;15388973*
> Whelp, Corsair responded within 2 hours of my email asking for my address to send the screws.
> 
> First customer service experience with Corsair: Amazing.


and that's why I always recommend them









Edit: I found another review of the Corsair 500R

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-Carbide-Series-500R-Case-Review/1406


----------



## jizwizard

have used these on my 400r for the top two fans, two side fans and the bottom fan as corsair didnt supply enough fan screws. would recommend these alot. all you have to do it chop one end off when youve placed the fan
http://www.maplin.co.uk/anti-vibration-spacer-98863


----------



## RabidWolve

Hi all,

Just registered on the forum. Been a long time lurker reading comedy posts on the bulldozer release. Pulled the pin on a new Intel System.

Bought the White 500r a few days ago, love the look of it but need some help setting it up.

I'm having problems setting up the 2 front fans, and side left panel fans with the front fan control. No instructions came with the case, it should be simple but I must be having noob case phase.

I have the one cable from the left fan, 2 cables from the front fan, and I believe a cable for the front panel.

Im using a Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 board, can anyone help on how it should be setup? Its driving me nuts.

Much appreciated!

Cheers,


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RabidWolve;15399571*
> Hi all,
> 
> Just registered on the forum. Been a long time lurker reading comedy posts on the bulldozer release. Pulled the pin on a new Intel System.
> 
> Bought the White 500r a few days ago, love the look of it but need some help setting it up.
> 
> I'm having problems setting up the 2 front fans, and side left panel fans with the front fan control. No instructions came with the case, it should be simple but I must be having noob case phase.
> 
> I have the one cable from the left fan, 2 cables from the front fan, and I believe a cable for the front panel.
> 
> Im using a Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 board, can anyone help on how it should be setup? Its driving me nuts.
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,


Ok, you need to hook up the two front and one side fan to the controller. There are some female fan connector cords dangling with the other cords. Then there's a firewire cord and a USB cord that hook to motherboard. Finally there is a four pin molex power cord that needs to be hooked to the power supply.

understandable?

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## GR3Y5H3ART

up and running and so bright and LEDs are amazing:










more pics in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...od-deal-4.html


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Is it just me or did everyone have a taller standoff in the center of the their 500r. I screwed my mobo on with it but it made my board bend slightly which made my northbridge heatsink rise so it's doesn't contact it properly ending in 100 degrees and a power down. I removed the problem standoff and replaced it with one of the 4 included and it is working ok now. Northbridge is still quite a bit hotter than when it was in my other case due to the heatsink separating and now my board is bend every so slightly.


----------



## Puttrik

Here's some pics of my rig.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Man I'd die for a case like this







The white 500R is amazing!


----------



## Wenty

Just got mine all set up today and love it.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puttrik;15405812*
> Here's some pics of my rig.


damn.. I should have gotten white....

congrats man

nice photos!


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15417416*
> damn.. I should have gotten white....
> 
> congrats man
> 
> nice photos!


Thanks!
The black is nice too, just that the white suits better in my room.


----------



## tony1420

will a 212+ hyper fit in this case with the side panel closed


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony1420;15422271*
> will a 212+ hyper fit in this case with the side panel closed


Yes this question has already been asked in this thread, welcome to OCN. You can search threads BTW.

Nice looking builds, I love how easy it is to get everything all nicely organized inside the case.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony1420;15422271*
> will a 212+ hyper fit in this case with the side panel closed


It will fit with no problem







It's funny how many times I've answered this question lol


----------



## bigboy813

*Here it be all completed.*








*Phobya pump 600L/h*








*Ek supreme and Primoflex White LRT 3/8ID and 5/8OD*








*Prolimatech 140mm exhaust fans*


----------



## SEN_ONE

What rad are you running?


----------



## MaxFTW

:/

Now i dont know what fans to order as i want this case to be cool and quiet

Gonna have 2 AP14's on the H60 when i get it... Prolly a single fractal 140 at the top


----------



## bigboy813

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


What rad are you running?


Im running a swiftech MCR220-QP with built in res


----------



## bigboy813

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


:/

Now i dont know what fans to order as i want this case to be cool and quiet

Gonna have 2 AP14's on the H60 when i get it... Prolly a single fractal 140 at the top


You cant go wrong with the prolimatech 140mm fans from Frozen cpu they are quite and plug directly into the psu or motherboard and are high flow fans









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...?tl=g36c15s775


----------



## Cyrian Blitz

Just ordered off for my new system including a 400r that will be heavily modded into a black/white/red, RHCP theme, water cooled monster


----------



## mothman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phinos*


damn.. I should have gotten white....

congrats man

nice photos!


Hey Puttrik,
Did your power supply line up with mounting holes ? and was your top hard drive cage very difficult to remove? by that I mean the 500R I had the top cage was wedged in so tightly pulling it out scratched the hell out of it.


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothman*


Hey Puttrik,
Did your power supply line up with mounting holes ? and was your top hard drive cage very difficult to remove? by that I mean the 500R I had the top cage was wedged in so tightly pulling it out scratched the hell out of it.


They didnt line up perfectly, which annoyed me but after some forcing its secured.

Didnt have any problem with the top hard drive cage.


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


:/

Now i dont know what fans to order as i want this case to be cool and quiet

Gonna have 2 AP14's on the H60 when i get it... Prolly a single fractal 140 at the top


Don't use the fractal 140 fan horizontally, it has sleeve bearing and it will make an annoying ticking sound and the life span will decrease dramatically


----------



## mothman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puttrik*


They didnt line up perfectly, which annoyed me but after some forcing its secured.

Didnt have any problem with the top hard drive cage.


Puttrik,

If you are interested I figured out why the holes don't line up. The rubber pads that the power supply sits on are too thick raising it up about 2mm too high.
What I did was peeled off the pads and replaced them with some pads about half as thick and now the power supply lines up perfectly with the mounting holes.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puttrik*


Don't use the fractal 140 fan horizontally, it has sleeve bearing and it will make an annoying ticking sound and the life span will decrease dramatically


I know, But its the quietest one 140 i can get and there cheap anyway, It would be a placeholder till i get something else.


----------



## amtbr

This is a dumb question, but how did you guys mount your SSDs? I got mine on there, but its not quite right because the little plastic side nobs meant to reduce noise for regular HDs are pushing the SSD. Did you guys remove those? I tried to figure it out but the holders are pretty flimsy, didn't want to break it.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15441054*
> This is a dumb question, but how did you guys mount your SSDs? I got mine on there, but its not quite right because the little plastic side nobs meant to reduce noise for regular HDs are pushing the SSD. Did you guys remove those? I tried to figure it out but the holders are pretty flimsy, didn't want to break it.


Yes, you remove one of the side parts for 3.5" drives for SSD fitment.


----------



## Copyright

Any chance we will see a window option on the 500R? Or does anyone offer a custom window? Would be nice to see something like this with maybe a hole for one 120mm fan to blow over the video card.


----------



## Puttrik

George, can you check my case? "Confirmation within 48hours" and several days have passed. Need those friggin fan screws.

#2334510


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15417416*
> damn.. I should have gotten white....
> 
> congrats man
> 
> nice photos!


Very clean! White is the new black!


----------



## deadscope

Hey, I have got a 400R and a H100 cooler. I have recently got a G1.Sniper2 motherboard and have come to the sad realization that the G1.Sniper2 is too big for this case with the H100.










Once the rad is mounted at the top of the case, the included 120mm x 25mm fans cannot fit between the rad and the top heatsink(? pretty sure that's what it is) of the motherboard. Does anyone have any recommendations for some slim line 120mm fans to replace the stock corsair fans?


----------



## NickSim86

Will it fit with the H100 RAD inside the case with the two fans on top as an intake? thats how mine is set up


----------



## deadscope

I think I got the wrong case for this motherboard / heatsink







The underside sata connectors are unusable due to the lip around the connectors.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope;15451667*
> I think I got the wrong case for this motherboard / heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside sata connectors are unusable due to the lip around the connectors.


Yeah that can happen with E-ATX motherboards







These cases are only rated for ATX and mATX. E-ATX will fit but you can get that sata problem.


----------



## omegajvn1

Hey all! Just wanted to put some pics of my just finished, windowed mod 400R. What everybody think?? I have a bunch of fan cables going to a controller in the front which is why is may kinda look messy

Specs:
CPU- i7-2600k @ 4.5Ghz w/Corsair H80 push/pull 120mm fans
MOBO- ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
RAM- 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
GPU- 9800GTX w/Zalman GV1000 overclocked to 820Mhz from 675Mhz
SSD- 120GB Corsair Force 3
HDD- 2x1TB Samsung spinpoint F3, 320GB Hitachi
PSU- Corsair HX1050
AUDIO- ASUS Xonar DX

Fans- 2x 120mm front, 2x 120mm side, 2x120mm top, 2x 120mm on the inside


----------



## borden5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegajvn1;15452795*
> Hey all! Just wanted to put some pics of my just finished, windowed mod 400R. What everybody think?? I have a bunch of fan cables going to a controller in the front which is why is may kinda look messy
> 
> Specs:
> CPU- i7-2600k @ 4.5Ghz w/Corsair H80 push/pull 120mm fans
> MOBO- ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
> RAM- 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
> GPU- 9800GTX w/Zalman GV1000 overclocked to 820Mhz from 675Mhz
> SSD- 120GB Corsair Force 3
> HDD- 2x1TB Samsung spinpoint F3, 320GB Hitachi
> PSU- Corsair HX1050
> AUDIO- ASUS Xonar DX
> 
> Fans- 2x 120mm front, 2x 120mm side, 2x120mm top, 2x 120mm on the inside


+1 very clean modding, i hope corsair make a side panel just like that so we can still mounting fans + window


----------



## willistech

well its a sad day here (no not really) finally getting rid of my gigantaur 800D and ordered a White 500R. going to be taking all my AP-15s out and putting them in the 500r. i'll post pics next week when tiger drops it off


----------



## FlamingMidget

Wow that's a big change! lol What are you gonna use your 800D for now?


----------



## willistech

I'm going to store it at work and use it as a project station I think. its just too big for my tiny room it doesn't fit next to or under the desk it only sits on top and its like 2inches deeper than my desk is so its always on the edge of destruction. I really like the way the 500R looks and I've got high hopes


----------



## FlamingMidget

I hope to one day own the 500R white







.....SOMEDAY! I PROMISE! lol *end crazy*

But yeah they look awesome and aren't too expensive or even as heavy as a 800D.


----------



## willistech

the 800D is an awesome case and it suits some people just fine. its just more than I need. i think Corsairs quality is hard to beat and i have nothing bad to say about them. which is why i opted to stay with the brand


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


the 800D is an awesome case and it suits some people just fine. its just more than I need. i think Corsairs quality is hard to beat and i have nothing bad to say about them. which is why i opted to stay with the brand










Can't agree more







I've see and used enough to know but sadly don't own one ...YET! lol


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Anyone see today's anandtech review of the 500R? Says its loud and doesn't cool as well as the thor V2


----------



## antonbrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15346058*
> That one I'm not entirely sure of, I know that it will fit a Hyper 212+ and that's 159mm. So how big is the one you speak of in height?
> 
> Edit: I just looked it up and see it's 160mm so I'm sure it will fit fine.


Actually, its 170mm. If the 159mm Hyper 212+ does fit with the side door fan in place, I'm also very interested to know whether the 170mm Archon *might* just fit when the fan is removed. Anyone know for certain? I'm assuming the answer is probably "no".

http://www.thermalright.com/products/?act=data&id=172&cat_id=27


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbrk;15456637*
> Actually, its 170mm. If the 159mm Hyper 212+ does fit with the side door fan in place, I'm also very interested to know whether the 170mm Archon *might* just fit when the fan is removed. Anyone know for certain? I'm assuming the answer is probably "no".
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/products/?act=data&id=172&cat_id=27


Yeah I corrected that statement later on







lol Seeing the fan is around 20-25mm Im gonna say yes? Seeing the hyper212 is 159 + 20mm = 180mm lol


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope;15456394*
> Anyone see today's anandtech review of the 500R? Says its loud and doesn't cool as well as the thor V2


Yeah, they do sing pretty high praises for it though. I cant comment on the loudness, since I replaced all the fans, I can just hear air being moved.

Side note, another part of the case I found is messed up, the audio jack on the front is loose, requiring me to find a "sweet spot" to get my both channels of the audio to work. Aargghh....

Now this on top of the screw issue, I've been waiting for over 3 weeks to finish my build because Corsair did not ship the appropriate screws with the case.

I do love this case, but the issues are starting to mount up with it. Hopefully Corsair corrects these problems in the future, I think better quality control....because this really is a great case.


----------



## willistech

I also am replacing all of the fans. I didn't know about the screw issue but hopefully the screw kits I have from my other Corsair cases will have something appropriate. Growing pains with new products.


----------



## willistech

Anyone tried the NH-D14 in this case yet? I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


Anyone tried the NH-D14 in this case yet? I'm going to give it a shot.


I wouldn't see why not, with the side bulge and all. My Venomous X fits fine, not quite as gargantuan as your NH-D14, but it cant be that much taller.


----------



## willistech

Amazon is taking forever and a day to ship my stuff. This happens every time I use Amazon Payments balance to order things. Really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Mackem

I have some questions about the 400R if anyone can answer:

Which fans would be better, 120MM or 140MM?
How many fans should I install for decent cooling?
Can anyone recommend some nice fans for under Â£7/Â£8 each from Scan.co.uk?

Thanks.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*


Anyone see today's anandtech review of the 500R? Says its loud and doesn't cool as well as the thor V2


The 500R is by far the quietest case I've used (900 v1, Centurion 5, NZXT Vulcan) Can't really comment on CPU cooling as I'm watercooled


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mackem*


I have some questions about the 400R if anyone can answer:

Which fans would be better, 120MM or 140MM?
How many fans should I install for decent cooling?
Can anyone recommend some nice fans for under Â£7/Â£8 each from Scan.co.uk?

Thanks.


There is really too many factors to be able to answer that properly. lol What kinda of system are you running? How high do you plan to over clock? Are you gonna water cool or air cool? If you just gonna run stock the standard fans will work. If you want to upgrade for better air cooling or even better water cooling try something like the Scythe Gentle Typhoon ( Ap-15) 120mm fans. Or some of scythe's 140mm "kaze" fans.


----------



## willistech

myself i'm going with 2 140mm Yate Loons that I have and 3 120mm AP-15s. i'm going to do some testing on running different configurations of exhaust and intake.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


myself i'm going with 2 140mm Yate Loons that I have and 3 120mm AP-15s. i'm going to do some testing on running different configurations of exhaust and intake.


Yes thats right! lol forgot about those Yate Loons are good too! Why not 3 140mm and two ap-15?


----------



## willistech

because i'm using what I already have


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


because i'm using what I already have


Gotchya lol. When I do eventually get this case (IT WILL HAPPEN!) I'm gonna cut out the mesh of the 500R and place a window there, add 2 Ap-15's in the front for intake. I haven't really decided if I'm going to use 120mm or 140mm fans in the other spaces yet though







So until I do the standard fans will go on top lol. I wonder why scythe hasn't made gentle typhoons in 140mm and other sizes?


----------



## omegajvn1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borden5*


+1 very clean modding, i hope corsair make a side panel just like that so we can still mounting fans + window


Thanks! Appreciate the compliment! And yea I hope they do make a windowed version that isn't too overpriced compared to the non-windowed one. Not many people have the expertise to do that kinda thing.


----------



## FlamingMidget

guru3d.com just put out a review for the 500R! add this to the main post if you want striker.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsai...-500r-review/1


----------



## Lenster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deadscope*


Hey, I have got a 400R and a H100 cooler. I have recently got a G1.Sniper2 motherboard and have come to the sad realization that the G1.Sniper2 is too big for this case with the H100.










Once the rad is mounted at the top of the case, the included 120mm x 25mm fans cannot fit between the rad and the top heatsink(? pretty sure that's what it is) of the motherboard. Does anyone have any recommendations for some slim line 120mm fans to replace the stock corsair fans?


Yeah I have the same problem with an ASUS P5Q-E heatsink. check out this thread in the corsair forums
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=100027

Towards the bottom of the thread, I've included a pic of how I mounted the fans

Len


----------



## SEN_ONE

Checking for leaks.









I should have everything finished tonight. I love this case.


----------



## willistech

I just got tracking info for my case and NH-D14


----------



## willistech

Living only 100 miles from Tiger Direct's main distribution center rocks. Overnight shipping on every order for the lowest price lol

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 10/27/2011, By End of Day


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15467362*
> Living only 100 miles from Tiger Direct's main distribution center rocks. Overnight shipping on every order for the lowest price lol
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Thursday, 10/27/2011, By End of Day


So much win! lol I demand lots of pics of your case and setup!


----------



## willistech

The D14 is coming from a different seller on Amazon but i'll get pics of most of it in tomorrow. Going to bust my back and carry my 800D to work tomrrow ***


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15464777*
> guru3d.com just put out a review for the 500R! add this to the main post if you want striker.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-carbide-500r-review/1


Just got back from work and saw it, added to OP


----------



## Mackem

Can't wait to see what Corsair has planned in regards to a side window for the 400R/500R. I'd love a nice big window like the one on the white 600T.


----------



## willistech

they have plans for a side window?


----------



## willistech

I swear I heard what sounded like babies crying as I removed my parts from the 800D

















the aftermath


----------



## breadloaf

Anyone have recommendations to improve airflow around the GPU? I have a Gigabyte GTX 570 that blows hot air towards the rear of the side panel which doesn't seem to dissipate quickly enough. I would like to cool the card better so the GPU fans don't have to spin as fast and loud, since the sound leaks out quite a bit.


----------



## willistech

there are mounting points on the drive cages for fans if you want to install the top drive cage with a fan on it that could be an option or you can craft some brackets to mount them directly on the card. if you google air cooled 800D there is an xtremesystems link that has an example of how to mount fans on the cards using the pci slot covers that you have already in the case.

link (sorry ocn just trying to help): http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d-with-Results

*ALSO, who in here said the top fans don't have a dust filter? mine clearly has a dust filter and i'm pissed because I spent $18 on filters that I don't need to use.*


----------



## willistech

I'm going to do a full write up on installing everything I had into the case. The fan connectors for the front 2 fans if you switch them out the connector needs to be modified. More to come later tonight when I have time to put the thread together. Pics and install happening now.

build thread: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post15475620

UPDATE thread is updated and completed add me to the list!


----------



## halfline

CPU finally arrived. Here's my build.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn, epic rig halfline


----------



## FlamingMidget

The more I see these rig's the more I want to rob a bank to buy one...


----------



## Vuashke

so how do these carbide cases hold up to something like the fractal design arc midi? what do they offer me above and beyond the fractal?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


UPDATE thread is updated and completed add me to the list!


&

halfline

Added


----------



## Kuni Xela

add me to the club =)

I'm still waiting for my power supply (corsair hx650) and then i'll transfer my system into the new case ...


----------



## willistech

your img link is broke remove the // before the address


----------



## StrataWhite

My 500R (white) arrived this afternoon, what a beauty compared to my old case (don't know what brand, it's rubbish) I'll post pics when it's finished, but it's quite similar to halfline's system (same GPU, H100)

I replaced the Corsair fans with CM R4's, I like those, they move alot of air, have nice lighting and don't make alot of noise.

My H100 arrived tuesday, I hope to get the rest of my new pc tomorrow, so It's finished next week


----------



## Kuni Xela

Ty willistech for telling me what was the problem with my link =)

and now I also realize my phone takes bad picture...









oh well


----------



## wannabe_modder

first and for most, i just got my 400R! it was on sale at Canada Computers priced at $85.99!







managed to pick last one up in stock phew

heres cell phone pic straight out of the box:









also to the OP: theres a sick video review of 400R case from hardware canucks!
heres a link: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...se-review.html

  
 



  



 
 this video sold me on this case actually. was considering lancool pck-62 as well as cm 690 ii advanced but lately ive been attracted to corsair cases. they on a roll!

so if you can kindly add me to this club much appreciated!


----------



## selectstriker2

Kuni Xela
Stratawhite
wannabe_modder

all added

also Kuni Xela and Stratawhite
Welcome to OCN







go http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and add your system specs


----------



## jizwizard

ive not been added to the 400r list


----------



## willistech

everyone I work with was talking crap about my 'white case' and now everyone wants one lol. they all think it looks like a Storm Trooper from Star Wars


----------



## StrataWhite

How did you guys do your cable management? i'm looking for some pics of the right side of the case with sidepanel removed, I have installed everything exept the ram modules (out of stock).


----------



## willistech

I don't want to take the panel off again but i ran my sata and molex power connectors and stuffed them under the 2 drives in my drive cage. 24pin and 8pin for mobo are zip tied together and i put one of the sticky things to zip them too. i clipped the 1394 connection and threw it in the trash lol. the rest was run through the top hole in the 5.25" bays and then down to the bottom. 2 8pin connectors i didnt put behind the motherboard tray yet i left them out until i got my 6990


----------



## antonbrk

Judging from the photos here, the humongous CP-850, which is approx. 1.5" (38mm) taller and .8" (20mm) wider than ATX psu spec, looks like it might actually fit down there in the 500R. I'm still on the fence between this, an Arc Midi, and a 922, as a home for some cheaply acquired parts, a few of which are are on the big side (archon). If I can stuff an unused CP-850 in there, that would be good to know. MemoryExpress has the 500R on sale for $89. Sale expires Monday. Could some kind soul stick a ruler down there and check whether there is 40mm available from the top of a regular sized PSU and their motherboard, and 12-15 mm available on either side of the PSU? Much thanks, in advance. The CP-850 dimensions are L:175mm x W:170mm x H:120mm.


----------



## willistech

40mm on top no way. unless you bend the little tab they have to hold the psu down. its right against my s galaxy evo


----------



## ohioviper

Count me in I have little more cable management to do but almost finished.


----------



## rwchui

This will be my first post on this forum.

My quick and simple 500R build.

Mind the gimped GPU, had Crossfire 6950 2gb before, but sold them, because I don't have the time to game anymore, so a evga 8800gts 320mb from many years back will do the job for now.

Not that fancy.

Apologize in advance for the bad picture quality since it was taken with a 5 years old Nokia N95.

Enjoy

Before when I still had my 800D + 2x XFX 6950 2gbs (dual fans version):




After I sold my 800D + my 6950s in xfire:






Ray,


----------



## willistech

Hi Ray! I also was/am an 800D owner







welcome to the forum


----------



## willistech

My power led stopped working today lol


----------



## rwchui

Yes, I saw your 800D picture!

Power led already died?

Not a good news for all 500R owners!


----------



## rwchui

Yes, I saw your 800D picture!

Power led already died?

Not a good news for all 500R owners!


----------



## willistech

I was actually happy it burned out. Maybe its just me though lol


----------



## PureBlackFire

I will be posting my pics in a day or so.

some pics:


----------



## StrataWhite

My build is almost finished, still waiting on the memory. I think the cable management i've done is pretty good









I think I will put a window in the side panel in a few weeks because I don't really like the mesh and the 200mm fan...


----------



## selectstriker2

updated OP with
ohioviper
rwchui
jizwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire;15510675*
> I will be posting my pics in a day or so.


can't wait to see them


----------



## MaxFTW

Really want my new case, Have no idea when ill get one









M11x comes first, And if i sell my laptop in time ill buy a GTX580 most likely :3


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15493025*
> Kuni Xela
> Stratawhite
> wannabe_modder
> 
> all added
> 
> also Kuni Xela and Stratawhite
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and add your system specs


Ty for adding !!

Specs updated and I also want to say that my case came with a bunch of fan screws, so Corsair do ship the case with the special screws now (not sure if someone already posted that info.)


----------



## ohioviper

For those of you using the H100 are you doing in or out with your airflow ? I am doing out and I removed the filter from the top mesh grill and it really helped airflow.


----------



## rwchui

Reworked my build:

Added two fans on the HDD bays, attached them to the pump on the H100.
However, for some reason it made the case a little bit louder.


----------



## FlamingMidget

 That's a lot of psu for one Graphics card! lol But it looks amazing lol I like the blue contrast.


----------



## rwchui

Oh if you looked a page before in this thread, you will know why I have an AX 1200, used to own 2 6950s in crossfire but sold that with my 800D last week.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15511834*
> updated OP with
> ohioviper
> rwchui
> jizwizard


You missed me a few pages ago







Add me please.


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster;15465606*
> Yeah I have the same problem with an ASUS P5Q-E heatsink. check out this thread in the corsair forums
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=100027
> 
> Towards the bottom of the thread, I've included a pic of how I mounted the fans
> 
> Len


I'll post new pics soon, got to drill a hole for the fan wires (have them sitting on top atm) Don't have my PSU though - sent it away to corsair a tad too hastily I think.


----------



## Kuni Xela

@ Invisible: nice window mod...

Is the plexi totally flat or a little bend to fit the angle in the side panel ?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


You missed me a few pages ago







Add me please.


added


----------



## SEN_ONE

Corsair customer service is awesome! I have purchased a couple of Corsair items for the pc I built my brother earlier this year, but never had anything personally owned until I bought the 500R. This case is top notch, and they have customer service to match. I had an issue I created myself, and Corsair went beyond my expectations with their response.


----------



## willistech

NH-D14 in a 500R doesn't even come close to the window fan.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15526045*
> NH-D14 in a 500R doesn't even come close to the window fan.


Nice post! Now I don't have to answer that "is x gonna fit inside" question anymore


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuni Xela;15520357*
> @ Invisible: nice window mod...
> 
> Is the plexi totally flat or a little bend to fit the angle in the side panel ?


It's lexan and it's bent.


----------



## willistech

i removed my side fan on my 500R today and covered the entire panel in sound deadening foam. I'm running positive pressure and I feel a lot of the air instead of passing under the gpu or through the heat sink was actually being forced out around the sides of the fan. so far gpu temp has decreased by 3C average over a 12 hour period of running BOINC at 100%. i'll try to post pics and more thoughts in my build thread later. You cant tell the difference from outside the case the window/mesh just looks blacked out now.


----------



## beggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jizwizard*


just a few pics of my 400r built yesterday. will be changing some of the fans tomorrow and changing the cooler to a h100 till next month when i get my third card, new board and psu, then i will fully watercool it.
cheers chris





























What size fans do the hard drive cage support?


----------



## willistech

look like 120mm


----------



## Huster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beggin;15534993*
> What size fans do the hard drive cage support?


120mm


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15535026*
> look like 120mm


I'm 90% sure this is correct...

After all, I did order two 120mm's for the cage


----------



## beggin

Thanks!


----------



## jizwizard

you would be right. i have changed the two fans on the cage and mounted one in the bottom also running 2 on the side. running 11 120mm fans in total and its still pretty quiet. the h60 is currently being modded to run a res and possibly another rad. will post some more pics soon


----------



## wannabe_modder

wow jizwizard u say ur running 11 fans and its pretty quiet?
whats ur standard of quiet? lol

i have 4 case fans , cpu fan, psu fan and my 6970 and i consider that decently quiet until i start playing games and 6970 produces most of the noise


----------



## Invisible

Thinking about getting two fans for the top inside of my 400R. I'm pretty sure 2 120mn would be perfect for this, so what would y'all recommend? Since I'm going for a white/black only build, I'm looking for something with white LEDs in the fans.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;15538885*
> Thinking about getting two fans for the top inside of my 400R. I'm pretty sure 2 120mn would be perfect for this, so what would y'all recommend? Since I'm going for a white/black only build, I'm looking for something with white LEDs in the fans.


You may take a look at Bitfenix Spectres. I would link them but I'm on my phone atm.
I also am going for the white/black look for my 400r, I ended up getting white NZXT's.


----------



## amtbr

My 90% done build, just waiting on my screws from Corsair before I do my full cable management.

This case is a dream to work with, other than my missing screws. I "downgraded" from a monster CoolerMaster ACTS 840 full tower and don't miss it one bit. As you can see this case has plenty of room for my crossfire setup, AX 850, and tower CPU cooler.

I have included a picture of the NZXT Mesh fan controller, as you can see the mesh does not match perfectly, but from any distance other than right in front of your face it looks great. The NZXT controller does have a white LED on the right side, at first I was going to rip it out, I hate LEDs, but it matches with the *********** LED perfectly, so I left it on there.

As far as the mesh side panel fan filters go, I talked with the owner of DemiFlex about making a filter for the 500R, he is getting back to me with a price quote, I'll update you guys if I hear anything good. The Demiflex fans are high quality and magnetic.

Oh and the pictures make it look really dusty, its just an effect of the flash hitting the filters behind the mesh. My case is NOT that dusty yet.

Op. can you please ad me to the club? Thanks!


----------



## willistech

I had a demiflex filter on the top of my 800D they are awesome.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For anyone that hasn't seen it yet:
http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1158148-tiger-direct-white-corsair-500r-110-a.html

White 500r is on sale.


----------



## defektion

I recently picked up my 500R last weekend and I absolutely LOVE it and it pairs up with my Corsair H80 so nicely.

I'll have pics soon once I get my sleeved extensions and neatly tuck the wires nicely.


----------



## StrataWhite

Yea my RAM finally arrived today, installing all the drivers & stuff tomorrow, hope to have pics soon.


----------



## Kuni Xela

I'm finaly done with it ... first time I build a system so dont be to harsh on my cable management









So I removed my junk from my old Raidmax Smilodon


















after the stuff was out, it was only a matter of time to put it all back into the new case










and now it's where it belong ... under my desk


















Ok now, what I think of this case:

1- very easy to put the stuff in, lots of space to work with. Compare to my old case, it's paradise.

2- Cable management: well, my other case had no space behind for cable, neither any kind of cable management... so I'm not a good judge on this matter, but this case have good cable management in my opinion.

3- Did I say lots of space?









4- Tool less: ok, now I have a problem with that. Who can fix the thumbscrews for the graphic card for example... you can barely turn the thumbscrew because your fingers are pushing on the back of the case... I used a screwdriver. Toold less for those are like what we see in Lian-Li cases.... btw, I have no problem using a screwdriver, I just think that all this "tool less" thing from all the case company is just for show on papers... real use of it is another matter =)

5- The bottom basket for hard drive: well, if you have 90 degrees SATA connector, it's hard to fix, and you have to compress the cable tight. Maybe a bit more space would be welcome in that area.

Final words: I like the case, the sound level from all the fans is ok, my older case was making at least 30% more noise, so i'm happy.

If you consider this case, go for it, you wont regret it (if thats the kind of case that fulfill your needs)


----------



## wannabe_modder

two of my pet peeves:
the rivet under psu mounting location maligning the screw holes to the case.

the useless elongated fan mounting screws. thread is so short it can hardly tighten through the rubber grommet and without the rubber, holes are to big to screw falls right out?

cable management is superb and clean

to Kuni Xela what you mean thumb screws dont work? my hand can get in there and i have pretty big hand too.


----------



## Kuni Xela

well, I just can't screw them back in place (i'm talking about the one that will keep PCI card in place) ...

First real complain, after 10 minutes of use, I broke the front USB port trying to plug something into it, first time in my life that I break a usb port...

The front usb ports are really tight, and the little metal connectors got bended ... grrrr


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder;15549997*
> two of my pet peeves:
> the rivet under psu mounting location maligning the screw holes to the case.
> 
> the useless elongated fan mounting screws. thread is so short it can hardly tighten through the rubber grommet and without the rubber, holes are to big to screw falls right out?
> 
> cable management is superb and clean
> 
> to Kuni Xela what you mean thumb screws dont work? my hand can get in there and i have pretty big hand too.


I did a build log and posted detailed pictures of the rivets and other issues I had. CorsairGeorge took them and sent them to their quality control team. I havent heard much since them but I've already modded all the issues away so i'm not too worried. He may post in here about it though


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15552079*
> I did a build log and posted detailed pictures of the rivets and other issues I had. CorsairGeorge took them and sent them to their quality control team. I havent heard much since them but I've already modded all the issues away so i'm not too worried. He may post in here about it though


Yeah, thanks to you guys for catching that. Our QC team has that corrected now.

I love to read all these posts and see all the ways you guys are using this and your builds - after working on this case for over a year, I've gotta admit it's nice to see you guys using them. I can't wait to see what you guys are going to do with next year's stuff. Heh.


----------



## SEN_ONE

It's nice to have a rep that keeps in touch. Thanks.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15552362*
> Yeah, thanks to you guys for catching that. Our QC team has that corrected now.
> 
> I love to read all these posts and see all the ways you guys are using this and your builds - after working on this case for over a year, I've gotta admit it's nice to see you guys using them. I can't wait to see what you guys are going to do with next year's stuff. Heh.


I can't wait to see next years stuff!







Here's a suggestion, keep using 120mm fans. 200mm is just kinda meh and not as many great fans to choose from


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;15552362*
> Yeah, thanks to you guys for catching that. Our QC team has that corrected now.
> 
> I love to read all these posts and see all the ways you guys are using this and your builds - after working on this case for over a year, I've gotta admit it's nice to see you guys using them. I can't wait to see what you guys are going to do with next year's stuff. Heh.


NO MORE! Your feeding my addiction!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15552450*
> It's nice to have a rep that keeps in touch. Thanks.


Yea, CorsairGeorge for president!


----------



## n0ypi

I'm getting my corsair 500r tomorrow, any suggestions on how I should position my PSU? face up or down? thanks in advance.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi;15552930*
> I'm getting my corsair 500r tomorrow, any suggestions on how I should position my PSU? face up or down? thanks in advance.


I would recommend face down unless your add more fans to it to intake more air. Also because of the psu intake fan filter provided.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15511834*
> updated OP with
> ohioviper
> rwchui
> jizwizard
> 
> can't wait to see them


pics up.


----------



## beggin

My HD 6950 Crossfire (not OC) configuration is getting quite hot with this case. Temps are reaching 85/97 just playing MW2 in max settings :/ God knows what temps it will reach playing BF3 in max settings. (Of topic question - if my GPU is reaching 97 at 100% load, I'm assuming it won't get any hotter regardless of the game?)

I have the 500R. I'm wondering whether turning around the side panel fan will be beneficial? At the moment the side panel fans blows cool air onto the GPUs, but by turning it around I'm assuming the fan will take out some of the heat coming from the GPUs? I might be well off here, so I'm looking for some advice on what to do. I'm also planing on adding two 120mm fans to the side of the HDD case.

Cheers guys.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beggin;15558291*
> My HD 6950 Crossfire (not OC) configuration is getting quite hot with this case. Temps are reaching 85/97 just playing MW2 in max settings :/ God knows what temps it will reach playing BF3 in max settings. (Of topic question - if my GPU is reaching 97 at 100% load, I'm assuming it won't get any hotter regardless of the game?)
> 
> I have the 500R. I'm wondering whether turning around the side panel fan will be beneficial? At the moment the side panel fans blows cool air onto the GPUs, but by turning it around I'm assuming the fan will take out some of the heat coming from the GPUs? I might be well off here, so I'm looking for some advice on what to do. I'm also planing on adding two 120mm fans to the side of the HDD case.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Welcome to OCN, if you fill in your system specs that will be helpful in getting your questions answered.

I think that might be a good option, but I am looking at my 200mm fan (not using it ATM) and it looks like you might not be able to get the screws to thread if you flip the direction around, I could be wrong. You could get a 140mm fan or a couple of 120mms and mount them as exhaust on the side panel as well.

I have two 6950s in crossfire and they don't get that hot, what are your fan controls like? I have fan profiles that ramp up my cards while gaming.

Your additional HD fans will likely help as well.


----------



## willistech

I have 2 6950s unlocked to 6970 and with my config they don't get above 65C. However I am not using the stock fans and I have made extensive modification to the airflow in the case.

Couple questions:
1. are both drive cages installed?
2. is there any space between the cards? 1 slots 2 slots?
3. do you have any other pci cards installed?
4. what is the room temp?

I removed my door fan all together and that entire panel is now covered in Silverstone noise dampening foam pad. I blocked off the 5.25 bays and the bottom 120mm slot as well as the first pci slot. doing this forces more air to pass either under the cards or through the cpu heatsink.

here is before my cards were installed. same basic idea. since this was done I have removed the Corsair PCI slot covers and replaced them with Silverstone Aeroslots, and of course installed both new cards.









edit here it is currently. you can see the opening in the Aeroslots are much larger.


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15559115*
> Welcome to OCN, if you fill in your system specs that will be helpful in getting your questions answered.
> 
> I think that might be a good option, but I am looking at my 200mm fan (not using it ATM) and it looks like you might not be able to get the screws to thread if you flip the direction around, I could be wrong. You could get a 140mm fan or a couple of 120mms and mount them as exhaust on the side panel as well.
> 
> I have two 6950s in crossfire and they don't get that hot, what are your fan controls like? I have fan profiles that ramp up my cards while gaming.
> 
> Your additional HD fans will likely help as well.


Hi, thanks for your reply - I just filled out my system info. I don't have any fan profiles, I let ATI CCC control the fan speeds. At 90% GPU load, the the temps are around 85/90 and the fan spins at 45%. At 100% load, the temps are around 90/97 and the fans spin at 65%. The fan speed at 65% sounds like a jumbo jet taking off!

I'm going to try and flip the side panel fan around. I will report back my results.

May I ask what your temperatures are, and what fan speed you run at? Also, what's your case setup like? (fans etc)


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15559152*
> I have 2 6950s unlocked to 6970 and with my config they don't get above 65C. However I am not using the stock fans and I have made extensive modification to the airflow in the case.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 1. are both drive cages installed?
> 2. is there any space between the cards? 1 slots 2 slots?
> 3. do you have any other pci cards installed?
> 4. what is the room temp?
> 
> I removed my door fan all together and that entire panel is now covered in Silverstone noise dampening foam pad. I blocked off the 5.25 bays and the bottom 120mm slot as well as the first pci slot. doing this forces more air to pass either under the cards or through the cpu heatsink.
> 
> here is before my cards were installed. same basic idea. since this was done I have removed the Corsair PCI slot covers and replaced them with Silverstone Aeroslots, and of course installed both new cards.
> 
> edit here it is currently. you can see the opening in the Aeroslots are much larger.


Hi, thanks for your reply. I am using all stock fans with no additional fans. I have ordered two 120mm fans to put on the hard drive cages which should be arriving this week.

1.) Yes.
2.) The space between the cards is the same as yours. We have the same motherboard (and SSD - and case!)
3.) Nope, but I will be getting an Asus Xonar STX next month. Hopefully I can sort the cooling problems before then.
4.) Average (20-25)

Even with the stock setup and no additional fans, surely 90/97 is way too high for Crossfire? There must be something going on.

What are your fan speeds at when playing BF3 / 100% GPU load?

Picture of my graphics card:


----------



## willistech

Hmm do you have drives on the top cage? I wonder if having more direct air flow would make any difference. once you get the fans installed on the drive cages it would help a lot. I have reference cards which exhaust out the back. With that card design does it just force the air off the heat sink and into the case? my thoughts on reversing the fan in the door are that if you do that then it will create a situation where all of the air in the case will want to exhaust out the side. so any cooler air won't be passing over the motherboard and the cooler air won't be making it to cool the cpu either.

here is some good reading on how air pressure works i hope this will help some
http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa


----------



## n0ypi

quick question guys, just got my case and a h100, how do I install it with the radiator at top? the screws that came with it doesn't seem to reach the radiator when I install the fans from the inside? sorry for the newbie question first time builder =)


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15561219*
> Hmm do you have drives on the top cage? I wonder if having more direct air flow would make any difference. once you get the fans installed on the drive cages it would help a lot. I have reference cards which exhaust out the back. With that card design does it just force the air off the heat sink and into the case? my thoughts on reversing the fan in the door are that if you do that then it will create a situation where all of the air in the case will want to exhaust out the side. so any cooler air won't be passing over the motherboard and the cooler air won't be making it to cool the cpu either.
> 
> here is some good reading on how air pressure works i hope this will help some
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa


No hard drives on top, just a single SSD. I will add the two 120mm fans next to the hard drive cage. Do you think I should add another set of fans to the top, like in your setup?

Here are better pics of the card. They seem to send the hot air through the top and bottom of the card (no pci-e back exhaust)


----------



## rwchui

got my new toy (EVGA GTX 580 vanilla), got it brand new for $350CDN


----------



## willistech

doing more work on my setup too. new cards and swapped some fans around to test the AP-15 on my heat sink. (since this picture I flipped the fan the other way so the wire wasnt hanging down lol.


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui;15564384*
> got my new toy (EVGA GTX 580 vanilla), got it brand new for $350CDN


It's...it's beautiful. /sheds a tear.


----------



## tombom

Ooooooh, I can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone have a pic of the front filters ?? (drives and fans part)


----------



## ChaiBear

TTL with a video review on 500R!

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_500r_review/1

(Hopefully it's OK to post reviews here!)


----------



## willistech

TTL is my fav reviewer for sure


----------



## jprovido

i want a white carbide 500r now -.-


----------



## StrataWhite

Pics of my system coming (very) soon!


----------



## StrataWhite

YEAH!


----------



## Delphi

Add me under the 400R group!


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphi;15568659*
> Add me under the 400R group!


Done


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello, I am very interested in this mod pr 500R, but I read that it could not accommodate E-ATX, are what any of you has ever tried to put a one in because I think the case is large,

Excuse me for my English, I'm french


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15559152*
> I have 2 6950s unlocked to 6970 and with my config they don't get above 65C. However I am not using the stock fans and I have made extensive modification to the airflow in the case.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 1. are both drive cages installed?
> 2. is there any space between the cards? 1 slots 2 slots?
> 3. do you have any other pci cards installed?
> 4. what is the room temp?
> 
> I removed my door fan all together and that entire panel is now covered in Silverstone noise dampening foam pad. I blocked off the 5.25 bays and the bottom 120mm slot as well as the first pci slot. doing this forces more air to pass either under the cards or through the cpu heatsink.
> 
> here is before my cards were installed. same basic idea. since this was done I have removed the Corsair PCI slot covers and replaced them with Silverstone Aeroslots, and of course installed both new cards.
> edit here it is currently. you can see the opening in the Aeroslots are much larger.


What fans are you using in your case btw?


----------



## willistech

the 120mm fans are GT AP-15 and the 140mm are Yate Loons.


----------



## willistech

wow i'm out of it today lol double post


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15571416*
> the 120mm fans are GT AP-15 and the 140mm are Yate Loons.


Which RPM models do you have for the Yate Loons? Are they loud? Sorry, don't mean to be annoying, just thinking of purchasing them.


----------



## ChaiBear

Nice pics StrataWhite...

I especially like the top mesh picture.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beggin;15571753*
> Which RPM models do you have for the Yate Loons? Are they loud? Sorry, don't mean to be annoying, just thinking of purchasing them.


The low speed D14SL-12. I'm a noise freak so the quieter the better. I will eventually upgrade them to something a bit more, but its what I had on hand when I got the case so thats what went in.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;15570586*
> hello, I am very interested in this mod pr 500R, but I read that it could not accommodate E-ATX, are what any of you has ever tried to put a one in because I think the case is large,
> 
> Excuse me for my English, I'm french


E-Atx Motherboards will fit inside the case but they aren't recommended. You may or may not have trouble with some of your sata ports not being usable with the extended portion of a E-Atx being very close to the edges.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

thank FlamingMidget


----------



## StrataWhite

The top mesh picture is almost exactly like it is in real, but thats with daylight, when it´s dark it is much brighter., really like the case.

Few things that could have been better:
-PSU holes (bottom ones are good here, top ones are too high.)
-Activity/power led is way too bright.
-Fancontroller switch feels a bit "cheap"

Most Important:
-It is almost imposible to connect the bottom harddrive with a angled sata cable, so i had to put the top cage in to house my ssd, I would prefer to have all my drives in 1 cage, but I don't want to damage my drive or cable.

These are just small things, the rest of the case is just great!!


----------



## defektion

Just a sneak peak.


----------



## solar0987

Question will a 360 rad fit anywhere inside without extensive cutting?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;15574729*
> Question will a 360 rad fit anywhere inside without extensive cutting?


Not without modding







but I could see it being very easily done if you extend the space under the top mesh, but you may have to sacrifice a drive bay and it wouldn't be completely "inside" (this is the 500R I'm talking about) 400R not gonna happen lol


----------



## solar0987

How do you mean extend? and yes it would be the 500r


----------



## FlamingMidget

Lemme find the photo to explain









Edit: this was originally posted by select striker so it's his photo but, you can see there is 2x120mm space on top so if you wanted to cut more space out the the front (right side of top in this photo) you could easily make it 3x120mm










But again you would lose a drive bay for sure lol and unless your using a slim rad it will stick up out of the case, which IMO would look pretty cool.


----------



## willistech

You would have issues fitting a real 240 in the top let alone a 360. If I were even going to try I would put a 240 in the front.


----------



## willistech

I can try to fit my RS240 in here next week but I doubt seriously that it won't interfere with anything. You definitely are not mounting fans inside you would have to mount them on the top, but to mount the fans you would have to run the long screws through the fan and then into the rad to make it work and sandwich the top of the case in between. RS240 is around ~1.5" thick I think. Look where the I/O hole and stand offs are. If you have any heat sinks on the motherboard up there eeek.


----------



## Scorpion49

Can anyone measure the space at the top between the mesh and the case? I am very seriously tempted to get this case even though I just finished the build in my sig, and I have a feeling I can fit a rad on top with fans pushing from underneath, and the other rad attached to the inside of the HDD cages with the fans pulling through it (my rads are 28mm thick).


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15575282*
> Can anyone measure the space at the top between the mesh and the case? I am very seriously tempted to get this case even though I just finished the build in my sig, and I have a feeling I can fit a rad on top with fans pushing from underneath, and the other rad attached to the inside of the HDD cages with the fans pulling through it (my rads are 28mm thick).


It's been done earlier in this thread, I'll find that for you too XD

Edit: here you go, check out page 9 for the full set of measurements!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15575318*
> It's been done earlier in this thread, I'll find that for you too XD


I'll go back and look if its been done, I just didn't see it in the dozen or so pages I read through. My google-fu came up with 29mm which means I could squeak the rad in there with little to spare.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15575339*
> I'll go back and look if its been done, I just didn't see it in the dozen or so pages I read through.


I just edited it in


----------



## Scorpion49

Page 9, thats why, I was working back from the end haha. This case may be in my near future... oh god I have to stop building and just enjoy the rig for like 15 minutes.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hi!

Great thread! Loving all the fine builds in here









Anyway, my brother might get a 500R, but I have a few questions:

01. Are there dust filters in the front?
02. Is the side mesh panel magnetic?
03. Does the side panel come with a dust filter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15575665*
> Hi!
> 
> Great thread! Loving all the fine builds in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my brother might get a 500R, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 01. Are there dust filters in the front?
> 02. Is the side mesh panel magnetic?
> 03. Does the side panel come with a dust filter?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the thread









1. Dust filters are in the front but they are a little "interesting" to clean .
2. I'm not quit sure what you mean by this? As in magnets will stick to it? I'm uncertain of this one








3. Sadly no included side panel filter and haven't heard of any custom or soon to be released ones yet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Oh god its begun, I'm loading up my shopping carts on various sites to see if I can make this happen without costing and arm and a leg.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15575702*
> Welcome to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dust filters are in the front but they are a little "interesting" to clean .
> 2. I'm not quit sure what you mean by this? As in magnets will stick to it? I'm uncertain of this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Sadly no included side panel filter and haven't heard of any custom or soon to be released ones yet.


Well, I meant if magnets would stick to it









It's because I wanted to stick a magnetic dust filter on it


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15575900*
> Oh god its begun, I'm loading up my shopping carts on various sites to see if I can make this happen without costing and arm and a leg.


at least not a leg


----------



## defektion

Add me to the club! <3

Transferring the guts out of my Antec Sonata III


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion;15576876*
> Add me to the club! <3


added and welcome to the club


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion;15576876*
> Add me to the club! <3
> 
> Transferring the guts out of my Antec Sonata III


Hey defektion, I have the same Asus style cards as you (except mine are HD 6950 in Crossfire). I'm getting rubbish temps (90/97). What is your fan set up? Do you use the 200mm side panel fan? What temps are you getting at 100% load?


----------



## kdon

Hey you might want to try this before messing around with your airflow too much! I used to have a 560Ti with that asus cooler and it had terrible temps, and when I peeled the cooler off, there were HUGE globs of TIM on the heatpipes, and my temps shot down under load. Really a day and night difference. Just look up how to apply tim to direct touch heat pipe coolers online


----------



## defektion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beggin;15578000*
> Hey defektion, I have the same Asus style cards as you (except mine are HD 6950 in Crossfire). I'm getting rubbish temps (90/97). What is your fan set up? Do you use the 200mm side panel fan? What temps are you getting at 100% load?


Interesting... I ran FurMark for 5 mins during a burn-in test

GPU 1 reach 94C
GPU 2 hovered around 78C

To me I think 90C+ is Way to hot... I may have to look into that.

I have 2x140MM fans at the top to help exhaust heat but they don't seem like they do anything, and the 200m doesn't seem like it's pushing a lot of air.

hmmmm...

Update: I might try reapplying TIM to GPU 1 that seems WAY to hot.

Update 2: Will removing the HSF to re-apply TIM void my warranty through asus? I'd like to know before I do this, also is using Arctic Silver 5 any good as long as I don't touch the PCB with it?


----------



## Lenster

Can any or all who have a Z68 MB installed in a 400R along with a H100 who do not have an interference problem with the top MB heatssink post their MB make and model.

I am in shopping mode to replace my ASUS P5Q-E setup and do not want a repeat of the problems I have now.

Thanks

Len


----------



## ohioviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster;15579502*
> Can any or all who have a Z68 MB installed in a 400R along with a H100 who do not have an interference problem with the top MB heatssink post their MB make and model.
> 
> I am in shopping mode to replace my ASUS P5Q-E setup and do not want a repeat of the problems I have now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Len


No issues here with GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3P rev1.3 and H100 in the 500R dont know if 400R is same layout or not ?


----------



## kg4icg

Include me in the list of the owner of a Carbide 400R with a H100 mounted in the top tp keep my I7-2600k cool.


----------



## kg4icg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15580274*
> No issues here with GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3P rev1.3 and H100 in the 500R dont know if 400R is same layout or not ?


You have your mem in the wrong slots for Dual Channel support.


----------



## kg4icg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster;15579502*
> Can any or all who have a Z68 MB installed in a 400R along with a H100 who do not have an interference problem with the top MB heatssink post their MB make and model.
> 
> I am in shopping mode to replace my ASUS P5Q-E setup and do not want a repeat of the problems I have now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Len


I just did. There is plenty of clearence between the mounts and the motherboard.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kg4icg;15580374*
> Include me in the list of the owner of a Carbide 400R with a H100 mounted in the top tp keep my I7-2600k cool.


added


----------



## papalazaru

only three. usually the front two and the side fan.

Plus, it's not very effective. I'm putting my Zalman in.


----------



## Twoogle

Has anyone tried putting an rx240 in the top of the 500r? I'm thinking about doing it for my next build.


----------



## PureBlackFire

add me under 500R white.


----------



## beggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15578215*
> Hey you might want to try this before messing around with your airflow too much! I used to have a 560Ti with that asus cooler and it had terrible temps, and when I peeled the cooler off, there were HUGE globs of TIM on the heatpipes, and my temps shot down under load. Really a day and night difference. Just look up how to apply tim to direct touch heat pipe coolers online


Damn, that really sucks. We shouldn't have to mess with the thermal paste, it should just work fine out of the box







I think I might just send these cards back (I hope dabs.com will return them). What were your temps before and after btw?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle;15581603*
> Has anyone tried putting an rx240 in the top of the 500r? I'm thinking about doing it for my next build.


On top or inside? because an rx240 isn't gonna fit inside. It will fit on top exposed of course.


----------



## ohioviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kg4icg;15580400*
> You have your mem in the wrong slots for Dual Channel support.


Look closer.There are 4 sticks 2 black Gskill snipers and 2 red Gskill ripjaws.I have them set to same specs in bios and they work great.

To the ones asking about a fan filter for the 200mm side fan I have found one and will have it in a few days and will post back how it works out.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27624


----------



## kg4icg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15584819*
> Look closer.There are 4 sticks 2 black Gskill snipers and 2 red Gskill ripjaws.I have them set to same specs in bios and they work great.
> 
> To the ones asking about a fan filter for the 200mm side fan I have found one and will have it in a few days and will post back how it works out.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27624


Black on black threw me off.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle;15581603*
> Has anyone tried putting an rx240 in the top of the 500r? I'm thinking about doing it for my next build.


Here's my RS240 on the top


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster;15579502*
> Can any or all who have a Z68 MB installed in a 400R along with a H100 who do not have an interference problem with the top MB heatssink post their MB make and model.
> 
> I am in shopping mode to replace my ASUS P5Q-E setup and do not want a repeat of the problems I have now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Len


I am beginning to see the problem. Based on the three people who responded to my request (thanks folks), The newer MBs with heat sinks on the top of the board seem to have the heatsink offset from the top board edge while the P5Q-E I am having problems with has its top heatsink right at the top edge of the board. I am begining to feel better about buying a 400R and H100. At least I can go forward with a MB upgrade with a better outlook.


----------



## ohioviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster;15579502*
> Can any or all who have a Z68 MB installed in a 400R along with a H100 who do not have an interference problem with the top MB heatssink post their MB make and model.
> 
> I am in shopping mode to replace my ASUS P5Q-E setup and do not want a repeat of the problems I have now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Len


You are putting the rad in the top outside of the case and the fans on the inside right ? Looks like to me my mb would have worked even if the heatsink was on the very edge of the board.

Watch the video time 5:10 and see how he lays the rad in the top and puts the block down through the holes from the top.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ehrOYMziIY[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Twoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;15586005*
> Here's my RS240 on the top


Cheers. I think I might try to make a cover similar to the side panel designs to go over the top of the rad.


----------



## MourneBlade

just bought the white version this morning(in my country). will update pics later, sorry for the quality(crappy old cam).


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle;15581603*
> Has anyone tried putting an rx240 in the top of the 500r? I'm thinking about doing it for my next build.


I did, but not inside. I have two AP-15's inside the case pushing through the RX240. I cut out the mesh by using the stock opening as a guide. Next step is to make a radiator grill from the mesh that was removed. I'll post pictures when I do that, it will make it look complete. Good Luck.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15588885*
> I did, but not inside. I have two AP-15's inside the case pushing through the RX240. I cut out the mesh by using the stock opening as a guide. Next step is to make a radiator grill from the mesh that was removed. I'll post pictures when I do that, it will make it look complete. Good Luck.


Niiiiice that's what I wanna do when I get mine some day







Except I'm gonna build a white shroud over it to kinda look like the intake of a mucle car's hood


----------



## defektion

What are the best top exhaust fans?

Right now i'm using 140mm Thermalright X-Silent fans at the top powered by the mobo. But I feel there isn't enough air coming out?

So what would you guys recommend?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Well I'll tell you right now Ap-15 Gentle typhoons are gonna be thrown at you a lot lol I think Noctua has a good 140mm fan that would work great for that too but for a radiator I would go with the Ap-15.


----------



## defektion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15589597*
> Well I'll tell you right now Ap-15 Gentle typhoons are gonna be thrown at you a lot lol I think Noctua has a good 140mm fan that would work great for that too but for a radiator I would go with the Ap-15.


Yeah I don't have a radiator on the top I'm using an H80 so I might look into the Gentle Typhoons


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion;15590005*
> Yeah I don't have a radiator on the top I'm using an H80 so I might look into the Gentle Typhoons


I think all in all, when in doubt go for a gentle typhoon they are quiet, push lots of air, and have good static pressure. So you can't go wrong with them lol


----------



## n0ypi

add me up! Just got it on Thursday my first build.









By kickyourasss at 2011-11-06


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Would a filter like this work on the 500R:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Fans/Fan-Filters/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-200mm-black-black::17599.html


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15587591*
> You are putting the rad in the top outside of the case and the fans on the inside right ? Looks like to me my mb would have worked even if the heatsink was on the very edge of the board.
> 
> Watch the video time 5:10 and see how he lays the rad in the top and puts the block down through the holes from the top.


Thanks for that, but I have a 400R not a 500R.


----------



## iamloco724

im looking to buy the 400r and this will be my firts build so nervous already

i saw on corsair forums something about screws for fans not be included is this happening for all orders

and if i do wind up with that besides corsair where can i get these screws from or is there alternative to not waiting on them cause people seem to be stuck in limbo over there trying to get them

i would like to add one or 2 top exhaust fans to this as well

i just want to have everything ready unfortunately dont have the time to run into unnecessary problems


----------



## n0ypi

hey guys I come home and my fan lights aren't working, they are running though and the fan controller does work cause I can hear it get louder when I adjust it, but for some reason the lights just don't work, any thoughts? my corsair h100 LED controller light is on, it's just the case fans. Everything right now is stock no overclock. Help!! just got this case too, and also when I press the power it turns on for a sec then shuts off, then turns on and boots. I'm scared! ahaha what's wrong with it?


----------



## 4x4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamloco724;15595300*
> im looking to buy the 400r and this will be my firts build so nervous already
> 
> i saw on corsair forums something about screws for fans not be included is this happening for all orders
> 
> and if i do wind up with that besides corsair where can i get these screws from or is there alternative to not waiting on them cause people seem to be stuck in limbo over there trying to get them
> 
> i would like to add one or 2 top exhaust fans to this as well
> 
> i just want to have everything ready unfortunately dont have the time to run into unnecessary problems


Just picked one up and it came with all kinds of screws, plus you can pick them up at any hardware store if you needed to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi;15595566*
> hey guys I come home and my fan lights aren't working, they are running though and the fan controller does work cause I can hear it get louder when I adjust it, but for some reason the lights just don't work, any thoughts? my corsair h100 LED controller light is on, it's just the case fans. Everything right now is stock no overclock. Help!! just got this case too, and also when I press the power it turns on for a sec then shuts off, then turns on and boots. I'm scared! ahaha what's wrong with it?


Maybe the power connector for the leds came undone, and as for the power up, that is the motherboards normal start-up, nothing wrong with the case.

Couple of pic of the 400R I just got. Thinking of adding a couple white led fans in the top.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15591265*
> Would a filter like this work on the 500R:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Fans/Fan-Filters/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-200mm-black-black::17599.html


It will cover the area of the 200mm fan but it wont cover the whole mesh of the side panel, and I'm still unsure if the mesh is magnetic


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15591265*
> Would a filter like this work on the 500R:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Fans/Fan-Filters/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-200mm-black-black::17599.html


Yes it will work, the filter is magnetic. I contacted the guy that makes these filters and measured the side panel and gave him the dimensions and he can make a custom filter. Its about 20 something dollars including shipping to the US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamloco724;15595300*
> im looking to buy the 400r and this will be my firts build so nervous already
> 
> i saw on corsair forums something about screws for fans not be included is this happening for all orders
> 
> and if i do wind up with that besides corsair where can i get these screws from or is there alternative to not waiting on them cause people seem to be stuck in limbo over there trying to get them
> 
> i would like to add one or 2 top exhaust fans to this as well
> 
> i just want to have everything ready unfortunately dont have the time to run into unnecessary problems


The issue should be worked out by now, but I am STILL WAITING FOR MY DAMN SCREWS CORSAIR!!!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15575665*
> Hi!
> Great thread! Loving all the fine builds in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my brother might get a 500R, but I have a few questions:
> 01. Are there dust filters in the front?
> 02. Is the side mesh panel magnetic?
> 03. Does the side panel come with a dust filter?
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15596002*
> It will cover the area of the 200mm fan but it wont cover the whole mesh of the side panel, and I'm still unsure if the mesh is magnetic


I just confirmed it, the mesh will hold a magnet.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Edit: Double Post......


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15596659*
> Yes it will work, the filter is magnetic. I contacted the guy that makes these filters and measured the side panel and gave him the dimensions and he can make a custom filter. Its about 20 something dollars including shipping to the US.
> 
> The issue should be worked out by now, but I am STILL WAITING FOR MY DAMN SCREWS CORSAIR!!!


Email me: [email protected]

I'll make sure you get screws sent directly to you this week. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Twoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15588885*
> I did, but not inside. I have two AP-15's inside the case pushing through the RX240. I cut out the mesh by using the stock opening as a guide. Next step is to make a radiator grill from the mesh that was removed. I'll post pictures when I do that, it will make it look complete. Good Luck.


Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Punkrulz

63 pages for the ownership of this case is quite impressive.







I wasn't sure if I was going to like this case when I first purchased it... probably because of the white LED's. I really do like this case. It doesn't have a bad price and the wiring management features were nice. I did however have one problem, and I'm hoping that someone else can shed some light on this issue.

When building my PC using the Carbide 500R (black) case and a Corsair TX650 Power Supply, I had issues with the mounting of the power supply. When mounting the power supply with the fan on top configuration, the power supply screws into the case just fine.

The problem: Seems like the PSU should be installed with the fan on the bottom, bringing in cooler outside air to cool the PSU as opposed to bringing in warmer case air for that feature. The problem is that when I attempt to install the PSU w/ fan down, I am only able to screw in the two screws closest to the motherboard. I can barely see the bottom right screw hole at all (no way to position it so I can) and I can't see the top right screw hole.

Has anyone else had this issue? I thought about removing the pads on the bottom of the case that support the PSU, however that wouldn't make sense since the two left side screws fit perfectly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vodkacooling

Does anyone have 2 240 radiators mounted in this case? Or a 240 somehow mounted in the front?


----------



## mothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punkrulz;15599630*
> 63 pages for the ownership of this case is quite impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to like this case when I first purchased it... probably because of the white LED's. I really do like this case. It doesn't have a bad price and the wiring management features were nice. I did however have one problem, and I'm hoping that someone else can shed some light on this issue.
> 
> When building my PC using the Carbide 500R (black) case and a Corsair TX650 Power Supply, I had issues with the mounting of the power supply. When mounting the power supply with the fan on top configuration, the power supply screws into the case just fine.
> 
> The problem: Seems like the PSU should be installed with the fan on the bottom, bringing in cooler outside air to cool the PSU as opposed to bringing in warmer case air for that feature. The problem is that when I attempt to install the PSU w/ fan down, I am only able to screw in the two screws closest to the motherboard. I can barely see the bottom right screw hole at all (no way to position it so I can) and I can't see the top right screw hole.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? I thought about removing the pads on the bottom of the case that support the PSU, however that wouldn't make sense since the two left side screws fit perfectly.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes check my 'Corsair 500 a Few Problems' thread. I discovered this problem and describe a fix for it. I know others are probably just mashing down on the power supply and stabbing the screws in which is completely unacceptable IMHO. This case has other chronic problems also.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15596659*
> Yes it will work, the filter is magnetic. I contacted the guy that makes these filters and measured the side panel and gave him the dimensions and he can make a custom filter. Its about 20 something dollars including shipping to the US.
> 
> The issue should be worked out by now, but I am STILL WAITING FOR MY DAMN SCREWS CORSAIR!!!


That's good to know!







And sorry to hear about your waiting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15596665*
> I just confirmed it, the mesh will hold a magnet.


Nice! This is really great! Thanks alot! I can pass this information on to my brother then


----------



## selectstriker2

Added 4x4n, n0ypi, MourneBlade and Punkrulz


----------



## jizwizard

still messing about with my modded h60 in mine before i go full watercooling and tidy it up a bit


----------



## TehStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jizwizard;15605700*
> still messing about with my modded h60 in mine before i go full watercooling and tidy it up a bit


1) In your old cooling setup pictured below, did you have the two 120mm fans inside the case PLUS two fans in the stock location on the front? -or- did you just change the location of the two front mount stock fans?

2) Did you switch to watercooling because the case & fans were having trouble cooling your sli rig or did you just want to up the intensity of the build/overclock?


----------



## gotskil

Any chance Corsair will start selling the see through side panels for the 400r like the obsidian series? That would be cool.

What are you guys buying as a filter for the areas there isn't one on the 400r?


----------



## jizwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStone;15609481*
> 1) In your old cooling setup pictured below, did you have the two 120mm fans inside the case PLUS two fans in the stock location on the front? -or- did you just change the location of the two front mount stock fans?
> 
> 2) Did you switch to watercooling because the case & fans were having trouble cooling your sli rig or did you just want to up the intensity of the build/overclock?


the stock inlet fans are still in place with two extra on the drive bays. these are corsair units now. had the h60 for a while but as i am going to watercool everything i though why not chop the h60 up first for a laugh. i do alot of benching with this setup so cooling is paramount where as noise isnt.


----------



## zorphon

Hey guys just ordered a 500R (Arctic White) so I'll be in the club shortly.

One thing though, I ordered an extra 2 120mm fans that I was going to put in the top, would you suggest getting another 2 120mm's for the HDD cages? Where all can you install fans? I plan on using a CPU cooler though, so I can't put a fan there.

tl;dr: Got 2 fans for top, should I get even more additional fans?


----------



## iamloco724

cany one with a 400r give me measurments i want to get 2 of these filters http://www.demcifilter.com/ one that covers the whole side grill and one that covers the top

and i want to have these filters before i get my case in so can someone measure for me those 2 spots so i can give them to the site

greatly appreciated


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon;15619879*
> Hey guys just ordered a 500R (Arctic White) so I'll be in the club shortly.
> 
> One thing though, I ordered an extra 2 120mm fans that I was going to put in the top, would you suggest getting another 2 120mm's for the HDD cages? Where all can you install fans? I plan on using a CPU cooler though, so I can't put a fan there.
> 
> tl;dr: Got 2 fans for top, should I get even more additional fans?


Well, I use my 500r with stock fans only but I'm not hardcore overclocked. Temp is in the normal range at low speed.

HDD cages fans are going to help mostly for your graphic card (cards ? SLI or Xfire ?)

For a normal build with minimal OC, stock fans are acceptable


----------



## ohioviper

Update.
To the ones asking about a fan filter for the 200mm side fan I have found one that will work.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27624

It isn't a perfect fit but it works.


----------



## defektion

Corsair acknowledged my support request!!! Although I am still unsure what they are sending me for a replacement part. I hope I was clear in the email!


----------



## iamloco724

can someone with a 400r give me measurements i want to get 2 of these filters http://www.demcifilter.com/ one that covers the whole side grill and one that covers the top

and i want to have these filters before i get my case in so can someone measure for me those 2 spots so i can give them to the site

there being a little picky with the measurements if you can help me out that would be great this what they replied to me from the images i sent them

"Please have a look at the attachment and send me the exact measurements 1-4 as indicated on the attachment. If you can do it in mm it will be great.(more accurate). We want the filters to fit exactly right.

We will make the filters to your precise measurements."

greatly appreciated


----------



## JCG

Got the white 500R a couple of days ago. Very impressed with it, except for a few things:


Side panel, usually configured as intake has no filter, whereas the top 240mm usually configured as exhaust does. Kinda pointless. The top filter+grill is *very* restrictive too.
I wanted to take out the top HDD cage and use only the bottom one so that the top front 120mm fan is at full blast towards both the GPUs. But its impossible to use the last slot in the bottom cage (I've got 3 drives). If I use a straight SATA connector, the side panel won't shut and if I use a right angled connector, it won't fit because the slot is too close to the floor. Hence I've had to leave the top cage and remove the bottom one.
The reset switch and the LED on/off switch should've been swapped - its very easy to hit reset by accident and quite difficult to toggle the LEDs.
The LEDs on the 200mm fan have a blue tint to it but the 2 120mm fans have pure white LEDs.

Still, I'm impressed. A worthy downgrade from the almighty 800D.


----------



## THEStorm

Hey I have the 500r and a TX650M and I had no problems mounting mine, although it doesn't use a couple holes but there is corners/ slots the screws sit firmly into. I haven't experienced any problems with it.

Overall I must say I am very happy with my 500r! I just wish it was slightly wider so there was a bit more clearance in the back of the case for cable management but I guess i just need to go through and re-wire it until I am happy! The case works great with the H100!


----------



## jprovido

gimme a couple of weeks guys. im gonna get a carbidr 500r (the white one) and hopefully a h100 as well. can't wait!


----------



## Adam2190

I was going to upload some pictures of my white 500R but my camera died on me last night...


----------



## amtbr

Got my screws today, woo hoo! Time to finally finish my build.

Side note, has anyone else noticed what a dust magnet this case seems to be? I have mine lifted off the floor a few inches, but I have to clean the two intake ports a couple times each week because so much dust accumulates on the front grill. Hopefully this is keeping the dust out of my case though.


----------



## johnnyw

Count me in. I will add better quality pics after i got new fans installed to H100 and got better cam back from friend.


----------



## Shodhanth

A friend of mine got this case at a discount and found the paint finish to be horrible.
If any one of you fine people could let me know how the paint finish is I would sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> A friend of mine got this case at a discount and found the paint finish to be horrible.
> If any one of you fine people could let me know how the paint finish is I would sincerely appreciate it.


Paint is far from perfect in mine too. There is some small dots ( like rockhits in car bonnet ) where paint is missing completely and also overall paintjob seems to be bit uneven, on some spots at edges could almost say paint is bit transparent.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> A friend of mine got this case at a discount and found the paint finish to be horrible.
> If any one of you fine people could let me know how the paint finish is I would sincerely appreciate it.


Mine's brilliant, love it! Its not matte, obviously, but its not overly glossy either, which is what I prefer.

_Galaxy SII, powered by Cyanogen 7.1_


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Count me in. I will add better quality pics after i got new fans installed to H100 and got better cam back from friend.


nice clean build

is your h100 set as exhaust or intake ?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuni Xela*
> 
> nice clean build
> 
> is your h100 set as exhaust or intake ?


Looks like exhaust. I've set mine as exhaust too for the best airflow pattern. 2 120mm at front, 1 120mm at the bottom and the 200mm at side intaking air, and 240mm at top, 140mm at rear and 2 GPUs exhausting.


----------



## johnnyw

Yup fans are exhaust. Only complaint really i could think atm at case desing is that it should be tiny bit wider that could mount radiator inside the case and fans as push & pull. That still might work with some mobos where the 8pin connection is bit lower in layout but with this asus that dont work.


----------



## AaronGR

I had a question I am about ready to push the buy button on a 500r and I need t know if it will fit a Corsair HX1000w PSU, does any one use or know if it will fit?







Excited about this case!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> I had a question I am about ready to push the buy button on a 500r and I need t know if it will fit a Corsair HX1000w PSU, does any one use or know if it will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited about this case!


Hello again! lol And yes it will, Corsair made sure just about any Psu will fit (especially theirs) Tho they have been having some reports of misaligned screw holes lately. Which I'm sure on more recent models is probably fixed by now.

There is a photo of it with Corsair's 1200w Psu.











Edit: Note that with a 1200w and maybe even the one your asking about a 140mm fan won't fit on the bottom (you MIGHT be able to squeeze in a 120mm)


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> ]
> Edit: Note that with a 1200w and maybe even the one your asking about a 140mm fan won't fit on the bottom (you MIGHT be able to squeeze in a 120mm)


Thanks alot FM you have been very helpful today lol







I should just start sending my questions to your inbox haha! I think the Gene-Z in this case will look very beautiful indeed and I was just going to ask if the bottom fan would be able to work with the HX1000 but you already answered thats question thanks again.

PS: are you really using a Dell Inspiron 530 as a case?


----------



## Scorpion49

If any of you that own this case have time, could you do me a huge favor and measure here? It looks like it can mount some 120mm fans on the side of the cage from the pictures, is that the case? It looks like just over 240mm obviously from the front fans but I can't tell for sure. I'm looking from the very bottom of the case to that little flap on the bottom of the 5.25 bays.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> Thanks alot FM you have been very helpful today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should just start sending my questions to your inbox haha! I think the Gene-Z in this case will look very beautiful indeed and I was just going to ask if the bottom fan would be able to work with the HX1000 but you already answered thats question thanks again.
> PS: are you really using a Dell Inspiron 530 as a case?


Lol I'm just on a roll today







And sadly yes I am using everything in my sig rig







I may have researched the crap outta what makes a good pc but I sure can't afford a good one XD)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If any of you that own this case have time, could you do me a huge favor and measure here? It looks like it can mount some 120mm fans on the side of the cage from the pictures, is that the case? It looks like just over 240mm obviously from the front fans but I can't tell for sure. I'm looking from the very bottom of the case to that little flap on the bottom of the 5.25 bays.


Yes that is actually how corsair has designed the case







Two 120mm fans can mount there


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Yes that is actually how corsair has designed the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 120mm fans can mount there


Yeah but I "might" want to put a 240mm rad there... so I need to know how big the actual space is and if I can use the fan mount points. If they're flush with the bottom of the case then I would have to modify it some.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah but I "might" want to put a 240mm rad there... so I need to know how big the actual space is and if I can use the fan mount points. If they're flush with the bottom of the case then I would have to modify it some.


Judging from this photo, your gonna have to do some modding, it looks pretty flush but until someone gets you measurements I honestly don't know


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Judging from this photo, your gonna have to do some modding, it looks pretty flush but until someone gets you measurements I honestly don't know


Yeah I think so as well. I can figure something out though. BTW, I greatly enjoy your Taokaka avatar


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah I think so as well. I can figure something out though. BTW, I greatly enjoy your Taokaka avatar


Someone who understands me! lol Taokaka rules


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If any of you that own this case have time, could you do me a huge favor and measure here? It looks like it can mount some 120mm fans on the side of the cage from the pictures, is that the case? It looks like just over 240mm obviously from the front fans but I can't tell for sure. I'm looking from the very bottom of the case to that little flap on the bottom of the 5.25 bays.


its a bit less than 240mm (236mm- 237mm) under the 5.25" cage .... but since the rad would go on the left side of the hd cages, like the fans in the image Flaming Midget posted, it will probably fit if you are not using the bottom 5.25" ... maybe some modding will be needed to fix the rad tho, not sure you will be able to use the one pre-drilled for the 120mm fans

those HD cages are made to receive 2x 120mm fans, but a rad is bigger than 2x 120mm fans (h100 for example is 275mm)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuni Xela*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If any of you that own this case have time, could you do me a huge favor and measure here? It looks like it can mount some 120mm fans on the side of the cage from the pictures, is that the case? It looks like just over 240mm obviously from the front fans but I can't tell for sure. I'm looking from the very bottom of the case to that little flap on the bottom of the 5.25 bays.
> 
> 
> 
> its a bit less than 240mm (236mm- 237mm) under the 5.25" cage .... but since the rad would go on the left side of the hd cages, like the fans in the image Flaming Midget posted, it will probably fit if you are not using the bottom 5.25" ... maybe some modding will be needed to fix the rad tho, not sure you will be able to use the one pre-drilled for the 120mm fans
> 
> those HD cages are made to receive 2x 120mm fans, but a rad is bigger than 2x 120mm fans (h100 for example is 275mm)
Click to expand...

Thanks. So like I thought there is no extra room towards the bottom of the case. Oh well, I could always fab something up.


----------



## tombom

Damn, that's a shame. I have a question though, how easy would it be to put a 360mm at the top with the back 1/3 hanging off the end of the top?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Damn, that's a shame. I have a question though, how easy would it be to put a 360mm at the top with the back 1/3 hanging off the end of the top?


It could be done but would require some modding (if you mean the 500R) but with the 400R you could mount it up top and have the extra hang off easily but I don't think you could fit a fan on the bottom half of the hanging edge.


----------



## bleizer

I have ask.
How long max is can possible mount in this case cpu cooler ?
i need cm resoults.
thans for that.


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleizer*
> 
> I have ask.
> How long max is can possible mount in this case cpu cooler ?
> i need cm resoults.
> thans for that.


I hope this will help you to figure things out


----------



## XeoNoX

Does the 400R fit a Megahalems cooler with PUSH PULL fans??


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> Does the 400R fit a Megahalems cooler with PUSH PULL fans??


that cpu cooler in less than 160mm height, so yes for the height .... push / pull yes for the space, but you have to see if it wont conflict with some part of your mobo... for example, I can't do it with my mobo because the "pull" fan would conflict with the 8 pin connector (that is if I want the cooler to send air in the back of the case, maybe I can turn it 90 degrees so it send the air toward the top of the case ...)


----------



## bleizer

damn







i
i mean about hight cpu cooler.
TR Archon has around 17 cm.
How hight cpu cooler can mount in this case








Sorry for my bad language..


----------



## XeoNoX

thanks Kuni Xela for the reply that was my main concern


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleizer*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> i mean about hight cpu cooler.
> TR Archon has around 17 cm.
> How hight cpu cooler can mount in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad language..


No problems,

There is 18.4 cm from the top of my motherboard to the side of the panel

EDIT: Here is a picture to make sure we talk about the same thing


----------



## aflictzora

thats a noctua nh-d14 right?

im thinking of buying this case with that cooler


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aflictzora*
> 
> thats a noctua nh-d14 right?
> im thinking of buying this case with that cooler


No it's not, it's a Zalman CNPS10X Performa cooler, but I put a noctua fan on it, because that fan is soooo quiet vs the zalman fan... and it cool my CPU the same so, same results, less noise = win









Edit: I paid the zalman cooler 37$ and I salvaged the fan from my old case when I bought the 500r, so it's a cheap way to cool my cpu


----------



## aflictzora

oh lol, but its same hight right, nh-d14 should fit i guess


----------



## rwchui

Rig Update:

Sold my previous EVGA GTX 580 Vanilla because 1.5gb vram simply wasn't cutting it.

So I sold it and made a profit and purchased a

MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition 832MHZ 3GB

Battlefield vram usage averages at 1.5gb and peaks at 1.8gb.

Pictures below, enjoy















I apologize in advance for the poor picture quality.


----------



## TheOddOne

My roommate just got a 500R white version for $100 on ncix lol


----------



## erocker

I got my 500R all put together. I fit a radiator in the top bay that actually fits. I did cut the middle plastic brace on the mesh top panel so it would fit just a little bit better.


----------



## Kuni Xela

nice case =)


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Rig Update:
> Sold my previous EVGA GTX 580 Vanilla because 1.5gb vram simply wasn't cutting it.
> So I sold it and made a profit and purchased a
> MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition 832MHZ 3GB
> Battlefield vram usage averages at 1.5gb and peaks at 1.8gb.
> Pictures below, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for the poor picture quality.


Whats your solutions for the side panel that is not dust filtered?


----------



## rwchui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Whats your solutions for the side panel that is not dust filtered?


Frequent Compressed Gas Duster


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Frequent Compressed Gas Duster


I removed all the dust filters from my 500R. I don't need things restricting airflow. I use compressed air about once a month. A nice air cleaner in your room helps a lot as well.


----------



## hstanford1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> I got my 500R all put together. I fit a radiator in the top bay that actually fits. I did cut the middle plastic brace on the mesh top panel so it would fit just a little bit better.
> *snip*


How do you like those Xigmateks? They look really nice when lit up but do the perform well on a rad?


----------



## snowrs

Cooling question, I bought a 500R and will be putting my H100 exhausting out the top, rear fan exhaust, PSU exhaust. So front 2 fans will be intakes as well as the side fan. They will all be stock fans, should I put in 1 more intake in the bottom of the case or leave it empty.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> I got my 500R all put together. I fit a radiator in the top bay that actually fits. I did cut the middle plastic brace on the mesh top panel so it would fit just a little bit better.


Nice looking rig my friend. Love seeing that NZXT 1000 powerhouse in your rig. I have the 850W in my rig. NZXT PSUs are powerful, stable with clean power.


----------



## Mysticode

Has anyone actually done an airflow test with these modern dust filtered cases to see if the incoming airflow is actually THAT different with a dust filter on or off?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrs*
> 
> Cooling question, I bought a 500R and will be putting my H100 exhausting out the top, rear fan exhaust, PSU exhaust. So front 2 fans will be intakes as well as the side fan. They will all be stock fans, should I put in 1 more intake in the bottom of the case or leave it empty.


If you have a fan laying around plop it in. I have two GPUs and I don't use it and my temps are fine.

You might also want to look into running the H100 on top as intake and then doing the rear fan as exhaust. Someone in this thread somewhere suggested that provides cooler temps. In that case maybe a fan on the bottom exhausting would help...


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrs*
> 
> Cooling question, I bought a 500R and will be putting my H100 exhausting out the top, rear fan exhaust, PSU exhaust. So front 2 fans will be intakes as well as the side fan. They will all be stock fans, should I put in 1 more intake in the bottom of the case or leave it empty.


If you install the PSU to intake fresh air, it doesn't count in your intake/exhaust calculation...

You can add a 120mm on bottom as intake to make sure you run a positive case, if that's you want....

Personally, I didn't add anymore fans and my temps are ok (moderate OC on cpu, stock GPU)


----------



## noobee

I have a question about the 500R. Take a look at this picture (in this thread):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1142744/cm-690-ii-advanced-nvidia-vs-carbide-500r

I was wondering how one got the two extra fans at the front. They're on the left of the drive cage, right????

I like the look of that and was wondering if that's a mod or whether there is a port/bracket for adding fans.

I'm looking for a case around $100, give or take, that I can install a Corsair H80 cooler to. I also need a mobo tray hole at the top of the case/tray since most 8pin ATX power cables need to go in that area. The 1155 motherboards usually have the 8 or 4 pin connector in the top left of the mobo and with cable management I will want the cable connector (8 pin) going through a hole there so it doesn't have to cross the mobo.

I think there won't be any cables crossing the mobo except for the H80 tubing.









I currently have an Antec 300 case and it's too crowded and what makes it worse is a tower air cooler! Ugh!

Is there setup pictures in this thread or other threads? I was wondering what options/alternatives I have w/o modding.

Thanks for any advice/info.


----------



## Mysticode

There are screw holes on both HDD trays for 120mm fan installs.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I have a question about the 500R. Take a look at this picture (in this thread):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1142744/cm-690-ii-advanced-nvidia-vs-carbide-500r
> I was wondering how one got the two extra fans at the front. They're on the left of the drive cage, right????
> I like the look of that and was wondering if that's a mod or whether there is a port/bracket for adding fans.
> I'm looking for a case around $100, give or take, that I can install a Corsair H80 cooler to. I also need a mobo tray hole at the top of the case/tray since most 8pin ATX power cables need to go in that area. The 1155 motherboards usually have the 8 or 4 pin connector in the top left of the mobo and with cable management I will want the cable connector (8 pin) going through a hole there so it doesn't have to cross the mobo.
> I think there won't be any cables crossing the mobo except for the H80 tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have an Antec 300 case and it's too crowded and what makes it worse is a tower air cooler! Ugh!
> Is there setup pictures in this thread or other threads? I was wondering what options/alternatives I have w/o modding.
> Thanks for any advice/info.


Like Mysticode said, the front hard drive cages have screw holes on the back so you can do push-pull on the cages.
Also, all the other things you're asking for are included in the 500R AND the 400R.


----------



## wannabe_modder

finally sharing my 400R case








airflow is pretty amazing i have to say. 2 intake 2 exhaust my ref 6970 stays mid to high 70C at stock clock playing demanding games


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Sorry guys, but its time to say goodbye. I really hate OCN's new layout and changes all around to the point were I simply don't wanna spend my time here anymore. Wish you all the best. Please remove me from the club listing.


----------



## FlamingMidget

no tron why? no don't gooooo


----------



## Greifi

hi! this is my new pc with carbide 500r case


----------



## JCG

Greifi, could you also post a picture of the back of your HDD cage, please? Just wondering how you've got everything arranged there ..


----------



## Kuni Xela

Nice side panel mod... it looks very clean !!!


----------



## FDNY911

Looks awesome! Looks like a replacement straight from Corsair!


----------



## rwchui

Rig Update:


----------



## amtbr

Just FYI, newegg has it right now for $90 after coupon code and $30 MIR + free shipping

Use Code: EMCJJHJ23

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139009


----------



## defektion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Rig Update:


What fans are those? how quiet are they?


----------



## XeoNoX

New egg is gunna have the 500R for $89 after mail in rebate!!

http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/nov-0-2011/pre-blackfriday21/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL112111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112111-_-EMC-112111-Index-_-E0-_-EnterTheSale


----------



## snowrs

I am really dissatisfied with Corsair right now, My case PSU holes were a bit off. Once the machine was fully assembled it does not sit flat, the back right sits higher causing the tower to be wobbly, along with my X bracket missing out of my H100 I am very unhappy with Corsair quality right now. Quality control needs to step up on these newer products or a company with a previous great name is going to start taking lumps.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrs*
> 
> I am really dissatisfied with Corsair right now, My case PSU holes were a bit off. Once the machine was fully assembled it does not sit flat, the back right sits higher causing the tower to be wobbly, along with my X bracket missing out of my H100 I am very unhappy with Corsair quality right now. Quality control needs to step up on these newer products or a company with a previous great name is going to start taking lumps.


I'm sorry you're going through this too, you're not the only one who has experienced this - just read this thread and some other isolated ones about this and other issues.

I am saddened too about these issues as my brother wanted this case for the build I'm going to do for him but have discouraged him from getting any of the 400r/500r cases because of the issues experienced by some so far. Because I'd have to deal with shipping out UPS if I have to send it back and I don't have a car these days otherwise it would be different.

CorsairGeorge (a great person) and a Corsair product manager reads and posts here, maybe you can try to reach him through his email address listed somewhere in this thread or he'll read this and try to help. Corsair IS a GREAT company and just some of these cases in this model line have bad circumstances.

EDIT: If you'd like to contact CorsairGeorge here is his EMail address: [email protected]


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1*
> 
> How do you like those Xigmateks? They look really nice when lit up but do the perform well on a rad?


They work allright. They seem to have enough static pressure to get through the radiator nicely but they do get a little noisy when butted up against a radiator.. Honestly though, you can get away with using something like an H60 on a 2500K, they just don't get very hot. I would like to go with some new fans, something with white LED's that are good performers.. just haven't found them yet.


----------



## KillerPM

Add me to the owners list (fist time poster).

This is a really great case.

One question for the group, I have a 3.5" card reader from my old rig. Has anyone found a nice 3.5" to 5.25" adapter for a card reader (or *cough* floppy drive).

I will post a pic of my setup later (once I figure out how to mount my card reader LOL).


----------



## KillerPM

I will also add that a H80 cooler will not mount up top (400R) with a Asus M4A89GTD mobo. It wont clear one of the heatsyncs beside the processor. Mounts on the back just fine though.


----------



## Psywolf

Hey can someone tell me if the 500R needs specials screws or mounts to put on a fan? I was just reading a review on newegg that said he couldn't put a fan on because he needed something like that and I wanted to know if thats true or not. Would look through this thread but I'm busy atm.


----------



## rwchui

Corsair 500R is a great case!


----------



## rwchui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion*
> 
> What fans are those? how quiet are they?


They are these fans:

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=35791&vpn=FN-FW12-15-B&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd%2E

Fairly quiet.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psywolf*
> 
> Hey can someone tell me if the 500R needs specials screws or mounts to put on a fan? I was just reading a review on newegg that said he couldn't put a fan on because he needed something like that and I wanted to know if thats true or not. Would look through this thread but I'm busy atm.


To mount fans with the 400/500R you need special proprietary Corsair screws. Regular screws will work but they can be pulled through, not very safe if you ask me. Corsair did not intially ship the case with the screws, they made it right and sent me a batch (free of course). My guess is any case that ships now will have the screws, so I wouldn't worry about it. Worst case scenario is that you email their tech support and they send you a bag in a couple days free of charge.


----------



## Psywolf

^^Thanks for clearing that up. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go buy a case now







.


----------



## KillerPM

Here are some pics of my setup:







I really like this case. It replaced my old Antec Sonata 1


----------



## FDNY911

Sign me up!










I just got mine last week and awaiting my parts.

Question, I have a ASUS P8Z68-V Gen 3 Mobo, The 500R has a cable that says HDAUDIO, where does that go? I am new at this. Is that for a separate sound card?


----------



## KillerPM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDNY911*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine last week and awaiting my parts.
> Question, I have a ASUS P8Z68-V Gen 3 Mobo, The 500R has a cable that says HDAUDIO, where does that go? I am new at this. Is that for a separate sound card?


It would attach to the HD audio header on the motherboard. Gives sound to the audio ports on the front of the case. Your motherboard will have instructions on where this should go.


----------



## amtbr

Buy a separate sound card if you like music and or play games. On board audio is CRAP


----------



## rwchui




----------



## SEN_ONE

Looks good. I see a desk purchase in the near future. Are you going to leave the top without the mesh panel?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Awesome guys! Just got the black version of the 500R a few days ago and building my system... Oh for those who are interested, you remove the front panel in it's entirity by simply pulling with that indent handle at the bottom. If you're trying to access / remove the front fans, just give the front a tug and it pops off







.

Oh and if you do swap the fans, Corsair does use a proprietary little 3-pin connector shield thingy. Regular 3-pin fan connector won't fit. Can't detatch the fan either as it's wired into one giant 24-pin-like controller at the top of the IO panel.


----------



## bleizer

Add me










I have problem with Led on/off
My Mobo is ga-p31-s3g , i connect MSG+ and MSG- correct but Led still shiining.
Somones can help me?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Are the fans plugged into the included fan controller?


----------



## bleizer

i think.. 1 empty 3pin slot connect too side fan 200mm
and in too molex connect with molex.
But i still cant shout down light..:[


----------



## shineon2011

Is there a window option for the 500R?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011*
> 
> Is there a window option for the 500R?


No. It would'be been pretty cool if it had a swappable panel though, like the 600T. But then the 600T is mid-range while the Carbide is more of a value/entry level case.


----------



## FDNY911

Pretty nice case for an entry level.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Err, last two comment calling the 500r an entry level case? What a huge difference in opinion. I think the Antec 300 is a value/entry level case.This is far better in quality and features than any case in that class.


----------



## JCG

I meant in relation to Corsair's product line, not in general. They've only got 3 - Carbide is their entry level, Graphite mid range, and Obsidian high end.


----------



## bleizer

I have problem with Led on/off
My Mobo is ga-p31-s3g , i connect MSG+ and MSG- correct but Led still shiining.?
anyone can help me?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleizer*
> 
> I have problem with Led on/off
> My Mobo is ga-p31-s3g , i connect MSG+ and MSG- correct but Led still shiining.?
> anyone can help me?


I've got to ask, you did set the switch on the front of the case for LED Off right?


----------



## Kurv

I ordered the black 500R last night. Can't wait until my new PC is built.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Just a heads up on my end. For anyone who happens to own a Gigabyte 990AFX UD7 AM3 board, the board fits like a glove and is great. The downside though is that if you do need to connect that right-angled SATA cable, the little slant from the board tray to the rest of the case pretty much blocks that connection. The bottommost (PCB laying horizontally mind you), SATA points might also be a very tight connection.

Looks like I'm going to have to drill a little bit for that cable. Wish me luck


----------



## bleizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I've got to ask, you did set the switch on the front of the case for LED Off right?


right.. i cant turn off led
what i do wrong ?


----------



## Mackem

Guys, any ideas where abouts in the UK I could get dust filters for the top mesh and side panel of my 400R?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Guys, any ideas where abouts in the UK I could get dust filters for the top mesh and side panel of my 400R?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=dust+filter+sheet&_frs=1&_sop=15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359

You'll have to ghetto fit them though.







If the sizes are too small, send them a message asking if they do custom sizes.


----------



## zorphon

I'd like to be added to the club.

500R White - Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1161973/build-log-november-2011-white-tower-of-power-first-build-i5-2500k-gtx570


----------



## Overclockname

Hi all,

Building my own computer for the first time. Came accross this site in my search for parts and reviews. Been reading some of this 400/500r forum as this was one of my top cases being considered.

Finally ordered and received my graphite 500R. A few issues/questions:

The case seems to have a slight "tweak" to it. It won't sit entirely level on a flat surface (have tried a few). It has a very _slight_ wobble, like a table with a bad leg. Should I be concerned about this? I would hate to crack a motherboard trying to mount it to an un-even/tweaked case. Any screws one could loosen and re-tighten to help this problem out?

I placed my power supply in the case to see how it fit. One of the screw holes doesn't line up, and it is even a Corsair PSU (HX850). I also found that one of the two rivets that pops up near the back, next to the rubber PSU mounts was higher than the rubber mount and it gouged a spot of paint off my new PSU..... grrrrr Any body else come accross this and any remedy? I don't want to shave too much off and have the rivet come out.

At least it came with the often-missing fan screws......I think.

FYI: Newegg has the White 500R for $80 ($90?) after rebates during their black Friday sale.


----------



## FDNY911

I saw that sale too. Good deal. Only two of the screw holes lined up with my Seasonic 650X, unfortunately both are on the same side. I don't have any wobble issues with my case, check the rubber on the small legs at the bottom of the case.


----------



## Greifi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Greifi, could you also post a picture of the back of your HDD cage, please? Just wondering how you've got everything arranged there ..


----------



## JCG

Cheers


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclockname*
> 
> Hi all,
> Building my own computer for the first time. Came accross this site in my search for parts and reviews. Been reading some of this 400/500r forum as this was one of my top cases being considered.
> Finally ordered and received my graphite 500R. A few issues/questions:
> The case seems to have a slight "tweak" to it. It won't sit entirely level on a flat surface (have tried a few). It has a very _slight_ wobble, like a table with a bad leg. Should I be concerned about this? I would hate to crack a motherboard trying to mount it to an un-even/tweaked case. Any screws one could loosen and re-tighten to help this problem out?
> I placed my power supply in the case to see how it fit. One of the screw holes doesn't line up, and it is even a Corsair PSU (HX850). I also found that one of the two rivets that pops up near the back, next to the rubber PSU mounts was higher than the rubber mount and it gouged a spot of paint off my new PSU..... grrrrr Any body else come accross this and any remedy? I don't want to shave too much off and have the rivet come out.
> At least it came with the often-missing fan screws......I think.
> FYI: Newegg has the White 500R for $80 ($90?) after rebates during their black Friday sale.


hi there. I also encountered the issue. I just filed it down. make sure you clean out all the metal pieces as it can cause shorts on the components

















you can see that the holes line up and able to screw it in nicely.









since i got ignored last time i posted here my finished rig:


----------



## Overclockname

Thanks for the reply Wannabe (and FDNY). I see I am not the only one with the issue.

I figured I would run my shopvac while grinding it down to keep the pieces out. Last thing I want is metal pieces floating around inside the case. Looking at your pictures also confirms my hope that lowering that rivet would help with the PSU screw alignment issue. As it sits right now I don't think the PSU is even making contact with the rubber pad on that one side.

The more I think about having to do this the more it chaps me that I even need to do it. I am contemplating returning the case. Not a fan of correcting manufacturers lack of QC and/or design problems.









Nice looking build. I'll be using the same cpu cooler.


----------



## wannabe_modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclockname*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Wannabe (and FDNY). I see I am not the only one with the issue.
> I figured I would run my shopvac while grinding it down to keep the pieces out. Last thing I want is metal pieces floating around inside the case. Looking at your pictures also confirms my hope that lowering that rivet would help with the PSU screw alignment issue. As it sits right now I don't think the PSU is even making contact with the rubber pad on that one side.
> The more I think about having to do this the more it chaps me that I even need to do it. I am contemplating returning the case. Not a fan of correcting manufacturers lack of QC and/or design problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking build. I'll be using the same cpu cooler.


thank you.
you know what though, i would consider returning the case since urs wobbles... mine doesnt have that issue. so before going to town with the file i would think twice.


----------



## hubwub

Can this case fit a GTX 580 with enough clearance from the HDD bay?

I'm considering purchasing it from the Newegg sale.


----------



## NickSim86

yes, you can remove the hard drive cages as well if more space is needed


----------



## fuzzywuzzy821

Guys,

I just purchased the 500R black ...

Running Prime95 now on the rig (i7-2600k) ... and ... Seriously, does the 'fan controller' button work at all? I've set it to the 'low/med/high' settings, and none of them alter my fan RPMs?

I think I plugged everything in correctly ... the power/reset buttons work, so does the LED on/off...


----------



## JCG

The button does control the fan speed, but only if the fans are connected to the controller, not the motherboard. And it doesn't report the RPM values to the motherboard either. Do you not hear any difference in the noise it makes?


----------



## iXBluTux447Xi

Corsair, I must say on the 400r you guys did a fantastic job on everything. This case can be used at the office because of the slick design and as a gaming rig. I must say i have built computer for family and friends and i must say your products are top notch and your customer service is the best i have ever seen. Even your products that people buy that are on a budget still have great reliability and everyone is still offered the same customer service. Thumbs up Corsair


----------



## fuzzywuzzy821

UPDATE: I can confirm that the fans do indeed change speed with the fan controller setting







The problem was the fans are so quiet that at low/med/high they are pretty much the same unless you really put your ear close to it. (I tested by a) putting ear close to the front fans, and b) gently brushing the fan blades with a finger at the low, med, high settings... (You can hear it brush faster at higher speeds.)

(I'm used to tornado sounds (and LED brightness changes) with my fan controllers...

The extension cable that connects to the side panel is 3-pin ... unfortunate that Corsair decided to leave out 1-pin RPM leads ... (Yes, it would be confusing, but 1 for the side fan, and maybe just 1 of the 2 fronts, would be awesome







)

A bit disappointed with the amount of documentation ...

(Just a thought, it's possible they hacked the 3-pin to give one full 12v for the LEDs? i.e. the LEDs don't dim when I adjust the speed.... )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The button does control the fan speed, but only if the fans are connected to the controller, not the motherboard. And it doesn't report the RPM values to the motherboard either. Do you not hear any difference in the noise it makes?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The fan controller connectors on the 500R are +12V for fan power, Ground, and then LED power. The RPM sensor was removed in order to provide the LED on/off functionality, which a lot of people wanted.


----------



## Mackem

Hey guys, any tips for cable management on the 400R? It's going to be my first build and I'm trying to work out which order I should install the components in and where I should route the particular cables. Thanks.


----------



## aerial

That case has tons of room to route cables, you have plenty of space, and rubber grommets. Improvise and you'll be fine.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for cable management on the 400R? It's going to be my first build and I'm trying to work out which order I should install the components in and where I should route the particular cables. Thanks.


The order doesn't matter, just install things in an order that makes sense, and keep your cables tidy as you go, so at the end its just a matter of zipping the bundles together. I like to install all my hardware and then route cables by their function (aka sata cables first, then bundle them... etc.) Good luck! Building your first pc is an awesome/frightening experience! haha


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> The order doesn't matter, just install things in an order that makes sense, and keep your cables tidy as you go, so at the end its just a matter of zipping the bundles together. I like to install all my hardware and then route cables by their function (aka sata cables first, then bundle them... etc.) Good luck! Building your first pc is an awesome/frightening experience! haha


Yeah the only part I'm really worried about is installing the CPU and the Hyper 212 EVO. I need to figure out how I'm going to go about it and how to raise the fan (If I can) so that it clears my RAM.


----------



## hubwub

I just purchased the 500R white. I can't wait to get it in my hands. OOOOHH! It's been so weird without a case.


----------



## pelayostyle

I have 2 cats so I decided to do a simple fan filter mod for the front of my 500r. Im sure most of you guys are already very familiar with this case so I'll keep it short and let the pictures speak for themselves. First I bought this fan filter material

Here is what case looks like without the front panel.









Using a sharpie, I traced the 2 fan holes onto the included plastic mesh material and then cut them out.









I then cut the foam filter material to fit inside the front panel like this.









Next I popped in the stock plastic mesh to hold the foam material in place.









And thats it!


----------



## iamloco724

you can add me to the club i finally got my build up and running this is my first build ever i welcome comments on my cable management i tried but im noob but i think its pretty good for a first timer what do you think


----------



## fuzzywuzzy821

Has anyone come up with a way to hook up additional fans to the 3-pin lead that goes to the fan controller? (*without* losing RPM sensor support)

I was thinking of hooking up my CPU fan and exhaust fan to the 3-pin lead, however that means some kind of splitter to split the 3-pin 3 ways: side fan, exhaust fan, CPU fan, PLUS some kind of adapter to retain RPM sensor functionality.

Anyone?

(My CPU HSF is an Antec 620 liquid cooling, and it's more than sufficient at stock, so hooking it up the fan to the controller would be great!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The fan controller connectors on the 500R are +12V for fan power, Ground, and then LED power. The RPM sensor was removed in order to provide the LED on/off functionality, which a lot of people wanted.


----------



## FDNY911

@IamLoco, I would run those wires from the PSU straight into that first grommet, then seperate them which ever way they need to go. Also, the parts of the wires that are not covered by the stock sleeving, just use some black electrical tape to hide the ugly colors. The SATA cables should be routed through the same grommet, looks cleaner plus they kind of fall on top of each other and blend into looking like one wire. The 3.0 USB cable should go through the same grommet as the SATA cables. It'll stick out and bend into the grommet but it looks better than coming from the bottom. I did all those to my 500R and I think it looks pretty clean. Good Luck.


----------



## iamloco724

Is there anything avaiable to buy to prevent dust getting in through the pci brackets or any other ideas right now im not using any of the pci slots and im concerned with dust getting in from back there


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamloco724*
> 
> Is there anything avaiable to buy to prevent dust getting in through the pci brackets or any other ideas right now im not using any of the pci slots and im concerned with dust getting in from back there


Positive pressure







have more fans (cfm equal) in the intake position. This forces air to find other ways out of the case, and air won't naturally flow into cracks/openings like pci slots


----------



## sinfiery

Do you need mounting brackets to install a 2.5 inch ssd in a corsair 500r?

What's the internal ssd support they advertise?


----------



## GRPace

Hey guys got my 500R today. I wanted to to a clear window side panel so I popped off the mesh and here is what I've come across...





As you can see this lip is in the way of putting in a sheet of plexi...

I could try to dremel it off but that would ruin the nice lip it has and would be hard get some molding on it.

Just curious if you guys had thought of anything for the window or any suggestions.

EDIT:

Got a little impulsive and just took a large plyers and bent back the white lip, ordered a piece of grey plex and gonna bolt it to the front of the panel.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Just got my 500r white today only a two problems.First the PSU holes didn't line up and no fan screws =(


----------



## sinfiery

Hey,

Been working on my case but seem to have a problem with some wiring..

There is this wire tip that came stock with the case but I can't find anywhere to place it on the mobo.

Gigabyte Z68 UD3H for reference

Anyone know what it's for and by chance where it goes?

[mg]http://i.imgur.com/Saqrp.jpg[/img]

Appreciate it.

EDIT: Of course, 5 seconds after posting I see that it connects to the 200mm fan.


----------



## Iraklis

Another *very* satisfied 500R customer reporting in









First Case in 6 years so as you can understand i'm chuffed!

Excellent cable managmenet and I got some nice temps going (65C 20 hours load prime95 at 4.5Ghz)


----------



## Iraklis

Also, has anyone fitted some intake fans on the top? I've been researching for some 140mm fans that can manage (no noise) being mounted horizontally.

Cheers


----------



## Gabe3

my crucial m4 ssd won't mount in the 500r tray correctly, I had to mount it on the bottom of the tray. the rubber piece protrudes out causing the drive to not align with the holes. heres what im talking about. thats the only way I can mount it. you can see the rubber piece sticks out too far to mount it correctly.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> my crucial m4 ssd won't mount in the 500r tray correctly, I had to mount it on the bottom of the tray. the rubber piece protrudes out causing the drive to not align with the holes. heres what im talking about. thats the only way I can mount it. you can see the rubber piece sticks out too far to mount it correctly.


yeah since youre mounting a 2.5" drive, you remove the protruding part from the tray and it fits perfectly


----------



## Mackem

Is there enough room in the 400R to fit 2 140mm fans in the top whilst having the Hyper 212 EVO cooler? The plan was to add 2 140mm fans on the side and 2 on the top but I'm not sure if they'll fit?


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> yeah since youre mounting a 2.5" drive, you remove the protruding part from the tray and it fits perfectly


I removed it, thanks. I still had to press it firmly against the rubber to get the holes to line up but all good.


----------



## zorphon

Is the OP inactive or what? Haven't been added yet







, but still loving the case!


----------



## Greifi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Just got my 500r white today only a two problems.First the PSU holes didn't line up and no fan screws =(


there is no need to bend the lip white.
engages a panel with a thickness of 3 mm

look here

http://translate.google.it/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hwupgrade.it%2Fforum%2Fshowpost.php%3Fp%3D36385418%26postcount%3D253

PS: sorry for my bad english...i am italian


----------



## Greifi

Spoiler: day mode



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greifi*
> 
> hi! this is my new pc with carbide 500r case






*add pictures in the dark*











Spoiler: night mode


----------



## selectstriker2

have not been able to update the OP with any new owners. I will try to get to it this weekend after I finish about 3 projects for school


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Is there enough room in the 400R to fit 2 140mm fans in the top whilst having the Hyper 212 EVO cooler? The plan was to add 2 140mm fans on the side and 2 on the top but I'm not sure if they'll fit?


Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Yeah there should be enough room... they're all 25mm thickness so it doesn't matter if its a 14 or 12cm fan, it will all fit up top!


----------



## rxdco07

hey guys, just wanted to say thanks, this thread has helped me with my first build. Just wondering though, is anyone else`s HD Audio cable not fitting their motherboard? I have an Asus z68v


----------



## defektion

Wow I feel bad for this guy that just got his 500R



http://imgur.com/ZJHHE


Good thing though NewEgg RMA'd it for him but thats Brutal! Brings a tear to my eyes.


----------



## iamloco724

im looking to get 2 Noctua NF-P12 120mm fans to run as exhaust on the top this is my first build and im trying to make it look as nice as i can

what would be the best way to connect these fans on my mobo what i have open is cha fan 1 which is 4 pin cha fan 2 which is 3 pin and powr fan 1 which is 3 pin

both cha fan connectors are in the middle of my mobo and i cant invision how i would connect the 2 fans so that the cables are not over the board

any suggestions

and also i was one of the ones that didnt get extra fan screws with my case will other screws work?


----------



## defektion

I have my 2 exhaust fans connected to the mobo using a Y-Splitter







and I connected it close to the opening where the 8-pin connector goes.


----------



## Kurv

Add me to the club Corsair 500R - black. I will post pics once the other parts come in.


----------



## starwa1ker

Anyone got a H60 attached on a 500R I can see? Also I want to add two white LED fans on top, suggestions?

All input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hubwub

I'm setting my Corsair 500R which screws do I use to put the motherboard in place? It's kind of bad that there's no instructions manual.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> I'm setting my Corsair 500R which screws do I use to put the motherboard in place? It's kind of bad that there's no instructions manual.


There should be a set of short phillips screws with boxy heads that are correct







A tip here is to use your motherboard manual for instructions on your build, has lots of great info! Also, you can try and just fit screws in the standoffs until one looks right haha. Its how I did it for my first build, cant really go too wrong as long as it seems correct


----------



## SMK

Do they not include a manual any more? Mine came with a piece of paper that had pictures of each different kind and its use.


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## darkfenix

Hey guys... kind of new to this forum. Just got a white 500R and I got a few questions. I ordered a H100, which is going to come by monday, and I read that pull/push isn't doable if you want to put the cooler inside the case because it conflicts with certain mobos. I have a z68-v pro/gen3 mobo and my plan was to put the h100 inside with 2 slim 120mm fans attached pulling and have 2 140mm fans right underneath the mesh pushing air out. All 4 fans would be connected to the H100. What do you guys think? Is this doable, or will it still conflict with the mobo? Will getting slim fans be even worth it, seeing how they won't push (or in this case, pull) that much air?

Also, I was wondering how you can take the filter out of the top mesh of the case. I know it will constrict with the air going out. As you can see, I want to blow air out at the top, and not in. If I can't do the p/p with the slim fans, another thing I thought of was to either put the 140mm fans under the mesh and the h100 in the case or vice versa. Either way I put it, they will be pushing air out. Which way is better to do or does it not matter?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfenix*
> 
> Hey guys... kind of new to this forum. Just got a white 500R and I got a few questions. I ordered a H100, which is going to come by monday, and I read that p/p isn't doable if you want to put the cooler inside the case because it conflicts with certain mobos. I have a z68-v pro/gen3 mobo and my plan was to put the h100 inside with 2 slim 120mm fans attached pulling and have 2 140mm fans right underneath the mesh pushing air out. All 4 fans would be connected to the H100. What do you guys think? Is this doable, or will it still conflict with the mobo? Will getting slim fans be even worth it, seeing how they won't push (or in this case, pull) that much air?
> Also, I was wondering how you can take the filter out of the top mesh of the case. I know it will constrict with the air going out. As you can see, I want to blow air out at the top, and not in. If I can't do the p/p with the slim fans, another thing I thought of was to either put the 140mm fans under the mesh and the h100 in the case or vice versa. Either way I put it, they will be pushing air out. Which way is better to do or does it not matter?


I have the fans pushing out with my H100. The H100 in the top of the case and fans inside. The problem is there is no room for fans under the mesh at all with the H100 installed. If you mount the H100 inside with fans and fans under the mesh I don't *think* it will clear the MB, does not look it to me. To take the filter out it's a flat head or pair of needle nose and bend the metal tabs. I'm overclocked to 4.320 and idling at 24C with push only on medium.


----------



## darkfenix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I have the fans pushing out with my H100. The H100 in the top of the case and fans inside. The problem is there is no room for fans under the mesh at all with the H100 installed. If you mount the H100 inside with fans and fans under the mesh I don't *think* it will clear the MB, does not look it to me. To take the filter out it's a flat head or pair of needle nose and bend the metal tabs. I'm overclocked to 4.320 and idling at 24C with push only on medium.


oh, wow 24c, that's pretty good. What's it like while using it intensively, such as playing a game? And do you only have fans pulling from the front and side? And pushing out at the rear and top? And I'm assuming that you're not using the stock fans that came with the H100?

I know that there's not room for putting a fan with the H100 under the mesh unless you take the mesh out and that the h100 combined with fans inside the case won't work, but do you think it can work with slim fans? And I mean putting it inside the case, not under the mesh. I can't really tell since I don't have any of it in front of me =/


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfenix*
> 
> oh, wow 24c, that's pretty good. What's it like while using it intensively, such as playing a game? And do you only have fans pulling from the front and side? And pushing out at the rear and top? And I'm assuming that you're not using the stock fans that came with the H100?
> I know that there's not room for putting a fan with the H100 under the mesh unless you take the mesh out and that the h100 combined with fans inside the case won't work, but do you think it can work with slim fans? And I mean putting it inside the case, not under the mesh. I can't really tell since I don't have any of it in front of me =/


You tell me how many mm a slim fan is and I will measure it for you. As the fan setup yes as you explained. I'm running 9 fans total including the H100 fans. 59C is max I have ever seen. I'm currently running the stock H100 fans. The tim is very good stuff also. I'm enjoying this PC but i'm already moving on the something else.


----------



## darkfenix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> You tell me how many mm a slim fan is and I will measure it for you. As the fan setup yes as you explained. I'm running 9 fans total including the H100 fans. 59C is max I have ever seen. I'm currently running the stock H100 fans. The tim is very good stuff also. I'm enjoying this PC but i'm already moving on the something else.


I believe slim 120mm fans are, from what I saw online, 12mm. Thanks, by the way!









I'm wondering, are you ocing your ram and gpu's? Also, do you think it's better to put the fan under the mesh and the H100 inside the case pushing air out or what you have? And what do you mean by tim?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfenix*
> 
> I believe slim 120mm fans are, from what I saw online, 12mm. Thanks, by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, are you ocing your ram and gpu's? Also, do you think it's better to put the fan under the mesh and the H100 inside the case pushing air out or what you have? And what do you mean by tim?


I got the best results the way I set it up and it looks allot better.both of my gpus are overclocked and my ram slightly. TIM- Thermal Interface Material (on the H100 cpu block)


----------



## wrzesi0

Add me to the club Corsair 500R - white


----------



## dboythagr8

I have a question. I got the 500r and the H100 yesterday. I have everything in the case except for my 2 580s. I'm running into a problem trying to get the 8 pin power connector hooked up to my motherboard (asus p8p67 pro). The connector is located in the upper left hand of the motherboard. I have my cable running through the little gap in the left hand corner. I have tried messing with this for hours. Seems like one of the 4 pin connectors at the end of my PSU cable is longer than the other? I'm coming from a Silverstone FT02 where it was fine, but in here I cannot seem to get it plugged in. Does anybody else have this issue







?

I also notice that there appears to be a 3 pin fan adapter looking cable coming from the 500r? What am I supposed to do with this (if anything at all)?


----------



## sli_shroom

the extra 3 pin adapter is for the fan on the side panel


----------



## chinmi

i'm really interested on replacing my h80 to h100 and my old casing to 500r, can i do h100 push pull config on the 500r without any modification ??


----------



## iXAirCor325Xi

I would like to be added to the 400R section my pictures are in my sig rig gallery down below.


----------



## Mad Gear

First post. I just bought this case for my second build that I'm putting together. I was wondering if anyone has any clear pics of their cable management from the backside of the case where the cables are stuffed. I have a modular PSU to make things easier, but I'd like to see where others have placed their zip tie mounts so I can clean it up as best as possible.

Also, when using the H100 with this case, I assume the best way to mount it would be to place the rad on top under the grill/filter and mount the two fans under it inside the case, but should the fans be in a exhaust or intake position?


----------



## Straegen

Not sure if his helps anyone but the DEMCiflex Corsair 650D Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter Top Piece is a perfect fit for the mesh side panel of the 500R. Not sure about the posting rules on links to sale sites so I will leave you guys to Google it. Costs about $20 and works very well.


----------



## sli_shroom

thx straegen









will it fit on the inside of the side panel as well?


----------



## SpiritGear

Just a quick question. How many of you guys have the back panel flush with the case? Mine has a noticeable gap along the front and top of the case (can easily stick my fingernail into the gap.

Can't remember if it was already like this or due to my cables pushing the panel out (not about to remove the psu and undo hours of work just to find out).

PSU is a TX750w. My god it has so many cables.


----------



## sli_shroom

no gap here. since i am single sleeving everything i have been able to keep the cable pretty flat though


----------



## Kuni Xela

no gap, it's possible to fit all the cables so they dont push into the panel


----------



## SpiritGear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuni Xela*
> 
> no gap, it's possible to fit all the cables so they dont push into the panel


Could you do a diagram or post a picture of your cable management?
I'd take a picture of mine but I'm trying to stabilize my OC atm.

Currently I have all my psu cables fed out the bottom grommet. The molex cables are stuffed into the bottom pocket and my extra pcie cables are taking up the middle of the MB tray area.
The main ATX cable and others are stuffed along the side grommet area.

The biggest problem I have is with the SSD/HDD SATA and power cables.
To close the back panel, I open the fan panel to pull out my ssd/hdds halfway (while plugged in) so the power cables in the back aren't bulging out as much.
After i get that in, (with a little bit of force) I push the SSD/HDDs back in and close the fan panel.

A little tempted to remove the 200mm fan and use the grill from the fan panel to see which cables are giving me trouble.

Overall my cables might be a little bottom heavy. When I take out the panel I can poke slightly in and out.
It makes a duller/heavier version of the popping noise made by jam jar safety caps.


----------



## dboythagr8

Finally got the case up and running, as well as the H100. Should the side panel be an exhaust or intake? If I'm not mistaken it's an exhaust by default right? I've got 2 580 MSI Lightnings in my machine. I'd like to think an intake would be better for cool air, or is it better to exhaust the heat from the cards?


----------



## SpiritGear

pretty sure its better as an intake.


----------



## sli_shroom

default is intake . it is primarily meant to direct cool outside air onto the vid cards


----------



## JCG

As already mentioned, have it as intake. Generally, people have the front, side and bottom as intake, and rear and top as exhaust.


----------



## Straegen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> thx straegen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will it fit on the inside of the side panel as well?


It will work if you aren't using any fans on the inside. If you are using fans, I don't think there is a simple way to attach it. Looks good on the outside though. The mesh part of the case is pretty much the exact size of the filter and leaving it on the outside makes it much easier to clean for sure.


----------



## IM0001

Add me into the list. I won a 500R at the Nvidia Lan 6 in october and am making the transition to it from a good but lacking airflow P182.

That + a H100 should make things run cool and look great. The P182 looks great, but the cooling flow just isn't up to par for the SLI 560Ti's with the Zotac OC Cooler and my Northbridge anymore. I ordered some new fans but I still think the 500R will overall make things work much better together.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> default is intake . it is primarily meant to direct cool outside air onto the vid cards


Cool. If the 200mm fan is intake by default, then that's currently how I have my 500r setup.


----------



## Dexess

Anyone here with a Corsair 500R with a thermalright Archon inside?


----------



## Kuni Xela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritGear*
> 
> The biggest problem I have is with the SSD/HDD SATA and power cables.
> To close the back panel, I open the fan panel to pull out my ssd/hdds halfway (while plugged in) so the power cables in the back aren't bulging out as much.
> After i get that in, (with a little bit of force) I push the SSD/HDDs back in and close the fan panel.


do you use 90° SATA cable ? that's what I use, because otherwise, the cable would conflict with the panel


----------



## Happyd

I have some questions. I looked at the last 20 or so pages. nice rigs guys.









I ordered a few parts already and missed the cheap 500r on newegg before black friday so i'm going to wait for boxing day when I get my i2500k and motherboard +SSD (all I need).

I'm coming from a antec 300 that has been extremly dusty and require lots of cleaning (case is on top of desk even and not on the carpent floor). dust clogs my 4870/intel stock heatsink and I hope my new 6950 stays fairly dust free until dec 26ish when I do my newbuild.

First anyone know where I can get http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024 in canada or somthing like it? shipping is $25+! they offer the side only for $20 less but its still $$$

Not a big problem because the 500r has filters on the bottom front and top i believe. Is the filter on the top easy to clean/removable also is the front removable to clean? I plan on having a H100 as intake on the top (more on that later).

Due to no filter on the side I plan on having it as outtake. so i will have 2 in front, 2 in top (h100), 1 out rear, 1 out side (whats the cfm of the 200 compared to the 120's?), and maybe add 1 in bottom. Will this give me a positive pressure inside (too avoid dust thru the cracks)? I understand the side is supposed to cool the gpu but the bottom fan can do that and i might add a fan as a pull on the hdd cage to insure air flow to the gpu from the front.

Lastly, installing the H100. I plan on having it as intake for the use of the dust filter (plus benchmarks prove its 1-2 C better as it cool air but heats up ambiant in case) whats the best arrangement for the fan/rad. Fan in mesh on top of rad pushing? Or rad in mesh with fan below pulling? (Both intake from top) I had hoped of doing a push pull but I see its not possible. I don't plan on OCing the i5 too much anyways and got the H100 as it was cheaper than the H80 and only $10 more than the H60 (assuming corsair is good on rebates)


----------



## sli_shroom

keep a close eve on your gpu temps, especially if you plan on running sli. with the side fan set as an exhaust it will be harder to get cool air close enough to the cards to feed the coolers. it may even work against you by sucking air away from the cards cooler.

running a fan in the front and one on the bottom should be fine for a single card setup (especially if they are higher cfm/speed fans. with 2 cards there isnt much space between them and the top card will have a tendency to run warm if you arent blowing air directly at them from the side.


----------



## Happyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> keep a close eve on your gpu temps, especially if you plan on running sli. with the side fan set as an exhaust it will be harder to get cool air close enough to the cards to feed the coolers. it may even work against you by sucking air away from the cards cooler.
> running a fan in the front and one on the bottom should be fine for a single card setup (especially if they are higher cfm/speed fans. with 2 cards there isnt much space between them and the top card will have a tendency to run warm if you arent blowing air directly at them from the side.


I'm only going for the single card. I made the mistake of ordering a 660W PSU so I'm limited to the single until my next upgrade. The 750W wasn't that much more but I don't think it would handle two 6950's anyways. I also saw someone put the rad on the side but it was a 600T. I'm still concerned about the dust and don't plan on OCing my gpu. If I get the white I might use the window instead of grill (unless that choice is only offered in the 600T case)


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> keep a close eve on your gpu temps, especially if you plan on running sli. with the side fan set as an exhaust it will be harder to get cool air close enough to the cards to feed the coolers. it may even work against you by sucking air away from the cards cooler.
> running a fan in the front and one on the bottom should be fine for a single card setup (especially if they are higher cfm/speed fans. with 2 cards there isnt much space between them and the top card will have a tendency to run warm if you arent blowing air directly at them from the side.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going for the single card. I made the mistake of ordering a 660W PSU so I'm limited to the single until my next upgrade. The 750W wasn't that much more but I don't think it would handle two 6950's anyways. I also saw someone put the rad on the side but it was a 600T. I'm still concerned about the dust and don't plan on OCing my gpu. If I get the white I might use the window instead of grill (unless that choice is only offered in the 600T case)
Click to expand...

A good 660w will easily handle 2 6950's.


----------



## Happyd

Its a seasonic 660W 80 plus Gold. is that good? I will still see. Have to look at temps and stuff. My orginal plan was two 4870's (y i got 750W) but that never happened. would use the 750W again but i need modular.


----------



## wannabe_modder

seasonic 660 is a sick PSU. no need to use w./e ur 750w psu


----------



## SpiritGear

Solved the back panel gap issue.

After spending hours rewiring the rig and trying to cable tie everything together, I ended up abandoning cable ties as it only increased the bulk.
All I had to do was rewire some cables so they could lay down flatter.
I did zip tie the front panel cables though.

The trick seems to be to push the wires flat using the panel and to screw the top screw in first and then secure the bottom.
Why the top first (less tension) and not the bottom (more tension) does not make any sense to me.

@Corsair could you include more zip tie loops In the back of the MB tray? The stick on hooks included were useless in securing my ATX cable.
Also by back panel seems to be warped this way >> \ so the top corner sticks out more than the bottom.

And definitely add a dust filter for the side panel.


----------



## amd955be5670

Got my 400R around two weeks ago, looks awesome!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happyd*
> 
> Its a seasonic 660W 80 plus Gold. is that good? I will still see. Have to look at temps and stuff. My orginal plan was two 4870's (y i got 750W) but that never happened. would use the 750W again but i need modular.


It is good. It likely outputs way more than 660w anyway. The 660 is their "gold" efficiency guaranteed output. And if a psu can actually output 750w, 6950 tri-fire is also quite doable. Bottom line is you're safe. Your temps will also be fine with this case. Go get your crossfire on.


----------



## selectstriker2

just updated the OP with a bunch of new members. If you are still missing from the list or would like info added/changed PM me and I'll update as soon as I can, I've been trying to get this semester wrapped up and I just have finals left.


----------



## XeoNoX

i got my 500r Black about 3 weeks ago for 100 shipped from NCIX. Its been well worth it, i love it, and love the low temps, wish it woulda came with the top fans


----------



## napes22

I have the 400R and will be building my PC once my XFX 650W PSU gets here.

Question for all the 400R/500R owners (specifically for anyone using a front bay fan controller) - Which fan controller looks best in the 400R/500R?

The closest I've been able to find to match the 400R's mesh front is the NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller , although the mesh seems to be a different size of than the front mesh.


----------



## JCG

I'm using a Scythe Kaze Master and I think it looks just fine. Slightly glossier than the 500R's mesh, but not distractingly so.


----------



## Mad Gear

Does anyone know if a Cooler Master V6 GT will fit into a 500R with the stock 200mm installed?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *napes22*
> 
> I have the 400R and will be building my PC once my XFX 650W PSU gets here.
> Question for all the 400R/500R owners (specifically for anyone using a front bay fan controller) - Which fan controller looks best in the 400R/500R?
> The closest I've been able to find to match the 400R's mesh front is the NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller , although the mesh seems to be a different size of than the front mesh.


The NZXT looks great, somewhere in this thread I posted pictures of my 500R w/ the Sentry installed. The mesh isnt the same, but the only way you will notice the difference is if your looking at it up close. Its not different enough to really matter unless you are very OCD. Its a great controller and looks awesome with the case.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Gear*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Cooler Master V6 GT will fit into a 500R with the stock 200mm installed?


I wouldnt see why not, this case fits just about every monster air cooler out there.


----------



## svtfmook

picked up a 500r saturday, love it.

but damn my wiring behind the back panel is a mess, lol


----------



## Arugio

How loud / silent is the 500r?


----------



## CattleCorn

I need to know about silence/noise as well.


----------



## Azuredragon1

It's really quiet


----------



## defektion

Mine isn't very quiet. H80's going at full blast along with 2 x Direct CU II ASUS ENGTX560Ti's going full blast when I play games. I've learned to tune it out lol.


----------



## bleizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I'm using a Scythe Kaze Master and I think it looks just fine. Slightly glossier than the 500R's mesh, but not distractingly so.


can u make a photo of this ?
i want buy some scythe controler.


----------



## wrzesi0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion*
> 
> Mine isn't very quiet. H80's going at full blast along with 2 x Direct CU II ASUS ENGTX560Ti's going full blast when I play games. I've learned to tune it out lol.


Welcome to the club.
In IDLE its quite nice, In full LOAD ASUS ENGTX560Ti can know about yourself + CPU cooling has hard task
I look forward to 2x140mm Fractal SS on top - this can improve total air flow and lower the fan speed ( and NOISE )


----------



## svtfmook

some pics of mine


----------



## Kuni Xela

The case have an open top for radiator or fans, an open side for a 200mm fan, an open front for dual 120mm...

this case is not made to cut off the sound of your hardware, it's made to help configure the airflow you want....

mine is somewhat quiet because I have basic hardware and no need for tons of fans =)


----------



## jizwizard

some more pics of carbide 400r


----------



## napes22

What length SATA Cable should I purchase for the 400R? Is a 10inch long enough, or should I look for an 18 inch cable?


----------



## Simplynicko

add meh!

500r - white


----------



## kamilek38

This fan controler in case how many fan can control?


----------



## Azuredragon1

It's just for the front and side fans


----------



## kamilek38

Its ok if i conect rear fan into "power fan" on my motherboard ?


----------



## defektion

Corsair's Customer Service is the bees knees! Getting my case RMA'd is such a breeze!


----------



## svtfmook

changed mine around a bit, instead of mounting my radiator on the outside, i moved it inside and flipped the top fans to the outside of the top. 1 is intake, the other exhaust. lowered temps 1-2º C...


















also gave me room to mount another exhaust on the rear









here's something interesting too, my old chromatic windmill controller's date will only go to 2009! lol


----------



## defektion

what fans are those dude!


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektion*
> 
> what fans are those dude!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015

those, which are actually FREE after rebate!


----------



## jbobb

I'm getting kinda interested in the 500r case. Getting sick of having to move or add hardware on my Antec 900 when I have to. Also, I will be getting a Corsair H80 for Xmas and already know that I will have to take out my motherboard to put it in beings the 900 does not have a cut out under the board for easy access. My case also sits in a cabinet in my computer desk and it has to be a certain size to fit. The 500r would probably be the biggest case I could fit in and still have adequate room for airflow.

What I want to know....Has anyone here just recently purchased a 500r? I would like to know if newer purchases still have the same case issues with the rivets blocking PSU from sitting in properly, warped trays, etc.


----------



## Bill Owen

My Corsair 400R case mod. a tribute to "firefly" ...Inside resides a i7 920, EVGA 560ti, EVGA X58 Classified, 12GB Corsair DOMINATOR GT, Corsair 850W and Corsair H100 which were sent along with the stock case from Corsair. The hardware will be updated by Corsair before the PC ships to their Hotel Suite for the 2012 Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, Jan 10th - 14th. I don't know which Hotel yet...


----------



## Kuni Xela

hey Bill =)

terrefic case , very nice...

btw, enjoyed alot to watch your "mod men shows" ... more will come I hope ?


----------



## napes22

Is anyone here using the 400R and a non-modular PSU? How have you managed the extra cables?

I have the XFX 650W Pro which has 10 Cables (Mobo, CPU, 4xPCI, 2xMolex, 2xSata) and 4 of them I do not need. Because of the extra cables I've been unable to close the side panel door (wire management side).


----------



## mltb98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaosblade*
> 
> D14 is a tight fit? Hmm, was going to pull the trigger on a Silver Arrow but that's a smidgen taller than the NH-D14 isn't it? Not sure how they would compare with the fans included though.


This is my take on this, although it's the Cogage Arrow, but Thermalright and Cogage are just the same, so they have the same size, also it's the Corsair 400r pic below

I still had clearance to put 2x140mm exhaust fan on top barely missing the fan clips by 1-2mm. as you can see, below the pic is the side panel with a 140mm intake fan mounted on the top part of the side panel where it helps with cooling for the cpu.


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *napes22*
> 
> Is anyone here using the 400R and a non-modular PSU? How have you managed the extra cables?
> I have the XFX 650W Pro which has 10 Cables (Mobo, CPU, 4xPCI, 2xMolex, 2xSata) and 4 of them I do not need. Because of the extra cables I've been unable to close the side panel door (wire management side).


I tightly coiled up the unused cables, zip tied the coil and laid then down on the bottom of the case in front of the power supply where you would install the optional bottom fan.

Len


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok guys will this rad fit into the 500r?: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_X-Flow_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160
Also i need a res for this case. also need a small pump. first time water cooling


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok guys will this rad fit into the 500r?: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4085/ex-rad-86/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_X-Flow_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160
> Also i need a res for this case. also need a small pump. first time water cooling


It will.







But it will have to be in the inside of the case, as opposed to outside but inside the mesh, because of the inlet/outlet threads being at opposite ends; unless you're prepared to put a hole in your case?







Good luck with the water cooling. Is it just for the CPU or are you planning for the future 6970 as well? For a small pump, I'd recommend the MCP355 and you can mount a plexi res on top of it, saving you some space, tubing, fittings etc, or you can get a combo 5.25" bay res-pump; I think XSPC make a few of those models.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> It will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it will have to be in the inside of the case, as opposed to outside but inside the mesh, because of the inlet/outlet threads being at opposite ends; unless you're prepared to put a hole in your case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the water cooling. Is it just for the CPU or are you planning for the future 6970 as well? For a small pump, I'd recommend the MCP355 and you can mount a plexi res on top of it, saving you some space, tubing, fittings etc, or you can get a combo 5.25" bay res-pump; I think XSPC make a few of those models.


Thanks so that rad wont fit in the mesh area? also im prob gonna use it with the 6970. Will this be big enough?


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I'm getting kinda interested in the 500r case. Getting sick of having to move or add hardware on my Antec 900 when I have to. Also, I will be getting a Corsair H80 for Xmas and already know that I will have to take out my motherboard to put it in beings the 900 does not have a cut out under the board for easy access. My case also sits in a cabinet in my computer desk and it has to be a certain size to fit. The 500r would probably be the biggest case I could fit in and still have adequate room for airflow.
> What I want to know....Has anyone here just recently purchased a 500r? I would like to know if newer purchases still have the same case issues with the rivets blocking PSU from sitting in properly, warped trays, etc.


bought mine about 3 weeks ago. no problems with my silverstone 1000w psu fan down or up


----------



## XeoNoX

Anyone else having this problem from COLD BOOT when turning on the computer with their Corsair 400r 500r tower. When I press the power button on the case, nothing happens. I can continue hitting the button and...nothing. To solve this I have to flip the switch on my Corsair AX850 off and on multiple times to get it to work. I also notice that when I flip the switch off on the PSU and then press the power button, the white LED will flash briefly. Flipping the switch back on the "on" position on my power supply unit and pressing the power button (on front of the case) will almost always turn the machine on after this happen or unplugging the power cable and plugging in various times.

Whenever I turn the machine off for longer than 2 minutes it will not turn back on, and I have to revert to the steps listed above. Once I get the machine on it is fine. I've left it on for days straight now with no issue, even reboots fine. It's only when it's turned off for a period of time that this happens. Its really annoying. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> Anyone else having this problem from COLD BOOT when turning on the computer with their Corsair 400r 500r tower. When I press the power button on the case, nothing happens. I can continue hitting the button and...nothing. To solve this I have to flip the switch on my Corsair AX850 off and on multiple times to get it to work. I also notice that when I flip the switch off on the PSU and then press the power button, the white LED will flash briefly. Flipping the switch back on the "on" position on my power supply unit and pressing the power button (on front of the case) will almost always turn the machine on after this happen or unplugging the power cable and plugging in various times.
> Whenever I turn the machine off for longer than 2 minutes it will not turn back on, and I have to revert to the steps listed above. Once I get the machine on it is fine. I've left it on for days straight now with no issue, even reboots fine. It's only when it's turned off for a period of time that this happens. Its really annoying. Anyone have any ideas?


I used to have the same problem with my 650D. It is a motherboard problem is think


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> Anyone else having this problem from COLD BOOT when turning on the computer with their Corsair 400r 500r tower. When I press the power button on the case, nothing happens. I can continue hitting the button and...nothing. To solve this I have to flip the switch on my Corsair AX850 off and on multiple times to get it to work. I also notice that when I flip the switch off on the PSU and then press the power button, the white LED will flash briefly. Flipping the switch back on the "on" position on my power supply unit and pressing the power button (on front of the case) will almost always turn the machine on after this happen or unplugging the power cable and plugging in various times.
> Whenever I turn the machine off for longer than 2 minutes it will not turn back on, and I have to revert to the steps listed above. Once I get the machine on it is fine. I've left it on for days straight now with no issue, even reboots fine. It's only when it's turned off for a period of time that this happens. Its really annoying. Anyone have any ideas?


sounds like your psu isnt recognizing that the circuit is being closed (between the ground and the green line). could be either a psu, mobo, or a switch problem. try jumping the connection at the main psu plug (connect the green wire to any black wire) and turn the psu on/off a couple times. if it comes on every time (leave it off for a couple minutes in between to replicate the problem yo are having) then move on to the switch. try a different switch connected to the mobo. pull one out of an old case if you have one and connect it to the mobo instead of the one in your corsair. if it works reliably then it may be a mobo issue


----------



## mastercode

Just Orderd My White Case 500r


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks so that rad wont fit in the mesh area? also im prob gonna use it with the 6970. Will this be big enough?


To fit the rad in the mesh area, the inlet-outlet threads needs to be positioned like so:










But the one you're chosen has it positioned like this, which makes it difficult to do the tubing:


----------



## sli_shroom

you might bea able to pull off a cross-flow rad (with a fitting on each end). there is a small access hole near the front of the rad compartment on top, but i am not sure if it is close enough to line op with the fitting

either way, make sure to check the thicnkess when choosing a rad if you want to put it in the upper compartment (under the mesh but outside the case). only the thinnest rads will fit in there. may have been done on purpose so corsair could push their cpu cooling kits, which use a thin rad


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> To fit the rad in the mesh area, the inlet-outlet threads needs to be positioned like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the one you're chosen has it positioned like this, which makes it difficult to do the tubing:


Thanks so much. my first water cooling so im little noob. also i got the h60 on the back of the 500r so will the h60 and the rad fit>


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercode*
> 
> Just Orderd My White Case 500r


Just got mine 4 days ago for 69.99 at compusa i love it


----------



## OverClocker55

Hear are the pictues: [/URL


----------



## sli_shroom

nice build. that is an awful lot of air you are pushing for the compnents you have. i bet everything stays pretty cool.

did you try the corsair rad in the top or did you decide to save that space for a 240?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> nice build. that is an awful lot of air you are pushing for the compnents you have. i bet everything stays pretty cool.
> did you try the corsair rad in the top or did you decide to save that space for a 240?


Save it for my 240 when I have enough money to get of course. Also im going to get the 7970 instead of 6970. to Water Cool the 7970. Is a 240 rad enough for 7970? Even though I have maxed out the fans its still extremely quiet.


----------



## sli_shroom

for giggles, try disconnecting 2 or 3 of those intake fans and see if you notice any temp increases. you will still have positive pressure and the noise should drop a bit. using less power is always good too. if your temps climb you can always hook them back up

not sure about how much it takes to cool a 7970 (i am a nvidia peep), but i would guess that a decent 240 would be fine for just about any card, especially if that it the only heat source (besides the pump of course) in the loop. others here with ati experience will know more


----------



## OverClocker55

Got A Bunch of New Tools For Early Christmas Time To Mod


----------



## JCG

For a 14yr old, you're going pretty much all out on your rig, aren't you?







Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> For a 14yr old, you're going pretty much all out on your rig, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas!


Yes im really into custom buildsPP wanna make a side panel and some led switches infront instead of back Merry Christmas:thumb:

Also here is my new setup: 
Also got these for my FSX:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> *Corsair Carbide Series [400R/500R] Owners Club*
> _10/6/11:_ The Carbide Series has been out for a couple weeks now and is proving to be a quality case with great cable management and options for builders.
> Here's some pictures for people who have not seen it yet:
> *400R & 500R White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we should be seeing the first shipments of the 500R to us soon and the 400R has been out a little bit longer I figured I could go ahead and start an owners thread.
> Feel free to post pics of your rig as you get them set up, I for one will hopefully get mine up and running as soon as I get my case.
> I will be updating the OP as much as possible but if I miss your post just PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews
> 500R
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-Carbide-Series-500R-Case-Review/1406
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-carbide-500r-review/
> 400R
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/45512-corsair-carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case-review.html
> 
> *Members*
> _500R_
> Selectstriker2 - White
> SMK
> phinos - Black
> halfline - white
> Mocks
> dogmeat26 - White
> Tartar - Black
> bigboy813 - White
> FnFallout - White
> lathode - White
> Mike_muss - Black
> XReflection
> consume
> Sinai Kyron
> amtbr - Black
> [-Snake-]
> dave20044
> Puttrik - white
> Wenty - black
> VulgarDisplay88
> RabidWolve - white
> GR3Y5H3ART - black
> Thewaster
> willistech - white - Build Log - http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1153270-corsair-500r-build-experience-updated.html#post15475620
> Kuni Xela - black
> StrataWhite - white
> ohioviper - white
> rwchui - white
> Invisible - black
> defektion - black
> PureBlackFire - white
> beggin - white
> n0ypi - white
> MourneBlade - white
> Punkrulz - black
> THEStorm - white
> erocker - white
> bleizer - white
> FDNY911 - white
> Overclockname - black
> fuzzywuzzy821 - black
> Azuredragon1 - white
> GRPace - white
> Greifi - white
> zorphan - white
> Iraklis -white
> hubwub
> Kurv
> dboythagr8
> wrzesi0 - white
> Hydrored - white
> SpiritGear
> _400R_
> texas_nightowl
> Flying Donkey
> Patrick117
> Jolting
> Lenster
> wannabe_modder
> jizwizard
> Delphi
> kg4icg
> 4x4n
> iXBluTux447XI
> iXAirCor325Xi
> KillerPM
> iamloco724
> amd955be5670
> 
> Signature Link
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url="http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/corsair-carbide-series-400r-500r-owners-club"][center][b]Corsair Carbide Series [400R/500R] Owners Club[/b][/center][/url]


add me please i just posted some pictures


----------



## oceanrocks

First I put the PSU 'wrong side' up.



Then I put it right side up. Now I could route the wires properly.





Please add me. Thanks.


----------



## Mackem

I have a 400R and the Antec Neo Eco 620W PSU and I can't route some of my cables (i.e. 8 pin ATX, 24 pin) because the cables are too short, meaning there's a mess of cables trailing through the case. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## sli_shroom

extensions.

8 pin

24 pin

or better yet, check out our very own lutro for a full custom piece... http://www.overclock.net/t/1189502/lutro0-customs-sleeved-extensions-for-sale/0_100

he does incredible work


----------



## OverClocker55

Did some benchmarks Stuck with a GTS 450 until I get either new nvidia's gpu's or AMD's.


----------



## dos659

Carbide 400R with window mod.

Can i join?


----------



## jmdulay

Just got my 500R yesterday. This case is really sleek especially in white.

Could you guys post some pictures of the back of your motherboard? I could use some help with cable management in that area. Not that my side panel won't close or anything, I just wanna make it tidier.


----------



## aflictzora

so i got myself a 500r and everything is set except the front fans.

They seem to be connected to something up the front panel, which i guess is the fan controller. But how do i actually power this thing?

Theres a molex looking thing hanging inside the case but how am i to connect it to my psu?


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aflictzora*
> 
> so i got myself a 500r and everything is set except the front fans.
> They seem to be connected to something up the front panel, which i guess is the fan controller. But how do i actually power this thing?
> Theres a molex looking thing hanging inside the case but how am i to connect it to my psu?


yep...the black molex pass through provides power to the fan controller (which in turn provides power to the 3 black fan connectors)

remember that corsair uses the rpm lead to power the leds in the fans, so only the corsair fans will work completely (fan power and led power) with those fan connections


----------



## aflictzora

Yeah but where do i connect the molex? it doesnt fit in my hx750w? Do i need some kind of adapter?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aflictzora*
> 
> Yeah but where do i connect the molex? it doesnt fit in my hx750w? Do i need some kind of adapter?


just plug in into the molex.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbide 400R with window mod.
> Can i join?


Thats a sexy case and I know it


----------



## eyesmiles

I finally got around to borrowing my sister's bf's camera. May I join the club?













Fans were replaced with Aerocool Shark White: 120mm x4 (3 in the front, 1 in the rear) and 140mm x2 (top).
Side panel fan is replaced with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro White 200mm.
The hard drives are in the 5.25" drive bays via Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD Cage.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> I finally got around to borrowing my sister's bf's camera. May I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans were replaced with Aerocool Shark White: 120mm x4 (3 in the front, 1 in the rear) and 140mm x2 (top).
> Side panel fan is replaced with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro White 200mm.
> The hard drives are in the 5.25" drive bays via Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD Cage.


----------



## oceanrocks

http://www.corsair.com/support/

Guys, I know everyone in this thread has either a 400R OR 500R. If you are a fan of a windowed side panel, please click the above link I posted and chose the appropriate product type and tell them that you would buy a window side panel if they were selling one.

Thanks!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oceanrocks*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/support/
> Guys, I know everyone in this thread has either a 400R OR 500R. If you are a fan of a windowed side panel, please click the above link I posted and chose the appropriate product type and tell them that you would buy a window side panel if they were selling one.
> Thanks!


ok I posted that we need clear side panels


----------



## PCSarge

im so in its not funny.



tight fit between rad and mobo, looking at about 3MM of space.

500R BTW, i would not have fit my rad inside a 400R.

"Arctic White" as they call it, i grew tired of black cases

and mr corsair george, if you see this, another 1CM of space inside the case for a rad up top would be appreciated, along with a fillport hole, otherwise, i love it.


----------



## oceanrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok I posted that we need clear side panels


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbide 400R with window mod.
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sexy case and I know it
Click to expand...

thanks mate


----------



## Rognin

Pic of my GF's 500R I built her. The yellow wire you see is for the side panel fan...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Pic of my GF's 500R I built her. The yellow wire you see is for the side panel fan...


good to know i can mount another 120 rad in the back if i need to


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> good to know i can mount another 120 rad in the back if i need to


You will, you just ca't put it in a push config. The rad doesn`t mount directly to the back... so only a pull config can work.


----------



## JCG

Rognin, that blue rad+tubing combo looks beautiful!


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Rognin, that blue rad+tubing combo looks beautiful!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Lustrose

My Corsair 500R







Black cause black is sexy!





Going for full watercooling and getting new parts once I find a job!


----------



## rwchui

Replaced "all" my Gelid Wings 12 UV Blue fans with Gentle Typhoons AP15 (1850RPM):

4 GTs AP15 on H100, and 1 for exhaust. Took out fans which were mounted on the HDD cage.
Sound adapter cables for each GTs AP15:

Removed mesh from the side panel.

Running H100 on low, rig is extremely quiet now, the sound of a laptop cooler.
GT AP15 ftw!

CPU ~ 45 degrees during BF3 (i7 2600k at 4.8ghz 1.368 vcore)
CPU ~ around 25 degrees idle



Proof of my i7 2600k chip running 5.0ghz with 1.39vcore while running Prime 95 with temperatures (H100 with AP15):



GPU ~ 45 degrees idle (dual screens, MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme 3GB)
GPU ~ 63 degrees during BF3

Before





After


----------



## DWSR

A search didn't turn anything up, so I'll ask here.

1) Can you buy additional drive cages for the 500R? If so, how much.

2) Can you mount (without modding) the drive cages anywhere else inside the case?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> A search didn't turn anything up, so I'll ask here.
> 1) Can you buy additional drive cages for the 500R? If so, how much.
> 2) Can you mount (without modding) the drive cages anywhere else inside the case?


you can buy the directly from corsair i believe. price i have no idea.

and not AFAIK, but whats drilling 4 tiny holes to mount a cage anyways?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Replaced "all" my Gelid Wings 12 UV Blue fans with Gentle Typhoons AP15 (1850RPM):
> 4 GTs AP15 on H100, and 1 for exhaust. Took out fans which were mounted on the HDD cage.
> Sound adapter cables for each GTs AP15:
> Removed mesh from the side panel.
> Running H100 on low, rig is extremely quiet now, the sound of a laptop cooler.
> GT AP15 ftw!
> CPU ~ 45 degrees during BF3 (i7 2600k at 4.8ghz 1.368 vcore)
> CPU ~ around 25 degrees idle
> 
> Proof of my i7 2600k chip running 5.0ghz with 1.39vcore while running Prime 95 with temperatures (H100 with AP15):
> 
> GPU ~ 45 degrees idle (dual screens, MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme 3GB)
> GPU ~ 63 degrees during BF3
> Before
> 
> 
> After


waiting for the "theres too much dust in my case" thread.

why on earth is it ontop of step stools?

i hold near the same temps with a 240 rad under full WC in pull w/ sickleflows, i can probably attribute that to good airflow into my case.as its pull exhaust.

where the heck did you get a white R.A.T.7?


----------



## rwchui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> waiting for the "theres too much dust in my case" thread.
> why on earth is it ontop of step stools?
> i hold near the same temps with a 240 rad under full WC in pull w/ sickleflows, i can probably attribute that to good airflow into my case.as its pull exhaust.
> where the heck did you get a white R.A.T.7?


Yes it does get quite dusty, that is why I have a lot of these ready:

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=64670&vpn=DustDestroyer&manufacture=FALCON%20SAFETY%20PRODUCTS&promoid=1301

I paid $80 CDN for my white contagion RAT7 on boxing day at Canada Computers (6400dpi)

Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_273_275&item_id=042530

The keyboard I paid $100 CDN after price matched.

Link: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=54109&vpn=DASK3ULTIMS1SI%20%288%2055800%2000119%207%29&manufacture=Metadot

500R is on top of step stools because its carpet floor


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you can buy the directly from corsair i believe. price i have no idea.
> and not AFAIK, but whats drilling 4 tiny holes to mount a cage anyways?


Not modding is easier than modding, but considering that it's only 4 mounting screws and I'm using a mATX motherboard, I can probably just mount a stack of these things into the case. That would be awesome. Yo dawg, I heard you like drives.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Pic of my GF's 500R I built her. The yellow wire you see is for the side panel fan...


i look at this ans see where i can mount MOAHH RADS!!!!








very sexy build!!


----------



## Kuni Xela

very nice and clean build rognin


----------



## Rognin

Thanks guys!

GF doesn`t appreciate it as much as I do....


----------



## Kuni Xela

mmm... dont tell me... she think the cooling setup looks like inners ?


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

Corsair George,

I must say the 400R i have bought and the 500R i have used on over 25 customer builds there amazing and very easy to work with. I recommend this to everyone even people who want full size because of the room the case has and the layout and how clean the management is


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> GF doesn`t appreciate it as much as I do....


1. Dump her.
2. More money to spend on water cooling
3. ?????
4. PROFIT!!


----------



## roskof

I love the finish on the 400R, the finish looks a lot better than my Silverstone FT02.

Here is my wife's PC!


----------



## a tech

You can all go ahead and add me right on that owners club. I can't wait to get this water cooled. Also how did you get those really cool sleeves for you're psu 24pin?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 1. Dump her.
> 2. More money to spend on water cooling
> 3. ?????
> 4. PROFIT!!


I've taken a liking to the v*j*y-j*y...









Anyhow, next step is to sleeve the 24 and 6 pin cables... but that's when I'll feel like it.


----------



## a tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> I've taken a liking to the v*j*y-j*y...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, next step is to sleeve the 24 and 6 pin cables... but that's when I'll feel like it.


lol whipped. That is cool tho. We all get that way sometimes.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a tech*
> 
> lol *whipped*. That is cool tho. We all get that way sometimes.


----------



## xenolith

The only short coming I could find with the 500R is the space at the top. There's no way I'd be able to fit my beloved 35mm x 120mm Delta VHE fans in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> Top panel comes off. Here's the amount of space you have in there.


And, even if I went with 25mm x 120mm fans, it looks to me like there wouldn't be enough inside clearance for my 50mm x 240mm radiator anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> Inside case, top space.


----------



## Rognin

Needs to be a slim rad to fit up top (31mm or less).


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Replaced "all" my Gelid Wings 12 UV Blue fans with Gentle Typhoons AP15 (1850RPM):
> 4 GTs AP15 on H100, and 1 for exhaust. Took out fans which were mounted on the HDD cage.
> Sound adapter cables for each GTs AP15:
> Removed mesh from the side panel.
> Running H100 on low, rig is extremely quiet now, the sound of a laptop cooler.
> GT AP15 ftw!
> CPU ~ 45 degrees during BF3 (i7 2600k at 4.8ghz 1.368 vcore)
> CPU ~ around 25 degrees idle
> 
> Proof of my i7 2600k chip running 5.0ghz with 1.39vcore while running Prime 95 with temperatures (H100 with AP15):
> 
> GPU ~ 45 degrees idle (dual screens, MSI N580GTX Lightning Extreme 3GB)
> GPU ~ 63 degrees during BF3
> Before
> 
> 
> After


Looks Sweet, just ordered this case today. Did you do the sleeving yourself?


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I love the finish on the 400R, the finish looks a lot better than my Silverstone FT02.
> Here is my wife's PC!


Yo bro, what kind of sleeves did you use on this setup?


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Pic of my GF's 500R I built her. The yellow wire you see is for the side panel fan...


What a nice watercooling rig for your GF.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiarkRuri*
> 
> What a nice watercooling rig for your GF.


I also use it as an extra folding rig... MOAR PPD!


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

^
have you tried mounting that 120mm rad on the top instead? Planning to get my water cooling but passive type like H70 or H100.

@topic

im still trying to think what mod I can do with my 400R. Im thinking of acrylic clear side panel first then powder coat outside the case.


----------



## roskof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiarkRuri*
> 
> Yo bro, what kind of sleeves did you use on this setup?


Those are the NZXT cable extensions I bought from Amazon, I was using those until I replaced them with the Bitfenix brand. Bitfenix looks much nicer and easier to work with. Here is what they look like:


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

^
I see. Im planning to do also some mods full sleeving with my seasonic x-660w psu but using FTW or mdpc.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiarkRuri*
> 
> ^
> have you tried mounting that 120mm rad on the top instead? Planning to get my water cooling but passive type like H70 or H100.
> @topic
> im still trying to think what mod I can do with my 400R. Im thinking of acrylic clear side panel first then powder coat outside the case.


Passive will not be enough first of all. Yes a 120 will also fit up top. You just have to be careful what thickness rad you want to put. Anything above 400mm won't fit I think.


----------



## OverClocker55

Love my 500R


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> GF doesn`t appreciate it as much as I do....


They rarely do







BUT hey.. happy "wife" ...happy life... Very nice build.. Great pictures


----------



## FDNY911

This is the finished product for my 500R:














































A little dusty =/













































She runs pretty well. I can play BF3 with no problems. I play Men Of War: Assault Squad and Total War: Empire in their fullest settings and it runs great! I haven't had any issues in terms of over heating. I think Highest was 59c, some where around there @ 100% load. I have the GPU fan running at 80%, Kind of loud but it honestly doesn't bother me. The H100 is at its full setting as well. Been a bit broke so I haven't had the chance of replacing the stock fans on the H100 or the stock fan at the rear of the rig. I plan on sleeving everything and cleaning it up a little bit more. I really like the digital fan controllers so maybe one day I'll get me one.


----------



## OverClocker55

I won this sdd







but I own 2 ssd's in my system already so what should I do?


----------



## KillerPM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I won this sdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I own 2 ssd's in my system already so what should I do?


Throw it on ebay.

Or use it.


----------



## FDNY911

Gift it to me lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Im thinking of using it for fraps and bf3


----------



## -Frostbite-

Great case, I would give it an 4/5 stars

-Frostbite-


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Frostbite-*
> 
> Great case, I would give it an 4/5 stars
> -Frostbite-


i would have to agree (a high 4 at that). the only thing i have found that i dont care for is the thin/cheap drive trays. they are so thin they flex and when you put SSDs in them they look empty. i am going to use aftermarket ssd adapters and try to mount them differently


----------



## kfxsti

add me to the group . got it yesterday afternoon and just threw everything in so i could get back to playing bf3 scrims.
i will be adding a modular psu ( when it arrives) , rasa kit, and some cable sleeving. ill post more pics then.
thanks guys for having this group, i did A LOTor searching and you guys pretty much helped answer all my questions with out me having to post a single one


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## sli_shroom

a heat gun works 10x better than a lighter for heat shrink. it is a worthwhile investment if you think you will occasionally do sleeving projects in the future


----------



## jbobb

Ok, I got my 500r on the way. Now I have a question for you guys and hope you can help. I have a h80 that I will be installing and everyting else is the same as listed in sig.

I was wondering what might be the best place to put the rad for the h80. On the back, top back or top front areas. Plus, intake or exahust. I would like to try to have positive pressure and keep everything cool. Also, depending on the position of the h80, what would be the best placement for the rest of the fans, or best placement to add fans to. I have a couple extra 120 fans that I can add if needed to the case, but probably will not fill up every possible fan location.

Thanks and can't wait to get everything moved into the new case.


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

i would personally put it in the rear part of the case. I had 2 rigs 1 on top and one rear and the 1 on top got more dusty.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxVaptex467Xx*
> 
> i would personally put it in the rear part of the case. I had 2 rigs 1 on top and one rear and the 1 on top got more dusty.


Hmmm. I guess I figured, if I did put it on the top, I would do intake. That would take advantage of the filters (there is a dust filter on the top right?). I thought if the top would work ok, it might be more hidden also. I could put fan on top area then rad and 2nd fan under inside the case. I really just want to put it in the best area with it looking as good as it can.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Hmmm. I guess I figured, if I did put it on the top, I would do intake. That would take advantage of the filters (there is a dust filter on the top right?). I thought if the top would work ok, it might be more hidden also. I could put fan on top area then rad and 2nd fan under inside the case. I really just want to put it in the best area with it looking as good as it can.


Nope, no dust filters. But you can find some at demciflex, great air filters!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Nope, no dust filters. But you can find some at demciflex, great air filters!


Ok, thanks. I guess the best will be to keep the h80 as an exhaust then. Maybe I will just put it in the rear and then put another intake fan at the bottom of the case in the area next to the psu and add one exhaust at the top also.

That should still keep positive ariflow...correct. 2 exhaust (H80 at rear, a 120 at top) and 4 intake (2 at front, 1 side and 1 bottom). Maybe I wouldnt' even need to add the 1 at the bottom, or maybe add 2 exhaust on top instead of just one.


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ok, I got my 500r on the way. Now I have a question for you guys and hope you can help. I have a h80 that I will be installing and everyting else is the same as listed in sig.
> I was wondering what might be the best place to put the rad for the h80. On the back, top back or top front areas. Plus, intake or exahust. I would like to try to have positive pressure and keep everything cool. Also, depending on the position of the h80, what would be the best placement for the rest of the fans, or best placement to add fans to. I have a couple extra 120 fans that I can add if needed to the case, but probably will not fill up every possible fan location.
> Thanks and can't wait to get everything moved into the new case.


I would also recommend it to be installed in rear to avoid dusty rad and fans..

I just undervolted my CPU and got a temp of 24c-27c" idle.. Great case for airflow. I won't be posting my 400r here, maybe once i have my new PSU sleeved and got either Southern Islands or Kepler GPU


----------



## n1cK5677

Has anyone done a custom loop in either of these cases?


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

Just want to share guys...

Corsair 300R :






I hope the price would be lesser than 400R or 500R, so i can purchase this for my brother.


----------



## Siegfried262

Hey guys.

I've come into some unexpected money and I"m thinking of grabbing a 400r. I've read it needs special screws to mount fans. Is this just for the existing fans or does this apply to all the fan slots? And if so, does it come with extra screws for the other slots?


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

@siegfried

not all of them, the back fans uses cross-recess drive flat head screws or the usual screws for cooling fans ( http://www.endpcnoise.com/e/images/case_fan_screws.jpg ) while the front fans uses the long screws like this one ( http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1737/corsair_h100_023.jpg ) im not really sure what's the name of that screws. I believe the black fan screws are ionized, correct me if im wrong..Screws comes in the package.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cK5677*
> 
> Has anyone done a custom loop in either of these cases?


Yup in my GF's puter. Build log is in my sig as Nat-inator.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

So I got my hands on one of these. I gotta say it is pretty nice even though I have zero experience with cases and building computers since this is my first build.

But anyway, here's some pics.









Right after I got everything set inside.



First time powering it up.



How it sits now.



Eventually I would like to go with some water cooling. I have my eyes set on the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 but it looks like the radiator won't fit in the convenient radiator spot at the top without cutting it up. However I did find a radiator that might fit. I just ordered it so it hasn't arrived yet. but if it fits, I will be sure to spill the beans on it if no one knows about it.

Otherwise I am very please with this case and I am glad I let my buddy talk me into it after I was looking at getting a Haf like a n00b.


----------



## Rognin

Here's a critique: Clean up the cables in the case. Pass the CPU power cord through the back and pass it in the upper left corner. Bring the sata cables through the grommets and into the back. It'll make a world of difference, and make the case look nice and tidy.

EDIT: As long as the rad is less than 35mm it'll fit up top. I have one in my GF's puter, actually two. Both are Black Ice Stealth rads.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Thank you! Sadly the CPU power cord is just barely too short to go around back. I tried that first and it is probably the one thing that I am most unhappy about. I will admit that my cable management is pretty crappy but it was my first build after all. When I go back in to install the water kit I will be rerouting the cables as best as I can. I am also thinking of getting a modular PSU to help clean things up a bit as well.

I guess the radiator isn't a big secret. The one I found and ordered is a Black Ice Pro II Radiator and it's 133 x 277 x 25 mm.


----------



## Azuredragon1

corsair CS = great got my fan screws within a week =)


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Thank you! Sadly the CPU power cord is just barely too short to go around back. I tried that first and it is probably the one thing that I am most unhappy about. I will admit that my cable management is pretty crappy but it was my first build after all. When I go back in to install the water kit I will be rerouting the cables as best as I can. I am also thinking of getting a modular PSU to help clean things up a bit as well.
> I guess the radiator isn't a big secret. The one I found and ordered is a Black Ice Pro II Radiator and it's 133 x 277 x 25 mm.


Is that the previous or the new generation of rads from Hardware Labs? It's also 28.60mm thick... =P

Good choice, enjoy the water cooling. Best hobby in the world!


----------



## Siegfried262

Thanks for the reply.

I was looking at pictures of the case, is it possible to mount fans on the other side of the hard drive cage?


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I was looking at pictures of the case, is it possible to mount fans on the other side of the hard drive cage?


there are screw holes to mount 120mm fans on both side of the hard drive cages


----------



## Siegfried262

Lovely! It might have to wait a bit but I'll have to grab some fans for that side of the cage once I order the case.

Three front intakes (with the use of an adapter for three of the 5.25" bays), two on the other side of the cage, front top intake, side intake. Positive pressure, oh my <3


----------



## senslessenigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> May sound a little nerdy, but like I said on my Newegg review,
> I've never felt this way about a case ever. Its like the feeling of making a 10,000 piece puzzle and having 9,999 pieces in place with one missing, then after 10 years you finally find it and the masterpiece is complete. (10 years of pc building, this case has everything I've wanted or needed, and leaves nothing for me personally to be desired, thus my masterpiece epic puzzle is complete).
> Even my wife, who doesnt know a processor from a stick of ram, thinks its the best looking computer case shes seen.
> I ******* love this case. Carry on...


That's exactly what my wife said, and exactly what I thought (wording optional).


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

I would like to join 400R club pics in signature


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

@vaptex

nice psu and top fans







. Im also thinking of white theme with my 400r but all of my fans has red led.


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

thanks. Those fans are NZXT... Going with the Blue/white/black theme


----------



## Mackem

I'm not sure if I have my fans positions right for optimum airflow. I have the 2 stock 120mm intake fans in the front, stock 120mm fan exhaust at the back and I have 2 BitFenix 140mm intake fans on the side and 2 more of these 140mm fans exhausting at the top. If I have done it right, which position should my heatsink fan go?

Thanks.


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

what cpu cooler u have... Most cpu cooler u want to intake air from front and exhaust through back of case


----------



## Mackem

I have the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. Am I right in thinking I want the heatsink fan pointing towards the front of the case?


----------



## XxVaptex467Xx

you want one sucking in air and the other pulling it out for a push pull setup


----------



## xciter327

Got my case last week.









I am very happy with the result. The Thermalright Shaman really keeps that 6970 cool and quiet.


----------



## Rognin

Cable Management. You should have just enough space to get those PCI-E cables through the back grommet and up to the card. What about the CPU power cable, does it not make it all the way to the top through the small hole? I know they are very hard to deal with and hurts your hands, but they look much better when they are out of sight.

Love the SSD position. No fuss no mess, and gets you the great air flow you want from a case!

Nice build buddy, and great desk!


----------



## JourdanWithaU

My CPU Cable makes it up around back and through the hole, but there isn't enough slack to plug it in. I'm not sure if this is a common thing with the 500R, like the hole is just barely too high, or if the cable on my particular PSU is just short.

Interesting to see xciter327 routing it along the Mobo like he did.

I gotta say though, I am really torn on the case color. I know Black is a good choice for my particular set-up, but the white just looks so damn good.


----------



## n1cK5677

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Yup in my GF's puter. Build log is in my sig as Nat-inator.


were you able to put fans on those rads, I had trouble fitting an h100 in my 400...the 8-pin on my gene z made it a small pain?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cK5677*
> 
> were you able to put fans on those rads, I had trouble fitting an h100 in my 400...the 8-pin on my gene z made it a small pain?


500R was given just a little more space to fit the rads and fans if I remember correctly. But it's a mater of mm. I had not problems at all, it all fit together perfectly.


----------



## n1cK5677

I was able to fit the h100, yet I had to give the 8-pin a lot of slack to run it under the rad. I hope to be able to add enough slack (using the hole right over the psu to route the 8-pin).


----------



## xciter327

Both the PCI-Express cables and the 8 pin power for the CPU are too short to go trough the back. I am trying to find the box with PSU cables that came with the OCZ, but I think I have lost it somewhere. I am gessing that I could just buy longer ones right?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> Both the PCI-Express cables and the 8 pin power for the CPU are too short to go trough the back. I am trying to find the box with PSU cables that came with the OCZ, but I think I have lost it somewhere. I am gessing that I could just buy longer ones right?


Or cheaper yet, get some sleeved extensions. That will change the whole look of the computer and provide you with the added lenght needed to clean up the inside.


----------



## n1cK5677

I have a tx750, and the 8-pin routed just fine...i could feed it through the hole closer to the PSU if i need more slack (which I likely won't need unless I get a custom loop, which I plan on doing) BTW @Rognin should those rads fit okay into a 400R or should I mount the dual rad externally? Furthermore, what length of tubing did you use? I'm quite curious about the Nat-inator...


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cK5677*
> 
> I have a tx750, and the 8-pin routed just fine...i could feed it through the hole closer to the PSU if i need more slack (which I likely won't need unless I get a custom loop, which I plan on doing) BTW @Rognin should those rads fit okay into a 400R or should I mount the dual rad externally? Furthermore, what length of tubing did you use? I'm quite curious about the Nat-inator...


I dunno about the 400R. People complain the the H100 is a tight fit and the rad is 27mm thick, and the BI Stealth's are 31mm thick.

When I start up a new build I always buy 10ft (3.5m) of tubing minimum. For one, I need to cut it in 3 to start off for rad flushing. I use pumps to flush the rads; I find it easier and more reassuring when I finally see no more flux in the sink. Then cut it up to fit within the case for blocks, pumps and rads. You never know when you'll screw something up, and for the price you pay tubing I say get a little extra. Having to wait the extra shipping days cause you're missing some and you can't finish is a phobia of mine, that and not having a working computer to play with.

Shoot away, I'll answer any questions to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## n1cK5677

Here is how the H100 fit in my build:



Also, the front USB 3 header messed up, here is another pic:


----------



## kfxsti

just an updated pic or two. my 7970 will be here tomm or tuesday. a modular psu, sleeving, and rasa kit will be ordered thursday












with the lian fans in the case, lit up


----------



## n1cK5677

Anyone know the max thickness radiator that can internally fit in a 400r...or do I have to mount the rad externally?


----------



## n1cK5677

Or get a different case







I'm starting to regret buying the 400r







Should I be feeling this way


----------



## jbobb

Please ad me to the club. Just got everything transfered from my old Antec 900 to my 500r yesterday.









Here is my Antec 900 build....



Here is the 500r build...


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cK5677*
> 
> Or get a different case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to regret buying the 400r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be feeling this way


It's a very nice case for air cooling, just no really designed for water cooling.


----------



## n1cK5677

Pssh, air cooling is so passe.


----------



## Redshifty

Just finished building my first water cooled computer. Modified the 500r a bit but kept the stock look.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshifty*
> 
> Just finished building my first water cooled computer. Modified the 500r a bit but kept the stock look.


really nice job. use some red sleeving or heatshrink to cover up the yellow/etc psu wires and you definitely have a 10/10


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshifty*
> 
> Just finished building my first water cooled computer. Modified the 500r a bit but kept the stock look.


Very nice. Is there room to push/pull your front mounted radiator? Or would that push the drive bays too close to the PSU? From the pics it may work. But hey if your temps are fine as it is then there's no point









For the cost in interior space, fan dollars and effort - especially with say an H100 system I really wonder if the couple of degrees benefit of push/pull are worth it. I guess it depends how close to the danger zone your temps are or your goal. Lowest possible or very stable with usable interior space and room to grow.

This looks very nice. Even with the yellow bits









Jimma


----------



## Redshifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> Very nice. Is there room to push/pull your front mounted radiator? Or would that push the drive bays too close to the PSU? From the pics it may work. But hey if your temps are fine as it is then there's no point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cost in interior space, fan dollars and effort - especially with say an H100 system I really wonder if the couple of degrees benefit of push/pull are worth it. I guess it depends how close to the danger zone your temps are or your goal. Lowest possible or very stable with usable interior space and room to grow.
> This looks very nice. Even with the yellow bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimma


I did fit one additional scythe fan above the drive bay to pull. I'm only using five fans currently and the side fan is disconnected. My idle temps are 29-30C for the CPU (in BIOS, need a program for windows). I'm not overclocked yet. I had to shift the drive bay about half an inch and drill some new holes to make it all fit. The front bezel plastic on the inside was also shaved so the fans would clear.

My 5870 ramps up to 37C during a two hour session of Tribes Ascend beta.

I did want to sleeve the cables originally but mostly got impatient at all the parts on the table. I think when I refill the system in five or six months I'll look into doing that.

Cooling Specs:

2x XSPC EX240 Radiators
4x Yate Loon 120x20mm Medium speed fans pushing / 1x scythe fan pulling on the front rad
Koolance RP-452x2 v1.3 (wasn't as difficult to bleed as people say)
2x Swiftech RP-450s pumps
XSPC Raystorm
XSPC Razor
EK North bridge block
Primochill 1/2ID x 3/4OD tubing
Bitspower Fittings
Distilled water with a few drops anti algae
MX-2 paste on everything

Thanks for the compliments, much appreciated!


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshifty*
> 
> Just finished building my first water cooled computer. Modified the 500r a bit but kept the stock look.


Interesting, What did you do to get that top rad to fit so well?


----------



## Redshifty

I cut the middle part out that separates the fan cutouts. I bent the corners and middle downward until it was slightly lower. Leveled them out and kept test fitting until it sat low enough. My metal bending skills are pretty sub par but it cannot be seen, even barely so with the cover off. The radiator was thin enough that it didn't need to go too much lower. I also had to file a bit, things weren't lining up 100 percent.

I tried to take more pictures but my camera was not focusing for some reason. I just gave up and got the work done.


----------



## cluelessguy

Can someone show me a close up of an ssd installed in the tray?

The only way I can see of doing it is putting the ssd upside down and using 4 screws.

Or is that the way I should be doing it?


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

@cluelessguy

Here is a video from Corsair itself, on how to install a Force GT SSD on a Carbide 400r


----------



## sli_shroom

please add me since i finally got off my lazy butt and finished my latest build


----------



## jizwizard

just a few updates on my 400r. sorry about crappy pics


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiarkRuri*
> 
> @cluelessguy
> Here is a video from Corsair itself, on how to install a Force GT SSD on a Carbide 400r


Thanks.

One more random question.

There is a switch on the front of the case that controls the lights on the two front fans.

I pressed it and the lights turned off (great)

However when I push the switch on again the lights only stay on while the button is pressed, if I let go the lights turn off.

Is my switch broken?

Can anyone press the light switch and tell me if the lights switch off and then will come back on again.

I've even removed front panel and tried pressing the switch but again lights will only come on while the button is pressed.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Mine turns the lights on an off. I have to press it kind of funny sometime, but I figured that's because I have big fingers. Try to press it as deep as possible?


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Mine turns the lights on an off. I have to press it kind of funny sometime, but I figured that's because I have big fingers. Try to press it as deep as possible?


No luck, I've even tried removing front cover and pushing the switch it won't stay on.

Guess it's faulty


----------



## Phoenixlight

For the 500R I noticed that there isn't a filter for that side fan, are many of you getting a lot of dust in the case? looks like something Corsair overlooked when designing this case.


----------



## Munk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> For the 500R I noticed that there isn't a filter for that side fan, are many of you getting a lot of dust in the case? looks like something Corsair overlooked when designing this case.


There are people who have made filters for the side panel with products from Demciflex. I have contacted them regarding a filter option for the 500r. I really want a filter for that side panel.


----------



## ZodiarkRuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> No luck, I've even tried removing front cover and pushing the switch it won't stay on.
> Guess it's faulty


yup it might be faulty. You might want to call corsair about this. They do have a great support on their products. A friend of mine had some problem with USB 3.0 front panel using the adapter that came in his 400R. Corsair replaced not only the adapter but the whole 400r itself without sending the defective 400r case back to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> For the 500R I noticed that there isn't a filter for that side fan, are many of you getting a lot of dust in the case? looks like something Corsair overlooked when designing this case.


On my 400r, the only way dust coming in is in front intake fans, maybe some little on top and side part. I think the side panel fans are useless, since it might interfere the airflow from the front and to the back ( some may have fan on the HDD bay for gpu cooling like mine ). That's why i don't install fans on side panel. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rognin

Where can I get a side panel for the 400 or 500R (back side)?

I want to cut out the buldge to mod my 650D side panel for extra wire space...


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Where can I get a side panel for the 400 or 500R (back side)?
> I want to cut out the buldge to mod my 650D side panel for extra wire space...


I think this is what you are looking for. I dropped my jaw the first time I saw the bulge on the 400R/500R, it's such a great idea and I personally hadn't seen it in a mainstream case before.

Good luck, and post pics in the 650D owner club if you do it =)


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> For the 500R I noticed that there isn't a filter for that side fan, are many of you getting a lot of dust in the case? looks like something Corsair overlooked when designing this case.


not sure if i'm allowed to post links to other forums but mine has a demciflex. $30.00 posted. Pictures here: URL=http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=101957http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=101957][/URL[/URL]]

Cheers
Jimma


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> not sure if i'm allowed to post links to other forums but mine has a demciflex. $30.00 posted. Pictures here: URL=http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=101957http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=101957][/URL[/URL]]
> Cheers
> Jimma


Is that the 329mm*250mm sized one? and does it seem to work?


----------



## Jimma47

I've only put it on today but yeah seems to work and that's the size. It attaches magnetically. I was thinking about getting a white one but I'm glad I went with the black for contrast.

I've had my case for a couple of months and have definitely noticed dust build up on the side panel. Less so on the front but maybe it's just not as noticeable. I'm about to put my H100 in it so will be interesting to see whether that fills up with dust too!


----------



## OverClocker55

HAF 912 or 500R hmmm.....


----------



## OverClocker55

ahhh


----------



## kfxsti

finally got the rasa in last night, and went ahead and installed the 2nd 7970. havent decided if im going to put the 7970s under water yet or not


----------



## Shotto

Greetings! Just finished my first ever PC build (well almost a couple of HD's to add from my other PC), though I admit I cheated a little by buying a motherboard bundle with the CPU, memory and weedy stock CPU cooler already installed. Purely for peace of mind as I dreaded getting a dead board, and I wanted to see how much room there is to play with inside.

Plugging in the 8-pin power was probably the worst part, and it all seems to have gone well except my HD activity light is not working, though I think I've plugged it into the right position on the Front Panel Header.

My first upgrade is going to be a decent cooler originally I was going with a Noctua NH-D14, but the included memory is too tall (and I must admit the size and weight of the Noctua puts me off a little). I'm planning on installing either the Antec H2O 920 or Corsair H100 which of course fits so nicely in the 500R! However I'm not keen on having to remove the side panel every-time I want to change the fan setting, the Antec seems much more control-able with the included software. Any recommendations either way? I believe the Antec is quieter which is another plus.

Delighted with my 500R case which seems like great quality to me, and I've managed to make a reasonable job of the cable management, really pleased I went for the white version too.

Corsair Carbide 500R White Case
Intel Core i7 2600K
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Motherboard
Corsair TX 850W ATX2.31 80 PLUS® Bronze PSU
Crucial CT128M4SSD2 128GB M4 SSD
Samsung S222AB 22x DVD+/-RW SATA Black
Pioneer BDR-S06XLB 12x Blu-Ray ReWriter
XFX AMD Radeon HD 7970 3072MB <<< Was pondering going 3930k but not available at the moment, so thought I'd splurge on this instead.


----------



## Mackem

Gah, I'm still trying to figure out if I have my airflow setup right in my 400R. I have 2 front fans intake, 2 side fans intake, 2 top fans exhaust and 1 rear fan exhaust with my Hyper 212 EVO fan pulling air from the front to back of the case.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Gah, I'm still trying to figure out if I have my airflow setup right in my 400R. I have 2 front fans intake, 2 side fans intake, 2 top fans exhaust and 1 rear fan exhaust with my Hyper 212 EVO fan pulling air from the front to back of the case.


That is pretty much optimal! The positive pressure will push air out the pci-e slots and other holes, making it harder to accumulate dust and maintaining a cool environment! Just need 2x cheapo dust filters from newegg or wherever for the 2x side fans and you're set


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> 
> finally got the rasa in last night, and went ahead and installed the 2nd 7970. havent decided if im going to put the 7970s under water yet or not


Did you mod the case to fit the rad or just running a pull configuration?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## selectstriker2

hey guys just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten about you. Just been busy trying to get my last semester of college straightened out. Hope to update the op with all our new members soon


----------



## OverClocker55

Did u add me? i forgot;


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'll be reading this thread just like I do with the Obsidian and Graphite ones, so I look forward to all your feedback. Things you like, things you think could be better - all this stuff helps us with our future cases. We've gone from 2 cases at the beginning of this year to 7 cases now, and we have a lot of plans to extend the product lineup into new and interesting areas. Nothing is off the table.
> So every post on these forums where somebody says "make the cables shorter" or "I like the way the side panels fit" or whatever helps me make 2012s products that much better.


I have it and its astounding


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Did you mod the case to fit the rad or just running a pull configuration?


im just running a pull right now. i will be modding the case this week so i can run a push pull. if you would like some pics when its completed i can post some








now that i have the rasa kit installed i am bit addicted, so i will be ordering more goodies this week .


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> im just running a pull right now. i will be modding the case this week so i can run a push pull. if you would like some pics when its completed i can post some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that i have the rasa kit installed i am bit addicted, so i will be ordering more goodies this week .


Yes please. Curious, what kind of delta temps are you seeing with it in its current configuration?


----------



## PProph

I've been going through this thread and a ton of other research on this case (500R) and one other as my final selection for my new build. It's up against the CM Storm Trooper. I'm not super keen on the fan control on either, this case has the advantage of being cheaper allowing for more money to spend on aftermarket fan control. Outside of that it's all a matter of space, looks and more front side connectivity on the CM as far as my needs are concerned. I'm almost sold on this case but I have some questions (that I have yet to find an answer to).

Can I easily install a third fan in the front (above the other two fan mounts), that is is there some sort of 5.25 bay converter or adapter that allows me to do such a thing without a lot of effort? My main concern is that too much of my airflow intake (side fans notwithstanding) would be from below, directing more to the video card which essentially blocks off the top portion of the motherboard (which in my case is a mATX so space is limited on it). Granted I'll have a large heatsink with fans on the cpu, but I'd like to push air towards that if you take my meaning. I've seen some cases in this thread that look like they MAY have a third front intake fan. Is it possible?

Also, obviously this being an owners thread it might be biased, but outside of bells and whistles, will this case perform as well as the CM? Bearing in mind that I have no current interest in watercooling (I know it's blasphemy on a forum like this to speak of such things).

I'll be honest, I probably don't fit in on any overclock forum as I'm not a super enthusiast, but I do like to build rigs, and enthusiasts always have the most knowledge when it comes to these things.

Any help is appreciated, I am leaning towards the 500R black, I just need to picture the details before I make my decision. Thanks!


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Kaytfoh

Hey guys, considering getting this case, so much so I put a little effort into designing the air flow. I've not always been a hardware man I have always been more into the software side of things so if I'm barking up the wrong tree with this please let me know!

Here's a diagram of the air flow (the octagon shape is basically a closed loop water cooler and the black will be attached to the top rear outlet in a push/pull configuration.



If you have any alternative suggestions then please, advise me, you guys are the masters at this kind of thing and I am just figuring things out.

Thanks


----------



## overpower

actually the airflow must be exactly this. front,left side and bottom intake and right side(back of mb),top and back export (? did i tell right? i don't know very well english)


----------



## sli_shroom

a few updates to basic black...

before...




























after...


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> actually the airflow must be exactly this. front,left side and bottom intake and right side(back of mb),top and back export (? did i tell right? i don't know very well english)


I get what you mean, I may just go for the best air cooler I can find so that I can use a fan on the back exhaust, so that the hot air rising from the GPUs (I'll have 2 n580 lightnings) can exit there instead of it being used solely as an exhaust for the CPU only. I think if the cooler has 2 fans (one on either side of the heatsink) then I'll be able to direct the heat to the back exhaust in a push pull configuration. Then heat rising from the graphics cards closer to the vent will be pushed out along with the hot air from the CPU.

Is that decent enough?


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PProph*
> 
> Also, obviously this being an owners thread it might be biased, but outside of bells and whistles, will this case perform as well as the CM? Bearing in mind that I have no current interest in watercooling (I know it's blasphemy on a forum like this to speak of such things).
> I'll be honest, I probably don't fit in on any overclock forum as I'm not a super enthusiast, but I do like to build rigs, and enthusiasts always have the most knowledge when it comes to these things.
> Any help is appreciated, I am leaning towards the 500R black, I just need to picture the details before I make my decision. Thanks!


To this - I'd say the CM Storm Trooper is a better case. Go with that - if money is not an issue. Handle, SSD dock, hidey hole for spare bits and pieces. Heaps of space. I'd be tempted if I hadn't already bought the 500R prior to it's release. Aesthetics are another thing tho. The 500 in black looks sweet. The StormTrooper is a bit love it or leave it IMHO.

Either way I think you'd be happy.

Oh one more thing - if you want to use XL-ATX or E-ATX like a Rampage Extreme down the track for future builds you'd be better off with the Stormtrooper as the Corsair doesn't natively support that size.

Good luck either way.


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Looks good. You've got some extra lighting in there? LED strips,cold cathode or just some LED fans in the roof?


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> a few updates to basic black...


Beautiful. I was thinking 'why so much cooling'? Then I thought 'why not?'

I think it looks a little bit steampunk. Not sure that was the look you were going for but yeah beautiful work. Keep it up.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> Looks good. You've got some extra lighting in there? LED strips,cold cathode or just some LED fans in the roof?


its got 2 15in cathodes and some 120mm white fans which i took from the front


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PProph*
> 
> I've been going through this thread and a ton of other research on this case (500R) and one other as my final selection for my new build. It's up against the CM Storm Trooper. I'm not super keen on the fan control on either, this case has the advantage of being cheaper allowing for more money to spend on aftermarket fan control. Outside of that it's all a matter of space, looks and more front side connectivity on the CM as far as my needs are concerned. I'm almost sold on this case but I have some questions (that I have yet to find an answer to).
> 
> Can I easily install a third fan in the front (above the other two fan mounts), that is is there some sort of 5.25 bay converter or adapter that allows me to do such a thing without a lot of effort? My main concern is that too much of my airflow intake (side fans notwithstanding) would be from below, directing more to the video card which essentially blocks off the top portion of the motherboard (which in my case is a mATX so space is limited on it). Granted I'll have a large heatsink with fans on the cpu, but I'd like to push air towards that if you take my meaning. I've seen some cases in this thread that look like they MAY have a third front intake fan. Is it possible?
> 
> Also, obviously this being an owners thread it might be biased, but outside of bells and whistles, will this case perform as well as the CM? Bearing in mind that I have no current interest in watercooling (I know it's blasphemy on a forum like this to speak of such things).
> 
> I'll be honest, I probably don't fit in on any overclock forum as I'm not a super enthusiast, but I do like to build rigs, and enthusiasts always have the most knowledge when it comes to these things.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, I am leaning towards the 500R black, I just need to picture the details before I make my decision. Thanks!


You'll be better off with the NZXT Switch 810 than both. It's a much better case and is selling for $179.99. Look it up. Far better case than the two you're looking at.


----------



## PProph

Looks pretty sweet, definitely overkill for what I need but like you say it certainly future proofs me. No side intake which I prefer, but everything else is golden. I especially like the optional fan that you can tilt on the top hard drive cage, awesome stuff. I can't seem to find it in any of the usual online retailers here though, I'm assuming it's brand brand new. Thanks for the suggestion!

I might just end up going with the more affordable 500R and then get a bigger case like that down the road, I definitely like that NZXT over the Trooper, looks like it performs better too.

I appreciate the reply!


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> Beautiful. I was thinking 'why so much cooling'? Then I thought 'why not?'
> I think it looks a little bit steampunk. Not sure that was the look you were going for but yeah beautiful work. Keep it up.


thx...i have always loved the steampunk look and hope to do a complete themed build one of these days

the dual 480s really drop some some heat into the loop and the ud5 northbridge is known to run toasty. that being said the 125w tdp 1100 isnt a cool runner either. it definitely all adds up...well it used to lol


----------



## EquityTank

Just wanted to say thanks and share a video of my new rig.


----------



## Munk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> To this - I'd say the CM Storm Trooper is a better case. Go with that - if money is not an issue. Handle, SSD dock, hidey hole for spare bits and pieces. Heaps of space. I'd be tempted if I hadn't already bought the 500R prior to it's release. Aesthetics are another thing tho. The 500 in black looks sweet. The StormTrooper is a bit love it or leave it IMHO.
> Either way I think you'd be happy.
> Oh one more thing - if you want to use XL-ATX or E-ATX like a Rampage Extreme down the track for future builds you'd be better off with the Stormtrooper as the Corsair doesn't natively support that size.
> Good luck either way.


I advise NOT going with the CM Storm Trooper.

Watch this review by LavcoPriceTech.





 (URL function is not displaying the link, sorry for the direct posting of it).

They are unbiased and brutally honest in their reviews. I suggest 'leave it'.


----------



## OverClocker55

New Mod. Got my HDD's cage ziptied into the 5.25


----------



## ARandomOWL

Oh, hai!









I have a build log of a 500R going on HERE Still work in progress


















Lots of nice looking cases in this thread already


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> I advise NOT going with the CM Storm Trooper.
> Watch this review by LavcoPriceTech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (URL function is not displaying the link, sorry for the direct posting of it).
> They are unbiased and brutally honest in their reviews. I suggest 'leave it'.


I just watched it. Also check out OC3Ds Tiny Tom Logans review. Did I miss something? They all love it. With the exception of maybe the rear 140mm.

But yeah it's a personal choice as to looks and needs. Go with whatever you like They're all good cases.


----------



## Aparition

Hi 500r owners,
Just a few quick question as I am thinking of purchasing this case for my sig Rig. My current case is a CM Elite... I think 331 (really old) which I have dremel-fied in an attempt to modernize it over the years but it is still small with clearance issues with cable management and the hard drive bay and my GPU.

I was considering the CM 690ii advanced for a long time but after reading many suggest the 400r is thought as an enhanced version. The price difference between the 400r and 500r is not great enough to be a limiting factor and I like the drive bay customization of the 500r.

The question is in terms of Dust control for the 500r. How good are the front filters? Does the side panel fan have a dust filter or just the mesh? Does the side fan bring in a lot of dust?
My case will most likely sit on the floor and I have added many dust preventing measures to my old case which prevent 99% of dust from entering my current case.

Thanks for your time. I only hear good things about the 400r and 500r.
I will be using a Khuler 620 in the future so the added space will be a blessing.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hi 500r owners,
> Just a few quick question as I am thinking of purchasing this case for my sig Rig. My current case is a CM Elite... I think 331 (really old) which I have dremel-fied in an attempt to modernize it over the years but it is still small with clearance issues with cable management and the hard drive bay and my GPU.
> I was considering the CM 690ii advanced for a long time but after reading many suggest the 400r is thought as an enhanced version. The price difference between the 400r and 500r is not great enough to be a limiting factor and I like the drive bay customization of the 500r.
> The question is in terms of Dust control for the 500r. How good are the front filters? Does the side panel fan have a dust filter or just the mesh? Does the side fan bring in a lot of dust?
> My case will most likely sit on the floor and I have added many dust preventing measures to my old case which prevent 99% of dust from entering my current case.
> Thanks for your time. I only hear good things about the 400r and 500r.
> I will be using a Khuler 620 in the future so the added space will be a blessing.


Its great. my old haf 912 got so dusty.. But I have had this case since christmas and its almost looking mint and no dust. Also in terms of cooling it great. if your going to use the 620 then mount it on the back pushing the air out and then the other intakes are all filtered


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Its great. my old haf 912 got so dusty.. But I have had this case since christmas and its almost looking mint and no dust. Also in terms of cooling it great. if your going to use the 620 then mount it on the back pushing the air out and then the other intakes are all filtered


Thanks, I am actually using the K620 to cool the GTX470







so I will probably mount it on the hard-drive cage if it will fit. My Xigy cools my Q9550 just dandy.
Good to hear the dust isn't a large concern. I guess I can always just add the same dust system I had with the old POS case







. I should post a log...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Thanks, I am actually using the K620 to cool the GTX470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I will probably mount it on the hard-drive cage if it will fit. My Xigy cools my Q9550 just dandy.
> Good to hear the dust isn't a large concern. I guess I can always just add the same dust system I had with the old POS case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should post a log...


Well which color?







I got the white cause it don't scratch as easy


----------



## Aparition

Honestly the white is rather stylish... I have always been a minimalist with PC cases, but the white on black is getting to me the more I look at it.


----------



## Rodrorlz

I am in to the club !! Add me please








I bought the Carbide 500R White the last week,i am very happy with it








Here some pictures:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/52019f171488114
http://www.imagebam.com/image/a6028f171493106


----------



## Shotto

The various horror story's I've read about both the Corsair H100 and Antec H20 920 (especially the software) meant I went back to the Noctua NH-D14 which I have now obtained. It's not quite as massive and heavy as I expected, of course I've had to order some low profile memory now though (*mutters*).

I'm pondering exhausting the hot air out the back of the case, or take advantage of the fan holes in the roof of the 500R, move the rear fan up there and exhaust the heat upwards which makes a lot of sense. I'd welcome opinions of those using this cooler and especially those exhausting out the top of the case, should I remove the dust filter and would this method lead to an invasion of dust and noise?

Thoughts welcomed, thanks


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotto*
> 
> The various horror story's I've read about both the Corsair H100 and Antec H20 920 (especially the software) meant I went back to the Noctua NH-D14 which I have now obtained. It's not quite as massive and heavy as I expected, of course I've had to order some low profile memory now though (*mutters*).
> I'm pondering exhausting the hot air out the back of the case, or take advantage of the fan holes in the roof of the 500R, move the rear fan up there and exhaust the heat upwards which makes a lot of sense. I'd welcome opinions of those using this cooler and especially those exhausting out the top of the case, should I remove the dust filter and would this method lead to an invasion of dust and noise?
> Thoughts welcomed, thanks


Hey, since you have the same case and cooler as I am planning to, can you aim the orientation of the cooler so that it works in push pull towards the rear exhaust?


----------



## PProph

fyi I made my decision, my 500R Black shipped yesterday









I may even do a build blog or what have you.


----------



## Shotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> Hey, since you have the same case and cooler as I am planning to, can you aim the orientation of the cooler so that it works in push pull towards the rear exhaust?


I presume you mean adding a third fan to the Noctua next to the rear exhaust case fan? I've not fitted mine yet waiting on the RAM, but I think there is room. Probably best to fit the NH-D14 before ordering a fan though. There is a Noctua owners club here which I have only just started to digest, well worth a look


----------



## tehsciz

Well, my build absolutely isn't as nice as Owl's vision (which I'm a huge fan of) but I am extremely proud of it nevertheless. Sorry my camera sucks.

And I did some case modding that I think George would like to hear about - if he's reading, of course.

My cooling: XSPC RX240 in the bottom and some Swiftech 120 at the back exhaust. Komodo 6900 on the GPU, XSPC Rasa on the CPU.

Case mods, in a nutshell (covered more in depth below): Custom window, lucite - cut along the seam and bolted it on. Cut a notch out of the mobo tray for the case cables. Cut a hole out under where the HDD cages go for a 120mm fan.

My notes about the case:

1) I love this case.

2) Raise the top compartment (under the mesh) by 10+mm. I completely understand the compatibility with the H100 and its ability to drive sales of both - which I think is a masterful plan - but there has to still be a way to keep this absolute compatibility with the H100 while making it compatible with non-corsair radiators. I'm not asking for an RX240 to fit up there, but enough to get at least a slim 240.

3) Because it would hurt nothing and help at least a few people that buy the case, put one more filtered 120-compatible hole under the HDD cages. You'll see the hole I Dremeled for the second fan on my radiator - unless it's a feature you're specifically reserving for higher priced cases, which I suppose I can understand too. It just definitely helped me out for the configuration I wanted.

4) Offer a side panel with a window rather than the big..bulge. Enthusiast cases without the option for a window makes some of us sad. My Antec 900, with its utter lack of cable management, was embarrassing - definitely didn't want a window in it. However, the fantastic cable management opportunities and black interior make this case gorgeous inside. Not being able to see the work a lot of people put in to their interiors will turn people away from this case - yes, towards more expensive Corsair cases - but also toward comparable cases in the same price point that, while lacking other features, have a window. It can be a deal-breaking omission.

5) This is my biggest note - The cables from the panel at the front of the case should not be routed through the top grommeted hole next to the motherboard. There is a gap where the 5.25" bays meet the motherboard tray - if you are looking into the side of the case it is at the top left (or back) of the 5.25" bays - you can't slip the cables through it with it's stock design. However, I took a little bit out of the motherboard tray with a Dremel and was able to fit every cable through it - even the big USB 3.0 cable. This freed up the top grommet and, honestly, makes the interior look much cleaner. I attempted to take a photo below, which may or may not show what I'm talking about.

Anyway, here's my build - once again, I'm proud, and would be happy to added to the club















This is what I was talking about in note 5 - I drilled this small..notch, really out (or just extended the hole) and it made a huge difference. Opinions welcome.



Thanks for looking, I put a lot of time into this and as much money as was humanly possible (though I would've like to have had a lot more!). But this was what I could do.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotto*
> 
> I presume you mean adding a third fan to the Noctua next to the rear exhaust case fan? I've not fitted mine yet waiting on the RAM, but I think there is room. Probably best to fit the NH-D14 before ordering a fan though. There is a Noctua owners club here which I have only just started to digest, well worth a look


No I was not going to add a third, with the Noctua and the Silver Arrow, it showed very little improvement. I just mean orientated on the processor so that the fans push the air to the rear exhaust of the case.


----------



## Shotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> No I was not going to add a third, with the Noctua and the Silver Arrow, it showed very little improvement. I just mean orientated on the processor so that the fans push the air to the rear exhaust of the case.


Just fitted the Noctua








Yes you can fit it to exhaust out the back or through the roof. I went for the traditional rear exhaust orientation though. It was easy to fit and the fans run pretty quietly, temps much lower now compared to the nasty stock fan (which also made more noise!).

You can see the Noctua fitted in Tiny Tom Logan's Corsair Carbide 500R review:


----------



## ilikebeer

I'm a noob, but after thinking about this case I think it tries to do too many things...

*IF* you are going to watercool it (which people say it is very suitable for) then you don't want a massive mesh side panel that will just let dust in and has little use. Isn't one of the tenants of water cooling with external rad that the inside can be totally dust free? And if you are going to water cool it, don't you want people to see how awesome it looks inside? I can't see that well through tiny mesh holes.

*IF* you are just going to air cool it, you don't need it's features that make it suitable for water cooling. The fans it comes with are proprietary and can't be plugged in to other fan controllers that you might mount in one of your 5.25 bays, and the fans don't come with any specs at all as to performance.

Finally as for appearance, the LED fans seem WAY too bright.


----------



## PProph

It's good for cpu water cooling combined with air cooling for the rest of your system. It's not really designed specifically for water cooling, it's more so designed to work well with the H100, another Corsair product. I agree about the fan controller, I'll probably end up taking mine out completely (the fans, not the controller). The thing is if you like the white lights and are happy with what comes stock, it's adequate to run an average user system. Generally those who want to expand will very possibly swap all the fans out anyways to accommodate the looks and performance they prefer. As for the side mesh, I can agree with that, but that's really a user preference. Some people don't want a window. One could also mod it if they so choose.

Bottom line is it's a great case for the price, and I think it succeeds in "trying to do too many things" in that it offers you a lot of options to decide how you want to do your build. There aren't many cases at its price point which are as versatile IMO.


----------



## Munk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'm a noob, but after thinking about this case I think it tries to do too many things...
> *IF* you are going to watercool it (which people say it is very suitable for) then you don't want a massive mesh side panel that will just let dust in and has little use. Isn't one of the tenants of water cooling with external rad that the inside can be totally dust free? And if you are going to water cool it, don't you want people to see how awesome it looks inside? I can't see that well through tiny mesh holes.
> *IF* you are just going to air cool it, you don't need it's features that make it suitable for water cooling. The fans it comes with are proprietary and can't be plugged in to other fan controllers that you might mount in one of your 5.25 bays, and the fans don't come with any specs at all as to performance.
> Finally as for appearance, the LED fans seem WAY too bright.


Don't agree. It is not stated to be watercooler friendly with anything other than the H100.
There are at least 2 threads on this forum alone showing you how to use the fan controllers with non-stock fans.
I think 3 videos showing quick and easy modding to give a windowed side panel.

You are basically complaining about an air cooler's case not caring about radiators and including fans







.


----------



## tehsciz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Don't agree. It is not stated to be watercooler friendly with anything other than the H100.
> There are at least 2 threads on this forum alone showing you how to use the fan controllers with non-stock fans.
> I think 3 videos showing quick and easy modding to give a windowed side panel.
> You are basically complaining about an air cooler's case not caring about radiators and including fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


While I think that Corsair should sell a side panel with a window, I didn't have a problem putting mine in (but I also have access to a mill for cutting, which isn't the average situation).


----------



## ilikebeer

Well lets see some pics from people who bought this case. If I had it i'd have to change all the fans and put in my own fan controller.


----------



## tehsciz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Well lets see some pics from people who bought this case. If I had it i'd have to change all the fans and put in my own fan controller.


My pics are above on this page or in the link in my sig, I tried to explain the mods I did but feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehsciz*
> 
> My pics are above on this page or in the link in my sig, I tried to explain the mods I did but feel free to ask if you have any questions.


So you have two rads in there. Nice. You've turned it into a totally different case...

Anyone have pics with different fans in there?


----------



## Silent Knight

My humble 400R







Sorry for the mess,non-modular PSU doesn't get along well with Corsair case.





The first 2 pictures were taken when i tested the eVGA P55 E659 so i didn't even try to routing the cable


----------



## Glottis

Hi guys, do you recon this will fit inside a 500R? http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1156&ID=1483

Or maybe you can suggest other cheap, easy and convenient alternatives how to convert 3 of 5.25" trays into hdd trays (3 because I need last one for my dvd drive).


----------



## tehsciz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Hi guys, do you recon this will fit inside a 500R? http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1156&ID=1483
> Or maybe you can suggest other cheap, easy and convenient alternatives how to convert 3 of 5.25" trays into hdd trays (3 because I need last one for my dvd drive).


I spent $4 or so each for single 3.5 to 5.25 adapters. They're plastic, which doesn't bother me, and black - which doesn't stick out like that one would. And you can individually remove them if you want which is less of a hassle.


----------



## jizwizard

some more work in progress on my 400r
two 240 xtx ek rads now fitted


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Hi guys, do you recon this will fit inside a 500R? http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1156&ID=1483
> Or maybe you can suggest other cheap, easy and convenient alternatives how to convert 3 of 5.25" trays into hdd trays (3 because I need last one for my dvd drive).


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

That will fit in the 500r and the 5.25 tool-less clips will hold it down; no real need to screw it in. Word of caution, it's a bit of a PITA to install hard drives, probably worst if your consistantly swapping hard drives out. You have to use a magnetic tip screw driver ... or gum








. I have it in mine.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

can i join?? im from malaysia~

sry for the pic quality~ phone camera~


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1qaz1qaz*
> 
> can i join?? im from malaysia~
> 
> sry for the pic quality~ phone camera~


Welcome to the Club


----------



## Tomha

Just got my 500r, before I gut my current computer and switch it over, can someone explain to me how I would remove the front panel? It certainly doesnt seem like you are meant to, but I would really like to be able to.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Just got my 500r, before I gut my current computer and switch it over, can someone explain to me how I would remove the front panel? It certainly doesnt seem like you are meant to, but I would really like to be able to.


If you mean the whole front panel assembly, just pull it....hard.


----------



## Tomha

=/ Seriously? I dont want to break it







Is there somewhere I am supposed to lever from or anything?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> =/ Seriously? I dont want to break it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there somewhere I am supposed to lever from or anything?


You could try squeezing the clips on the inside of the case that hold it in place. But honestly, the easiest way is to grab a corner and pull. It's very solid and unlikely to break.

Alternatively I guess you could unscrew all the clips from the inside.


----------



## Tomha

Got it, thanks







I will post some pictures soon. Also, are you meant to be able to remove the front fan filter? it looks like its held in place by the front mesh.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Got it, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures soon. Also, are you meant to be able to remove the front fan filter? it looks like its held in place by the front mesh.


You can remove it by lifting up the little mesh tabs, but there is no quick removal method like the filter on the bottom of the case, which I found odd.


----------



## Tomha

Another question







What is the "1394" cable for? Its identical to the "HDAudio" one. Sorry for all the separate posts, I am finding these things as I go along.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

1394 is the Firewire port, if your motherboard has Firewire headers, they should be labeled as either Firewire or 1394 or something similar. They look just like the USB 2.0 headers.


----------



## Tomha

Oh lord







Another question. My NZXT Sentry 2 is far too short for the tooless 5.25"bay mechanism to be effective at holding it in, however it is in the way of the holes I could use to screw it in instead. Is there a easy way to remove them? Brute force? Or it isnt meant to be?


----------



## sli_shroom

they come off easily. i dotn like them so removed them all. each one has a set of plastic pins in the middle that snap into holes in the metal cage. squeeze the plastic piece in the center and the pins will come out of the metal holes.


----------



## XeoNoX

i finally found the short that was casing my computer not to power on when i pressed the power button from a COLD BOOT that would me have to push the power button a million times until it came on, now it comes on right way... it was the panel connectors, i fit them in there better and made sure that they were "properly connected" plus to plus and minus to minus, im pretty sure i had it right the first time. I found the short by "wiggling/shacking" each cable/chord one by one and constantly hitting the power button until the computer turned on. I repeated this a couple times over the period of a couple weeks til i found the wire that i would have to wiggle to turn on the computer and thats how i knew it was that chord/cable/connector. I have attached a picture below of the cable i am talking about. It may vary for someone else, but if u follow my "wiggle and power" step u should eventually find the short. GL to those trying to find a short, it sure does take time and patience.


----------



## sli_shroom

it is funny you mention that short. i swear my front panel had 2 wires crossed from the factory. the stock fans wouldnt work when i 1st put my rig together. the fans worked fine when i powered them straight off a psu. i checked the voltage at the wide connector that connects to the back of the fan controller and the ground/12v lines were swapped. i can see having power on pin 3 since corsair uses the rpm line to supply power to the leds, but i had no power when measuring pins 2 and 3 and negative power between 1 and 2. swapped the 2 lines feeding that connector and everything had been good since.


----------



## Tomha

I...love...this...case. The 500r is fantastic, silent, great looking, easy to use, I am extremely pleased with my purchase, worth every cent. I will upload some pictures in a bit.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

hey is more pic of my humble rig~
do comment~ THX~





sry for the low quality pic~
using my phone camera~


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Just got my 500r, before I gut my current computer and switch it over, can someone explain to me how I would remove the front panel? It certainly doesnt seem like you are meant to, but I would really like to be able to.


like this?


----------



## Tomha

Ha ha, yeah I got it all figured out in the end. I took some pictures, but then a family member borrowed the camera before I could sync em







Hopefully I have em tomorrow to share.


----------



## Tomha

And here is the first picture








The odd cable hanging out front is for the side fan and you can see in the 5.25" bays where I got lazy with my Sentry 2 fan controller cables









As for the graphics card, that has been the stand in I have had for just under a year now







Its a Nvidia geforce 210, and I shall be ordering my Gigabyte windforce 7950 this thursday.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> And here is the first picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odd cable hanging out front is for the side fan and you can see in the 5.25" bays where I got lazy with my Sentry 2 fan controller cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the graphics card, that has been the stand in I have had for just under a year now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Nvidia geforce 210, and I shall be ordering my Gigabyte windforce 7950 this thursday.


Nice man


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> it is funny you mention that short. i swear my front panel had 2 wires crossed from the factory. the stock fans wouldnt work when i 1st put my rig together. the fans worked fine when i powered them straight off a psu. i checked the voltage at the wide connector that connects to the back of the fan controller and the ground/12v lines were swapped. i can see having power on pin 3 since corsair uses the rpm line to supply power to the leds, but i had no power when measuring pins 2 and 3 and negative power between 1 and 2. swapped the 2 lines feeding that connector and everything had been good since.


ya that is weird, ive never had any issues accidental putting the negative on positive or positive on negative with those connectors on any of my other builds, just with this case..or maybe it might be the board that's "temperamental" with the power flow. I dont know, im just glad i fixed it. i just thought i would make that post for anyone else having a problem in the future as it was driving me NUTS!!! Glad to hear you story of success finding the problem too. Now if this was a car i would have more than made sure to connected the + to + and - to - , LoL.


----------



## fuadm424

Chose this case for my first ever build, and I have to say the 400R is awesome for first time builders on a budget. The case is very spacious with ample room to manage cables.


----------



## Tomha

Is that the white box of accessories still in the hard drive racks?







Very nice build though


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Is that the white box of accessories still in the hard drive racks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice build though


lol...good eye


----------



## selectstriker2

Hey everyone I've updated the Op with a link to the form to be automatically added to the group. If you were already listed I will have everyone added to the form so you don't have to worry about it.

You can fill out the form here:
Carbide Series Ownership Form


----------



## Jimma47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Is that the white box of accessories still in the hard drive racks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice build though


Lol best place for it isn't it? Now if They'd made it a plastic accessory tray it would be awesome.


----------



## iamthekacperq

Hi this is my 500R















In 5,25 Bay's there is a 120 mm Fan connected witch CPU fan, so they spin together ;d;d


----------



## Munk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Hi this is my 500R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 5,25 Bay's there is a 120 mm Fan connected witch CPU fan, so they spin together ;d;d
> Can i join to the club ???


Chieftec power supply...


----------



## iamthekacperq

what ? works fine to me


----------



## selectstriker2

updated the OP again. If you aren't on the list go and fill out the form here: Carbide Series Ownership Form

if you would like to add a link to a picture and are already on the list PM me and I'll add it.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Chieftec power supply...


ichieftec makes really good power supplies


----------



## iamthekacperq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munk*
> 
> Chieftec power supply...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> ichieftec makes really good power supplies


i have it at about 3 years with no problems


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Putting a real rad in the the rad spot on a 500R?

The Radiator:










Black Ice Pro II

Looks like it should fit...










Seriously?!


















What is this even for?










BE GONE!


























Success.










Rest of the water kit will go in later. But I thought I should share this now.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Putting a real rad in the the rad spot on a 500R?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Radiator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ice Pro II
> 
> Looks like it should fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this even for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the water kit will go in later. But I thought I should share this now.


Haven't done that yet, will be changing some stuff around when I use some of the components in my build for my brother's build


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*


Nice mod. That rib is there for structural integrity of the top panel, but it should work fine in most instances without it.

As a side note, it's nice to see that Ron Weasley is a fan of our products.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> As a side note, it's nice to see that Ron Weasley is a fan of our products.












But I agree, nicely done.


----------



## Tomha

I would be careful saying that...


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nice mod. That rib is there for structural integrity of the top panel, but it should work fine in most instances without it.
> As a side note, it's nice to see that Ron Weasley is a fan of our products.


----------



## LakersHater

Hi everyone, proud to be a new member of the 500R club. Here is my new rig, I call it....the "Killzone"


----------



## Tomha

I need a new camera...regardless of how well I steady it I can never get shots as crisp as you guys


----------



## losttsol

Some peaks at my 300R build currently in progress...





By the way, if you plan on punching out the water cooling holes on the back of the case, be extra careful. The metal around them is very thin and bends easily. I would suggest Corsair punch these out beforehand in a subsequent edition.


----------



## fatmario

I just recently bought 300r I am wondering does corsair sell dust filter for top of case grill vent?


----------



## Sohryu76

I received my 500R Black a couple days ago...

I thought it was resolved that the newer versions of the cases would have the screws needed to mount additional fans to the not average size holes...

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> I received my 500R Black a couple days ago...
> I thought it was resolved that the newer versions of the cases would have the screws needed to mount additional fans to the not average size holes...
> Can someone enlighten me?


It would depend a lot on how old the stock was at the place you bought it. If you contact our customer service, though, we'll send you the screws free of charge.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It would depend a lot on how old the stock was at the place you bought it. If you contact our customer service, though, we'll send you the screws free of charge.


Thank you for the reply...
I also noticed my LED in my power light is not functioning...
when it rains it pours on my poor case...








return to newegg or contact customer service as well?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> Thank you for the reply...
> I also noticed my LED in my power light is not functioning...
> when it rains it pours on my poor case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> return to newegg or contact customer service as well?


Have you tried reversing the polarity of the connector on the motherboard pins?

Just turn the POWER_LED wire connector upside down and plug it in. Some motherboards have wonky pin 1 locations.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Have you tried reversing the polarity of the connector on the motherboard pins?
> Just turn the POWER_LED wire connector upside down and plug it in. Some motherboards have wonky pin 1 locations.


I will try this... I know when I first built it... whenever i turned the power off it would turn right back on until i flipped the pin connector...
And now I don't remember if the light ever worked since I did that

I will check when I get home tonight, thank you!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Have you tried reversing the polarity of the connector on the motherboard pins?
> Just turn the POWER_LED wire connector upside down and plug it in. Some motherboards have wonky pin 1 locations.


OK I tried this... and see if you can wrap your head around my problem...
If i hook all my cables up properly... I have no Power LED...
If I flip my PWR_SW so it is upside down, my system comes on if there is power going to the motherboard, and I have a Power LED... but it is impossible to turn my system off...
If I put the PWR_SW back the correct way, and plug in a different Power LED, it lights up like it is supposed to.

So I don't know if there is an odd short somewhere... but It doesnt work right.
Normal Operations gives me no LED
Abnormal Operations gives me LED...

HELP!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> OK I tried this... and see if you can wrap your head around my problem...
> If i hook all my cables up properly... I have no Power LED...
> If I flip my PWR_SW so it is upside down, my system comes on if there is power going to the motherboard, and I have a Power LED... but it is impossible to turn my system off...
> If I put the PWR_SW back the correct way, and plug in a different Power LED, it lights up like it is supposed to.
> So I don't know if there is an odd short somewhere... but It doesnt work right.
> Normal Operations gives me no LED
> Abnormal Operations gives me LED...
> HELP!


Well first things first, the Power Switch and Reset Switch have no polarity requirements - they just short the pins. So turning them upside down should have had absolutely zero effect on the functionality. That's really weird.

The Power LED and RGB LED DO have polarity requirements - they have to be in the right orientation or they won't work. However, I'm not sure I remember if the Power LED has two separate connectors or if they are one connector. Try and hook them up like this (note the space between the Pin 1 and Pin 2 locations on the Power LED connector):



If it doesn't work, contact our tech support and we'll replace the panel for you. Sorry for problems.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Well first things first, the Power Switch and Reset Switch have no polarity requirements - they just short the pins. So turning them upside down should have had absolutely zero effect on the functionality. That's really weird.
> The Power LED and RGB LED DO have polarity requirements - they have to be in the right orientation or they won't work. However, I'm not sure I remember if the Power LED has two separate connectors or if they are one connector. Try and hook them up like this (note the space between the Pin 1 and Pin 2 locations on the Power LED connector):
> 
> If it doesn't work, contact our tech support and we'll replace the panel for you. Sorry for problems.


It really is the weirdest darned thing...
I will double check everything again tonight
then I will set up an RMA...

I guess I can make the RMA two fold for the screws and that front panel!

Thank you for the help... I really love this case!


----------



## dodgeris

Well I Just got one of the 400Rs from TigerDirect in a barebones bundle I have gotten everything installed and about ready to go except the PS was suppose to get a corsair 850 watt one but it was back-ordered and when I called for an eta on it they had been told it was discontinued. so I changed to an ultra 750 now just waiting on it to get here so I can finish putting this together and finally use it. I love the way the case is setup I am not one to normally worry about cable management but with this case I am going to try and make my cables clean and look nice unlike all my other builds that I built using the what is cable management mantra...


----------



## TwiggLe

Quick question, I just ordered the 400R and was wondering is there a hole/space to route the 8pin Power cable to the top of the motherboard ?


----------



## y2jrock60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Quick question, I just ordered the 400R and was wondering is there a hole/space to route the 8pin Power cable to the top of the motherboard ?


Yes, there is a slot for fishing the 12v cable behind the back of the case.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dodgeris*
> 
> Well I Just got one of the 400Rs from TigerDirect in a barebones bundle I have gotten everything installed and about ready to go except the PS was suppose to get a corsair 850 watt one but it was back-ordered and when I called for an eta on it they had been told it was discontinued. so I changed to an ultra 750 now just waiting on it to get here so I can finish putting this together and finally use it. I love the way the case is setup I am not one to normally worry about cable management but with this case I am going to try and make my cables clean and look nice unlike all my other builds that I built using the what is cable management mantra...


Bummer about the PSU. Corsair >>>>Ultra for PSUs.

BTW welcome to OCN. make sure to put your sig rig details in using the Rig Builder


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> OK I tried this... and see if you can wrap your head around my problem...
> If i hook all my cables up properly... I have no Power LED...
> If I flip my PWR_SW so it is upside down, my system comes on if there is power going to the motherboard, and I have a Power LED... but it is impossible to turn my system off...
> If I put the PWR_SW back the correct way, and plug in a different Power LED, it lights up like it is supposed to.
> So I don't know if there is an odd short somewhere... but It doesnt work right.
> Normal Operations gives me no LED
> Abnormal Operations gives me LED...
> HELP!


I had same problem with my 300r case power led won't work for some reason, my mother board came with Q connector just plug that in work perfectly I find that weird.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> I had same problem with my 300r case power led won't work for some reason, my mother board came with Q connector just plug that in work perfectly I find that weird.


i have that too I'll give it a whirl


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> I had same problem with my 300r case power led won't work for some reason, my mother board came with Q connector just plug that in work perfectly I find that weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have that too I'll give it a whirl
Click to expand...

this is so you can connect everything easier than plugging each thing into the board, I've used it before but it just depends on how bad it is to work inside a case


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> this is so you can connect everything easier than plugging each thing into the board, I've used it before but it just depends on how bad it is to work inside a case


I think the thing that is weird tho... is once he used that.. the LED power light worked when turned on... but not before.


----------



## HAZED

Just finished my 300R , ordered 700D/800D Obsidian grommet kit and they fit perfectly. Adds cost to the case near the 400R but I personally preffered this model but oppinions vary. Running some 120x38mm Kaze 3K's on a controller .. I'll have to get pics up but I'm happy with the end result for the $ spent.


----------



## Hackcremo

Hye..i am looking on buying this 400r due to my case now have bad cable management and already too cramp with cable..i have gtx 460 in sli configuration. i need you guys help here. can some1 post some picture of your rig cable management and fan configuration with sli set up..i have set my mind to get this case but to make the image more clearer i need to see some cable management picture..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just look here for sli /crossfire in a 400r case set up.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=400r+pic&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=c-pKT5KPI-qbiAK58uzbDQ&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1144#hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=400r+pic+corsair&oq=400r+pic+corsair&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2492l3729l0l3833l8l8l0l7l0l0l94l94l1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=502a1bc1f74dcfe3&biw=1920&bih=1144

Btw I have this case too and have to say it's pretty nice for the price point, roomy too.


----------



## black7hought

I'm loving my 400R. Simple to assemble, plenty of space and efficient cooling.


----------



## -Frostbite-




----------



## Mocks

Should I RMA my case for a little quality issue?

I owned my white Corsair Carbide 500r about 4-5 months ago to replace my aging Antec 300. One of the reasons I wanted to get a new case was because the front panel on my Antec 300 wasn't completely flush with the case.

Well low and behold, when I first received the 500r the front panel on my 500r is not completely flush, though not as bad as my Antec 300. Basically on the top of the case where the front panel meets the case, theres a 1 milimeter gap. I know i'm probably being anal and this probably wouldn't bother most other people but when I pay $130 for a case and the rest of the case quality is high, that 1 milimeter gap becomes really jarring. Unfortunately I didnt contact Corsair earlier because I was just excited to use my new case and now its 5 months so

Is this something I can fix myself or should I contact Corsair about it? I've never dealt with Corsair's customer service; would they really offer to fix this without charge since its a build quality issue?

Photo:


----------



## selectstriker2

CorsairGeorge is the local rep here. TBH I wouldn't worry about it. You are always going to have some gap there and that seems pretty small to me. No reason to spend 20-30 bucks in shipping


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocks*
> 
> Should I RMA my case for a little quality issue?
> I owned my white Corsair Carbide 500r about 4-5 months ago to replace my aging Antec 300. One of the reasons I wanted to get a new case was because the front panel on my Antec 300 wasn't completely flush with the case.
> Well low and behold, when I first received the 500r the front panel on my 500r is not completely flush, though not as bad as my Antec 300. Basically on the top of the case where the front panel meets the case, theres a 1 milimeter gap. I know i'm probably being anal and this probably wouldn't bother most other people but when I pay $130 for a case and the rest of the case quality is high, that 1 milimeter gap becomes really jarring. Unfortunately I didnt contact Corsair earlier because I was just excited to use my new case and now its 5 months so
> Is this something I can fix myself or should I contact Corsair about it? I've never dealt with Corsair's customer service; would they really offer to fix this without charge since its a build quality issue?


I'll gladly replace it for you, but to be honest I can't guarantee that the replacement won't also have this gap. That's well within our acceptable tolerances on the 500R, at least from the photo. The gaps do change slightly based on ambient temp as the plastic and steel expand and contract, but I'm assuming a room temp of 20-25C, so it should be pretty consistent.

If you would like a replacement, I'll gladly send you one, but like I said, if you want tighter tolerances than that, you're probably going to have to look at another type of chassis. Pretty much any chassis I've seen with a plastic front panel and steel body will have a gap similar to that, give or take a little.


----------



## XeoNoX

Need help removing the two FRONT stock corsair fans. I removed the hard drive rack but i noticed it screws in from the other side as if i have to remove the front panel?? Do i need to remove the front panel to replace the two front fans? if so how do i remove the front (i dont wanna break the front)??


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> Need help removing the two FRONT stock corsair fans. I removed the hard drive rack but i noticed it screws in from the other side as if i have to remove the front panel?? Do i need to remove the front panel to replace the two front fans? if so how do i remove the front (i dont wanna break the front)??


The front comes off very easily. Put your hand under the bottom of the front, and pull firmly away and upwards from the case. The front panel should pop off fairly easily, and you can get at the screws.


----------



## XeoNoX

K thanks that's what i thought, but i was scared and didn't want to break any hinges so i figured i would ask first. thanks for the quick response. Time to replace my 180mm fans to blue!!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> K thanks that's what i thought, but i was scared and didn't want to break any hinges so i figured i would ask first. thanks for the quick response. Time to replace my 180mm fans to blue!!


180mm fans?


----------



## XeoNoX

typo i was in a rush, hehe, i meant 120mm, blue looks awesome in the front., i put the stock white corsair fans one in the back and one on the bottom.

btw: for those that pull off front cover remember to put the "front panel fan control switch" all the way to LOW so when u put the panel back on the switch lines up and will work....i had to take it off 2nd time cuz i overlooked this.


----------



## 179232

Would you guys recommend the 500R? I will be buying a case tomorrow. I have heard 3 things that kill the case for me: Almost no space on right side to connect SATA cables, they make the side panel bulge. The other is that the stock fans are garbage. My friend has a 400R and if they are anything similar I know they suck. They are rated above 40 CFM but in reality they are like 15 CFM. The third is that Corsair deliberately made the stock fans fit ONLY the fan controller included with the 500R. This means that if the fans die you cannot replace them and hook them up to the controller, meaning both the fan controller and fans are totally useless if they die.

So would you guys recommend the case?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Would you guys recommend the 500R? I will be buying a case tomorrow. I have heard 3 things that kill the case for me: Almost no space on right side to connect SATA cables, they make the side panel bulge. The other is that the stock fans are garbage. My friend has a 400R and if they are anything similar I know they suck. They are rated above 40 CFM but in reality they are like 15 CFM. The third is that Corsair deliberately made the stock fans fit ONLY the fan controller included with the 500R. This means that if the fans die you cannot replace them and hook them up to the controller, meaning both the fan controller and fans are totally useless if they die.
> 
> So would you guys recommend the case?


I would definitely recommend it. I've had mine since it was released and I can speak about the first two concerns you have. 1) I have no problem running 4-6 sata cables and no problems with the side panel bulging. With the extended side panels as the are it was actually really good for hiding cables behind the mobo tray. 2) My stock fans were actually pretty good. I run my case with the fans running at the lowest speed but turned all the way up they moved a decent amount of air, the same as or more than most fans I have gotten with a case.

As far as your third concern I seem to recall several people here using different fans with the fan controller. I'll have to defer to them or CorsairGeorge to comment about this tho.


----------



## Drerex

Thought I would apply to join the club. I currently have a 400r and also just bought a 300r for my test rig. See pics below. Thanks.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Thought I would apply to join the club. I currently have a 400r and also just bought a 300r for my test rig. See pics below. Thanks.
> <<snipped>>


Welcome to the club and OCN! Make sure to head over to the rig builder and fill it out:thumb:


----------



## Drerex

Thank you. Glad to be part of the club. Gotta love them Corsair cases.


----------



## TwiggLe

Got my 400r
The right side panel was a little bent on the "handle" part that you can use to help pull the side off..

Also the PSU dust filter the plastic was cracked so I have to be careful sliding it back in.

Besides that it's an awsome case and a great upgrade from my original Antec900 that I now donated to my nieces.

--

Anyone know what fans these are in the front? I'd like to get some more of those ones maybe to match in the rear and side/top.


----------



## dchen12

Has anyone installed an NH-D14 in the 300R? And if so, would 2 140mm fans still fit on the side panel?


----------



## Aparition

Any comments on the 300r? I really like the look of it, modern yet simple.
Can it mount an Antec Kuhler 620 Rad to the hard drive cage or the front panel internally?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Ha ha, yeah I got it all figured out in the end. I took some pictures, but then a family member borrowed the camera before I could sync em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I have em tomorrow to share.


So how do you remove the front panel of the 500R?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Ha ha, yeah I got it all figured out in the end. I took some pictures, but then a family member borrowed the camera before I could sync em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I have em tomorrow to share.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you remove the front panel of the 500R?
Click to expand...

not at my case ATM but there should be a couple round clips along the inside of the case on the front. Although if you look back a couple pages I believe corsairgeorge posted another way to take it if. It is pretty easy


----------



## Tomha

For the 500r? put your hand under the front panel at the bottom and pull out and upwards. The case behind it is metal and the bits holding it in are metal so you don't need to worry about it breaking, just don't bend the front panel any odd way in removing the front panel and you should be fine.


----------



## Tomha

Recently I have been working on a small mod to move my hard drives from the cage at the bottom to some of my own 5.25" bay converters. I would have bought some but I dont have the money for it, so I made some out of wood which still allow the trays to be slid in and out. You can see them here:

















This allowed for a much tidier interior. Below is a before and after shot. I apologise for the terrible quality of the before image, it is the only one I can find.

Before:









After:


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The front comes off very easily. Put your hand under the bottom of the front, and pull firmly away and upwards from the case. The front panel should pop off fairly easily, and you can get at the screws.


it's easy when you explain it like that.
when i first got my case i removed it by pulling from the side and i snapped the supports that connect it to the metal frame.

Corsair was nice enough to send me a whole new panel which i greatly appreciate. EXCELLENT service. simply excellent.

you guys are building a very strong customer base. keep it up and we won't even think twice spending money on corsair products.


----------



## crazzyxjoex

my 500r
SSD's are mounted under camaro


































































































build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1222240/500r-68-z28-camaro


----------



## dylanjacobus

Still working on it, but it is almost done. I have to finish sleeving my 24 pin, fans and io cables. I need to find a different sli bridge too.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazzyxjoex*
> 
> my 500r
> SSD's are mounted under camaro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1222240/500r-68-z28-camaro


I love that window.... I want that in mine! oh my gosh I love it


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazzyxjoex*
> 
> my 500r
> SSD's are mounted under camaro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1222240/500r-68-z28-camaro
> 
> 
> 
> I love that window.... I want that in mine! oh my gosh I love it
Click to expand...

agreed that window looks really awesome


----------



## Aparition

I bought a 300R









I was in Microcenter with the 500R, 400R, and 300R all sitting next to each other. The simplest option would have been to go for the 500R as it has everything. The 400R I didn't care for the rounded edges and the non movable drive bays, as I didn't need all of them. For some reason I kept favoring the 300R. All the cases had/have a good deal pricing wise so this was the last factor in my decision making. The 500R was priced at $120 and the 300R priced at $67.

The design on the 300R is just stellar. Of course looks are all a personal preference but it also matched everything I was looking for. I needed a new case with the ability to comfortably use SLI or Xfire, mount fans in a variety of locations with no or minimal modding, mount the drives facing the rear to run cables out of sight, have excellent cable management, and be able to place the case in any location easily. It does all of these and looks good doing it.

I will be migrating my system over in the next few days and I will post a mini log of my adventure. The case just exhibits the industrial yet simplistic look that lets you feel good about the case. Build quality is fantastic.

The only cons are that I need to order the USB 3 to USB 2 adapter as it does not come with the case. I recommend Corsair does include this cable because of the market placement of the case. Pricing in the affordable bracket I would expect more customer's like myself with older hardware that does not have USB 3 capability on their Motherboards ( I know, get with the times right?).

Nice job with the Carbide series.


----------



## pc-illiterate

kind of excited.
just picked up my 400r and h100 from fry's. kinda stinks i cant put it together til tomorrow. i still need to pick up hale90 850. im so loving that psu.
could've gone to microc and picked up the 500r but i didnt want to wait until wednesday to get it and probably friday to get it all assembled.
2 things i dont like about the 400r:
1. no top exhaust fan. doesnt bother me because i have the h100 BUT my 212+ will now be sitting in its box waiting for a new build.
2. no filters on the side panel fan inlets. they're intake vents. why didnt you guys put in a filter george ? this isnt an oversight. its more of a way to save $1 on your end.

but overall, i really like my new case ! find out if i love it after im done throwing my hardware in it.


----------



## Iceman0803

I just completed a build for myself using a 500r and I have to say it's an amazing case! The build quality and finish are great and there is plenty of room to work inside. The only complaint I have is that the top removable hdd cage was out of square making it difficult to remove and install. Although it was still completely functional.

The one thing that would've made this case perfect (for me personally), aside from the bent hdd cage, would've been a slide out MB tray. The reason being that I happen to be in a wheelchair and because I can't stand up it's difficult for me to reach down into the case while it's on it's side. That being said the 500R is still by far the best case I've worked with to date. I'm VERY happy with the case overall and am glad I chose it!


----------



## LukeZ28

Here is my 500R.
Yes, I know, too much tubes (but I need them that long)








Yes, I know, too much dust










The point is, I just want to share, maybe someone will use some idea, like I did when I saw Rognin's build.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/880#post_16068698


----------



## Aparition

I like the tubes actually, looks snazi.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Anyone tried cramming an E-ATX board into a 500R? Just bought a Maximus IV Extreme and didn't realise it was E-ATX


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Anyone tried cramming an E-ATX board into a 500R? Just bought a Maximus IV Extreme and didn't realise it was E-ATX


IIRC E-ATX boards should fit but there will be a tight squeeze for the sata ports


----------



## pc-illiterate

luke, what kind of fans are those on top ?
i took my 400r back to frys this morning. im picking up a 500r from microcenter when i go through columbus tomorrow.
i'd love to be able to run push pull on my h100. i picked up excaliburs but hell, i'll take them back to frys too if i can stuff 2 other fans in the top and still put the mesh back on.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> IIRC E-ATX boards should fit but there will be a tight squeeze for the sata ports


It seems EATX is only wider than ATX and not taller. Hopefully that is the case as there's not going to be any extra height available with the PSU. We shall see when it arrives


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> luke, what kind of fans are those on top ?
> i took my 400r back to frys this morning. im picking up a 500r from microcenter when i go through columbus tomorrow.
> i'd love to be able to run push pull on my h100. i picked up excaliburs but hell, i'll take them back to frys too if i can stuff 2 other fans in the top and still put the mesh back on.


i have 2x be quiet! silent wings usc on top, they are 140x25mm, but for h100 120x25 probably can works better.
any pair of 120x25 will fit there. there is about 27mm of space.

be quiet! silent wings are very good fans, very quiet, but i dont know if you can find them in us.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i saw where someone was cutting the top half of the corners off his fans so he could fit his mesh panel back on.
my choice of 140 fans was coolermaster low pressure fans. i just opted for the excaliburs. i know they push air well.
really wish i couldve found some good 140 fans though.


----------



## TwiggLe

Still trying to find out if you can buy more of the front fans from the 400R Anyone?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Still trying to find out if you can buy more of the front fans from the 400R Anyone?


Dood, it is like totally on their webpage...
http://www.corsair.com/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Dood, it is like totally on their webpage...
> http://www.corsair.com/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html


Yeah I saw them there.. But it still doesn't give tell me if it's made by Corsair, or if I can get the fan just rebadged from the orignal vendor at a lower price.
If I can't find out anymore info soon I'll most likely order some more but meh was trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## Aparition

quick Google image search I think they are Scythe fans.

Notice the 3 wire sections and the cable setting.

Scythe


Corsair


----------



## LukeZ28

Scythe has more blades, not the same fans


----------



## Aparition

Not that specific fan I linked to, but they might be the manufacturer of the fan Corsair wants?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not that specific fan I linked to, but they might be the manufacturer of the fan Corsair wants?


Scythe doesn't manufacture fans. They buy parts and have the customized. Just like everybody else. For example, the GentleTyphoons are made by a company called Nidec.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchen12*
> 
> Has anyone installed an NH-D14 in the 300R? And if so, would 2 140mm fans still fit on the side panel?


yes it shold work if my megahalems fit with 2 syche kaze 3000 fans, then the DH-D14 will forsure fit,

you have to worry about your MOBO's memory clearance to the NH-D14 is what u should be worried about.


----------



## sli_shroom

the fans for the 500r are not wired like normal fans. instead of just feeding off the 12v for the fan, corsair uses the rpm line to power the leds...that is why they can be turned on/off with the button on the front of the case without affecting the fan.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Anyone tried cramming an E-ATX board into a 500R? Just bought a Maximus IV Extreme and didn't realise it was E-ATX


Little update. To my surprise, the board fits almost perfectly. The only "problem" is that the lower SATA ports are unusable. I won't be using those anyway so it's not a problem


----------



## pc-illiterate

got everything inside my 500r. checking load temps as i 'speak'
i havent use the h100 yet. i want to see if i have a temp difference first. i had good airflow in my zero but the psu was topside.
well lets see if its worth putting the h100 in. i hope not. thats $100 i can put toward a better vid card later.


----------



## XeoNoX

you got a pic of it in there?


----------



## SeanOMatic

Here is my 300R. Just got it installed with my Silencer 910 PSU. It was hard as hell getting all of the PSU cables behind the mobo tray and get the side panel on, but I managed. I still need to clean up a couple of cables and find two more grommets, but so far, I like this case a lot and it looks great. I actually think the front is the most attractive of all of the Corsair cases. I am on a small PC kick and this case is really a great compromise of full size power in a small package?


----------



## Aparition

Nice







I'm currently wrangling the cable management on my 300R right now. My TX750 also has Giant Spagetti syndrome. I need to get some zip tie mounts and tie the beast up.
I agree it is a really nice "small" case







It has enough room to work in but takes up little space.


----------



## Drangueos

My side window...

Total Cost: £5.00

£3.00 Acrylic sheet 3mm thick (perspex)
£1.00 Sandpaper (to do the corners)
£1.00 Double side tape













My setup, before the window:


----------



## pc-illiterate

dropped 2* n 3*C across the cores.
i had to do a little 'modding' of course to get some good airflow and positive pressure.
1) pulled the 'filter' from the front panel. i used these silverstone filters on the front lighted fans http://www.frys.com/product/6201440?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG . i had to do some cutting on the bottom of the front panel. there was just enough lip sticking out to stop a flush fit by about 1cm.
2) cut a square of cardboard to fit in the 3 x 5.25" bays to stop any airflow out from there.
3) cut a second rectangle to block the 2x140mm holes in the top under the mesh. after marking the fan mount holes, i used my old zero case to cut-out the 120 hole for the fan to sit in the rear spot so it is the only place for air to leave the top(other than the small wiring relief in the front of that valley.
4) filled in the meshed area on the side with yet another piece of cardboard. again i marked mounting holes and cut out the circles for the fans. i used another pair of the silverstone filters mounted between the cardboard and fans.

so, i have 4 fans from my old zero case and still have 3 more fans leftover. 2 on the side and 1 on the bottom pulling in fresh air. 1 on the top back slot under the mesh. dropping 2* on 2 cores and 3* on 2 cores, i would say its a great airflow case. i am so happy. thank you corsair.

tx650 psu. cable management is a pain in the ass. i dont understand why any manufacturer feels you need 6 inches between sata connections. 4 sata power connectors in 24". stupid.
but anyway, i got some good airflow and have a really nice looking case. thanks again corsair









sorry for the wall of text everyone.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drangueos*


Imma gonna go change my pants ..


----------



## adcantu

Well I ordered my 500R and should be getting it on monday! Really excited. I already got all my other parts in today, so just gotta wait for the case.

Should I go ahead and install my cpu and heatsink (CM Hyper 212+) to the motherboard before I install the MB in the case? or is it better to install the MB to the case first, then add CPU and HS?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> Well I ordered my 500R and should be getting it on monday! Really excited. I already got all my other parts in today, so just gotta wait for the case.
> 
> Should I go ahead and install my cpu and heatsink (CM Hyper 212+) to the motherboard before I install the MB in the case? or is it better to install the MB to the case first, then add CPU and HS?


would recommend putting the mobo in first. While I have put motherboards in with cooler and cpu installed the extra weight from the cooler can make it a little more difficult. plus you may not be able to get to some of the screws with a tower cooler installed


----------



## Drangueos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Imma gonna go change my pants ..


hahaha


----------



## flaxx0r

My case should be arriving tomorrow! (i hope!) It will be my first build and this is also my first post here


----------



## sli_shroom

Welcome flaxx0r. You picked a great case for your 1st build. Easy to work in with plenty of options


----------



## adcantu

Finally got my case in today! This thing is beautiful. My rig is in an antec lanboy air, which I love. 500R is for my wife's new rig, but I must admit Im a little jealous! I don't know that I could choose a favorite of the two lol.

Case came with a small dent on the rear panel. Kind of upsetting but I guess its not too noticeable being in the back.



Other than that I have no complaints! Everything installed really easily. I was a little concerned not having bought a modular PSU, but the back had plenty of room and cable management was a breeze.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, I don't own a real camera


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my case in today! This thing is beautiful. My rig is in an antec lanboy air, which I love. 500R is for my wife's new rig, but I must admit Im a little jealous! I don't know that I could choose a favorite of the two lol.
> Case came with a small dent on the rear panel. Kind of upsetting but I guess its not too noticeable being in the back.
> 
> Other than that I have no complaints! Everything installed really easily. I was a little concerned not having bought a modular PSU, but the back had plenty of room and cable management was a breeze.
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, I don't own a real camera


e-mail Corsair's RMA department.. they will replace that panel


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok guys I'm back with another case Already own the 500R and 650D. Just got a 300R. Plan on doing a buildlog on it so stay tuned


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> e-mail Corsair's RMA department.. they will replace that panel


thanks. Its really not even in a noticeable spot.


----------



## Aparition

Careful Adcantu don't let that gremlin too close to your system, they love to tinker and use SATA cables as hair ties.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Careful Adcantu don't let that gremlin too close to your system, they love to tinker and use SATA cables as hair ties.


thats the nice thing about the 500R... its all enclosed. I find chips and cereal inside my other case all the time lol. Other than that, she is quite handy to have around...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> thats the nice thing about the 500R... its all enclosed. I find chips and cereal inside my other case all the time lol. Other than that, she is quite handy to have around...


she is a cutie







I have 2 sisters so I know







Always taking my scews and stuff lol


----------



## Sohryu76

so I received my replacement front panel today that i RMA'd... but I did not get the box of accessories that was supposed to have the screws I need for installing additional fans...
Am I going to have to wait another week after I put in an RMA request to get a response to wait another week for them to be shipped out to me?

this is frustrating.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*
> 
> so I received my replacement front panel today that i RMA'd... but I did not get the box of accessories that was supposed to have the screws I need for installing additional fans...
> Am I going to have to wait another week after I put in an RMA request to get a response to wait another week for them to be shipped out to me?
> this is frustrating.


Be faster to just call them and let them know.


----------



## pc-illiterate

get on the corsair forums. ram guy there helped me get mine sent out. he responded to my 'rma request' in an email to me.
he got me all set-up. register at the forums,if you arent already, and send him a pm if he did your rma request for your side panel. the guy is a bad ass at getting things done over there.

just my 2 cents. might be bad advice but hell, it'll work. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

well my 650D needed some parts replaced and they took to slow and never the code worked so I just got a 300R lol/...


----------



## pc-illiterate

code didnt work for me either. i sent ram guy an email telling him and he took my shipping info. should be tomorrow or friday.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> code didnt work for me either. i sent ram guy an email telling him and he took my shipping info. should be tomorrow or friday.


who is ram guy?


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> who is ram guy?


Corsair employee I believe: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/member.php?u=1584


----------



## Iceman0803

Sorry for the double post. The link didn't show up correctly in my first reply and I can't edit it for some reason...

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/member.php?u=1584

EDIT: LOL I'm an idiot!


----------



## Aparition

Na forums are a bit buggy with the edit button.


----------



## OverClocker55

◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ░█░░░█░█░▄▀░█▀▀░░░░▀█▀░█░█░█░▄▀▀░
░█░░░█░█▀░░░█▀░░▄▄░░█░░█▀█░█░░▀▄░
░█▄▄░█░█░▀▄░█▄▄░░░░░█░░█░█░█░▄▄▀░
◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ◄▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## pradareggae

wew...I will to buy a carbide 400R and I will to shoy you dude...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pradareggae*
> 
> wew...I will to buy a carbide 400R and I will to shoy you dude...


LOL Get the 300R


----------



## iamthekacperq

My little mod :
was : http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1080#post_16451899

Is:


----------



## pc-illiterate

Thats a good place place to put the hdd. Opens that fan up pretty well.
Good job!


----------



## iamthekacperq

Thanks









Second hdd is above Blu drive and its not to hot for him ~40 degrees


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Thanks


Offtopic.. but did that cat survive that epic jump in your avatar?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Offtopic.. but did that cat survive that epic jump in your avatar?


Kitties


----------



## Q-PaTrIcK

Hey, I´m new here and just wanted to show you a picture of my Corsair 500r

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/dsc07031q.jpg/


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q-PaTrIcK*
> 
> Hey, I´m new here and just wanted to show you a picture of my Corsair 500r
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/dsc07031q.jpg/


Very nice!


----------



## iamthekacperq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Offtopic.. but did that cat survive that epic jump in your avatar?


I don't know but he is like we say in Poland "Zajebisty" (******* great ? )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q-PaTrIcK*
> 
> Hey, I´m new here and just wanted to show you a picture of my Corsair 500r
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/dsc07031q.jpg/


cool.


----------



## DutchSteph

First post here, hope the pic works!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 
> 
> First post here, hope the pic works!


Awesome!


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> First post here, hope the pic works!


nice build








i saw probably all pics in this thread and you are the only one, except me, who are using silent wings fan









but those fans on your rad are better than silent wings? why not be quiet! there?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Here is my 500R.
> Yes, I know, too much tubes (but I need them that long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, too much dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, I just want to share, maybe someone will use some idea, like I did when I saw Rognin's build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *SNIP*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/880#post_16068698


Nice, didn't know a 280 would fit up top. Good stuff Luke!


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Nice, didn't know a 280 would fit up top. Good stuff Luke!


thanks man, but yours blue rads are awesome








and thanks to you i got 120 on the back









280 fits tight, but no mods needed
it's magicool slim, but i think black ice pro II 280 should fit too

EDIT: i mean black ice GTS280 should fit


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> thanks man, but yours blue rads are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks to you i got 120 on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 fits tight, but no mods needed
> it's magicool slim, but i think black ice pro II 280 should fit too


Thanks!

I've actually changed it up since that post and will be taking pics when I get some days off. I've ditched the MCP35x res and put in a Koolance 402x2 and redid some tubing. Blue rads are still there though! =P


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Thanks!
> I've actually changed it up since that post and will be taking pics when I get some days off. I've ditched the MCP35x res and put in a Koolance 402x2 and redid some tubing. Blue rads are still there though! =P


sounds good! waiting for pics =]


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw probably all pics in this thread and you are the only one, except me, who are using silent wings fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but those fans on your rad are better than silent wings? why not be quiet! there?


Thanx for the compliments!







Still not done by the way, got some small and bigger stuff planned!
The Silent Wings are great but i wanted Black and white fans for the H60 Rad... Got them in push/pull config and working great! They're Fractals by the way.


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> Thanx for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not done by the way, got some small and bigger stuff planned!
> The Silent Wings are great but i wanted Black and white fans for the H60 Rad... Got them in push/pull config and working great! They're Fractals by the way.


ok, i see now, it's a design matter, not problem with fans








i've heard Fractals are good, but i like Silent Wings very much, i have 9 of them in my 500R


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> ok, i see now, it's a design matter, not problem with fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've heard Fractals are good, but i like Silent Wings very much, i have 9 of them in my 500R


The fractals are real nice fans, no sound whatsoever on low voltage and when i need a bit more capacity still very little sound! And since i want only black and white in my case, they where the best choice for this build (silent wings are gonna be used in a HTPC so more fractals are coming soon)

9 silent wings? Like to see some pics of that!


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> 9 silent wings? Like to see some pics of that!


you can take a look here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652

2x140 on top - exhaust
2x120 front - intake
1x120 back - exhaust
1x 140 bottom - exhaust
2x140 side - intake
and 1x135 in be quiet! psu

ye, i'm freak


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> you can take a look here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652
> 2x140 on top - exhaust
> 2x120 front - intake
> 1x120 back - exhaust
> 1x 140 bottom - exhaust
> 2x140 side - intake
> and 1x135 in be quiet! psu
> ye, i'm freak


Okay, after seeing your rig, i'm sure mine is gonna get watercooling like yours! Thinking of buying an EK Kit with a 240 rad and a block for my 6870 (2 when the prices drop a bit)
What screws did you use for mounting your fans on the rad btw?


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchSteph*
> 
> What screws did you use for mounting your fans on the rad btw?


not best way for that fans, but i used M3 screws (about 30mm long) that comes with my radiators


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey everyone check out my photos for a white carbide 500r build ALSO i am going to be modding it i will be taking out the current side panel mesh and replaceing it with acryllic (however you spell it lol) revealing the green inside and i will be replacing the front 2 xigmatek 120mm orange fans for bitfenix green led fans


----------



## MrG pc

I've got one, finally.
Nice case.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

wow dude nice job that green tubing looks awesome +1


----------



## JustAddict

Hi all, just a newcomer here...
I've just bought Carbite 500R, moving my stuff from CoolerMaster USP 100 to a new home
I've seen all your posting, and i need your input about wire management, it's so messy here...


----------



## Aparition

Well to start first run all the PSU cables out the back through the closest grommet hole. Do the same for all connectors like SATA cables.
Do you have a lot of zip-ties? - go get some








Then plan all the power cables paths and where the extra cables will go, so the back panel sits flush.
Try to run cables together in the same paths like all SATA cables follow the same path.

Rinse and repeat till everything looks nice and fits well.


----------



## Robilar

Add me in. I have the black 500R


----------



## JustAddict

Thanks Aparition
I will do your comment soon, and post again with better cable management


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> Thanks Aparition
> I will do your comment soon, and post again with better cable management


Grab a coke and some cookies, it will take some time








I like to watch a movie in the background as I do mine.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Add me in. I have the black 500R


OMG! 680 SLI


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> OMG! 680 SLI


YOU BASTARD!... I mean... wait this isn't south park.

Very nice!


----------



## OverClocker55

LOL his rig is so sexy... Here is mine:


----------



## Aparition

Nice I am trying to get my 300R to your level of tidyness did you have any issues with the SATA and Power connectors with the back panel? What did you do to make them flush?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nice I am trying to get my 300R to your level of tidyness did you have any issues with the SATA and Power connectors with the back panel? What did you do to make them flush?


I can't really take off my side panel or else all SH*** Breaks loose.. LOL But i took all the sata's and kinda pushed them into 1 strait line and zip tied it really tight to the little tie down points. I'll get some pics soon


----------



## pc-illiterate

yep, they put the bulge on the wrong end of the side panel. and you get no tie downs on that side other than 1 under the mobo tray backside( you know, where the psu cables come through)
i wish they would have thought about people with non-modular psu's. thats the entire reason i bought my ax850.


----------



## Robilar

I had no trouble fitting the wiring in my 500R behind the back panel. Without a modular power supply it would be hell though.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes it was. i had a tx650 stuffed in there. i had to lay the case down with the left panel off to get my cables where i wanted them them and then put the right side panel back on.


----------



## Aparition

My TX750 is a cable monster!


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey robi, ignore this sub-forum and get those 680's benched. we are ALL waiting to see what they can actually do.


----------



## bluffmasta

any one know how long does it takes to get replacement item from corsair rma? I fill up rma forum on corsair website like 3 weeks ago, I still haven't receive the replacement item for my case and no reply from corsair. is corsair rma really this slow?

I bought 300r computer case the headphone and microphone jack cords are in wrong place they don't match the headphone and microphone jack logo outside of the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*
> 
> any one know how long does it takes to get replacement item from corsair rma? I fill up rma forum on corsair website like 3 weeks ago, I still haven't receive the replacement item for my case and no reply from corsair. is corsair rma really this slow?
> I bought 300r computer case the headphone and microphone jack cords are in wrong place they don't match the headphone and microphone jack logo outside of the case.


LOL Same..


----------



## DutchSteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*
> 
> any one know how long does it takes to get replacement item from corsair rma? I fill up rma forum on corsair website like 3 weeks ago, I still haven't receive the replacement item for my case and no reply from corsair. is corsair rma really this slow?
> I bought 300r computer case the headphone and microphone jack cords are in wrong place they don't match the headphone and microphone jack logo outside of the case.


Only took a week or so for my top panel to arrive. So 3 weeks is a bit long but i think it depends on where you live.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*
> 
> any one know how long does it takes to get replacement item from corsair rma? I fill up rma forum on corsair website like 3 weeks ago, I still haven't receive the replacement item for my case and no reply from corsair. is corsair rma really this slow?
> I bought 300r computer case the headphone and microphone jack cords are in wrong place they don't match the headphone and microphone jack logo outside of the case.


I ordered 600t grommets and the carbide kit thing with the USB 3 adapter.
The grommets came in normal delivery time ~ a week. but the kit was on back order so it took ~ 2.5 weeks.

I'd assume the same with their inventory, just a lot on back order


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*
> 
> any one know how long does it takes to get replacement item from corsair rma? I fill up rma forum on corsair website like 3 weeks ago, I still haven't receive the replacement item for my case and no reply from corsair. is corsair rma really this slow?
> I bought 300r computer case the headphone and microphone jack cords are in wrong place they don't match the headphone and microphone jack logo outside of the case.


I got mine in about 2 weeks time... a week to get the RMA approved, and another to have it shipped...

but only received one of two things... then just a couple days ago i got the second thing


----------



## adcantu

I submitted an RMA request this morning, got a reply this afternoon, and they said item will be shipped by Tuesday. Assuming it is shipped by Tuesday, that's great customer service.


----------



## MrG pc

He guys,
Installed my new WC setup last night.
Does anyone know which radiator fits best in the bottom of the case (there's some space left







).
And maybe some examples?
I know I might have to cut some things (depending on 120/140/240 rads).


----------



## pc-illiterate

the bottom bottom or at the bottom of the front ?


----------



## atluu

Here's my 500r, still building it currently. It's my sig rig.







Please give me some advice on how to make it very "clean" looking. I have wires all over the place. Also what is that 1394 wire for?


----------



## MrG pc

My intention is at the bottom bottom.
Instead of the 140mm fan and (maybe) the lowest drive bay.
Radiator in horizontal position.


----------



## atluu

Okay. So I installed everything and when I first started it, I seen a small spark come between the sound card and the GPU. After that everything booted up perfectly. The Only problem is, my front fans do not turn on.

http://i40.tinypic.com/3169q9t.jpg

This is with everything in (except ssd)
Can anyone help me cable manage ? I need advice to hide the wires better.

http://i41.tinypic.com/2nc1b2h.jpg
Also, can I use this to connect my front fans, then connect the small wire into my Mobo? Or will I need wires from my PSU to connect the front fans?


----------



## adcantu

your cables dont look too bad. Just collect the excess in the back and secure them to one of the routing mounts back there. As for the front fans, are they spinning and not lighting up? or just not doing anything at all?


----------



## atluu

Thank you for the reply. They are doing nothing at all. Should that cable work? I would hate to plug in another PSU wire, just for the front fans because that same wire is connected to 3 other fan plugs, which will clutter my system.


----------



## adcantu

there should be a molex 4 pin plug coming from the front of the case, that needs to be plugged in for the fans to work. IIRC its got pass through so you can just connect it to another molex plug.


----------



## shobot

My all corsair rigs from Cebu City, Philippines


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> He guys,
> Installed my new WC setup last night.
> Does anyone know which radiator fits best in the bottom of the case (there's some space left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> And maybe some examples?
> I know I might have to cut some things (depending on 120/140/240 rads).


Nice rig









i have 280 on top, 120 back and 140 bottom, all are magicool slim rads, no cut or any mods needed
but psu should be no longer than 160mm
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652


----------



## MrG pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 280 on top, 120 back and 140 bottom, all are magicool slim rads, no cut or any mods needed
> but psu should be no longer than 160mm
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652


Thanks.
Your rig looks sweet as well.
I'll check my psu before ordering an extra rad.
I do got a few questions, if you mind me asking.
Does a 140mm rad fits at the back?
What's your airflow config? (in bottom and front / out back and top)


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shobot*
> 
> My all corsair rigs from Cebu City, Philippines
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/797622/width/524/height/700/flags/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/797624/width/524/height/700/flags/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/797623/width/600/height/450/flags/


Hi shobot,
I want to ask you about your fan on H100
Is that "Push" position?
So you push the hot air and dust into the case?


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> Thanks.
> Your rig looks sweet as well.
> I'll check my psu before ordering an extra rad.
> I do got a few questions, if you mind me asking.
> Does a 140mm rad fits at the back?
> What's your airflow config? (in bottom and front / out back and top)


thanks
in my config 140 rad don't fit at the back, it collide with side wall and top rad

i'm using nine be quiet! silent wings fans to push air:
2x140 on top - exhaust
2x120 front - intake
1x120 back - exhaust
1x140 bottom - exhaust
2x140 side - intake
and 1x135 in be quiet! psu


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> Hi shobot,
> I want to ask you about your fan on H100
> Is that "Push" position?
> So you push the hot air and dust into the case?


It depends on his air pressure. If he has more air being pushed into the case than being sucked out, dust wise it may be better. A fan intake like the top wont gather too much dust, compared to places like the bottom of a case. By pushing more air into the case than is being blown out, the extra air will flow out all the various little holes spread around the case, which would otherwise attract dust. Whether this actually works I don't know but I know the theory on it is enough that a very large amount of people follow this rule.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Here's my 500r, still building it currently. It's my sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me some advice on how to make it very "clean" looking. I have wires all over the place. Also what is that 1394 wire for?


I dont know if this has been answered already, but the 1394 wire is your firewire, its relatively new, so most motherboards out there wont have a motherboard connector for it.


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> It depends on his air pressure. If he has more air being pushed into the case than being sucked out, dust wise it may be better. A fan intake like the top wont gather too much dust, compared to places like the bottom of a case. By pushing more air into the case than is being blown out, the extra air will flow out all the various little holes spread around the case, which would otherwise attract dust. Whether this actually works I don't know but I know the theory on it is enough that a very large amount of people follow this rule.


thanks for the info Tomha
what if i used this combination for my 500R

upper - outake - 120mm x 2
front - intake - 120mm x 3 (one was in front of HDD and SDD, so i think this doesn't count intake fan)
back - outtake - 140mm x 1
side - intake - 140mm x 2
bottom - none

is it okay or not?


----------



## atluu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> It depends on his air pressure. If he has more air being pushed into the case than being sucked out, dust wise it may be better. A fan intake like the top wont gather too much dust, compared to places like the bottom of a case. By pushing more air into the case than is being blown out, the extra air will flow out all the various little holes spread around the case, which would otherwise attract dust. Whether this actually works I don't know but I know the theory on it is enough that a very large amount of people follow this rule.
> I dont know if this has been answered already, but the 1394 wire is your firewire, its relatively new, so most motherboards out there wont have a motherboard connector for it.


Ah okay. I have a Asrock z68 extreme3 gen3, does this mother board have this feature?
Also, about the front fans, I can't get them to work. Do they need to be directly plugged into the PSU? Or can I use the adapter (my previous post) and connect the front fans directly to the motherboard?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Ah okay. I have a Asrock z68 extreme3 gen3, does this mother board have this feature?
> Also, about the front fans, I can't get them to work. Do they need to be directly plugged into the PSU? Or can I use the adapter (my previous post) and connect the front fans directly to the motherboard?


the fans have a unique connector that only plug into the headers off the front of the case.


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Ah okay. I have a Asrock z68 extreme3 gen3, does this mother board have this feature?


It doesn't look like it does from the product page on their website. Don't worry about it, just tuck the cable away somewhere around the back


----------



## pc-illiterate

I will find and post the links to someone on another forum who cut the bottom of his 5.25 bays to put a 2x120 rad in the front.
depending on how much you want to cut you can put any thickness rad you want in there. Yes youll have to move the hdd cage closer to the psu but 2 2x120 rads will fit inside the case.
I only say all of this because you said, i know i may have to cut....
This is what i plan to do. 2 ex240's should should cool my setup with a new 7950/70 quite well


----------



## JCG

One of the front USB 3.0 ports on my 500R is broken; I'm not getting any power from it, not picking up even a flash drive.







Will I have to RMA the whole case/the whole front panel? Can I even RMA for that? Kinda disappointed, but stuff happens I guess. This is first time I'm experiencing an issue with Corsair a product though, having owned 3 RAM kits, 2 H-series coolers, 2 cases, a PSU and 2 SSDs.


----------



## pc-illiterate

How long have you had the case? I would post on the forums at corsair and let a rep there help you.
Or kust put in an rma explaining and requesting a new front panel i/o


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> what if i used this combination for my 500R
> upper - outake - 120mm x 2
> front - intake - 120mm x 3 (one was in front of HDD and SDD, so i think this doesn't count intake fan)
> back - outtake - 140mm x 1
> side - intake - 140mm x 2
> bottom - none
> is it okay or not?


yes, it should work, i have very similar setup, you can read about it two posts before yours


----------



## pc-illiterate

Here is the thread i found.
http://91.151.218.11/showthread.php?s=42aa2608aee6538efa609540ab8688b8&t=18373472


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Got my water loop into my 500R today.











It's a XSPC Rasa 750 RS240. However I swapped out the hose and radiator. I am using Primochill black hose and a Black Ice Pro II radiator. Only mod to the case was cutting out the plastic cross bar in the mesh top.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

wow dude looks very nice well done


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> yes, it should work, i have very similar setup, you can read about it two posts before yours


oops... sorry, missed read...
thanks for the info....


----------



## TechCrazy

How do I get into this club? I just put parts into a white 500r.


----------



## Rognin

Here are the updated pics. Enjoy!


Spoiler: Pics



Had to install anti-kink even with 45 degree fittings.














Front view of the RP-402 single bay res.


As you can see; I`m getting lazy with cable management.


I had to change two noise blocker fans as they made motor noises. They sent two my way and I reinstalled them. God I love those fans.


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Here are the updated pics. Enjoy!


Great job man








isn't pump louder now, integrated with bay res?


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> How do I get into this club? I just put parts into a white 500r.


go to the OP and fill out the Google form. It will automatically add you to the spreadsheet


----------



## iamthekacperq

what do you think ?? good?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Great job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't pump louder now, integrated with bay res?


Actually quieter beleive it or not. Since that pump mounted res kept leaking, air would get in and make a racket. I can`t even hear it with the fans off. I think Martin had said something about the mass of the water within the res was what made it quiet. Really a beautiful res if ever someone was thinking of buying one. That and the pump is a MCP35x, so when I'm not folding it's whisper quiet.

Come to think of it, much easier to bleed than the RP-452 v1.2 that I got in my other build. Doesn`t hold much in terms of volume, but a res is for looks and bleeding; it does just that, and well.


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Actually quieter beleive it or not. Since that pump mounted res kept leaking, air would get in and make a racket. I can`t even hear it with the fans off. I think Martin had said something about the mass of the water within the res was what made it quiet. Really a beautiful res if ever someone was thinking of buying one. That and the pump is a MCP35x, so when I'm not folding it's whisper quiet.
> Come to think of it, much easier to bleed than the RP-452 v1.2 that I got in my other build. Doesn`t hold much in terms of volume, but a res is for looks and bleeding; it does just that, and well.


great to hear Rognin (or not hear the pump







)
but now i rue i bought xspc res

you have nice tank dude, realy good stuff


----------



## BrandonO

Hello all, I am about to put a water cooling system into my 500R, but im having a hard time finding a full cover water block for a EVGA geforce gtx 560 TI 2GB fermi edition card. Could somebody help me in finding one please?

EDIT: Link to the actual card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130683

Edit x2:

WAY WAY wrong forum, could a mod please move this question lol.

I apologize in advance, im trying to fight off sleep medicine while I do research on stuff!


----------



## JustAddict

just done setting cable management and put
2 fan 140mm upper
1 fan 140mm below
2 fan 140mm side
2 fan 120mm front










































now for next i want to add some lighting inside
any suggestion?


----------



## pc-illiterate

my suggestion, turn the rad fans around to exhaust and turn the bottom around to intake.
just my 2cents


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> my suggestion, turn the rad fans around to exhaust and turn the bottom around to intake.
> just my 2cents


I cannot move the rad outside and 140mm fan to exhaust
I've tried that combination and the rad's pipe will make 140mm fan cannot fit


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> I cannot move the rad outside and 140mm fan to exhaust
> I've tried that combination and the rad's pipe will make 140mm fan cannot fit


Don't have to move rad to the outside, just flip the two fans around.







Flip the bottom fan to intake as well, because at the moment its rendering your front intakes useless by sucking out the fresh air they're pushing it.


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> just done setting cable management and put
> 2 fan 140mm upper
> 1 fan 140mm below
> 2 fan 140mm side
> 2 fan 120mm front
> 
> now for next i want to add some lighting inside
> any suggestion?


pc-illiterate and JCG are right, switch top fans to exhaust and bottom to intake,
will be better for your config


----------



## basicIO

Hello Sirs, good taste you have.

This is my 500r. Currently missing a graphics card, because I sent my 7970 back to the store. During the RMA period, I've bought some watercooling stuff, including a XSPC RX240 rad and an EK Supreme HF Acetal CPU block.
At the moment I'm thinking of waiting for a GTX 680Hydro Copper by EVGA, or I'll get an Asus/MSI GTX680 with an EK fullblock.



Only problem with my case is, one of the front USB ports is broken. Should I just contact Corsair about this?
Pic in link, it's the right one obviously;


http://imgur.com/5euST


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basicIO*
> 
> Hello Sirs, good taste you have.
> This is my 500r. Currently missing a graphics card, because I sent my 7970 back to the store. During the RMA period, I've bought some watercooling stuff, including a XSPC RX240 rad and an EK Supreme HF Acetal CPU block.
> At the moment I'm thinking of waiting for a GTX 680Hydro Copper by EVGA, or I'll get an Asus/MSI GTX680 with an EK fullblock.
> 
> Only problem with my case is, one of the front USB ports is broken. Should I just contact Corsair about this?
> Pic in link, it's the right one obviously;
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5euST


They have some of the best CS in the industry and have concrete warrenties. They`ll send you either a new case or part to replace it. Try finding Corsair George (Red Beard) here on the forums, he`ll help you expedite the process.


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> pc-illiterate and JCG are right, switch top fans to exhaust and bottom to intake,
> will be better for your config


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Don't have to move rad to the outside, just flip the two fans around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip the bottom fan to intake as well, because at the moment its rendering your front intakes useless by sucking out the fresh air they're pushing it.


sorry
i just tried to turn the upper 140mm fan to intake, but the fan blade stuck on the head screw of rad.
because the fan 140mm and the rad size smaller, so the rad screw were in the middle of the blade
maybe there's another suggestion to make my case airflow better?
thanks


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> sorry
> i just tried to turn the upper 140mm fan to intake, but the fan blade stuck on the head screw of rad.
> because the fan 140mm and the rad size smaller, so the rad screw were in the middle of the blade
> maybe there's another suggestion to make my case airflow better?
> thanks


That was a reading comprehension fail on my part, sorry dude. I thought they were 2x 120mm, only just noticed they are 140mm. Maybe you can use some spacers between the case and the fan so the blades don't hit rad screws? It's very easy to make a spacer too, if you don't have a ready-made one ..


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> sorry
> i just tried to turn the upper 140mm fan to intake, but the fan blade stuck on the head screw of rad.
> because the fan 140mm and the rad size smaller, so the rad screw were in the middle of the blade
> maybe there's another suggestion to make my case airflow better?
> thanks


Try to remove small rubbers from 120mm case mount holes, if you didn't already.
It should lower your mounting screws.


----------



## pc-illiterate

and small flat washers make excellent spacers and are almost free. they are free if you already have some lying around which most people do.


----------



## Rogues

Hey guys, I was planning to buy the 500R. I had a few questions which I'm hoping you guys will be able to answer.

Does the side 200mm intake fan have a dust filter?

How is the quality of the build?

How good is the airflow of the stock fan setup?

How does the case handle the rear PCI slots? Tooless or Thumb Screws?


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogues*
> 
> Hey guys, I was planning to buy the 500R. I had a few questions which I'm hoping you guys will be able to answer.
> Does the side 200mm intake fan have a dust filter?
> How is the quality of the build?
> How good is the airflow of the stock fan setup?
> How does the case handle the rear PCI slots? Tooless or Thumb Screws?


1. Nope.
2. Very good, no sharp edges whatsoever.
3. The airflow is ok imho.
4. The rear PCI slots secured with thumb screws.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=767&Itemid=61&limit=1&limitstart=3

This review might answer alot of questions


----------



## Rogues

Thanks for the honest reply.

I am not sure anymore. Not having an dust filter on the side for a 20cm intake fan seems like a design flaw to me. I could go for the Temptest Evo but it just doesn't seem to be of a very good build quality. Argh I'm so confused! What do you guys think?


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually the 500r has only the filter on the bottom for the psu fan and the bottom mounted fan. you cant really call that piece of plastic mesh in the front a filter. its more obstruction than filter.

i had 4 silverstone 120 filters and i used them on the front and side of my 500r. you have to cut the little lip at the bottom of the front panel to get it to sit flush again. dont worry it doesnt hurt the panel at all.
i also used a piece of cardboard to block off the side panel and cut 2 120mm holes and placed the other 2 filters on the 120 fans i used there.
its a great case but its more of a modding case than a straight up and use it case.


----------



## Aparition

The 300R which I am using now has dust filters on the front for both fan locations and on the bottom for the PSU. It is not a foam filter but a thin mesh screen. Seems to work pretty good to me.

the side fans, if you have them all as intake that generally should create a positive pressure airflow which reduces the need for air filters on every fan. The fans still collect a little dust but the rest of the system remains fairly dust free.


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> That was a reading comprehension fail on my part, sorry dude. I thought they were 2x 120mm, only just noticed they are 140mm. Maybe you can use some spacers between the case and the fan so the blades don't hit rad screws? It's very easy to make a spacer too, if you don't have a ready-made one ..


Wow
Never cross in my mind for using spacer...
Let me done it
Thanks JCG, its really help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Try to remove small rubbers from 120mm case mount holes, if you didn't already.
> It should lower your mounting screws.


I've moved the rubber
And still stuck the blade
I'll try JCG suggestion for using spacer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and small flat washers make excellent spacers and are almost free. they are free if you already have some lying around which most people do.


Mmmmm
Nice idea, i will done it
Thanks...


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogues*
> 
> Thanks for the honest reply.
> I am not sure anymore. Not having an dust filter on the side for a 20cm intake fan seems like a design flaw to me. I could go for the Temptest Evo but it just doesn't seem to be of a very good build quality. Argh I'm so confused! What do you guys think?


Just buy it...
You won't disappointed...
It's an excelent product...


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## oogiesfaded

First post on forum









Just ordered my 500r White last night and Im currently tracking it like a scared mother tracking her daughter on her first date..

anyway, SUPER excited about getting my case tomorrow because of all your guys posts so i figured id post in here to be active. Ill post a pic after i put it all together, thanks for all the great posts guys, made my buyers remorse only last a few minutes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oogiesfaded*
> 
> First post on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my 500r White last night and Im currently tracking it like a scared mother tracking her daughter on her first date..
> anyway, SUPER excited about getting my case tomorrow because of all your guys posts so i figured id post in here to be active. Ill post a pic after i put it all together, thanks for all the great posts guys, made my buyers remorse only last a few minutes.


Welcome to OCN







Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## JustAddict

[quote name="oogiesfaded" url="/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1290#post_16843880"]First post on forum  Just ordered my 500r White last night and Im currently tracking it like a scared mother tracking her daughter on her first date.. anyway, SUPER excited about getting my case tomorrow because of all your guys posts so i figured id post in here to be active. Ill post a pic after i put it all together, thanks for all the great posts guys, made my buyers remorse only last a few minutes. [/quote] C u soon...


----------



## TechCrazy

hey guys I recently traded bits into my 500R and I would like to use a better fan than the corsair ones in there atm. I found some but when I experimented on how many to get I found out that the fan connector inside the case has some wierd connection where only the corsair fans seem to fit in. Please need help before I buy fans. And btw heres my fans Im looking at getting, comments appreciated.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12876/fan-849/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_Fan_-_White_BFF-BLF-12025W-RP.html?tl=c331s518b193#blank


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> hey guys I recently traded bits into my 500R and I would like to use a better fan than the corsair ones in there atm. I found some but when I experimented on how many to get I found out that the fan connector inside the case has some wierd connection where only the corsair fans seem to fit in. Please need help before I buy fans. And btw heres my fans Im looking at getting, comments appreciated.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12876/fan-849/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_Fan_-_White_BFF-BLF-12025W-RP.html?tl=c331s518b193#blank


In order to use the built-in fan controller and LED on/off switch, the Corsair fans are the only ones that I know of that are wired correctly. Most fans do not allow the LEDs to be switched off independently of the fan motor. On ours, we replaced the tach wire on the standard 3-pin fan with an LED power lead, which is then cut off when the LED on/off switch is pressed.

If you don't want to use the built-in fan controller and LED on/off switch then standard 120mm / 140mm fans fit fine.


----------



## TechCrazy

That entire 3pin controller is useless then if I dont use corsair fans. Time to buy some adapters. Corsair had to make things complicated and make it exclusively corsair fans connect to controller I just want power to the fans.


----------



## sli_shroom

actually they designed a simple way to control the leds in the fans without affecting the fan speed. you can easily use those connectors to power different fans, you just have to trim the "nubs" off the fan's connector.


----------



## Lamaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


That looks quite nice and tidy!
Where did you get the rubber grommets for the 300R?


----------



## Aparition

The 600T grommets fit the 300R.
I have them installed myself


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Maybe George can help out with this... But does anyone know if it is possible to get a spare door for the 500R? On Corsair's site there's stuff for the Obsidian and Graphite cases but nothing for Carbide cases.

I'm thinking about cutting out one of the doors and making a big window. But I don't want to do it unless I know I can get a replacement if I screw it up.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Maybe George can help out with this... But does anyone know if it is possible to get a spare door for the 500R? On Corsair's site there's stuff for the Obsidian and Graphite cases but nothing for Carbide cases.
> I'm thinking about cutting out one of the doors and making a big window. But I don't want to do it unless I know I can get a replacement if I screw it up.


http://www.corsair.com/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-left-side-panel-metallic-grey-side-panel-left-with-fan-holes-for-120mm-and-140mm-fans.html


----------



## Sgtbash

I wonder if anyone can help me...

I have just got a 500r, and while I know the h100 does fit without fault, i have yet to see any push pull set ups in the 500r with the h100.

Is this possible without having to leave teh top grill off?

Thanks,


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me...
> I have just got a 500r, and while I know the h100 does fit without fault, i have yet to see any push pull set ups in the 500r with the h100.
> Is this possible without having to leave teh top grill off?
> Thanks,


Maybe you could fit the fans under the grill as designed and then fix the rad and another set of fans inside the case? It depends whether it will clear your RAM/mobo.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Maybe you could fit the fans under the grill as designed and then fix the rad and another set of fans inside the case? It depends whether it will clear your RAM/mobo.


this although i read in another forum you get at the most 45mm clearance between the case top and your motherboard. that 8pin cpu socket is a clearance killer.

*edit* actually the case and mesh top were designed for either pull with fans outside or push with rad outside. ( though corsair thinks you should pull or push into the case. not a very good idea if you want the coolest case temps)


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Maybe you could fit the fans under the grill as designed and then fix the rad and another set of fans inside the case? It depends whether it will clear your RAM/mobo.


I was thinking that, But I think it will hit the heatsink at the very top of the motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> this although i read in another forum you get at the most 45mm clearance between the case top and your motherboard. that 8pin cpu socket is a clearance killer.
> *edit* actually the case and mesh top were designed for either pull with fans outside or push with rad outside. ( though corsair thinks you should pull or push into the case. not a very good idea if you want the coolest case temps)


Yeah I want it pushing out air, I think im just going to go with the two fans pushing out, I might just buy some fans with more cfm to compensate.

Cheers guy +REP.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> I was thinking that, But I think it will hit the heatsink at the very top of the motherboard.


I had the same problem when I looked at putting my PA 120.2 inside the case. I imagine a H100 + fans is about the same thickness.


----------



## xciter327

I will be replacing all fans soon. Can I get any recommendations for some fans for a 500r + H100 setup?

I would like it to stay quiet when not gaming and cool while doings so. I did a little bit of research and the two fans that fit the need are:

Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH0.8
Cooler Master Blade Master 120mm

If the Turibine Masters are insufficient to cool 2500K at 4.6GHz do you think 4 of them in push/pull would do?


----------



## shobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> Hi shobot,
> I want to ask you about your fan on H100
> Is that "Push" position?
> So you push the hot air and dust into the case?


sorry for the late reply sir.... I just place the 2 fans on top sucking all the air into my case.


----------



## shobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAddict*
> 
> just done setting cable management and put
> 2 fan 140mm upper
> 1 fan 140mm below
> 2 fan 140mm side
> 2 fan 120mm front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for next i want to add some lighting inside
> any suggestion?


Your rigs is nice sir! But for friendly advise, don't use to much color on your rigs. If you like the red/black , blue/black or orange/black theme just do it in 2 colors. Start to follow what your motherboard's color. In that case your rigs may look awesome and doesn't look like a christmas tree or a fruit salad.


----------



## shobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shobot*
> 
> Your rigs is nice sir! But for friendly advise, don't use to much color on your rigs. If you like the red/black , blue/black or orange/black theme just do it in 2 colors. Start to follow what your motherboard's color. In that case your rigs may look awesome and doesn't look like a christmas tree or a fruit salad.


In my case the "red sideline" of my videocard is the only red color that sucks my eyes. I'm eyeing for this aftermarket Gelid Icy vision VGA cooler. Reviews shows quite improvement on the cooling process.
ref pics:


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shobot*
> 
> Your rigs is nice sir! But for friendly advise, don't use to much color on your rigs. If you like the red/black , blue/black or orange/black theme just do it in 2 colors. Start to follow what your motherboard's color. In that case your rigs may look awesome and doesn't look like a christmas tree or a fruit salad.


Thanks for your suggestion...


----------



## StrataWhite

I will be uploading new pictures of my system soon. Did some updates: white cable extensions/cablemanagement - NZXT fancontroller - LED lighting - more fans.

All I need is a sidepanel with window (don't want to screw this panel up myself). Come on Corsair!


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrataWhite*
> 
> All I need is a sidepanel with window (don't want to screw this panel up myself). Come on Corsair!


I feel ya. I sorta want a window too. I do kinda like looking through the mesh though. Gives it kind of a SciFi feel.


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey JustAddict are those cougar fans pwm or no? Im looking around for some fans to replace the ones on my h80. Would you suggest pwm or 3pin be fine?

pwm option...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

3pin - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hey JustAddict are those cougar fans pwm or no? Im looking around for some fans to replace the ones on my h80. Would you suggest pwm or 3pin be fine?
> pwm option...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
> 3pin - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005


Hi TechCrazy
I don't use PWM fan because there's no 140mm pwm fan
So i use just 3 pin for 140mm fan on my rad
I think the color depend on your favorite color scheme for your case
If i were you i will choose the black one
I can't find that type in my country
Its color was more neutral with other color


----------



## JourdanWithaU

I'm using 3pin CPU fans on my radiator and it seems to be just fine...


----------



## adcantu

update on my RMA for side panel. UPS guy just delivered it! Honestly the best RMA experience I have had. They didnt give me any hassle about the claim and shipped out the replacement quickly


----------



## jj2002

500r with my new dead silent pump


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Looks nice. I contemplated a pull set-up. What kind of delta temps are you seeing?


----------



## doco

here is the 400r case i have. i love it! i also put a noctua badge over the corsair emblem on the front.


----------



## TechCrazy

That is sacrilege!


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> That is sacrilege!


hold on. i think i have a mini apple logo sticker i can put on the gtx570hd card


----------



## jj2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> Looks nice. I contemplated a pull set-up. What kind of delta temps are you seeing?


room temp : 73.4°F
i5 2500K 4.5ghz, with the two 140mm (noiseblocker pk3) on the top on 5V,
and the swiftech mcp655 pump on minimum flow, level 1 : 540L/h
(max : level 5 with 1200L/h)

28-33°C iddle
45°c max after 4 hours of bf3
and real silent

same temperature on push set-up
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/16/62/46/96/dscf0417.jpg


----------



## jj2002




----------



## jj2002




----------



## OverClocker55

300R


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 300R


where did you get the camo tissue box?

Looks great, nice job with the sleeving.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu*
> 
> where did you get the camo tissue box?
> Looks great, nice job with the sleeving.


lol thanks. Thats cardboard btw and camo duct tape


----------



## iamthekacperq

Hi i made a little mod in my 500R :

Was :



So I bought another front panel and start working:




and the result is this:


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Hi i made a little mod in my 500R :
> Was :
> 
> So I bought another front panel and start working:
> 
> 
> and the result is this:


Nice, I like that. It'd be nice if you could source the mesh they use to buy a sheet and do one solid row, but that looks clean.


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Hi i made a little mod in my 500R :
> Was :
> http://www63.zippyshare.com/scaled/76558317/file.html
> So I bought another front panel and start working:
> http://www31.zippyshare.com/scaled/63110927/file.html
> http://www61.zippyshare.com/scaled/91839447/file.html
> and the result is this:
> http://www53.zippyshare.com/scaled/48872976/file.html
> http://www38.zippyshare.com/scaled/84737944/file.html


wow, so creative...
some question for you:
where did you get another mesh with corsair logo?


----------



## iamthekacperq

SeanOMatic I also would prefer a full mesh
JustAddict it was an another front panel ,
JustAddict think it would be better without the logo, but the better fit in the bays


----------



## FYFI13

Hi guys, one more extremely happy 300R owner here:







I know, the cable management could be done much better, but after i managed to close the side door with no issues i decided to leave it as it is









Also i wanted to thank all members of this lovely club who made me to buy this beautiful case, so far i really love every bit of it. And thanks to Corsair, for making it so nice









*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> SeanOMatic I also would prefer a full mesh
> JustAddict it was an another front panel ,
> JustAddict think it would be better without the logo, but the better fit in the bays


And that was post 1337?


----------



## fuadm424

Finished cooling my 400r. Not as spacious as the 500r, but i managed to fit 2 x 120.2 rads.

Here are some before and after pics:

Before:


After:



I used a mini-valve on my bottom GPU for hose attachment whenever I need to drain the system:


----------



## ARandomOWL

That's a tight squeeze. Nicely done


----------



## atluu

So, I just installed all myparts in my 500r, but I cannot find a plug to connect the front fans. I have a OCZ ZT psu. Does the molex from the case connect to a male molex, then connects to the PSU? and what about the 3 pin connect for the front fans?

http://i41.tinypic.com/2nc1b2h.jpg

Thats the only thing I have that is close to a 3 pin connect + molex.

In the picture is a 4 pin connector and the other side is a molex.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

fuadm424, how did you mount the second rad to the HDD cage? Since the cage itself is threaded, the logistics are a bit confusing to me. Or I am just missing something.


----------



## fuadm424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> fuadm424, how did you mount the second rad to the HDD cage? Since the cage itself is threaded, the logistics are a bit confusing to me. Or I am just missing something.


Velcro







I would have used double sided mounting tape, but that would get messy fast. I heard zipties also work, but I needed an easy way to put in the rad since it had to be taken out before installing the GPUs which are 1-2mm away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> That's a tight squeeze. Nicely done


Thanks! It was a lot of fun trying to figure out how to fit two 240 rads inside.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> So, I just installed all myparts in my 500r, but I cannot find a plug to connect the front fans. I have a OCZ ZT psu. Does the molex from the case connect to a male molex, then connects to the PSU? and what about the 3 pin connect for the front fans?
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2nc1b2h.jpg
> Thats the only thing I have that is close to a 3 pin connect + molex.
> In the picture is a 4 pin connector and the other side is a molex.


yep, the molex powers the fans and lights. that small connector is what powers the side panel fan.


----------



## atluu

Okay I figured out that the 3 pin connects to the side fan. For the molex, I do not have a male molex that came with my PSU, was it supposed to come with my PSU?

EDIT: Okay, So I disconnected the daisy wiring from both of the front fans and connected it to the mobo directly. All 3 fans are working, but only one of the LED lights are working from the 2 front fans.And also, the LED switch on/off is not working. Is this due to me not using the molex to plug all the fans directly to the PSU?


----------



## DutchSteph

Your OCZ power supply came with 6 4-pin molex connectors, one of them you should use to connect the black molex that the fans are connected to. Then they are connected to the fan control and the LED switch and they should work.
The picture shows mine, with an additional fan control molex connected.


----------



## atluu

The molex that came with my psu is the same shape as the molex connector for the fans. They are both male.


----------



## samwiches

The fan might be both male and female (on each end of the molex).


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> The fan might be both male and female (on each end of the molex).


it is. its a pass through


----------



## atluu

I dont see the female side of the molex to the front fans. So there's a male and/or female molex leading to the fans?

EDIT: damn i'm dumb. Its literally on the other side of the molex haha. Thanks guys.

EDIT2: Got my system up and running. How are my temps? http://i39.tinypic.com/14e2bdl.png


----------



## theonedub

Just got my Corsair 300R and found out Corsair doesn't bundle the USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter with the case, only with the 400R and up







Second time I have bought a case and run into this issue.

Anyone pick up the 400R and have no use for the USB3.0->2.0 internal adapter?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> I dont see the female side of the molex to the front fans. So there's a male and/or female molex leading to the fans?
> 
> EDIT: damn i'm dumb. Its literally on the other side of the molex haha. Thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT2: Got my system up and running. How are my temps? http://i39.tinypic.com/14e2bdl.png


That is not a valid temp check.









You need it under load showing either all four cores or a "package" temp.

See here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just got my Corsair 300R and found out Corsair doesn't bundle the USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter with the case, only with the 400R and up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second time I have bought a case and run into this issue.
> Anyone pick up the 400R and have no use for the USB3.0->2.0 internal adapter?


I have one and I'm also in Nor Cal. If you're not too far from San Jose I can just give it to you.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> I have one and I'm also in Nor Cal. If you're not too far from San Jose I can just give it to you.


PM'd. Thanks


----------



## hoven

Finding a value case to replace my CM elite 430, came down to Corsair 300R and Fractal Design core 3000. Leaning towards this a little more because of its look.
I'd prefer the upper front fan to be unrestricted, without the HDD bays blocking the air flow..but that is fairly okay to me.. Does anyonw know if a 140mm or 120mm fan can be installed between the HDD cage and the optical bay? As in here: 

Also my motherboard doesn't have a internal usb 3.0..and i heard that this case doesn't include a usb 3.0 to usb 2.0 kit, so that means i can't used the usb ports, and have to get a adapter of some sort?
I actually have a USB 3.0 card that fits into the PCI slot, but took it out because i don't use it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

where you located hoven ? i have an extra usb3 to usb2 adapter from corsair sending me a full accessory kit when i only wanted the fan screws.


----------



## hoven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> where you located hoven ? i have an extra usb3 to usb2 adapter from corsair sending me a full accessory kit when i only wanted the fan screws.


Thanks for the offer, but I live in Singapore..probably the other side of the globe where you're living. I don't really use the usb port much, mainly to charge my iPod. Guess i'll have to stick the the PCI usb 3.0. Once again, thanks for the offer.


----------



## pc-illiterate

bah. if you change your mind lemme know. it'll fit in a padded envelope, a small 1
kinda sucks because corsair sells the adapter in the screw accessory kit and its only $5 but even here in the US it cost $10 to ship


----------



## samwiches

Are there any 300R owners who need a left side panel (with the fan mounts)?

Want to trade? I need a plain one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoven*
> 
> [...]
> Does anyonw know if a 140mm or 120mm fan can be installed between the HDD cage and the optical bay? As in here:


Yes, both 120 and 140 fit at all three levels.


----------



## MikkiVoxx

Hi
I'm thinking about trying to squeeze one of the new xspc ex280 rads into the top of my 500r case. Its 36mm thick, and will require a case mod. I've seen that people have gotten the ex240 in there, but it would really help if anyone has any pictures. Specifically what cuts were made, and which bits bent.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## pc-illiterate

this guy used the ex240 BUT, he did some cutting and bending on the top panel. you might want to give it a few looks. i think it'll help ya figure a few things out.


----------



## MikkiVoxx

Thanks for the response; but is there a link I'm not seeing?


----------



## pc-illiterate

give me a derpa derp!!!
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916
sorry about no link. its been a rough day.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

That 280 is going to be a tough fit. I'd imagine that you'd have to cut out almost the entire top.


----------



## black7hought

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240504/corsair-carbide-400r-black-to-white-transformation#post_16936915


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## MikkiVoxx

That's a great link. Many thanks.

That guy put a ton of work in.

Looks like the 280 might be a step too far, under the grill.
Thought perhaps it might go inside the case, with fans under the grill (to pull).

.............grill
( ) ( ) fans
............ case
********rad


----------



## Ralith

I tried searching the thread, but didn't find anything. Has anyone found a 5.25 to 3.25 adapter that works well with the 500R? Thanks!


----------



## bor

Got this from the online deals section corsair.com is having a sale 25% + free shipping, Coupon code: PAX2012_25

Just ordered some grommets and the usb3 adapter for a little under $18 shipped.


----------



## samwiches

I notice that my 300R doesn't take rubber fan screws on the front. Only the Corsair screws fit (barely).

That kinda sucks. What is the purpose?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 
> I notice that my 300R doesn't take rubber fan screws on the front. Only the Corsair screws fit (barely).
> That kinda sucks. What is the purpose?


i should come with some screws extra and u might be able to fit a rubber spacer.


----------



## samwiches

Those rubber spacers don't work half as well as the full rubber screws. Even if they did, the Corsair screws are only long enough for exactly 3 threads to screw into the case. There is no room for a spacer.


----------



## JustAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralith*
> 
> I tried searching the thread, but didn't find anything. Has anyone found a 5.25 to 3.25 adapter that works well with the 500R? Thanks!


Thermaltake iCage


----------



## Ralith

Ah, sorry, I'm talking about for the front panel, to add a card reader or something like that that is 3.5", not internally.


----------



## Alpina

Hey guys, i am planning to buy corsair 500R case, and with it i want to buy a CPU cooler. My CPU is i7 920 2.67Ghz currently, but I plan to overclock it to ~3.6Ghz+.

So I see a lot of you here got corsair's Hxx series, and obviously H100 is best but it's little expensive + got a lot of problems from what i've read. What do you think is it worth buying H50 or H70 or H60? They are all very similar from looks. Or maybe it's just better to buy a good air cooler, like Scythe Mugen 2? But it take so much space.. Thanks..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralith*
> 
> Ah, sorry, I'm talking about for the front panel, to add a card reader or something like that that is 3.5", not internally.


Frozencpu.com has some nice ones


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina*
> 
> Hey guys, i am planning to buy corsair 500R case, and with it i want to buy a CPU cooler. My CPU is i7 920 2.67Ghz currently, but I plan to overclock it to ~3.6Ghz+.
> So I see a lot of you here got corsair's Hxx series, and obviously H100 is best but it's little expensive + got a lot of problems from what i've read. What do you think is it worth buying H50 or H70 or H60? They are all very similar from looks. Or maybe it's just better to buy a good air cooler, like Scythe Mugen 2? But it take so much space.. Thanks..


h80 or h100


----------



## Alpina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> h80 or h100


Obviously but they cost much more. For price of H80 I can get noctua NH-D14 which is better than more silent. What about H60 with dual fans? Will it be able to cool my cpu with 3.6Ghz?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina*
> 
> Obviously but they cost much more. For price of H80 I can get noctua NH-D14 which is better than more silent. What about H60 with dual fans? Will it be able to cool my cpu with 3.6Ghz?


I got my intel i5 2500k on an h60 with 2 fans and It stays below 60c and its OC'ed to 4.2ghz


----------



## Alpina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I got my intel i5 2500k on an h60 with 2 fans and It stays below 60c and its OC'ed to 4.2ghz


That's really cool, so looks like second fan really adds some cooling, because from reviews i didn't see such low temps. And btw why do you recommend me H80 or H100, if your H60 is really good?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina*
> 
> That's really cool, so looks like second fan really adds some cooling, because from reviews i didn't see such low temps. And btw why do you recommend me H80 or H100, if your H60 is really good?


just was giving you top of the line stuff to pick but the H60 is great


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I got my intel i5 2500k on an h60 with 2 fans and It stays below 60c and its OC'ed to 4.2ghz


my 212+ keeps my 2500k clocked at 4.8 under 60* doing anything but stress testing......


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, figured it was about time to stop skimping on cases and picked up a white 500r today. Really excited to get all my parts over to it. This is the first time I have ever spent over $50 on a case. Hoping to pair it with an H100 and a modular power supply in the future as well. Love how the H100 fits like a glove in that upper mesh compartment. Time to browse the thread for some slick cable management pics


----------



## SeanOMatic

This is my 300R w/Z68A-GD80, 2600K, 16GB Vengeance, 480 Lightning (Which actually beats stock 580's without touching 80C) and RAID 0 for storage with a 90GB Force 3 for the OS.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i used about 10 zip ties to mount my HDD in one of the optical drive bay's so i could remove the HDD cage's to mount my H100 when i receive back from my friend it will have an update pic when that happens


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> remove the HDD cage's to mount my H100


Why not just mount it at the top? The case is kind of made for that...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i get much better airflow and very very cold temps at the front of the case sure i could mount it at the top but it is just personal preference (also i will have it in push pull so case airflow will not be effected)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Got it in the mail today and I love it!...



The cable management can improve but that's the best I could do with a non mod psu.

To do list:

1) Get blue RAM (on the way)
2) Get blue or all black PSU
3) Get H100 cooler for the top rack
4) Get sleeve kit


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Looks better than my cables.









Excellent choice on the mobo.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Where would one obtain more 120/140mm white led Corsair fans? I looked on newegg and corsair doesn't even make a case fan. Any idea who makes the fan for the white carbide case?


----------



## JourdanWithaU

http://www.corsair.com/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html


----------



## pc-illiterate

the corsair fans have a proprietary plug also. you have to 'mod' the plug. aka, cut off the guides. i'll find a pic to post.

*edit* nvm what i was thinking. a 3-pin fan splitter y-cable should work. i personally wouldnt buy fans from corsair. you can buy other led fans you can move to another case if you want. if you want to use the led on/off switch or want to control the fan rpm though, you will HAVE to use the corsair fans. this is where corsair told us to bend over, no kiss, no spit, no hair pulling.


----------



## evilghaleon

I "downgraded" my 600T to a 300R, and I love it. Smaller, less "bling", and with 2 Cougar fans in the front it is a little cooler and quieter. Now if only Corsair CS would answer me back about getting a solid side panel, I'd be set.


----------



## OverClocker55

I did the same. Downgraded from my 650D to this. I'm in love. But Corsair needs to make a plain side panel so I can put some sound padding on the sides. Also I took out some of the filters.. Really quiet. Corsair either make a plain panel for sale or a windowed one!







I would be an instant buyer!


----------



## pc-illiterate

they do make a plain side. buy the right side for 500r. its the same blank panel.

dont trust me ? pull it off and swap em around...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they do make a plain side. buy the right side for 500r. its the same blank panel.
> dont trust me ? pull it off and swap em around...


were talking about the 300R.. dude


----------



## pc-illiterate

its not the same as a 500 and 400 ? p00p

check to see if the other side fits. it should. email corsair oe get on their forums and ask about buying another right side panel


----------



## LTC

Before jumping on the white 500R, I wan't to ask how loud the included fans are? Also can the light be turned off?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> Before jumping on the white 500R, I wan't to ask how loud the included fans are? Also can the light be turned off?


they can be turned off with a button and there really quiet


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> they can be turned off with a button and there really quiet


Do you know how quiet? I could swap them for some of my 800RPM S-FLEX's if they are too loud though... Also my experience with the 200mm fan on the 650D was pretty bad, it was too loud for my liking, is this loud as well?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> Do you know how quiet? I could swap them for some of my 800RPM S-FLEX's if they are too loud though... Also my experience with the 200mm fan on the 650D was pretty bad, it was too loud for my liking, is this loud as well?


the side is silent and the front are too. My HDD's made more noise


----------



## samwiches

I'm more and more annoyed with the 300R lately. It's so cheaply made.

I've had it for barely two weeks and the slide panels (...) require three hands to close properly now, or you have to lay it on its side and use a whole forearm to slide the front of the panels up snug.

(Honestly the Antec 300 is way more solid. Too bad it's all hacked up from practice mods.)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I'm more and more annoyed with the 300R lately. It's so cheaply made.
> I've had it for barely two weeks and the slide panels (gawd) require three hands to close properly now.


why? o.0 I put some grommets and leds and mine looks sexy


----------



## samwiches

Maybe I have a crappy one but fitment is a problem all over the case. My OCZ PSU has to be pushed/squeezed to get the screws into the back, the front fan blades hit the panel filter if you bump the front (these are 120x25mm) and both side panels have corners sticking out if you don't get help closing them up, or like I said, unless you lay the case on it's side.

Also the left side panel has a corner sticking past the bottom left as if it's simply too big.

Oh, and I forgot about having to press the motherboard back into the I/O shield to get the first couple of screws in. No biggie, but it required more force than should be necessary. All this would piss me off if I had paid any more than $55 for it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Maybe I have a crappy one but fitment is a problem all over the case. My OCZ PSU has to be pushed/squeezed to get the screws into the back, the front fan blades hit the panel filter if you bump the front (these are 120x25mm) and both side panels have corners sticking out if you don't get help closing them up, or like I said, unless you lay the case on it's side.


thats true...should went for the Arc Mini. Thats my next case


----------



## samwiches

I actually like the airflow setup of the 300R a lot. That's what should redeem it, once I'm done messing around inside of it.

Hopefully one day someone can make a case without so many drive cages. I think one SSD, one HDD and a USB optical drive is all anyone should need.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I actually like the airflow setup of the 300R a lot. That's what should redeem it, once I'm done messing around inside of it.
> Hopefully one days someone can make a case without so many drive cages. One SSD, one HDD and a USB optical drive is all anyone should need these days.


I only use 1 dvd and 2 sdd's


----------



## samwiches

Well I have a little over 1TB of software and media. SSD's are probably not the best idea for mass storage IMO.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Well I have a little over 1TB of software and media. SSD's are probably not the best idea for mass storage IMO.


i got 240gb lol and then an external 1tb


----------



## samwiches

Well there you go. I think mini ATX or even mini ITX are the way forward for air cooled cases. I hope one day we look at stacks of drive cages and laugh.


----------



## Jayjr1105

The Arc "Midi" was just deal of the day on Friday for $69 shipped. I was super tempted but broke down and paid double that for my white 500R. I don't regret it one bit, amazing case.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

@ samwiches

- Keep in mind, they want people to use them for universal uses. Servers, RAID setups, & constant hot-swapping HD on-the-go kind of people, so they need to be universal.

If you want a good case that fits your needs, build one.







- I'd really love to see that, or just mod yours to hold only that much. I did!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*
> 
> @ samwiches
> 
> - Keep in mind, they want people to use them for universal uses. Servers, RAID setups, & constant hot-swapping HD on-the-go kind of people, so they need to be universal.
> 
> If you want a good case that fits your needs, build one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'd really love to see that, or just mod yours to hold only that much. I did!


I just want a spacious design with lots of fan mounts that isn't ugly and doesn't skew, bend or dent too easily. But that always costs so much more money.


----------



## 10speedr

there are some good looking builds here. cant wait to get home and get mine put together.


----------



## BF3Studios

Anyone know if they make a clear panel for 300R?


----------



## 10speedr

as of now no. there are some custom do it yourself window kits that you can buy from frozen cpu and performance pc's. im sure other sites have them too if you look hard enough.


----------



## chrisys93

The corsair carbide series are so sexy. I have a HAF 932 Advanced but its too large for my tastes. It doesn't have dust filters and the CPU cutout isn't big enough









I hope to join you guys soon with a 400r lol


----------



## Alpina

Just ordered 500R, and it's my second time building PC, but first time I built 3 years ago so I don't remember much. Does this case come with manual where to plug those fans and fan controller, etc?


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina*
> 
> Just ordered 500R, and it's my second time building PC, but first time I built 3 years ago so I don't remember much. Does this case come with manual where to plug those fans and fan controller, etc?


The front 2 fans are already plugged in to the controller from the factory. The side fan also gets plugged in but you do that yourself. If I remember correctly the lead that the side fan plugs in to is bundled with the rest of the front panel connectors. It will be obvious which one you need as it isn't a standard connection.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

wow the 500r is getting really really popular now which is great because it is such a great case i love it best case i have built in, in years! the best of corsair IMO


----------



## StrataWhite

So, here is my updated system, enjoy!

I'm thinking of replacing the Cooler Master R4 fan´s with the new white non-led 140mm NZXT fans's since I don't want too much light and the color is different than the LED 's on the NZXT strip and the MSI board. It's more purple. They push alot of air but I think they pruduce too much noise, even on low rpm. The corsair fans on the HDD cage start to make noise above 60% rpm, beneath they are very quiet.


----------



## iamthekacperq

StrataWhite add a white fans and it will be awesome


----------



## StrataWhite

Yep, thats what I´m planning to do







I'm also turning the radiator around with the fans on the inside.


----------



## iamthekacperq

And take of the dust filter from top cover







(its blocking the air flow)


----------



## StrataWhite

No I don´t agree with that, my fans are intaking cold air to create positive pressure, the dustfilters are doing their work since my room can be pretty dusty. But I may turn the fans around when I mount them on the buttom of the radiator so they push the air out, then I´ll remove the filter.


----------



## ldd2142

Here are some pictures of my new build... my first attempt at building from nothing... first time I have not bought something and just upgraded pieces here and there. Apparently everyone that buys a white 500r puts the same stuff in them... lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldd2142*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new build... my first attempt at building from nothing... first time I have not bought something and just upgraded pieces here and there. Apparently everyone that buys a white 500r puts the same stuff in them... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club


----------



## Robilar

I may have missed it in the thread but can an H100 fit inside the top of the case with fans as push? I know fans can be mounted under the mesh above the top plate (that's where mine are).

It looks like it might fit but hard to tell.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I may have missed it in the thread but can an H100 fit inside the top of the case with fans as push? I know fans can be mounted under the mesh above the top plate (that's where mine are).
> 
> It looks like it might fit but hard to tell.


if you motherboards heatsinks are not to tall then yes. I own the msi p67 gd65 and it just fits with the h60 mounted uptop. also u can do push or pull just not 2 sets of fans

in this video is the h100 is mounted in there. Might have to forward. o.0





as you can see the ram and heatsinks barley clear it.


----------



## Nethermir

hello guys, question. does anyone know if the front bay covers of the carbide 400/500 will fit to the corsair 650d bay?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> hello guys, question. does anyone know if the front bay covers of the carbide 400/500 will fit to the corsair 650d bay?


Already tried. They kinda do but scratch and not flush.. Not worth it


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I may have missed it in the thread but can an H100 fit inside the top of the case with fans as push? I know fans can be mounted under the mesh above the top plate (that's where mine are).


you mean only the rad i assume. yes it will. thats why corsair cut the top panel like they did. hoses run into the case from the back. see ?


----------



## iamthekacperq

StrataWhite - "But I may turn the fans around when I mount them on the buttom of the radiator so they push the air out, then I´ll remove the filter." i think about it


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Already tried. They kinda do but scratch and not flush.. Not worth it


thanks. i have a couple of friends who will be buying cases and i was hoping to snatch some of their front meshes


----------



## LTC

Just got everything installed in my 500R today, also installed two Scythe S-FLEX 800RPM fans from my old case into the top of this, the 200mm fan is however very loud







I was hoping for a fairly slow, thus quiet fan, however this is not the case, I recorded the different soundlevels when using the included fancontroller, it can be seen here:


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you mean only the rad i assume. yes it will. thats why corsair cut the top panel like they did. hoses run into the case from the back. see ?


As I mentioned, with the fans as "push"... Therefore they would be inside the case under the rad.

I already have fans mounted on top as exhaust.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> As I mentioned, with the fans as "push"... Therefore they would be inside the case under the rad.
> I already have fans mounted on top as exhaust.


are you talking push/pull ? i thought you meant rad out under mesh and fans inside.
fans/rad/fans will depend solely on your fan thickness but im guessing not.


----------



## basicIO

Bulky rad on a weird place without any modifications to the case, fitting it on top wasn't an option. I'm pretty happy with the result so far. Now I'm waiting for an EK block, to put on my GTX680.


----------



## samwiches

That's awesome. The fans mount on the outside of the panel? I much prefer that look on clean, sharp cases like these.


----------



## basicIO

Thanks, I'm no person for flashy builds either. The fans are on the backside of the radiator. Those are better visible on this photo, while leak testing:


----------



## iamthekacperq

Vertical position would not be better? would not fit in the window of the panel with the fans??


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Vertical position would not be better? would not fit in the window of the panel with the fans??


What to place vertically then, I'm sure if I understand your post


----------



## iamthekacperq

sorry for my English. I'm talking about radiator - it will not fit in the mesh hole for fan in the side panel?


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> sorry for my English. I'm talking about radiator - it will not fit in the mesh hole for fan in the side panel?


No problem! I was thinking about mounting the radiator in the side panel, but it would complicate removing the panel alot, since it would be connected to other hardware. I think the current spot is the best, for placing a rather large rad, without having to make modifications to the case.


----------



## iamthekacperq

ok, but placing it at this point only vertically overlaps with the notch in the panel?


----------



## Alpina

So i just bought 500R and 212 evo cooler for my cpu, now I have 2x scythe gentle typhoon fans which I plan to mount on my cooler instead of default fan, but my both fans got certain RPM, and I am not sure it can change. So if I plug it into CPU fan slot, will fan RPM change I cpu will get more load?

Btw can i clean old thermal paste with vodka, cause i don't have any special alcohol..


----------



## Robilar

No there is sugar in vodka. Use Isopropynol instead.

If you enable fan control in the motherboard bios, it will ramp the fan speed of any fans plugged into motherboard headers.


----------



## Alpina

Thanks, now one more thing. If i have 2 cpu fans, i install 1 into cpu_fan slot, and second into chasis_fan slot?


----------



## jbobb

This has probably been asked before, but didn't exactly find what I was looking for when I searched.

Is there really no noticable difference in noise between the 3 fan controller settings. I put my ear right up to the front fans and could not tell a difference. Maybe it it just too subtle to notice for me. I double checked connections and they were good. Just curious if the noise difference is that minimal between low and high settings.


----------



## kfxsti

got the 360 mounted, how does it look? i will get you guys some better pics tonight. i will probably do some modding to the top to get a better look this weekend as well.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> This has probably been asked before, but didn't exactly find what I was looking for when I searched.
> 
> Is there really no noticable difference in noise between the 3 fan controller settings. I put my ear right up to the front fans and could not tell a difference. Maybe it it just too subtle to notice for me. I double checked connections and they were good. Just curious if the noise difference is that minimal between low and high settings.


while mine weren't a major difference, there was enough between each setting that I could tell by listening to them


----------



## Alpina

Finally installed every into my new 500R and that's really awesome case, but wow it was extremely hard to manage all those cables. I got TX850 PSU and it has tons of extra cables and I struggled to close back door









One more thing I noticed that both intake fans and side fan are very weak. My gentle typhoons are blowing air 3 times as much and even exhaust fan which came with this case is much better. And fan control thing increase fan speed by very little, I see no difference in sound and even in feeling.


----------



## Robilar

The first thing I did when I got the 500R was to swap out all of the fans. I put 4 Coolermaster R4's (2 in front, 2 up top) and put a Xigmatek 200mm in the door (all fans in red). I also put a BitFenix 140mm Pro series (again red LED) in the floor of the case. More airflow than I can use now









The stock Corsair case fans are pretty much crap. Their fans for their water kits are pretty decent though.


----------



## Alpina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The first thing I did when I got the 500R was to swap out all of the fans. I put 4 Coolermaster R4's (2 in front, 2 up top) and put a Xigmatek 200mm in the door (all fans in red). I also put a BitFenix 140mm Pro series (again red LED) in the floor of the case. More airflow than I can use now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock Corsair case fans are pretty much crap. Their fans for their water kits are pretty decent though.


Yeah, they are so weak you hardly feel with your hand they are blowing air lol.. But well, to change I need to buy 2 decent fans and fan controller separate, because current won't work anymore.


----------



## MrG pc

He guy's
Just been busy with my Dremel.
I've placed my 240mm rad at the bottom, a new 280 at the top and made a side window.
I'm not sure I like the side window tough.


----------



## StrataWhite

Indeed, the corsair LED fans are crap. I also changed them for CM R4´s and a megaflow in the sidepanel. Ans yes their exhaust fan and the watercooling fans are good.

The fan controller does make a big difference here, it´s pretty quiet on low, a bit louder on normal and loud on the highest setting. But now I´m using my NZXT fancontroller, I only use the controller of the case for the 2 front intakes and the exhaust fan.


----------



## toesocks

Hey guys, I'm thinking of replacing the front fans in my 500r with something quieter (My computer is in a small room so the stock fans kind of gets annoying late at night).

I ordered the Cougar Vortex fans for the sides and I love them. The only problem is they don't have White LEDs so I was wondering what would be a good alternative for the front with White LEDS?

Or should I just pop a cold cathode tube in there and order 2 more Cougars? I don't know if the cathode tube would light up the front as well as a LED fan though... Hmm anyways, any input would be great!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toesocks*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of replacing the front fans in my 500r with something quieter (My computer is in a small room so the stock fans kind of gets annoying late at night).
> 
> I ordered the Cougar Vortex fans for the sides and I love them. The only problem is they don't have White LEDs so I was wondering what would be a good alternative for the front with White LEDS?
> 
> Or should I just pop a cold cathode tube in there and order 2 more Cougars? I don't know if the cathode tube would light up the front as well as a LED fan though... Hmm anyways, any input would be great!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233045


----------



## toesocks

How would you compare these to the cougars I bought? Thanks!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toesocks*
> 
> How would you compare these to the cougars I bought? Thanks!


I have 2 of them and there leds are really nice. There pretty quiet but I do use a fan controller


----------



## toesocks

Okay thanks. One more question, I see a f1254 that sells for about half the price of a f1255 (the one you provided me in the links) but they seem identical.

Any reason why you went with the f1255?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toesocks*
> 
> Okay thanks. One more question, I see a f1254 that sells for about half the price of a f1255 (the one you provided me in the links) but they seem identical.
> 
> Any reason why you went with the f1255?


there were in stock lol..







and I got them on sale during black friday for like 14 bucks


----------



## toesocks

lol fair enough. Well thanks for all your help!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toesocks*
> 
> lol fair enough. Well thanks for all your help!


welcome.. fill out your rig so we can see what hardware u got,,


----------



## GermanyChris

I didn't know there was a club









Anyway I have a 300r for my computer that cannot be named, replacement for my MacPro.

I got it because it seemed nice and subdued like my MacPro.

Chris


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I didn't know there was a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have a 300r for my computer that cannot be named, replacement for my MacPro.
> 
> I got it because it seemed nice and subdued like my MacPro.
> 
> Chris


Nice welcome to the club! just post some pics


----------



## OverClocker55

*Update*


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> 
> got the 360 mounted, how does it look? i will get you guys some better pics tonight. i will probably do some modding to the top to get a better look this weekend as well.


I like it...but i am also guilty of thinking"outside of the box"


----------



## GermanyChris

Here's the computer

Carbide 300r
Corsair 550w PS
GA-P67A-D3-B3 MoBo
Celeron Processor (waiting on Ivy Bridge)
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 RAM
Nvidia 550Ti (I haven't played a computer game since Oregon Trail)
Cool White Sharkoon 140 Golf ball fan in front along with the 140 Corsair
Agility 3 Boot
2TB RAID 0 for stuff
3TB Green for BU
2TB Barracuda for movies I'm backing up for someone (600 movies







)
3 LightScribe optical's
10.7.3


NEXT:
i7 Ivy Bridge when they are really released
another 550Ti

After that my Mac Pro replacement will be finished


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> I like it...but i am also guilty of thinking"outside of the box"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title


That looks ridiculously awesome. What kinda temps are you getting?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Here's the computer
> Carbide 300r
> Corsair 550w PS
> GA-P67A-D3-B3 MoBo
> Celeron Processor (waiting on Ivy Bridge)
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 RAM
> Nvidia 550Ti (I haven't played a computer game since Oregon Trail)
> Cool White Sharkoon 140 Golf ball fan in front along with the 140 Corsair
> Agility 3 Boot
> 2TB RAID 0 for stuff
> 3TB Green for BU
> 2TB Barracuda for movies I'm backing up for someone (600 movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3 LightScribe optical's
> 10.7.3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT:
> i7 Ivy Bridge when they are really released
> another 550Ti
> After that my Mac Pro replacement will be finished


Sweet monitor set-up, where did you get that stand?


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> I like it...but i am also guilty of thinking"outside of the box"


im thinking of moving the rad off the top and putting it on the back and adding a 240 to the loop. LOL outside of the box looks good in your case


----------



## tejpis

Hi OCN!

I recently purchased a 500R and I'm considering sending it back because of the fan controller's inability to control ordinary fans. Is it possible to make it control my Scythe GTs? Any ideas on what voltages it puts out?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tejpis*
> 
> Hi OCN!
> 
> I recently purchased a 500R and I'm considering sending it back because of the fan controller's inability to control ordinary fans. Is it possible to make it control my Scythe GTs? Any ideas on what voltages it puts out?


u can mod them to work with normal 3-4-pins


----------



## GermanyChris

Amazon..

http://www.amazon.de/MDM12D-Dual-LCD-Monitor-Schreibtisch-Halterung-Monitor-Schwenkarm-drehen/dp/B0047GF0QW/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1335295097&sr=8-22

This is the .de but I'm sure it's on .com too.

It's probably the best 50 I've spent


----------



## tejpis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> u can mod them to work with normal 3-4-pins


Any ideas on the voltages it puts out? 5V / 7V / 12V maybe?


----------



## WLL77

Does anyone know if the side panel from the 500r will fit on a 400r?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Does anyone know if the side panel from the 500r will fit on a 400r?


thats like trying to put cheese in the a lava lamp


----------



## Silent Knight

My humble rig with a 400R.


----------



## Robilar

I can confirm that you cannot fit an H100 in the Corsair 500R with the fans as push with rads and fans below the top of the case. The rad does fit above, fans below but then of course there is no way to add pull fans on top without removing the mesh.

Pretty disappointing design choice on the part of Corsair. If they had made the interior clearance about 12mm higher, it would have fit.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I can confirm that you cannot fit an H100 in the Corsair 500R with the fans as push with rads and fans below the top of the case. The rad does fit above, fans below but then of course there is no way to add pull fans on top without removing the mesh.
> 
> Pretty disappointing design choice on the part of Corsair. If they had made the interior clearance about 12mm higher, it would have fit.


u can.. u just need longer screws


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> u can.. u just need longer screws


There isn't enough space under the top of the case to mount the rad + fans. How would longer screws make the motherboard farther away from the top of the case


----------



## pc-illiterate

someone needs to make a right angle adapter for the motherboard 8pin/4pin power. if it was angled straight down, it should clear that 12mm. most boards and rad/fans should then fit i think.


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'll be reading this thread just like I do with the Obsidian and Graphite ones, so I look forward to all your feedback. Things you like, things you think could be better - all this stuff helps us with our future cases. We've gone from 2 cases at the beginning of this year to 7 cases now, and we have a lot of plans to extend the product lineup into new and interesting areas. Nothing is off the table.
> So every post on these forums where somebody says "make the cables shorter" or "I like the way the side panels fit" or whatever helps me make 2012s products that much better.


300R:

Front panel audio cable should be 1½/2" longer to accomodate those using onboard audio...as the majority of ATX MoBos locate the audio connectors in LLC.

Front panel USB3.0 cable(s) should be 1½/2" shorter as the majority of the connectors are located RCC, and molded into a single unit, or at least combined with a center rib -both for cable management purposes.

Additional zip-tie recesses to facilitate backside cable management...particularily around the backplate cut-out.

Replace the included 3-pin fans with 4-pin versions -for those looking to take advantage of PWM functions -with stock equipment.

The chassis-mounted PSU dust filter sleeves tend to rattle as is...not sure if this will be a source of vibration/noise with (the) PSU mounted. Hasn't been here.

Remove the _purely decorative_ hex-screws -along with the necessity to mold their recesses- from the front panel and apply the material/manufacturing cost-savings to a necessary improvement, such as simple dust shields for the top and side fan locations.

Question: Will an additional HDD/SSD cage eventually be available through Corsairs online store for those with multiple RAID arrays and who don't want to resort to using the 5 ¼" bays?
____
I've gone from a Thermaltake VA8003BWS Armor supertower (air-cooled, which I've used for 6+yrs/multiple re-builds) to the Corsair Carbide 300R (mid) with no regrets.

I was concerned about heat with the switch -as the TT had 2 additional i-cages for a total of 3 120mm front-mount intakes- but so far ambient and at load temps are similiar if not better/lower with the new chassis with identical internals (the single front Corsair 140mm relocated top-rear as exhaust and replaced with 2 CoolerMaster R4 140mm intakes, rear 3-pin Corsair 120mm exhaust replaced with 4-pin CoolerMaster R4 120mm), and this new config is noticeably quieter.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> There isn't enough space under the top of the case to mount the rad + fans. How would longer screws make the motherboard farther away from the top of the case


Is it that critical that you can't use pull fans? I plan on getting an H100 soon to throw in that top cubby with push fans only. I'm hoping thats a huge upgrade from a 212+.


----------



## akash1996

do any one have rubber gromets that should fit in 300r
plz reply will pay for them
i live in patna bihar


----------



## TheRacker

Can I be in the club?

I just got this case, I love it. My next upgrades will be to get the arctic cooling freezer a30 for my cpu and some white nzxt fans for better airflow and aesthetics.

(Sorry for pictures, there was bad lighting and it was my gs2 and I am no photographer)









I love the cable management in this case.










Here's my old case:


----------



## akash1996

these rubber grommets u got from where?


----------



## Frequency

^
One grommet fits all.
Note to all 300R owners interested and unclear...these grommets -along with the cable-management channels that they fit- are standard, the ones used in the Obsidian series also fit the Graphite and Carbide series -and vice versa.
If ordering, go with the ones for the 800D/700D, as it includes 10 large and 3 small grommets and costs the same as the other kits -which don't include as many. That way, you'll have spares for whatever purpose... barter/trade for the coming Apocalypse?

The small ones can be used -if you work at it- in both the front panel cable and 8-pin ATX power pass-thrus/channels.


----------



## leom81

hi!
do you like my 500r?



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leom81*
> 
> hi!
> do you like my 500r?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Take that processor out and clean off the thermal paste splattered all around the edges lol.


----------



## akash1996

Sadness all around,
in india no one imports that thing


----------



## OverClocker55

Boom!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocks*
> 
> Should I RMA my case for a little quality issue?
> I owned my white Corsair Carbide 500r about 4-5 months ago to replace my aging Antec 300. One of the reasons I wanted to get a new case was because the front panel on my Antec 300 wasn't completely flush with the case.
> Well low and behold, when I first received the 500r the front panel on my 500r is not completely flush, though not as bad as my Antec 300. Basically on the top of the case where the front panel meets the case, theres a 1 milimeter gap. I know i'm probably being anal and this probably wouldn't bother most other people but when I pay $130 for a case and the rest of the case quality is high, that 1 milimeter gap becomes really jarring. Unfortunately I didnt contact Corsair earlier because I was just excited to use my new case and now its 5 months so
> Is this something I can fix myself or should I contact Corsair about it? I've never dealt with Corsair's customer service; would they really offer to fix this without charge since its a build quality issue?
> Photo:


mine is completely flush, thats a QC issue, ask for a new one via rma


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Boom!


How are your ambient temps within the chassis now with the relocation of the radiator...and are you now using a Push/Push/Pull config with it?


----------



## YangerD

Just built my moms new rig with a Corsair 300R. It's a really great case but I have one complaint. The front panel audio cable is just too short! Its impossible to feed it to the bottom left corner of the case where that connection is on the motherboard.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Just built my moms new rig with a Corsair 300R. It's a really great case but I have one complaint. The front panel audio cable is just too short! Its impossible to feed it to the bottom left corner of the case where that connection is on the motherboard.


yes thats my same thoughts. I don't use it cause im afraid of snapping my motherboard audio headers


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yes thats my same thoughts. I don't use it cause im afraid of snapping my motherboard audio headers


Same with me, I just tucked it away behind the motherboard tray. Thats my only complaint about this case, otherwise pretty solid for it's price range.


----------



## crept1o

Hi, I am new here to be honest i am thinking of getting a bigger case as i just got into watercooling I have the 400r case, I got the XSPC dual res/pump combi, hooked to a single rad to a gtx 680. The radiator is at the bottom as it would not fit on the top with the H80 sticking out, thinking about getting a cpu block and better pump 240rad properly next year. Incase you are wondering the card above the gfx card is a x-fi titanium hd. pump to gfx card - gfx card out to radiator - radiator to reservoir. Idles @ 22c load @ 50c max

Here is a shady picture of it not great quality taken on ipad2 in low light..


----------



## crept1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Boom!


I am liking that idea of having the rad there! might go do that, it can be taken out on the 400r cant it the harddive bays


----------



## pc-illiterate

i wouldnt want to push that warm air into my vid card


----------



## crept1o

do you mean from that cpu radiator? if so i felt mine on load after a few hours of gaming air felt cold if anything

Although i havent overclocked it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crept1o*
> 
> do you mean from that cpu radiator? if so i felt mine on load after a few hours of gaming air felt cold if anything
> 
> Although i havent overclocked it


im @ 4ghz and my gpu is same temps.. my rad stays cold lol and my cpu is 7c colder than when the rad is uptop on the 120mm


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Just built my moms new rig with a Corsair 300R. It's a really great case but I have one complaint. The front panel audio cable is just too short! Its impossible to feed it to the bottom left corner of the case where that connection is on the motherboard.


They make extenders for cases with short cables...


----------



## Robilar

Same great case, newer hardware


----------



## crept1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> im @ 4ghz and my gpu is same temps.. my rad stays cold lol and my cpu is 7c colder than when the rad is uptop on the 120mm


I tried to overclock cpu but it wont boot up even a slight overclock why is that?


----------



## crept1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Same great case, newer hardware


Rich boy! lol give me that spare 680 ill have it


----------



## Innovator

Has anyone tried to fit one of the newer taller sinks like the:

Thermalright True Spirit 140
Archon rev A
Silver Arrow SB-E

All of the heat skins above are labeled as 170mm height, and I don't know if they will fit in the 500R

Thank you


----------



## Robilar

They should fit without issue. The door fan is in the extrusion in the door. Clearance shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## hondajt

Anyone know if a Mini-ITX motherboard will fit in here? (mounting holes wise) I'm pretty sure it will since I thought mini-itx just uses the first four mATX holes, but I'm not positive.


----------



## bleizer

anyone mod the 1 side panel in 500r ?
i wonder how its looks with window ^^


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleizer*
> 
> anyone mod the 1 side panel in 500r ?
> i wonder how its looks with window ^^


among the 1510 posts about 30-40 of them are photos of mods. take a look


----------



## joehall

Hey guys I just put together my system using the 500R white, I started a blog about it have a look;

http://mybuildlog.tumblr.com/


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i found rust on the front of my 500r RUST! HOW THE??!! anyway i applied some rust paint stuff on all of the meshed parts of the 500r so yeah at least i dont have to worry bout that phew


----------



## Simplynicko

ta da!

yes i know, the orange doesn't match the white theme. gotta change that up.


----------



## IzzyData

This is my first post on overclock.net. Hello everybody.


----------



## MacLeod

Just pulled the trigger on a black 500R from Newegg. Theyve got $25 off right now so I got it for $115. Super excited. Spent $50 on next day shipping so I could have it by this weekend. LOL!

Cant wait to switch everything over and do a nice clean install. Almost sprung for a HX750 power supply so I could go modular but my TX750 is just a little over a year old so I couldnt do it. Ill just have to work a little harder to clean it up. This will be the first time I ever tried cable management and have a "photo worthy" install. Plus this will give me the extra room I need to branch out into dual video cards and water cooling. I cant wait!!


----------



## TechCrazy

Simplynicko those are some sick mods! How did you get the tubes white on the h80? And what other fans are you using in front and top.


----------



## IzzyData

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> IzzyData those are some sick mods! How did you get the tubes white on the h80? And what other fans are you using in front and top.


Pretty sure you are referring to "Simplynicko's" computer and not mine. I am also curious about his computer. How did you get your ssd to stay where it is?


----------



## Simplynicko

*white tubes*: "white convoluted tubing"

3/8 inch
http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/colorloom.php

*SSD*: as Bill Owen from MNPCTECH says "Scotch 4010 Tape: the tape of the gods". WATCH THE VIDEO!!!!





http://www.amazon.com/Scotch%C2%AE-Clear-Mounting-4010-Long-Inches/dp/B000BL2REK





 --- skip to the end

its two-sided adhesive tape, but beware, its SUPER STRONG. that SSD ain't leaving unless i use a crow-bar ;-p


----------



## TechCrazy

OH god I feel so bad right now, was using a ipod to look at pictures. But thanks for the correction Izzy. So Simplynicko on the tubing you just covered the original tubing on the h80? And what fans are you using, atm I have 2 cougars in front 2 scythe gentle typhoons on h80 and looking at 2 more cougars on top. Sadly tho non have leds.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> OH god I feel so bad right now, was using a ipod to look at pictures. But thanks for the correction Izzy. So Simplynicko spill the beans to my questions please.


i did, rep please! ;-p


----------



## Simplynicko

http://www.amazon.com/140mm-Performance-140RB-Black-White/dp/B0039825LW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336023806&sr=8-1



NZXT 140mm Performance Case Fan FN 140RB (Black/White)
$8.99

these fans are PERFECT. they are quiet enough that they do not need a controller, i literally can't hear them. they push decent air being 140, and they only cost 9 bucks.
the sleeved cable is also excellent, good sleeve and long enough.

i figured because it's exhaust u don't need crazy CFM


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> OH god I feel so bad right now, was using a ipod to look at pictures. But thanks for the correction Izzy. So Simplynicko on the tubing you just covered the original tubing on the h80? And what fans are you using, atm I have 2 cougars in front 2 scythe gentle typhoons on h80 and looking at 2 more cougars on top. Sadly tho non have leds.


yep, just covered the tubing. that simple. and it looks great.

i want to powdercoat or spray paint the rad, but i dont have the time.


----------



## GilZu89

Mine:


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> ta da!
> yes i know, the orange doesn't match the white theme. gotta change that up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you do that window mod yourself? Difficult? Tools used? I should just ask if you have a mod thread for when you did it?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Did you do that window mod yourself? Difficult? Tools used? I should just ask if you have a mod thread for when you did it?


FrozenCPU has a custom window. and while it is $40 it's worth it because:
1. the screws and nuts fit perfectly, and if u use anything longer there's a clearance issue with the top right frame of the case.
2. the acrylic window is laser cut and perfectly rounded and smoothed on the edges.
3. they also provide a black acrylic lining which is .5 inches wide effectively covering the botch job you do when cutting the aluminum.
4. the good thing is, once you make the investment you can then buy any color acrylic from your hardware store. all you do is align the bought one with the frozencpu and drill.

____________________black acrylic linning____________________
____________________ white acrylic____________________
____________________case side pannel____________________

cut the case on my own

detail of the back and the thicknesses.

in the photo of the back you notice the black acrylic frame still has the protective cardboard adhesive sheet. i left that so it doesn't scratch with the window under it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> FrozenCPU has a custom window. and while it is $40 it's worth it because:
> 1. the screws and nuts fit perfectly, and if u use anything longer there's a clearance issue with the top right frame of the case.
> 2. the acrylic window is laser cut and perfectly rounded and smoothed on the edges.
> 3. they also provide a black acrylic lining which is .5 inches wide effectively covering the botch job you do when cutting the aluminum.
> 4. the good thing is, once you make the investment you can then buy any color acrylic from your hardware store. all you do is align the bought one with the frozencpu and drill.
> 
> black acrylic linning
> 
> case side pannel
> 
> white acrylic
> 
> cut the case on my own


Thanks! + rep for the detailed info. I am totally planning on this at some point. What did you use to cut? Dremel? Also what would you say your total job cost was other than the $40 for the kit? Any other expenses to figure in?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks! + rep for the detailed info. I am totally planning on this at some point. What did you use to cut? Dremel? Also what would you say your total job cost was other than the $40 for the kit? Any other expenses to figure in?


jigsaw, file

besides the $40 and shipping there's nothing else.


----------



## Simplynicko

by the way...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-VGA+Cooling-_-Titan-_-35192026


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks! + rep for the detailed info. I am totally planning on this at some point. What did you use to cut? Dremel? Also what would you say your total job cost was other than the $40 for the kit? Any other expenses to figure in?


see the previous post that i updated.

its NOT

black acrylic
case panel
white acrylic

its actually:
*******************

black acrylic
white acrylic
case panel.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Save yourself the trouble of drilling/cutting anything! Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid Tower Chassis w/ Custom Bolt-On Full Window - Black


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Save yourself the trouble of drilling/cutting anything! Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid Tower Chassis w/ Custom Bolt-On Full Window - Black


bro really?

240 + 20 bucks shipping? not worth it.

much better
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14431/win-173/Corsair_500R_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_-_15_14_x_18_.html


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Save yourself the trouble of drilling/cutting anything! Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid Tower Chassis w/ Custom Bolt-On Full Window - Black


Now where is the self gratification in that?!


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> bro really?
> 240 + 20 bucks shipping? not worth it.
> much better
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14431/win-173/Corsair_500R_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_-_15_14_x_18_.html


Well.. how much time did it talke to cut/drill everything? I don't think it's a bad option for someone who doesn't want to take their case "under the knife".. I agree that doing it yourself would be more fulfilling though, yours turned out very nice..


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Well.. how much time did it talke to cut/drill everything? I don't think it's a bad option for someone who doesn't want to take their case "under the knife".. I agree that doing it yourself would be more fulfilling though, yours turned out very nice..


step 1: flip it around, cover the cutting areas with ample painter's tape.
step 2: center and place the window, drawing out the holes and the perimiter
step 3: cut
step 4: drill holes
step 5: file down rough edges

i would advise you to take your time. it took me 3 hours.

securing the buldge was the hardest part. you might want to quickly cut that out first, or use styrofoam as a base, chizeling out enough foam to secure the pane.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

OK, OK! Hard to complain with detailed instructions like that. lol.. Using styrofoam is a great idea also..


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> OK, OK! Hard to complain with detailed instructions like that. lol.. Using styrofoam is a great idea also..


use a power drill first to drill holes all around the perimiter, especially at turns. this will allow the jigsaw to quickly go thru it with ease.

also, u might need someone to hold it down if u are using the styrofoam


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> use a power drill first to drill holes all around the perimiter, especially at turns. this will allow the jigsaw to quickly go thru it with ease.
> also, u might need someone to hold it down if u are using the styrofoam


Right, I would probably not go about this alone. Another set of hands would be nice to have.. 3 hours isn't bad.. especially if your enjoying yourself.. and the final product looks killer!


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Right, I would probably not go about this alone. Another set of hands would be nice to have.. 3 hours isn't bad.. especially if your enjoying yourself.. and the final product looks killer!


the good thing of having the black acrylic frame in front of the case is that it covers any un-even or non-straight cuts. so as long as u get it somewhat right you're golden. no dealing with u-channel or painting it. no one ever sees it.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> the good thing of having the black acrylic frame in front of the case is that it covers any un-even or non-straight cuts. so as long as u get it somewhat right you're golden. no dealing with u-channel or painting it. no one ever sees it.


I did notice that from the pictures you showed us. That is nice to have the black acrylic frame in front.. . Was that the first time you've done a window mod ?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> I did notice that from the pictures you showed us. That is nice to have the black acrylic frame in front.. . Was that the first time you've done a window mod ?


yep. this is actually the 1st case i have ever owned. i was a laptop guy until i got fed up.


----------



## jbobb

Just curious on what all of you think the best fan setup is for the 500R. I really didn't care about fan noise when I had my 470's in SLI beings they were louder than all the case fans. But now that I got a GTX 680, I'm thinking of switching out the fans to something that might be more quiet. Not that they are that loud, but they are the loudest part of my PC now.

Currently I have my H80 as rear exhaust with the fans that came with it. I moved the exhaust fan that came with the case to an exhaust on the top front section. Then I just have the 2 front and 1 side that came with the case.

I'm thinking of adding a fan as intake on the bottom by the PSU and another exhaust up top. I also might switch out the 200mm side fan for 2x140mm fans. I wonder about adding the fan to the bottom by the PSU...wouldn't that just move your intake air from the front fans right up to the exhaust on the top without it really getting to your GPU or other components?

Also, any recommendations on good/quiet fans would be great. Of course ones that would be more quiet than the stock fans. I'm gonna guess that there will be a lot of recommendations for the Gentle Typhoon fans, but they are a little to spendy for me at the moment.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Gotcha, and now your hooked right?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Gotcha, and now your hooked right?


you bet.
i wanna do a watercooled case labs build too. especially when i get a 2011 i7 in november.


----------



## ineedafriend

where can i get extra fans and screws for my 400r? i want to use all fan slots


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> where can i get extra fans and screws for my 400r? i want to use all fan slots


Screws come with fans when you buy them.


----------



## GermanyChris

How about another HD caddy, google turned up more cases..

I'd like to have 8 HD slots


----------



## sli_shroom

in case the one for the 500r will work...

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included.html


----------



## toesocks

I use 2 Cougar Vortex to cool my Corsair H100 and they're real quiet and has great airflow. Keeps my H100 at lower temps then with stock fans (all while being quieter)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001

I also swapped out the front fans for 2 XIGMATEK XLF-F1254. Not too much airflow but they're quiet. For me, the front fans created the most noise so these are a must to replace if you want a quieter rig.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233035

----

Big BUT! I have all my fans controlled via a fan controller, so results may vary.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> you bet.
> i wanna do a watercooled case labs build too. especially when i get a 2011 i7 in november.


That should keep you busy  Going under water will be exciting.. I'm not ready to take the plunge yet ;-)


----------



## Robilar

In case anyone is interesting in swapping out fans on the Corsair cases, the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans fit perfectly in the 200mm fan mounts. Not only that but these fans kit the stock Corsair fans butts...

900 RPM and 148 CFM.

Plus they have mounting sockets on both sides of the fan (unlike the Xigmatek crystal series) which means they can easily be mounted in either direction.

These push a ton of air and make very little noise. Also NCIX has them on sale for $18


----------



## ryaan

just got my 500r in the mail a few days ago. i like it a lot, much cleaner and roomier than my antec 900. love the cable management too. crisp white leds look sick and match my logitech illuminated keyboard







. im over the whole side window so this is nice, but with the 1 200mm fan i feel like there is excess ventilation for no reason. tryin to keep positive pressure up in here >.< will prob use the 2 top fans for intake fans, everything intake and 1 exhaust in rear.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryaan*
> 
> just got my 500r in the mail a few days ago. i like it a lot, much cleaner and roomier than my antec 900. love the cable management too. crisp white leds look sick and match my logitech illuminated keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im over the whole side window so this is nice, but with the 1 200mm fan i feel like there is excess ventilation for no reason. tryin to keep positive pressure up in here >.< will prob use the 2 top fans for intake fans, everything intake and 1 exhaust in rear.


using the top two as intake would seriously mess up the air flow of your case.

just take them off entirely if your desire is positive pressure.


----------



## ryaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> using the top two as intake would seriously mess up the air flow of your case.
> just take them off entirely if your desire is positive pressure.


there is enough positive with just the side 200 and front 2 120? i havent turned the thing on yet i was just hypothesizing so far, still waiting on other components. i figured the air would just float out of the top and rear and not have +pressure.

edit, also is it important to have the psu upside down to suck air in from the bottom or is it sufficient for the psu to suck air down from the side 200mm fan?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryaan*
> 
> there is enough positive with just the side 200 and front 2 120? i havent turned the thing on yet i was just hypothesizing so far, still waiting on other components. i figured the air would just float out of the top and rear and not have +pressure.
> edit, also is it important to have the psu upside down to suck air in from the bottom or is it sufficient for the psu to suck air down from the side 200mm fan?


1. you MUST have the PSU upside down. the 500r bottom fan filter is amazing. you don't want the PSU accumulating dust, and by having it suck in air from a side fan without a filter that exact thing will happen.
2. positive or negative pressure has little effect in this case, especially cuz there are so many openings. instead focus on getting air flowing in 1 direction, and then focus on properly protecting those intakes from dust.

on your two front fans stick this in front of it. in between the fan and the aluminum mesh. REMOVE that usesless plastic mesh. it doesn't do anything
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GKC2US/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

now with regards to the side fan, you can either have it pointing in and sucking in dust, or have it pointing out. the CFM on it is so small it doesn't change the pressure of your build, so it's just there to get rid of some GPU heat.
again, you DONT want your GPU sucking in dust.

now for the back fan, you can do either one, exhaust or intake, but if you make it an intake sandwitch some of that foam between the fan and the case. the foam is thin enough.

the top 2 fans MUST be exhaust, as hot air rises. if you are pushing down with intake fans from the top you are basically circulating hot air that's already in your case.


----------



## ryaan

+rep thanks for the breakdown^

with that respect to dust filters, i think im going to do all intake with a bottom fan pushing air up, change my hyper 212 to face blowing air up, and have the top 2 exhausting air.

if that seems warm ill do a 3rd intake infront, rear exhaust and leave top open or maybe 1 low cfm fan on top helping exhaust.


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> 1. you MUST have the PSU upside down. the 500r bottom fan filter is amazing. you don't want the PSU accumulating dust, and by having it suck in air from a side fan without a filter that exact thing will happen.
> 2. positive or negative pressure has little effect in this case, especially cuz there are so many openings. instead focus on getting air flowing in 1 direction, and then focus on properly protecting those intakes from dust.
> on your two front fans stick this in front of it. in between the fan and the aluminum mesh. REMOVE that usesless plastic mesh. it doesn't do anything
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GKC2US/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> now with regards to the side fan, you can either have it pointing in and sucking in dust, or have it pointing out. the CFM on it is so small it doesn't change the pressure of your build, so it's just there to get rid of some GPU heat.
> again, you DONT want your GPU sucking in dust.
> now for the back fan, you can do either one, exhaust or intake, but if you make it an intake sandwitch some of that foam between the fan and the case. the foam is thin enough.
> the top 2 fans MUST be exhaust, as hot air rises. if you are pushing down with intake fans from the top you are basically circulating hot air that's already in your case.


+Rep to you as well. I never thought about running my power supply upside down and using the dust filter. I put 2 Slipstream 120mm fans in the top and am running them as exhaust along with the back fan. I have the 2 front fans and the side fan running as intake. I ran the side fan on my Antec 300 as intake and it made a HUGE difference in cooling my GPU. My 5870 never gets out of the 60's. I just got everything switched over as I just got mine today so Im not going to yank it all back out to flip the power supply but Ill be sure to put that on my "to do" list for when Im bored later on. I kept my Hyper fan flowing horizontally towards the back cause I figure with the 2 fans pulling in the front and the 1 exhaust in back that it was just the natural flow. Seems to work as I have a little lower than average temps it seems from other Hyper owners running similar procs and clocks.

But man I love this case. The build quality is excellent and the thing looks awesome. Fits perfectly in my shelf next to my wifes. Now I should really be able play around with multiple video cards and maybe even water cooling. May not need to though because this case has dropped my Prime95 temps down 2C. I was hovering around 55C during Prime95 and I just ran it for a while and topped out at 53C. Gotta be the superb airflow. My favorite feature of this thing is the option to take out the top half hard drive rack. I only have to HDD's so I took the top one out cause my 5870 is about a mile long. Genius! Now I think I can try for that 4.1 clock. Love me some Corsair!


----------



## oogiesfaded

Finally got some time to clean up the cables inside the case and get everything put away. I love this case and it was a breeze getting everything tucked away and cleaned up.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oogiesfaded*
> 
> Finally got some time to clean up the cables inside the case and get everything put away. I love this case and it was a breeze getting everything tucked away and cleaned up.


very nice and clean build the 500r makes cable management effortless


----------



## P3c4h2

The 300r is on sale for $69 at several places but still not sure on it since it looks big for mid-tower.
I guess I'm off to micro-center to check it out.
It just doesn't feel right sticking my new ivy system in my case that's had 2 other systems in it and it has an annoying door on it.
Good enough reason I think.


----------



## Carbide

I just got the carbide 500R white case and the only trouble I seem to have is that the fan controller slide button is stuck at the very bottom and if I try to slide it up to the top position it will not. It's like it is locked down for some reason. I think it is actually broken but I am not 100% sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## TechCrazy

Did you take the front panel off? Because I'd the same thing happen when took off, you want to make sure the switch is on low then put panel on and try to change speed.


----------



## TheRacker

New picture with new cooler.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> New picture with new cooler.


Looks good... just need to snag a new black power supply, preferably modular. That is the early gen earthwatts model. Probably kind of old isn't it?

BTW that card reader mounted internally made me lol


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Looks good... just need to snag a new black power supply, preferably modular. That is the early gen earthwatts model. Probably kind of old isn't it?
> BTW that card reader mounted internally made me lol


Yeah that psu is ancient I am using it from an old build a while ago. It was made it 2007. And yeah, I pulled that card reader off of an old compaq pc, I need it for my camera's sd card.

I am planning on getting an hx 650 or hx 750 as my next psu. They look so nice.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2*
> 
> The 300r is on sale for $69 at several places but still not sure on it since it looks big for mid-tower.
> I guess I'm off to micro-center to check it out.
> It just doesn't feel right sticking my new ivy system in my case that's had 2 other systems in it and it has an annoying door on it.
> Good enough reason I think.


I would definitely recommend going to Microcenter first. In all honesty when I saw it in person that case was of worse quality than the crappy diablotek evo I bought for 35 on sale. It just doesn't seem like something Corsair would release.

Also, I picked up a 500r and the case feet are uneven but besides that I love everything about the case. Returning it tomorrow.

EDIT: The power supply mounting issue STILL hasn't been fixed? I tried fitting it in there and it won't budge. I tried just to see if just maybe the case balance issue was a weight thing.


----------



## Tomha

The power supply mounting issue in my case was due to a rivet below where the PSU is mounted. I just filed it down a bit and it fit snug as a bug.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> The power supply mounting issue in my case was due to a rivet below where the PSU is mounted. I just filed it down a bit and it fit snug as a bug.


I think the molds themselves are bad. Look at my case it seems warped as if exposed to too much heat and not given enough time to cool.


----------



## ryaan

just got the rest of my components and got everything in, im waiting on my pcie cable extensions (come tomorrow) so i can finish the cabling but working with this case was sooooo much nicer than my antec 900. i love it so much. i ended up adding 1 more and have 3 intake fans up front, 1 exhaust in back, 1 intake on side, and 1 intake on the top tfront slot, pushing a little bit more air in right to where the cpu fan is, so it brings fresh air in right infront of the fan to be pushed through the cpu heatsink. it works for me, even though it sounds kinda of odd for overall airflow. i just need to get some sound dampening stuff cause the case is pretty loud. actually louder than my antec 900 and i have 2 less fans in this...

will post pics after i get the cabling thing settled tommorrow.


----------



## esukoto

just wanna share mine ^_^







just got a customized cooling system and I love the results

Really Love this 400R the best case ever !


----------



## fuadm424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> just wanna share mine ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> just got a customized cooling system and I love the results
> Really Love this 400R the best case ever !


Is that a heatsink surrounded by water? How are the temps?


----------



## esukoto

yes it is, its a Xigmatek HDT S-1283, an old sink

my phenom II x4 960T BE stays around 40-47 degree Celsius when idle and kicks at 55-58 when in full load using prime95 or Intelburn test


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> I think the molds themselves are bad. Look at my case it seems warped as if exposed to too much heat and not given enough time to cool.


but the cases arent molded, theyre stamped steel. just poor quality control on a bad stamping


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but the cases arent molded, theyre stamped steel. just poor quality control on a bad stamping


Well has it been fixed at all? I returned 2 already and from the looks of it they're the older launch models...


----------



## Tomha

Are you absolutely sure it isn't one of the rivets below the psu? I thought the exact same thing as you, but once I filed down the rivet a bit it snapped into place fairly easily. Is it that the screw holes don't match up? Or does it genuinely not fit?

As far as the rivet is concerned, it can be very hard to determine the exact way in which a rivet will splay when inserted, I suspect it is just something slightly overlooked.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Are you absolutely sure it isn't one of the rivets below the psu? I thought the exact same thing as you, but once I filed down the rivet a bit it snapped into place fairly easily. Is it that the screw holes don't match up? Or does it genuinely not fit?
> As far as the rivet is concerned, it can be very hard to determine the exact way in which a rivet will splay when inserted, I suspect it is just something slightly overlooked.


I'm absolutely sure.

500R #1- Motherboard tray area would have caused motherboard to bend when/if installed. Case was also unbalanced and when I saw it dead on the case look warped. If I had to describe it imagine a screen tear if went side to side instead of up to down.

500R #2- Better than the first, didn't have the warp but the motherboard tray and PSU bottoms were still messed up and the rubber case feet were lack of a better word still uneven causing the case to rock.

Now, what's funny is that the black model 500R on display was perfect at Microcenter. I even went as far as to bring my motherboard in there to mount it for practice. And Microcenter didn't want to sell it to me because it was still an active item in inventory.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> I'm absolutely sure.
> 500R #1- Motherboard tray area would have caused motherboard to bend when/if installed. Case was also unbalanced and when I saw it dead on the case look warped. If I had to describe it imagine a screen tear if went side to side instead of up to down.
> 500R #2- Better than the first, didn't have the warp but the motherboard tray and PSU bottoms were still messed up and the rubber case feet were lack of a better word still uneven causing the case to rock.
> Now, what's funny is that the black model 500R on display was perfect at Microcenter. I even went as far as to bring my motherboard in there to mount it for practice. And Microcenter didn't want to sell it to me because it was still an active item in inventory.


Huh that's funny. Mine is fine, straight, and working great. It just came with a dud power button, so I am going to call for a replacement front panel connector set.

And I love your sig, btw.


----------



## Tomha

It is strange...I have never heard of those kinds of flaws in a 500r... perhaps try get your money back and grab a new one somewhere else that might have better stock?


----------



## ej200

I m in
here is mine


----------



## crept1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej200*
> 
> I m in
> here is mine


nice neat!

anyone know if it is possible to fit a 240rad externally to a 400r? i don't have room inside it


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Will these be a bad combo being that the MB dose not have FireWire onboard & the case has a FireWire plug in front?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightBallCrnPkt*
> 
> Will these be a bad combo being that the MB dose not have FireWire onboard & the case has a FireWire plug in front?


the case's firewire leads to a USB header.


----------



## EightBallCrnPkt

Problem with that is, the MB only has one onboard USB3 header for the two front panel USB ports...


----------



## crept1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> just wanna share mine ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> just got a customized cooling system and I love the results
> Really Love this 400R the best case ever !


What is it you are using to attach the radiator to the top of the case some sort of bracket?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Boom!


I've got some Deepcools. They're awesome. As soon as my mod stuff arrives I'll finish my case and post it--a 120 and a 140 highlighted.

How is that radiator mounted? I want to put a fan there but I'm out of ideas since I'm not using any screws.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej200*
> 
> I m in
> here is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryaan*
> 
> there is enough positive with just the side 200 and front 2 120? i havent turned the thing on yet i was just hypothesizing so far, still waiting on other components. i figured the air would just float out of the top and rear and not have +pressure.
> edit, also is it important to have the psu upside down to suck air in from the bottom or is it sufficient for the psu to suck air down from the side 200mm fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. you MUST have the PSU upside down. the 500r bottom fan filter is amazing. you don't want the PSU accumulating dust, and by having it suck in air from a side fan without a filter that exact thing will happen.
> 2. positive or negative pressure has little effect in this case, especially cuz there are so many openings. instead focus on getting air flowing in 1 direction, and then focus on properly protecting those intakes from dust.
> 
> on your two front fans stick this in front of it. in between the fan and the aluminum mesh. REMOVE that usesless plastic mesh. it doesn't do anything
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GKC2US/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> now with regards to the side fan, you can either have it pointing in and sucking in dust, or have it pointing out. the CFM on it is so small it doesn't change the pressure of your build, so it's just there to get rid of some GPU heat.
> again, you DONT want your GPU sucking in dust.
> 
> now for the back fan, you can do either one, exhaust or intake, but if you make it an intake sandwitch some of that foam between the fan and the case. the foam is thin enough.
> 
> *the top 2 fans MUST be exhaust, as hot air rises. if you are pushing down with intake fans from the top you are basically circulating hot air that's already in your case.*
Click to expand...

This last part.. I always get a little bit OCD and feel like that needs to be disputed whenever I see it. It's wrong. Here is my old case prior to 300R.. same CPU temp as no case at all, with -3C at GPU if I remember correctly.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuadm424*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> just wanna share mine ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> just got a customized cooling system and I love the results
> Really Love this 400R the best case ever !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a heatsink surrounded by water? How are the temps?
Click to expand...

+10 REP..

Is that a True Spirit? How was that made?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> This last part.. I always get a little bit OCD and feel like that needs to be disputed whenever I see it. It's wrong. Here is my old case prior to 300R.. same CPU temp as no case at all, with -3C at GPU if I remember correctly.


you can't dispute the basic laws of physics, but then again a case is a more complex system.


----------



## samwiches

I followed that top-exhaust rule myself until I had issues with both sideways and upward pointing mount with my new cooler (RAM clearance and GPU heat).

Thanks to new memory (and the 300R) I can point it backward like I wanted to orginally. And the top is actually a window right now.


----------



## esukoto

It is just an aluminum angel bar, screwed it to the side of the rad (the radiator came from our old car heater) and bolted it down to the holes of the 140mm fan.

@ samwiches - thank you very much.

all my cooling parts are modified/customized. The pump is an ordinary aquarium pump that pumps 1800 liters of water per hour, the tank came from my grandmother's old oxygen tank, the rad came from our car, the only thing I bought to a computer customizing enthusiast shop is the hose and the heatsink which I converted it as waterblock, (use the heatpipes as water chambers where water can pass thru) The heatsink alone can server as radiator.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Deepcools. They're awesome. As soon as my mod stuff arrives I'll finish my case and post it--a 120 and a 140 highlighted.
> 
> How is that radiator mounted? I want to put a fan there but I'm out of ideas since I'm not using any screws.
Click to expand...

Its not screwed in. Its just kinda wedged into place. It is louder than mounting it on the back.


----------



## samwiches

I'm really puzzled by the 300R's front fan mounting area.. you just cannot use rubber screws, or fit certain fans at all, inside or out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> It is just an aluminum angel bar, screwed it to the side of the rad (the radiator came from our old car heater) and bolted it down to the holes of the 140mm fan.
> 
> @ samwiches - thank you very much.
> 
> all my cooling parts are modified/customized. The pump is an ordinary aquarium pump that pumps 1800 liters of water per hour, the tank came from my grandmother's old oxygen tank, the rad came from our car, the only thing I bought to a computer customizing enthusiast shop is the hose and the heatsink which I converted it as waterblock, (use the heatpipes as water chambers where water can pass thru) The heatsink alone can server as radiator.


You should post in the case mods and water cooling forums next time you have a project. All you ever see there are rich guys installing the same old pre-made kits in the same old cases. This kind of thing is actually interesting.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I'm really puzzled by the 300R's front fan mounting area.. you just cannot use rubber screws, or fit certain fans at all, inside or out.
> You should post in the case mods and water cooling forums next time you have a project. All you ever see there are rich guys installing the same old pre-made kits in the same old cases. This kind of thing is actually interesting.


I agree to that, what I made here is a budget conscious LCS, got inspired with the LCS of the rich guys out there but one day it me that I can make my own LCS with out hurting my packet that much. At first my GF got mad to me, telling I'm spending too much but right after I brought her to the enthusiast shop and showed her the prices, she smiled at me and told me, Why dont you start making your own shop and start building/selling stuffs you build.

My rig had alot of modifications before I end up with this one here. I think it went to 5 different moves.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Awesome!

Microcenter received a new Corsair 500R that said "Revision AA" and LUCKILY it fixed the issues I mentioned a couple pages back. When my PSU comes I'll post pics of the finished build


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Microcenter received a new Corsair 500R that said "Revision AA" and LUCKILY it fixed the issues I mentioned a couple pages back. When my PSU comes I'll post pics of the finished build


Thanks


----------



## hoody

Hi guys Ive finally built my new PC and yes im a corsair fan ive gone to a 500r from a 600t mainly because of space and my daughter wanting to play with it !!

Tell me what you think specs in sig


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoody*
> 
> Hi guys Ive finally built my new PC and yes im a corsair fan ive gone to a 500r from a 600t mainly because of space and my daughter wanting to play with it !!
> 
> Tell me what you think specs in sig


----------



## samwiches

Nice. I almost did a stealth build with a Z77 Sabertooth but I had to use my Deepcool fans no matter what.

Woopz, see below.


----------



## samwiches

Is this interesting? It's either this or a huge filter instead of the window, with all the airflow reversed. I like the view from the chair.


----------



## iamthekacperq

Very nice job


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

will the H100 RAD reach the front of the case?


----------



## iamthekacperq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> will the H100 RAD reach the front of the case?


You must mod a little bit

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> You must mod a little bit
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


wow.........too lazy to do all that


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Is this interesting?


Sure is...but, shouldn't some type of fan/filter combo in the rear exhaust area take precedence...and why did you cut into it/cut it out in the first place?


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Is this interesting? It's either this or a huge filter instead of the window, with all the airflow reversed. I like the view from the chair.


I like what you did here, pretty neat and cool looking


----------



## samwiches

Thanks. I like side windows but not when the case is on the floor. But then I don't want it on top of the desk in my face either. This seems like something in between.

I do need advice on molex tools. I'm trying to sleeve the power cables but the Sunbeam molex set that I got does not work at all on the ATX/12V pins (the ones on the mobo, CPU and PCI-E connectors). They're garbage, like this guy says:


----------



## Mad Gear

I seem to be having a problem with the large LED side fan on this case. I almost didn't notice it at first, but eventually I realized that the LED fan is a lot more dim than what it was originally. I suspect that they may be burning out, however, I hardly ever have the LED lights on when I'm using my computer, and the front two LED fans are as bright as they were on day one. Could this be a connection issue or will I simply just have to replace the fan? I still have it connected to the front panel wire that controls the fan speed/LED lights.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Doubled my power and cleaned up some of the wires...










The AX1200 is friggen HUGE!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoody*
> 
> Hi guys Ive finally built my new PC and yes im a corsair fan ive gone to a 500r from a 600t mainly because of space and my daughter wanting to play with it !!
> Tell me what you think specs in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice sets up..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Is this interesting? It's either this or a huge filter instead of the window, with all the airflow reversed. I like the view from the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


amazing creative genius!


----------



## DJ XtAzY

I'm planning to get 500R case. Is it really 16lbs? I'm currently using Antec P183 and that thing is heavy when all components are in there (net weight is 31lb bare, according to site). I really want this case but concern about weight since I prefer something light.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ XtAzY*
> 
> I'm planning to get 500R case. Is it really 16lbs? I'm currently using Antec P183 and that thing is heavy when all components are in there (net weight is 31lb bare, according to site). I really want this case but concern about weight since I prefer something light.


Dude cases are going to be heavy. You wan them to be sturdy and not some flimsy plastic box. The 500r is made with steel so there will be some weigh to it. My old antec df 85 was 35lbs bare. And unless you have a glass desk like mine then weigh isnt a factor when buying a new case. 2 things you do want...Good quality and cooling. And the 500r has both.


----------



## GhostXT

Can i join? My 2 months old rig,with the perfect corsair 500R case,my second pc after 4 years







wish to do cable sleaving soon,any good tips?





Very happy with that case,temps are gr8 but will throw away all that corsair fans and buy a xigmatek ones


----------



## Jacer200

I picked up the 400r last week for my first build and I am really impressed. It's light but sturdy and the handle on top is awesome. I'm going to be putting my build build together this weekend and will post some picks to join the club.

If your curious.

Intel Core i7-3770K
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Corsair Vengance 16GB 1600
OEM Radeon HD 5870
Corsair H100
Corsair TX750
Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Corsiar Carbide Series 400r


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostXT*
> 
> Can i join? My 2 months old rig,with the perfect corsair 500R case,my second pc after 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish to do cable sleaving soon,any good tips?
> 
> 
> Very happy with that case,temps are gr8 but will throw away all that corsair fans and buy a xigmatek ones


Very nice. How do you like the side window mod? I am having a hard time deciding between your window mod and the "big" window mod.


----------



## TheRacker

Just thought I would post this.

When I got my case, the power button/reset switch did not work, and I had to remove the front panel connectors and I found that the connector with most of the front panel connections was inserted at an angle, so that some contacts touched, but not others. I plugged it in all the way, and now they all work. I don't know if this is common, but if something isn't working up there, just take it out and check that.

Now I really love my case, no problems at all anymore.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Very nice. How do you like the side window mod? I am having a hard time deciding between your window mod and the "big" window mod.


yeah i want that exact window mod aswell just have no clue on how to go about doing it...


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Just thought I would post this.
> When I got my case, the power button/reset switch did not work, and I had to remove the front panel connectors and I found that the connector with most of the front panel connections was inserted at an angle, so that some contacts touched, but not others. I plugged it in all the way, and now they all work. I don't know if this is common, but if something isn't working up there, just take it out and check that.
> Now I really love my case, no problems at all anymore.


Yea when you take off front panel you must put controller on low before puting panel bak on


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Yea when you take off front panel you must put controller on low before puting panel bak on


Not at all what I was talking about, but ok. I know that already.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Very nice. How do you like the side window mod? I am having a hard time deciding between your window mod and the "big" window mod.


----------



## Tomha

In my opinion the big one is almost too big, while I like the way it makes the side panel flat, and the visibility, its a bit to revealing, you see all the power supply, as well as all the HDD bays, which aren't always pretty. I like the way the smaller window mods generally allow you to go back to using the mesh if you want to.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Or use the extra space for awesome...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazzyxjoex*
> 
> my 500r
> SSD's are mounted under camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1222240/500r-68-z28-camaro


----------



## Cruz

sorry for the bad quality

btw i hate that power supply.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad quality
> btw i hate that power supply.


what GPU is that i cant read it


----------



## iamthekacperq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad quality
> btw i hate that power supply.


Where is Your front fan?? Isn't Yours CPU fan take a warm air from graphic ??


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, I'm really liking this case to replace the storm scout that I currently have. I've searched within the thread and couldn't find an answer, I was wondering if a 240mm rad would fit on the front instead of the 2 x 120mm fans? I see a bit of a problem with clearance on top (by the 5.25" drive cage).


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm really liking this case to replace the storm scout that I currently have. I've searched within the thread and couldn't find an answer, I was wondering if a 240mm rad would fit on the front instead of the 2 x 120mm fans? I see a bit of a problem with clearance on top (by the 5.25" drive cage).


needs some modding. nothing crazy tho


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm really liking this case to replace the storm scout that I currently have. I've searched within the thread and couldn't find an answer, I was wondering if a 240mm rad would fit on the front instead of the 2 x 120mm fans? I see a bit of a problem with clearance on top (by the 5.25" drive cage).


it'll fit if you dremel the front of the bottom 5.25 drive bay. might not be what you want to hear but, yeah it'll fit! kind of

i posted a link to a cool assed mod on another forum. i'll edit this post with a link when i find it

**edit** found it.
http://91.151.218.11/showthread.php?s=42aa2608aee6538efa609540ab8688b8&t=18373472 >>
points to this for the lead modder guy >
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916
its a serious mod for 2 x 240 rads but, he put 1 in the front


----------



## nicolasl46

^ thanks for the prompt response. I was on the fence between the 500R or the Vengeance C70. Overall I like the 500R more, the the side mesh kills it for me. That's were the C70 comes in, I like the design of the panel locks and the steel construction of the front bezel, I don't really care about the handles on top since I won't be going to LAN parties. Interior they both look about the same. Opinions?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> ^ thanks for the prompt response. I was on the fence between the 500R or the Vengeance C70. Overall I like the 500R more, the the side mesh kills it for me. That's were the C70 comes in, I like the design of the panel locks and the steel construction of the front bezel, I don't really care about the handles on top since I won't be going to LAN parties. Interior they both look about the same. Opinions?


if you dont ant fans in the side panel, put in a window. plenty here have done that. lose side airflow(more air in) but close off the mesh.
if you want fans in the side, do what i did and use a piece of cardboard, aluminum sheet, steel sheet, plexi, whatever you want to use and cut the holes for the fans(120 or 140). then you have your side airflow still


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> ^ thanks for the prompt response. I was on the fence between the 500R or the Vengeance C70. Overall I like the 500R more, the the side mesh kills it for me. That's were the C70 comes in, I like the design of the panel locks and the steel construction of the front bezel, I don't really care about the handles on top since I won't be going to LAN parties. Interior they both look about the same. Opinions?


c70 is overpriced. i'd go 500r. if you want to replace the side mesh panel you can get a solid panel from corsair for 20 bucks free shipping. it would come out to the same price if you were to buy the c70


----------



## nicolasl46

Does Corsair sale the replacement window?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Does Corsair sale the replacement window?


yep. what you do is buy the panel for the right side, and the two are interchangable.


----------



## Simplynicko

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-right-side-panel-arctic-white-side-panel-right-with-no-fan-holes.html

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-right-side-panel-metallic-grey-side-panel-right-with-no-fan-holes.html


----------



## samwiches

Where can I get side panels for the 300R? I messed up on mine and I need the right side (full side).


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Where can I get side panels for the 300R? I messed up on mine and I need the right side (full side).


try corsair website?


----------



## samwiches

I tried the site, there's nothing. Just emailed support.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Can you buy the 500R small window kit? I know frozen cpu has the big window kit.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Does Corsair sale the replacement window?


do you mean a window kit or a new side panel ?

someone posted a small window kit in this thread before. im too lazy to search for it.
yes corsair sells both side panels, with and without mesh( fan or no fan hole)


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> yep. what you do is buy the panel for the right side, and the two are interchangable.


Gotcha, I thought Corsair had the side panel on sale with either a window or a mesh just like CM has for the HAF 92. I can always buy it, and mod it to my liking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you mean a window kit or a new side panel ?
> someone posted a small window kit in this thread before. im too lazy to search for it.
> yes corsair sells both side panels, with and without mesh( fan or no fan hole)


Well, my idea is to buy this case, and replace the mesh on the side panel, or buy a new panel with the window already in it. I'm kinda of a mess modding stuff.


----------



## TheRacker

Y'all startin to get jelly now


















White fans in this case look amazing. I just need some white sleeved cable extensions and I want to paint my gpu cover white. Then my system will be complete.


----------



## Cruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> what GPU is that i cant read it


PNY 450 GTS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Where is Your front fan?? Isn't Yours CPU fan take a warm air from graphic ??


only have one fan for the hdd and i really don't know if getting warn thats what my friend give me when i sell him my h100 but i will change it soon.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Y'all startin to get jelly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White fans in this case look amazing. I just need some white sleeved cable extensions and I want to paint my gpu cover white. Then my system will be complete.


i love the idea with the camera card reader.


----------



## samwiches

That's where my fan controller goes, cause it's all auto.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Some pics


----------



## kenrussell

does anyone here use a ASUS Sabertooth Z77 MoBo? I have encountered a problem when using the said board with my 500R. Almost all of the ports, pins, etc. of the board are located on the sides. So when the front USB 3.0 connection is plugged into the board (the slot on the board is sideways), I am having a hard tie doing so.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> does anyone here use a ASUS Sabertooth Z77 MoBo? I have encountered a problem when using the said board with my 500R. Almost all of the ports, pins, etc. of the board are located on the sides. So when the front USB 3.0 connection is plugged into the board (the slot on the board is sideways), I am having a hard tie doing so.


Hi. I'm having a hard time understanding your problem. All the ports on this board (except the sata ports) are along the bottom like most every motherboard. You can try running those front panel headers through that square hole above the power supply.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> does anyone here use a ASUS Sabertooth Z77 MoBo? I have encountered a problem when using the said board with my 500R. Almost all of the ports, pins, etc. of the board are located on the sides. So when the front USB 3.0 connection is plugged into the board (the slot on the board is sideways), I am having a hard tie doing so.


do these photos solve your problem?


----------



## Simplynicko

does your fan filters work? is your positive pressure working correctly? THATS the question!!!

so i installed these two fan filters about 1.5 months ago, and I was amazed to see this!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> does your fan filters work? is your positive pressure working correctly? THATS the question!!!
> 
> so i installed these two fan filters about 1.5 months ago, and I was amazed to see this!


Nice. I've got those same filters on the way. Glad to see that they work.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hi. I'm having a hard time understanding your problem. All the ports on this board (except the sata ports) are along the bottom like most every motherboard. You can try running those front panel headers through that square hole above the power supply.


sorry for the very poor explaining. hold on, i'll upload a photo. (with my perfect paint skillz. =) )


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> does your fan filters work? is your positive pressure working correctly? THATS the question!!!
> 
> so i installed these two fan filters about 1.5 months ago, and I was amazed to see this!


which filters are those?


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hi. I'm having a hard time understanding your problem. All the ports on this board (except the sata ports) are along the bottom like most every motherboard. You can try running those front panel headers through that square hole above the power supply.


Here is the photo of what I am trying to say:



I'm afraid that the motherboard pins would be damaged.


----------



## PureBlackFire

not gonna work. if you can find some sort of adapter that may solve your problem. you've run into an interesting conflict there.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> not gonna work. if you can find some sort of adapter that may solve your problem. you've run into an interesting conflict there.


i tried using another set of risers on top of the 500R's risers on that part of the board to raise that side. it plugged perfectly but i believe it may damage the board overall in the future because of prolonged time being un-even or what. so yeah, sucks for me.


----------



## Simplynicko

nevermind


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> i firmly believe that that SATA connector is NOT to power a hard drive or whatever. i forgot what it's actually for, or where i read it at


that green port is for his front panel usb 3.0 headers.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> Here is the photo of what I am trying to say:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that the motherboard pins would be damaged.


Dang...and that was one of my first choices for a motherboard if I decide to upgrade this summer. Now may need to consider other options unless someone finds a way around it.


----------



## kenrussell

are there actual adapters that can be bought?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> Here is the photo of what I am trying to say:
> 
> I'm afraid that the motherboard pins would be damaged.


Worst case scenario, you can always take a chunk out of the motherboard tray, so the USB 3.0 cable can sit flush with no bending of the motherboard port necessary. Just my opinion since I don't own the case (yet)


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> are there actual adapter that can be bought?


maybe use a pci card?


or cut a small chunk out of the case. those would be the most convenient options, besides a change of case or motherboad. or just don't use usb 3.0.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Worst case scenario, you can always take a chunk out of the motherboard tray, so the USB 3.0 cable can sit flush with no bending of the motherboard port necessary. Just my opinion since I don't own the case (yet)


that was what I thought. I highly doubt that a 90 degree adapter, or even a shorter adapter exists.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> maybe use a pci card?
> 
> or cut a small chunk out of the case. those would be the most convenient options, besides a change of case or motherboad. or just don't use usb 3.0.


since I just started building this rig from scratch, replacing the board and the case is a bit of a no-no in my situation. I'm too afraid of removing a chunk of my case since I just got the case. I guess the pci card is the best solution for the front panel.







sucks to be me.


----------



## samwiches

I don't think you have to worry about mounting the Sabertooth with higher standoffs or washers on that side of the board. The screws only need to be finger tight to keep the board secure and grounded.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about mounting the Sabertooth with higher standoffs or washers on that side of the board. The screws only need to be finger tight to keep the board secure and grounded.


will the back I/O still fit if I added higher standoffs?


----------



## kenrussell

or will be there any problems if I install PCI cards?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> or will be there any problems if I install PCI cards?


I don't think so


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about mounting the Sabertooth with higher standoffs or washers on that side of the board. The screws only need to be finger tight to keep the board secure and grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> will the back I/O still fit if I added higher standoffs?
Click to expand...

If you're talking about raising the board 2 or 3mm only on the opposite side (front) then yes.


----------



## akash1996

Please help me in getting the window side panels for my brand new 300r and also fitable rubber gromets


----------



## samwiches

I think you can get grommets from the 500R that fit the 300R.

I don't know of any window panels for the 300R. But if there are any, I need your regular panels.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Where can I get side panels for the 300R? I messed up on mine and I need the right side (full side).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try corsair website?
Click to expand...

I tried the site, there is nothing.

I emailed Corsair twice about ordering a panel and they haven't responded. They never responded to my second email about these fans either. Pretty terrible.. maybe no English? I don't know.


----------



## Jacer200

Im putting together a new build with the 400r. I'm having clearance issue towards at the inside top of the case. I've got an Asus Sabertooth Z77 and the H100 water cooler. If I install the H100 with the fans inside to the top grill it blocks some of the motherboard. So I had to install the fans on the outside top of the grill. Fan then grill then rad. I would like everything to be on the inside if possible. anyone have any suggestions?

Edit: Solved

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey is there a place to get the window for the 500r? if not how can i go about placing a window in the meshed side panel? thanks


----------



## Jayjr1105

There is a kit on frozencpu.. let me see if I can find it...

Here it is.

This is GhostXT's small window (not sure where this kit is found) if not custom.

And this is Simplynicko's kit which is the one I linked from FrozenCPU


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, I'm about to join the club. I placed my order on newegg for my 500R (white) yesterday (thursday) at 3:50PM, shipping was free, when I'm about to check out the order I see an option for rush processing for $2.99, I thought to myself why no? since shipping was free I really had nothing to loose. It turns out that the case left their NJ warehouse at 5PM, and is now on the UPS truck for delivery. Got to love newegg. So I will update my sig once I get everything up and running.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i just got a white & Black edition yesterday and installed everything inc. a H80 also purchased yesterday







w00t w00t


----------



## STUDIE

What up.

Here's my first contribution on overclock.net.

Let the games begin baby.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUDIE*
> 
> What up.
> Here's my first contribution on overclock.net.
> Let the games begin baby.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great, just clean up those cables a bit.


----------



## blizzard182cold

You think his is not neat geeesh my one is insane with a 1250 watt psu and so many cables its not funny enough to run two cpu`s and 4 gpu`s and more its insane tbh but atleast i know im future proof with it and for it not being modulated i spent hours on it feeding cables through to keep it as clean as it is lol might post pic`s for the lol`s







oh edit : psu is 5.5 years old now and running strong







coolermaster


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> You think his is not neat geeesh my one is insane with a 1250 watt psu and so many cables its not funny enough to run two cpu`s and 4 gpu`s and more its insane tbh but atleast i know im future proof with it and for it not being modulated i spent hours on it feeding cables through to keep it as clean as it is lol might post pic`s for the lol`s


Just the front panel connector cables, those are a bit messy. But there is a hole right above the psu for those, so you hardly see them and they don't stretch across the bottom of the case. Like in mine, just look above the psu to see all my front panel cables:


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Im putting together a new build with the 400r. I'm having clearance issue towards at the inside top of the case. I've got an Asus Sabertooth Z77 and the H100 water cooler. If I install the H100 with the fans inside to the top grill it blocks some of the motherboard. So I had to install the fans on the outside top of the grill. Fan then grill then rad. I would like everything to be on the inside if possible. anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: Solved
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Post that rig dood.


----------



## STUDIE

I know what your talking about, the cables are not fully neat enough yet. I'll work on it later. I need to find out how to disassemble the face of the computer so I can swap the fans out.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUDIE*
> 
> I know what your talking about, the cables are not fully neat enough yet. I'll work on it later. I need to find out how to disassemble the face of the computer so I can swap the fans out.


Just pull the front panel off. It has 6 metal tong things that fit into holes on the case to hold it on. The front bezel isn't attached to anything, you can just pull it off.

It looks like this:


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> which filters are those?


Ditto


----------



## samwiches

Those are ModRight filters. The mesh is very dense and you need high pressure fans for them.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9589/ffi-35/ModRight_FilterRight_140mm_Black_Aluminum_Fan_Filter.html?tl=g47c223s885


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> does your fan filters work? is your positive pressure working correctly? THATS the question!!!
> so i installed these two fan filters about 1.5 months ago, and I was amazed to see this!


Which filters are these? How do I get the correct pressure in my case? I have:

2 stock 120mm intake fans on the front
1 stock 120mm exhaust fan on the back
2 Bitfenix 140mm intake fans on the side
2 Bitfenix 140mm exhaust fans on the top

Have I done this correctly?

EDIT: Never mind, saw what filters they are. Anyway, will a H100 fit in my 400R? I have an Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 mobo and 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Which filters are these? How do I get the correct pressure in my case? I have:
> 2 stock 120mm intake fans on the front
> 1 stock 120mm exhaust fan on the back
> 2 Bitfenix 140mm intake fans on the side
> 2 Bitfenix 140mm exhaust fans on the top
> Have I done this correctly?
> EDIT: Never mind, saw what filters they are. Anyway, will a H100 fit in my 400R? I have an Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 mobo and 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM.


H100 doesn't really fit in a 400r that well. If you are getting an h100, get the 500r, the two were meant for each other.


----------



## Mackem

Aww, I figured that. I already have a 400R now (Had it for 6 months). Wish I could exchange it to be fair.


----------



## PureBlackFire

The H100 might just fit in your case. That motherboard doesn't have the heat sinks too high up, but the cpu power connector is very high, right on the edge of the motherboard. That may be a problem in the 400R.


----------



## hknx

500r watercooling

i5 2500k + gtx680












P10506
graphics score : 11289
physics score : 8840


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

how do you remove the optical drive bays? i would really like to know thanks.


----------



## hknx

remove 6 rivets


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, here is my 500R, is a work in progress since I'm saving for a new GPU.





The two PCIxe cables are just hanging and waiting for a GPU


----------



## blizzard182cold




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hknx*
> 
> remove 6 rivets
> 
> 
> another question...how do you remove the top panel?


----------



## hknx

remove all the scews.
push on the top of the optical drive bays because it's locking the top panel,
then remove in first this side of the top panel

(when you are looking 500r from the front, left side of the top panel will be the first side to be removed when pushing on optical drive bays)

sorry for my english i'm french


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hknx*
> 
> remove all the scews.
> push on the top of the optical drive bays because it's locking the top panel,
> then remove in first this side of the top panel
> (when you are looking 500r from the front, left side of the top panel will be the first side to be removed when pushing on optical drive bays)
> sorry for my english i'm french


awesome thanks alot mate much appreciated


----------



## R4zor

hi im new here,
now building my 500r rig and wanna know if my airflow is good ?

when finish i will post some more pics of my gaming rig.

thx

edit,, the stock side fan blows the air to the outside


----------



## samwiches

It's normal looking.

Just open the case and lay it on it's side for the best possible cooling. Compare those temps with the closed case, sitting normally.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenrussell*
> 
> Here is the photo of what I am trying to say:
> 
> I'm afraid that the motherboard pins would be damaged.


I just built a 500R with a Z77 Sabertooth for a friend. I encountered the same issue. i just used the USB3 to USB2 adapter that came with the case and just plugged it into the regular USB ports at the bottom of the board.


----------



## Kaivin

I'm new to OCN, currently i'm using 400R with MSI Z77A-GD65, just wanna check is it possible to mount a H100 to it? Because i plan to get h100 next week.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i was just wondering if anyone knows a good 5.25" drive bay to 3.5" drive adapter? because i would like my HDD to be mounted in the 5.25" area so my rad can be mounted at the front of my 500r


----------



## jmdulay

It's not really an adapter for that sole purpose, but this guy managed to mount the 500R's own HDD cage into the 5.25 bay.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214269/corsair-500r-hard-drive-cage-mod


----------



## Gil89

Hello , I got my 500R and i wonder what i should do with those screws : 

I saw in the case manual they for fans but its not even hold them for one second

Thanks


----------



## jmdulay

Those long screws are for mounting fans on the top (the 140MM fan holes) and for mounting fans on the side of the HDD cage.


----------



## Gil89

I tried to mount them at the HDD side panel but they hanging in the air without any lock.....


----------



## blizzard182cold

lol i tried using those screws in the roof on a fan last night they did not grip in the rubber grommet and was wondering the same


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i was just wondering if anyone knows a good 5.25" drive bay to 3.5" drive adapter? because i would like my HDD to be mounted in the 5.25" area so my rad can be mounted at the front of my 500r


I use the Xigmatek 4 in 3 to hide my SSD and HDDs in the 5.25 bay. It fits fairly snug, has a fan that you can use or swap for another fan and it works with the 5.25 bay tool-less clips.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> It's not really an adapter for that sole purpose, but this guy managed to mount the 500R's own HDD cage into the 5.25 bay.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1214269/corsair-500r-hard-drive-cage-mod


thank you so much for showing me this it has been very very useful!


----------



## Kaivin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> I'm new to OCN, currently i'm using 400R with MSI Z77A-GD65, just wanna check is it possible to mount a H100 to it? Because i plan to get h100 next week.


Can someone help me out with this? Cos I don't wish to spend money on h100 if I cant mount it inside 400R


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> lol i tried using those screws in the roof on a fan last night they did not grip in the rubber grommet and was wondering the same


The fan holes on the roof which use rubber grommets are for 120mm fans and use another set of screws that may or may not have come with the case. The holes on the roof that do not have grommets are for 140mm fans and use the long fan screws.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> Can someone help me out with this? Cos I don't wish to spend money on h100 if I cant mount it inside 400R


It may or may not fit depending on your mobo and the placement of the 8-pin power connector as seen here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1652628

If you can't tell for sure, there's always the H80.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> thank you so much for showing me this it has been very very useful!


You're welcome man, but you should probably thank the guy who thought of it.









I tried it out before and it easily slides in. It's kinda hard to explain how to lock it in place without pictures but I inserted the thumb screw holes at the bottom of the HDD cage into the gap between the front 120mm fan and the chassis.


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> Can someone help me out with this? Cos I don't wish to spend money on h100 if I cant mount it inside 400R


The bonus you get from an H100 is tiny on a normal scale. Unless you are over clocking to 5ghz or something, even a h60 will do fine at stock to medium over clock kind of range. If you want performance consider the h80, its literally the H100 with half the radiator and can be mounted as your exhaust in push pull with great effect.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

just wondering can the H100 be mounted at the front of the 500r by default? (the HDD cages being removed and the two stock fans still there)


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> just wondering can the H100 be mounted at the front of the 500r by default? (the HDD cages being removed and the two stock fans still there)


I don't think the tubes would stretch that far.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> I don't think the tubes would stretch that far.


i have seen people who have a corsair H60-70-80 whose tubes go from the CPU to the top fan of the front of the corsair 500r so why wouldnt the H100 be capable of it?


----------



## Kaivin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> The bonus you get from an H100 is tiny on a normal scale. Unless you are over clocking to 5ghz or something, even a h60 will do fine at stock to medium over clock kind of range. If you want performance consider the h80, its literally the H100 with half the radiator and can be mounted as your exhaust in push pull with great effect.


Thanks for helping out. Cos h80 price compare to h100 isn't very big difference in Singapore. I would rather get h100. So I hope some one can solve this problem for me. If
I would to get h100 I will try to mount it inside (top). I'm scare that my MB heatsink & 8-pin connector will block the 2 fan.


----------



## blizzard182cold

H80 does good enough for me its mounted to the rear of my case with the rear fan moved above to the roof and i also added another from my old hyper 212 plus lol


edit: just looking at that i may be tempted to put some lighting in around the whole top section green glow from above will prob go nicely with the white at the front and side...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yeah green really suits the 500r looks very nice


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> I use the Xigmatek 4 in 3 to hide my SSD and HDDs in the 5.25 bay. It fits fairly snug, has a fan that you can use or swap for another fan and it works with the 5.25 bay tool-less clips.


can you post a photo of how that looks?


----------



## R4zor

Hi all,

almost ready with the 500r case only need some white cathode lights on the inside.
maybe new fans on the front intake and place them underneath the frontcover.

any sugestions ? or other "Have To Mods"









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-EEXOLWYE.jpg )









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-POQBAZHF.jpg )









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-6PDM4PWB.jpg )









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-8OF4VFON.jpg )









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-ED6GJWDG.jpg )









Big Size ( http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-GQLLFALK.jpg )


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Im putting together a new build with the 400r. I'm having clearance issue towards at the inside top of the case. I've got an Asus Sabertooth Z77 and the H100 water cooler. If I install the H100 with the fans inside to the top grill it blocks some of the motherboard. So I had to install the fans on the outside top of the grill. Fan then grill then rad. I would like everything to be on the inside if possible. anyone have any suggestions?
> Edit: Solved
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


How did you solve it. I have an ASUS P5Q-E and the rear fan on the H100 would not fi because of the heatsink. I had to offset the fan on the H100 using zipties.Been working OK for 6 mos now, but I am going to replace the MB with an Asus P8Z77-V and don't want the same grief.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> Thanks for helping out. Cos h80 price compare to h100 isn't very big difference in Singapore. I would rather get h100. So I hope some one can solve this problem for me. If
> I would to get h100 I will try to mount it inside (top). I'm scare that my MB heatsink & 8-pin connector will block the 2 fan.


May I know what mobo you plan on using for that build? So that I can look at its difference from the Sabertooth Z77, which is an example of a bad 8-pin connector location for the 400R+H100 setup.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@R4zor i think your rig is all good no need to make any mods looks awesome









also i will have update pics with the HDD cage in the 5.25" bay mod my GPU's are 5deg cooler yippie!


----------



## Kaivin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> May I know what mobo you plan on using for that build? So that I can look at its difference from the Sabertooth Z77, which is an example of a bad 8-pin connector location for the 400R+H100 setup.


I'm using MSI Z77A-GD65. Mine 8-pin is on the top left hand side. Which is quite bad location for H100. My mobo heat sink seem to be blocking the fan if I gonna put up h100 in my 400r.
Hope to see some solution around here. If cant guess I really have to get h80.


----------



## jmdulay

Kaivin, I just took a quick look at your board. It's very similar to the Sabertooth's 8-pin placement. I'm sorry but I can't think of anything right now to help with that issue. I guess it's either go for the 500R+H100 or 400R+H80.

Or consider some high end tower air coolers in that price range?


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh i like his rig too man very stealthy cd draw love that


----------



## Kaivin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Kaivin, I just took a quick look at your board. It's very similar to the Sabertooth's 8-pin placement. I'm sorry but I can't think of anything right now to help with that issue. I guess it's either go for the 500R+H100 or 400R+H80.
> Or consider some high end tower air coolers in that price range?


On the safe side I guess I go for h80 with my 400R. I manage to measure the space left isn't enough to fit h100.

Thanks anyway. Once I done up everything I shall join the club with my pics uploaded.


----------



## SirWooties

New here... going to get a carbide 300r to replace a haf 932 (too big and heavy). Anyone have any pics of the carbide 300r?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> New here... going to get a carbide 300r to replace a haf 932 (too big and heavy). Anyone have any pics of the carbide 300r?


try searching for a build log or just google images!


----------



## R4zor

@ EoL RiNzleR

Love to see a picture of that, 5 degrees with stock fans, nothing else changed? maybe i'll give it a try.


----------



## 2therock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> I love that this case came with tons of fan mounting bolts that go all the way through the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the light color is actually white, not blue. This case is freaking sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I'm looking in to see if the RS240 radiator will allow the top lid to fit on the Corsair R500 ? I want to put fans in the inside and try a push out.

It looks like 25mm fans will clear my Z77x-UD5H heat sink on the inside. I am hoping a RS240 radiator will allow the top cover to fit on the Carbide R500.

Thanks


----------



## JourdanWithaU

No. The RS240 is too thick. So far the only radiators that fit are the H100 and black ice Pro II and GT Stealth radiators and even then you still need to cut out a piece to get them to fit.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4zor*
> 
> @ EoL RiNzleR
> Love to see a picture of that, 5 degrees with stock fans, nothing else changed? maybe i'll give it a try.


yeah overall temps are down and the system itself seems alot quieter







well worth it !


----------



## Alpina

Hey guys, i have my 500R and week ago started a annoying problem. From nowhere starts annoying little rattling sound. When i move the case a little it stops, and after few minutes starts again. I opened the case and everything is fine, no cables in fans or something like that.

Also my backside is hardly pressed with cables, so dunno maybe there something? Any ideas? ^^


----------



## blizzard182cold

could be a fan my antec 900 rear exhaust fan started making a rattle noise after 4.5 to 5 years of good use lol i always keep my case fans on high though







gently push your finger against each fan when the noise occurs to eliminate the fans


----------



## Alpina

Well my case is only month old. And i turned PC on then opened the case and the of course i didn't hear any sound, but when i put it under the table closed sound appears for no reason from time to time.. ;/


----------



## premonition08

my 500R...


----------



## Tomha

Very nice, what kind of lighting is that up top?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Very nice, what kind of lighting is that up top?


looks like a 6 inch cold cathode.


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Very nice, what kind of lighting is that up top?


it's a blue led strip


----------



## Tomha

Any particular brand? It is a very nice blue


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Any particular brand? It is a very nice blue


Well, that's a photo. Sometimes my white LED strip looks fully blue on camera.


----------



## Viriathus

Hello, my 1st post here. I just discovered this awesome forum today.

Im building a new rig, and im in doubt between the NZXT Phantom and the Carbide 500R.

I prefer the Carbide over the Phantom, it looks better(imo) and from what ive seen it looks like it is build with better materials. But before i buy it i want to ask some questions if you dont mind:

1) Would a ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II Top(http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/) in a Asus P8Z77-V PRO(http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_PRO/) fit without problems in the case?
2) Compared with a full tower(Phantom for example) would the carbide 500R have much worse airflow?
3) In the black version of the case are the fan led's white like in the white version or more blue?

Thank you in advance and sorry if i my english was bad


----------



## pc-illiterate

I think the phantom is too much plastic. Also imo the 500r is better suites for water cooling.
The white leds are white in both cases. The same fans


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viriathus*
> 
> 1) Would a ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II Top(http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/) in a Asus P8Z77-V PRO(http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_PRO/) fit without problems in the case?
> 2) Compared with a full tower(Phantom for example) would the carbide 500R have much worse airflow?
> 3) In the black version of the case are the fan led's white like in the white version or more blue?
> Thank you in advance and sorry if i my english was bad


1. Yes.
2. Airflow is good since the case is well ventilated and has loads fan configuration options should you wish to install additional fans.
3. LEDs are still white even with the black case and they're still awesome.










I own the white version but recently built a black version for a friend. The black 500R btw isn't flat black compared to other cases. It looks like a very dark gun metal color which is actually really nice.


----------



## Tomha

My friend has a phantom. It is a neat case, but to be perfectly honest most builds make the case look very empty and barren, somewhat unnatractive. It has plenty of 200mm fan slots which offer great airflow, however keep in mind if you are after different kinds of LED fans, water cooling, silent fans, you want cases that use 120 and 140mm fans, as these are the sizes all those things generally come in. The build quality of both is fairly equal, I haven't examined the phantom up close, however I can say the build quality of my 500r is very nice. Corsair is well known for their quality builds and great customer service, if those concern you, I would lean towards the 500r. While the phantom looks good, there is a lot of plastic on it. I considered getting it but the whole front and top are large plastic shapes, I move my computer around a lot and they could be easily dented or broken. Those parts will fit fine and as far as cable management is concerned I can tell you the 500r is much more satisfactory. There is very little cable management room at the back of the phantom, my friends side panel is permanently bent outwards a little as a result of cables being unable to fit in the given space.


----------



## lalalaa

Hi i am new! and here is my 500r

outside




inside



hope u like it


----------



## Sporadic E

I will post pics for this build during the rebuild due to bad DIMM sockets on the mobo. Only issue I have with the case is it does not play well with the H100 (fans and rad mounted inside) and the Asus P9X79 Pro. Should have done more research. Oh well the fans are on top (outside the case) and that's not a biggie for me. Bad ass case otherwise.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Added another rad to my 500R...



I'll admit that I did do some very minimal cutting to make it fit.


----------



## Viriathus

Thank you for your answers. I decided to go for the 500r









Just one more question: the side fan is intake ?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viriathus*
> 
> Thank you for your answers. I decided to go for the 500r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more question: the side fan is intake ?


intake is preferable, but watch out for excessive dust. i removed my side fan entirely.

you can sandwich this between the mesh and the fan. because the foam is relatively thin, you will still be able to see the LED lights and such.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GKC2US/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


before:


after:


----------



## pc-illiterate

i grabbed 2 of those filters. the silverstones i have get plugged rather quickly and still allow a good amount of dust in.
to add to that, installed my h100. it SEEMS i dropped 10c load temps compared to the 212+.
heres to hoping the new filter flows as well as i hope and i can keep my temps low and the dust out.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i grabbed 2 of those filters. the silverstones i have get plugged rather quickly and still allow a good amount of dust in.
> to add to that, installed my h100. it SEEMS i dropped 10c load temps compared to the 212+.
> heres to hoping the new filter flows as well as i hope and i can keep my temps low and the dust out.


foam filters like the one i posted have very good air flow and do a great job at catching dust


----------



## pc-illiterate

i know







i used a full sheet in my bro-in-laws pc i put together. he doesnt have as many fans so i have no clue how the airflow is


----------



## acertey

Hi bro it looks really cool, it's almost similar to my dream set up. Just wondering with so many fans, how's the acoustics level?


----------



## acertey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acertey*
> 
> Hi bro it looks really cool, it's almost similar to my dream set up. Just wondering with so many fans, how's the acoustics level?


I mean this system with the Cougars..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1310#post_16860563


----------



## Viriathus

Do you buy that side panel with window somewhere or is custom made?


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Custom


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good guys


----------



## pc-illiterate

gunna put in the filter for the side fans today. bought 3 cm 140 fans yesterday. 1 for the bottom and 2 for the side, all intake.
see what my temps are like then maybe buy 2 x120 for the front and 2 more of these 140's to pull on the h100.


----------



## Viriathus

The room where i will have the case is a litle hot in the summer so i will keep the stock fans and add more. My idea is to add an intake fan in the bottom and my doubt is: 2x120mm or 1x140mm or 2x140mm in the top for exhaust. What do you guys think would be better? Im afraid that 2x140mm would be too much exhaust, but im not confortable in this matter.


----------



## pc-illiterate

variathus, put 1 x 140 in the bottom intake, 2 x 140 on the side as intake. those combined with the front 2 x 120 intake and the rear 140 exhaust will be plenty of airflow. positive pressure on the wee little bit side.
no fans in the top will just let the hot air be pushed out by the intake fans.
this is just MY OPINION. but i think its a very good idea


----------



## JourdanWithaU

More fans the better? I'm on water with fans running exhaust through radiators out the top and back. one fan at the bottom of the HDD cage along with the two stock fans at the front pushing air in. The mesh is open, no fans on it.


----------



## Narcotics




----------



## wrzesi0

3x 120mm Fan on front - I'm looking for for fan with LEDs like original - any suggestions



Frame to additional front Fan - to paint in black


----------



## JourdanWithaU

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html









Here's some food for thought if you want to keep continuity...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthekacperq*
> 
> Hi i made a little mod in my 500R :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Was :
> 
> So I bought another front panel and start working:
> 
> 
> and the result is this:


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Viriathus

Got my case today and it is better than i expected. Im really happy with my choice. Got two doubts:

Shouldnt i receive some screws and stuff like that with case? I would swear that i saw that in a youtube review. Also, wich fans would match the sotck fans colour?


----------



## w0zz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


So I have ordered my 300r and I have a MSI mobo. 3 questions

where did u get those fan?
where did u get your Sleeved Cables?
where did u get those grommets?

nice build btw

w0z


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0zz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have ordered my 300r and I have a MSI mobo. 3 questions
> 
> where did u get those fan?
> where did u get your Sleeved Cables?
> where did u get those grommets?
> 
> nice build btw
> 
> w0z
Click to expand...

1. Logisys 120mm rubber fans
2. NZXT Sleeved white cables.
3. I used them from my 650D but you can buy them @ the corsair website


----------



## Simplynicko

blue really is one of the easiest color schemes, give the plethora of blue mobos

nice job


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> blue really is one of the easiest color schemes, give the plethora of blue mobos
> 
> nice job


you like>


----------



## premonition08

the dark side of my 500r... sorry for cheap cam photo


----------



## granno21

Hey guys, I was wondering which case you would recommend to purchase. I live in Japan and the cost difference between the 300r and the 400r is about 7 dollars. So far I'm leaning towards the 300r:

300r:
+ Smaller size to fit in small apartment (also won't make my matx mb look funny in it)
+ Arguably better looks
+Less drive bays means more room inside (I only have 2 hds and no optical drive)
-cheaper quality (no included accessories - really expensive for corsair to ship to Japan)

400r
+Includes with usb2 to usb3 converter (my mb doesn't have internal usb3 header)
+Includes Rubber grommets
+LED fans with LED controller
- Much larger size than 300r

I have been using the extremely small Silverstone sugo sg03, but the hot summers in Japan are too much for its cooling.

Any thoughts would help.


----------



## Frequency

One other important +/- to factor into your decision would be future-proofing... which would lean toward the 400R when you consider its overall size -allowing you more options when it comes to water-cooling, not to mention its 8 expansion slots relative to the 300Rs decidedly air-cooled nature and limited 7 expansion slots.
____
That said, I'd still recommend the 300R for your needs.

It's a great little (and light weight) case and the teething problems with the first lot (front I/O panel wiring woes) seem to have been resolved with the latest shipment(s).


----------



## w0zz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1. Logisys 120mm rubber fans
> 2. NZXT Sleeved white cables.
> 3. I used them from my 650D but you can buy them @ the corsair website


Holy Bananas Logisys 120mm rubber fans are expensive lol
I just looked at the corsair site. thanks!
I think i am gonna go with dazmode sleeved cables..

thanks for the info
Cheers!
w0z


----------



## Frequency

Secondary Hard Drive cage installed in Carbide 300R.


----------



## samwiches

A whole cage for one lonely SSD? Just tape it some place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0zz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1. Logisys 120mm rubber fans
> 2. NZXT Sleeved white cables.
> 3. I used them from my 650D but you can buy them @ the corsair website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Bananas Logisys 120mm rubber fans are expensive lol
> I just looked at the corsair site. thanks!
> I think i am gonna go with dazmode sleeved cables..
> 
> thanks for the info
> Cheers!
> w0z
Click to expand...

The more 120mm 1200-1500 RPM fans I try, the more awesome my Logisys seems. It's as good as an AP-14, honestly.

These days they go by the name Deepcool, and I think that 120 is being discontinued.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> A whole cage for one lonely SSD? Just tape it some place.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0zz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1. Logisys 120mm rubber fans
> 2. NZXT Sleeved white cables.
> 3. I used them from my 650D but you can buy them @ the corsair website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Bananas Logisys 120mm rubber fans are expensive lol
> I just looked at the corsair site. thanks!
> I think i am gonna go with dazmode sleeved cables..
> 
> thanks for the info
> Cheers!
> w0z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more 120mm 1200-1500 RPM fans I try, the more awesome my Logisys seems. It's as good as an AP-14, honestly.
> 
> These days they go by the name Deepcool, and I think that 120 is being discontinued.
Click to expand...

lol yeah I love these. silent but deadly o.0


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

whr did u get the cage??


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Summer01

Hi, I bought a 400R recently and bought a COUGAR CF-V12HP fan to add on as an additional top exhaust but I'm having trouble figuring out which screw to use to mount it. I tried out all the screws that came with the case but none of them seem long enough. I'm also wondering if the long screws are meant to be used for adding top fans.

In the meantime, this is what I managed to do till I figure if I need to order some custom screws. I used the long screw and this other screw that came with the case. Not sure if it's stable or safe, or if it will even hold lol.

Any ideas or suggestions would definitely be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Frequency

The fan itself should have come with a set of 4 relatively short (+/-½") wide thread pitch flat top screws that you would feed through the top grills hole(s) and into the fan shroud(s) hole.
Do your self a favor and partially tap the shrouds holes with the screw prior to attaching it to the case to make sure that they run true, because that mesh top is sort of thin and can warp under pressure.

Looks like the fans included screws are silver, either rummage through your spare computer parts looking for some black ones to use instead, give them a hit with a can of black spray paint, use a Sharpie on the screw top, or go buy some replacements at your local computer shop.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Nice to see a blue and white theme. Reminds me of a few years back when RoG wasn't mainstream yet.









Do those Deepcool UF120s push a lot of air? Our stores sell more of those fans than all other fan products combined. -__-


----------



## alantoo

Hey gang! Just built a new system in a 300R. It's a nice box, very roomy. I'm enjoying looking through this thread and seeing how you all have built yours out and what you have put into your systems. I didn't go all out but built something nice and quick, but without gaming in mind.

Anyway, I am posting to figure out a solution to getting the front USB 3.0 ports working. My MB does not have a 20-pin USB 3.0 port on it. I know there is the corsair accessory kit available on their site. I was considering getting that. What I would really like is a sort of wrap around cable that will allow me to go around the back and plug in to the USB 3.0 ports on the back of my MB/case. Has anyone found anything like that? I saw them use one in the Newegg How to Build a PC video, but he says it was taken from a Rosewill case.


----------



## Papas

Just grabbed a 400R for free thanks to Intel Retail Edge. Cant wait till it arrives!!!!


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alantoo*
> 
> ...What I would really like is a sort of wrap around cable that will allow me to go around the back and plug in to the USB 3.0 ports on the back of my MB/case. Has anyone found anything like that?...


What side of the pond are you on, NA or EU?
Other vendors offer similar kit.


----------



## alantoo

N America. I've tried searching. Oh and I found a PCIe card that will provide a 20-pin port for the cable coming off the front of the case. It's like $30 though.


----------



## Frequency

^
It is a convoluted way of going about things isn't it...either adding a card or resorting to a USB3 Y adapter, plus the required extension cords to go the distance to the rear end, luckily, the 300R has a pass through on the Right Rear that will allow it, if you go that route.

Just further incentive of upgrading your motherboard in the future.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/899660/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have two these deepcool 80mm cooling my tiny Silverstone Sugo case. They are quiet, throw around a lot of air, and for some reason are pretty cheap in Japan ~7 usd. I just purchased a Corsair 400r so I was looking at getting a few 120mm deepcools since they are only ~9 usd.

I looked at a review of them and they don't have the best static pressure so how are they for cooling your h60? I have pretty much the same thing, antec 620


----------



## Fire Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alantoo*
> 
> Hey gang! Just built a new system in a 300R. It's a nice box, very roomy. I'm enjoying looking through this thread and seeing how you all have built yours out and what you have put into your systems. I didn't go all out but built something nice and quick, but without gaming in mind.
> Anyway, I am posting to figure out a solution to getting the front USB 3.0 ports working. My MB does not have a 20-pin USB 3.0 port on it. I know there is the corsair accessory kit available on their site. I was considering getting that. What I would really like is a sort of wrap around cable that will allow me to go around the back and plug in to the USB 3.0 ports on the back of my MB/case. Has anyone found anything like that? I saw them use one in the Newegg How to Build a PC video, but he says it was taken from a Rosewill case.


How about this http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6791?


----------



## dmxdex2020

Im tempted by the 500r. but has does it do with cooling? I have a core i7 920 d0 coming which i want to oc. I know the chip can do 4ghz i have a corsair a70 to pair with it. I am getting a geforce 470 sli setup so heat will build up. I hear the case can take 9 fans alltogether? Can you remove the front 2 fans and add 2 140mm fans? Can you have all 140 fans in the case? I have a budget of 90 quid for a case and this case seems to be the best but i can also get a nzxt phantom in this price bracket also, the bittech review shows it has very good cooling.


----------



## pc-illiterate

140 fans everywhere but the front.
6 x 140 fans and the 2 120 fans in the front. mine cools my setup nicely.


----------



## dmxdex2020

So only 8 fans in total? I hear you cant remove the front dust filter for cleaning.


----------



## pc-illiterate

it isnt a filter. its plastic with small holes punched in it simulating mesh. youre best buying a filter or making a filter. plenty of post in here for that.
yes only 8 fans but, 2 x 140 at the top and 1 x 140 at the back(stock is 120 also) will pull all the heat you can make if you use 2 x 140 in the side panel and 1 x 140 in the bottom with 2 x 120 aftermarkets in the front. remember, you cant use the factory 'fan controller' on fans you install. the controller is nothing more than a proprietary plug with 3 pins. 2 pins for power( 'fan controller' switches low med high) and the 3rd pin for the led power. it is the only problem i have with these cases.
corsair, again i ask :
why cant you give us a REAL fan controller we can use instead of lying to us ? proprietary fans and controller. lol

seriously though, its a great case in my opinion and many agree


----------



## dmxdex2020

Sounds good. I take it their is a way to get dust filters for all fans for this case? Seriously corsair still no using dust filters lol. Only thing bothering me a bout the case is the white front fans, i was looking for a black a blue theme.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Sounds good. I take it their is a way to get dust filters for all fans for this case? Seriously corsair still no using dust filters lol.


aftermarket filters only.
i used an air conditioner filter cut to fit on the side panel. i had already used 1 before on my bro-in-laws build and someone here posted they used on their case.
actually i do have a second " dont know why corsair. do tell why " - that is the simple fact the mobo mounts 1/2inch too high in most mobo installs to allow you to do push/pull on an h100 mounted in the top. fans are inside with rad out or the fans outside with h100 in. hit either the cpu 8-pin plug or in my case, the memory slots hit the fan. oopsies.


----------



## Papas

Can't wait for the case to arrive. Anyone here ever had a cm storm scout? How does the 400r compare?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Can't wait for the case to arrive. Anyone here ever had a cm storm scout? How does the 400r compare?


I had (well still sitting next to my desk) a Storm Scout, but I have a 500R. The first thing I noticed is the extra room inside, everything fits more nicely, and the amount of airflow. My only complaint with this case, is the cable management on the back, it looks more roomy than the Scout, but I still have do lean on top of the panel to get it closed LOL, and the panel touches the SATA power cables from my HDD and SSDs, and sometimes get disconnected while removing and installing the side panel. Other than that I love it.


----------



## Framps

Hey guys,

I got my rig built 2 weeks ago, I was just wanting to double check if I could set the stock fans level on level 1 to lower the fan noise. Or do you guys have a better level for me to set it on?

Optimal Level Recommendation of;
CPU FAN
Rear FAN
Front 2 FAN
Side FAN

Thanks


----------



## SpartanTroll

does anyone know somewhere or someone where i can get a window installed for my 500R side panel, i do not have the skills or tools required to do it myself, any help is appreciated- thanks


----------



## Simplynicko

I can explain how to, it's not too hard. But it will cost $40


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanTroll*
> 
> does anyone know somewhere or someone where i can get a window installed for my 500R side panel, i do not have the skills or tools required to do it myself, any help is appreciated- thanks


there are youtube tutorials on how to do so and its not actually all that complex tbh i really hope they come out with a windowed side panel though it would be much easier then having to mod one and prob look that little nicer overall


----------



## granno21

Just put together my 400r. It is an amazing looking case. Only two things I found to be an issue:

1. Rivet in the bottom had to be filed down before my power supply could fit (its a normal sized power supply)
2. My CPU pin cable was almost too short, I had to route the cable under my GPU to fit


----------



## kenrussell

does anyone have an experience in mounting 280 rads on to the 500R's top radiator compartment?? specifically the BlackIce GT Stealth 280 rads? Thanks a ton!

oh, and by the way, if you have, is it also possicble to mount dual 140mm fans underneath the compartment with the rads in it, blowing air out? thanks!


----------



## Simplynicko

Does the 500r fit ITX?


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Does the 500r fit ITX?


Why on earth would you do that?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Why on earth would you do that?


its not permanent


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just put together my 400r. It is an amazing looking case. Only two things I found to be an issue:
> 1. Rivet in the bottom had to be filed down before my power supply could fit (its a normal sized power supply)
> 2. My CPU pin cable was almost too short, I had to route the cable under my GPU to fit


1. The rivet didn't bother me while installing my PSU, but for some it has been a problem.
2. Which side are the PSU cables coming from? On the left side, or the right side (facing the front of the case) Because my brother had to flip his PSU in order for the cable to reach. If it still doesn't reach, try getting an 8-pin extension, it will look a lot cleaner.


----------



## zamx zex

hi this is my 400r with some side panel mod n paint job....


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> hi this is my 400r with some side panel mod n paint job....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

bro! keep it simple. that's the beauty of these cases!


----------



## zamx zex

whats the bad of it....side panel or paint?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> whats the bad of it....side panel or paint?


paint


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh perhaps red leds would have better fit ?


----------



## Frequency

Not sure what type of paint (other than canned spray) you used -so unsure if thinner or spirits will help, but there is always the store to bail you out.


----------



## Papas

still waiting to get any confirmation of shipping on my 400r. guess i shouldnt complain since its free.


----------



## gearkraft

I need help if possible. I just ordered the 500R with the NZXT Havik 140 cooler, and I was worried about clearance. The height is listed as 166mm, and I know the Thermalright Macho HR-02 fits the case, coming in at 162mm. I'm getting conflicting answers from every forum I've searched where people make rather 'uneducated' guesses as to the clearance. I cannot find an official clearance/height limitation in any documentation. Any help would rock, thanks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

all i can say for sure is , i had a 212+ and 120mm fans on the side panel. it fit with room to spare. it wont help you much because of the height difference but, the havok will fit for sure without a fan in the top spot on the side panel. i wont take a guess about clearance with 120/140 fans mounted. it should have clearance with the factory 200mm on the side though.
corsair screwed the pooch on a few things with the case but i think they remembered not everyone has stock cooling or the clc kits.


----------



## samwiches

My Havk 140 fits the 300R.


----------



## gearkraft

Cheers for the responses fellas.









The thing is, I've seen people's rig setups listed in their signature (on other forums), where they mention owning a 500r and a havik 140, but of course that doesn't take into account if the large side fan was usable. I gather that I will at the very least be able to get away with this combination (with the fan removed), which frankly, I can live with.

I plan on putting it all together with detailed measurement pictures so people can get a better sense of what they might deal with if they choose this route.


----------



## blizzard182cold

should fit just about any cooler as far as i know due to the side having that extrusion


----------



## Phoenixlight

Does anyone know if you can buy just a plain side panel door for the 300R which won't have any holes in it?


----------



## Frequency

^
Seek, and ye shall find.
The panels are interchangeable.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> ^
> Seek, and ye shall find.
> The panels are interchangeable.


Thanks!


----------



## dklic6

Video for the A/C filters I put up really quick. I'm very bored in the hotel room and I'm limited to what I can really do.




I guess put my name in the owners club as well.


----------



## Simplynicko

thats the exact same filter i have been using, and i have posted it a couple times on this post in previous pages.

are your top fans intake? if it isn't then the filter isn't needed.

incase anyone is intereted, here's the link.


----------



## Papas

Woot! Just got confirmation that they are shipping my 400r!!!!


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> thats the exact same filter i have been using, and i have posted it a couple times on this post in previous pages.
> are your top fans intake? if it isn't then the filter isn't needed.
> incase anyone is intereted, here's the link.


Nah, tops are exhaust. I put it in there just to show what's possible.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@dklic6 dude...your avatar...is amazing!


----------



## dklic6

Thanks. It made me laugh pretty hard when I saw it for the first time.


----------



## Furbz

Just put a bunch of parts for a new build together including this case.

Have done a bit of a search and have not found much in regards to what paint would work best on the side of a case like this.

Thinking about making sure I get a white and getting my art skills out on the side panels but wanted to check out what paint would work besides just maybe acrylic and sharpies etc?

Will prob wind up using acrylic and sharpies and a sealer in the end anyway I guess


----------



## blackhand

i heard somewhere that the 500r side panel can fit on the 400r anyone ever try that or know if it can? because if it can id buy a 400r and get a 500r panel and mod it somewhere down the road.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> i heard somewhere that the 500r side panel can fit on the 400r anyone ever try that or know if it can? because if it can id buy a 400r and get a 500r panel and mod it somewhere down the road.


it can


----------



## UrHideless

*Click the image for full size.*

or:

http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8519480/img/Anonymous/BuildALL.jpg


----------



## jbobb

I'm planning on ordering a few fans for my 500r. I want a fan for the bottom by the PSU and 2 exhaust fans for the top. I just ordered some Corsair SP120 HP fans to replace my H80 fans, so I want to get a few more of the Corsair fans to fill in the other areas.

I would like to know if it would be best to get a SP120 for the bottom beings it will be sucking in air through the filter or would the AF fan work just as well? Also debating between the quiet and HP versions for these also. I know more airflow is better, but would the quiet edition fans work well enough for 2 exhaust on the top and 1 intake below? Just trying to keep noise to a minimum.

For right now, I am just keeping the stock 500r fans in the front and the side panel.


----------



## hknx




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

holy crap- very very nice build mate


----------



## hknx

tank you ^^
i don't finish to modify it


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hknx*


whr did u mount ur HDD/SSD???


----------



## hknx

hdd on the elastic near by the 240rad ( to stop noise vibration),
SSD and mini HDD behind fixed on the 360 rad, don't want it on the front, fast but not really pretty


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hknx*
> 
> hdd on the elastic near by the 240rad ( to stop noise vibration),
> SSD and mini HDD behind fixed on the 360 rad, don't want it on the front, fast but not really pretty


thats sexy


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hknx*
> 
> hdd on the elastic near by the 240rad ( to stop noise vibration),
> SSD and mini HDD behind fixed on the 360 rad, don't want it on the front, fast but not really pretty


That is really clean looking. Waiting for my new case is friggin killing me. Got an email last week that it was shipping and still no tracking or anything yet.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

^ absolutely beautiful....


----------



## Papas

Just got email with tracking. Will be here Thursday!!! Over $100 in parts and still no ram, psu, gpu or motherboard lol


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Just got email with tracking. Will be here Thursday!!! Over $100 in parts and still no ram, psu, gpu or motherboard lol


ha ha nice pics when they arrive??


----------



## hknx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thats sexy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> That is really clean looking. Waiting for my new case is friggin killing me. Got an email last week that it was shipping and still no tracking or anything yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> ^ absolutely beautiful....


ty


----------



## Infinity4D

Hi ! im new , and i have a 400R , can i join ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> Hi ! im new , and i have a 400R , can i join ?


Yeah <3


----------



## cmge

for those who have the 500r... just out of curiosity the on/off switch on the front panel can it control anything else?

i was planning using it to turn off the led strips im planning to put in my future 500r


----------



## 10speedr

@ hknx, where did you get that solid piece of mesh for the front of your case? good looking rig btw


----------



## Infinity4D

ok i'll post some pics in my spare time


----------



## Infinity4D

I've got spare time , so let's go for the pics !
(every pics are old but the quality is pretty good) .
oops i don't know how to load pics from imageshack , someone can help me ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> I've got spare time , so let's go for the pics !
> (every pics are old but the quality is pretty good) .
> oops i don't know how to load pics from imageshack , someone can help me ?


just import the links or click the picture and choose it from your hdd


----------



## hknx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> @ hknx, where did you get that solid piece of mesh for the front of your case? good looking rig btw


----------



## Papas

WOOT! Just arrived. sad i cant build into it yet....sucks. Gotta wait for a new cpu for my am3+ build or a new motherboard for my 3930K system LOL


----------



## Infinity4D

A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request.
i have this message when i try to share links...
:'(


----------



## DutchSteph

Try putting your pics in your account here, it's easier than imageshack!


----------



## Infinity4D

yeah but i think ive lost my pics in my HDD


----------



## DutchSteph

Then download(if you uploaded them there...) em from imageshack!Or clean up your hdd...


----------



## Infinity4D

Can i join ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join ?


MOUNT YOUR rad on the back 120mm and put the 120mm where your rad is


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join ?


Take the protective film off of your chipset heatsink. That drives me nuts lol


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Take the protective film off of your chipset heatsink. That drives me nuts lol


Maybe he is going for the "baked on" look lol


----------



## Infinity4D

Done. This pic is just too hold but it already done


----------



## DutchSteph

Great looking 400r!


----------



## Infinity4D

if all is good , i will have an Obsidian 800D , and i will take it with my current mobo : Asus crosshair IV Formula


----------



## myobb

Does anyone have any experience with using an Corsair 400R and the H100 liquid CPU cooler with an ASUS P8Z77-V-Deluxe motherboard?

Can you share lesson learned.... specifically your experiences and assembly procedure?

Thanks in advance for your feedback! ! !


----------



## cmge

anyone know where to get these type of screws for the 500R?



it the screw found to secure the fans on top/bottom/back


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmge*
> 
> anyone know where to get these type of screws for the 500R?
> 
> it the screw found to secure the fans on top/bottom/back


you can use any screw actually. don't get too hung up on finding them.


----------



## myobb

Yes... you can add a two 140mm case fan on the top.


----------



## RaysofHam

Hello guys, I'm new and I have a 500r, while opening the case, the side fan's connector was unplugged, does anyone know where it's meant to be connected? I'm using an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3 if that helps.


----------



## orl2222

you will see a fan connector running from the controller, you will hook it up there


----------



## pc-illiterate

there should be another 3pin plug hanging in the front. it looks just like the 2 for the front.
you may have to 'dig' around in your right side panel for it

see the empty connector hanging ?


----------



## roskof

I can't wait for the 300R price to drop again, I will get it for my son's PC.

Below are photos of my wife's 400R:


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> I can't wait for the 300R price to drop again, I will get it for my son's PC.
> Below are photos of my wife's 400R:
> -snip-


Great cables, but a 1200w psu for a one cpu, one gpu, one hdd system? Those 2 would do fine on 550w. Why spend all the extra money?


----------



## roskof

Thanks! The thing is I didn't spend extra money. Just put it this way, I paid less for this AX1200 than this: Corsair TX550

So I really didn't waste any money


----------



## sli_shroom

finally got around to completing a small upgrade to my 500r. have had the parts for a few months, just never hd the time to build a cable/sleeve it/reroute my loop/etc.

this is my 3rd rev of this pc (since i built it in november lol)

rev 1 (black)



















rev 2 (double black)



















rev 3 (triple black) (cell phone pic warning)

it seems if you leave your keplers alone in the dark too long the little bastids reproduce


----------



## OverClocker55

Dam... Those are some sick builds to that 500r


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> finally got around to completing a small upgrade to my 500r. have had the parts for a few months, just never hd the time to build a cable/sleeve it/reroute my loop/etc.
> this is my 3rd rev of this pc (since i built it in november lol)
> rev 1 (black)
> ]


you make those brackets yourself? for the radiators?


----------



## Infinity4D

nice config








i wonder about my 400r


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> finally got around to completing a small upgrade to my 500r. have had the parts for a few months, just never hd the time to build a cable/sleeve it/reroute my loop/etc.
> this is my 3rd rev of this pc (since i built it in november lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> rev 3 (triple black) (cell phone pic warning)
> it seems if you leave your keplers alone in the dark too long the little bastids reproduce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I usually dont like external WC loops, but yours is just EPIC!! (looks like your case has a V engine on the top)
and a little question: dont you think you should have done a little accent color in your build ? (like for example the red Monsoon fittings or the new copper fittings by Alphacool, which sadly there are no compressions yet)


----------



## RaysofHam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orl2222*
> 
> you will see a fan connector running from the controller, you will hook it up there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> there should be another 3pin plug hanging in the front. it looks just like the 2 for the front.
> *picture*
> you may have to 'dig' around in your right side panel for it
> *picture*
> see the empty connector hanging ?


WOO! Thanks guys, managed to plug it in and I was also inspired to clean up a few of the cables by routing them through the back. SOme of the cables from my PSU are VERY long. Especially the one the GPU, and I can't hide that one. D:


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myobb*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with using an Corsair 400R and the H100 liquid CPU cooler with an ASUS P8Z77-V-Deluxe motherboard?
> Can you share lesson learned.... specifically your experiences and assembly procedure?
> Thanks in advance for your feedback! ! !


Here is a pic of someone did. It was posted over in the EVGA forums.
The only glitch was that you have to plug in the 8 pin CPU power connector before attaching the H100 to the case. and then be careful when pressing the H100 fan against the 8 Pin wires.

Someone else suggested sliding the rad forward toward the front of the case to clear the 8 pin plug and mount the rad through the case top screen holes rather than the regular mounting holes.
I have not tried either personally.

Len

Pic2.jpg 85k .jpg file


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Here is a pic of someone did. It was posted over in the EVGA forums.
> The only glitch was that you have to plug in the 8 pin CPU power connector before attaching the H100 to the case. and then be careful when pressing the H100 fan against the 8 Pin wires.
> Someone else suggested sliding the rad forward toward the front of the case to clear the 8 pin plug and mount the rad through the case top screen holes rather than the regular mounting holes.
> I have not tried either personally.
> Len
> 
> Pic2.jpg 85k .jpg file


Sorry the pic is of a P8P67. but if this fits the Z77 should also.

Len


----------



## OverClocker55

Here are my 2 Carbide Cases:


----------



## Infinity4D

have you got 2 carbide ? in the same time ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> have you got 2 carbide ? in the same time ?


yes both are running but the 500r has a new mobo,cpu and cooler


----------



## Tomha

Got an upgrade planned for my build,

Gigabyte p67a-ud4-b3 ---> Asus p8z77-V Deluxe
Intel i7 2600k ---> Intel i7 3770k
Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo ---> Corsair H100

Should be a nice step up as far as CPU is concerned, hope to get it together within the next week. Should all fit nicely in the 500r, just a little curious as to how the rad will fit. I know its meant to be compatible, the fans will just have to sit below the enclosure, above the motherboard, hopefully there wont be too much overlap


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Got an upgrade planned for my build,
> Gigabyte p67a-ud4-b3 ---> Asus p8z77-V Deluxe
> Intel i7 2600k ---> Intel i7 3770k
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo ---> Corsair H100
> Should be a nice step up as far as CPU is concerned, hope to get it together within the next week. Should all fit nicely in the 500r, just a little curious as to how the rad will fit. I know its meant to be compatible, the fans will just have to sit below the enclosure, above the motherboard, hopefully there wont be too much overlap


Bad idea on everything but the H100 upgrade. The difference between the 2600K and 3770K is minimal and you will notice just about zero speed increases at all except in a few synthetic benchmarks. Unless you have a terrible 2600K that cant get past 4.2 or you want the SSD caching and GPU switching of Z77 I would sit tight and be content. Not sure about your situation but if your system is stable and you don't have any issues, you are just asking for trouble. You have the upgrade bug on a system that is barely 1 genereation old. Trust me, be patient and enjoy what you have.


----------



## Tomha

I need parts for a second computer which I need to be of similar spec to the one I have currently. My costs are being "subsidised" so to speak, so I will be paying only about a third of the cost of the upgrade cost.

The PSU, I need a new psu, I've wanted fully modular for sleeving and such, this is a good opportunity.

The CPU, I want to use the 2600k and given the circumstances of how this is happening I want something new, even though I completely understand I don't need it, im often the strongest advocate for this among my friends as they upgrade their rigs and express how I should do similarly. I'm not going with a lower end CPU such as an i5 because that would bug the hell out of me. Its a $60 difference between getting another 2600k for the other computer or ivybridge for my rig, and I get some satisfaction out of the new gear, as well as noticeable speed differences in some operations I perform such as video encoding. This is a difference I hope to increase further as I plan on over clocking the 3770k to the mid 4ghz range with the newly acquired cooling









The new motherboard I want for a few reasons. I like the features in the deluxe version such as inbuilt wifi and bluetooth, and dual Ethernet ports for bridging connections, these will be incredibly useful for me. Being higher end it will also cope with overclocking better. The z77 chipset is also a nice step up from my p67 board which lacks many of the more recent features such as PCI 3.0 for my compatible video card (eventually to be cards), virtue mvp, SSD caching for HDDs, UEFI Bios, Smart DIGI technology, etc. It also seems logical to me that with a new CPU should come a motherboard which supports all its features. The new computer needs a motherboard and the p67a-ud4-b3a I currently use is ideal for it, once again I figure I may as well









The H100 is actually the part im least sure about. I need a cooler for the CPU as the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo I use Currently for the 2600k wont be enough for an OC ivy bridge, also its easier to leave it on the mobo/cpu and move over all 3 parts together. My Rig was never designed for air cooling, I have 16gb of high profile vengeance ram in blue and black which blocks most decent air coolers and I am quite happy with it. I always intended to get a Corsair Hyrdo Series cooler, I'm just not sure what. Normally a h100 would be out of my budget but given the subsidisation im getting for this its practical and will perform nicely with an OC ivy bridge, especially considering the gen 3 cpus get significantly warmer due to a different manufacturing process. I would consider the h80, but its a lot bulkier and a more awkward shape, id rather it didn't obscure the motherboard. Also tests have shown it to be noisier than the h100 due to the push/pull fans acting through the thicker radiator. Also the price difference is tiny. I wouldn't mind a h60, its nice and low profile, thin radiator, quiet, but if I am indeed overclocking heat may become an issue, especially if heat saturation occurs on the smaller radiator.

That was long...


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> My costs are being "subsidised" so to speak, so I will be paying only about a third of the cost of the upgrade cost.


All the justification you need...I wish I was in the same boat or had someone waiting in the wings willing to take my current P67 MoBo/CPU combo and to slightly offset the cost for a new Z77 Sabertooth/i7 3770k.

In addition to some of the Z77>P67 improvements already listed above, the PWM fan management is much better.
____
Sorry, no help on your original (H100) question...I still have that irrational problem of mixing water with electricity.


----------



## ca4life

I got mine today, switch from a Storm Scout.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Do you like the case? love my 500r


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> All the justification you need...I wish I was in the same boat or had someone waiting in the wings willing to take my current P67 MoBo/CPU combo and to slightly offset the cost for a new Z77 Sabertooth/i7 3770k.
> In addition to some of the Z77>P67 improvements already listed above, the PWM fan management is much better.
> ____
> Sorry, no help on your original (H100) question...I still have that irrational problem of mixing water with electricity.


Sabertooth, nice







I considered getting that board but I decided the z77 deluxe had more features I could use. The sabertooth is an absolute beast and I love the way it looks, but personally I prefer the extra features of the deluxe board over the visuals of the sabertooth.

I know what you mean with the whole water and electronics thing







It is something which still makes me somewhat cautious, but I am yet to hear a single horror story about corsairs products and provided all installation is done right I should never have an issue (here's hoping).

Costs together, I'm being provided with $1100 and I pay the balance, considering I think I will go with the h100 so that puts the balance at $500.


----------



## pear93

uhhh, im quite new here. i just wanna post my small 500r build


----------



## cmge

so i finally made the leap from my trust lancool pc-k62 to my new corsair carbide 500r

i do have a question tho re: airflow.. i have 5 ap-14 setup in it (3 exhaust on top and back and, 2 intake in the front) and was planning to put another intake on the bottom to "balance" out air in vs air out... would it make a difference in keeping everything cool inside? as it will probably direct air to my gtx 580 anyways

i'll post pics soon enough


----------



## Tomha

Keep in mind if the fans aren't the same, it probably wont balance it out anyway. Also though, you may want to consider the actual air flow within the case, both directional and positive/negative, are you concerned about dust build up inside the case?

-More air flowing into the case than out = positive airflow/greater air pressure inside than out. If the fans are filtered, the higher air pressure inside will supposedly push out dust through all the gaps in your case, of course if the fans aren't filtered, you're effectively just sucking it in.
-More air flowing out of the case than in = negative airflow/lower air pressure inside than out. If the fans aren't filtered this is better as it will repel the dust from the fans. The negative here is that air will supposedly be sucked into every little gap in the case.

An example is in some cases, right of the PCI slots there is a open grill. In this situation, positive airflow will have air being blown out of this grill, repelling dust, whereas negative airflow will have air flowing into the grill, filling the case with dust.

As for your airflow direction, sounds like a good setup, if you aren't concerned about positive/negative airflow, the added airflow through the case should theoretically increase the airflow and decrease temperatures, however in a real world situation the difference may be negligible.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the front fans are crap for cfm and pressure. i replaced mine with the h100 fans. im glad i can set them at low. sounds like a freakin twin prop takin off. lol.
i also pulled the 200mm ? off the side and replaced it with 2x 140mm cooler master. used a 3rd on the bottom also. the pressure isnt good on these fans but they flow for all hell.
these fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103078 im glad frys carries them even if i spent a dollar more lol.
and make sure you use a filter on the side panel. its a frickin dust intake from hell. corsair was very inconsiderate for not filtering it. its 1 of 2 complaints i have about the case. MAJOR complaints.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the front fans are crap for cfm and pressure....
> 
> make sure you use a filter on the side panel. its a frickin dust intake from hell. corsair was very inconsiderate for not filtering it. its 1 of 2 complaints i have about the case. MAJOR complaints.


agree 100%. they should at the very least make an official side filter available to customers. the new 550D comes with all the filters you need and they're easily removable and cleanable. I put some enermax tb silence fans on front with some modright filters I picked up in microcenter. now I'm just waiting on my 670 to come back from rma. my pc feels so... empty.


----------



## Diogenes5

New owner here. Grabbed it at Newegg for 95 after rebate on sale a few weeks ago. Love the case but made some modifications.

The side panels are interchangeable and switchable with each other. Knowing this, I simply bought another solid panel (http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-right-side-panel-arctic-white-side-panel-right-with-no-fan-holes.html) and mounted it on the left side of my case. My goal was to make my computer quieter as so much air leaks out the side panel it is ridiculous. I have an NH-D14 with a TY-140 and the original P12 which are suppose to be the quietest combination (use low voltage adapters on them too) but the case made a little too much noise.

I could've used some sound dampening foam (http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-21-Inch-Dampening-Acoustic-SF01/dp/B0040JHMH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341012607&sr=8-1&keywords=sound+dampening+foam) to cover up my window outside of the fan but that's a sticky proposition. Getting an acrylic window seemed like too much trouble too. I don't need my computer to be flashy, just get the job done silently.

All fans larger than 140mm are just for show with poor static pressure and pooe airflow to dba ratios. I have 3 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in front (1 mounted in the drive bay), 1 AP-15 on the bottom, 1 AP-15 on the Front Top (Top Back opening is covered up with weather foam and card stock), and an AP-15 for exhaust (usually turned off). They are all controlled by my sunbeam rheostart. My system runs cool and quiet with massive positive pressure as it is. The side panel disrupted airflow as well so it had to go.

I'll post some pics later, but the combination of performance, silence, and ease of use make the corsair 500r a keeper.


----------



## pc-illiterate

my 140mm fans are quieter than yours, cost less, and have almost the same pressure.
i used a piece of cardboard stock, posterboard would work as well, and an air conditioner filter to keep out the dust. just cut your fan holes in the *board stock for your fans.
other than my h100 fans, this thing is quiet


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> my 140mm fans are quieter than yours, cost less, and have almost the same pressure.
> i used a piece of cardboard stock, posterboard would work as well, and an air conditioner filter to keep out the dust. just cut your fan holes in the *board stock for your fans.
> other than my h100 fans, this thing is quiet


Sorry to burst your bubble, but your fans are not quieter and they do not have the same pressure. CM overrates their fans in many ways. A simple search of the site for the fan testing that's already been done will prove me right. But hey, your fans were cheap while mine were 15 bucks apiece. Be happy about that.


----------



## OverClocker55

Will be getting a second 300R panel for the left side without the fan slots and then some padded foam


----------



## Tom114

Just ordered a 500R, will get it somewhere next week


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Just ordered a 500R, will get it somewhere next week


awesome you wont regret it. unless corsair gives you a moldy bagel inside a 500r box....in which case you will regret it (don't worry it doesn't happen all to much)


----------



## AMPlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> New owner here. Grabbed it at Newegg for 95 after rebate on sale a few weeks ago. Love the case but made some modifications.


What about some photos?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but your fans are not quieter and they do not have the same pressure. CM overrates their fans in many ways. A simple search of the site for the fan testing that's already been done will prove me right. But hey, your fans were cheap while mine were 15 bucks apiece. Be happy about that.


point to this fan test on this site, please. i googled and there isnt 1 here that contains either of our fans. i have however found test done on other sites but not testing on both fans in the same test.
from everything ive read, dont tell me your fans are quieter. show me some proof. cooler master and noise blocker have been tested to be the quietest fans in both 120mm and 140mm BUT there are no gt fans tested.
so as i asked, point me to the test please.


----------



## jbobb

Anyone know what type of bearing the front LED fans on the 500r use? I'm going to be moving my 2 stock LED front fans to the top for exhaust and putting 2 Bitfenix Spectre Pro white LED fans in the front. I'm just wondering about the bearings because I have heard that sleeved bearings can sometimes cause noise if they are mounted horizontal compared to verticle. Not sure if that is right, but I thought I remembered hearing that before. I am also replaing my H80 fans with Corsair SP 120 high performance fans and got a Bitfenix Recon fan controller.

I also picked up a DEMCiflex magnetic side filter and a Duck A/C filter to put in the front, so hopefully I should be almost dust free.


----------



## Clos

Hey, i got a question for you carbide guys. I have a 400R and a 650D for my 2 computers. But i need some color insite. I'm looking to buy from corsair the preforated front drive bay covers like my 400R has b/c i installed a fan there, But i noticed the 400R is a slight glossy black grill, the lower grill int he 650D is a flat black. is the drive bay covers on the 500r or 300r a flat black? or all the same between the carbides? Thanks!


----------



## sli_shroom

probably not much help but...the part numbers are different, which could just because of the way they mount or it could be because they are different mesh/different finish.

400r - 8930004
300r - 8930034
550d - 8930057

fwiw i believe the 400r and 500r use the exact same ones


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey, i got a question for you carbide guys. I have a 400R and a 650D for my 2 computers. But i need some color insite. I'm looking to buy from corsair the preforated front drive bay covers like my 400R has b/c i installed a fan there, But i noticed the 400R is a slight glossy black grill, the lower grill int he 650D is a flat black. is the drive bay covers on the 500r or 300r a flat black? or all the same between the carbides? Thanks!


I'm not 100% sure whether you mean the exterior grill or somwthing else, but the 400R/500R are made of all the same materials and colors, except of course the white paint on the white 500R. I changes from a 400R to a 500R and it's mostly identical.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Newegg now has a Cosair 300R with side window, no image yet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139016


----------



## PureBlackFire

Nice find Transmaniacon. Here is what the case looks like:



From Tweakers.net


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Nice find Transmaniacon. Here is what the case looks like:
> 
> From Tweakers.net


Thanks for the picture!

Just when I thought I was settled on the Fractal Arc Midi, Corsair goes and adds a window... I was stuck between these two cases, and now am again... The window is very sharp looking, this looks a lot like the 650D but for a good bit less


----------



## PureBlackFire

yea this case is a tiny bit bigger than the Arc Midi. I personally prefer the Arc Midi because of the exterior, rubber grommets, better dust filters and the fact that it has more hard drive bays inside. it is a tough choice though because the side window is nice and you can add good filters to the 300R. it is a cheaper case as well. the Xigmatek Midgard II might win over both for me though. It features are comparable to the 500R, but it's about the size of the Arc Midi/300R and is selling for $70. whichever way you go you'll get one of the better mid towers available at $100 or less.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yea this case is a tiny bit bigger than the Arc Midi. I personally prefer the Arc Midi because of the exterior, rubber grommets, better dust filters and the fact that it has more hard drive bays inside. it is a tough choice though because the side window is nice and you can add good filters to the 300R. it is a cheaper case as well. the Xigmatek Midgard II might win over both for me though. It features are comparable to the 500R, but it's about the size of the Arc Midi/300R and is selling for $70. whichever way you go you'll get one of the better mid towers available at $100 or less.


The Midi seems to be the best quality of the bunch, with he features you mentioned, but it is also a good bit wider at 9" which is nice for cable management and my 212+ CPU cooler. I read though that the 600T grommet pack fits this case, so that's not an issue.

I am glad you mentioned the Xigmatech case, its sharp looking, but narrow and don't think it will accept a big cooler.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Newegg now has a Cosair 300R with side window, no image yet.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139016


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Nice find Transmaniacon. Here is what the case looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Tweakers.net


Am i the only one who wants a window for the 500R and the 400R too?

Edit:
Is it me or this picture is a bit weird:


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Am i the only one who wants a window for the 500R and the 400R too?


You are most certainly not alone. The 400R/500R have been relegated to rough prototypes now. Corsair has pumped out several new cases on the same basic frame that have all the features (side windows, competent dust filters) that the 400R/500R lack. Kinda sucks tbh. The side intake for the 500R is crazy for dust and the filter that comes on the front of the case is terrible. The 500D and now the 300R have two things both the 400R and 500R really need to be updated with. Selling a case for $140 with crap fans, crap filters and nothing on the huge side panel opening is sort of ridiculous. I'm mostly satisfied with my 500R, but it seems some careless oversights were made. I imagine it has a very nice profit margin per case.


----------



## AMPlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Am i the only one who wants a window for the 500R and the 400R too?


No, you're not, for sure!
At page 162 of this thread, GhostXT solve the problem his own way and it's really cool.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMPlink*
> 
> No, you're not, for sure!
> At page 162 of this thread, GhostXT solve the problem his own way and it's really cool.


it looks like he just took the mesh out and put a window in the same size instead. is it the right way?


----------



## cmge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Am i the only one who wants a window for the 500R and the 400R too?


nope... id like to get one too.. but it seems the only other not so cheap method is via frozencpu

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14431/win-173/Corsair_500R_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_-_15_14_x_18_.html?tl=g44c353


----------



## Tom114

I got the 500R! Really nice case, compared to my Antec 300. 1 little thing I do not like is that the hard drive cage leaves big scratches when I removed it on the other cage. I can live with those but it´s not really nice.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> I got the R500! Really nice case, compared to my Antec 300. 1 little thing I do not like is that the hard drive cage leaves big scratches when I removed it on the other cage. I can live with those but it´s not really nice.


500R* not R500


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 500R* not R500


Fixed


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Here is what the case looks like:
> 
> From Tweakers.net


Never understood the design choices the manufacturers make when adding these windows.

The window should be scaled to be 20/25% smaller than the largest supported form factor -and centered over the motherboard.
And if it is supposed to be a window, don't negate it by adding the fan mounts...one or the other, but not both in the same area.

The fan mounts appear (assuming that photo to be accurate) to have been shifted about an inch to the center as well as almost an inch higher, so that depending on your equipment, any side-mounted fans will interfere with either your HS/F and/or GPU PCI-E power cables.

Pass.


----------



## fatboiee

Will the side panels on a 500r fit a 300r? I know that the 400r/500r sides are interchangeable and it would be nice to have a bulge on the back side for cable management.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatboiee*
> 
> Will the side panels on a 500r fit a 300r? I know that the 400r/500r sides are interchangeable and it would be nice to have a bulge on the back side for cable management.


I'm going to say no. The side panel for the 400R/500R is wider than the one for the 300R.


----------



## jbobb

Anyone that has used an A/C filter in the front of the 500R.....Did you leave the mesh filter in there also or just remove that and use the A/C filter pad?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Anyone that has used an A/C filter in the front of the 500R.....Did you leave the mesh filter in there also or just remove that and use the A/C filter pad?


I use the modright filters and I removed the mesh from the front. no point in having both.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I use the modright filters and I removed the mesh from the front. no point in having both.


Ok, I might remove the mesh then. No sense in blocking more airflow I guess. I was going to use the modright filters, but instead used my funds for the DEMCiflex magnetic filter for the side panel. The Duck A/C filter pad I got was only 96 cents at my Walmart anyways instead of $5+ I have found on most sites that don't usually have free shipping.

EDIT: Well I got all my fans and my Recon fan controller installed. Thought I would just add some pics to this post instead of double posting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pc-illiterate

im betting youre recirculating the exhausted air back into the case if youre keeping it in a cubby.


----------



## PureBlackFire

nice fans jbobb.


----------



## Frequency

Source


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im betting youre recirculating the exhausted air back into the case if youre keeping it in a cubby.


Unfortunately that is all I have to work with right now. The back is actually open, except for that little top part you see in the pic. The exhaust from the back does get out and not trapped inside. The only air that gets trapped inside the cubby would be the exhaust air at the top. Never had any temp problems at all so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice fans jbobb.


Thanks. Everything is working fine so far except for one thing. I have my 2 clear LED fans that were on the front of my 500R at the top now and the stock exhaust fan from the case at the bottom next to the PSU. Those 3 fans do not display the RPM's on my Recon touch screen. I can turn them on and off with the controller, but that is all.

Anyone else use the stock 120mm Corsair fans on a fan controller with a screen that shows RPM's? Just wondering if it is just those fans that will not display RPM's. The 200mm works fine with the controller and also my SP120 and Bitfenix fans.


----------



## Aparition

I have added some new toys to my 300R.
I freaking love this little case








Pics are from my phone.



I added a high air-flow (REAL) dust filter to the front. Plenty of air still pulls through. I added it because a lot of fine dust continued to build in my rig. I have pets but still not really sure where it all comes from. I modded a house high efficiency dust filter fit between the front mesh and the regular dust filter.

I have managed to fit 2 Kuhler 620's modded to my SLI 470's. The top kuhler is mounted to the rear exhaust fan, and the second is mounted to the rear side panel fan mount. I keep working at the cable management, everything is free and clear just not extra pretty. A Modular PSU would be extra handy here. Fan cover inside to protect the goodies, this is where my dust filter pays dividends.



300R stocked to the gills. My next 'wanted' upgrade would be to update the CPU cooler. The Xigy S-1283 is a mighty fine cooler and does a great job with my 3770k but I keep wondering if I could fit a Corsair H100 to the top just to complete the tubular look which is going on.

Side shot. A ton of heat likes to pour out of that radiator











So now the loudest thing in my case is surprisingly the power supply, that fan really goes to work now that I am running SLI.


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> probably not much help but...the part numbers are different, which could just because of the way they mount or it could be because they are different mesh/different finish.
> 400r - 8930004
> 300r - 8930034
> 550d - 8930057
> fwiw i believe the 400r and 500r use the exact same ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure whether you mean the exterior grill or somwthing else, but the 400R/500R are made of all the same materials and colors, except of course the white paint on the white 500R. I changes from a 400R to a 500R and it's mostly identical.


To better explain myself, i mean the preforated Bay covers (5.25" slot covers that you pop out when you installed a cd-rom etc.) I wanted to use the ones from the carbide series because they'll snap into place with just some like shaving. But i'm wondering if the 500r or300r uses a flat black paint instead of gloss black?

I'm installing these on my 650D, which the lower grill (where the 200mm intake fan sucks through..) is flat black color. it's not horribly off, but iw as curious if there was one before i ordered them from corsair









Thanks!


----------



## horrerblade

I like my 300r just wish that it had more hdd bays or was cheaper 80 is to expensive when you can get cases like the illusion that come with so many fans and 8 hdd places (i think going off of memory atm)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> To better explain myself, i mean the preforated Bay covers (5.25" slot covers that you pop out when you installed a cd-rom etc.) I wanted to use the ones from the carbide series because they'll snap into place with just some like shaving. But i'm wondering if the 500r or300r uses a flat black paint instead of gloss black?
> I'm installing these on my 650D, which the lower grill (where the 200mm intake fan sucks through..) is flat black color. it's not horribly off, but iw as curious if there was one before i ordered them from corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If you look at my pictures a couple posts up that is a 300R.
The bay covers are not Gloss, but they are not straight flat either. More of a flat black with faint metal highlight.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2619168/width/600/height/587/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source[


Now Corsair has no excuse to not make a Window Panel for the 400R & 500R.


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horrerblade*
> 
> I like my 300r just wish that it had more hdd bays...


If you really need more hard drive caddys/trays, just head on over to the store.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *horrerblade*
> 
> I like my 300r just wish that it had more hdd bays...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really need more hard drive caddys/trays, just head on over to the store.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## SirWooties

Does anyone actually have the windowed 300r? I would love to see actual pictures of it. Looks like i'm going to have to switch cases AGAIN.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Unfortunately that is all I have to work with right now. The back is actually open, except for that little top part you see in the pic. The exhaust from the back does get out and not trapped inside. The only air that gets trapped inside the cubby would be the exhaust air at the top. Never had any temp problems at all so far.
> Thanks. Everything is working fine so far except for one thing. I have my 2 clear LED fans that were on the front of my 500R at the top now and the stock exhaust fan from the case at the bottom next to the PSU. Those 3 fans do not display the RPM's on my Recon touch screen. I can turn them on and off with the controller, but that is all.
> Anyone else use the stock 120mm Corsair fans on a fan controller with a screen that shows RPM's? Just wondering if it is just those fans that will not display RPM's. The 200mm works fine with the controller and also my SP120 and Bitfenix fans.


glad you dont have a heat problem
the fans in the front of the cases have 3 wire fans but its hot wire, ground wire, led wire. i have no idea about the rear fan though. i thought it had an rpm sensor. i guess it doesnt


----------



## Jmeker

Just uploaded my Rigs specs and added my self to the Club














Its not anything extreme but its a nice build that fills my needs. Tell me what u think about it







and plz be gentle new guy here xD

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4405619


----------



## smokyexe

Hello.
I bet this has been said before but because 195 pages i'm just gonna ask.
Can you guys give me the specs (rpm/dBA) of the stock fans that come with the 500R? I need to know if i have to get new fans or those will do the job and not be over 25-28dBA


----------



## BulletSponge

Speaking of fans can someone point me towards some dust filters/covers and fans for the side panel on the 400R? Any good recommendations for a fan controller would be appreciated as well. Quiet fans are not a real concern but I am ordering some Sennheiser PC360's next week and wonder how much fan noise the open backed design on the 360's will let in.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Speaking of fans can someone point me towards some dust filters/covers and fans for the side panel on the 400R? Any good recommendations for a fan controller would be appreciated as well. Quiet fans are not a real concern but I am ordering some Sennheiser PC360's next week and wonder how much fan noise the open backed design on the 360's will let in.


any of these fans would be good if you want quiet fans that still move some air: Cougar CF-V12HB, Cougar CF-V12HPB, BitFenix Spectre Pro, Scythe Slipstream, Enermax TB Silence, Gentle Typhoons, Enermax Magma, Xigmatek XAF.

you can use the DEMCiflex filter or a pair of 120mm filters. the demciflex filter reduces airflow by 15% though, so you may want to get some stronger fans if you get that.

you can get some nice fan controllers from NZXT, Scythe or Lamptron to name a few.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Does anyone actually have the windowed 300r? I would love to see actual pictures of it. Looks like i'm going to have to switch cases AGAIN.


Up on our website now:

http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-300r-windowed-compact-pc-gaming-case.html


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Does anyone actually have the windowed 300r? I would love to see actual pictures of it. Looks like i'm going to have to switch cases AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up on our website now:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-300r-windowed-compact-pc-gaming-case.html
Click to expand...

Are you going to sell the windowed panel for those who don't got the windowed one? Cause I bought my 300r when it came out and I was going to mod a window but now I don't need too if you sell them


----------



## Frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are you going to sell the windowed panel for those who don't got the windowed one? Cause I bought my 300r when it came out and I was going to mod a window but now I don't need too if you sell them


lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are you going to sell the windowed panel for those who don't got the windowed one? Cause I bought my 300r when it came out and I was going to mod a window but now I don't need too if you sell them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

What//"


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are you going to sell the windowed panel for those who don't got the windowed one? Cause I bought my 300r when it came out and I was going to mod a window but now I don't need too if you sell them


Yep. Soon.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are you going to sell the windowed panel for those who don't got the windowed one? Cause I bought my 300r when it came out and I was going to mod a window but now I don't need too if you sell them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yep. Soon.


Will we see a window for the 500R or the 400R? (or you are not allowed to talk about it?)


----------



## Simplynicko

i'm sure they will eventually, given the popular demand.


----------



## Tomha

Got all my new parts up and running, after several days of drama trying to get windows to work on the new motherboard (which it didn't in the end so I had to re install anyway







). Looks very nice, I am quite pleased, except for my H100 which is seeming to have the noise issue many units have.


----------



## moarxx

I'm currently building a new PC with a 500R (the rest of the parts arrive on Wednesday) and was just curious as to what you guys thought about extra fan placement. I ordered 2 extra fans to use in my case (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005) and I'm not entirely sure of where I should place them.

For the record, my CPU cooler is a Noctua NH-D14 and my GPU is an ASUS GTX 670 DirectCu II (exhausts air back into the case).

At first I was thinking of putting them in the top for exhaust but I'm a bit worried about it causing me to have negative air pressure as the extra fans are better than the stock ones. The fact that the 3rd intake fan is a 200MM may balance this out but I'm still not entirely sure. There are countless other options as well, involving me replacing the stock fans/moving them to other locations.

Any advice you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yep. Soon.


u from corsair???
since 300r hv window~ will 400r have windows too???


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarxx*
> 
> I'm currently building a new PC with a 500R (the rest of the parts arrive on Wednesday) and was just curious as to what you guys thought about extra fan placement. I ordered 2 extra fans to use in my case (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005) and I'm not entirely sure of where I should place them.
> 
> For the record, my CPU cooler is a Noctua NH-D14 and my GPU is an ASUS GTX 670 DirectCu II (exhausts air back into the case).
> 
> At first I was thinking of putting them in the top for exhaust but I'm a bit worried about it causing me to have negative air pressure as the extra fans are better than the stock ones. The fact that the 3rd intake fan is a 200MM may balance this out but I'm still not entirely sure. There are countless other options as well, involving me replacing the stock fans/moving them to other locations.
> 
> Any advice you could provide would be appreciated.


nice fans. I bought them to use on my cpu cooler. anyway, I recommend using those as front intake with these filters that can be bought at frozencpu.com or microcrocenter. it's the best spot for them since you have the cpu cooler down. top exhaust is a waste of time really. if anything, put them or the stock front fans that come with the case on the hard drive bays to increase airflow from front to back onto your gpu.


----------



## moarxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice fans. I bought them to use on my cpu cooler. anyway, I recommend using those as front intake with these filters that can be bought at frozencpu.com or microcrocenter. it's the best spot for them since you have the cpu cooler down. top exhaust is a waste of time really. if anything, put them or the stock front fans that come with the case on the hard drive bays to increase airflow from front to back onto your gpu.


Doesn't the front panel already have dust filters in it? Also, why is top exhaust a waste of time? I'm planning on removing the top HDD cage to get more air into the case, I don't think intake is going to be an issue.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice fans. I bought them to use on my cpu cooler. anyway, I recommend using those as front intake with these filters that can be bought at frozencpu.com or microcrocenter. it's the best spot for them since you have the cpu cooler down. top exhaust is a waste of time really. if anything, put them or the stock front fans that come with the case on the hard drive bays to increase airflow from front to back onto your gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the front panel already have dust filters in it? Also, why is top exhaust a waste of time? I'm planning on removing the top HDD cage to get more air into the case, I don't think intake is going to be an issue.
Click to expand...

the fans are very weak and the filters are pretty terrible. it's basically like a small piece was cut out of a screen door and used as a filter. it works to some extent, but the case still fills up with dust quickly. the hard drive area is pretty bad. the side panel also has no filter, so you should look into getting one. as far as removing the top cage, been there, done that and honestly, putting a fan on the top HDD cage is better than simply removing it and hoping those stock fans do better that way. trust me, myself and many others have been there. the top makes more noise than thermal impact and better fans/filters on front make for better airflow and a cleaner case. either way, welcome to the club


----------



## moarxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the fans are very weak and the filters are pretty terrible. it's basically like a small piece was cut out of a screen door and used as a filter. it works to some extent, but the case still fills up with dust quickly. the hard drive area is pretty bad. the side panel also has no filter, so you should look into getting one. as far as removing the top cage, been there, done that and honestly, putting a fan on the top HDD cage is better than simply removing it and hoping those stock fans do better that way. trust me, myself and many others have been there. the top makes more noise than thermal impact and better fans/filters on front make for better airflow and a cleaner case. either way, welcome to the club


You're making me regret buying this case, I didn't know I'd have to put so much extra money into it. I'm looking at another $40 if I want 2 front filters and a side filter. You'd think Corsair would've included that kind of thing in a $140 case. I was originally looking into the Silverstone Raven RV03 or Corsair 650D but figured that the 500R was a solid case and a bit cheaper ($115 on Amazon)...I guess I should've just spent the extra $ up front.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the fans are very weak and the filters are pretty terrible. it's basically like a small piece was cut out of a screen door and used as a filter. it works to some extent, but the case still fills up with dust quickly. the hard drive area is pretty bad. the side panel also has no filter, so you should look into getting one. as far as removing the top cage, been there, done that and honestly, putting a fan on the top HDD cage is better than simply removing it and hoping those stock fans do better that way. trust me, myself and many others have been there. the top makes more noise than thermal impact and better fans/filters on front make for better airflow and a cleaner case. either way, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me regret buying this case, I didn't know I'd have to put so much extra money into it. I'm looking at another $40 if I want 2 front filters and a side filter. You'd think Corsair would've included that kind of thing in a $140 case. I was originally looking into the Silverstone Raven RV03 or Corsair 650D but figured that the 500R was a solid case and a bit cheaper ($115 on Amazon)...I guess I should've just spent the extra $ up front.
Click to expand...

the case is okay at stock, but since you already bought fans, I was just suggesting the most effective place to use them. the airflow is fine at stock and it's very quiet for a case that comes with 4 fans out of box. didn't meant to bum you out, but it's kinda true they could have done a little better. if your place is clean it won't be such a big deal, but a side filter is a must. I would return it to amazon (if you are within their return period) and get the 550D instead as the filters are better, easy to remove and clean and it has noise reduction (for those who like a silent pc). otherwise it's the same as the 500R. the 500R isn't bad, it just has a few minor bumps and for $140, hell yea they could have done better, or at least be updating and addressing these issues by now. 400/500R owners go ignored while they pump out a bunch of new cases on the same frame with proper filters, side windows and such.


----------



## moarxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> didn't meant to bum you out, but it's kinda true they could have done a little better. if your place is clean it won't be such a big deal, but a side filter is a must. I would return it to amazon (if you are within their return period) and get the 550D instead as the filters are better, easy to remove and clean and it has noise reduction (for those who like a silent pc). otherwise it's the same as the 500R. the 500R isn't bad, it just has a few minor bumps and for $140, hell yea they could have done better, or at lest be updating and addressing these issues by now. 400/500R owners go ignored while they pump out a bunch of new cases on the same frame with proper filters, side windows and such.


The side filter alone is $22+$8 for shipping unless there's an alternative to the ones they sell on FrozenCPU. I could still return this to Amazon but I'd rather not as that'd delay my build by at least another week and I'd probably have to pay for shipping (my Amazon prime expired yesterday). I'm pretty sure I'm just going to keep this and deal with the dust for now, I guess I can always add the fan filters at a later time.

I'm still not entirely sure of what to do with the fans, you seem to be recommending something that most people in this thread haven't done (I'm seeing a lot of top exhaust fans and removed HDD cages, but not a single fan mounted on an HDD cage).


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> didn't meant to bum you out, but it's kinda true they could have done a little better. if your place is clean it won't be such a big deal, but a side filter is a must. I would return it to amazon (if you are within their return period) and get the 550D instead as the filters are better, easy to remove and clean and it has noise reduction (for those who like a silent pc). otherwise it's the same as the 500R. the 500R isn't bad, it just has a few minor bumps and for $140, hell yea they could have done better, or at lest be updating and addressing these issues by now. 400/500R owners go ignored while they pump out a bunch of new cases on the same frame with proper filters, side windows and such.
> 
> 
> 
> The side filter alone is $22+$8 for shipping unless there's an alternative to the ones they sell on FrozenCPU. I could still return this to Amazon but I'd rather not as that'd delay my build by at least another week and I'd probably have to pay for shipping (my Amazon prime expired yesterday). I'm pretty sure I'm just going to keep this and deal with the dust for now, I guess I can always add the fan filters at a later time.
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure of what to do with the fans, you seem to be recommending something that most people in this thread haven't done (I'm seeing a lot of top exhaust fans).
Click to expand...

yea it's not a doom and gloom scenario man. I just changed my fans and got new filters 2 weeks ago. I guess most do top exhaust because they have radiators (like on an H100 type cooler) or just because there's room for it, but as I said before, that represents about the least benefit in fan placement. it makes more noise than it improves cooling. it's fine if you want to do that though, I'm not trying to boss you around or anything. the case is far from being bad or the worst out there and the minor issues can be dealt with. I can promise you that you wouldn't have done better for $115 anyway so you still come out on top.


----------



## moarxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yea it's not a doom and gloom scenario man. I just changed my fans and got new filters 2 weeks ago. I guess most do top exhaust because they have radiators (like on an H100 type cooler) or just because there's room for it, but as I said before, that represents about the least benefit in fan placement. it makes more noise than it improves cooling. it's fine if you want to do that though, I'm not trying to boss you around or anything. the case is far from being bad or the worst out there and the minor issues can be dealt with. I can promise you that you wouldn't have done better for $115 anyway so you still come out on top.


Do you think it'd help much if I just replaced the 2 front fans and removed the top HDD cage? If the top exhaust is as useless as you're claiming I imagine this wouldn't be too bad of a setup (the extra fans have higher CFM and are quieter than the stock ones). If not, I'm really not too sure of what I should do.


----------



## pc-illiterate

put 1 of your new fans in the bottom blowing into your vid card. if all you have in the 5.25 bays is a dvd drive, zip tie the other there blowing straight into the cpu cooler.
take out the upper hdd bay. itll let the crap stock fan to blow more air. no reason to leave it in and add a fan to assist the stock fan. its restricted with the hdd bay in. any thinking will realize this.

use foam air conditioner filter cut to fit for fan filters. its cheap and effective. i cut a piece to cover my front panel from below the single dvd drive all the way to the bottom of front panel. its attached to the panel by just making a hole with a pencil/pen/screw/finger at the pins for attaching the front panel to the case. works like a charm. make sure you pull the crap plastic mesh corsair calls a filter from the front panel first.
i pulled the metal screen from the side panel and traced out the dimension on a piece of cardboard to fit in the screen/mesh area. cut it and marked and punched the holes for my fans. screwed the fans to the cardboard then used the fans for a template to cut the holes for the fans. dropped the foam filter in the mesh, placed the cardboard in the mesh next and then put the mesh back in the side panel. screwed in my fans and poof. filtered side panel, area not being used by fans blocked off, and you cant see the cardboard.

yeah. corsair couldve put a bit more thought into these cases before they released them. clouldve been the ultimate $125 case.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moarxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yea it's not a doom and gloom scenario man. I just changed my fans and got new filters 2 weeks ago. I guess most do top exhaust because they have radiators (like on an H100 type cooler) or just because there's room for it, but as I said before, that represents about the least benefit in fan placement. it makes more noise than it improves cooling. it's fine if you want to do that though, I'm not trying to boss you around or anything. the case is far from being bad or the worst out there and the minor issues can be dealt with. I can promise you that you wouldn't have done better for $115 anyway so you still come out on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it'd help much if I just replaced the 2 front fans and removed the top HDD cage? If the top exhaust is as useless as you're claiming I imagine this wouldn't be too bad of a setup (the extra fans have higher CFM and are quieter than the stock ones). If not, I'm really not too sure of what I should do.
Click to expand...

I have the same fans you bought and they would definitely be better than the stock ones in front.

@pc-illiterate: that's a good idea about zip tying a fan in the 5.25" bay. I have one optical drive, but I never use it so it might be coming out.


----------



## pc-illiterate

and remember, if you plan to use them in the front and still use the 'fan speed controller' (lol what a joke. second complaint on the case) you have to pull the rpm sensor wire from the fans plug. that pin on the 'fan controller' is the led power wire.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and remember, if you plan to use them in the front and still use the 'fan speed controller' (lol what a joke. second complaint on the case) you have to pull the rpm sensor wire from the fans plug. that pin on the 'fan controller' is the led power wire.


I read on a few forums that you can't control third party fans with it. guess you found a way how. my led on/off function never worked. I didn't mind before, but I want to turn the white lights off these days lol. any fix for that?


----------



## pc-illiterate

1 of the end pins is the led wire. pull 1 from the connector and see if it stops it from spinning or stops the led lol. my case is a ***** to pull out and pull the side off or id tell ya which end it is.
but yeah, you pull the led wire and trim the 3 pin connector down on the fan so it fits in the fan controller power plug. fans get low med high speed settings.
that led wire on the bs fan connector is the 3rd and final complaint i have about the case.

someone has pics on another forum. might go look for them and post em. gimme a few and i'll see what i find


----------



## moarxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> put 1 of your new fans in the bottom blowing into your vid card. if all you have in the 5.25 bays is a dvd drive, zip tie the other there blowing straight into the cpu cooler.
> take out the upper hdd bay. itll let the crap stock fan to blow more air. no reason to leave it in and add a fan to assist the stock fan. its restricted with the hdd bay in. any thinking will realize this.
> use foam air conditioner filter cut to fit for fan filters. its cheap and effective. i cut a piece to cover my front panel from below the single dvd drive all the way to the bottom of front panel. its attached to the panel by just making a hole with a pencil/pen/screw/finger at the pins for attaching the front panel to the case. works like a charm. make sure you pull the crap plastic mesh corsair calls a filter from the front panel first.
> i pulled the metal screen from the side panel and traced out the dimension on a piece of cardboard to fit in the screen/mesh area. cut it and marked and punched the holes for my fans. screwed the fans to the cardboard then used the fans for a template to cut the holes for the fans. dropped the foam filter in the mesh, placed the cardboard in the mesh next and then put the mesh back in the side panel. screwed in my fans and poof. filtered side panel, area not being used by fans blocked off, and you cant see the cardboard.
> yeah. corsair couldve put a bit more thought into these cases before they released them. clouldve been the ultimate $125 case.


Can you post some pictures of your case? I'm having a bit of difficulty trying to figure out exactly what you're describing.

I've never really modified a case before, my current (and first) build uses an Antec Nine Hundred Two that I've never messed with.


----------



## SLK

On the 500r white, I put some antec true quiet 120s on top. The only issue is that the mesh filter on the top blocks the air flow and most of it bellows up back into the case. Has anyone cut the filter out of the exhaust on the top of the 500r?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> On the 500r white, I put some antec true quiet 120s on top. The only issue is that the mesh filter on the top blocks the air flow and most of it bellows up back into the case. Has anyone cut the filter out of the exhaust on the top of the 500r?


It's very easy to remove. Just use a flat head screwdriver or butter knife to raise up the metal mesh "hooks", remove the plastic and then take off the filter. I took mine off and used it on the side panel initially. Be careful not to break the "hooks" when you bend them back.


----------



## iamthekacperq

My little update: MSI TFII GTX 470 SLI


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> It's very easy to remove. Just use a flat head screwdriver or butter knife to raise up the metal mesh "hooks", remove the plastic and then take off the filter. I took mine off and used it on the side panel initially. Be careful not to break the "hooks" when you bend them back.


Thanks! I was afraid to pry at those hooks at first. Did it make a difference in temps when you removed that top filter?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> It's very easy to remove. Just use a flat head screwdriver or butter knife to raise up the metal mesh "hooks", remove the plastic and then take off the filter. I took mine off and used it on the side panel initially. Be careful not to break the "hooks" when you bend them back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was afraid to pry at those hooks at first. Did it make a difference in temps when you removed that top filter?
Click to expand...

no.


----------



## zamx zex

my simple rig....


----------



## SLK

It seems that I am having a hard time with the top fans. I have been battling this for months and I am just about to toss the towel in for top fans overall. It seems that I get some kind of harmonic vibration with any fans running over 500rpm on top of the case. I guess its just a noise that I would have to either deal with or just remove the fans. If I remove the fans, the heat would escape through convection I guess and it might increase temps a couple degrees. Is there anyone that doesn't use the top fan mounts?


----------



## Master Freez

Hi to all









meet the *Project Titan*









At this moment room is not repaired so you see some "crappy" wallpapers) Now system is 95% finished but i need to find something like a matte black vinyl to cover 3 5.25 bay places and PSU. 570's now are a liitle bit old but i can try to sell them and upgrade on triple 670. *wish me luck plz







* Also now i dont have any camera so all photos (15mp) and video was captured from my Logitech C920 (1080p at real 30 FPS) webcam. Sorry for my english.

Hope you like it)

Full configuration is under the spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case: Corsair Carbide 400R Black

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4.1 ghz

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100

RAM: 16GB (8x2) Patriot Sector 5 RED 2000 mhz @ 1866 Stable

GPU: 3x GigaByte GTX570 Super OverClock

HDD: 3x Hitachi 5k3000 3TB

SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 90GB & OCZ Agility 3 60GB

SoundCard: Creative X-Fi Titaium

PSU: Thermaltake ThoughPower 1200 w

Fans: 11x BitFenix Spectre LED 120 mm

Fan Controller: 2x Zalman MFC-1 Black

Fan Filters: 2x Nexus FF-120

Cables: BitFenix Alchemy Uni-Sleeved Extensions

Lighting: 2x BitFenix 30 cm RED LED Stripe (rear now is off)

SLI Bridges: 2x 12 cm & 14 cm from MSI Lightning Package

Thanks to:

NekoVampire (14 cm SLI Bridge)

Alfred (12 cm SLI Bridge)

Daz from DazMode.com (WaterCooling answers)

Overclock.net (Corsair Hydro Thread)

Local computer store













Black insulating tape helped to cover LED's on fan controllers and place above, so just one slot cover can show some "flesh"



One LED is dead( And this red led fans are usually out of stock in my local store(







It's hard to make BitFenix Cables look straight or anyhow you want without any zip ties or a threads.




PSU white side cover is bent due to disassembly, dust cleaning and the new 140 mm BitFenix fan inside,


Very nice fan filters, which you can find on Amazon about from 10-12 manufactures







Dress up like a bottle cap



Cable managment is...you know. Sorry for the blurriness.



One call to Mike Tyson, 3 his punches and door was closed







. Ok, i lied....4 punches.











And the setup, if anybody interested.



Also I made a video.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet the *Project Titan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this moment room is not repaired so you see some "crappy" wallpapers) Now system is 95% finished but i need to find something like a matte black vinyl to cover 3 5.25 bay places and PSU. 570's now are a liitle bit old but i can try to sell them and upgrade on triple 670. *wish me luck plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Also now i dont have any camera so all photos (15mp) and video was captured from my Logitech C920 (1080p at real 30 FPS) webcam. Sorry for my english.
> 
> Hope you like it)
> 
> Full configuration is under the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide 400R Black
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4.1 ghz
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> 
> RAM: 16GB (8x2) Patriot Sector 5 RED 2000 mhz @ 1866 Stable
> 
> GPU: 3x GigaByte GTX570 Super OverClock
> 
> HDD: 3x Hitachi 5k3000 3TB
> 
> SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 90GB & OCZ Agility 3 60GB
> 
> SoundCard: Creative X-Fi Titaium
> 
> PSU: Thermaltake ThoughPower 1200 w
> 
> Fans: 11x BitFenix Spectre LED 120 mm
> 
> Fan Controller: 2x Zalman MFC-1 Black
> 
> Fan Filters: 2x Nexus FF-120
> 
> Cables: BitFenix Alchemy Uni-Sleeved Extensions
> 
> SLI Bridges: 2x 12 cm & 14 cm from MSI Lightning Package
> 
> Thanks to:
> 
> NekoVampire (14 cm SLI Bridge)
> 
> Alfred (12 cm SLI Bridge)
> 
> Daz from DazMode.com (WaterCooling answers)
> 
> Overclock.net (Corsair Hydro Thread)
> 
> Local computer store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black insulating tape helped to cover LED's on fan controllers and place above, so just one slot cover can show some "flesh"
> 
> 
> 
> One LED is dead( And this red led fans are usually out of stock in my local store(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU white side cover is bent due to disassembly, dust cleaning and the new 140 mm BitFenix fan inside,
> 
> 
> Very nice fan filters, which you can find on Amazon about from 10-12 manufactures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up like a bottle cap
> 
> 
> 
> Cable managment is...you know. Sorry for the blurriness.
> 
> 
> 
> One call to Mike Tyson, 3 his punches and door was closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, i lied....4 punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the setup, if anybody interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I made a video.


damm


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> damm










Thanks


----------



## overpower

i don't think that the connector between the 1st and the 3rd video card is needed.


----------



## PureBlackFire

@Master Freez: great build. Mine is a bit... hollow at the moment lol


Spoiler: my empty pc


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> damm


this.







my god thats is a beautiful build mate


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> i don't think that the connector between the 1st and the 3rd video card is needed.


For 2-way SLI you need one to play or 2 for esthetics. Fow 3-way SLI you have to connect all 3 cards like hard pcb bridge does. And...there is one problem: you can't do this when cards installed with one slot spacing between each card... 2 connections are straight and one is diagonal trough 7 slots where is about 14 cm of the way. Standart flexible bridge is only 12 cm. This is why i bought 14 cm flexible bridge from my friend. He is owner of the MSI GTX580 Lightning with 2 special long sli bridges in the package. They did it because their gpu's pcb is longer then standart so bridge must be longer to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> @Master Freez: great build. Mine is a bit... hollow at the moment lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my empty pc


*shaked hand* Looks very nice and clean! You can buy some black or blue card and it's finished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god thats is a beautiful build mate


Thx man! Day of work, 3 finger cuts, one long on the palm from 24-pin extension connector) That was a dangerous battle between me and BitFenix cable







Sometimes it's really hard to connect them without any rag or towel.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Yea well card broke the day before I was going to buy another for SLI. I went three weeks without it just waiting for rma and today they sent my busted card back without doing anything. Kind of lame, so I am forced to either cut my loss on it or get a replacement from the manufacturer. Guess they only replace a card when your curse and scream their heads off.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Yea well card broke the day before I was going to buy another for SLI. I went three weeks without it just waiting for rma and today they sent my busted card back without doing anything. Kind of lame, so I am forced to either cut my loss on it or get a replacement from the manufacturer. Guess they only replace a card when your curse and scream their heads off.


I'm sorry about your card, man( My local stores (1200 km from Moscow) are working in the same way, but the moscows branch works perfectly and guarantee on top components is 3 year. 1 year = 100% of cost, 2 = 75% and 50 in the third. If something went wrong, get back and try...Main store gets the dialog with our, approved replacement and...new after one week.

In the same way you should try to beat the manufacture. Usually the are promising that you could change broken parts with 100% of success. So...they said - we going. If instructions of GPU have same rules about returns, you will get your new card anyway. Court of law working always and customer is always right


----------



## zamx zex

wow awesome:thumb:


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> wow awesome:thumb:


Thank you! This is one of four optional configurations which i had in the list. Easiest and cheapest from them







Perfect WaterCooling kit for this setup could cost about 1500$







so at first i bought that monitors. With the split systems no problems under load or much noise but it could be better and quieter under water. Without CPU overclock and 1-2 gpu's can be very silent.

One problem is not going anywhere: H100 controller bug... Even with 3-pin and connected to fan controller noise is higher then just fans on lowest speed


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> One problem is not going anywhere: H100 controller bug... Even with 3-pin and connected to fan controller noise is higher then just fans on lowest speed


what ?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what ?


Sometimes Hydro series comes with bad controller inside which takes more then 12V at stock. After slowing down the RPM with 3-pin connector it works queiter, but only some diodes can fix the problem and make pump silent...







You can send it to RMA but you can get the same problem with the new, as it was with some people. So the diode is FTW. Exact model numbers was posted in the Pump Fix thread.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont understand what youre saying about the 3pin connector. it has 1 wire, the rpm sensor wire. that sensor wire only tells the mobo what the pump's speed is.
can you elaborate more ?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i dont understand what youre saying about the 3pin connector. it has 1 wire, the rpm sensor wire. that sensor wire only tells the mobo what the pump's speed is.
> can you elaborate more ?


With the 3-pin you can slow down the rpm trough voltage change in the motherboard bios or software or with the fan controller. As i said before, lower then 12V it works quieter without loud rattle.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the pump gets its power from a 4pin molex connector. you cant limit the volatge at the motherboard.
the pumps barely flow as it is. if you slow down the pump youre slowing the already slow flow even further causing more heat.

if it rattles, replace it. rma it or buy new. its that simple


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the pump gets its power from a 4pin molex connector. you cant limit the volatge at the motherboard.
> the pumps barely flow as it is. if you slow down the pump youre slowing the already slow flow even further causing more heat.
> if it rattles, replace it. rma it or buy new. its that simple


Pressure must be just enough for the loop. Diode method have more chance than any other decision


----------



## samoth777

hi all, 400r user here. are there any watercooled 400rs members?


----------



## Zoef

Count me in, got a 500r white^^


----------



## Raf Leung

here is my ****ty computer compare to what u guys have got:


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi all, 400r user here. are there any watercooled 400rs members?


Yes and i will send you all that pics with watercooled 400\500r from this thread in privat message because i have a collection of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> Count me in, got a 500r white^^


Welcome to the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> here is my ****ty computer compare to what u guys have got:


Nice job, looks clean!


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Yes and i will send you all that pics with watercooled 400\500r from this thread in privat message because i have a collection of it.


I got the pics! Thank you so much Master Freez! You are very kind and helpful! I +1 you!

I noticed that the 500r is more water cooling friendly than the 400r, but it is not impossible with 400r. These pictures will give me alot of ideas and will help me plan. Thanks again mate!


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and i will send you all that pics with watercooled 400\500r from this thread in privat message because i have a collection of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the pics! Thank you so much Master Freez! You are very kind and helpful! I +1 you!
> I noticed that the 500r is more water cooling friendly than the 400r, but it is not impossible with 400r. These pictures will give me alot of ideas and will help me plan. Thanks again mate!
Click to expand...

Thanks







I have one idea like with 360 in the front. So...plan:

sorry guys, i cant remember the owner's nicnkame



*All we need is a drill!)*

maybe also new black rivets kit and the tool for it...

1) Removing the cages and 5.25 bay by drilling the case rivets

2) Lowest two fans can be with LED's on (like my BitFenix) and the top fan behind 5.25 covers without or with led's turned of. So the usual case overview is saved and no mods for front grill required.

3) According to number of HDD's in our systems, we can buy some black cage or use the stock from the case (500R) with two fans! Fans can be controlled by USB controller on the back side.

4) Now power supply's are short and powerful, like 1000w with about 16 cm lengh. So...a lot of space down there, SSD's can be mounted anywhere on velcro tape.

5) Some UN design mounting brackets or Danger Den Rad reservoir + D5 pump with sound dumpening material, XSPC RS280 at the top, 360 in the front (or some another rad just to fit).

6) The loop: D5 to GPU to CPU to RS280 to RS360 to reservoir. 2 fans should be mounted to the case, one to the radiator. Velcro tape will hold rad and fans will be in their position, no drilling, no new holes, no pain in the...









7) Draining system: Koolance quick disconnect v3 bebore the fitting of lowest GPU and one same between the top and the front radiators. Pump and 360 can be unmounted to drain fully, other stuff we can blow with air from mouth







But don't swallow the fluid)))

For one graphics cards and cpu this is ultimate setup with overclocking. With two cards or three will be just a quiet gaming rig. As there will be no 5.25 bay, all devices like cardreaders or dvd burners should be external.

Also i would recommend to buy a side panel, cut it, put the window on MNPCTech red double side tape and some nice long LED stripe at the top. So...let there be light.

P.S: i know, i'm crazy


----------



## Tom114

Okay, I'm pretty annoyed by the stock front-fans now, I already replaced the rear exhaust fan with a Scythe slipstream I still had. What fans do you recommend for the front fan, I don't really need leds.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Okay, I'm pretty annoyed by the stock front-fans now, I already replaced the rear exhaust fan with a Scythe slipstream I still had. What fans do you recommend for the front fan, I don't really need leds.


Try Corsair Fans, especially the quiet versions. There are two of them: one for pressure wich helps to cool the radiator, other for great airflow iside the case. Black fan with rubber places, black cable, nice sticker, low noise adapter (as i remember) and stylish switchable circle bracket (red\blue'white)


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Okay, I'm pretty annoyed by the stock front-fans now, I already replaced the rear exhaust fan with a Scythe slipstream I still had. What fans do you recommend for the front fan, I don't really need leds.


BitFenix Spectre Pro
Cougar CF-V12HB
Cougar CF-V12HPB
Xigmatek XSF-F1252
Xigmatek XAF-F1252
Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition

these would all be good for replacement fans. if you have the stock mesh filter then all of these are fine. the Corsair SP120 High Performance fans are better than all of the above for use with filters with dense weaves because of the much higher static pressure, but they are not quiet if you care about that. the cougar fans have the best noise to performance ratio out of this bunch (17.7dBA/1.73mm/H20).


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> these would all be good for replacement fans. if you have the stock mesh filter then all of these are fine. the Corsair SP120 High Performance fans are better than all of the above for use with filters with dense weaves because of the much higher static pressure, but they are not quiet if you care about that. the cougar fans have the best noise to performance ratio out of this bunch (17.7dBA/1.73mm/H20).


I would say they all pretty cool but Corsair High Performance is bad choice







Anything higher than ~1200 rpm will be really loud. So...it's absolutely not for the quiet systems. And...2350 RPM with 30$ price is overkill in every moment.

Also Cougar and Xigmatek fans comes with the molex adapter which helps to build system without any fan splitters or controllers.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> I would say they all pretty cool but Corsair High Performance is bad choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything higher than ~1200 rpm will be really loud. So...it's absolutely not for the quiet systems. And...2350 RPM with 30$ price is overkill in every moment.
> Also Cougar and Xigmatek fans comes with the molex adapter which helps to build system without any fan splitters or controllers.


$30 is for the two pack.

The SP120s also have a quiet edition that run at 1450 RPM, and have an included resistor to drop the RPM to around 1200 for even more silence.


----------



## Arktemis

Hey guys! New here









So after reading a ton of posts here, I've finally decided to buy the 500R. One thing I'm wondering though: I want to add a side window and the only option that I see is to remove the fan. Will that have any noticeable impact temperature wise?


----------



## DutchSteph

There won't be if you put fans in the bottom and top positions! All the side fan does is cool your gpu actually.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do those large rivet/screw-looking things with central holes in this case come out with some level of ease?










Wondering how easy it would be to disassemble this case for painting, to keep all the grills and screws/rivets in their original black color (and does the window come out okay, or is it permanently attached somehow?) Thanks!!

I want to do something roughly like this (forgot to leave the top grill black in this picture, but it would be)


----------



## Frequency

^
If you are referring to the 8 (Allen) hex bolts on the front panel then yes, they serve no purpose -other than decorative(?)- and can be easily un-screwed from the besel.
The front and top panel mesh grills can be removed/re-attached by carefully folding the mesh clips up/down.
The side-panel window appears to be mounted with 10(+) pressure clips/retainers so it should be fairly easy to remove as well.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequency*
> 
> ^
> If you are referring to the 8 (Allen) hex bolts on the front panel then yes, they serve no purpose -other than decorative(?)- and can be easily un-screwed from the besel.
> The front and top panel mesh grills can be removed/re-attached by carefully folding the mesh clips up/down.
> The side-panel window appears to be mounted with 10(+) pressure clips/retainers so it should be fairly easy to remove as well.


Thank you - very helpful!
I had a glance at your rig and was surprised to notice how similar it is to mine! How is your GTX 580 doing in this case, temperature-wise? Also is your case overall somewhat noisy? I do have 3 Noctua fans in mine, but the GTX 580 cooling is stock Gigabyte, and I can definitely hear it (swapped my silent 7870 with a family member, because the GTX 580 was causing random issues for him in games =/).


----------



## Frequency

^
At idle my GPU hovers around 31°C, and I only use 2 profiles ([email protected]% and 797/1594/[email protected]%) so with that mild OC the card has never topped 78°C, and switching between the profiles doesn't generate a whole lot more noise.

I use 4 140mm Cooler Master R4s-S4S (2 front/2 side panel) for intake, the stock Corsair 140mm and 120mm as top exhausts, and 1 Cooler Master R4-BMBS as rear exhaust -w/ two more mounted on the Hyper 212 Plus.

I don't run the CPU with a permanent OC (still using SpeedStep/Turbo Boost) so when the CPU does throttle up through the multipliers the rear exhaust & coolers fans (w/ ASUS Turbo profile) ramp up from approx. 900 to around 1600RPM, which does get your attention -but is not at all overbearing.
____
I transplanted the major internals of this system from a Tt Armor VA8003BWS super-tower/Tt fans (with approx. the same positive airflow %) to this compact-mid 300R and can say that while I have not seen any marked difference with ambient/at load temps, the noise-levels are noticably better...chalk it up to the different fans.
____
Good luck with your mod!


----------



## smokyexe

Is the top mesh just a single metal part or does it have an actual filter?


----------



## Frequency

^
The top mesh of the 300R? If so then yes, it is a single mesh insert without any sort of filter element.


----------



## smokyexe

Oh sorry, i mean for the 500r


----------



## PureBlackFire

The top mesh on the 500R has a filter.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> The top mesh on the 500R has a filter.


no it doesnt, unless its the white case. then it isnt a filter. its a meshed piece of plastic.aka, its a sheet of thin plastic with tiny holes punched in it like the front. it isnt a filter. its an air obstruction. it doesnt stop dirt anymore than not being there.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no it doesnt, unless its the white case. then it isnt a filter. its a meshed piece of plastic.aka, its a sheet of thin plastic with tiny holes punched in it like the front. it isnt a filter. its an air obstruction. it doesnt stop dirt anymore than not being there.


It gets dirty so its stopping something from getting in.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you got me there. its just like the rad on your h100. it stops the dust also. too bad the 'filter' doesnt stop the dust from getting in your h100....


----------



## Master Freez

There is a company called Demciflex, wich makes magnetic dust filters and special kits for the cases....so if someone need it, check them out on FrozenCPU

400R side dust filter and might be the top, also the top for 500R

500R Side Filter


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you got me there. its just like the rad on your h100. it stops the dust also. too bad the 'filter' doesnt stop the dust from getting in your h100....


My H100 is exhaust







but I see where you are getting at. While the 'filter' Corsair includes is not very robust or efficient, its still functions as a dust filter.

For what its worth, the filters Corsair uses are pretty similar to the ones Coolermaster uses in the 690II ADV. They aren't too effective in that case either. Both can keep out pet hair extremely well, so its got that going for it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

glad to see you understood where i went








i only have a few complaints about the 300r/400r/500r cases:
1. the 'fan controller'
2. the lack of actual filters on the side and front panels. the front isnt so important because its 2 fans and you can use 2 seperate 120mm filters. the side panel on the other hand forces you to 'think outside the box' or buy from an aftermarket company that charges more than ,IMO, its worth.
3. i cant remember my original #3 gripe but i'll add this instead: they couldve made the 500r 1/2 inch taller to account for cpu 4/8 pin connectors being so high that it makes it difficult to put both an h100 and fans inside the top to use a push/pull config. yeah its a nit-pik complaint for only a small amount of people but those people will agree.


----------



## apocallips

hi there.. im new here.. just want to share my custom 500r


----------



## ceaze one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> hi there.. im new here.. just want to share my custom 500r






Looks great! Welcome to the site, I love the window and lighted floor! Do you have a build log or better pics by any chance?


----------



## apocallips

thanks ceaze one. i dont have any build log. and better pics are coming soon.. sory about that..


----------



## chizzms

Hi, I have the same case you you guys and I do also love it... I'm new here and will post my rig and fix my profile as soon as possible.

For the meantime i have questions:
1. i replaced the default heat sink of my i7 with Corsair H80, but due to my excitement, i forgot to remove the old grease, any pros and cons?
2. i'm having the default fan of the case plus the inward airflow of H80 and another inward from bottom (i guess total of 5inwards) next stop is 2 outward from top,, should it be ok?

thanks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

with not removing the old paste, what are your load temps ?
if you have the top void of fans, the fans you have will just push the hot air out the top of the case through the unused fan mounts.


----------



## Mackem

Hey guys, I noticed that the USB 3 front panel cable is rather heavy and stiff on my 400R. I may need to send my motherboard back soon (P8Z68-V/GEN3). Any advice on how to remove the connector without damaging the pins? I am worried because of the cable being quite thick and stiff that it might need a little extra force to remove, which could damage the pins (I've seen friends bend pins really easily from doing this).

Is there a 'technique' I should use to do it without causing any damage?


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> with not removing the old paste, what are your load temps ?
> if you have the top void of fans, the fans you have will just push the hot air out the top of the case through the unused fan mounts.




here it is.. your assessment will be very much appreciated..
(as said, H80 push-pull at rear going inward the case set at medium, one inflow from bottom, 2 inflow from front, one big fan at side, nothing installed yet at top)


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> with not removing the old paste, what are your load temps ?
> if you have the top void of fans, the fans you have will just push the hot air out the top of the case through the unused fan mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is.. your assessment will be very much appreciated..
> (as said, H80 push-pull at rear going inward the case set at medium, one inflow from bottom, 2 inflow from front, one big fan at side, nothing installed yet at top)
Click to expand...

that is not load temps. that's idle. download and run intel burn test and see what the temps are.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that is not load temps. that's idle. download and run intel burn test and see what the temps are.


sorry such a noob.. here it is:


----------



## bigboy813

wow havent checked this in a while it has exploded lols


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> sorry such a noob.. here it is:


i'm sorry, think i did it wrong (noob).. later i will try running intel burn test 10x while running core temp. kindly comment if this is the feasible procedure to check if my cpu temperature is ok with my HD80 and the ventilation of my 500R


----------



## Catscratch

I was planning on changing my enourmous 19kg TT Kandalf to 400R but i decided to get 500r instead. However, can anyone explain the actual 40$ between them ? 1 more mesh on top and 20cm side fan ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> sorry such a noob.. here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, think i did it wrong (noob).. later i will try running intel burn test 10x while running core temp. kindly comment if this is the feasible procedure to check if my cpu temperature is ok with my HD80 and the ventilation of my 500R
Click to expand...

yes do that. run both together and take a screen shot.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Hey guys, I noticed that the USB 3 front panel cable is rather heavy and stiff on my 400R. I may need to send my motherboard back soon (P8Z68-V/GEN3). Any advice on how to remove the connector without damaging the pins? I am worried because of the cable being quite thick and stiff that it might need a little extra force to remove, which could damage the pins (I've seen friends bend pins really easily from doing this).
> Is there a 'technique' I should use to do it without causing any damage?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> I was planning on changing my enourmous 19kg TT Kandalf to 400R but i decided to get 500r instead. However, can anyone explain the actual 40$ between them ? 1 more mesh on top and 20cm side fan ?


the 500r:
comes with the side fan as you mentioned(can only use 120/140 fans on the 400r)
has the 'fan controller'9fans are quiet and not very powerful. can use other fans but you must remove the rpm sensor wire first)
has removable drive cages(this definitely helps with airflow if you take 1 or both out)
fans/rad are hidden under the mesh top(nice because you can mount a water cooling system and hide the fans/rad)
it also has the recess in the top to hold your ipod, iphone, mp3 player, keys, etc


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*


leave some slack in the cable ? my usb3 cable just slides on. it doesnt 'clip' at all.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yes do that. run both together and take a screen shot.


Please assess:

Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med


Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med


Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med


Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med


Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med


I don't know if this is satisfactory or not.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Please assess:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med
> 
> 
> Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med
> 
> 
> Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med
> 
> 
> Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med
> 
> 
> Burn Setting: High H80 Setting: Med
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is satisfactory or not.


it's fine. my cpu goes to 52c at stock speed running intel burn test. your temps are very safe.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> it's fine. my cpu goes to 52c at stock speed running intel burn test. your temps are very safe.


is it because of the HD80? can i improve this results?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> it's fine. my cpu goes to 52c at stock speed running intel burn test. your temps are very safe.
> 
> 
> 
> is it because of the HD80? can i improve this results?
Click to expand...

umm... your temps don't need improvement.


----------



## selectstriker2

Well everyone I'm already working on my 2nd build inside my 500R, sold my 2600K / ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe to my bro. Got it up and running with a 3930K, 16 GB RAM, 6950. Just got 2x WC GTX 470's that I will add into my WC loop. Will probably move my 6950 to a future 2700K / m ITX / Prodigy build. Hoping to get some pics up in the next couple days.

Any new members make sure to fill in the form in the OP to get added, been getting a lot of new members lately


----------



## pc-illiterate

as fire said, your temps look fine. best you could do is remove all old tim and try a reseat. i doubt youll lose more than 3 degrees though.

at stock 3.3 with a 212+ i had max of 50-54-51-51at standard memory.
im downloading some steam games right now or id show ya h100 temps. maybe i will if youre still curious.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> as fire said, your temps look fine. best you could do is remove all old tim and try a reseat. i doubt youll lose more than 3 degrees though.
> at stock 3.3 with a 212+ i had max of 50-54-51-51at standard memory.
> im downloading some steam games right now or id show ya h100 temps. maybe i will if youre still curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> umm... your temps don't need improvement.


you guys are the pros, i appreciate your help.. one of the initial purpose of my query is if it is worth it i bought the H80 and if my fan set-up is correct


----------



## theonedub

My 500R- not a bad case, but I still like my 650D better.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> My 500R- not a bad case, but I still like my 650D better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice clean build. what gpu is that? a 6870?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice clean build. what gpu is that? a 6870?


Thanks! Its a GTX 460- every computer I build needs to be able to Fold a WU without issue, should the need arise


----------



## PureBlackFire

I see.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> hi there.. im new here.. just want to share my custom 500r


Nice and original!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> I was planning on changing my enourmous 19kg TT Kandalf to 400R but i decided to get 500r instead. However, can anyone explain the actual 40$ between them ? 1 more mesh on top and 20cm side fan ?


As i remember, 14 kg, not 19. And...i replaced my Kandalf LCS with 400R))

before (Thermaltake Kandalf LCS, tubing is not filled up and pink due to blue Koolance Coolant. Also system was a real pain in the b*tt to clean up the dust)) )



after and now: Project Titan (other pics and video)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Not bad


----------



## chizzms

what can be placed on the optical drive base aside from an optical drive, fan control, or fan? any ideas?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

lol OverClocker55 in many threads i see the same pics of your rig. you seem to upload them fairly frequently


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> lol OverClocker55 in many threads i see the same pics of your rig. you seem to upload them fairly frequently


first pic in 3 weeks. Used to spam pics but I stopped


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> what can be placed on the optical drive base aside from an optical drive, fan control, or fan? any ideas?


in the drive bay ?
reservoir, hdd/ssd, fan,youre only limited by your imagination and size


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> in the drive bay ?
> reservoir, hdd/ssd, fan,youre only limited by your imagination and size


this is a great reply thanks..

currently, my problem is how to make my 500R red themed. THERE IS NO RED LED FANS HERE IN SAUDI ARABIA RIYADH!








amazon and ebay may take 1month or more.. geezz i hope i can find one..

secondly, im planning to change my mobo asus p8 z77-v lx with sabertooth, reason? because of my case hahah color combination will be better i think, z77 lx is blue ^_^


----------



## chizzms

Does the blinking small led light below the button means anything?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the power button ? hdd activity


----------



## chizzms

ok thanks.. because it always catches my attention when it blinks.. i almost put an electrical tape to cover it haha


----------



## chizzms

if i change all the fans with new set (planning to have them all red led) will i still be able to use the fan switches of the case (the fan led on/off and speed switch)?


----------



## pc-illiterate

not the led.
the 3 wires coming from the plugs are power, ground, led
you have to pull the led wire from the plug on your fan and then shave the ''alignment 'stick-ups' '' from the fan connector to get the fan connector to fit in the controller connector


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not the led.
> the 3 wires coming from the plugs are power, ground, led
> you have to pull the led wire from the plug on your fan and then shave the ''alignment 'stick-ups' '' from the fan connector to get the fan connector to fit in the controller connector


about led.. so meaning it all depends now to the power button.. with the fan speed will try to do what you said. thanks again illiterate


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> about led.. so meaning it all depends now to the power button.. with the fan speed will try to do what you said. thanks again illiterate


no if i understand you right.
positive voltage wire, ground wire, led power wire. the led power wire must be disconnected. its position in the connector is the same position that fan manufacturers use for rpm sensors.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no if i understand you right.
> positive voltage wire, ground wire, led power wire. the led power wire must be disconnected. its position in the connector is the same position that fan manufacturers use for rpm sensors.


so it is possible to still make it work, the led of the new fan can still be attached to the led on/off button and be able to use it the same way as the original


----------



## sussah

I could use some advice..

The red boxes with the numbers are places I can add additional fans.

7 is my heatsink fan and the arrow is the corresponding airflow. I'm trying to go with the quietest possible set up so I'm looking to getting Noctua NF-P12. So #7 will be a Noctua NF-P12.

3,4 and 5 would be intakes. 1 and 2 would be exhausts. 6 is just to pull from the stock fans. All of those are optional so I'm wondering which would be best to install another Noctua NF-P12 fan.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sussah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use some advice..
> The red boxes with the numbers are places I can add additional fans.
> 7 is my heatsink fan and the arrow is the corresponding airflow. I'm trying to go with the quietest possible set up so I'm looking to getting Noctua NF-P12. So #7 will be a Noctua NF-P12.
> 3,4 and 5 would be intakes. 1 and 2 would be exhausts. 6 is just to pull from the stock fans. All of those are optional so I'm wondering which would be best to install another Noctua NF-P12 fan.
> What do you guys think?


It's almost impossible to build noiseless rig in this case... You need 10 the same fans, VERY quiet videocard and simple, not broken pump controller on H100...broken will make much noise without the doide fix

I just made new video with my hdd's noise levels and you also can hear the rig with ~1000 RPM fans. Most noise comming from the videocards... I also tested only fans in this case on the ~600-700 rpm and it's pure awesomeness! So you could buy the ASUS DirectCU II gpu or any with the same noise level. Stock temps are high but the noise is very low...


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sussah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use some advice..
> The red boxes with the numbers are places I can add additional fans.
> 7 is my heatsink fan and the arrow is the corresponding airflow. I'm trying to go with the quietest possible set up so I'm looking to getting Noctua NF-P12. So #7 will be a Noctua NF-P12.
> 3,4 and 5 would be intakes. 1 and 2 would be exhausts. 6 is just to pull from the stock fans. All of those are optional so I'm wondering which would be best to install another Noctua NF-P12 fan.
> What do you guys think?


#7fan is that HD80? why do you prefer it going out? isn't corsair recommending push-pull going inwards?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont think its his photo. he has posts in another thread talking about replacing fans on a 212+

corsair wants you to pull air into the case because they know their clcs arent that great. i push air out of my case through the h100 because i dont want warmed air pushed into my case. plus i have less dust in my radiator having filtered air going through it compared to ambient dust filled air pulled directly from outside. heat also rises
thats also 5 intakes and 3 exhausts. in mine, i have 6 in and 3 out.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i dont think its his photo. he has posts in another thread talking about replacing fans on a 212+
> corsair wants you to pull air into the case because they know their clcs arent that great. i push air out of my case through the h100 because i dont want warmed air pushed into my case. plus i have less dust in my radiator having filtered air going through it compared to ambient dust filled air pulled directly from outside. heat also rises
> thats also 5 intakes and 3 exhausts. in mine, i have 6 in and 3 out.


+1







in my system 7 in and 3 out) Works great even with the mesh front filter.

Also it would be cool if replace it with the big grid (i don't know the right word for it) like under the case or in 600T/650D. The only problem is to fix it without any additional legs, just the plastik or metal frame with it.


----------



## sussah

Thanks for the replies. When you guys are saying 7 in and 3 out are you talking about my diagram or are you talking about how many fans you have ?

My video card is a Asus DCII 7870 and its pretty quiet but I can feel the heat dissipating from the top so would I want #3 to be a intake or exhaust? Thanks!!


----------



## pc-illiterate

how many fans we have.
can you fill out your rig builder so we know what youre working with ? and how many and what sizes are your fans now ?


----------



## sussah

Alright I have my rig set up.

All of the fans are 120mm and they are the stock fans that come with the Corsair 400R. So 2 in the front and 1 in the back.

Last night I ordered 2 Noctua NF-P12s.

One which will replace the fan that comes with the Hyper 212+ because it's way too noisy and makes weird noises, and the other I am still trying to figure out where to place.

I'm thinking on the side panel next to the graphics card since it might help it cool down, but I'm not sure if I want it to be a intake or exhaust, and I don't want to mess up the airflow


----------



## Catscratch

I don't think you need #6, if you take out the unused HDD cages, it should greatly help airflow from front fans. However, if you are going to have 2 side fans, im reluctant to believe the front fans will do anything. Instead, you could have a 14cm Akasa Venom in the place of the 3 unusued 5.25 slots there so it may feed air to your cpu cooler. In that case, I strongly advise against 2 top exhaust. At least the one closer to front.


----------



## sussah

hey thanks for the reply

unfortunately i do not have that case, i have the 400r so i cannot remove the hdd cages









i thinking of possibly installing another fan on the top side panel as a intake. although i'm not sure if this will interfere with the heat sink airflow at all because it's basically right on it


----------



## pc-illiterate

i posted and refreshed the page early without hitting the submit button. stupidity at his best.

i think if you setup like ths, itll get the best airflow from my experience
1 rear and 1 top rear as exhaust
1 bottom, 1 side panel bottom and 1 case bottom as intake. leave the front stock fans and use them to see how much different speeds effect temps. youll know if you have too much pressure or its just right.
as scratch said, rig a fan into your empty 5.25 bays as an intake. i did this and have great positive pressure.
also, (i know it looks ugly but its only a temp solution) cut a piece of cardboard or posterboard to fit in the front top fan spot. itll block any air being pushed out and you can check temps with JUST fans for airflow.
with the top front blocked, the top side open, and the rest of the fans as i put em, you should keep positive pressure for less dust, good airflow, and temps should be well within a respectable range.


----------



## chizzms

I'm thinking this way, so that the Corsair LC HD80 will still be as default (push-pull inwards)

500R

Inflow:
1) 2 front (orig fan)
2) 1 bottom
3) 1 rear (LC)

Exhaust:
1) 2 top (140")
2) 2 side (140" replacing the 200" orig fan)

any comments?


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sussah*
> 
> hey thanks for the reply
> unfortunately i do not have that case, i have the 400r so i cannot remove the hdd cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thinking of possibly installing another fan on the top side panel as a intake. although i'm not sure if this will interfere with the heat sink airflow at all because it's basically right on it


You don't use fans as top intake. Top fans are always exhaust. If you set fans as top intake, they will be broken really soon.



You see there's a gap between yellow arrows. When you put the fan as intake, it'll be like in the pic, and the graviy will work against the center, that gap will close and the bearings will die. The fan will rattle. You would need special inverted fans which spin the opposite direction to use as top intake.


----------



## sussah

hey nice picture









i think you misread my post. i was trying to say the Top of the Side Panel. There 2 available slots on the side panel for fans, one is closer to the PSU and points to the bottom of the GPU and theirs also a top slot available for a fan which points to the heatsink and the top of the gpu


----------



## pc-illiterate

if you use both side panel fans as exhaust, youll pull out all the air the bottom and side fans pull in.
however, if you use the top as exhaust and the bottom as intake, you MIGHT pull in exhaust from the top into the intake. i havent figured this out yet. still working o my own orientations


----------



## dark-link

Today my Bitfenix Recon finally arrived so i'm currently installing it into my Corsair 500R, but there is one thing i don't understand. When I place the controller into the second slot (from the top), it doesn't properly fit the outlines. It actually sticks out about half a centimeter, and I'm not seeing a possibility on how to put it in any other way.
I'm actually quite confused now, assembled the entire pc on my own but i can't seem to fit in a contoller? Anyone got some advise for me







?


----------



## 10speedr

Just finished my new build. I've had most of the parts since December of last year. Just now getting the time to put it all together.


Still working on the front. I messed up the mesh on the top of the panel. Gotta order some more. Also need to find some blue led's for the fan controller.


----------



## Master Freez




----------



## RB Snake

Hmm, Corsair 500r vs the Corsair C70?


----------



## wrzesi0

More Light Mod

Front - 3x120mm Corsair LED
Top - 2x120mm White LED XThermal
Side - 1x200mm Corsair LED
Back - 1x120mm Corsair LED


----------



## dklic6

Should have hired the emo kid down the street to cut this stuff. I know he's experienced.









I hate filing for taxes more than I do rough edges. This part isn't that bad.









Rimming the rough sides: a test in patience









I will not go into detail, for fear of admin action, on how much of a rebellious red headed stepchild cutting plexiglass is and the new words I came up with whilst cutting it.

Finished product with Jack.









Aziz..light!!!









The bigger picture.









If anybody needs help doing the window mod, let me know. I'm undecided if I want to toss the 200mm back on it. But for now I'm tired and it's cold beer time.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Should have hired the emo kid down the street to cut this stuff. I know he's experienced.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate filing for taxes more than I do rough edges. This part isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rimming the rough sides: a test in patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not go into detail, for fear of admin action, on how much of a rebellious red headed stepchild cutting plexiglass is and the new words I came up with whilst cutting it.
> Finished product with Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aziz..light!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody needs help doing the window mod, let me know. I'm undecided if I want to toss the 200mm back on it. But for now I'm tired and it's cold beer time.


hey~ u use what to cut the panel???


----------



## darknight670

My side fan on the 500r vibrate a lot and create 90% of the noise?
Am I the only one? Any solution?

Thanks


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1qaz1qaz*
> 
> hey~ u use what to cut the panel???


Dremel Tool with the reinforced blades for metal. Takes about 10 minutes if you are experience with the dremel tool. That cut was a breeze compared to this one:









As far as the fan vibrating darkknight670; Is the actual fan vibrating or is it vibrating against its mounts on the case?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> That cut was a breeze compared to this one:


what do you mean difficult ? that rectangle on the bottom i coulda cut with my eyes closed








really though man, you cut that texas outline yourself ? with a dremel ? frickin awesome


----------



## Simplynicko

america! fck yeah!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what do you mean difficult ? that rectangle on the bottom i coulda cut with my eyes closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really though man, you cut that texas outline yourself ? with a dremel ? frickin awesome


Yep, it sucked








Plus plexiglass...which I hate...


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice Rigs


----------



## zamx zex

:thumb:my simple mod to 400r


----------



## Raf Leung

just changed the fans for the H100, much better now compare to the stock fans come with the H100 more quite but not if its cooler
here is more pictures of the new fans and my gaming rig
b4








after


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

love the different angles what kind of camera? also very nice build mate!


----------



## beanscene

Here's what I found I could fit in a 400R








When I get time i'm going to tidy it all up, buy new fans, paint that aluminium bracket and find a place to hide that cold cathode. Build log is here
side panel on.

side panel off.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:my simple mod to 400r


nice window







i'm planning on making mine bigger, good to see someone who has already done it


----------



## SLBoy

Hi I'm a happy user of a 500R, thinking in getting a Thermalright True Spirit 140, is there any clearance problems between this cooler and the 200mm fan? From what I've seen the cooler measures 170mm height without fan, seems pretty tall.


----------



## lastsd

Hey guys,

Just bought a 500R black version!
I am building a gaming computer. Was planning to get the case last but 500R was on sale and I think w/e I decide to put will fit into it just fine.

Next up, I am planning to get Corsair HX750 PSU.
Do any of you guys have experience good/bad you want to share?

I noticed that HX750 has been out for quite some time. Also built by CWT instead of Seasonic.

I like that it's modular, 80 silver +, and corsair.

Looking for any kind of advice.

Other parts I am considering

CPU: i5-3570K
MOBO:
1. ASRock Z77 Extreme4
2. Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
3. MSI's Z77A-GD65
4. ASUS P8Z77-V

GPU:
GTX 670

Heatsink
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## Alson

Hey guys,

Just picked up a 500R in white! I'm looking to purchase a Corsair H100 system in the near future, seeing as so many people in this thread have it. Are there any reasons why I shouldn't, or are there better alternatives?


----------



## Tomha

Just be aware its fans are noisy at times when on full load, although this shouldn't be an issue unless performing heavy overclocking. Also there is a bug in the units which causes them to buzz a little on some power supplies, I still need to organise shipping for my RMA and its a pain in the ass, try get the newest stock possible. Dont get me wrong, its a great cooler that will rival most, the only drawback in my books is sound, although it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## xupthree60

Go ahead and add me! Heres a quck pic of my 500R









btw I'm pretty upset I don't really have the $$ to build a loop right now, but I've been doing a lot of thinking and came up with a way to fit a 2nd 240 rad with zero modifications.
if you remove the front fascia, any thing you might have in the 5.25" bays, and then you will probably have to remove the the front control panel... you should be able to slide down this 25mm thick rad where the front fans are. Alternatively you could try to removing the hdd cages and try to squeeze it up from the bottom, but it think it would be easier the other way.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice_pro-ii-radiator.html#tabs

it should fit snug (if it really is 25mm) and have the inlet and outlet siting in the bottom 5.25" bay. You can then reasemble the front of the case and a set of 20mm thick Yate Loon's should fit b/w the case and fascia.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7558/fan-454/Yate_Loon_120mm_x_20mm_Slim_Fan_-_Medium_Speed_D12SM-12C.html#blank


----------



## Raf Leung

one question guys, can the 500r install h100 and 4fans with out moding and removing the top filter ?thanks


----------



## Alson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Just be aware its fans are noisy at times when on full load, although this shouldn't be an issue unless performing heavy overclocking.


Thanks! Noise isn't such a huge issue for me as my house is always noisy anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> one question guys, can the 500r install h100 and 4fans with out moding and removing the top filter ?thanks


You mean in push/pull? I've read somewhere that it's not possible without modding. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> Hi I'm a happy user of a 500R, thinking in getting a Thermalright True Spirit 140, is there any clearance problems between this cooler and the 200mm fan? From what I've seen the cooler measures 170mm height without fan, seems pretty tall.


Bump


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Should have hired the emo kid down the street to cut this stuff. I know he's experienced. If anybody needs help doing the window mod, let me know. I'm undecided if I want to toss the 200mm back on it. But for now I'm tired and it's cold beer time.


Put some LED stripes on the top and it's finished








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darknight670*
> 
> My side fan on the 500r vibrate a lot and create 90% of the noise?
> Am I the only one? Any solution?
> Thanks


Try to replace it with the same from Corsair or with BitFenix Spectre Led 200 mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrzesi0*
> 
> More Light Mod
> Front - 3x120mm Corsair LED
> Top - 2x120mm White LED XThermal
> Side - 1x200mm Corsair LED
> Back - 1x120mm Corsair LED]


You probably don't need the third fan in the front. Other looks awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> one question guys, can the 500r install h100 and 4fans with out moding and removing the top filter ?thanks


Impossible without modding. Another option: try small Scythe KazeJuny fans at the bottom, only 1.2 cm or something like that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Here's what I found I could fit in a 400R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get time i'm going to tidy it all up, buy new fans, paint that aluminium bracket and find a place to hide that cold cathode. Build log is here
> side panel off.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> one question guys, can the 500r install h100 and 4fans with out moding and removing the top filter ?thanks


depends on your mb i guess but it will not fit with most. For it to work you will have to have the 2nd set of fans under the grill and both the rad and a set of fans inside the case which is about 32mm in height. Maybe better luck with some thin fans?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the h100 is 25mm and fans are 25mm thats 50mm
from my best guesstamite you have about 40-42mm clearance inside thanks to the 8 pin cpu power header and also most dimm slots for the ram.
some people have jerry rigged fans inside with zip ties but it isnt exactly ideal.
slim fans fit inside with the rad for most people but they have to be high static pressure fans. i dont know off the top of my head which fans. sorry.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the h100 is 25mm and fans are 25mm thats 50mm
> .


according to corsair its 27mm thick
http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h100-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
scroll down to the bottom.

You were right to try to correct me though because I meant to say 52 not 32.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i can tell you i measured it. its the same thickness as a fan. 2 millimeters is about 1/16 inch. just a tad bit over 1/16 actually. corsair may say 27 to account for variables in manufacturing. they could be shooting for 26mm and figure +/- 1 mm is good enough to call all 27mm.
again, i measured it next to my fan and used a ruler. MINE is 1" as far as i can tell.
doesnt change the fact unless you have an oddball motherboard, the h100 with a pair of fans isnt going to fit inside the 500r. as i said before, i dont understand why they didnt make it 1/2" taller. another 1/2" of height over the motherboard and push/pull would fit totally concealed.
maybe they also figure that if you spend $100-120 on an h100 and spend $15-30 more for fans, you may as well buy a real water loop. i know i wish i wouldve. that will be remedied sometime by the end of the year. the h100 will go on the girlfriends amd and i'll build a nice custom in my 500r. i figure with an ex240 with 2 120 slower, quieter fans pulling i should drop another 4-5*








but on his topic/question, 50mm or 52mm, it aint fitting.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastsd*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought a 500R black version!
> I am building a gaming computer. Was planning to get the case last but 500R was on sale and I think w/e I decide to put will fit into it just fine.
> 
> Next up, I am planning to get Corsair HX750 PSU.
> Do any of you guys have experience good/bad you want to share?
> 
> I noticed that HX750 has been out for quite some time. Also built by CWT instead of Seasonic.
> 
> I like that it's modular, 80 silver +, and corsair.
> 
> Looking for any kind of advice.
> 
> Other parts I am considering
> 
> CPU: i5-3570K
> MOBO:
> 1. ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 2. Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
> 3. MSI's Z77A-GD65
> 4. ASUS P8Z77-V
> 
> GPU:
> GTX 670
> 
> Heatsink
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


My HX750 has served me well for 2 and a half years. I've used it in three builds and with several different gpu configs. It's rock stable and super quiet. Not the best choice from a spending perspective as you can do better for the same price or just as good for less today. Corsair has a new HX750 out now. There are also several great alternatives to this psu you could get. For example, the build you're trying to get would only require a good 550-600w psu, even if you SLI the gtx670. Just some things to think about. As for the motherboards you're looking at, you'll want to get the gigabyte, the asarock or the P8Z77-V if budget is not a huge concern.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> Go ahead and add me! Heres a quck pic of my 500R
> btw I'm pretty upset I don't really have the $$ to build a loop right now, but I've been doing a lot of thinking and came up with a way to fit a 2nd 240 rad with zero modifications.
> if you remove the front fascia, any thing you might have in the 5.25" bays, and then you will probably have to remove the the front control panel... you should be able to slide down this 25mm thick rad where the front fans are. Alternatively you could try to removing the hdd cages and try to squeeze it up from the bottom, but it think it would be easier the other way.
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice_pro-ii-radiator.html#tabs
> it should fit snug (if it really is 25mm) and have the inlet and outlet siting in the bottom 5.25" bay. You can then reasemble the front of the case and a set of 20mm thick Yate Loon's should fit b/w the case and fascia.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7558/fan-454/Yate_Loon_120mm_x_20mm_Slim_Fan_-_Medium_Speed_D12SM-12C.html#blank


not as simple as you would think.
http://91.151.218.11/showthread.php?s=42aa2608aee6538efa609540ab8688b8&t=18373472 >>
points to this for the lead modder guy >
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


----------



## lastsd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> My HX750 has served me well for 2 and a half years. I've used it in three builds and with several different gpu configs. It's rock stable and super quiet. Not the best choice from a spending perspective as you can do better for the same price or just as good for less today. Corsair has a new HX750 out now. There are also several great alternatives to this psu you could get. For example, the build you're trying to get would only require a good 550-600w psu, even if you SLI the gtx670. Just some things to think about. As for the motherboards you're looking at, you'll want to get the gigabyte, the asarock or the P8Z77-V if budget is not a huge concern.


Yeah. The only reason why I was looking at 750W PSU is because of the remote chance I might go SLI.

Although now I am starting to think I should just go for 550~650W PSU since I will probably just upgrade that GTX670 later on than add on another one.

I will look at 550W~750W and just go for a one with good deal.


----------



## Simplynicko

does anyone know if this would work?

3x140 (420mm height) radiator OR 4x120 (480mm height). the width for both should be good with a little modding. i plan on attaching only the bottom fans to the actual chasis. the rest will be "hanging" but still secure.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Just bought my white 500R!!! Anybody have any advice for fans/anything I should do to the case? should I fill up both top fan slots?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*
> 
> Just bought my white 500R!!! Anybody have any advice for fans/anything I should do to the case? should I fill up both top fan slots?


if you can* put 2 120mm fans exhausting uptop then remove both HDD cages too have a buttload of airflow going to your video card then use one of the HDD cages and place it in the 5.25" bay that is the best way of maximum airflow


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> if you can* put 2 120mm fans exhausting uptop then remove both HDD cages too have a buttload of airflow going to your video card then use one of the HDD cages and place it in the 5.25" bay that is the best way of maximum airflow


Would that many exhaust fans cause negative pressure in the case? I want to keep positive pressure!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*
> 
> Would that many exhaust fans cause negative pressure in the case? I want to keep positive pressure!


not at all i have had this fan setup since i got my case. all positive pressure my friend


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have 2 exhaust at the top from my h100(both excaliburs). the rear fan as intake also. the front 3x 5.25 bays i have the h100 stock and in the top 'hdd' fan slot i have the other h100 stock fan with the hdd bay removed. i have the stock 500r fan under that with the hdd rack holding my 2x 320 raid. these are all 120mm fans.
the case bottom is a cm 140mm r4intaking, bottom side panel cm 140mm r4 intaking and top side panel 140mm cm r4.
with all fans at 100% i have positive pressure NOW. i had negative pressure with the rear 120 fan exhausting.
even with the front 3 fans on low with the 500r fan 'controller' i still have positive pressure.
my cpu temps are awesome. 1.36v vcore


73-74*F ambients. with front fans on medium.
the stock front fans dont push any air at all. no static pressure.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not as simple as you would think.
> http://91.151.218.11/showthread.php?s=42aa2608aee6538efa609540ab8688b8&t=18373472 >>
> points to this for the lead modder guy >
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


He used a thicker rad then I was saying to use, and used full sized fans. If you can get a rad that is no thicker than 25mm (like the one I posted) and use thin fans then it will fit without modification.

If you want to run without the hdd cages though then you should just use a thicker rad and cut out what you need from the bottom of the 5.25" cage.


----------



## pc-illiterate

only a 25mm thick rad, you may as well go with the rasa ex240(35.5mm)and put inside the top with quiet pull fans outside the case. the swiftech extreme permance slim is 35.5 mm thick but it has a high fin count(fpi-fins per inch), the same as the h100's count. swiftech quiet power slim is 34mm but i can find no fin count. the black ice gt stealth is 30mm thick but has 30 fpi.
no matter what rad you use, the 5.25 bay will need to be cut at the bottom so the top part of the radiator can fit into it. from the bottom of the 5.25 bay rack to the bottom of the case is (my estimate) 250-255mm. impossible to fit ANY radiator in there without cutting the bottom of the 5.25 bay rack.

putting a rad in front AND using thin fans, go thick with low count fpi or a 3x 120 rad and full size fans inside the case itself.
running a rad in the front with the hdd cages still in, youll lose massive amounts of airflow there compared to anywhere else in the case. have you seen how much air the hdd cage blocks ? thin fans wont do squat pushing through a 30 fpi rad then through the hdd cages. you need very high static pressure fans, 25mmx120mm fans.
if you dont believe me, go to the water cooling sub-forum. join overclockers.com and message that master modder of the 500r. youre going to get the same answers.


----------



## lastsd

Bought a Asus P8Z77 -V LK (waiting to arrive)
Time to finally put something inside my 500R


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> does anyone know if this would work?
> 3x140 (420mm height) radiator OR 4x120 (480mm height). the width for both should be good with a little modding. i plan on attaching only the bottom fans to the actual chasis. the rest will be "hanging" but still secure.


No....the maximum is 3x120 at the front.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> No....the maximum is 3x120 at the front.


how is that hard drive mounted? any idea?


----------



## dunksandblazers

Just finished migrating my setup from Lian Li K57 to 300R. I can't fit the Sunbeamtech Fan Speed Controller in the 5.25" bay. Can anyone help? Do I have to remove the cover on the fan speed controller for it to fit?

Apologize for the the crappy phone pic and cable mess in advance but this is a work-in-progress.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> how is that hard drive mounted? any idea?


With the SSD you can use just a Velcro double sided tape. With the HDD's it's easier and better to mount downside between the PSU and radiator\pump wth the same Velcro tape.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunksandblazers*
> 
> 
> Just finished migrating my setup from Lian Li K57 to 300R. I can't fit the Sunbeamtech Fan Speed Controller in the 5.25" bay. Can anyone help? Do I have to remove the cover on the fan speed controller for it to fit?
> Apologize for the the crappy phone pic and cable mess in advance but this is a work-in-progress.


I have the same problem with two Zalman MFC-1 Plus. I just put it inside, it's not moving due to the standart 5.25 bracket on it. Try to...bind it up with the screwdriver if you have or could find some screws for 5.25 slots and then put the panel back with the covers back on.

My Build


----------



## Alson

How come your CPU fan cable is over the fan? =\


----------



## Alson

Does anyone know what the difference in replacing the side 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm fans would be? I'm finding the gap above the 200mm fan to look quite strange...tempted to change it lol


----------



## MarvinDessica

Can someone tell me how the heck I can mount bottom and top fans? It seems my case didn't come with the appropriate screws...


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference in replacing the side 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm fans would be? I'm finding the gap above the 200mm fan to look quite strange...tempted to change it lol


good 120s should have better airflow. you could also get a side panel from a 400r if you want the mesh smaller with the 2 120s or 140s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Can someone tell me how the heck I can mount bottom and top fans? It seems my case didn't come with the appropriate screws...


Use the screws that came with the fans, normal fan screws. The long screws are for mounting fans to the hdd cages or 140s up top.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference in replacing the side 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm fans would be? I'm finding the gap above the 200mm fan to look quite strange...tempted to change it lol


According to the BitFenix specs, the same ~45 cfm... But if we try to check the 23 cm fan, it makes 110 cfm airflow







So....we should try to know it( I'm using 2x 120mm BitFenix 1000 rpm and my 3-way SLI still alive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Can someone tell me how the heck I can mount bottom and top fans? It seems my case didn't come with the appropriate screws...


It's just a standart problem.... You should buy fans with screws in the package for the top and bottom. In my build i used H100 short screws for fans at the bottom side and standart fan screws for the top side. It helped to mount H100 without the "sliding fans".

Fans wich comes with the screws: BitFenix (only 120 mm and only LED models, black screws), Noctua (silver screws), Corsair (as i remember....), CoolerMaster (some models, silver screws)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> How come your CPU fan cable is over the fan? =\


the company making intel fans isnt bright ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference in replacing the side 200mm fan with 2 x 120mm fans would be? I'm finding the gap above the 200mm fan to look quite strange...tempted to change it lol


im using 140mm fans there. less cfm but better static pressure = win
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Can someone tell me how the heck I can mount bottom and top fans? It seems my case didn't come with the appropriate screws...


you should have gotten the long thin screws with a very small amount of threads in your 'accessory box' when you got the case. those are for attaching 140mm fans in the top or 120mm fans to the hdd cages.


----------



## Caramuru

Guys, I have a question about temps.

Here's my spec:

CPU: i5 3570K (at 3.8GHz - "Turbo" - VCORE: 1.092)
Heatsink: CM Hyper 212 EVO
Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
Memory: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 FTW
PSU: Corsair HX750W
Case: 500R (w/ stock fans)

Idle temps: 32º-34º (at Bios).

Temps after some time surfing the web, watching youtube videos etc.: usually 34º-37º (many times jump to 40º-42º, 44º-47º for a few seconds).

Temps after some time gaming: 54º-57º (according to HWMonitor).

Are these temps normal? Shall I be concerned and search a way to decrease these temps (buying additional fans etc.)?


----------



## pc-illiterate

fasns. fill all your fan slots. theres a few good posts a couple pages or so back.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caramuru*
> 
> Guys, I have a question about temps.
> Here's my spec:
> CPU: i5 3570K (at 3.8GHz - "Turbo" - VCORE: 1.092)
> Heatsink: CM Hyper 212 EVO
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
> Memory: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> GPU: EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair HX750W
> Case: 500R (w/ stock fans)
> Idle temps: 32º-34º (at Bios).
> Temps after some time surfing the web, watching youtube videos etc.: usually 34º-37º (many times jump to 40º-42º, 44º-47º for a few seconds).
> Temps after some time gaming: 54º-57º (according to HWMonitor).
> Are these temps normal? Shall I be concerned and search a way to decrease these temps (buying additional fans etc.)?


max safe temp for an i5 is 80c+ so if your under 60c your well within safe operating temps and shouldn't be a concern. Are those temps higher than your old case? How are your gpu temps?

This case is a pretty cool (temperature) case but if you want it to be cooler or are concerned you can add fans to make it cooler. If money is a concern cooler master sells a 4 pack of quite 120s super cheap. You can add 2 as top exhaust, an intake on the bottom next to your psu, and add one to a hard drive cage for under $13
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-120mm-Silent-Value/dp/B000O8I474

Alternatively you can add whatever fans that fit in your budget and give you the sound vs performance you desire.


----------



## milesdsc

Hi guys I'm new here! Here's my rig with my Carbide 400R

Some of the parts are old but still working. I need to change the cpu cooler, the psu (colorful wires annoys me), new gpu (my gpu is a gtx 275), more fans and maybe a quad channel ram. Wrong choice of buying a single channel.







I'm still learning


----------



## unequalteck

new user here from malaysia!
just bought 400R yesterday


----------



## chizzms

has anyone has Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX?

i'm wondering where to put the ThunderFX Device in my R500 in case..


----------



## Caramuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> max safe temp for an i5 is 80c+ so if your under 60c your well within safe operating temps and shouldn't be a concern. Are those temps higher than your old case? How are your gpu temps?
> This case is a pretty cool (temperature) case but if you want it to be cooler or are concerned you can add fans to make it cooler. If money is a concern cooler master sells a 4 pack of quite 120s super cheap. You can add 2 as top exhaust, an intake on the bottom next to your psu, and add one to a hard drive cage for under $13
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-120mm-Silent-Value/dp/B000O8I474
> Alternatively you can add whatever fans that fit in your budget and give you the sound vs performance you desire.


Thanks, man!

BTW, with Prime95, these are the max temps I get: 68ºC (Core#0), 72º (#1), 71º (#2) and 67º (#3) in about 30min.

GPU temp is max of 74ºC gaming/stress test with custom fan profile. I can do better though.

Is that ok?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> has anyone has Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX?
> i wondering where to put the ThunderFX Device in my R500 in case..


Amm...h...how dou you want to connect all cables to the back of the device inside the case? Not every connector you can get trough the PCI slot... Plus if you want to put it inside 5.25 slot then find the sizes and compare it to the 5.25 slot cover...


----------



## pc-illiterate

i hope your 670 isnt hitting 74*. kepler throttles at 70* and again at 80*. set up a custom fan profile. overclock the snot outta that 670


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caramuru*
> 
> Guys, I have a question about temps.
> Here's my spec:
> CPU: i5 3570K (at 3.8GHz - "Turbo" - VCORE: 1.092)
> Heatsink: CM Hyper 212 EVO
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
> Memory: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> GPU: EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair HX750W
> Case: 500R (w/ stock fans)
> Idle temps: 32º-34º (at Bios).
> Temps after some time surfing the web, watching youtube videos etc.: usually 34º-37º (many times jump to 40º-42º, 44º-47º for a few seconds).
> Temps after some time gaming: 54º-57º (according to HWMonitor).
> Are these temps normal? Shall I be concerned and search a way to decrease these temps (buying additional fans etc.)?


Is the "Turbo" a generated setting through gigabytes OC program/utility? If so, get rid of it and overclock manually. I did some testing with the preset overclocks and it can get messy quick.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caramuru*
> 
> Thanks, man!
> BTW, with Prime95, these are the max temps I get: 68ºC (Core#0), 72º (#1), 71º (#2) and 67º (#3) in about 30min.
> GPU temp is max of 74ºC gaming/stress test with custom fan profile. I can do better though.
> Is that ok?


That gpu temp might be a little high. adding case fans will defiantly help lower that temp. Just remember to have more fans as intake than exhaust to keep positive pressure.


----------



## chizzms

I now have purchased 2 Cooler Master SickleFlow Red Led 120. Below is the photo and description.

Top: 2 White Led 120mm (default fan, still connected to controller) as exhaust
Front: New 2 Red Led Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm (connected to power supply using 3 to 4pin adaptor) as inflow
Bottom: 1 120mm (default back fan from case) as inflow
Side: 200mm White Led (default fan, connected to controller) as inflow
Rear: H80 (push-pull inwards)



Inquiries:
1. Am I doing fine? lol
2. I decided to use the controller for the top exhaust because when i connect them directly to PSU using 3-4 pin adaptor the led is not lighting up. And, if i use the controller for the front fans, sickle flow, it cannot turn off the red led using the controller.
3. Top fans are attached underneath the tin and not above because i cannot seem to find a screw to screw from above, its only possible if i screw from below (but yesterday i was to lazy to remove the H80 just to attach the fans lol)
4. This sickle flow airlow is very nice. but the led is not the bright







worst is it is covered by the grills making it worst. or unless im doing something wrong thats why it is not that bright.
5. Is it better to connect the front fan to PSU than in the Mobo? (anyways i think i have no choice, it cable will not reach the mobo from the front.)


----------



## 86JR

400R here... I didnt realise the 500R was only £7 more until after purchase.

6 months later its still great, just have to hoover it out from time to time. I turn all the lights off as I like sublime.


----------



## Caramuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Is the "Turbo" a generated setting through gigabytes OC program/utility? If so, get rid of it and overclock manually. I did some testing with the preset overclocks and it can get messy quick.


Kind of. The "Turbo" option is enable by default on UD5H BIOS. VCore is set at 1.092V (jumps to 1.12V on load). Is this normal? Does it seem right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i hope your 670 isnt hitting 74*. kepler throttles at 70* and again at 80*. set up a custom fan profile. overclock the snot outta that 670


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> That gpu temp might be a little high. adding case fans will defiantly help lower that temp. Just remember to have more fans as intake than exhaust to keep positive pressure.


OK, guys. I set a new custom fan curve, so it gets 68ºC on full load (strees test), runs cooler and not so loud.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Inquiries:
> 1. Am I doing fine? lol
> 2. I decided to use the controller for the top exhaust because when i connect them directly to PSU using 3-4 pin adaptor the led is not lighting up. And, if i use the controller for the front fans, sickle flow, it cannot turn off the red led using the controller.
> 3. Top fans are attached underneath the tin and not above because i cannot seem to find a screw to screw from above, its only possible if i screw from below (but yesterday i was to lazy to remove the H80 just to attach the fans lol)
> 4. This sickle flow airlow is very nice. but the led is not the bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst is it is covered by the grills making it worst. or unless im doing something wrong thats why it is not that bright.
> 5. Is it better to connect the front fan to PSU than in the Mobo? (anyways i think i have no choice, it cable will not reach the mobo from the front.)


1) yes

4)in the front there is a "dust filter" the holes are rather large and dont stop much actual dust. If you want more light to shine out you can remove this "filter".

5) its not "better" other than having more control if connected to the MB. You can buy an extension for the 3pin cables, or better yet a spliter that turns the 2 3-pin connectors from 2 fans into one connector so it takes up less space on the MB and you can control both fans with 1 control.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> 1) yes
> 4)in the front there is a "dust filter" the holes are rather large and dont stop much actual dust. If you want more light to shine out you can remove this "filter".
> 5) its not "better" other than having more control if connected to the MB. You can buy an extension for the 3pin cables, or better yet a spliter that turns the 2 3-pin connectors from 2 fans into one connector so it takes up less space on the MB and you can control both fans with 1 control.


4) will try your suggestion, but it think that's the best Cooler Master SickleFlow Led can do.
5) thanks for this info. i will look at stores here in saudi if they have this connectors you are saying. currently they are attached directly to psu using an adaptor.
3) update: screwed the fan from below, not the top fan is place over the case behind the top grill, looks better now.


----------



## xupthree60

this is what I'm talking about.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1090/cab-05/3-pin_Y_Cable_Splitter.html#blank


----------



## pc-illiterate

Fan rpm can only be controlled from the motherboard by pwm control aka 4pin fans


----------



## JourdanWithaU

And there does exist PWM splitters.

I love my PWM fans. I have 6 fans and I'm only using two headers on my Mobo. No need for an external fan controller, I can control them from my desktop.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> just changed the fans for the H100, much better now compare to the stock fans come with the H100 more quite but not if its cooler
> here is more pictures of the new fans and my gaming rig
> b4
> after


Nice to know that a H100 can fit in the 400R; I might not have to buy a new case after all.


----------



## ShawnR

Hello everyone,

I bought my Carbide 500R case couple of weeks ago and like many of you, I'm very satisfied with this unit.

_Below: My complete setup with NEC PA241w screens.
I don't know if anyone had problems with getting the right stand for the main unit. I was forced to make my own one from parts I got from local DIY shops in Ireland. Same thing refers to self-adhesive foil that I put on that 30mm mdf board. All this in case of flooding.

_

_Also, I had constant dust problems with my prev. Antec fulltower case. When my Corsair arrived, I ordered complete set of Demciflex filters from manufacturer. They do incredible job of keeping my system dust-free, especially with 9x Noctua fans running at the same time:_



And finally, side view of my 3-years old system which is still fast for my needs.
It's a shame that Asus Rampage Xtreme II doesn't support SATA 6GB/s because I'm considering purchase of SSD disc(s) in the next couple of days to speed up my system. I'll only get half of the read/write speed of current models available out there, but still I'm going to get one. I could get OCZ PCEx16 SSD but I'm not too convinced to them + they cost more.
I'm also waiting for new tri-channel 24GB RAM which I got for half the price it was 2 years ago. If I can squeeze min. 1800Mhz out of them, I'll be happy as hell. My current 6GB module will be put on Ebay soon.



Cheers

Shawn


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caramuru*
> 
> Thanks, man!
> BTW, with Prime95, these are the max temps I get: 68ºC (Core#0), 72º (#1), 71º (#2) and 67º (#3) in about 30min.
> GPU temp is max of 74ºC gaming/stress test with custom fan profile. I can do better though.
> Is that ok?


Is your Evo the standard or EU version?
The fan that cames on EU version has less CMF and low air pressure than the standard version.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6741

600 - 2,000 RPM (PWM) ± 10%
600 - 1,600 RPM (PWM) ± 10% (EU Version)

24.9 - 82.9 CFM ± 10%
24.9 - 66.3 CFM ± 10% (EU Version)

0.3 - 2.7mm H2O ± 10%
0.3 - 1.7mm H2O ± 10% (EU Version)

You also could join the Hyper 212 Club:

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club

My computer components:

Corsair Carbide 300R with only the stock fans (front and rear)
Core I5 3550
Hyper 212+ with 2 fans (push-pull).
I replaced the stock fan with the same fan that came with the standard Evo.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6754

Idle temp: 30C with fans at 600 rpm
Prime95: max temp around 50C with fans at 600 rpm - 900 rpm.

I dunno about the Core 3570K, but I believe that your temps could be better.
Also adding more case fans could help, but I believe not that much.

Just join too the Hyper 212 Club and post your temps there.


----------



## Narcotics




----------



## Care

Hey guys I'm looking for some fans to put into a 500R that I will be ordering. 1 in the bottom, 2 in the top and 2 in the side panel. What would you suggest?

Will all of these fans be able to be connected through a splitter so that they work with the fan control on the front of the case?

I'd like to get fans that are around £5 each if possible, but if they're more then so be it.


----------



## Narcotics

Xigmatek Crystal 140 Red LED Fan http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-031-XG
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-024-XG
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-012-BX
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-000-XI


----------



## pc-illiterate

they wont work off the front panel connector unless you remove the rpm wire. in corsairs stupidity of an idea that was brilliant for selling their own 500r case fans( the same fans in the front of the case) they turned the rpm read wire into the led power wire. thats why it has a proprietary connector.


----------



## Papas

After a month of my corsair 400r just sitting here i finally got it setup. Specs are

Phrnom x4 820
Asrock 970 extreme 3
8gb ddr3 kingston
128gb kingston ssd
8600gt
500w rocketfish psu

Future upgrades are

H100(waiting to ship)
Asus xonar dx(already have)
1tb wd black
Gtx 660ti
256gb crucial m4
650w corsair
Sandy bridge cpu/mb

The h100 and sound vard are going in next week. Gpu is prob around thr 1st of october and cpu/mb are xmas time upgrades. I might order a bd cpu to hold me over. Ill upload pics tomorrow. I love this case!


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> this is what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1090/cab-05/3-pin_Y_Cable_Splitter.html#blank


great.. i will definitely need this one! thanks man


----------



## milesdsc

Here is my stock cooler and my 400r.



And finally got my Noctua D14. I will add more fans soon. I need a modular psu and a new gpu. Add me to the club!


----------



## Raf Leung

hey dude im using acbel psu aswell


----------



## milesdsc

ACBel rocks! Hahaha! My psu is 4 years old now. No issues at all.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesdsc*
> 
> ACBel rocks! Hahaha! My psu is 4 years old now. No issues at all.


dont hold your breath







what do you think you will get when it bites the dust?


----------



## milesdsc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> dont hold your breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think you will get when it bites the dust?


I'm gonna upgrade. Will just put it somewhere else. Next upgrade will be psu and gpu. Thinking of putting a corsair h100. I really can't decide what is cooler. Noctua D14 or H100. Hmm. Any suggestions?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

depends on what you awnt really. air cooling or semi-water cooling..


----------



## sherlock

I intend to do a SLI of 2 Gigabyte 670 cards for my new gaming computer to maximize my 120 hz montior, here is my current set-up:

Mobo: ASRock Extreme 4, The Cards will be placed in 1/3 PCIE slots(these are the PCIE3.0 slots)








Case: Corsair 500R:
Fans: 2 X120 mm intake, 1X 120mm exhaust, 1X 200mm side panel fan.

I have read a lot about how Custom Cooler GPUs are bad at SLI because the top card's exhaust heats the the bottom card. But I also heard the Gigabyte model exhaust most of its hot air to the side. I intend to mount the 200 mm side fan as Exhaust to pull these exhaust out of the Case.

Is this set-up good enough? Or Do I have to add fans for it to work(On newegg they now offer a free Corsair AF120 when you buy a 500R for 114.99)?

Woudl really appreciate imput from 400R/500R SLI/CLXers, especially those that use Custom Cooler GPUs.


----------



## xupthree60

if you want optimal cooling then obviously you need to optimize the fan locations.
I know people have tried to exhaust the 200mm fan but i belive they have higher temps then having it as a intake. My suggestion is to have intakes in the front, side, bottom, and back, the top as exhaust. this will create positive pressure and help the heat exhaust out the pci slots. If fans will fit on the hdd cages with your video cards then i recommend installing good fans there to help push air towards the pci slots as well.


----------



## Alson

Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not. I've just got a 500R and I'm thinking about getting a H100 in there.

Is there a notable difference in getting a H100 ($150) over getting something like a CM Hyper 212 ($40) if I intend to overclock in the future sometime? Is it actually worth the extra ~$110?


----------



## starships

I think having 2 140mms on the side panel instead of the 200mm might work, with the bottom one that sits right over the video cards as exhaust and top one as intake. I'm thinking about the 500r and kinda wanted to test that just for lols, side panel fans do tend to just mess up the airflow though.

I have a question regarding water cooling with the 500r. If you cut out the hdd cages and 5.25 bays to put in a 360 rad in the front, would there be enough room for a fan controller in the top? I think the tubing would get in the way but I can't tell. Here is a pic from a user who posted his build in this thread http://i.imgur.com/zhrGM.jpg I had this saved but can't find his posts atm. Can't tell what he has mounted up there, looks like a hdd. Exactly how much room is there from the bottom of the case to the bottom of the first 5.25 bay? Anybody mind taking some measurements for me


----------



## Sunflare6

Hi, just joined and I'm making my first build. I picked a Corsair 500 white and i'm wondering, will the default vents hold the temperature well enough? Cause i'm a bit worried the back fan won't be enough of exhaust, as other cases usualy have a top vent as well.

There is also a noctua radiator sitting on the PCU and i'm guessing that has to blow some heat away as well and hot air rises. This computer is meant for gaming so i don't want it to overheat, specialy since i want to do some overclocking.

Thanks for your help:thumb:


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

facepalm. anyway the 500r is a fantastic case with brilliant ventilation. what kind of hardware will you be installing in the case?


----------



## Sunflare6

ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Intel Core i5 3570K (3,40Ghz, 6MB) BOX
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 1600Mhz cl9 KIT - 1.50V
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Dual Fan
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M 650W
Noctua NH-D14 (am2+, am3, FM1, 775, 1155, 1156, 1366)

This


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my mouth watered at those specs... you are gunna have ZERO problems with cooling in this case ( assuming you do it right







)


----------



## Sunflare6

Sweet. I may opt. that they build it so i hope the company won't do a ****ty job







cheers!


----------



## taotree

I like my 400R. Right now it just has the stock fans in it. I'm thinking I want more case air flow than the stock fans are giving me. Any suggestions on optimal placement/direction of fans for this case?

I was thinking maybe 2x140 mm's pushing out the top and 2x140 mm's blowing in on the side panel? I want to keep things quiet so are 140 mm's better than 120 mm's as far as air/noise?

The stock fans that come with the 400R. How quiet are they supposed to be? They're reasonably quiet, but I can hear them. I'm wondering how they compare to other fans as far as noise level.

Note: I have installed the XSPC Raystorm watercooling kit with an external radiator (so it doesn't contribute to case air flow). Stock cooling for the EVGA GTX 670 for now, but I'm hoping to add it to the water loop when I can get funding approved


----------



## Kieran

I'm looking at replacing my current case with the 500R.
I'm also looking at replacing the stock fans with the new fans from corsair.

Which fans would i need for the front to cool the hard drives, the Static pressure model or the Airflow model?


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not. I've just got a 500R and I'm thinking about getting a H100 in there.
> Is there a notable difference in getting a H100 ($150) over getting something like a CM Hyper 212 ($40) if I intend to overclock in the future sometime? Is it actually worth the extra ~$110?


The cost to performance ratio is not very good between them. If your budget is tighter, I would pick the 212 and put the money you might have spent on the h100 towards a better GPU.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not. I've just got a 500R and I'm thinking about getting a H100 in there.
> Is there a notable difference in getting a H100 ($150) over getting something like a CM Hyper 212 ($40) if I intend to overclock in the future sometime? Is it actually worth the extra ~$110?


i dunno where you saw it for 150, its 115 on newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017

I can tell you I have a h50 and it cools better than my 212 or any other air cooler i ever had. The h50 is a baby compared to the h100. Will the 212 work? probably. is the h100 better? yes. Is a true WC loop better? yes.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I'm looking at replacing my current case with the 500R.
> I'm also looking at replacing the stock fans with the new fans from corsair.
> Which fans would i need for the front to cool the hard drives, the Static pressure model or the Airflow model?


If you have the hdd cages in place I would use the sp series but if you have one or both of the cages removed i would use a af seres where there isnt a cage in front of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I like my 400R. Right now it just has the stock fans in it. I'm thinking I want more case air flow than the stock fans are giving me. Any suggestions on optimal placement/direction of fans for this case?
> I was thinking maybe 2x140 mm's pushing out the top and 2x140 mm's blowing in on the side panel? I want to keep things quiet so are 140 mm's better than 120 mm's as far as air/noise?
> The stock fans that come with the 400R. How quiet are they supposed to be? They're reasonably quiet, but I can hear them. I'm wondering how they compare to other fans as far as noise level.
> Note: I have installed the XSPC Raystorm watercooling kit with an external radiator (so it doesn't contribute to case air flow). Stock cooling for the EVGA GTX 670 for now, but I'm hoping to add it to the water loop when I can get funding approved


what you are suggesting is probably best. 140s are not that great usually comppaired to 120s but the af140qe has a little more cfm then the af120hp with noise in between the 120qe and 120hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I have a question regarding water cooling with the 500r. If you cut out the hdd cages and 5.25 bays to put in a 360 rad in the front, would there be enough room for a fan controller in the top? I think the tubing would get in the way but I can't tell. Here is a pic from a user who posted his build in this thread http://i.imgur.com/zhrGM.jpg I had this saved but can't find his posts atm. Can't tell what he has mounted up there, looks like a hdd. Exactly how much room is there from the bottom of the case to the bottom of the first 5.25 bay? Anybody mind taking some measurements for me


no, it wont fit. The top drive bay starts bellow the opening of the door and as you can see from that pic there's not much room from the top of the door to the tank on top of the rad. You could however modify the connectors so your fans will work with the stock fan controller or connect the fans to your MB and control them from the computer.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I think having 2 140mms on the side panel instead of the 200mm might work, with the bottom one that sits right over the video cards as exhaust and top one as intake. I'm thinking about the 500r and kinda wanted to test that just for lols, side panel fans do tend to just mess up the airflow though.


bottom side panel as intake and top as exhaust...


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> no, it wont fit. The top drive bay starts bellow the opening of the door and as you can see from that pic there's not much room from the top of the door to the tank on top of the rad. You could however modify the connectors so your fans will work with the stock fan controller or connect the fans to your MB and control them from the computer.


Alright, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bottom side panel as intake and top as exhaust...


I was basing this off a setup with a closed loop on the cpu and assuming the video cards would get enough air from the front fan. Was just mentioning it was worth a try, obviously just having it as intake would be more standard.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im running an h100 exhaust, 140fans intaking case bottom and side panel bottom. 3x 120 fans intaking on the front. 120 rear intake. 140 top side panel exhaust. coolest temps on cpu and gpu so far.
i did add a 'flap' out side between top n bottom side panel fans. i was drawing warmed air from the top fan into the bottom fan. looks ghetto as hell







doesnt bother me. its under my desk. i dont see it.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> My Havk 140 fits the 300R.


Thanks to share this valuable information. I am really glad.
I have the 300R with the Hyper 212+.
Before your post, I was not sure if I could have or not higher heatsinks than the 212+.
Now I know that my 300R has enough clearance for heatsinks like the Havik 140, listed as 166 mm height.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im running an h100 exhaust, 140fans intaking case bottom and side panel bottom. 3x 120 fans intaking on the front. 120 rear intake. 140 top side panel exhaust. coolest temps on cpu and gpu so far.
> i did add a 'flap' out side between top n bottom side panel fans. i was drawing warmed air from the top fan into the bottom fan. looks ghetto as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt bother me. its under my desk. i dont see it.


man, i used/relocate the 2 front default fan as my top exhaust.. and got all intakes as you recommended.. you think the 2 default fans will do a good job as exhaust?


----------



## pc-illiterate

they should do a lot better job as exhaust than intake imo. they just dont have the cfm or static pressure to be good intake fans if you want positive pressure to help with a dust free case.


----------



## starships

Does the Sniper 3 and/or other e-atx boards fit in the 500r? From what I can tell from photos, it looks like xl-atx definitely won't fit but e-atx might? Just curious.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they should do a lot better job as exhaust than intake imo. they just dont have the cfm or static pressure to be good intake fans if you want positive pressure to help with a dust free case.


great and yes im having good temps with the default fans as exhaust, but seems to have a little noise since i positioned them upwards..
i placed 2 CM Sickle in front, great rpm but they seem to be noisy







as i increase the fan numbers they the rig become noisier and noisier lol. now im having second thoughts of replacing the 200 side fan with 2 140/120 fans..


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Does the Sniper 3 and/or other e-atx boards fit in the 500r? From what I can tell from photos, it looks like xl-atx definitely won't fit but e-atx might? Just curious.


eatx boards will "fit" but you can use the lower sata ports, so basically half your sata ports are unusable. the mb tray is recessed from the rest of the case so the ledge stops you from plugging in the lower sata cables.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> eatx boards will "fit" but you can use the lower sata ports, so basically half your sata ports are unusable. the mb tray is recessed from the rest of the case so the ledge stops you from plugging in the lower sata cables.


Thanks. Hm, I feel like this would be fairly simple to mod. +rep been answering all my questions lol


----------



## xupthree60

haha thanks, yeah I read before on the corsair forums that someone took tin snips and just cut out the edge just where the sata ports were rather than return the case and get a different one.


----------



## 10speedr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Does the Sniper 3 and/or other e-atx boards fit in the 500r? From what I can tell from photos, it looks like xl-atx definitely won't fit but e-atx might? Just curious.


Refer back to page 209 of the this thread and you can see my pics of a e-atx "Sniper-3" board installed. Like xupthree60 mentioned, back sata ports are unusable. Although that can easily be fixed with a dremel


----------



## Alson

Any suggestions for cable management? It's giving me a headache







The ATX cable in the middle is annoying me, too short to bring around the back.

I was also wondering whether the other side panel would buckle if it's a mess on the other side... not sure how to manage it well =\


----------



## iamthekacperq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alson*
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for cable management? It's giving me a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ATX cable in the middle is annoying me, too short to bring around the back.
> I was also wondering whether the other side panel would buckle if it's a mess on the other side... not sure how to manage it well =\


for ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198006 ??

For the mess
http://www.bro.net.pl/Obrazki/opaskaaa4.jpg ??


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> Refer back to page 209 of the this thread and you can see my pics of a e-atx "Sniper-3" board installed. Like xupthree60 mentioned, back sata ports are unusable. Although that can easily be fixed with a dremel


Thanks


----------



## Twistacles

hey everyone,

I just ordered a 300R (59$ free shipping woot)

I was just wondering about the top fans. It seems pretty unanimous that front/side are intake and the rear is exhaust, but im getting mixed answers about the top two fans. I'm just using a simple S1283 (kinda like a 212) and I was wondering if it would be more beneficial to push cold air onto the heatsink, or pull it away?

Also, there's the question on which fans to put where. High CFMs as intake to pull in more air or in the back to pull out more air?


----------



## xupthree60

Its usually best to use them as exhaust. The only time I would recommend using them as an intake is if you have a h100. Just try to keep more cfm going in of the case then coming out it will create positive pressure and lower the amount of dust in the case as well.

I would say if the rear is exhaust then use low rpm fans on the top exhausting. If the rear is an intake then you can use higher rpm fans up top.


----------



## SabertoothZ77R

Just joined the 400R club! Curious though, how many fans does the 400R come with supplied? Because I need to know how many case fans to order on the side. I bought the Corsair SP120 twin-fan package and already have the H100 on order, so that's 4-fan spots taken up on the case.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabertoothZ77R*
> 
> Just joined the 400R club! Curious though, how many fans does the 400R come with supplied? Because I need to know how many case fans to order on the side. I bought the Corsair SP120 twin-fan package and already have the H100 on order, so that's 4-fan spots taken up on the case.


comes with 2 front and one rear. there are 2 open on the top, 2 open on the side, 1 open on the bottom, and 2 open on the hdd cages (if you can fit them with your video card).

Where were you planning on using the sp120s? You will probably find the stock h100 fans louder than you like and want to put the sp120s on the h100.


----------



## SabertoothZ77R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> comes with 2 front and one rear. there are 2 open on the top, 2 open on the side, 1 open on the bottom, and 2 open on the hdd cages (if you can fit them with your video card).
> Where were you planning on using the sp120s? You will probably find the stock h100 fans louder than you like and want to put the sp120s on the h100.


I was thinking that, the SP120's spin up to 2450rpm, I think that's better than the stock H100 fans.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabertoothZ77R*
> 
> I was thinking that, the SP120's spin up to 2450rpm, I think that's better than the stock H100 fans.


The fans on the h100 actually perform pretty well, they're just loud, they're 2600 rpm fans. However, the sp120's will still out perform them even at lower rpms while being quieter. Linustechtips did an episode comparing them both.


----------



## xupthree60

This is the performance version. the quite version do not cool as well as the stock ones. They do perform well and not far off the pace of the stock ones, or the nautica's (which also do not outperform the stock fans) but at almost inaudible noise levels.

From my understanding the performance versions are still pretty loud just no where near as loud as the stock ones.


----------



## HotLikeGravy

Just purchased the 500R.
Here's what's going into the box. Should have pictures up by Friday evening.

500R
CORSAIR Enthusiast TX750 V2
i5--3570k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155
MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8 GB 2x4
Caviar Black 1TB
Samsung 830 128GB
Samsung SH-222BB (Optical Drive)

Additional/Replacement fans.

Cooler Master 120mm Silent Case Fan 4-in-1 Value Pack
COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan x3

If anyone's seeing any space issues please let me know now so I can cancel/change orders.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

you are going to have absolutely no issues with this case. and that is a fantastic build. will go great with the case


----------



## HotLikeGravy

How are the case fans? Would it be worth replacing the 2 front/back fans with the aftermarket fans? I'll have 7 120mm fans. I'll be putting 2 up top, but not sure if the stock fans are worth replacing if I have the fans on hand.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

its all up to you. i have to admit the stock fans are brilliant. but if you want different colored LED fans you can go ahead and replace them. i have 2 bitfenix spectre 120mm Green fans in the front as intake. and the stock 2 120mm fans at the top exhausting. again up to you


----------



## Conspiracy

i just built my first computer in a 300R yesterday. in my sig









no clue what to do with the extra cables coming off the PSU that wont fit when i try to hide them behind the back. the side panel wont close or maybe i need to organize the cables instead of trying to bunch them up. what do you guys do to for something like this where there isnt a lot of space?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Spread the cables out behind the rear panel. I had a tx650. Hated the wire mess. Its the soul reason i bought my hx850.


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i just built my first computer in a 300R yesterday. in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no clue what to do with the extra cables coming off the PSU that wont fit when i try to hide them behind the back. the side panel wont close or maybe i need to organize the cables instead of trying to bunch them up. what do you guys do to for something like this where there isnt a lot of space?


Zip ties are your friend. Take your time and pull the slack from your wires into the back compartment. Fan out your PSU cables in there if you need to make them fit.

My 300r:


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyChuttz*
> 
> Zip ties are your friend. Take your time and pull the slack from your wires into the back compartment. Fan out your PSU cables in there if you need to make them fit.
> ]


thanks for the examples. i plan to try and tidy up my wires sunday when im off work. i plan to get a CM hyper 212 evo with a scythe fan to bring my temps down for rendering and encoding video if my computer continues running hot after the next few days which is only when doing video work. pretty sure my cpu barely gets hot when casually gaming. i just built it thursday so need to wait and see how it goes









second attempt to get all cables out of the way. not quite perfectly hidden like yall pros. but my cables are totally out of the way now lol


----------



## starships

In the 500r, how large of a psu can you fit before blocking out the bottom fan mounts?


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> In the 500r, how large of a psu can you fit before blocking out the bottom fan mounts?


I can fit a silent pro 1000w which is large-ish


----------



## starships

Hmm


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

trust me dude you will have space to fit a larger than usual PSU


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> trust me dude you will have space to fit a larger than usual PSU


I guess I'll see for myself when my own 500r arrives lol


----------



## codenamew

here's my 500R ..add me to the club and pls comment on my casing.any further improvements?


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> here's my 500R ..add me to the club and pls comment on my casing.any further improvements?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would move the hdd cage to the bottom instead of the top so that fan can blow straight to your graphics, but it won't really make a difference. Only other thing you could do is get a heatshrink for the end of those cables/get ones that are fully sleeved. Looks really good m8, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## hoody

Hi Guys can any one help ? i have a 500R and im looking at a new build will a E-ATX motherboard fit in the 500R ?? ive seen the C70 will take it but that's a ugly case !

Many Thanks


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoody*
> 
> Hi Guys can any one help ? i have a 500R and im looking at a new build will a E-ATX motherboard fit in the 500R ?? ive seen the C70 will take it but that's a ugly case !
> Many Thanks


If you have a 500r already just look up the specific motherboard's dimensions and take measurements in your case to be sure. I've asked this question before and the consensus was that, yes the 500r will fit an E-ATX board but it'll block out some of your sata ports because of how the motherboard area is recessed. Here is someone with a sniper 3 in their 500r, so you can see what I mean. http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/2080]http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/2080[


----------



## rAAZ

Hi guys, just got my 500r, are you suggesting to add two extra outflow 120\140mm in the upper case to balance the inflow? Consider that I'm not going liquid for now.

Greetings from Italy


----------



## pc-illiterate

dont add 2 exhaust fans before adding more intake fans UNLESS you want negative pressure.
the 2 stock front intake fans dont push in a lot of air. they are weak low pressure low cfm fans. they will push a bit more with negative pressure but you'll get a lot of dust in your case. with the huge mesh area on the side panel open (no fans) though, you will have no pressure in your case.
add bottom and side fans before you add any exhaust. 1 top exhaust fan directly over the rear of your heatsink will help only a tiny bit with inside case temps. not worth it really. the rear case fan combined with an open top does a great job exhausting case heat.

please fill in your rig builder so we know what you have to work with.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> here's my 500R ..add me to the club and pls comment on my casing.any further improvements?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


dang that heatsink is huge...


----------



## rAAZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> please fill in your rig builder so we know what you have to work with.


Thanks for the advice!
The new rig has yet to be built, I'm in the choosing process (and waiting for some price cuts down here that should be coming in the next few weeks). I'm having a hard time choosing the heatsink though.


----------



## samoth777

Hi Carbide users, just sharing my modded 400r for those who are curious about watercooling and the 400r


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi Carbide users, just sharing my modded 400r for those who are curious about watercooling and the 400r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love seeing a good case modded properly for some rads







It's a little hard to see, but is the rad in the front not a part of the loop yet?


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I love seeing a good case modded properly for some rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little hard to see, but is the rad in the front not a part of the loop yet?


It's part of the loop already







the rad on top has an xflow configuration


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> It's part of the loop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rad on top has an xflow configuration


Nice







Black Ice GT Stealth Xflow?


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ice GT Stealth Xflow?


Yep! That one!









by the way I've seen some of your vids on youtube. The one on the H30 Supreme kit was particularly useful during my "research" phase. Thanks!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Yep! That one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way I've seen some of your vids on youtube. The one on the H30 Supreme kit was particularly useful during my "research" phase. Thanks!


Oh wow, that's an old one, thanks though!







Sorry off topic, but just curious, how far is Quezon City from Las Pinas? I'll be visiting there next year


----------



## oats2012

Just finished my build in the 300r! Transferred from the cougar evolution case I originally had. Overall very satisfied with the exception of a few cable managment spacing issues and back side panel fitting weirdly. Add me to the list


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

very nice mate. why is your 8 PIN connector going around the case? and not through the cable management holes?


----------



## oats2012

well I saw that the hole was at the top to pass the 8 pin through. The length would have made it but my hand wouldn't fit back there very easily between the heatsink to get it in. And the angle and pressure and slightly sharp metal of the hole just kind of made me uncomfortable to do it behind the motherboard and through the top hole. So at some point i may get an 8 pin extender and the extra length would make it much easier to do for me. So I definatley agree it'd look better but i don't mind it too much for now







even though I think I did about the best i could in the case for cable management at somepoint in the future when i have time and feel like it ill probably re do all of the cabling inside


----------



## starships

So just got my 500r today and took measurements, there is 19cm of room before getting in the way of a 120mm fan mounted on the floor. In case anybody else cared lol.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh wow, that's an old one, thanks though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry off topic, but just curious, how far is Quezon City from Las Pinas? I'll be visiting there next year


I'd say around an hour or more, roughly


----------



## Conspiracy

is it just me or do the fans that come with the 300R just kinda so so. they dont seem to move much around when i put my hand near them on the front or back. and with the side open i put my hand behind the fan in the front of my case and dont feel very much. maybe it doesnt take very much to circulate air around. i will say i love how quiet they are. i am considering adding a fan to the top exhaust on the back spot to pull more air out of the case. not sure if its even necessary.


----------



## oats2012

I'm a big fan of this thread, there's some great builds here. If any of the few 300R owners here are interested I just started a new thread for our builds, mods, and future ideas. Not meant to be a duplication but a place for the users of the smaller corsair case







and a supplementary discussion spot for us 300R guys









heres the link, thanks in advance for checking it out









http://www.overclock.net/t/1307044/official-corsair-300r-owners-fan-club-and-guide-post-build-logs-and-mods/0_100


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> is it just me or do the fans that come with the 300R just kinda so so. they dont seem to move much around when i put my hand near them on the front or back. and with the side open i put my hand behind the fan in the front of my case and dont feel very much. maybe it doesnt take very much to circulate air around. i will say i love how quiet they are. i am considering adding a fan to the top exhaust on the back spot to pull more air out of the case. not sure if its even necessary.


Not just you, the fans on the 500r are pretty much **** too lol. I can _barely_ feel any air with my hand right in front of one with them set on high from the integrated fan controller.

Speaking of the fan controller, is there a way to mod it so it can control regular 3 pin fans? Somebody mentioned this to me earlier in the thread.


----------



## CornellEngineer

Hi, folks. Working on my very first build and glad I found this forum. I have a few questions for you guys who have some hands-on knowledge of these sharp-looking 400R/500R Carbide cases and who have a lot more practical experience working on puters than I do.

Wondering if any of you went with an H80 set up as an intake on the rear vent? I know that many people have had to abandon a push/pull scheme for their H100 coolers due to clearance issues, but I'm sitting here looking at some data that says a single-rad push/pull H80 in the back is for all practical purposes every bit as good (and in some situations actually even better) than a push-only dual-rad H100 mounted at the top vent.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/01/corsair_h80_high_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/3

Seems to me that this is the way to go if one wants to use a Corsair water-cooled system on their CPU in these newer Carbide cases and I'm heavily leaning toward this route unless somebody can set me straight. I think it would be a cleaner, easier and more straightforward approach that delivers CPU cooling capability that is very close to if not actually better than a compromised H100 configuration...not to mention the added bonus that you could do it for a little less cost. That's what we call a "win-win" scenario in the aerospace world.

Have some other questions about the fan connectors/controllers on these two cases but I will ask those in a different post so as to keep these topics separate. Really love both these enclosures and am having a real tough time deciding which one to house my new rig. Found the 500R for just 5 bucks more than the 400R, so price is not a factor at all. May have to flip a coin unless someone can talk me into one or the other.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 1 of the end pins is the led wire. pull 1 from the connector and see if it stops it from spinning or stops the led lol. my case is a ***** to pull out and pull the side off or id tell ya which end it is.
> but yeah, you pull the led wire and trim the 3 pin connector down on the fan so it fits in the fan controller power plug. fans get low med high speed settings.
> that led wire on the bs fan connector is the 3rd and final complaint i have about the case.
> someone has pics on another forum. might go look for them and post em. gimme a few and i'll see what i find


too lazy to google for you. you'll have to. lol

google corsair 500r fan swap. its in their forums


----------



## nicolasl46

So, I've finally replace the mesh on my side panel, for a piece of Lexan. Its still a work in progress, but so far I like it better than the mesh that it came with.


----------



## eftj

Wow, that looks fantastic!

I might look into this in the future.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> Wow, that looks fantastic!
> I might look into this in the future.


Thanks, I still have to figure out the edges, thats why I left the blue tape around it.


----------



## Hadouken434

Hey guys

Just got my new build bought and set up im just looking around for CPU cooling, i did look at the corsair H100 but not sure ill have the clearance from my board to the top of the case :/

If anyone has fit the H100 in the carbide 400R with the asus P8z77-v line of mobo's could you let me know?
i did see a guy on here had mounted fans on the outside of his case but A. i cant find the post to get his name to ask him and B. i cant find the 'covered' fans that he had used ANYWHERE!

It's either that or i try finding a heatsink that will fit over the vengeance ram heat spreaders :/


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Thanks, I still have to figure out the edges, thats why I left the blue tape around it.


could you please do a tutorial or something on that Mod. because thats the exact mod i want with my 500R. thanks


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Thanks, I still have to figure out the edges, thats why I left the blue tape around it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> could you please do a tutorial or something on that Mod. because thats the exact mod i want with my 500R. thanks


Just google 500r window mod, there are tons of people who have done this already and multiple guides up.
Quote:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just got my new build bought and set up im just looking around for CPU cooling, i did look at the corsair H100 but not sure ill have the clearance from my board to the top of the case :/
> 
> If anyone has fit the H100 in the carbide 400R with the asus P8z77-v line of mobo's could you let me know?
> i did see a guy on here had mounted fans on the outside of his case but A. i cant find the post to get his name to ask him and B. i cant find the 'covered' fans that he had used ANYWHERE!
> 
> It's either that or i try finding a heatsink that will fit over the vengeance ram heat spreaders :/


IIRC, the h100 will fit fine in the 400r with 1 set of fans, you'd only have to have fans sticking out if you used push/pull.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> could you please do a tutorial or something on that Mod. because thats the exact mod i want with my 500R. thanks


I wish I had pictures, but the process was fairly simple. I took out the mesh, and grabbed some pliers and bent back the tabs from the panel, so they wouldn't show through the Lexan. I used the mesh piece as a template, and I made a rough cut of the final shape, and from there a lot of sanding with 100 grit paper, test fitting, sanding, test fitting and sanding, etc, to make it fit snug. I did put some super glue around the edge (and thats where I kinda ruined it LOL) to make sure it wouldn't come out. Thats why I put the blue tape around the edge, so I could hide some spots where you can see a bit of the glue. I'm going to have to do it again at some point, because I know I could have done it better. Maybe next time around I would just dremel off the tabs from the panel, and fill in the tiny gaps between the Lexan and the panel with some U-channel (I don't really like the idea, I think it looks much cleaner without it) But work and the baby don't leave me with much time for mods. Next time around I'll make sure to take pictures and post them here.









Here is one guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1226914/corsair-carbide-500r-now-with-side-window, but I didn't want the white tabs that hold the mesh in place to show through the acrylic.


----------



## Hadouken434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Just google 500r window mod, there are tons of people who have done this already and multiple guides up.
> IIRC, the h100 will fit fine in the 400r with 1 set of fans, you'd only have to have fans sticking out if you used push/pull.


But looking at my case i dont think i have the room, the top heatsink and cpu 8-pin are very high up in the case, and with shipping taking 4+ days im not really in the position to get an H100, find it doesnt fit then just take it back to a shop :/


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hadouken434*
> 
> But looking at my case i dont think i have the room, the top heatsink and cpu 8-pin are very high up in the case, and with shipping taking 4+ days im not really in the position to get an H100, find it doesnt fit then just take it back to a shop :/


It's listed in the h100 compatibility thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/210#post_16258036 And, the p8z77-v is a very common board so I seriously doubt it doesn't fit, but of course google it up to try to find some confirmation with your exact set up.


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> So, I've finally replace the mesh on my side panel, for a piece of Lexan. Its still a work in progress, but so far I like it better than the mesh that it came with.


Whats with the blue lining around your window? Is it just blue perspex or something showing up on the white case? It looks pretty cool


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Whats with the blue lining around your window? Is it just blue perspex or something showing up on the white case? It looks pretty cool


he explained this 2 posts above, c'mon man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> I did put some super glue around the edge (and thats where I kinda ruined it LOL) to make sure it wouldn't come out. Thats why I put the blue tape around the edge, so I could hide some spots where you can see a bit of the glue. I'm going to have to do it again at some point, because I know I could have done it better.


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> could you please do a tutorial or something on that Mod. because thats the exact mod i want with my 500R. thanks


If you look at my sig rig you can see a full window mod (my personal preference) . There's a quick break down of the process on page 209 of this thread.


----------



## Tomha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> he explained this 2 posts above, c'mon man


Sorry







I had skimmed the previous posts to see if he had, didn't see it anywhere


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 1 of the end pins is the led wire. pull 1 from the connector and see if it stops it from spinning or stops the led lol. my case is a ***** to pull out and pull the side off or id tell ya which end it is.
> but yeah, you pull the led wire and trim the 3 pin connector down on the fan so it fits in the fan controller power plug. fans get low med high speed settings.
> that led wire on the bs fan connector is the 3rd and final complaint i have about the case.
> someone has pics on another forum. might go look for them and post em. gimme a few and i'll see what i find


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> too lazy to google for you. you'll have to. lol
> google corsair 500r fan swap. its in their forums


Ah, alright. Looks nice and easy, thanks m8.


----------



## Tomha

Anyone ever done/seen a basement/PSU shroud mod in a 500r? Not for any practical purpose, more aesthetic.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Anyone ever done/seen a basement/PSU shroud mod in a 500r? Not for any practical purpose, more aesthetic.


you mean like a false floor, to cover the PSU and cables? I've done it on my CM storm scout, but not on the 500R. But its very simple, the way I did it, I measured the the space I wanted to cover, cut a piece of acrylic then marked where should I bent the piece, clamp it on the edge of my work table, and slowly heat it with a torch or heat gun and start bending it so it would take the shape of the PSU. Or you can just take a piece of cardboar and do it LOL


----------



## Hadouken434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> It's listed in the h100 compatibility thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/210#post_16258036 And, the p8z77-v is a very common board so I seriously doubt it doesn't fit, but of course google it up to try to find some confirmation with your exact set up.


That's why i am here.. i cant seem to find any info about it in regards to the carbide 400r, H100 and the p8z77-v pro..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hadouken434*
> 
> That's why i am here.. i cant seem to find any info about it in regards to the carbide 400r, H100 and the p8z77-v pro..


Honestly i doubt it will all fit inside. The boards are all pretty much the same in a general sense. The only reason a 500r will fit both the rad and fans inside.is because of the plastic and mesh top added. The 400r and 500r are the same dimension wise. I dont see ot fitting unless you mpd pr zip tie the fans to the rad


----------



## Hadouken434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Honestly i doubt it will all fit inside. The boards are all pretty much the same in a general sense. The only reason a 500r will fit both the rad and fans inside.is because of the plastic and mesh top added. The 400r and 500r are the same dimension wise. I dont see ot fitting unless you mpd pr zip tie the fans to the rad


well i had seen a guy who had the rad inside top then the fans on the outside, think it was on this thread, page 113 (i think) im just wondering how i can route the fan cables back into the case and where i could find some nice covers for the fan blades (personally i think having the fans/coveres on the outside looks cool as f**k)

im just set on the H100 or another duel rad.. i see it as if there's a position for a fan, it needs a fan, or its just a waste. thats why im planning on taking the mesh on the side panel out and adding plastic.


----------



## 10speedr

Just installed the gpu blocks and added a 360 rad. Good temps so far.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> 
> Just installed the gpu blocks and added a 360 rad. Good temps so far.


Awesome, this is what I'm planning to do with my 500r next year. How quiet are your fans running? I wasn't sure if a 240+360 could handle a dual gpu + cpu set up and stay quiet. Should do a build log m8


----------



## 10speedr

Hey starships

I wish I had more time for a build log. Modding the 500r is super easy. The 5.25 drive bay is easily removed by drilling out 6 rivets and 4 screws up on the top of the case.

For fans im using Scythe slip stream 1900rpm's. Im still looking for a fan control solution, so all 6 fans in the case are running at full speed. They are noticeable but not too loud for 110cfm fans. They are still quieter than the old stock gpu fans.

The 240+360 is cooling great so far. I have 2 very warm gtx 480's that idle at sub 30c and max at around 45-50c during multiplayer bf3. Still running stock volts on them with a slight overclock. When the cards were all stock they would heat up to around 80c during bf3 at max fan speed. Very pleased with my results so far.


----------



## xupthree60

right now you are pump > 360 > 240 > cpu > gpu
do you think you might have cooler temps if you turned around the 240 rad and went pump > 360 > cpu > 240 > gpu?

once you have a fan controller you can also add 3 more fans to the 360 for push pull and run them to where they are near silent and maybe cool better then they are now.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> Hey starships
> I wish I had more time for a build log. Modding the 500r is super easy. The 5.25 drive bay is easily removed by drilling out 6 rivets and 4 screws up on the top of the case.
> For fans im using Scythe slip stream 1900rpm's. Im still looking for a fan control solution, so all 6 fans in the case are running at full speed. They are noticeable but not too loud for 110cfm fans. They are still quieter than the old stock gpu fans.
> The 240+360 is cooling great so far. I have 2 very warm gtx 480's that idle at sub 30c and max at around 45-50c during multiplayer bf3. Still running stock volts on them with a slight overclock. When the cards were all stock they would heat up to around 80c during bf3 at max fan speed. Very pleased with my results so far.


No problem m8. I just wanted people to see how easy it can be to mod this case for decent water cooling, so many people think it's flat out not an option. A note about the slip streams, they use a sleeve bearing which will wear out faster when mounted horizontally, not sure if you are already aware or just don't mind it, but I'm assuming you have two up in the little compartment area. Nice to know that the absolute furnace that is the 480 is staying cool under that loop in an sli config.

Doesn't the sniper have pretty decent fan control options? You could look into undervolting them or maybe mount an aquaero lt(or similar controller) somewhere. Could probably fit behind the rad (as in where the cables are), stood up against it? Also, the 500r fan controller can be modded to control regular 3pin, idk if you would be able to control all 6 via splitters though, worth looking into. Good luck









Did you have to drill holes for the third fan on the top of the front rad?


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> 
> Just installed the gpu blocks and added a 360 rad. Good temps so far.


Wow, that is stunning! Good job!


----------



## Kart86

Can add me to the list, Purchased my 500r end of August early Sept, I love this case.

Currently:









Planed WC Setup:










Working with a 240 rad up top and 120 on the back. Opinions on this cooling two gpus and a cpu? Likely going with an XSPC Combo for Res/Pump I like the look at the front of the case.

If I feel brave enough to mod I might do a 240 up front and 240 on the top.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i would go raystorm/d5 kit
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16551/ex-wat-217/XSPC_Raystorm_EX280_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Kill_Coil.html?tl=g30c321s1310


----------



## Kart86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i would go raystorm/d5 kit
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16551/ex-wat-217/XSPC_Raystorm_EX280_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Kill_Coil.html?tl=g30c321s1310


My part list from frozenCPU is

XSPC G1/4" Thread 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD Low Profile Compression Fitting - Black Chrome x10
XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Black Reservoir - w/ D5 Variant Pump Installed
XSPC EX280 Dual 140mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator
XSPC EX120 Single 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator
XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Intel
XSPC Razor SLI High Flow Bridge
XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 680 Full Coverage VGA Block - Black - Reference Design (new style) x2
XSPC High Flex PVC Tubing - 7/16" ID (5/8"OD)


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kart86*
> 
> Can add me to the list, Purchased my 500r end of August early Sept, I love this case.
> Currently:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planed WC Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working with a 240 rad up top and 120 on the back. Opinions on this cooling two gpus and a cpu? Likely going with an XSPC Combo for Res/Pump I like the look at the front of the case.
> If I feel brave enough to mod I might do a 240 up front and 240 on the top.


I don't think 240 + 120 could effectively cool two gpus + cpu, I think it's considered the bare minimum, 120 per thing. I'm pretty sure you don't need to mod to fit a 240 in the front, just removing the hdd cages should be enough. Even with 240 + 240 I would be worried about the fans having to run too loud for my liking, especially if you plan to overclock. I would do 240 + 240 + 120.


----------



## pc-illiterate

front only needs a small bit of modding to accommodate a 240. remove hdd cages and cut enough from the bottom of the 5.25 bay cage to fit the 'rez' of the rad into.
ive posted this here 2 or 3 times. it gets buried though. want a link ? just ask. i'll find it again


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all! Here's a shot of my build with a 300R Windowed case. I completed the form. I'm looking forward to joining the club. Thanks!


Build Complete! by rexbinary, on Flickr


----------



## xciter327

I fanally got some money leftover to buy decent fans. Will these do Zalman ZM-SF3? (500r+H100). My primary aim is silence.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Bgears blaster both 120 & 140 are great fans. Great airflow and really good air pressure.


----------



## xciter327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Bgears blaster both 120 & 140 are great fans. Great airflow and really good air pressure.


I could not find these on sale in the Netherlands.


----------



## starships

For the h100, maybe some Scythe gentle typhoons?


----------



## dukester11

what is the biggest radiator you can fit in 500R case without modding


----------



## JourdanWithaU

360


----------



## pc-illiterate

you can fit a 360 in if you want to remove both the hdd cages and also the 5.25 cages. the only way a 360 will fit. theres better cases at the same price point or for just a bit more money better suited to the idea.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> So, I've finally replace the mesh on my side panel, for a piece of Lexan. Its still a work in progress, but so far I like it better than the mesh that it came with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice window.


----------



## dukester11

hi i have the 500R it a great case but how do you mount fans or a radiator in the top i been confused for a while because i don't know if the case came with fan mounting screws or i lost them or the case never came with fan mounting screws but i cant figure it out any help is appreciated


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice window.


Its a work in progress, next window will look a lot better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester11*
> 
> hi i have the 500R it a great case but how do you mount fans or a radiator in the top i been confused for a while because i don't know if the case came with fan mounting screws or i lost them or the case never came with fan mounting screws but i cant figure it out any help is appreciated


To mount fans on top of the case, you have to use the long screws that have thread only at the tip. A rad I would think that if you put it on top you will use short screws through the bottom, and if installing on the bottom, just short screw through the top.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you can fit a 360 in if you want to remove both the hdd cages and also the 5.25 cages. the only way a 360 will fit. theres better cases at the same price point or for just a bit more money better suited to the idea.


I think it will fit without removing the cages and bays. It will be cramped, but I think it will fit.


----------



## lalalaa

New mods from http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1740#post_17347913


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> I think it will fit without removing the cages and bays. It will be cramped, but I think it will fit.


no. its impossible to fit a 360 in the top or the front leaving the cages in. you can reposition the hdd cage at the bottom by sliding it towrds the back of the case and drilling new holes but, its the only way it will fit. but the 5.25 rack must be removed. unless you want to just cut the entire bottom of the 5.25 cage out and as far as you have to up the sides of that cage.

if you want a case to mount a 360 in, buy a different case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukester11*
> 
> hi i have the 500R it a great case but how do you mount fans or a radiator in the top i been confused for a while because i don't know if the case came with fan mounting screws or i lost them or the case never came with fan mounting screws but i cant figure it out any help is appreciated


rad in the top: it goes under the mesh and the fans go inside or vice versa. use the long screws with only the ends threaded as he said.
fans in the top: use the short screws that came with your 500r. put them inside or out under the mesh.


----------



## Zoef

My rig


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

very very nice build mate. how are you liking the 500R?


----------



## pc-illiterate

youll get a lil more air into your case if you pull those hdd cages out and mount your ssd somewhere with a SMALL piece of 2 sided tape.


----------



## Zoef

Should I tell you guys that I'm a woman?








And thx for the advice, maybe I'll put it somewhere under my fancontroller and dvd drive.

Edit: and maybe get rid of the stock cooler







any good ideas for replacement? same performance, less noise


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> Should I tell you guys that I'm a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thx for the advice, maybe I'll put it somewhere under my fancontroller and dvd drive.
> Edit: and maybe get rid of the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any good ideas for replacement? same performance, less noise


im aussie. we call everyone mate


----------



## Conspiracy

yall are building some awesome computers in these cases.

out of curiosity because i didnt find it right away on corsairs website. do they sell/make rubber grommets for the 300R to buy separate if i ever wanted to get replace the side with a window one for $20?

the 500R kinda looks like it has the same holes for cable management but im not sure if they are exactly the same as the 300R. im really just surfing around because im curious, i dont have money like burning a hole in my pocket or anything lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

from what i remember reading, the cable management grommets fit all the carbide cases.
i hope im not remembering wrong.

**EDIT**
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> And thx for the advice, maybe I'll put it somewhere under my fancontroller and dvd drive.
> Edit: and maybe get rid of the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any good ideas for replacement? same performance, less noise


good place for it. or even on the floor, the very top, lotsa options with an ssd









do you wanna go closed loop ? quiet if you replace the stock fans.
wanna go pure air ? cheap or expensive ? no matter what, you 'need' to swap out factory fans to get better noise and sometimes temps. its all about compromises


----------



## Conspiracy

yea looking at the photos of the cases it seems like they are all the same with exception of the actual size of the case itself.

just one of those things where if you have a couple extra bucks to spend on the pc and not sure what to get this would be one of those nitpicky things lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

what makes the 400/500r taller is the plastic bezels on top.
i have no idea why the 300r is ~1/4 inch wider but its nice you can mount 140mm fans in the front.
i still cant see why or how the 300 is so much shorter. it doesnt make sense if you look at the pictures and eyeball distances on corsair's site.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> My rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yall are building some awesome computers in these cases.
> 
> out of curiosity because i didnt find it right away on corsairs website. do they sell/make rubber grommets for the 300R to buy separate if i ever wanted to get replace the side with a window one for $20?
> 
> the 500R kinda looks like it has the same holes for cable management but im not sure if they are exactly the same as the 300R. im really just surfing around because im curious, i dont have money like burning a hole in my pocket or anything lol


you can buy these grommets for the 300R. also, they sell a 300R window version for $10 more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what makes the 400/500r taller is the plastic bezels on top.
> i have no idea why the 300r is ~1/4 inch wider but its nice you can mount 140mm fans in the front.
> i still cant see why or how the 300 is so much shorter. it doesnt make sense if you look at the pictures and eyeball distances on corsair's site.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









the 500R has more usable space inside than the 400R (height) and the 300R has quite a bit less than both. I guess that's why it's so much shorter. I've even heard that if you mount a cooler like the H80/Khuler 920 on the rear 120mm fan mount the top fan mount closest to the back of the case becomes unusable (haven't mounted any top fans in the 300R builds I've done so I can't confirm that).


----------



## dude guy bro




----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the 500R has more usable space inside than the 400R (height) and the 300R has quite a bit less than both. I guess that's why it's so much shorter. I've even heard that if you mount a cooler like the H80/Khuler 920 on the rear 120mm fan mount the top fan mount closest to the back of the case becomes unusable (haven't mounted any top fans in the 300R builds I've done so I can't confirm that).


glad i looked at your pics before i started typing. the plastic bezels are the exact reason the 400/500r are taller.
when i said "so much shorter", i meant the 300r is almost 3 inches shorter front to back. i can account for 1.75-2 inches but not the rest.
it doesnt matter really. all 3 cases are great at what they were designed for.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> glad i looked at your pics before i started typing. the plastic bezels are the exact reason the 400/500r are taller.
> when i said "so much shorter", i meant the 300r is almost 3 inches shorter front to back. i can account for 1.75-2 inches but not the rest.
> it doesnt matter really. all 3 cases are great at what they were designed for.


yea, the height difference is a bit extra. all solid cases anyway.


----------



## GEORGE COSTA

did you cut anything to screw the radiators?


----------



## GEORGE COSTA

did you cut anything to put the radiators ?
don't you need an exhaust fan?

i am new to all these , so if am wrong please correct me..


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the 500R has more usable space inside than the 400R (height) and the 300R has quite a bit less than both. I guess that's why it's so much shorter. I've even heard that if you mount a cooler like the H80/Khuler 920 on the rear 120mm fan mount the top fan mount closest to the back of the case becomes unusable (haven't mounted any top fans in the 300R builds I've done so I can't confirm that).


I made the mistake of mounting the H80 before mounting the top fans because it was easier to manage cables and install components when there were no fans up top. When I finally got to mounting those top fans I noticed I couldn't access the back two hole for the back top fan. I just ended up using zip ties. I do wish Corsair would sell the screws they use to mount the fans that come with the case. The stock fans don't seem to like the normal cheap fan screws.

Also heads up to everyone if you didn't notice Corsair is having another components and PSU accessories sale ( ends October 3rd ).
40% off for those sleeved PSU module cables is quite nice.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEORGE COSTA*
> 
> did you cut anything to put the radiators ?
> don't you need an exhaust fan?
> i am new to all these , so if am wrong please correct me..


I believe your referring to 10speedr's case? to mount a 360 rad you need to drill out a few rivets for the 5.25" bays (they can latter be re-installed with bolts). Also I think he just had the rear fan out while installing the loop, i'm sure he has a fan installed when running the computer. As far as exhaust, you want more intakes then exhaust because it keeps down on dust more to have positive pressure. You will probably have better temps with at least 1 fan as exhaust i'm sure.


----------



## Davcos

White 500R, Just put together today.
Will be slowly upgrading components (picked this computer up for $300 with the antec 902 case)


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> I made the mistake of mounting the H80 before mounting the top fans because it was easier to manage cables and install components when there were no fans up top. When I finally got to mounting those top fans I noticed I couldn't access the back two hole for the back top fan. I just ended up using zip ties. I do wish Corsair would sell the screws they use to mount the fans that come with the case. The stock fans don't seem to like the normal cheap fan screws.
> Also heads up to everyone if you didn't notice Corsair is having another components and PSU accessories sale ( ends October 3rd ).
> 40% off for those sleeved PSU module cables is quite nice.


which retailers have that discount?


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://www.corsair.com/us/psu-sale?utm_source=Corsair&utm_medium=Website&utm_content=CoponentsSale9-20-12&utm_campaign=FrontPage


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davcos*
> 
> White 500R, Just put together today.
> Will be slowly upgrading components (picked this computer up for $300 with the antec 902 case)


is that an 8800 GTX?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> which retailers have that discount?


It's just Corsair on their own website/online-store, pc-illiterate posted the link above.


----------



## Davcos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> is that an 8800 GTX?


9800 gtx+


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davcos*
> 
> 9800 gtx+


ooooohhh. okay


----------



## oblivious

I had a question for you fellow 400r owners. I just started putting my build together last night. I'm still waiting on replacement fans. Adding 5 Bitfenix Spectre fans. 2 in front, 2 on top, and 1 rear exhaust. I didn't want the LED fans in the front (don't need to lights to attract my baby). Just wondering if you had to use the cable that the original fan were hooked up to that went to the front panel? Seems like they were connected to the front panel then a molex plug came from it. I would like to not use this plug and just hook my fans to a controller i have.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the plug/wiring on the front isnt needed. just hook up your fans to the controller.


----------



## eftj

So, I'm looking at doing a side panel mod. I'm still not 100% sure on whether or not I will do this, but it is quite likely.

I'll probably be using a 220mm x 300mm sheet of this: http://sheetplastics.co.uk/Polished_Perspex/Polished_Perspex_Clear?product_id=3047

And then I'll probably use these to keep it in place: http://www.first4magnets.com/f294---4mm-dia-x-05mm-thick-n42-neodymium-magnet---014kg-pull-x50-a36y-744-p.asp

I don't want to make it completely permanent, so magnets seem like a good option to me.

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> So, I'm looking at doing a side panel mod. I'm still not 100% sure on whether or not I will do this, but it is quite likely.
> I'll probably be using a 220mm x 300mm sheet of this: http://sheetplastics.co.uk/Polished_Perspex/Polished_Perspex_Clear?product_id=3047
> And then I'll probably use these to keep it in place: http://www.first4magnets.com/f294---4mm-dia-x-05mm-thick-n42-neodymium-magnet---014kg-pull-x50-a36y-744-p.asp
> I don't want to make it completely permanent, so magnets seem like a good option to me.
> Thoughts, opinions?


magnets interfere with components. might be a bad idea.


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> magnets interfere with components. might be a bad idea.


That's my only worry so far, if I get more people saying that it will cause problems, I'll just use 3mm acrylic and stick it in with glue.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> That's my only worry so far, if I get more people saying that it will cause problems, I'll just use 3mm acrylic and stick it in with glue.


trust me my friend, all great modders online use this bad boy.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Heavy-Mounting-Clear/dp/B00004Z4BU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1349541700&sr=8-6&keywords=3m+double+sided+tape


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> trust me my friend, all great modders online use this bad boy.
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Heavy-Mounting-Clear/dp/B00004Z4BU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1349541700&sr=8-6&keywords=3m+double+sided+tape


That reminds me, I have some ridiculously sticky tape I could use. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Jimma47

My first real build. It's been a work in progress over the last year from re-housing an old pc that has evolved into a totally new build.

The missing side fan is covered by a DemciFlex filter. I just wanted to get an idea of how it would look with a window and whether temps are affected that much.

I have a 140mm Bit Fenix Spectre Pro in the base that I originally had as an exhaust until the Corsair fan replaced it. There is a jumper wire sticking out the rear grommets for switching the LED on or off for that one until I work out what I'm doing with it. There is a rather messy cable going from the WiFi/Bluetooth PCI card to the USB header and I think next time I have the Graphics card out I'll re-rout the cable underneath if there's room. Just not enough length to cable tie it up neatly. Same for the Exhaust fan

So yeah couple of cable tidy exercises to be completed but overall very happy with the case, ease of build etc. I had an issue with the PSU when I first installed it - the rear panel join at the case floor was a little warped. I got this case pretty much as soon as they came out last year so it may just be an early production quality issue, regardless, when I tightened the PSU mounting screws everything lined up. Still a little buckle but purely cosmetic and not worth a RMA.







Cheers
Jimma


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimma47*
> 
> My first real build. It's been a work in progress over the last year from re-housing an old pc that has evolved into a totally new build.


Looking good!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

beautiful looking build mate. looks fantastic


----------



## rAAZ

Beautiful.


----------



## xupthree60

Why is the rear 140 af140 on intake? Do you have any exhaust?


----------



## pc-illiterate

his h100 is exhaust.
i also have my rear 140 as intake. the bottom, all 3 front and the bottom of the side as intake. my top side panel and h100 are my exhausts. best temps ive had with all these fans. and very little dust.


----------



## xupthree60

his h100 is intake in the pic. they all look like intakes in the pic


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually, it looks like the rear and top are all exhaust. view the pic and you see the frame is outside on the rear fan and there are no stickers or frame on the h100 fans.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> actually, it looks like the rear and top are all exhaust. view the pic and you see the frame is outside on the rear fan and there are no stickers or frame on the h100 fans.


If those are all Corsair fans then yes the rear and top are all exhaust as the ( colored ) ring can only be placed on one side and that's the side that takes in air.

On a side note I could have sworn I read that Corsair said it was best to have the H80 pulling air in from outside the case when mounted at the rear but in all their example pictures with these new Corsair fan's in their cases on their website they are all mounted to be exhaust.


----------



## pc-illiterate

sure you can setup your fans to intake and blow the warmed over air into your case. personally i would rather keep my internals 3* cooler instead of my rad being 2-4* cooler. kick up the fans a notch and you can exhaust all day long to make up that 2-4* difference. ask anyone in the water cooling world. "always exhaust. push the heat out. dont draw it in."
on top of that little bit there, do you want your fan blades and hub pushing away from its bearings or being pushed onto its bearings ? i dont know how much it kills the fans life but i would rather the blades hang down not pushed down.


----------



## xupthree60

i thought the colored rings were on the exhaust side.

As for the pics from corsair. I think they just put them in whatever position shows off the fans the most. They do suggest to have all their hydro series coolers as intake for lower temps, but they can be used as exhaust no problem if you prefer.


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> sure you can setup your fans to intake and blow the warmed over air into your case. personally i would rather keep my internals 3* cooler instead of my rad being 2-4* cooler. kick up the fans a notch and you can exhaust all day long to make up that 2-4* difference. ask anyone in the water cooling world. "always exhaust. push the heat out. dont draw it in."
> on top of that little bit there, do you want your fan blades and hub pushing away from its bearings or being pushed onto its bearings ? i dont know how much it kills the fans life but i would rather the blades hang down not pushed down.


I think if your using a h80 in the case you can have it on intake no problem if you have 2 140's exhausting at the top then any hot air your bringing in should exhaust right away. I have a h50 on intake and my gpu temps are 10c cooler with this case then my old one with only 1 top fan exhausting.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> I think if your using a h80 in the case you can have it on intake no problem if you have 2 140's exhausting at the top then any hot air your bringing in should exhaust right away. I have a h50 on intake and my gpu temps are 10c cooler with this case then my old one with only 1 top fan exhausting.


Yeah on my 300R Windowed I have my H80 as intake, and have two 120s up top as exhaust. So any warm air from the H80 goes right out the top immediately. Also I have two 120s as intake on the side window, and the stock 140 on the front as intake as well. Positive air FTW.


----------



## Jimma47

Thanks Guys









Yes the SP's on the H 100 are set to exhaust, as is the rear AF140.

I have the Spectre Pro on the bottom and the front stock fans running as intake. When I have the side panel fan attached it runs as an intake as well.

I think it only makes a couple of degrees difference at the CPU running as an exhaust and as I'm not massively overclocking I've not yet had an issue with temps. The GPU is my biggest source of heat so I think this way keeps the internals a little cooler at the expense of a couple of extra degrees on the CPU.

It may not give the ultimate low CPU temps running this way around but I think that they do look better like this (everything is a compromise)

Cheers
Jimma


----------



## nhutster

didn't see many 300r's so figured id post mine up , a few mods, want to do more but ran out ideas
 















side and psu panels are made of acrylic i got from a hardwear store and 3m carbon fiber tape. gpu is a evga gta 570 ti , upgrading to 2 evga gtx 660 ti FTW soon


----------



## GODMODE09

HI guys,
I'm about to buy a mid tower and can't decide between the Corsair carbide 400r , NZXT Phantom 410 and the Coolermaster Strom enforcer.
I heard there are'nt any dust filters in the side and the top of the panels and dust could come in and the front two fans air is blocked by the the front HDD cage which cannot be removed.
I hope I can get some good features from the 400r here that are absent in the other 2 cases









Thanks in advance.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GODMODE09*
> 
> HI guys,
> I'm about to buy a mid tower and can't decide between the Corsair carbide 400r , NZXT Phantom 410 and the Coolermaster Strom enforcer.
> I heard there are'nt any dust filters in the side and the top of the panels and dust could come in and the front two fans air is blocked by the the front HDD cage which cannot be removed.
> I hope I can get some good features from the 400r here that are absent in the other 2 cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The most important locations to have dust filters are for the intake fans (front panel, side panel and the bottom location).
The top and rear locations are for the exhaust fans.

Many cases already have dust filters on the front and the bottom locations.

You could also buy dust filters for the others fans like these from Akasa:

120mm - Akasa GRM120-AL01-BK

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14764/ffi-91/Akasa_Aluminum_120mm_Fan_Filter_-_Black_GRM120-AL01-BK.html

140mm - Akasa GRM140-AL01-BK

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14765/ffi-92/Akasa_Aluminum_140mm_Fan_Filter_-_Black_GRM140-AL01-BK.html


----------



## rexbinary

Speaking of dust, here is the best investment I ever made:

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW
(There is a good video of in action if you scroll down a bit.)

I read about these over on the HardOCP forums. No more canned air for me. This thing works great!


----------



## twitchyzero

Will the new eisberg 240L fit the 500r with the top closed?

30mm with 120mm pull fans?


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Will the new eisberg 240L fit the 500r with the top closed?
> 30mm with 120mm pull fans?


According to the profile, you have the 500R. Just take a ruler and check it!


----------



## NateST




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

loving that colour scheme


----------



## OverClocker55

Any place to purchase a windowed panel? for the 300R?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Any place to purchase a windowed panel? for the 300R?


dont think so man. you are gunna have to mod it


----------



## mit5u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Any place to purchase a windowed panel? for the 300R?


http://www.corsair.com/en/pc-cases/corsair-computer-case-accessories/carbide-series-300r-windowed-side-panel.html


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mit5u*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/pc-cases/corsair-computer-case-accessories/carbide-series-300r-windowed-side-panel.html


here you are. i found you one....heh.....heh


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks. Just got one


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks. Just got one


quit being rich you little runt !


----------



## senna89

Plastic quality of 500r, specially the front panel is good or few solid ?
And the paint is great or are there some imperfections ?

And in the 500r model, the side mesh in not a dust source ?


----------



## twitchyzero

^ plastic quality and paint quality are both excellent.
the sidemesh collects lots of dust from the 200mm fan but my room is usually just dusty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> According to the profile, you have the 500R. Just take a ruler and check it!


I don't know...I measured the top cut out had 25mm...yet the corsair h100 spec says 27mm
so I can only fit a 30mm rad on the inside and the fans on top....would a pull or push be best in my scenario? (200mm side intake, 2x120mm front intake, 120mm exhaust rear, SLI cards blower style rear exhuast)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Will the new eisberg 240L fit the 500r with the top closed?
> 30mm with 120mm pull fans?


someone measured before and said there is 33mm clearance in the top. i dont know for sure. if you have good pull fans, an option is put the rad inside and the fans outside and pull the air out.. the other option is blow into your case. not the best but, whatever.
it might fit in the top. that might also mean you may have to cut the plastic ridge in the top of the plastic and mesh bezel to gain a few hairs of clearance. the only way to know for sure is what for someone else to do it or take a chance and do it yourself.
for a price of $160 roughly, i would go with a rasa kit.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Plastic quality of 500r, specially the front panel is good or few solid ?
> And the paint is great or are there some imperfections ?
> And in the 500r model, the side mesh in not a dust source ?


the plstic quality of the 500R (which there is very few off) is very strong and sturdy

the paint is the best i have seen for a Black and white case

i have not cleaned out my case in about 2 months and there is very little dust. i can assure you the side intake does not bring in all too much dust into the caase


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> quit being rich you little runt !


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


Thanks


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> ^ plastic quality and paint quality are both excellent.
> the sidemesh collects lots of dust from the 200mm fan but my room is usually just dusty.
> I don't know...I measured the top cut out had 25mm...yet the corsair h100 spec says 27mm
> so I can only fit a 30mm rad on the inside and the fans on top....would a pull or push be best in my scenario? (200mm side intake, 2x120mm front intake, 120mm exhaust rear, SLI cards blower style rear exhuast)


I'm using my H100 in pull configuration with 1000 rpm BitFenix Spectre fans and [email protected] 4.1 ghz with no problems inside 400r. Room temp is ~27 *c avg, worst cpu temp is ~82 *c. 10 fans total.Probably my triple 570 makes most heat inside so you could get even better results.

About CoolerMaster LCS: it could be better than H100 but only due to copper fins and less FinsPerInch, which helps with airflow and saves low rpm (low noise) systems. Not sure about the waterblock - check some reviews.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the cm lcs also has bigger tubing and is modular ie, you can change barbs to go to bigger tubing, change out the rad...


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> I'm using my H100 in pull configuration with 1000 rpm BitFenix Spectre fans and [email protected] 4.1 ghz with no problems inside 400r. Room temp is ~27 *c avg, worst cpu temp is ~82 *c. 10 fans total.Probably my triple 570 makes most heat inside so you could get even better results.


Are your fans in the top cut-out or inside the case?

I wonder how effective it can pull if the fans are in the cut-out position (judging from most pics online most people ahve the rad in the cut-out and fans on the inside)


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Plastic quality of 500r, specially the front panel is good or few solid ?
> And the paint is great or are there some imperfections ?
> And in the 500r model, the side mesh in not a dust source ?











help ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Plastic quality of 500r, specially the front panel is good or few solid ?


the plastic quality is solid.
Quote:


> And the paint is great or are there some imperfections ?


depends. mine is fine, but I've seen some people get thin spots, scratches or fading paint out of the box. of course I've seen this happen with at least two dozen other cases as well.
Quote:


> And in the 500r model, the side mesh in not a dust source ?


no dust filter on the side panel and it is a big dust intake. there are several options available like getting an acrylic window as well as some third party dust filters. for a $140 case, this issue should not exist imo, or at the very least the manufacturer should address it and offer a filter or alternative side panel for it themselves. they've ignored completely those of us who took part in the 400/500R beta test and have made some common sense improvements with the 550D/Vengeance cases. what exactly is your criteria for buying a case? the 500R is nice and I'm mostly satisfied with mine, but it's in a tough spot right around some cheaper cases that offer near or identical performance, features and functionality and by the time you get a side panel filter and two for the front you've spent 600T, Shinobi XL, or better yet Switch 810 money, and nobody can say with a straight face it's worth it compared to those. if you want dust protection and a "more solid" front panel, the 550D would be cheaper and a better buy straight away.


----------



## twitchyzero

^ any particular dust filters you can suggest?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> ^ any particular dust filters you can suggest?


for the side panel

for the front (use high pressure fans)


----------



## pc-illiterate

for the front http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=251 $5 each but they are really good filters.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> for the front http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=251 $5 each but they are really good filters.


I've been thinking about changing to these. they're in my local microcenter for $5. do they require high pressure fans? doesn't look like it. might make the switch.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i had them on the stock fans til i swapped in the h100 fans...
at my frys also $5


----------



## ClaRazzle

Hello,

I am new here and I need a little bit of help. I just bought a Carbide 400R case and I want to mod it to look like the car from the movie Deathproof =]
What I need help with is that I want to have a window on my side panel, but I don't want to buy a dremel just for that, so is there a windowed side panel out there that would fit? Or is there anywhere in the Orlando area that would do the cutting for me??? I'd apreciate any help an ideas =]


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> no dust filter on the side panel and it is a big dust intake. there are several options available like getting an acrylic window as well as some third party dust filters. for a $140 case, this issue should not exist imo, or at the very least the manufacturer should address it and offer a filter or alternative side panel for it themselves. they've ignored completely those of us who took part in the 400/500R beta test and have made some common sense improvements with the 550D/Vengeance cases. what exactly is your criteria for buying a case? the 500R is nice and I'm mostly satisfied with mine, but it's in a tough spot right around some cheaper cases that offer near or identical performance, features and functionality and by the time you get a side panel filter and two for the front you've spent 600T, Shinobi XL, or better yet Switch 810 money, and nobody can say with a straight face it's worth it compared to those. if you want dust protection and a "more solid" front panel, the 550D would be cheaper and a better buy straight away.


hey but if you rimove the side fan, the dust will enter again ?
also whit positive pressure ?


----------



## xupthree60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> hey but if you rimove the side fan, the dust will enter again ?
> also whit positive pressure ?


if you have positive pressure then dust *should* not enter though the mesh. alternatively you can remove the mesh and add a window the size of the cut out, or if you dont want a window you can buy another right side panel and use it on the left since they are interchangeable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaRazzle*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new here and I need a little bit of help. I just bought a Carbide 400R case and I want to mod it to look like the car from the movie Deathproof =]
> What I need help with is that I want to have a window on my side panel, but I don't want to buy a dremel just for that, so is there a windowed side panel out there that would fit? Or is there anywhere in the Orlando area that would do the cutting for me??? I'd apreciate any help an ideas =]


if your really wanting to do some heavy modding you should probably just get a dremel


----------



## ClaRazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> if your really wanting to do some heavy modding you should probably just get a dremel


I have one back in Brazil where I used to live, and I didn't bring it with me when I moved here not only because of the different power outlet thingy, but it's 220v not 110v... and I don't want to have to buy another dremel just to cut one window on my case =/
Any other suggestions? =]


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Are your fans in the top cut-out or inside the case?
> I wonder how effective it can pull if the fans are in the cut-out position (judging from most pics online most people ahve the rad in the cut-out and fans on the inside)


Inside. Loot to my subscription below comment for a link to the rig photos.


----------



## abbynormal

Hello,

Does anyone know if the 400R will hold a CEB sized motherboard? CEB motherboards are 305 × 267 mm (12″ × 10.5″).

Thank you.


----------



## PapiDragon

The Corsair 200R is already in stock at TigerDirect for $59.99 , I Found some pics at a Chinese dealers Facebook Page.
Model # CC-9011023-WW
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4907301






What Do You Guys Think? I hope to see a review very soon!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapiDragon*
> 
> The Corsair 200R is already in stock at TigerDirect for $59.99 , I Found some pics at a Chinese dealers Facebook Page.
> Model # CC-9011023-WW
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4907301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Do You Guys Think? I hope to see a review very soon!











horrible and seems to had bad quality


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yeah....that case looks pretty terrible..


----------



## OverClocker55

Thats looks cheep and crappy.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yup


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yup


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

dont puke on me


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> dont puke on me


----------



## pc-illiterate

How can you judge quality from looking at a few pictures?
It looks like a cheap case not worth $60. What i see in those pictures they used the same gauge steel as the rest of their cases. Still not a $60 case. Drop it to $40 and sell em all day long.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> How can you judge quality from looking at a few pictures?
> It looks like a cheap case not worth $60. What i see in those pictures they used the same gauge steel as the rest of their cases. Still not a $60 case. Drop it to $40 and sell em all day long.


you are also paying for the corsair name. so for $40 you would have to look for used or something re-branded as a cheaper name lol. pretty sure corsair isnt know for being a bang for your buck company. they are a little more on the higher quality side, not saying they are the highest but i dont think you will see many of their even low budget cases going for $40 MRSP lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

This 200r is their low budget case. As i said, it isnt a $60 case. They need to drop the price to a max of $40 to compete with the other budget cases.
The haf 912 is also $60. It doesnt have front panel usb3.0 only 2.0
Though the 200r also has 2 side fans and the bottom fan


----------



## PureBlackFire

the 200R looks to have a nice sized cpu cutout and some real cable management space. it looks to fit right in with the $50-$60 crowd, and from the fans, usb ports and HDD arrangement it's already doing better than most of them. hopefully the build quality isn't crap like those thermaltake cases. also, like the 300R coming out for $90 (really selling for $69 - $79 at stores) this case will be $50 realistically.


----------



## NateST

I recently saw a review that Asus did of their own monitor, or maybe showcase is a better word. Does anyone have an E-ATX board in any of their cases? Asus had a Maximus V Extreme in theirs, and it seemed to fit pretty well. I'd really like an E-ATX board in my case as I want some of the options they have to offer but wasn't sure if they'd actually fit decently enough in the case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

someone has pictures here if i remember right. the mobo almost fits but it does fit. this link will tell you what im talking about but im sure if the owner sees this question, he will provide pics.
http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=97386

found it. it was flamingmidget here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/300#post_15281458


----------



## NateST

Thanks +rep. I'm really considering something for an actual color scheme rather than just hodge podge.


----------



## apocallips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> hi there.. im new here.. just want to share my custom 500r


just adding gpu loop and removing bitspower reservoir ..


----------



## mit5u

My 300R:


Love this case. Cable management can be challenging but still possible to get good results.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

beautiful build. very nice,


----------



## Scott1541

Ohai Corsair Carbide peoples









After lots of thinking and researching cases that suit my requirements and budget I've ordered myself a 300R, it should be here tomorrow so I will post a pic after I've got everything installed.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Ohai Corsair Carbide peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lots of thinking and researching cases that suit my requirements and budget I've ordered myself a 300R, it should be here tomorrow so I will post a pic after I've got everything installed.


cool stuff. willing to see !


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> cool stuff. willing to see !


I don't think it's going to be much to look at









I'm planning to mount my Samsung 830 in the same place as the guy a few posts above but I want to screw it down and I'm not sure if I will be able to do that. It will be interesting to see how well I can hide the cables though. I have a good idea how I can route most cables but I think the fan cables will be a bit more troublesome as I like to run my fans at varying voltages from a molex connector. In my current case it is easy as there are only 3 fans in 2 different locations, now there will be 5 fans all over the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't think it's going to be much to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to mount my Samsung 830 in the same place as the guy a few posts above but I want to screw it down and I'm not sure if I will be able to do that. It will be interesting to see how well I can hide the cables though. I have a good idea how I can route most cables but I think the fan cables will be a bit more troublesome as I like to run my fans at varying voltages from a molex connector. In my current case it is easy as there are only 3 fans in 2 different locations, now there will be 5 fans all over the case.


Get some sleeves and cable grommets


----------



## mit5u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm planning to mount my Samsung 830 in the same place as the guy a few posts above but I want to screw it down and I'm not sure if I will be able to do that..


I used Scotch double sided foam tape - works a treat


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mit5u*
> 
> I used Scotch double sided foam tape - works a treat


Good Idea. I might have to get some of that.


----------



## Scott1541

Ok so I've got most things installed and set up. I have the fan for the side panel still to install but I will do that tomorrow as I need to find a fairly long piece of wire to use and a neat way to route it around from the back..

The only alight issue I have is that my motherboard seems to think the headphone jack is the mic jack and vice versa. It isn't really an issue as I've just swapped them around in the audio control panel but I was wandering whether the issue is because of my motherboard or the jacks actually being the wrong way around.

Also I will post some pics tomorrow once I finish everything off as it's a bit too dark for my crappy phone camera now


----------



## eftj

My acrylic for the side panel mod should arrive tomorrow. Doing the 500r.

Any suggestions on how to do the edge of the acrylic (The point when the acrylic joins the metal)?


----------



## mit5u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The only alight issue I have is that my motherboard seems to think the headphone jack is the mic jack and vice versa. It isn't really an issue as I've just swapped them around in the audio control panel but I was wandering whether the issue is because of my motherboard or the jacks actually being the wrong way around.


This seems to be a common occurance with the 300R - pretty sure you can just swap the cables behind the ports to fix it (no idea if mine has this issue as I don't have them hooked up)


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mit5u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The only alight issue I have is that my motherboard seems to think the headphone jack is the mic jack and vice versa. It isn't really an issue as I've just swapped them around in the audio control panel but I was wandering whether the issue is because of my motherboard or the jacks actually being the wrong way around.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a common occurance with the 300R - pretty sure you can just swap the cables behind the ports to fix it (no idea if mine has this issue as I don't have them hooked up)
Click to expand...

Most of the early versions have this problem. Mine has it. I never bothered to fix it, but it is easy enough. The case's headphone jack is static free, which is rare, so I'm just going to leave it as is.


----------



## teeheetummytums

Hey guys I tried looking but gave up cause I dont wanna look through 240 pages but I wanna find out the maximum height of a cpu heatsink the 300r can take. More specifically the naxt havik 140.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Hey guys I tried looking but gave up cause I dont wanna look through 240 pages but I wanna find out the maximum height of a cpu heatsink the 300r can take. More specifically the naxt havik 140.


The Havik 140 would fit the 300R.

See the post #1818 by samwiches
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1810

I don't know about other heatsinks higher than the Havik 140 (height of 166mm) that also fit the 300R.


----------



## teeheetummytums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> The Havik 140 would fit the 300R.
> See the post #1818 by samwiches
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1810
> I don't know about other heatsinks higher than the Havik 140 (height of 166mm) that also fit the 300R.


Thanks







I guess I should just go ahead and order the nzxt cooler then. Haha I got a little worried because the new corsair 200r specs on the corsair website is actually bigger than the 300r yet the write support of coolers up 160mm


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should just go ahead and order the nzxt cooler then. Haha I got a little worried because the new corsair 200r specs on the corsair website is actually bigger than the 300r yet the write support of coolers up 160mm


Well, I've never heard about the 200R before your post. LOL


----------



## Scott1541

Right then, I've taken a few pictures of my 300R. They aren't the best photos in the world but they're better than if I'd taken them on my phone







The IDE ribbon cable lets the cable management down a bit and I could really do with some grommets but they will have to wait. Also I've switched the headphone and mic jacks around so that is sorted now.






If anyone was wandering the little wire that is hanging next to the rear exhaust fan is for connecting the side panel fan as I blew one of the tracks on the motherboard for the chassis fan header and haven't bothered fixing it as I might make it worse.


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Most of the early versions have this problem. Mine has it. I never bothered to fix it, but it is easy enough. The case's headphone jack is static free, which is rare, so I'm just going to leave it as is.


Werd. My 300R front headphone jack has 0 noise. Love it.


----------



## Scott1541

So what does everyone think about this new Carbide 200R then?

I've just watched Linus' unboxing video and it does look like corsair have cut back on many features of the more expensive cases to produce this case at this price. The shape is pretty basic and features like the tool less 5.25" and 3.5" bays and meshed areas seem to have been simplified/reduced to reduce costs but the case you get doesn't seem too bad for the price. I don't know what cases this will be up against in other countries but in the UK it will probably be competing against cooler master elite series and Antec 300/302, the 200R is in my opinion better than those cases so it should do well.

ION I've had to bite the bullet and order a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter. The only problem is that ebay is the only place I can find that sells them here in the UK and even then they are located in japan/china so I'm going to be waiting up to 4 weeks for it to come.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> So what does everyone think about this new Carbide 200R then?
> I've just watched Linus' unboxing video and it does look like corsair have cut back on many features of the more expensive cases to produce this case at this price. The shape is pretty basic and features like the tool less 5.25" and 3.5" bays and meshed areas seem to have been simplified/reduced to reduce costs but the case you get doesn't seem too bad for the price. I don't know what cases this will be up against in other countries but in the UK it will probably be competing against cooler master elite series and Antec 300/302, the 200R is in my opinion better than those cases so it should do well.
> ION I've had to bite the bullet and order a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter. The only problem is that ebay is the only place I can find that sells them here in the UK and even then they are located in japan/china so I'm going to be waiting up to 4 weeks for it to come.


I have the 300R and I'm impressed for his quality build over other cases at the same price range.

My only cons about the 200R is the clearance for air coolers.
According the Corsair specifications the 200R supports coolers up 160mm of height.
And I believe the listed clearance is without using the upper side fan mount.

I'm using the Hyper 212+ (listed about 159mm of height) so the 200R isn't a good choice for my current configuration.

Well, the 200R seems to be a good choice for who looking a small case with a good quality build.


----------



## oats2012

I've got another rig update for my 300R

I was inspired by nhusters mod to his case with the false floor/ psu shroud (found above). I also had finally had enough of having the side fans block the inside of my case so I decided to put my modding hat on yesterday and do some things to my case.

I wanted to make a full view window and also strengthen the door a bit, so i decide to use 1/4" plexi. And after finally installing it I can honestly say the door is ROCK SOLID now and super sturdy.

I also wanted to use black mirrored plexi for the shroud but both home depot and lowes don't carry small sheets anymore (used to locally). So i decided that I would go ahead and try it any way with he scrap clear plexi I had. It all turned out pretty well I think, the shroud being much easier than i thought and a much cleaner dremel job ( after the door which was first lol). Now I know that the point of a false floor is maybe to hide things like cabling but after instlaling it i kind of like having the fan hovering in my case and lighting a few things up at the bottom.

So any way the pics are below, let me know what yall think and any suggestions? I am currently considering placing a few decals on the shroud? thoughts on which ones I should use? ( I think it would be cool because the symbols would be back lit

Thanks for comments









Before the mod


AFTER




Window, notice the cuts are a bit rough....this is my first serious use of a dremel to cut into something, could be cleaner but turned out ok




workbench lol


paintball mask....eye protection and for the face as cutting wheels fly apart lol


















probably more to come in the future soon, you guys know....the rig is never finished completely
















Update:
Ok so I had some extra plexi glass from the first mod and decided to do a few other things lol....

1. I shrouded the section above the drive bay cage and make the attached secondary fan look like it wasn't just slapped into the case.
2. I took an old antec green 80mm fan and decided to make a custom plexi AMD backlit symbol. I ended up mounting it just below the video card to feed it more air to its fan and over its heat pipes directly (it dropped temps 2 degrees









I used my one speed dremel again to do both new mods. Once I had cut the small piece for the AMD symbol I sand papered the clear finish off and then spray painted it matte black. My lines could have been slightly more straight but between the jagged lines and the matte black dimpled paint job I think it kind of has a monster energy look to it maybe?



















Anyway let me know what yall think?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

nice build mate. i have a green setup aswell


----------



## Clos

anyone used a 400R for a server platform? how well do they do in regards to Air Cooling? i have a 650D for gaming, wanna use this case for a Multimedia server. Inputs?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> anyone used a 400R for a server platform? how well do they do in regards to Air Cooling? i have a 650D for gaming, wanna use this case for a Multimedia server. Inputs?


the case is suited for most needs. for a server i say you are all good for airflow


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> So what does everyone think about this new Carbide 200R then?
> I've just watched Linus' unboxing video and it does look like corsair have cut back on many features of the more expensive cases to produce this case at this price. The shape is pretty basic and features like the tool less 5.25" and 3.5" bays and meshed areas seem to have been simplified/reduced to reduce costs but the case you get doesn't seem too bad for the price. I don't know what cases this will be up against in other countries but in the UK it will probably be competing against cooler master elite series and Antec 300/302, the 200R is in my opinion better than those cases so it should do well.
> ION I've had to bite the bullet and order a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter. The only problem is that ebay is the only place I can find that sells them here in the UK and even then they are located in japan/china so I'm going to be waiting up to 4 weeks for it to come.


lol, when i used my old mobo in my 300r, I couldn't find a USB 3.0 > 2.0 header cable either. So I went to Fry's( they don't even sell one) and stole one from the parts box from the 400r display model.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok I like the 200R and all but the 300R is on newegg for 64$ with free shipping and the 200R is 59$ and 10$ for shipping.. hmm lol


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok I like the 200R and all but the 300R is on newegg for 64$ with free shipping and the 200R is 59$ and 10$ for shipping.. hmm lol


Actually the 200R is smaller than the 300R.
But the 200R was specified on the Corsair product site with the wrong dimensions and bigger than the 300R.

For who doesn't know about that would make sense the 200R is more expensive. LOL

According to the CorsairGeorge, maybe somebody put the packaging dimensions instead of the product dimensions. LOL

See post #16.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1319686/corsair-carbide-series-200r-just-launched/10


----------



## oats2012

So in my modding madness the last few days I had one final piece of plexi scrap and an idea....its far from prefect but for a first attempt i think it came out decently









just thought I'd share with you guys. Let me know what you think









made for a 140mm fan. Don't know where to put it in my case (getting crowded last few days lol) I thought about putting t in the front over one of the fans but the green doesnt look very good back lighting it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











well I found a spot







turns out the front asthetic screws are the same spacing as a 140 mm fan and fit my pre drilled holes I made in the corsair logo cut out. i don't know if I will leave it on the front. but for now i like the backlight effect and having a much larger case badge on the front













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scott1541

I've had to make myself a dust filter for the side panel on my 300R today as I've noticed a bit of dust building up on the flat surfaces inside. I'm hoping this will keep most dust out of the case now.


----------



## frequency10

Hi guys, i want know if ¿Asrock Z77 Oc Formula its compatible with Carbide 500R? Oc formula is E-ATX.. i want other full tower case but, i dont have more cash! LOL


----------



## jo0055

Hello guys, i'm french








Anyway, here my rig


----------



## eftj

Just got my braided cables and my NZXT Hue installed. My acrylic will arrive tomorrow for the side panel


----------



## beanscene

Hey fellow carbide series owners








Haven't posted any photos of my build on here since i got rid of those awful cold cathodes, rigged up new LEDs for the raystorm, swapped out my tubing and started running mayhems mint green pastel coolant + a bunch of other changes. Still a lot to do in this ever changing build, especially now that i am thinking of adding an EK Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced :S. Open to any advice or criticisms














Is it going to all fit? Going to have to get a bit creative with my tubing i think









@oats2012: that window mod looks great!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Hey fellow carbide series owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted any photos of my build on here since i got rid of those awful cold cathodes, rigged up new LEDs for the raystorm, swapped out my tubing and started running mayhems mint green pastel coolant + a bunch of other changes. Still a lot to do in this ever changing build, especially now that i am thinking of adding an EK Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced :S. Open to any advice or criticisms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to all fit? Going to have to get a bit creative with my tubing i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @oats2012: that window mod looks great!






be right back, gotta clean my pants


----------



## OverClocker55

@beanscene
Maybe try and mod a 360m rad on the top and a 240 over the hard drive cages that way you can get a cool window instead of the rad being there. Also a 360 rad would cool your cpu and gpu no problem.Just my


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jo0055*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here my rig


Nice build, very good fans and psu. I see you like be quiet!








I used they stuff too, psu + 9x fan in my 500r


----------



## jo0055

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Nice build, very good fans and psu. I see you like be quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used they stuff too, psu + 9x fan in my 500r


Thx dude








Yes I love Be Quiet, it's a very good brand. Love their poducts.
And I love Corsair too








I need two more fans in front of my case, but I don't know which one I have to put


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> be right back, gotta clean my pants


hahaha your response made my day. cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> @beanscene
> Maybe try and mod a 360m rad on the top and a 240 over the hard drive cages that way you can get a cool window instead of the rad being there. Also a 360 rad would cool your cpu and gpu no problem.Just my


Thanks for the














When i first planned on watercooling i was going to try a 360 rad at the top but decided against it just because it would require removing the whole top grille and cutting up a lot of the case. Not really that keen on putting that much work into modding, i would rather just buy a NZXT switch 810 or build a case from scratch to my own specs.

In regards to removing the rad on the side panel, i am thinking about it. I already have a (tiny) window, but a big one would be a lot nicer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> just adding gpu loop and removing bitspower reservoir ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is awesome....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> Nice build, very good fans and psu. I see you like be quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used they stuff too, psu + 9x fan in my 500r


I like it to


----------



## samoth777

Will the H100 fit in the 200R?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Will the H100 fit in the 200R?


yes. it sure will


----------



## samoth777

thats great!







correct me if im wrong, but the 300r cant fit an h100 and the 200r can?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if im wrong, but the 300r cant fit an h100 and the 200r can?


i cant comment on the 200R, but the 300R will not fit a H100, you are correct


----------



## Scott1541

I've seen several pictures of a H100 fitted inside a 300R. One person used slim fans and the other person chopped bits out of the fans for RAM etc.. to fit.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Will the H100 fit in the 200R?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yes. it sure will


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if im wrong, but the 300r cant fit an h100 and the 200r can?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i cant comment on the 200R, but the 300R will not fit a H100, you are correct


it depends on the motherboard actually.
here is 1 with an amd board.


intel boards, usually need to mod fan(cut) because the ram and or mobo heatsinks hit the fan.


----------



## edsai

The H100 would most likely not fit the 300R.

Legit Reviews
When I tried to install the 25mm thick fans that come with the Corsair Hydro H100 water cooler, I found that they interfered with the memory modules and even the RAM slots. If I wanted to make it work I could have used half-height 12mm thick 120mm fans in place of the stock H100 fans. Since the 300R is an entry level case, it is not a deal breaker that we ran into some water cooling issues as not everyone does water cooling. That said, if the case had been a ½" taller the Corsair Hydro H100 liquid CPU cooling system could have been easily used with this motherboard.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1884/1/

Post by Ram Guy
Since the case has a very limited roof clearance, we cannot really say 100% - On some MB it might work but i guessing most of them will have the clearance issue.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=103815&highlight=300r

Corsair Tech Suport
The H100 will likely not fit as most motherboards have heatsinks near the top of them that would obstruct the radiator and fans.


----------



## rexbinary

The H100 radiator alone wouldn't fit my 300R Windowed with a Maximus V GENE installed. I had to have Corsair swap it for an H80. Then the H80 would't fit with both fans on it with fans also installed in the side window.


----------



## edsai

I've heard this from the Corsair Tech Suport about the 300R and the H80: if you are installing an X79 motherboard with 8 DIMM slots then the memory would likely obstruct the H80's radiator.


----------



## OverClocker55

The 200R looks better and cheaper. Good Job Corsair!


----------



## lalalaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Will the H100 fit in the 200R?


you should see the TTL review



at minute 12 you can see it, he explains


----------



## samoth777

Thanks for your answers guys!


----------



## ClaRazzle

I have a question,
I have a 400R, is there a way I can take the front panel and the thingy with the USB, audio jacks, etc from the case so I can sleeve the cables?

Thank you!


----------



## kjames05

Hey guys,

I just posted a new thread that I desperately need some help with. Here is the link (http://www.overclock.net/t/1322343/need-help-with-installing-gigabyte-mobo-into-corsair-carbide-300r)


----------



## apocallips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> My acrylic for the side panel mod should arrive tomorrow. Doing the 500r.
> Any suggestions on how to do the edge of the acrylic (The point when the acrylic joins the metal)?


have no idea on that because im buy the ready made from local seller.. why dont you just redraw the mesh cover on the acrylic paper cover.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Hey fellow carbide series owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted any photos of my build on here since i got rid of those awful cold cathodes, rigged up new LEDs for the raystorm, swapped out my tubing and started running mayhems mint green pastel coolant + a bunch of other changes. Still a lot to do in this ever changing build, especially now that i am thinking of adding an EK Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced :S. Open to any advice or criticisms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to all fit? Going to have to get a bit creative with my tubing i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @oats2012: that window mod looks great!


if im not wrong your loop from cpu > rad >pump + res>rad > rad >gpu> cpu again right? this just an idea. why dont just you remove the 240 rad beside hdd rack because i think no function of having two rad in series accept decreasing the flow rate. moreover the rad next to hdd rack using small fan which not gaining much benefit to the system. then you can put your ek res there..


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> if im not wrong your loop from cpu > rad >pump + res>rad > rad >gpu> cpu again right? this just an idea. why dont just you remove the 240 rad beside hdd rack because i think no function of having two rad in series accept decreasing the flow rate. moreover the rad next to hdd rack using small fan which not gaining much benefit to the system. then you can put your ek res there..


Sorry apocallips, i am having a bit of trouble telling what your trying to say (i mean no offence). When you say in series are you referring to having one rad placed directly after the other one in the loop? If so this should have zero affect on the performance of the radiators. The 240 up against the HDD cage has the same Scythe gentle typhoon fans on it as the other two, and should have plenty of air going through it, although the fact it adds heated air back into the case is not ideal.

I will probably end up taking out one of the rads but as i don't really need 3 and its far too messy


----------



## itsdim

My 400r: First mod done, replaced the 2 ****ty 120mm fans, replaced with 3 140mm xigmateks.

yay or nay?

for some reason, once uploaded.. the image decides to rotate, sorry


----------



## nickbu1

I have a 400R and have recently wanted to be able to control the speed of the front fans as they are quite loud.
Would it be possible to replace these fans with quieter ones and the plug them directly into the motherboard, could I then get a white LED strip and control this strip using the switch on the front of the case?
Also which fans would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## eftj

Build is finished, here are the results:





And here's the full album showing updates and progress. I just need to do the edges of the window now.


----------



## 10speedr

Nice!!!


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsdim*
> 
> My 400r: First mod done, replaced the 2 ****ty 120mm fans, replaced with 3 140mm xigmateks.
> 
> yay or nay?
> for some reason, once uploaded.. the image decides to rotate, sorry


thats alot of airflow! yay ofcourse!


----------



## OverClocker55

I want a 100R. Micro ATX beast.. Please!


----------



## lalalaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want a 100R. Micro ATX beast.. Please!


jaja that would be awsome!


----------



## edsai

Hey folks,

Does the H80 fit the 400R?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Hey folks,
> Does the H80 fit the 400R?


it sure does man !


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Hey folks,
> Does the H80 fit the 400R?


ya man


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ya man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> it sure does man !


Thanks!


----------



## itsdim

Thought i would upload images of my CPU cooler, the Zalman CNPS12X.. this thing is a beast, 3 LED fans, awesome cooling.
I first used Corsair H80.. first one was faulty, rattled like crazy. Got it replaced another 2 times, and the same dodgy crap.. so i switched from water cooling to this. And very happy with it.





It's a bit massive, and kind of takes over 2 of my 4 ram slots. But still made it work. Looks really cool, whilst keeping my CPU temp always around 30 degrees Celsius.

yay or nay?


----------



## Conspiracy

that thing from zalman looks intense


----------



## Scott1541

It looks weird, I've never seen another cooler quite like it.

(Not that I actively look at pictures of coolers)


----------



## pc-illiterate

itsdim, you need to get some low profile ram. i dont know what board youre using but in almost every scenario the ram being side by side like that means its running in single channel.


----------



## Celcius

Can you fit a CM Megaflow 200mm on the side if using an nh-d14?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Can you fit a CM Megaflow 200mm on the side if using an nh-d14?


The CM fan is too thick.


----------



## Celcius

Thanks, I guess I would have to go with dual 120's or 140's on the side...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I would have to go with dual 120's or 140's on the side...


I would fully check but my 500R was sold.


----------



## CloudWhite

GF picked up a white 500R for me yesterday so I'm joining the club!







Great case, was really easy to build on and fits my Noctua D14 with plenty of room to spare. Only real gripe with the case is that I wish Corsair had given a more useful fan controller with standard connections, and maybe make the front/top air filters more easily removable.

Otherwise loving it so far! Just need to install some more fans


----------



## martian1

Just opened my carbide R500 prior build and i have noticed i may have a couple of problems..i have a corsair power supply with 600mm long cables i don't think the 24pin power lead will go behind the mobo tray without an extender..is that correct and is the 8pin power lead the same i really don't want these cables trailing across the motherboard! I want to order fast if needed so help appreciated.
The other thing is silly really and i feel a berk posting the question but i noticed the motherboard mounting standoffs are pre-fitted can anyone tell me what you do about the top three motherboard standoffs as there is just 3 raised points on the tray without standoffs fitted, do you just screw the board down into them..i tried a couple of motherboard screws but they don't seem to fit the thread seems different they fit fine in the other standoffs whats gives ?

Thanks all


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martian1*
> 
> Just opened my carbide R500 prior build and i have noticed i may have a couple of problems..i have a corsair power supply with 600mm long cables i don't think the 24pin power lead will go behind the mobo tray without an extender..is that correct and is the 8pin power lead the same i really don't want these cables trailing across the motherboard! I want to order fast if needed so help appreciated.
> The other thing is silly really and i feel a berk posting the question but i noticed the motherboard mounting standoffs are pre-fitted can anyone tell me what you do about the top three motherboard standoffs as there is just 3 raised points on the tray without standoffs fitted, do you just screw the board down into them..i tried a couple of motherboard screws but they don't seem to fit the thread seems different they fit fine in the other standoffs whats gives ?
> Thanks all


I don't know about the lengths and whether your cables are long enough but the 24 pin usually connects about half way up the motherboard on the right and the 8 pin normally connects to the motherboard at the top near the CPU socket. If you need any extender I bet it will be an 8 pin one as that cables goes all the way to the top of the motherboard behind the tray and through to the connector, I don't think the 24 pin would need to be quite as long unless I've really underestimated how big a 500R is









With the standoffs you don't need to do anything to the raised up ones, just screw straight into them. You only need to screw standoffs into the holes that are not raised up. (I think anyway, I've never seen a 500R in real life)


----------



## martian1

Yeah thats what i feared if the 24pin don't reach what chance has the 8pin, my psu is the..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003QP417O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B008O0RTFC&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=162P10MQSYE428V6C186

Just hoping to get someone with a similar psu and this case to confirm they are ok or not! Same with motherboard mounting..someone must have put a motherboard in a R500 on here







the standard motherboard screws don't fit the top holes thread seems different

cheers


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martian1*
> 
> Yeah thats what i feared if the 24pin don't reach what chance has the 8pin, my psu is the..
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003QP417O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B008O0RTFC&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=162P10MQSYE428V6C186
> Just hoping to get someone with a similar psu and this case to confirm they are ok or not! Same with motherboard mounting..someone must have put a motherboard in a R500 on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the standard motherboard screws don't fit the top holes thread seems different
> cheers


Googling seems to suggest you will be alright regarding the cable length. The 500R is 51cm high so if your cables are 60cm long then you shouldn't have any problems.

I don't know about your screw problem but are you sure you have the right screws and are putting them in the right holes


----------



## pc-illiterate

martian both my 650tx and my ax850 cables reach fine. in fact my 24 pin cable is extremely long.


----------



## LakersHater

Update to my rig. Posted the 1st two pictures back in February of my original rig, built on an AMD platform with a GTX 560ti. Since then I have made some minor....upgrades

MSi Z77-GD55 with an i5 3570K at 4.4GHz. EVGA GTX 670 FTW LE with an EVGA backplate. 2x4GB G.Skill Sniper 2133 memory. Corsair H100 and Kingston Hyper X 120 GB SSD. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martian1*
> 
> Yeah thats what i feared if the 24pin don't reach what chance has the 8pin, my psu is the..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003QP417O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B008O0RTFC&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=162P10MQSYE428V6C186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hoping to get someone with a similar psu and this case to confirm they are ok or not! Same with motherboard mounting..someone must have put a motherboard in a R500 on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the standard motherboard screws don't fit the top holes thread seems different
> 
> cheers


as far as cable length you don't have anything to worry about. in my experience the corsair TX, HX and AX series (as well as the antec HCG 750/900) have some of the longer cables standard than many other power supplies and they won't come up short unless you have an absolutely huge case. as far as the motherboard mounting, use the screws that look like this:


----------



## martian1

Yes those screws fit fine in the the pre-installed brass offsets but not in the 3 holes at the top of mounting tray [the non standard ones] seems like they have a different thread







strange! unless the threads in case are damaged, you can see in the great pics taken by lakershater what mobo holes i am on about at the top of board. So i will have no problem taking the leads from the psu out of the side of case then along and back into case to fit to mobo? I don't intend to have any cables visible across board itself so they will need to be longer as i am taking a longer route hope that makes sense

cheeers


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martian1*
> 
> Yes those screws fit fine in the the pre-installed brass offsets but not in the 3 holes at the top of mounting tray [the non standard ones] seems like they have a different thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange! unless the threads in case are damaged, you can see in the great pics taken by lakershater what mobo holes i am on about at the top of board. So i will have no problem taking the leads from the psu out of the side of case then along and back into case to fit to mobo? I don't intend to have any cables visible across board itself so they will need to be longer as i am taking a longer route hope that makes sense
> 
> cheeers


ok I gotcha. I had the other screws in and they didn't fit the top holes, but those ones fit fine for me so maybe they are stripped a bit. I don't know exactly what you mean about cables, but it sounds like your standard cable management almost everybody does so I'm sure it will be fine. you could always go and get some extensions if you want. good luck to you.


----------



## edsai

Hey folks.

I've impressed with the quality build by the Corsair cases like the 300R, 400R and the 500R.

So I'm just curious about the quality build about the Thermaltake cases or the Aerocool cases when compared to the Corsair cases.
I've heard that the Thermaltake cases aren't great but the Aerocool cases like the Strike X series are nice.

Do you have any good or cons about the Thermaltake or the Aerocool cases?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> I've impressed with the quality build by the Corsair cases like the 300R, 400R and the 500R.
> 
> So I'm just curious about the quality build about the Thermaltake cases or the Aerocool cases when compared to the Corsair cases.
> I've heard that the Thermaltake cases aren't great but the Aerocool cases like the Strike X series are nice.
> 
> Do you have any good or cons about the Thermaltake or the Aerocool cases?


Thermaltake's, lower end cases rate pretty low for build quality. I've built dozens of pc with them. they are very tight inside and use the thinnest panel I've felt on any case. the HAF 912, Source 210, Enermax Ostrong and now 200R have been great for the budget segment so there are some good options there. their Element G wasn't bad. I had that for one of my own builds. it was a bit small, but it had a nice LED color change function and also had the absolute best idea I have seen ever implemented on a case. the side panel fan is connected to a latch that when disconnected turns the fan off so you don't have to disconnect the fan cable when yopu want to remove the side panel. something the 500R (and every case with side panel fan mounts) would greatly benefit from. their other cases look too ugly/plastic for my liking, but I can't speak to their build quality. all of the aerocool cases I can find look like they range from being rebrands of those basic $20 logysis cases to the raidmax designs. basically, avoid them completely. the strike X line doesn't look like a good choice either.


Spoiler: strikeX GT









Spoiler: strikeX






not much room for cable management, old school hard drive installation and small cpu cutouts. the ST is much better if you want a huge case.


----------



## edsai

Thanks a lot to share these informations. REP+

I'm a 300R owner, so it's easy to me dislike low build quality cases.
I agree that there's other nice cases by Cooler Master and NZXT.

But I've heard people recommending the Thermaltake and the Aerocool cases.
So I've impressed about these recommendations and I was just curious if I was wrong or not about these brands. LOL


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Thanks a lot to share these informations. REP+
> 
> I'm a 300R owner, so it's easy to me dislike low build quality cases.
> I agree that there's other nice cases by Cooler Master and NZXT.
> 
> But I've heard people recommending the Thermaltake and the Aerocool cases.
> So I've impressed about these recommendations and I was just curious if I was wrong or not about these brands. LOL


Objectively there are less then 3 Thermaltake cases I could ever recommend to anyone. Aerocool has none, aside from maybe the ST, but that contends with Azza 9000, NZXT Switch 810/Phantom 820, CM Cosmos II etc., so all that plastic and the loose grommets and small cpu cutout don't help it's case against those.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Objectively there are less then 3 Thermaltake cases I could ever recommend to anyone. Aerocool has none, aside from maybe the ST, but that contends with Azza 9000, NZXT Switch 810/Phantom 820, CM Cosmos II etc., so all that plastic and the loose grommets and small cpu cutout don't help it's case against those.


Well, the NZXT Switch 810 and Phantom 820 are huge. LOL


----------



## EvilBugga

Im re-painting my 400r so far its turned out pretty good im painting the majority of the case matt white, and then painting all the fan grills a nice blue (buying blue paint tommorow) heres the progress so far.


Front


ran out of paint doing the front

might get some blue led fans for the side panel and front fans

Heres a picture of a 500R i edited (im using 400r but picture of 500r was already white the cases are almost the same anyway)
also i missed editing the front IO but that will also be painted white


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

this will look pretty awesome mate. i say for the black part of the front of the case be white aswell


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks pretty sick mate


----------



## gonsa

Hello everybody!

My name is Gonçalo and this is my first post here.
I just made a €1000 upgrade this week and I'm very happy with it








Here are my specs:

Case: Corsair 500R Black
Mobo: Asrock Z77 extreme4
Processor: Intel i5 3570k
CPU Cooler: H100
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2x4GB 2133MHz CAS11 1.5v
Graphic Card: Asus GTX660Ti OC
SSD: Kingston HiperX 3K 240GB
PSU: HX1000

(I will take pictures this weekend)

The reason that brings me here, despite the desire to share my rig with you all is that one of my front fans, is making a rotation noise, seems like it's the bearing or something.


Now my first question is: Where can I get a corsair fan like this one, to match the other in the front?
Second question: Can I change both the front fans with similar ones, with led lights, and will the power and speed buttons in the front case still work with them?

Thank you.

Peace
gonsa


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> My name is Gonçalo and this is my first post here.
> I just made a €1000 upgrade this week and I'm very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> Case: Corsair 500R Black
> Mobo: Asrock Z77 extreme4
> Processor: Intel i5 3570k
> CPU Cooler: H100
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2x4GB 2133MHz CAS11 1.5v
> Graphic Card: Asus GTX660Ti OC
> SSD: Kingston HiperX 3K 240GB
> PSU: HX1000
> 
> (I will take pictures this weekend)
> 
> The reason that brings me here, despite the desire to share my rig with you all is that one of my front fans, is making a rotation noise, seems like it's the bearing or something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my first question is: Where can I get a corsair fan like this one, to match the other in the front?
> Second question: Can I change both the front fans with similar ones, with led lights, and will the power and speed buttons in the front case still work with them?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Peace
> gonsa


hello and good luck with your new upgrade. you can buy the stock fans from here. you can use any 120mm fans in the front of the case, but you will not be able to use any other fans with the built in fan controller without some minor modification to the connector. hope that helps.


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> hello and good luck with your new upgrade. you can buy the stock fans from here. you can use any 120mm fans in the front of the case, but you will not be able to use any other fans with the built in fan controller without some minor modification to the connector. hope that helps.


Thank you PureBlackFire for your quick answer.

I was now wondering. Could there be anyone here who has already changed their stock fans and wanted to sell one of them?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> hello and good luck with your new upgrade. you can buy the stock fans from here. you can use any 120mm fans in the front of the case, but you will not be able to use any other fans with the built in fan controller without some minor modification to the connector. hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PureBlackFire for your quick answer.
> 
> I was now wondering. Could there be anyone here who has already changed their stock fans and wanted to sell one of them?
Click to expand...

it's probably cheaper to buy from the manufacturer. or better yet, since the stock fans suck imo, buy two better fans for the case. funny enough I changed mine and only have one inside the case (mounted on the bottom of the case in front of my power supply) while the other is inside the box to my case.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> My name is Gonçalo and this is my first post here.
> I just made a €1000 upgrade this week and I'm very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my specs:
> Case: Corsair 500R Black
> Mobo: Asrock Z77 extreme4
> Processor: Intel i5 3570k
> CPU Cooler: H100
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2x4GB 2133MHz CAS11 1.5v
> Graphic Card: Asus GTX660Ti OC
> SSD: Kingston HiperX 3K 240GB
> PSU: HX1000
> (I will take pictures this weekend)
> The reason that brings me here, despite the desire to share my rig with you all is that one of my front fans, is making a rotation noise, seems like it's the bearing or something.
> 
> Now my first question is: Where can I get a corsair fan like this one, to match the other in the front?
> Second question: Can I change both the front fans with similar ones, with led lights, and will the power and speed buttons in the front case still work with them?
> Thank you.
> Peace
> gonsa


the lighting button is exclusive only to that fan. changing the fan out will NOT allow you to control the light.

*before buying this fan i would strongly advise you to contact Corsair and they should be able to send you a new fan, free of charge, as part of the warranty*

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html

fan link


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> the lighting button is exclusive only to that fan. changing the fan out will NOT allow you to control the light.
> *before buying this fan i would strongly advise you to contact Corsair and they should be able to send you a new fan, free of charge, as part of the warranty*
> http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html
> 
> fan link


thanks, just filled a tech support file at their website.


----------



## martian1

Hope someone can help i have the r500 case with white led fans. I have the two front fand and side fan connected together and they get power from a molex. My problem is i cannot notice any change in speed of fans when i alter the switches settings for the speed of fans.. All 3 position seem the same. Any ideas anyone is it bust ?
Thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

you wont hear a speed change. they are quiet as hell. pretty weak in my opinion too.


----------



## eftj

The onboard fan controller is pretty bad. The speed difference is poor. I replaced the onboard controller with a Hydra Pro and put 5 BitFenix Spectre Blue LED fans in.


----------



## martian1

Strange my antec case they go from quiet to a tornado when you adjust them..dissapointed although i have 7 fans in total so i should be fine.


----------



## Retrolock

Hey guys I've owned the 500r for about two months now. Still suck at cable management though lol XD


----------



## Arktemis

Can anyone recommend me a radiator that would fit at the top of a Carbide 500R other than the H100? I am open to mod to case if I have to, I just don't know what I'll have to do if that's the case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

The best 240 or.280.without modifying is the ex 240 or 280.


----------



## Clos

Question for the 400r owners, well, 2 actually. I have a 650d i love, but like the extra fan mountings of the 400r, and that its not a 200mm in the front, but i will only swap if these two criteria can be met... 1, can the 400 r fit a 280mm rad up top without modding?? In pull setup preferably, and what about the front? If i remove the hdd cages of course. 2. Can the 400r fit an extended psu like the ax1200? Would like to use the bottom fan also, but not necessary. I tried searching, but found nothing, and lazy to read 225+ pgs.


----------



## fatlardo

Does anyone have a extended mother board? What did you do to make the sata cable fit? I put one of those extenders screws so the board is higher on one side. Wonder if that is safe? I have a D14 sli video cards. Wonder if it adds stress to the mother board. Opinions please. Thank you.


----------



## funfortehfun

Add the 200R to the title!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Does anyone have a extended mother board? What did you do to make the sata cable fit? I put one of those extenders screws so the board is higher on one side. Wonder if that is safe? I have a D14 sli video cards. Wonder if it adds stress to the mother board. Opinions please. Thank you.


you have to dremel out the corner so the mobo fits down inside the recess.

clos, im pretty sure you would have to mount the fans outside unless you change your ram out for the samsung green. then the cpu 8 pin power connector MAY hit or the heatsinks on the vrm's. neither a 240 or 280 will fit in the front without modding. i think ive seen someone with a long psu but i think they had a 120 fan in the bottom.


----------



## MatthewH12

I just got my build finished Wednesday, and will try to get some more pictures up soon.

http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/4/48616710100776606196864.jpg

Core i5-3350 @ 4.1Ghz (+4 bins)
Asus p8z77-v lk
8GB PC1600 DDR3 GSkill
96gb Kingston v+100 ssd as boot drive
2tb hdd and 160gb velociraptor
Xfx GeForce 9800gt
SoundBlaster x-fi
LG DVD-RW / LiteOn(?) Bluray reader
generic card reader with vantec bay adapter
Corsair 400R

It's very fast, much faster then my phenom II x4 3.5 with ddr2 although I did reuse many parts due to finances (ex 9800gt)









--Matt


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you have to dremel out the corner so the mobo fits down inside the recess.
> clos, im pretty sure you would have to mount the fans outside unless you change your ram out for the samsung green. then the cpu 8 pin power connector MAY hit or the heatsinks on the vrm's. neither a 240 or 280 will fit in the front without modding. i think ive seen someone with a long psu but i think they had a 120 fan in the bottom.


That answered my question, and i appreciate the informations. tossed ya a +rep for that. guess i'll stay with the 650D and use the 400r for a silent server.

Thanks!


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arktemis*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a radiator that would fit at the top of a Carbide 500R other than the H100? I am open to mod to case if I have to, I just don't know what I'll have to do if that's the case.


280 fits tight at the top , but no mods needed
i used magicool slim, but i think black ice GTS 280 should fit too

you can check this on my build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652


----------



## pc-illiterate

the ex280 is a better rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> The Bgears Blasters are the best performing 140mm rad fans you can get, but while not "loud" are certainly not whisper-silent either.
> EX280 is a better choice than the GTS as it is slightly thicker and has 19 split fins per inch, as opposed to 30fpi on the GTS, which gives the EX much better performance at lower fan speeds yet still allows it to scale upward incredibly well. The GTS will require high-powered fans, likely push-pull, to perform as it should.
> Another fan option is the Akasa Apache or Viper, one of which I believe is available in PWM. Two of those with a PWM splitter cable and your computer would only be as loud as it needs to be.
> Fwiw, I have 6 Bgears Blasters 140mm for the EX420 and they are fantastic, and a downright steal when you consider price: performance.


----------



## Pr0stex

My Corsair 500r with H100


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

looks suspiciously like mine


----------



## Pr0stex

Niice, what fans do you have?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

bitfenix spectre 120mm fans (green)

and bitefenix alchemy LED strips


----------



## Simplynicko

stay tuned...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> 
> stay tuned...













i'm interested


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm interested


im getting an EATX mobo that i have to mod to fit into this case. gonna paint fans and radiator after sandblasting


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> im getting an EATX mobo that i have to mod to fit into this case. gonna paint fans and radiator after sandblasting


i got chills


----------



## pc-illiterate

mediablasting*


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is what I don't understand. The case costs about 110-120. (500R) But for like 80 more you can a case big enough for a 360 rad. So why spend so much time modding and everything? Just get a better case trololo


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is what I don't understand. The case costs about 110-120. (500R) But for like 80 more you can a case big enough for a 360 rad. So why spend so much time modding and everything? Just get a better case trololo


it's a hobby, i could afford a caselabs but where's the fun with just installing stuff?


----------



## Pr0stex

What size do i need on the Side Window to get this?


And where should i place the screws?


----------



## gonsa

finished my rig last week and took some pictures on the weekend.
i used evga mod rigs to showcase it.

http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=31044

thanks for your help


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> What size do i need on the Side Window to get this?
> 
> And where should i place the screws?


IIRC, Mine was 3mmx299mmx230mm, but I'd double check it yourself. You also have to do the corners yourself.


----------



## lalalaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> 
> stay tuned...


fans pointing outside? are you sure for negative pressure?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lalalaa*
> 
> fans pointing outside? are you sure for negative pressure?


umm they blow inside, at least that was the intention. im taking it apart again to paint them.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lalalaa*
> 
> fans pointing outside? are you sure for negative pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> umm they blow inside, at least that was the intention. im taking it apart again to paint them.
Click to expand...

got those same fans mister. the way you have them it's 100% definitely blowing *outside*. unless you plan to flip the rad around that is.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> got those same fans mister. the way you have them it's 100% definitely blowing *outside*. unless you plan to flip the rad around that is.


hehe, you're right. i had just slapped it on to see what it's gonna look like.


----------



## lalalaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> hehe, you're right. i had just slapped it on to see what it's gonna look like.


make sure you twist them and put some filters







magnetic filters if you can ^_^


----------



## ElevenEleven

Could anyone tell me precise dimensions for the window opening on this side panel for 300R, please?










Also, I'd love to know how the acrylic window is attached to the panel - whether it is easy to remove.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Hello fellow Corsair case owners!! I'm a proud 600T SE owner, and I have a question for you fine folks!
I was looking at the 300R, and wondering if anyone would know if the 5.25" drive bay would fit in the 600T. I have plans for my case, but I need moar room, and really only need 3 drive bays. I managed to get a spare from a guy who removed his completly, and have plans to chop and mod it, but if I can get the drive bays from a 300, I think it would look much more professional.
Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Hello fellow Corsair case owners!! I'm a proud 600T SE owner, and I have a question for you fine folks!
> I was looking at the 300R, and wondering if anyone would know if the 5.25" drive bay would fit in the 600T. I have plans for my case, but I need moar room, and really only need 3 drive bays. I managed to get a spare from a guy who removed his completly, and have plans to chop and mod it, but if I can get the drive bays from a 300, I think it would look much more professional.
> Any info is greatly appreciated


fyi they sell replacement bays on corsair.com and it's not horribly expensive either


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Could anyone tell me precise dimensions for the window opening on this side panel for 300R, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd love to know how the acrylic window is attached to the panel - whether it is easy to remove.


its 14" x 14.25 " just measured mine

and its held on by clips on the back which are part of the metal door stuck through slots in the factory window and then bent over the inside to keep it in place. I replaced my factory window with a solid piece of acrylic. one of the clips is seen in the top left of the picture you posted

here is a link to the thread i posted the pictures

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322382/case-mod-build-log-the-sulaco-ocn-alien-evolution/0_100

hope that helps!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> its 14" x 14.25 " just measured mine
> and its held on by clips on the back which are part of the metal door stuck through slots in the factory window and then bent over the inside to keep it in place. I replaced my factory window with a solid piece of acrylic. one of the clips is seen in the top left of the picture you posted
> here is a link to the thread i posted the pictures
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322382/case-mod-build-log-the-sulaco-ocn-alien-evolution/0_100
> hope that helps!


It does - thank you very much!!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> fyi they sell replacement bays on corsair.com and it's not horribly expensive either


I could only find the Hard Drive cages there, not the 5.25" Optical Drive bays. I looked in teh parts section, but couldn't find them anywhere else :/
If anyone knows where to find them, or has one they pulled out, let me know







I have PayPal


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I could only find the Hard Drive cages there, not the 5.25" Optical Drive bays. I looked in teh parts section, but couldn't find them anywhere else :/
> If anyone knows where to find them, or has one they pulled out, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have PayPal


im confused as to which part you need


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> im confused as to which part you need


He is needing the drive cage where you would put the optical drives (i.e. DVD/CD/Bluray). I would help but I have a 400R.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Does it have 3 slots? Or 4?


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Does it have 3 slots? Or 4?


The 400R has 4 slots. There would also be the problem of "I am using the case."









I did find this though. http://www.mountainmods.com/525-optical-drive-cage-p-539.html


----------



## Simplynicko

i have taken mine out. (corsair 500r)


----------



## JRuxGaming

While I am here, does anyone have a good case model for Google SketchUp? I want to start working on the mock-up for my case.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> The 400R has 4 slots. There would also be the problem of "I am using the case."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find this though. http://www.mountainmods.com/525-optical-drive-cage-p-539.html


Lol








I did see the Mountain Mods one, but it won't suit my purpose








I guess I'll go bug someone at Corsair....


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see the Mountain Mods one, but it won't suit my purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go bug someone at Corsair....


lol


----------



## Zyrael

Hola fellow owners.

I'm building my new rig in my old case and with increased use of SSD my configuration needs have changed.

I recall there was a way to mount the 3.5" bay in the 5.25" bay area... but I seem to have forgotten how. Anyone have a link to that process?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

This is how I did it...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994147
Well.. I did the one that has 4x2.5" drives, but it's been discontinued....


----------



## NotAnotherHong

There is also a way to mount 3 3.5" drives in 2 5.25" drive bays...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994097


----------



## Zyrael

Those were both helpful links, and give me a jumping off point in my searching, thank you.

Let me be a bit more specific, to see if it reminds of you of a particular something.

I'm going to be using 3 SSD's at 2.5" and one HDD at 3.5" and I'd like to get em all clear of the lower two intake fans, as i'm using AF120s and I don't want to obstruct the flow.

Now in the 5.25 cage all I have up there is the factory front controls and a DVD+R/RW drive. So I have the rest of the space clear.


----------



## HiCZoK

does 500r black have dust filter on the top?

Would You recommend it or fractal 300/ arc midi for use with my rig and macho ?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> does 500r black have dust filter on the top?
> Would You recommend it or fractal 300/ arc midi for use with my rig and macho ?


no dust filter, but i would strongly advise you to have the fans pushing up anyway, heat naturally rises so its logial to have the top as an exhaust


----------



## HiCZoK

well that's a bummer. I don't want to get any additional fans.
How about moving front fans to the top and back fan to the front as intake?


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> Those were both helpful links, and give me a jumping off point in my searching, thank you.
> Let me be a bit more specific, to see if it reminds of you of a particular something.
> I'm going to be using 3 SSD's at 2.5" and one HDD at 3.5" and I'd like to get em all clear of the lower two intake fans, as i'm using AF120s and I don't want to obstruct the flow.
> Now in the 5.25 cage all I have up there is the factory front controls and a DVD+R/RW drive. So I have the rest of the space clear.


You could also use this to clear up even more space.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15263/hdd-ss-05/Silverstone_FP58_525_Slot_Loading_Optical_Bay_Adapter_w_Quad_25_SSD_Support_-_Black_FP58B.html?tl=c273s906b7&id=wrAKiQxg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> well that's a bummer. I don't want to get any additional fans.
> How about moving front fans to the top and back fan to the front as intake?


I'm confused, why are you moving fans around?


----------



## Zyrael

Tada. Finished it after a SCANT 8ish hours of build time and cable management. This is the rough draft. Phase 2 is adding the crossfire 7950s. Phase 3 is case modding and color coordination. But anyway there's the debut. Sorry for crummy picture quality, I'm tired and it's an iPhone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> You could also use this to clear up even more space.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15263/hdd-ss-05/Silverstone_FP58_525_Slot_Loading_Optical_Bay_Adapter_w_Quad_25_SSD_Support_-_Black_FP58B.html?tl=c273s906b7&id=wrAKiQxg


Now THAT is sexy. I'm going to strongly consider purchasing that. If only there was an adapter to hold 1 each of a 3.5 and 2.5 in a 5.25 bay.


----------



## Gabe3

I've had the 500R for a year now. besides having the power supply bolts not line up its been a good case. havn't added or needed to replace the stock fans. I think my temps are good. with a room temp of 76F.

i5 2500k
cpu idle: 29C
cpu load: 34C

evga gtx 570
gpu idle: 49C
gpu load: 63C

using CM hyper 212+. everything is stock speed.


----------



## jman12311

Would the 500r case be alright if you live in a hot (such as the tropics) and dusty area?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jman12311*
> 
> Would the 500r case be alright if you live in a hot (such as the tropics) and dusty area?


yes it would be fine. it has dust filters in the needed areas. and it has great airflow


----------



## JRuxGaming

Would anyone be willing to make me a side panel window for the 400R this spring?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jman12311*
> 
> Would the 500r case be alright if you live in a hot (such as the tropics) and dusty area?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yes it would be fine. it has dust filters in the needed areas. and it has great airflow


It has good airflow if you add/upgrade the fans. The only good dust filter is the bottom filter for the psu and bottom fan if you add a fan.
I use a/c foam filter on the front, back and side intakes. I also have silverstone filters on the front 120 fans. I still get dust in the case. If i can figure out how to put the a/c filter foam on bottom, i will use it there also. I have massive positive pressure so i know im pushing out dust still. I see it collected on the INSIDE of the foam filter at the case cracks and holes. If you add and or upgrade the fans, the airflow in this case is unbelievable. I have replaced every fan in my case with high cfm high static pressure fans


----------



## jman12311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> It has good airflow if you add/upgrade the fans. The only good dust filter is the bottom filter for the psu and bottom fan if you add a fan.
> I use a/c foam filter on the front, back and side intakes. I also have silverstone filters on the front 120 fans. I still get dust in the case. If i can figure out how to put the a/c filter foam on bottom, i will use it there also. I have massive positive pressure so i know im pushing out dust still. I see it collected on the INSIDE of the foam filter at the case cracks and holes. If you add and or upgrade the fans, the airflow in this case is unbelievable. I have replaced every fan in my case with high cfm high static pressure fans


What replacement fans should I get for this case? And how do I replace the filters?


----------



## Simplynicko




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

cmon. we went so long without pics. we need more! ha ha

epic rad tho


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> cmon. we went so long without pics. we need more! ha ha
> epic rad tho


fans are next. 1-fan a day so by next Sunday i'll be done with all.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> fans are next. 1-fan a day so by next Sunday i'll be done with all.


good stuff man. cant wait to see it


----------



## Zyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jman12311*
> 
> What replacement fans should I get for this case? And how do I replace the filters?


I replaced all my fans with the corsair air series fans. I have 4 AF120 quiets, and 2 SP120 quiets (on the H100 radiator). And true to their name, this PC is dead silent. Under load in game I can still hear nothing. The sound of my breathing is literally louder.

Next step is replacing the rear exhaust with an AF140 quiet.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have 3 cooler master silent 140mm, 2 on the side and 1 in the bottom
this in the rear bgears b-blaster 140mm, on the h100 fan controller
the 2 h100 stocks on the front 'helping' a cooler master blade master, all hooked up to the corsair case fan controller
2 excaliburs pushing and 2 bblaster 120mm pulling on my h100


----------



## hAic

Here is my simple 500R!!!!


----------



## Zyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hAic*
> 
> Here is my simple 500R!!!!


What'd you use to make that side window?


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> What'd you use to make that side window?


Looks to be the same as mine.


Spoiler: Pics








I ordered the acrylic and had it cut to the correct size, then I cut the corners to size and stuck it in with double sided tape. Still have to do the edges, when I find some free time.


----------



## hAic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> What'd you use to make that side window?


I just took the whole side of the case and the glazier did all the work!It took him just 5 minutes!
Sorry for my bad English!
@eftj how you "stuck" the acrylic on the bases?I have just put some glue!


----------



## Zyrael

Whats the dimensions (including depth) of an acrylic piece for the side panel hole?


----------



## Simplynicko




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

those front fans make the case look like it means buisness lol


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*


please explain how that window was done







especially what and how that perimeter or bracket was done. Looks awesome!


----------



## Zyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> please explain how that window was done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially what and how that perimeter or bracket was done. Looks awesome!


I THINK this is the window available from FrozenCPU.

Seen Here: Link


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> I THINK this is the window available from FrozenCPU.
> Seen Here: Link


well I'll see what Simplynicko has to say, BUT looking at the link i'm about 99% sure your right Zyrael. +rep for finding that so fast, i had no clue frozen cpu sold custom pieces like that


----------



## dmanstasiu

Add me. 300r


----------



## 7714

Just put my 400R rig together


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7714*
> 
> Just put my 400R rig together


congrats! hope you like the case!


----------



## roofrider

There still seems to no confirmation regarding the Silver Arrow fitting in a 500r with the side fans installed?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the silver arrow is supposed to be 160mm tall. the 212+ is also 160mm. i dont think it will fit with a fan mounted in the top spot of the side panel. im guessing about 10mm clearance without the fan from what ive read in my search.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1070596/new-carbide-400r-photos/110#post_14673999
http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-club/2030#post_17137897


----------



## roofrider

^^Thanks!

500r is a no go then.
Help me choose a case?

I've been thinking haf912/912 advanced or Storm Enforcer or 400r.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> ^^Thanks!
> 500r is a no go then.
> Help me choose a case?
> I've been thinking haf912/912 advanced or Storm Enforcer or 400r.


would you consider slim fans like those scythes for the top? might help


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> would you consider slim fans like those scythes for the top? might help


Ya i've no prob with those, but i'm in India so availability is an issue.
btw as far as the air flow goes does the 400r beat the haf912s? The front fans are x2 120mm vs 200mm(700 and 1000rpm)


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Ya i've no prob with those, but i'm in India so availability is an issue.
> btw as far as the air flow goes does the 400r beat the haf912s? The front fans are x2 120mm vs 200mm(700 and 1000rpm)


Having the 400r myself, I think it has better airflow to begin with and has better air flow options

912 only has 1 fan in the front to start with and less overall fan options



The extra fan mount on the hard drive rack really helps cool my GPU. This image doesn't show the two fan slots on the side of the case


----------



## roofrider

^^ Thanks,

btw can the side fan be mounted externally? if at all needed that is.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> ^^ Thanks,
> btw can the side fan be mounted externally? if at all needed that is.


I don't see why you couldn't mount a fan on the outside if you had the correct screws.; although, the 400r has a convex (bulging out) side panel that provides extra clearance to mount side panel fans internally while still using tower coolers


----------



## Conspiracy

do any of yall have an H80 or H80i in a 300R?

im wondering if space is going to be an issue if i were to buy either the H80i or the Antec 920


----------



## dmanstasiu

I have a 300R coming in tomorrow, and [hopefully] an H80 in the following week, so if you want to wait I can let you know then.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have a 300R coming in tomorrow, and [hopefully] an H80 in the following week, so if you want to wait I can let you know then.


oh im in no hurry at all. ill totally hang out and wait to see how it works for you. im not worried about it fitting. but i really would like it to fit on the rear exhaust spot with push pull fans with hopefully not much issue lol. very tight for space in this case though haha


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'm using it on my prodigy anyways but I'll let you know how it fits on the 300r


----------



## Conspiracy

found a photo of an antec 920 in a 300R. definitely looks like a tight fit haha

havent checked to see what size difference there is between the antec 920 and the H80i


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> do any of yall have an H80 or H80i in a 300R?
> im wondering if space is going to be an issue if i were to buy either the H80i or the Antec 920


I have the H80 in my 300R Windowed and it would NOT fit with BOTH fans installed in the exhaust location for multiple reasons.

1) It blocks installing a 120mm fan up top in the rear position, 2) It blocks installing a 120mm fan in the rear side panel window, and 3) It blocks installing the pump on the CPU in my case. (Maximus V GENE mobo)

You can see a pic of it in my sig.

It works fine with one fan, but if you are buying new I would probably recommend the new H60 or H55 unless you just really want the thicker radiator of the H80.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> do any of yall have an H80 or H80i in a 300R?
> im wondering if space is going to be an issue if i were to buy either the H80i or the Antec 920
> 
> 
> 
> I have the H80 in my 300R Windowed and it would NOT fit with BOTH fans installed in the exhaust location for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1) It blocks installing a 120mm fan up top in the rear position, 2) It blocks installing a 120mm fan in the rear side panel window, and 3) It blocks installing the pump on the CPU in my case. (Maximus V GENE mobo)
> 
> You can see a pic of it in my sig.
> 
> It works fine with one fan, but if you are buying new I would probably recommend the new H60 or H55 unless you just really want the thicker radiator of the H80.
Click to expand...

What if you installed the pump first? Or did it really stick out that much? I dont have the window version of the case but i definitely would want push pull on the H80. Would be getting that or the antec 920 for best cooling since i cant fit h100. looks like the H80i rad is roughly 10mm thinner than the 920. that definitely makes a big difference when space is so tight in this 300R lol


----------



## folgrz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> What if you installed the pump first? Or did it really stick out that much? I dont have the window version of the case but i definitely would want push pull on the H80. Would be getting that or the antec 920 for best cooling since i cant fit h100. looks like the H80i rad is roughly 10mm thinner than the 920. that definitely makes a big difference when space is so tight in this 300R lol


I've seen a few cases with the h100i mounted to the top of the case. Maybe check into going that route?


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Just passing through! Thought you folks my be interested, the Carbide 300r - Black, is coming up on an Amazon Lightning deal in 9 hours. It'll only be on sale for a couple hours so plan around it if you're interested. Usually lightning deals are 30%-40% off, and generally not a deal you want to miss.

Here's a link to Amazon's computer parts holiday section, with the lightning deals in the center.
Black Corsair Carbide 300r

Good luck guys! Hopefully no one misses it, who might want an extra.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> What if you installed the pump first? Or did it really stick out that much? I dont have the window version of the case but i definitely would want push pull on the H80. Would be getting that or the antec 920 for best cooling since i cant fit h100. looks like the H80i rad is roughly 10mm thinner than the 920. that definitely makes a big difference when space is so tight in this 300R lol


The H80 fits the 300R black side panel and the side fans.
Only the rear top fan will be useless.

Look this feedback made by an owner buyer in the NewEgg:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Post by Xoza

Pros: Tons of Room
Fits the standard computer case sizes
More than enough 140mm fan/radiator support.
Room to run cables in the back panels.
Heavy duty
Easy drive installation.

Cons: No separate filter for front fans (have to pop off the entire front to clean).
Can be a little tight depending on board layout and whatever features you want to add.
Doesn't come with an adapter for Front usb/media ports for different board layouts.
Not very 'stylized'

Other Thoughts: While doing my research I aimed for the largest airflow and fan support and this one won. 3 side by side dual 140mm fan/radiator ports. I had six 140mm fans and one 120mm in the back. When I installed my H80 though, I had to remove the top rear fan because there was barely enough room.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139011


----------



## Radiant93

Hello I have a 500r and was asking if an EK 240rad can fit to the top (outside or inside) without any modding?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-hfx.html

Thank you


----------



## pc-illiterate

definitely not outside if you plan to use the grill.



problems fitting inside:
1) you would definitely need low-low profile ram. samsung green is the only low-low profile ram i know of. all other ram limits you to less than 45mm depth. (probably 40mm)
2) may not clear waterblock even if you use 90* fittings.
3) may not clear cpu 8-pin
4) may not clear uppermost vrm(?) heatsink.

the 500r wasnt made for serious water cooling. it was made for the all-in-one, closed loop kits. basically only the slim 240 and 280 radiators fit. the best of those as of right now is the ex280.


----------



## Radiant93

Thanks for the reply. So I guess top side is out of the question. How about in front?

Is this what you're referring to?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-148-XS


----------



## pc-illiterate

exactly that. the best ex280 kit you can get unless you want the pwm controlled pump.
you will of course have to decide if you want your fans pushing into the case or pulling it out. i dont know which would work best.


----------



## Conspiracy

I think i have changed my mind on a H80i. I plan on getting a noctua d14 instead for less.

Anyone using a D14 in their 300R?


----------



## madrik79

Hi Guys

I am looking into getting the 400R this week but before I do i would like some input from you guys first

i currently have a custom loop for my phenom II 955 BE which is running @ 4.2ghz

my rad is an xspc rs240 with 2 x thermaltake isgc oem mac modded/ laing ddc pump tepms are 25 idle, dual bay res, ocz hydroflow (lapped)

my motherboard is a gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 with 8gb of ocz ddr2-800 @ 4-4-4-15 timings

I would like to know can i fit my rad at the top with the fans inside or would this foul anything

thanks in advance


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madrik79*
> 
> Hi Guys
> I am looking into getting the 400R this week but before I do i would like some input from you guys first
> i currently have a custom loop for my phenom II 955 BE which is running @ 4.2ghz
> my rad is an xspc rs240 with 2 x thermaltake isgc oem mac modded/ laing ddc pump tepms are 25 idle, dual bay res, ocz hydroflow (lapped)
> my motherboard is a gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 with 8gb of ocz ddr2-800 @ 4-4-4-15 timings
> I would like to know can i fit my rad at the top with the fans inside or would this foul anything
> thanks in advance


wow. cant search or read any posts ?


----------



## madrik79

I do know that it will take a 240 rad in the roof but as the h100 is 27mm thick and my rad is 35mm thick i have concerns that i buy the case only to find that once i have put my board in i cant install the rad with fans attached

I also know that not all boards will have these issues just affraid to fork out £80

has anyone used an rs240 with the 400R


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madrik79*
> 
> I do know that it will take a 240 rad in the roof but as the h100 is 27mm thick and my rad is 35mm thick i have concerns that i buy the case only to find that once i have put my board in i cant install the rad with fans attached
> I also know that not all boards will have these issues just affraid to fork out £80
> has anyone used an rs240 with the 400R


ok, the rs is 35 thick plus a 25mm thick fan is 60mm. any ram that is not as low profile as the samsung green is stop you at about 40mm. i have a few mm more than you judging by the pictures on newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128070
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131704R
do you see how your ram hold down tabs are in the middle of the mobo hold down screw holes and my tabs are at the bottom of those holes ?
i had to zip tie my front fan to my h100 because the ram wouldnt let it clear so i could screw it on. i dont see it fitting at all with the fans inside.

excuse my earlier rude post. i got irritated with your question when i answered almost the same question 4 posts earlier. the carbide cases werent meant for true water cooling.


----------



## TwiggLe

Edit: Looks like people are talking about this in the last couple posts already..


----------



## Inacoma79

Hi gents (and ladies)

Proud new owner of a 300R.







Switched from a HAF 922 and really liking this case.

Got a couple of questions for the 300R owers, if you don't mind.

What are the average temps internal/component you're getting with this case with air cooling? Mine went up about ~3-5 degrees after switching from the 922. I have 5x140mm fans (1X120mm). All have with custom fan settings and are high pressure/performance fans (2x corsair performance front; 2x NZXT, top; stock 140mm side panel, 1x120mm, corsair performance series rear exhaust).

I can't seem to get the temps down below 35C at idol so wanted to know if this was common for 300R owners. Weird thing though my GPU temps are about the same (open fan design).

I also want to mod the sleep/stand-by light. It's bloody irritating, have any of you come up with a mod to keep it from flashing every second. I'm looking for a mod similar to the breathing pulse, like that of a Mac or something which doesn't involve tuning the system off or black electrical tape









I'm also seeing a lot of you are using rads, I'm looking into that, but want to know if you notice any significant internal temp drops with this solution. I'm also going to pushing for a clock speed to 4.8 (cpu permitting) so would really appreciate some tips. I'm stable @ 4.4 right now but want to push it more.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Hi gents (and ladies)
> Proud new owner of a 300R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from a HAF 922 and really liking this case.
> Got a couple of questions for the 300R owers, if you don't mind.
> What are the average temps internal/component you're getting with this case with air cooling? Mine went up about ~3-5 degrees after switching from the 922. I have 5x140mm fans (1X120mm). All have with custom fan settings and are high pressure/performance fans (2x corsair performance front; 2x NZXT, top; stock 140mm side panel, 1x120mm, corsair performance series rear exhaust).
> I can't seem to get the temps down below 35C at idol so wanted to know if this was common for 300R owners. Weird thing though my GPU temps are about the same (open fan design).


Here's my idle temps. I've got the stock corsair 120mm fan on the back, stock 140mm on the front with an unbranded 120mm fan below that running at 7v. I have one arctic cooling F12 on the side panel and one on the top, both operating at 7v.


Spoiler: Idle Temps







Also bear in mind it's not that warm in the UK at the minute and I don't have a clue what the ambient temperature is in my house. At a guess I'd probably say it's around 20°C, maybe a little higher


----------



## Conspiracy

honestly idle temps aren't that crucial. as long as you aren't idling at some super high temp above 50 there isnt much to worry about. load temps are way more important


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Here's my idle temps. I've got the stock corsair 120mm fan on the back, stock 140mm on the front with an unbranded 120mm fan below that running at 7v. I have one arctic cooling F12 on the side panel and one on the top, both operating at 7v.
> 
> Also bear in mind it's not that warm in the UK at the minute and I don't have a clue what the ambient temperature is in my house. At a guess I'd probably say it's around 20°C, maybe a little higher


Errr...nice temps mate, like mine before I switched cases







. Here in the US mid-Atlantic, it's quite chilly too. The temps in our flat are around 72(F). But man cave stays toasty because of my rig







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> honestly idle temps aren't that crucial. as long as you aren't idling at some super high temp above 50 there isnt much to worry about. load temps are way more important


Right, it's the load temps that gets me squirming in my chair. Seeing this is my first build, these slight changes triggers the retentive-itis. I'll keep tweaking things here and there and read through some of the rad posts. Thanks.







btw, seeing a lot of nice rigs here!


----------



## madrik79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ok, the rs is 35 thick plus a 25mm thick fan is 60mm. any ram that is not as low profile as the samsung green is stop you at about 40mm. i have a few mm more than you judging by the pictures on newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131704R
> do you see how your ram hold down tabs are in the middle of the mobo hold down screw holes and my tabs are at the bottom of those holes ?
> i had to zip tie my front fan to my h100 because the ram wouldnt let it clear so i could screw it on. i dont see it fitting at all with the fans inside.
> excuse my earlier rude post. i got irritated with your question when i answered almost the same question 4 posts earlier. the carbide cases werent meant for true water cooling.


thats ok no need to apologise, damn i really wanted this case too

what about the 500R it loks like it will fit this case tho

thanks for your time and input


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ok, the rs is 35 thick plus a 25mm thick fan is 60mm. any ram that is not as low profile as the samsung green is stop you at about 40mm. i have a few mm more than you judging by the pictures on newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131704R
> do you see how your ram hold down tabs are in the middle of the mobo hold down screw holes and my tabs are at the bottom of those holes ?
> i had to zip tie my front fan to my h100 because the ram wouldnt let it clear so i could screw it on. i dont see it fitting at all with the fans inside.
> excuse my earlier rude post. i got irritated with your question when i answered almost the same question 4 posts earlier. the carbide cases werent meant for true water cooling.


Just so I'm clear will the XSPC Raystorm RS240 kit fit inside the 400r/500r then?


----------



## madrik79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Just so I'm clear will the XSPC Raystorm RS240 kit fit inside the 400r/500r then?


I think what pc is saying is that it wont fit in the 400R roof as the overall thickness with fans attached comes to 60mm so will more than likely prevent you being able to mount the front fan when standard size memory is installed


----------



## pc-illiterate

it will fit ( the 500r )if you put the fans outside the case under the grill. the only rads fitting with fans and being totally inside are the ex series and the black ice gts. theres another slim rad by someone but reviews say it sucks. and the ex280 is the best rad that will fit. its something like 20mm square short of being a 3x 120mm rad. BUT xspc introduced another slim line rad series that is supposed to better yet. BUT,again, i dont know if they have a 2x or its only 3x and 4x fans.
btw, from my experience, a 280 wont fit with push/pull. youll have to go with a 2x 120 and you may still have a tight fit. it depends on the cpu power plug and you MUST have super low-profile ram like the samsung green. if my phone took better pictures and it wasnt a pain in the arse, i would show you how little room corsair gives you. its 1 of 3 problems i have with the case.


----------



## madrik79

PC you are a little gem







going to order the 500R in white now









cheers for your input bud, really appreciate it


----------



## TwiggLe

My ambient temps are pretty cool all year round my PC is in the basement (It's a finished basement/playroom for the kids and my office.) I would say in the winter ambient is in the high 40's low 50's and during the summer maybe around 60F.

So I was only going to either do push or pull not both. Then after the first of the year most likely get a 600T or similar sized case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madrik79*
> 
> PC you are a little gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to order the 500R in white now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for your input bud, really appreciate it


youre welcome and, welcome to ocn


----------



## Kaivin

Anyone know if a 500R side panel is able to fit in to 400R?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> Anyone know if a 500R side panel is able to fit in to 400R?


answer is yes


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaivin*
> 
> Anyone know if a 500R side panel is able to fit in to 400R?


yes it will fit.


----------



## Kaivin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yes it will fit.


Thanks for the reply, but i got to ship the side panel to singapore. anyone providing service for side panel with window?


----------



## JRuxGaming

Is it too hard to ask Corsair for a windowed side panel for the 400R.









I would definitely swipe one of those.


----------



## Kerelm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8280443384/
Untitled by Kerelm, on Flickr

XSPC 240mm kit + XSPC 120mm rad.

Will being adding GPU block in the near future.

more pics on next page


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> My ambient temps are pretty cool all year round my PC is in the basement (It's a finished basement/playroom for the kids and my office.) I would say in the winter ambient is in the high 40's low 50's and during the summer maybe around 60F.
> So I was only going to either do push or pull not both. Then after the first of the year most likely get a 600T or similar sized case.


I would advise against the 600t. Please. Don't get me wrong. I love my 600T (it houses my first build evar), but I wish I had more room up top. I have a P8Z68 with an H 100, and the fans have to go under the grill on top. You can't do push/pull. Well, you can with 1 fan, but it would look silly to see a fan missing







The plus side of the 600T is the (seeming) ability to put a 200 mm rad in the front. I'll be doing that soon (provided the g/f doesn't cost me too much time and money














).
I love my 600T, but there is just not enough room up top


----------



## Zyrael

Got my first round of case modding done. UV set up is coming along nicely. And I should have the FrozenCPU window added by later this week.


----------



## williamHL

My 500R:


----------



## Zyrael

VERY tidy cable management William. Kudos!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> VERY tidy cable management William. Kudos!


its tidy cause there isnt any thing there. lol. motherboard and 2 sata drives.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its tidy cause there isnt any thing there. lol. motherboard and 2 sata drives.


Yup







My [mom's] 300R I built is the same.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Lol I love this








So much room for such a small board


----------



## Kerelm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014194/
006 by Kerelm, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014532/
002 by Kerelm, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014876/
009 by Kerelm, on Flickr

500r


----------



## Problame

Anyone that can tell me if there's enough room in the 300R for a H60 push/pull in the rear including 2 top fans? (All corsair SP120's)

Already ordered it because it can house an E-ATX board but I didn't take this into account


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hey guys new to the forum here








Just got my build over a month now.
Was wondering anyone bother plugging up the back of the PCI slots ??

http://www.awd-it.co.uk/images/detailed/4/corsair-400r-rear2.jpg

Because there are alot of dust gathered up inside my case at the spot when i open my case today.....
Im still puzzle why the plates they made had holes in it.....

If anyone do plug it up , mind sharing? Maybe a mod you did or something

I only used 3 slots , 2X for GPU , 1X for Sound Card


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame*
> 
> Anyone that can tell me if there's enough room in the 300R for a H60 push/pull in the rear including 2 top fans? (All corsair SP120's)
> Already ordered it because it can house an E-ATX board but I didn't take this into account


it houses an eatx? depends which eatx board.

in regards to the push-pull, if worst comes to worse you can just have one of the fans on the outside.

FAN ||case|| RADIATOR | FAN


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hey guys new to the forum here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my build over a month now.
> Was wondering anyone bother plugging up the back of the PCI slots ??
> http://www.awd-it.co.uk/images/detailed/4/corsair-400r-rear2.jpg
> Because there are alot of dust gathered up inside my case at the spot when i open my case today.....
> Im still puzzle why the plates they made had holes in it.....
> If anyone do plug it up , mind sharing? Maybe a mod you did or something
> I only used 3 slots , 2X for GPU , 1X for Sound Card


One of the main things is to make sure you have more intakes (filtered) than exhausts. This way you have positive pressure in your case, and it's pushing out through the cracks and holes, and stopping the dust from being drawn in.


----------



## williamHL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrael*
> 
> VERY tidy cable management William. Kudos!


Thank's man








Your 500r is very cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its tidy cause there isnt any thing there. lol. motherboard and 2 sata drives.


it's not yet complete... soon SSD 120, XFX 7970 and other air cooler, maybe I'll make changes in the 500r


----------



## Zyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hey guys new to the forum here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my build over a month now.
> Was wondering anyone bother plugging up the back of the PCI slots ??
> http://www.awd-it.co.uk/images/detailed/4/corsair-400r-rear2.jpg
> Because there are alot of dust gathered up inside my case at the spot when i open my case today.....
> Im still puzzle why the plates they made had holes in it.....
> If anyone do plug it up , mind sharing? Maybe a mod you did or something
> I only used 3 slots , 2X for GPU , 1X for Sound Card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> One of the main things is to make sure you have more intakes (filtered) than exhausts. This way you have positive pressure in your case, and it's pushing out through the cracks and holes, and stopping the dust from being drawn in.


This is the majority of the solution.

BUT. At low RPM's with a rig below load and accounting for ambient air flow in the room (fans or air pressure differentials) these can be a bit of a grappling point for dust.

Fortunately the mod is simple, attractive, and effective: Black matte electrical tape. Apply a strip neatly to the inside AND outside of each PCI cover. Will look a smooth black and effectively end this problem.

Alternatively you could could use black card stock cut into segments and placed on the interior to take advantage of the positive pressure and keep the exterior effect of the square grid intact.

Either solves the problem is cheap and looks good.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> it houses an eatx? depends which eatx board.
> in regards to the push-pull, if worst comes to worse you can just have one of the fans on the outside.
> FAN ||case|| RADIATOR | FAN


It's not a real eatx, the Crosshair IV Extreme








One fan on the outside is not a bad idea, thanks. I did find a picture of the fan/rad setup I want, seems like a tight fit;


----------



## SMK

So I was running FarCry3 on my GTX 460s, and this game heats them up to 80C each. I tried reversing the 200mm side fan to exhaust the heat from them, and that brought them down to 75C. Then I tried the two stock 120mm Corsair fans I got with my H100... having them intake fresh air onto the cards I don't see them rise over 56C.







The only bad part is these fans at 12V are LOUD!. ... I think I may need to get some AF140s and a controller...


----------



## iARDAs

Just pulled the plug on 500R after days of confusion.

There was a sale to choose this over Haf X.

I hope I wont regret it.

I own the Corsair 800D but not happy for its air cooling abilities.

Any tips you guys can give me for 500r?


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> This is the majority of the solution.
> 
> BUT. At low RPM's with a rig below load and accounting for ambient air flow in the room (fans or air pressure differentials) these can be a bit of a grappling point for dust.
> 
> Fortunately the mod is simple, attractive, and effective: Black matte electrical tape. Apply a strip neatly to the inside AND outside of each PCI cover. Will look a smooth black and effectively end this problem.
> 
> Alternatively you could could use black card stock cut into segments and placed on the interior to take advantage of the positive pressure and keep the exterior effect of the square grid intact.
> 
> Either solves the problem is cheap and looks good.


Tks for the reply.
Hey that's a good idea, because i been thinking the same thing, I do have some Carbon Fiber stickers , my friend have loads of them. I could just use it to stick on them. It will look nice indeed








Quote:


> One of the main things is to make sure you have more intakes (filtered) than exhausts. This way you have positive pressure in your case, and it's pushing out through the cracks and holes, and stopping the dust from being drawn in.


Yeah i do , i made a air filter on the side 2 X Intake fan, well for the front the panel comes with the casing already has it ,same goes with the one on the bottom for PSU / Bottom fan.

I didn't make one for my top 2X Exhaust though , it wasn't dusty at all so i didn't bother.

Same goes with my rear Exhaust that comes with the case.

My setup is 2X Side and Front Intake , 2X Top Exhaust and 1X Rear Exhaust.

No Bottom fan / HDD fan.

Everything else is pretty clean only as I said i don't understand why dust are stuck on the PCI / PCI-E slots , its more on the inner bottom , where it sits on top of my PSU top corner....weird !


----------



## Zyrael

In the process of adding my FrozenCPU window to the 500R. Figured I'd show the process a bit, since I'm not sure if anyone else has.

Step one is take the rubber portion and set it on the inside of the case door lining it up where you want it. Do this so the inside edge of the rubber is lined up with 3 of the lines of the exterior lines of the indention. then trace the inside lines with a pencil and don't forget to mark the inside of the holes for the bolts too. After this step you'll have this:



Next secure the door so it doesn't buck while you are cutting (30,000 RPM's can cause that.)



The proper tool for this job is some kind of rotary tool. Dremel is the most common, but I hear good things about the Black & Decker RTX. Either way a flex shaft is advisable, but I didn't have one.



Then settle in, because this takes awhile. You can either score the surface by making several passes and cut that way, or once you break through the surface just push slowly through like a mini table saw. Both method's work, it's largely a matter of taste. If you prefer pushing as opposed to scoring, get the Black & Decker, the higher torque makes this less arduous.



The cutting could take you UP TO a couple hours. I've had to spread it over days, because the Dremel I'm using has a dying rechargeable battery so I can only do it a bit at a time.

I recommend 3 additional things. Some cheap ear plugs from a drug store (I've been using my firing range ear protection, but it all works.) Some sort of wood/metal shop eye protection. And a thin paper face mask so you don't breath steel dust.

I'll update with more photos as I finish this part of the project.


----------



## OverClocker55

Going to trash my 300R and pick up a 400R







Will post pics tonight


----------



## theonedub

Put together a 200R a couple days ago. Favorite feature is the 2.5" drive bays for SSDs, etc.


My previous 300R and 500R (not sure if I posted them before):


----------



## Scott1541

I might have just broke the headphone jack on my 300R







Earlier I tripped over my headphone cable and now I have to push the male jack down and hold it for the sound to come out of both channels, otherwise it's just the left channel.


----------



## Kaivin

Hey! Here is my 400R have it for quite sometime but decided to post up now.
Pictures kinda not updated with my crossfire card and so on.


----------



## Scott1541

Has anyone with a 300R, or other case that uses them ever had the metal tabs that you have to bend in order to remove the grill to clean the dust filter on the front snap off?

I removed mine for cleaning yesterday and the metal looked like it was on it's way to snapping, and I've only removed the grill a maximum of 4 times so far as the dust filter gets covered in dust quite quickly where my PC is located.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Has anyone with a 300R, or other case that uses them ever had the metal tabs that you have to bend in order to remove the grill to clean the dust filter on the front snap off?
> I removed mine for cleaning yesterday and the metal looked like it was on it's way to snapping, and I've only removed the grill a maximum of 4 times so far as the dust filter gets covered in dust quite quickly where my PC is located.


I don"t bend the pins back on my 400R's front panel. I just flex the filter and pull it out.


----------



## xGlo

I saw a guide to removing the HDD cage on the 400R a few weeks ago. It involved removing rivets and taking off the top of the case. Does anyone else have a link to that guide or another guide?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGlo*
> 
> I saw a guide to removing the HDD cage on the 400R a few weeks ago. It involved removing rivets and taking off the top of the case. Does anyone else have a link to that guide or another guide?


Removing rivets is easy -> drill

I removed the 3.5" HDD cage from my Antec 300 when I was 13, you should be fine


----------



## Cruz

don't mind the big fan xD is a little problem i have with the cpu cooler xD working on a little cage for hide all the cable from power supply and on my way to get h100

sorry for the ****ty picture xD


----------



## senna89

500r tends easilly to fill of dust ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> 500r tends easilly to fill of dust ?


yes. no real filters come on the case. it has mesh/plastic on the front and nothing on the side panel. the white model has a mesh on the top panel as well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

by mesh he means, look at a microwave oven door. see that black film with holes punched in it to let you see inside ? THAT is what corsair calls a 'mesh filter'. almost totally ineffective at stopping dust. it stops a little but lets in A LOT.
most of use an air conditioning filter foam.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/THDProductCompare?errorURL=ProductAttributeErrorView&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&prodComp_0=100376401&prodComp_1=100150627&N=5yc1vZ12kx

the $6 deal. the $3 product is smaller. you can check sizes when you go pick it up. i bought a sheet by 'ducky' for like $5 at wal-fart that measures 24inch x 18inch.


----------



## Zoef

I'm ordering a window for my 500r, what are the right dimensions to replace the mesh with a window?
It may have been asked before on this thread but I really searched for it and couldn't find it


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> by mesh he means, look at a microwave oven door. see that black film with holes punched in it to let you see inside ? THAT is what corsair calls a 'mesh filter'. almost totally ineffective at stopping dust. it stops a little but lets in A LOT.
> most of use an air conditioning filter foam.
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/THDProductCompare?errorURL=ProductAttributeErrorView&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&prodComp_0=100376401&prodComp_1=100150627&N=5yc1vZ12kx
> the $6 deal. the $3 product is smaller. you can check sizes when you go pick it up. i bought a sheet by 'ducky' for like $5 at wal-fart that measures 24inch x 18inch.


It's called a honeycomb grill haha. for future reference


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my 400R up and running







Don't mind the robot xD He is Woody


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerelm*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014194/
> 006 by Kerelm, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014532/
> 002 by Kerelm, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014876/
> 009 by Kerelm, on Flickr
> 500r


how did you manage to fit both rads? and i want one of those stanceworks decals, its a requirement for motorheads









also, the 500R can fit a RIVE even though it would be a bit risky? 600T does it, 400R can fit a mobo which is 0.5cm less wide, so im guessing it can. just want to confirm it. also 500R only fits a H100i with one side of the rad's fans installed right?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how did you manage to fit both rads? and i want one of those stanceworks decals, its a requirement for motorheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the 500R can fit a RIVE even though it would be a bit risky? 600T does it, 400R can fit a mobo which is 0.5cm less wide, so im guessing it can. just want to confirm it. also 500R only fits a H100i with one side of the rad's fans installed right?


Where there's a will there's a way ...

All of those can fit in the 500R with enough work

Also, using 4 fans versus 2 on the h100 will only yield a 1ºC difference


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way ...
> All of those can fit in the 500R with enough work
> Also, using 4 fans versus 2 on the h100 will only yield a 1ºC difference


thats a very helpful info about the H100, +rep.


----------



## EPiiKK

Anyone got info if the h100i will fit the 300r, my mobo heatsinks aren't big. Couldn't even find the thickness of the thing by searching ._.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Also, using 4 fans versus 2 on the h100 will only yield a 1ºC difference


4 good fans will yield 5-6* if you know what youre doing









i run 63* in ibt with 4 when i used to get 69* with 2


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 4 good fans will yield 5-6* if you know what youre doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run 63* in ibt with 4 when i used to get 69* with 2


I was going off of professional review sites.

Did you replace 2 stock fans with 4 aftermarket fans or what?

Please post more info


----------



## pc-illiterate

stock are too loud pushing through the rad. changed to excaliburs for a few months then added bgears bblaster 120's. custom shroud spacers. im sitting cool n happy


----------



## OverClocker55

The 400R is a lot quieter than the 300R and my temps are 3c under on the CPU and 4c under on the GPU


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> stock are too loud pushing through the rad. changed to excaliburs for a few months then added bgears bblaster 120's. custom shroud spacers. im sitting cool n happy


I was merely comparing between 2 identical fans and 4 identical fans







I'm assuming those 63/69ºC readings were measured via Ambient and load deltas, correct?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I was merely comparing between 2 identical fans and 4 identical fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming those 63/69ºC readings were measured via Ambient and load deltas, correct?


its probably 2*F warmer in here now than it was before
68-69*F during first test and 70-71*F right now

 

will edit if its the wrong pic. cant tell. its in my profile pics

*EDIT* nevermind no proof. of ambients or pre-4 fan set-up.

consider me wrong









i will say this, this room is always 68-72*F because the woman is a sis to the cold and has no clue what ambients do to temps on a pc.


----------



## dmanstasiu

No worries man, although I think I might do some testing to double-check those figures myself. I have 4 Corsair SP120s so if I have time in the next few days I'll do delta measurements on my own time


----------



## Problame

After the holiday obligations I finally had some time to build my new 300R. Here it is in a testrun with the asus CHIVE and FX-8350.The push/pull H60 was a tight fit under the top fans but it looks good if I may say so







(don't mind the crappy pic quality)



Not really satisfied with the cabling and original sidewindow yet, but thats something for the near future.


----------



## Intrexion

I recently build my first real system in a 300R and I'm just wondering about the airflow.

I have a Corsair H60 as CPU cooler as push/pull intake, getting great temps with 3570k @ 4,6GHz OC. The only other fan in the case is the front-bay intake that came with the case.

I'm wondering how I could improve my airflow. Should I change my H60 to exhaust? Should I add 2 exhausts on top (AF120's for example) and keep the H60 as intake?

I haven't been really able to stress the full system yet to check temps, because of my pos HD4890 wich will be replaced next month.

Anyone got any insight for me?


----------



## Scott1541

If I had a radiator in my 300R I'd have it on the exhaust. I wouldn't want the the hot air circulating around the case, I would want the air to be heated up as it is leaving the case so the air inside the case is a little bit cooler.


----------



## Pr0stex

Mah Princess!


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If I had a radiator in my 300R I'd have it on the exhaust. I wouldn't want the the hot air circulating around the case, I would want the air to be heated up as it is leaving the case so the air inside the case is a little bit cooler.


But the downside to having the radiator as exhaust is you'll be pushing hot air trough the radiator resulting in higher CPU temps?


----------



## Pr0stex

Suggestion to make it cleaner?
thanks.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> 
> Mah Princess!


Umf. That's sexy.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> But the downside to having the radiator as exhaust is you'll be pushing hot air trough the radiator resulting in higher CPU temps?


the heat from the rad is insignificant. besidea, with enough fans doing both intake and exhaust, heat will never be an issue. yes, buy more fans


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the heat from the rad is insignificant. besidea, with enough fans doing both intake and exhaust, heat will never be an issue. yes, buy more fans


So what you are saying is, the heat the air gets from going trough the radiator as intake is insignificant? Or the extra heat in the case going trough the radiator as exhaust is insignificant?

Either way, I guess one more intake @ front and 2 intakes @ top would be the best to add?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the 'heated' case air going through the rad is insignificant. i cant comment on fans for the 300r.
just for comparisons sake with my 500r(also differs by having an h100):
h100(4x120mm) top exhaust, case rear exhaust, top side exhaust
bottom side intake, case bottom intake, 3 120mm in front as intake with top hdd cage removed
120 fans are indicated and the remaining are 140mm. i have a 'box' over the top side panel fan to push the warm air up so the bottom fan doesnt suck any warm air in.
i doubt i can get any coolers temps than i have now. both ibt and p95 max out at 63*. my problem is keeping my top 670 cool. the asus gets up to 69* while gaming and that aint 'kewl'.

*EDIT* make sure you buy high pressure high cfm fans for intake. exhaust pressure wont matter as much as cfm.


----------



## JMatzelle3

Why does corsair put the weird looking stand off in the middle is that just a easier way to keep the board in line. Do you have to put anything on top of that.

Also i have a padded i/o so is it safe to push the motherboard against it to line it up?

This is the Gigabyte UP5


----------



## Conspiracy

for anyone trying to fit an H100 in a 300R. i found this photo that is very helpful. i havent not yet decided on my next cooler but this makes me at least consider H100 again


----------



## pc-illiterate

samsung green ram aka wonder ram should sit low enough it should clear e z pee zee
i had the same problem with all other ram before i bought the samsung killers


----------



## vonss

I'm glad that I found this club!
I only have one negative thing to said about my 400R; the left side panel screw hole on the chassis is "distorted/loset" so the thumb screw does not tightens anymore.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Why does corsair put the weird looking stand off in the middle is that just a easier way to keep the board in line. Do you have to put anything on top of that.
> Also i have a padded i/o so is it safe to push the motherboard against it to line it up?
> This is the Gigabyte UP5


I used pliers to get it out. Don't want to risk it shorting anything out, it simply unscrews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> for anyone trying to fit an H100 in a 300R. i found this photo that is very helpful. i havent not yet decided on my next cooler but this makes me at least consider H100 again


Why would you use a soldering iron to cut  Use a dremel or something, even a hacksaw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> samsung green ram aka wonder ram should sit low enough it should clear e z pee zee
> i had the same problem with all other ram before i bought the samsung killers


Absolutely, the Samsung RAM really helps with tight fits








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> I'm glad that I found this club!
> I only have one negative thing to said about my 400R; the left side panel screw hole on the chassis is "distorted/loset" so the thumb screw does not tightens anymore.


Contact Corsair about it, they're typically very good about stuff like this. Alternatively, find a thumbscrew from your motherboard or PSU, it's usually the exact same thumbscrews


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how did you manage to fit both rads? and i want one of those stanceworks decals, its a requirement for motorheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the 500R can fit a RIVE even though it would be a bit risky? 600T does it, 400R can fit a mobo which is 0.5cm less wide, so im guessing it can. just want to confirm it. also 500R only fits a H100i with one side of the rad's fans installed right?


Hey mate,

firstly pretty thin rads, XSPC kit 240 and a second XSPC 120, both slimmest available. Top rad is mounted up top in that section under the mesh. I gutted the plastic so it still fit the mesh over the top.

I also had to cut the case up a little to fit the fittings from the 240 rad.

As you just said with the H100 is exactly how i had mine layed out. I actually upgraded do a 800D last night.

Much <3 for Stanceworks, i rock the same sticker on my car too


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Contact Corsair about it, they're typically very good about stuff like this. Alternatively, find a thumbscrew from your motherboard or PSU, it's usually the exact same thumbscrews


There is no real Corsair in Argentina AFAIK, on top that, type Corsair cases are not even entering my country anymore. So even If i send it to my retailer, I either would have to wait for months and/or get a different case. I'm pretty much screw in that aspect.

Can you elaborate on the on the thumbscrew bit, please? Thanks.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> There is no real Corsair in Argentina AFAIK, on top that, type Corsair cases are not even entering my country anymore. So even If i send it to my retailer, I either would have to wait for months and/or get a different case. I'm pretty much screw in that aspect.
> Can you elaborate on the on the thumbscrew bit, please? Thanks.


Most PSUs come with 4 thumbscrews to screw into the back of the case. Use one of those









Otherwise you can buy aftermarket thumbscrews for pretty cheap

I personally have some of these in blue ( Link ) and they work fine

Or one for $60 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17938/scr-439/6-32_x_50mm_Hardened_Carbon_Steel_Thumbscrew_-_Black_6-32X5.html


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Most PSUs come with 4 thumbscrews to screw into the back of the case. Use one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise you can buy aftermarket thumbscrews for pretty cheap
> I personally have some of these in blue ( Link ) and they work fine
> Or one for $60 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17938/scr-439/6-32_x_50mm_Hardened_Carbon_Steel_Thumbscrew_-_Black_6-32X5.html


What is lose is the hole in the chasis, not the thumbscrew itself.


----------



## Midgethulk

Love my 500R


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> What is lose is the hole in the chasis, not the thumbscrew itself.


Oh. uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhm. Hmmmm.

I don't know then.


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh. uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhm. Hmmmm.
> I don't know then.


As I said, I'm pretty much screw.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> As I said, I'm pretty much screw.


Just use a bolt and nut


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Just use a bolt and nut


¿How would that work?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> ¿How would that work?


The way nuts and bolts work ...


----------



## Rckt56

400R build almost complete













What's the consensus?


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rckt56*
> 
> 400R build almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Looks good, but your GFX card looks really bend


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rckt56*
> 
> 400R build almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the consensus?


looks nice


----------



## Rckt56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> Looks good, but your GFX card looks really bend


Yeah i know







I am trying to figure out what i need to stabilize it... my last case had a spring loaded support for it... any ideas on how to better support it in this new case??


----------



## stratosrally

Get some fishing line or thin steel flexible wire and run it thru an opening in the top of the case down to the end of the GPU - pull taut until it is level and tie it off. Or - cut a dowel to the right length and slide it underneath between the GPU shroud and the bottom of the case (or the top of your PSU). Paint it black.

I've seen both these methods used and it can look just fine if done right - and it works very well.


----------



## Zoef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> I'm ordering a window for my 500r, what are the right dimensions to replace the mesh with a window?
> It may have been asked before on this thread but I really searched for it and couldn't find it


Somebody?








I'll post images of the result when it's finished...^^


----------



## SebRa

Hey guys, recently received the 500R case and wanted to show some pictures of my build.
It is still a work in progress, will be adding a water cooling loop once I have the parts and will probably replace the side mesh with a window afterwards.

My rig so far:




I have suspended the HDDs inside the cage using some elastic to eliminate the noise from vibrations.
Unfortunately I only had white elastic, but will replace with black when I get some.

There is a 'Xebec LED Strip - White' attached behind the lip of the top of the case.
Will also be replacing those Bitfenix fans with some SP120s (love the Corsair fans) that are currently in the post, the reason for the SPs is because I'll be using them with the radiator and so I don't want to buy AF fans just for time period between now and water cooling.



I definitely need to sleeve those cables, just need to buy the sleeves first.


The LED strip does produce a very bright light, but it looks good when the side panel is on.


Using a woven steel wire mesh to act as a filter for the side panel, it's completely covered so dust is a non-issue.
Airflow is not restricted any more than other filters I have used.

Building inside the Carbide 500R was great, very pleased with my purchase.
I can't wait to start building the water cooling loop, may take a while until I have bought all the parts, will post pictures when I'm done, though.


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, recently received the 500R case and wanted to show some pictures of my build.
> It is still a work in progress, will be adding a water cooling loop once I have the parts and will probably replace the side mesh with a window afterwards.
> My rig so far:
> 
> 
> 
> I have suspended the HDDs inside the cage using some elastic to eliminate the noise from vibrations.
> Unfortunately I only had white elastic, but will replace with black when I get some.
> 
> There is a 'Xebec LED Strip - White' attached behind the lip of the top of the case.
> Will also be replacing those Bitfenix fans with some SP120s (love the Corsair fans) that are currently in the post, the reason for the SPs is because I'll be using them with the radiator and so I don't want to buy AF fans just for time period between now and water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need to sleeve those cables, just need to buy the sleeves first.
> 
> 
> The LED strip does produce a very bright light, but it looks good when the side panel is on.
> 
> 
> Using a woven steel wire mesh to act as a filter for the side panel, it's completely covered so dust is a non-issue.
> Airflow is not restricted any more than other filters I have used.
> Building inside the Carbide 500R was great, very pleased with my purchase.
> I can't wait to start building the water cooling loop, may take a while until I have bought all the parts, will post pictures when I'm done, though.


Where can I get that filter for the side panel?! I also need to replace or add another filter to the front panel. I just pull on the front panel right? From the bottom, and it should come off...


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamuda*
> 
> Where can I get that filter for the side panel?! I also need to replace or add another filter to the front panel. I just pull on the front panel right? From the bottom, and it should come off...


The "filter" I bought from: http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/Stainless_Steel_Woven_Wire_A3_Sheets.html
It comes in an A3 sized sheet, just simply measured and cut to size for the panel. The mesh count I bought was #30, it's not too restrictive on the airflow and stops all dust.
I'm not sure if they ship to America though, you'll have to check. They do also have a store on eBay which may ship internationally.

Yes, the front panel is easily removed by pulling from the gap at the bottom. You should also have enough of the mesh left over from the side panel, but I haven't measured to be sure.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hey guys , I plan to install some CCFL Kits onto my Carbide 400R , i was wondering anyone here own a 400R and have this mod ?

At first i thinking to install them inside , but thing is , a 400R doesn't have a side window , so its kinda pointless....

So I thought of putting them underneath my casing both left and right side just above of the feet of the casing around the center spot.

Making a glow underneath my case, but i wonder will it even look nice










Either that i or maybe i install them on top of the casing near the exhaust fan section.

But at same time i worry it will be too bright and might distract me. Anyone have any experience with Cathode lights are they super bright ??

Also what is the purpose of UV color actually ? Is it bright as other color like Blue , White , Red etc ? I saw its like Purple color like

I be using either Lamptron / Sunbeam , other brands might no have it here.

I was wondering if any of you come across any CCFL Kit mod for the Carbide 400R case mind showing me , maybe i can see some samples and have least some idea how it will look


----------



## JRuxGaming

UV is Ultra-Violet. Whites, neon colors, and other bright colors will look as if they are glowing when near it.

It also kills bacteria.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hmm if installing it inside the case then it will shine all my components which is good i guess.

But since i plan to install them underneath / above ot my casing , then getting UV is pointless right ? Since it won't be bright as the other colors.

Kill bacteria







? Then if it shines near me it will kill me too / cause skin cancer no ?







I mean that is if i bought UV ones and install them outside instead of inside the case.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hmm if installing it inside the case then it will shine all my components which is good i guess.
> But since i plan to install them underneath / above ot my casing , then getting UV is pointless right ? Since it won't be bright as the other colors.
> Kill bacteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Then if it shines near me it will kill me too / cause skin cancer no ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that is if i bought UV ones and install them outside instead of inside the case.


UV light can be used to kill harmful bacteria, however, the intensity of the light provided by cold cathodes is not strong enough to cause any damage to you.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hmm if installing it inside the case then it will shine all my components which is good i guess.
> But since i plan to install them underneath / above ot my casing , then getting UV is pointless right ? Since it won't be bright as the other colors.
> Kill bacteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Then if it shines near me it will kill me too / cause skin cancer no ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that is if i bought UV ones and install them outside instead of inside the case.


No. Cathodes do not provide the same type of UV lights as the sun does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> UV light can be used to kill harmful bacteria, however, the intensity of the light provided by cold cathodes is not strong enough to cause any damage to you.


This. The energy levels used in pasteurization processes are way higher than those dinky cathodes.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

I haven't seen any CCFL Kits before , also i can't find / see any demo too , because the shops they selling here are all online ones only , no retail , so i don't know the actual layout of the kit. Im not sure am i able to install them outside my casing for the wire i have to place it outside , but i roughly have an idea what im going to do is

1)Leaving the inverter inside the case.

2)Then i will pass the wire out through the rubber holes originally meant for water cooling tubes at the rear of the Carbide 400R.

3)So that i can install my Cold Cathodes outside my case and the wire that i pass through the rubber hole can be connected to the inverter inside the case/

So does anyone have experience with Cold Cathode light installment , do you think my idea will work ??
But i prefer to have the inverter outside , if that's even possible.

(Wires will be passing through this holes here)


----------



## Infinity4D

Hey !
what's up guys ?
For the owner of the topic :
Will you include the 200R in the club ?
thanks bro'


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> Hey !
> what's up guys ?
> For the owner of the topic :
> Will you include the 200R in the club ?
> thanks bro'


Im no Admin or anything , but as long its a Corsair Carbide i think its included =)
Even its not i myself for sure and i bet everyone else still welcomes you


----------



## Infinity4D

I have already a 400R








I just want to know








But the 200R is amazing ,with the price of this case corsair made a very very very good job.
better than the zalman z9+ i think.
I


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> Will you include the 200R in the club ?


I should think so. From what I have gathered this club was only 400R/500R until the 300R came out, then they included it so I see no reason why the 200R should be excluded.


----------



## Ricwin

Bought a 200R earlier today, and I have to say its bloody fantastic for the price (£50). It has everything I was looking for in a case.
Originally, I intended to purchase the Fractal Define R3 (approx £75), but the 200R ticks all of the same boxes for two thirds the price









Granted the hard drive cage feel flimsy, SSD's took a fair bit of force to slide into place. The 5.25" covers are slightly loose and flimsy. There is also a distinct lack of accessories in the box; but for a budget builder case, do you really need the extra paraphernalia?

The rest of the design and the build quality cannot be faulted at all. It certainly is the new standard to which other manufactures must aim for within this price bracket.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinity4D*
> 
> Hey !
> what's up guys ?
> For the owner of the topic :
> Will you include the 200R in the club ?
> thanks bro'


I'll make sure to add it to the title thanks









edit: Poll added to the thread now too!


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Bought a 200R earlier today, and I have to say its bloody fantastic for the price (£50). It has everything I was looking for in a case.
> Originally, I intended to purchase the Fractal Define R3 (approx £75), but the 200R ticks all of the same boxes for two thirds the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted the hard drive cage feel flimsy, SSD's took a fair bit of force to slide into place. The 5.25" covers are slightly loose and flimsy. There is also a distinct lack of accessories in the box; but for a budget builder case, do you really need the extra paraphernalia?
> The rest of the design and the build quality cannot be faulted at all. It certainly is the new standard to which other manufactures must aim for within this price bracket.


Couldn't agree more! personally I consider the 300r the black sheep of the Carbidge series, it never interested me, but now I wish I gotten the 200R instead xD


----------



## Scott1541

If the 200R was released when I bought my 300R I would probably have bought the 200R instead. I don't regret buying the 300R though as I still think it's a great looking case, looks better than the 200R IMO, I know some of you will disagree though









Also better go and edit the club title in my sig now


----------



## unequalteck

my corsair carbide 400R
going for custom WC soon. but i heard that there are some clearance issue for 400R at top right? any solution?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If the 200R was released when I bought my 300R I would probably have bought the 200R instead. I don't regret buying the 300R though as I still think it's a great looking case, looks better than the 200R IMO, I know some of you will disagree though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also better go and edit the club title in my sig now


300R>200R


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 300R>200R


Obviously it's a matter of opinion but I believe the 200R has a few more features than the 300R. IIRC the 200R has more clearance at the top and side so it can fit a H100 without any modding and can fit larger CPU coolers, other than that they're still very similar.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 300R>200R
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's a matter of opinion but I believe the 200R has a few more features than the 300R. IIRC the 200R has more clearance at the top and side so it can fit a H100 without any modding and can fit larger CPU coolers, other than that they're still very similar.
Click to expand...

not to mention more/better hard drive slots.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> not to mention more/better hard drive slots.


then again one does not simply get a case without modding it.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Obviously it's a matter of opinion but I believe the 200R has a few more features than the 300R. IIRC the 200R has more clearance at the top and side so it can fit a H100 without any modding and can fit larger CPU coolers, other than that they're still very similar.


The 200R is listed 160 mm of height for the CPU coolers.
I guess the Hyper 212 (159 mm of height) barely fits the 200R.

The 300R has enough clearance for the 212.
I've heard the Havik 140 (166 mm of heigth) also fits the 300R.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Actually the 300R is wider than the 200R.
> The 200R is listed 160 mm of height for the CPU coolers.
> I guess the Hyper 212 (159 mm of height) barely fits the 200R.
> The 300R has enough clearance for the 212.
> I've heard the Havik 140 (166 mm of heigth) also fits the 300R.


Strangely enough I've just been looking at what coolers will fit in a 300R and have discovered exactly this. On one site I saw the clearance on the 300R quoted as 170mm, which is definitely wider than the 160 of the 200R.









I guess it all depends on where you're measuring from and if everyone else measures for the same place.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Strangely enough I've just been looking at what coolers will fit in a 300R and have discovered exactly this. On one site I saw the clearance on the 300R quoted as 170mm, which is definitely wider than the 160 of the 200R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it all depends on where you're measuring from and if everyone else measures for the same place.


I have also discovered that the clearance on the 200R is quoted 165 mm by AnandTech instead of 160 mm quoted by Corsair. LOL

Well, I don't know how accurate is the clearance listed by AnandTech for the 200R and the 300R.

The AnandTech claims that the NZXT Phantom 410 has clearance quoted as 170 mm.
But I've heard that The Thermalright True Spirit 140 (height of 170mm) doesn't fit well or almost fit in the 410.

There's a feedback by an owner about this issue:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-094-NX&tool=3

Anyway the 300R seems to have better clearance for heatsinks than the 200R and the clearances listed by the AnandTech maybe at least close.


----------



## lalalaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> 
> my corsair carbide 400R
> going for custom WC soon. but i heard that there are some clearance issue for 400R at top right? any solution?


jaja thumbs up for toys inside the case









mine here ^_^


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> then again one does not simply get a case without modding it.


I do not intend to modify this case.
Although saying that, I opted for the 200R mainly for its looks. I much prefer the sleek elegant design of the Fractal R3 and the 200R over any other case available right now, and would happily butcher the inside of either case to make anything fit, provided I could maintain the exterior looks lol

My only quarrel with the 200R is that my DVD drive is a slightly different shade of black. Oh and that I cant use the front USB ports :|


----------



## Ricwin

Anyway, here's mine mediocre system in the 200R, along with a Hitachi Deskstar 1Tb hard drive next to it


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Anyway, here's mine mediocre system in the 200R, along with a Hitachi Deskstar 1Tb hard drive next to it


needs moar graphics xD


----------



## Devil505

G'day Guys, I've used this forum a lot prior, during and post my rig build, so i thought i'd finally share my beastie!!


*Case* - Corsair Carbide 500R
*Cooling* - Corsair Hydro H100 Cooler (Stock fans) pulling air out the top
*Fans* -
2 x Corsair 120mm LED Fronts
1 x Corsair 140mm Rear Exhaust
1 x 120mm Corsair standard (HDD Tray)
1 x 120mm Corsair standard (bottom of case pulling air in)
*CPU* - Core i7-930
*Mobo* - Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
*RAM* - Corsair Dominator 12gb DDR3 (with Airflow pro)
*Graphics Card* - Asus GTX 660 Direct CUII 2gb Overclocked
*SSD* - OCZ Vertex 4 128gb (OS)
*HDD* - Western Digital 1TB Black
*Power Supply* - Thermaltake Tough power XT875w
*Keyboard* - Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2013
*Mouse* - Razer Mamba
*Sound* - Logitech 510 7.1 Surround
*Headphones* - Turtle Beach Z6




Case Mods -
Removed plastic from front mesh and top mesh for better airflow

Future Mods -
- Remove 200mm side fan and mesh & replace with perspex window
- Replace front Corsair LED fans with 120mm Bitfenix 120mm Spectre Pro White LED
- Replace H100 fans with 2 x Corsair SP120mm Performance Edition
- Replace Rear 140mm with a Corsair AF140mm Quiet edition
- Replace Other 120mm Fans with Corsair AF120mm Performance Edition
All Corsair Fans will have White Rings installed
- Install 2 x 30cm White Cold Cathode Lighting Kits
2 Cathodes for illuminating the inside of the case - Cathodes will be hidden beside the Top Radiator and 1 beside the Power Supply
2 Cathodes for illuminating the Radiator (hidden inside the top of the case)

I'm still trying to decide which fan controller to go with, Looking at either
- Aerocool Touch 2100
- NZXT Sentry LXE

Whatcha Think of my Beastie???


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

great build bro looks so nice and clean.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> needs moar graphics xD


Indeed it does. But the monitor I use is pretty small (18.5" @ 1366 x 768) and thus the 5770 is more than suitable to max out the likes of Skyrim.
Decided I will buy an AMD 8000 series when they are released (probably 8870) along with a new monitor.

I was briefly using two 5770's in a nice Crossfire setup, however the Asus board has the crappy 16x & 4x setup causing horrendous microstuttering.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Indeed it does. But the monitor I use is pretty small (18.5" @ 1366 x 768) and thus the 5770 is more than suitable to max out the likes of Skyrim.
> Decided I will buy an AMD 8000 series when they are released (probably 8870) along with a new monitor.


yeah im gunna wait for the GTX 700 series.


----------



## razer-t

Guys, how do yur remove the front panel? It seems impossible! I've tried pushing and pulling every way possible to no avail








Is there some sort of clip or bracket I have to remove first? I'm just surprised that everone thinks it's so easy.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer-t*
> 
> Guys, how do yur remove the front panel? It seems impossible! I've tried pushing and pulling every way possible to no avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of clip or bracket I have to remove first? I'm just surprised that everone thinks it's so easy.


which case ?


----------



## razer-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> which case ?


The Carbide 500r


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer-t*
> 
> Guys, how do yur remove the front panel? It seems impossible! I've tried pushing and pulling every way possible to no avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of clip or bracket I have to remove first? I'm just surprised that everone thinks it's so easy.


All that needs to be done in order to remove the front panel, is to pull it forward using your hand in the gap at the bottom of the case between the panel and the chassis. There are several metal "claws" that hold it in place, with enough force the panel will come free.


----------



## razer-t

That worked, thanks!
I guess I was too scared of damaging my precious new case


----------



## chickenswagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer-t*
> 
> That worked, thanks!
> I guess I was too scared of damaging my precious new case


Why would you need to remove the front panel? Do you mean the front bay for inserting optical drive or whatnot?


----------



## chickenswagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer-t*
> 
> That worked, thanks!
> I guess I was too scared of damaging my precious new case


Why would you need to remove the front panel? Do you mean the front bay for inserting optical drive or whatnot?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickenswagger*
> 
> Why would you need to remove the front panel? Do you mean the front bay for inserting optical drive or whatnot?


The main reason for removing the front panel is to access the fans behind it, the panel must first be removed to unscrew the fans. That is at least my main reason for removing it, anyway.


----------



## hAic

A small update with a 6850 crossfire !!My power supply is just fine!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my 400R <3


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

showoff


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> showoff










Wuv U 2


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuv U 2


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuv U 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Inacoma79

Here's some updated shots of my 300R coming from a HAF 922. I must say I prefer the cleaner lines of this case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Sorry but I need to cry. Them cables







Poor Cables


----------



## Inacoma79

LOL, now that you pointed it out I do need to do some tidying up


----------



## Scott1541

Is a CPU cooler better positioned with the fan facing the front of the case and exhausting directly towards the back or with the fan side positioned on the bottom and exhausting up towards the top of the case? I've got 2 fans on the front, 1 at the top, 1 on the rear and 1 on the side panel.

I'm just wondering as I reapplied TIM to everything yesterday and decided to turn my TX3 around so the fan is facing the bottom of the case instead of the front. There doesn't seem to be any temperature difference, which could mean cooling is worse as I used Arctic Cooling MX-4 this time, where I used the stock Cooler Master stuff last time.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Is a CPU cooler better positioned with the fan facing the front of the case and exhausting directly towards the back or with the fan side positioned on the bottom and exhausting up towards the top of the case? I've got 2 fans on the front, 1 at the top, 1 on the rear and 1 on the side panel.
> 
> I'm just wondering as I reapplied TIM to everything yesterday and decided to turn my TX3 around so the fan is facing the bottom of the case instead of the front. There doesn't seem to be any temperature difference, which could mean cooling is worse as I used Arctic Cooling MX-4 this time, where I used the stock Cooler Master stuff last time.


IIRC, direction of the fan does not matter in either respect.


----------



## pc-illiterate

nvm


----------



## chickenswagger

Hey guys quick question about the fans.

I have heard that the bottom fan should be intake (which makes sense because where would the air go in the bottom?) But doesn't the graphics card blow air out towards the bottom, and if I put bottom card as intake, wouldnt that push all the gpu air back up to the gpu? Thanks


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickenswagger*
> 
> Hey guys quick question about the fans.
> I have heard that the bottom fan should be intake (which makes sense because where would the air go in the bottom?) But doesn't the graphics card blow air out towards the bottom, and if I put bottom card as intake, wouldnt that push all the gpu air back up to the gpu? Thanks


Most designs of GPU heatsinks/fans will either exhaust the hot air through the rear of the card (where the PCI bracket is) or, exhaust it from the side (opposite from where the PCIe connection is). The fan on a GPU is usually set to intake, so having the fan at the bottom of the case also set to intake should aid in cooling the GPU and will offer better airflow through the case as opposed to an exhaust fan.


----------



## techtwist

Hi there, i hope you all could help since this is a thread includes the 200R. I'm having second thoughts on buying a 200R because i dont know if my components will fit inside the 200R. Is there anyone here using a *Asrock Z77 Ex4 and NH-D14*? Does it fit in the 200R? Does it have enough clearance for the side panel to be closed properly?

Hoping someone could help me. Thanks


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hAic*
> 
> A small update with a 6850 crossfire !!My power supply is just fine!!


Really?! 

I'd like to see some stress test results


----------



## Ricwin

The 200R's spec states clearance for upto 160mm heatsinks. And the NH-D14's spec says it is 160mm, so on paper it should fit with no trouble.


----------



## premonition08

my 500R


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> my 500R


Very nice man. Loving the steering wheel set-up!
Perhaps take some pictures inside the rig too?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> my 500R


Very tidy, dat ghosting on the monitor though







Is your 500R watercooled, I see an XSPC sticker on the front. Would love to see some internal pics if it is!


----------



## premonition08

thanks here's the inside


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Very tidy, dat ghosting on the monitor though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your 500R watercooled, I see an XSPC sticker on the front. Would love to see some internal pics if it is!


the ghosting is probably due to the camera shutter settings


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> thanks here's the inside


Very good, nice and tidy!


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Very good, nice and tidy!


thanks but the back side isn't as tidy


----------



## Jimma47

Nice rig.

love the Xbox 360 wireless receiver setup. Might steal that idea.
You plug them into an adapter and then into an internal USB header?

There's a little bit of room under the top grill next to my H100 so may try that location as well - it's a real birds nest under my back panel!









Is the GPU cooler a bastardised and adapted CPU cooler? Or did you buy a GPU that has an all in one solution already? I've only seen a couple like that.

Very nice


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> thanks but the back side isn't as tidy


Meh, the back doesn't matter in my opinion, if the back has to be messy to make the insides look better then so be it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> thanks here's the inside


Very unique, never seen anything quite like that. Nice though


----------



## AsanteSoul

Does anyone have a picture of a matx inside the corsair 200r? And, if I wanted to place a matx board inside the 200r, will the h100i fit inside the case?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of a matx inside the corsair 200r? And, if I wanted to place a matx board inside the 200r, will the h100i fit inside the case?


yes an MATX board will fit and so will an H100i


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> The 200R's spec states clearance for upto 160mm heatsinks. And the NH-D14's spec says it is 160mm, so on paper it should fit with no trouble.


thanks for the info. then id better buy the 200r then:thumb:


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of a matx inside the corsair 200r? And, if I wanted to place a matx board inside the 200r, will the h100i fit inside the case?


an matx board is shorter from the top to bottom. they 'chop off' from the bottom not the top. the only time it would add more room to the top of the case is if you have an inverted mobo.


----------



## AsanteSoul

wow...so I can actually get the h100i in there with a matx? Just want to know before I actually purchase these parts


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> wow...so I can actually get the h100i in there with a matx? Just want to know before I actually purchase these parts


You can fit a full size atx board into the 200R with an H100, that makes no difference. However you need to use low profile ram or it will block the H100.


----------



## prz3m3k96




----------



## Scott1541

I could do with some of those rubber/plastic fan attaching contraptions







The fan I have at the top on my 300R vibrates too much. I could also do with a fan controller too but that will have to wait a while.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Build. But dat stock cooler....


----------



## prz3m3k96

I'm going to buy Thermalright True Black or something else.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> I'm going to buy Thermalright True Black or something else.


Ahh alright


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ahh alright


----------



## Tupscal

I've read this topic all day long and decided to buy a 500R, but I would appreciate your opinion and hints.

First of all my config is


Asus P8B75M-LE (mATX)
i7 3770 (with stock cooler)
16GB DDR3
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti (GV-N66TOC-2GD) 2GB DDR5,
Corsair 650TX
Samsung 500GB HD

I discovered this config was very silent in my old computer case but it couldn't keep it cool, so I had to play with the left panel removed. I need to know some things to config my 500R.


There will be a lot of space on the rig and since I only have 1 hard drive and no optical drives and was planning to install it on the 5.25" drives and remove the hard drive bays. In this situation can the coolers packaged with it handle?
Are the coolers that come with the 500R silent/noisy/normal...?
If I need to replace the coolers to quiet them down are the noctua ones a good option? Or are they silent by compromising the cooling efficiency?
Is dust a serious problem with the 200mm fan, so that I need to get a filter?
With plenty of space for air flow do I really need to replace the processor stock fan? (almost rhetorical question in a forum like this







)
Important things are the absence of optical drives and the fact that I'm not planning to overclock right now.
Thank you!


----------



## OverClocker55

Could someone with a 400R measure how much room there is between the top 120mm fans and when the mobo starts. Also till the ram. Thanks







Where the red is. Please


----------



## chizzms

is that H80? attached on your graphics card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> thanks here's the inside


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Could someone with a 400R measure how much room there is between the top 120mm fans and when the mobo starts. Also till the ram. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the red is. Please


Lemme find my ruler. xD

Edit: hmm... Can't seem to find my ruler. Maybe someone else can get that for you. If not, I will try to look again tomorrow.


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> is that H80? attached on your graphics card?


an old H50 that I used on my cpu. it's been collecting dust so I decided to use it on my gpu


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> an old H50 that I used on my cpu. it's been collecting dust so I decided to use it on my gpu


really? i havn't seen anyone did that. so how was the gpu temp using that h50? and if you don't mind sharing how you did it..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Could someone with a 400R measure how much room there is between the top 120mm fans and when the mobo starts. Also till the ram. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the red is. Please


It should be the same.as.the 500r. Just under 2 inches. Both fans and h100 rad doesmt fit with heatspreader ram.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Could someone with a 400R measure how much room there is between the top 120mm fans and when the mobo starts. Also till the ram. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the red is. Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be the same.as.the 500r. Just under 2 inches. Both fans and h100 rad doesmt fit with heatspreader ram.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Could someone with a 400R measure how much room there is between the top 120mm fans and when the mobo starts. Also till the ram. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the red is. Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme find my ruler. xD
> 
> Edit: hmm... Can't seem to find my ruler. Maybe someone else can get that for you. If not, I will try to look again tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Well I'm getting a 240 rad uptop and doing a custom watercooled build in it


----------



## alexanderbrown

CorsairGeorge, do you have plans to offer a 500R side window?


----------



## OverClocker55

Build Log is up. No action atm. But stay tuned








http://www.overclock.net/t/1346975/watercooled-400r-build-log


----------



## chizzms

after all the happiness i have when i purchased my Maximus V Formula was almost washed out when i fitted it to my 500R chasis... the 4 lower part sata ports where blocked by the chasis T_T


----------



## hvn4life

hey guys, I'm new here. I just finished my rig with the Corsair 300r and wanted to share.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> after all the happiness i have when i purchased my Maximus V Formula was almost washed out when i fitted it to my 500R chasis... the 4 lower part sata ports where blocked by the chasis T_T


use bigger standoffs on the right-most holes.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Use a rotary tool.to.cut.out.that corner of the chassis so they fit. Its what'most' others do


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanderbrown*
> 
> CorsairGeorge, do you have plans to offer a 500R side window?


I wish. They may in future, they brought out one for the 300R. I'll wait another few months and if they don't I will have to whip out the dremel


----------



## svtfmook

here's my 500r


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> here's my 500r


Looks great! Exceptionally clean & tidy, just what I like to see.
What did you do to the front panel? Is it simply some kind of sticker you applied to it?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Looks great! Exceptionally clean & tidy, just what I like to see.
> What did you do to the front panel? Is it simply some kind of sticker you applied to it?


Would like to know aswell! Looks Sweeet!


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Would like to know aswell! Looks Sweeet!


it's a vinyl graphic, just stick it on and trim around everything. you can order 3m dinoc carbon fiber on flea bay, or, do i what i do and pick up some trimbrite carbon fiber trim at autozone for $15 for 6"x6' sheet


----------



## svtfmook

here's a great guide for the c/f wrap
http://www.overclock.net/t/922583/guide-to-carbon-fiber-wrap-gallery


----------



## Tupscal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tupscal*
> 
> I've read this topic all day long and decided to buy a 500R, but I would appreciate your opinion and hints.
> First of all my config is
> 
> Asus P8B75M-LE (mATX)
> i7 3770 (with stock cooler)
> 16GB DDR3
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti (GV-N66TOC-2GD) 2GB DDR5,
> Corsair 650TX
> Samsung 500GB HD
> I discovered this config was very silent in my old computer case but it couldn't keep it cool, so I had to play with the left panel removed. I need to know some things to config my 500R.
> 
> There will be a lot of space on the rig and since I only have 1 hard drive and no optical drives and was planning to install it on the 5.25" drives and remove the hard drive bays. In this situation can the coolers packaged with it handle?
> Are the coolers that come with the 500R silent/noisy/normal...?
> If I need to replace the coolers to quiet them down are the noctua ones a good option? Or are they silent by compromising the cooling efficiency?
> Is dust a serious problem with the 200mm fan, so that I need to get a filter?
> With plenty of space for air flow do I really need to replace the processor stock fan? (almost rhetorical question in a forum like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Important things are the absence of optical drives and the fact that I'm not planning to overclock right now.
> Thank you!


Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## svtfmook

i found the fans relatively quiet, there was also a selector switch that you can change the fan speeds for the 2 front and side to 3 positions. but as far as "noise", it's really subjective. i can hear my case, but it doesn't bother me. but, it may bother others. but, what i hear is not loud, just a subtle hum/air.

dust was never a problem with my 200mm

not sure what you mean by coolers handling the drive bays not there, the fans are going to run at whatever rpm with or with out the drive bays.

stock cooler will be fine. but a/m coolers are so much cooler lol pun


----------



## pc-illiterate

not noctua fans. too expensive for what you get . the cooler master 120 and 140 are cheaper, are quiet, and push air.


----------



## Tupscal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> i found the fans relatively quiet, there was also a selector switch that you can change the fan speeds for the 2 front and side to 3 positions. but as far as "noise", it's really subjective. i can hear my case, but it doesn't bother me. but, it may bother others. but, what i hear is not loud, just a subtle hum/air.
> dust was never a problem with my 200mm
> not sure what you mean by coolers handling the drive bays not there, the fans are going to run at whatever rpm with or with out the drive bays.
> stock cooler will be fine. but a/m coolers are so much cooler lol pun


Thank you, what I meant is that I am going to try to remove both drive bays, so the HD will be at placed at the 5.25" and nothing will block the air pushed by the front coolers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not noctua fans. too expensive for what you get . the cooler master 120 and 140 are cheaper, are quiet, and push air.


Thank you, you mean any 120mm or 140mm Cooler master fan or a specific type?


----------



## pc-illiterate

I have the r4 140mm that push 63cfm and only run about $10. I think youre better off leaving the bottom hard drive bay in and put a fan in the 5.25 bay. I know a 120mm will fit with a dvd drive installed. I guess it would fit with a hdd instead of a dvd drive. A fan up there will push air straight to the cpu cooler.


----------



## Kaivin

Where do you guys get those side window? Custom made?


----------



## JRuxGaming

Has anyone gotten the NZXT Kraken x60 to fit in a 400R yet? If so, I would like to know what measurements you got for the top to make it fit, or if you managed to make it fit with out drilling. Thinking about using fishing line for one side of the rad.


----------



## blackmesatech

Finally managed to get these pics off the camera.




Yes I did have to cut to be able to use the SATA closest to the motherboard.


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Finally managed to get these pics off the camera.
> 
> 
> Yes I did have to cut to be able to use the SATA closest to the motherboard.


i see that's asus formula mobo you have! i have the same and also the same case, are you not having difficulties with your sata ports? you have plans of moding it?


----------



## Tupscal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I have the r4 140mm that push 63cfm and only run about $10. I think youre better off leaving the bottom hard drive bay in and put a fan in the 5.25 bay. I know a 120mm will fit with a dvd drive installed. I guess it would fit with a hdd instead of a dvd drive. A fan up there will push air straight to the cpu cooler.


That actually makes sense, since the cooler on the bottom is not pushing air straight to anything but the HDs. Thank you!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> it's a vinyl graphic, just stick it on and trim around everything. you can order 3m dinoc carbon fiber on flea bay, or, do i what i do and pick up some trimbrite carbon fiber trim at autozone for $15 for 6"x6' sheet


Thank you!


----------



## Luke88

Here's my 500r



http://imgur.com/bJfR6




http://imgur.com/6dQ7w


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Here's my 500r
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bJfR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6dQ7w


Looks nice!
Did you sleeve those cables yourself?


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Looks nice!
> Did you sleeve those cables yourself?


Corsair AX850/AX750/AX650 White Sleeved Cables

And I agree, it looks pretty sweet.
I'm planning to buy an AX650 for mine along with an H60i and a variety of SP120's and AF120's. After the 8870 no doubt lol


----------



## Simplynicko

does the white sleeved cable bundle offer 2x 8-pin CPU cables?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Corsair AX850/AX750/AX650 White Sleeved Cables
> And I agree, it looks pretty sweet.
> I'm planning to buy an AX650 for mine along with an H60i and a variety of SP120's and AF120's. After the 8870 no doubt lol


Wouldn't mind a set of those. Would look pretty nice in the rig... Sadly they are quite expensive.









I just bought myself a AX860 PSU, must say I'm very impressed with the unit. Corsair!


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> i see that's asus formula mobo you have! i have the same and also the same case, are you not having difficulties with your sata ports? you have plans of moding it?


It's the Extreme not the Formula ( I think the Extreme might be wider than the Formula ). The motherboard extends all the way to the slanted part of the motherboard tray so yes there are difficulties accessing the SATA ports closest to the motherboard. That's why I mentioned having to cut to access them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Here's my 500r
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bJfR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6dQ7w


----------



## chizzms

here is an update of my 500r




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> It's the Extreme not the Formula ( I think the Extreme might be wider than the Formula ). The motherboard extends all the way to the slanted part of the motherboard tray so yes there are difficulties accessing the SATA ports closest to the motherboard. That's why I mentioned having to cut to access them.


someone suggested i just use standoffs on the right side.. here is the result, works fine with me


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good mate. Just ordered some of my parts for water cooling xD


----------



## chizzms

that will be my next project, good luck with that and share it to us ^^


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> that will be my next project, good luck with that and share it to us ^^


I will


----------



## l3eans

Just bought the Corsair 300r Windowed version. Is the space behind the motherboard tray good? I have an ocz 800w and its miserable inside my gamma.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Just bought the Corsair 300r Windowed version. Is the space behind the motherboard tray good? I have an ocz 800w and its miserable inside my gamma.


Yes the space is plenty. Fit my sig rig in it.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Just bought the Corsair 300r Windowed version. Is the space behind the motherboard tray good? I have an ocz 800w and its miserable inside my gamma.


There isn't that much space behind the motherboard tray, but it's perfectly adequate for cables. I can't tell you exactly how much space there is but it's about 2-2.5cm, which is fine if you flatten your cables a bit and organise them properly so they don't all cross each other at one point.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

my un-finish rig~
still waiting for fitting to come~
any comment??

before~


after~


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Has anyone put a 240mm rad in the top of a 200r?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*
> 
> Has anyone put a 240mm rad in the top of a 200r?


Only one that will fit is the H100. Anything over and it has ram clearance issues.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Only one that will fit is the H100. Anything over and it has ram clearance issues.


wrong. you can fit a 40mm up there but the fans will have to go on the outside. if you use low profile ram "samsung green" you have 55-60mm to stuff in a 240 rad. im going to get a 280 and find out how much room i have with 120 fans on adapters.
the reason i said youre wrong, xspc ex and black ice gts rads fit there. using low pro, imma find out what else


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Only one that will fit is the H100. Anything over and it has ram clearance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong. you can fit a 40mm up there but the fans will have to go on the outside. if you use low profile ram "samsung green" you have 55-60mm to stuff in a 240 rad. im going to get a 280 and find out how much room i have with 120 fans on adapters.
> the reason i said youre wrong, xspc ex and black ice gts rads fit there. using low pro, imma find out what else
Click to expand...

Wrong. Who would want to mount the fans outside or replace there ram.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wrong. Who would want to mount the fans outside or replace there ram.


someone that wants real water cooling. replacing ram, lots of people do and not for water cooling.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wrong. Who would want to mount the fans outside or replace there ram.
> 
> 
> 
> someone that wants real water cooling. replacing ram, lots of people do and not for water cooling.
Click to expand...

Why not a bigger case?


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> wrong. you can fit a 40mm up there but the fans will have to go on the outside. if you use low profile ram "samsung green" you have 55-60mm to stuff in a 240 rad. im going to get a 280 and find out how much room i have with 120 fans on adapters.
> the reason i said youre wrong, xspc ex and black ice gts rads fit there. using low pro, imma find out what else


Good thing i have the low profile ram. =) 55mm you say? I wonder if i can put a rx240 in there, i might end up just using a rs rad.


----------



## KamikazeKazzazi

Got my new Corsair 500r, beast corsair build! Bout to buy the Corsair Vengance M60 too!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamikazeKazzazi*
> 
> Got my new Corsair 500r, beast corsair build! Bout to buy the Corsair Vengance M60 too!






very nice. but try looking at a G400 or something like that?


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm about to pull the trigger on a awesome fan shroud xD


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*
> 
> Has anyone put a 240mm rad in the top of a 200r?


crapola. didnt pay enough attention. forget everything i said. what i said applies to 400/500r i forgot the 200 r is shorter. was thinking of the 300r... sorry guys. its been a long day all day.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*
> 
> Has anyone put a 240mm rad in the top of a 200r?
> 
> 
> 
> crapola. didnt pay enough attention. forget everything i said. what i said applies to 400/500r i forgot the 200 r is shorter. was thinking of the 300r... sorry guys. its been a long day all day.
Click to expand...

I knew it! Yeah only a h100 can fit on the 200r.


----------



## pc-illiterate

if an h100 will fit, a black ice gt stealth should also fit. 29.6mm vs '27mm'. an ex240 is 35.5mm


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if an h100 will fit, a black ice gt stealth should also fit. 29.6mm vs '27mm'. an ex240 is 35.5mm


No the fittings or barbs will block it.


----------



## xciter327

Just changed all my fans with Noctua NF-F12's andNF-S12B FLX's. Can you guys recommend a good inexpensive 8-port(min) fan controller that wont look ugly with 500R(W)? Just thumbscrews for regulation are fine, but if it has working software(USB control) with it even better. Preferably single slot 5.25'.


----------



## Pr0stex

My Corsair 500r, i want somenthing to hide the HX 750W, like this :








Like a Cover


----------



## Pr0stex

And how should i fit a HDD and SSD where the DVD is?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> And how should i fit a HDD and SSD where the DVD is?


Get some 2.5 and 3.5 to 5.25 adapters.

3.5 To 5.25
2.5 To 5.25


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> And how should i fit a HDD and SSD where the DVD is?


For SSD's: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34/c273/s906/list/p1/Bay_Devices-HDD_Enclosures_Adapters-25_HDD_Adapters-Page1.html

For HDD's: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34/c273/s852/list/p1/Bay_Devices-HDD_Enclosures_Adapters-35_HDD_Adapters-Page1.html

As for the PSU cover, all the ones I have seen have been custom made by the builder of the PC... Pretty easy to make, just measure how big you need, then either buy 1 (bend/cut, etc) or 2 (glue, screw together with an L bracket or etc) pieces of material(s) [like metal or plastic] and then badabing badaboom.

If you don't want to do it yourself, there may be someone on the forums who makes them or takes personal requests. Don't know of any, sorry, might have to check the modding threads...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> My Corsair 500r, i want somenthing to hide the HX 750W, like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a Cover


that isn't a 500r. that is a Switch 810...


----------



## OverClocker55

IKR lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

pretty he was showing you what he wants. he wouldnt be wanting 1 if he had it already...


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> that isn't a 500r. that is a Switch 810...


I think he was saying/asking, "For my 500r, I want a cover like this, but only for the PSU; any suggestions?"


----------



## Zoef

I'm having trouble with my fan controller, it doesn't "fit" in the 5.25 bay.
The side flips (I have no other word) of the fan controller are to short to reach the click system of the carbide 500r.
Does somebody have a solution for this? I temporarily used ducktape to keep it together


----------



## EPiiKK

*My 300R H100i Fitting and cable clean-up*

I bought an h100i and some sp120 quiet editions to go with it, as i got fed up with my stupid loud machine.
When i first assembled this rig i didn't pay too much attention to the cable management. So i just felt like re-doing it since im gonna be working on the rig anyway.









*Before :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




As you can see it is quite messy











*Installing the H100i:*
I tried to research the interwebs if the cooler fits my case, i found really mixed results from different sources so i just made some measurements and went for it.
Everything was fine until I found out that my motherboard heatsink was 1-2mm too tall.
So i just grabbed the drill and made my own mounts! Took me about 15 mins in total.
Here's a pic;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Final results:*
I used a couple of hours in total in thinking the cables trough and I think I got them very nicely considering the case limitations and my non-modular PSU








Here's some final pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So this solves it. I'd say with any board with "normal" sized motherboard heatsinks you are not gonna fit h100i without mods. This was my first time ever doing any kind of modification to a case, but then again, i just drilled a couple of holes


----------



## sheeps

Hi Guys. I'm new to these forums but thought I'd join the club.











Was my first solo build and the Corsair 400r was mostly fine to install in. The all black interior is slick but did make it hard trying to see sometimes. Now that it's all together now though, it's sweet.

I like the LED lights on the front two fans, nice touch, and the whole thing is very understated without being just a black box. I haven't had dust issues yet (had the system for about 2 months) but I can see the grill on the top being a problem in the future as it feels so open. Despite that though the system is fairly quiet. Can be heard but it's a low, unobtrusive tone.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> *My 300R H100i Fitting and cable clean-up*
> 
> I bought an h100i and some sp120 quiet editions to go with it, as i got fed up with my stupid loud machine.
> When i first assembled this rig i didn't pay too much attention to the cable management. So i just felt like re-doing it since im gonna be working on the rig anyway.


Nice, I'm thinking about doing something like that in the future, but how far in the future it will be I'm not entirely sure







I need a better CPU to cool first before I even consider doing something like this.

I'm not even going to comment on your cable management


----------



## R4zor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my fan controller, it doesn't "fit" in the 5.25 bay.
> The side flips (I have no other word) of the fan controller are to short to reach the click system of the carbide 500r.
> Does somebody have a solution for this? I temporarily used ducktape to keep it together


you need to take the click system out of your 500r and instal the fancontroller with screws.

like this :


greetzz

ps.. dont have a better close up picture


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm not even going to comment on your cable management


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?








(Im open for constructive critique)


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my fan controller, it doesn't "fit" in the 5.25 bay.
> The side flips (I have no other word) of the fan controller are to short to reach the click system of the carbide 500r.
> Does somebody have a solution for this? I temporarily used ducktape to keep it together


I have the exact same fan controller and case. You need to remove the clip on the side of the drive bay and secure the controller with screws.
If you need more help I can post pictures.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Im open for constructive critique)


I'll just suggest that you maybe try and hide a bit more of the cables behind the motherboard tray










I'm no expert in this but try and take the cables the long way around behind the motherboard to get them coming through the nearest hole to where they need to connect to. So you should end up with the least possible amount of cable showing when you look from the front, and a complete mess of cables when you take the back panel off


----------



## EPiiKK

Yeah, but there is nowhere to tie the cables down behind the mother board, so they are moving all the time in the assembly progress, also the holes are really limited and don't have gromets on them. The case isn't ideal for a tidy looking system








So ghetto case, ghetto cables.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Yeah, but there is nowhere to tie the cables down behind the mother board, so they are moving all the time in the assembly progress, also the holes are really limited and don't have gromets on them. The case isn't ideal for a tidy looking system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ghetto case, ghetto cables.


It can get really great looking







Just tie a bunch of the cables together and use the hdd cage to hide them behind.


----------



## l3eans

Count me in


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! but what I don't get is, you name your build EVGA love but no EVGA GFX card? hmmm


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Nice build! but what I don't get is, you name your build EVGA love but no EVGA GFX card? hmmm


Ha, I didn't even bother to change the name when I moved on from my GTX 260. But I still have the Z68 FTW, Perhaps it should be Half-EVGA love


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Yeah, but there is nowhere to tie the cables down behind the mother board, so they are moving all the time in the assembly progress, also the holes are really limited and don't have gromets on them. The case isn't ideal for a tidy looking system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ghetto case, ghetto cables.


"Ghetto" thought only Americans used the term.







Didn't know it caught popularity in Finland.

Don't worry about the tie down points, just pickup a big pack of thin black zip ties and start bundling the cords together and keep it simple, take your time, the process is quite fun.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It can get really great looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tie a bunch of the cables together and use the hdd cage to hide them behind.


That was my original plan, i just didn't have any zipties or anything and was too lazy to pick some up
thats a sweet build btw


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks Mate


----------



## joejoe69

My last shots before I move everything out of this case...


----------



## Zoef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I have the exact same fan controller and case. You need to remove the clip on the side of the drive bay and secure the controller with screws.
> If you need more help I can post pictures.


I'd like some help please







At first sight I tried pulling it off, but doesn't seem to work.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> I'd like some help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first sight I tried pulling it off, but doesn't seem to work.


O.K. I took some pictures, hopefully they will help.



To remove the clip, I just pushed it down from the top and pulled it forward.



Two screws used to secure the controller to the case, only used one on the other side (three altogether), one of the screw holes was blocked.
It is still very secure and won't move about.





(Sorry for the poor image quality, my camera wouldn't focus correctly.)

From these pictures you should be able to see the position of the controller and where it needs to be screwed in.

Good luck.


----------



## Cruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> My last shots before I move everything out of this case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW! i was thinking put a picture of mine but but but but DAMN! ur pc looks awesome dude


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> WOW! i was thinking put a picture of mine but but but but DAMN! ur pc looks awesome dude


Thanks. Post it up. We're all proud Carbide owners!!

I'll sure miss this awesome case. I just love the quality of Corsair cases. I already bought a Switch 810 but I'll be sure to hit up a 900D in a few months. Hehe...


----------



## braynumb

I'm curious and in need of advice. Just bought myself the 200R, Currently cooled with a H50 and a Nidec Beta V in Push. I just bought myself a Thermalright Archon to replace the H50. My question is, will it fit with no problem in the 200R? or, will I run into issues? planning to get another Nidec Beta V for push pull on the Archon. Thank You in advance.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braynumb*
> 
> I'm curious and in need of advice. Just bought myself the 200R, Currently cooled with a H50 and a Nidec Beta V in Push. I just bought myself a Thermalright Archon to replace the H50. My question is, will it fit with no problem in the 200R? or, will I run into issues? planning to get another Nidec Beta V for push pull on the Archon. Thank You in advance.


Why would you buy it before making sure it would fight? Anyways I'm pretty sure It's to big.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braynumb*
> 
> I'm curious and in need of advice. Just bought myself the 200R, Currently cooled with a H50 and a Nidec Beta V in Push. I just bought myself a Thermalright Archon to replace the H50. My question is, will it fit with no problem in the 200R? or, will I run into issues? planning to get another Nidec Beta V for push pull on the Archon. Thank You in advance.


I'm 98% sure it will fit in push-pull as long as you have low profile memory or don't have the closest slot populated


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Just build my new rig:


----------



## folgrz

Just finished my rig a few nights ago. Man this thing is fast!!! Can't wait to OC!


----------



## OverClocker55

What are the specs?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *folgrz*
> 
> Just finished my rig a few nights ago. Man this thing is fast!!! Can't wait to OC!


Where is the GFX Card?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Where is the GFX Card?


Maybe he doesn't need one







Although the absence of a graphics card is a little surprising


----------



## OverClocker55

Yes he is missing it







It must of ran away


----------



## Midgethulk

Better OC dat HD4000 GFX!


----------



## Scott1541

If only they had graphics card shelters where you could go and take home an abandoned or stray graphics card for a small donation


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If only they had graphics card shelters where you could go and take home an abandoned or stray graphics card for a small donation


Make it happen!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If only they had graphics card shelters where you could go and take home an abandoned or stray graphics card for a small donation


This!


----------



## daha

Hey guys im planning on building a new comp soon, so i was wondering if i got an 300r and a h60 would i be able to mount the 2 exhaust fans on the top or will the h60's pump block the rear top's fan location. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> Hey guys im planning on building a new comp soon, so i was wondering if i got an 300r and a h60 would i be able to mount the 2 exhaust fans on the top or will the h60's pump block the rear top's fan location. Thanks in advance!!


On the top or back 120?


----------



## daha

120mm on the roof of the case close to the rear exhaust.... if that makes any sense.


----------



## IncognitoGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10speedr*
> 
> 
> Just installed the gpu blocks and added a 360 rad. Good temps so far.


I may have missed it, but XSPC's radiator? or what kind are you using... I am seriously considering adding this to my 500r!


----------



## Blaze0303

Picked up a 300R for a quick build for my wife







Awesome little case that was incredibly easy to build in!

See the build log here!


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Picked up a 300R for a quick build for my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome little case that was incedibly easy to build in!
> 
> See the build log here!


Looks good


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> Looks good


Thanks!


----------



## LakersHater

Hey Guys,

Another update to my rig. Added a custom window to my case....must say I absolutely love it compared to the mesh side panel. Also added some BitFenix Alchemy cables, Patriot Extreme Masters Ram, Corsair AF and SP fans.

You can see the 1st two iteriations of my builds at http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/2460#post_18570770 Post #2463

I know I have some tidying up to do with cable management, but I'll be relocating the HD and SSD to the 5.25 drives first before finalizing cable management.

2 questions I have for the community are:
1) what would you guys recommend as far as some trim to add around the side panel window to cover up the tabs that are visible through the window?
2) whats a quiet but high CFM white led fan to replace the stock 2 corsair front panel fans? Already tried BitFenix Spectre Pro Led Fans but didn't like their airflow and noise profile.


----------



## OverClocker55

That looks beast mate


----------



## iARDAs

As much as I am loving the 500r, i will probably make a switch to 900D.


----------



## Pr0stex

What is the size if you wanna make whole side panel on 500r?


----------



## R4zor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakersHater*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Another update to my rig. Added a custom window to my case....must say I absolutely love it compared to the mesh side panel. Also added some BitFenix Alchemy cables, Patriot Extreme Masters Ram, Corsair AF and SP fans.
> 
> You can see the 1st two iteriations of my builds at http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/2460#post_18570770 Post #2463
> 
> I know I have some tidying up to do with cable management, but I'll be relocating the HD and SSD to the 5.25 drives first before finalizing cable management.
> 
> 2 questions I have for the community are:
> 1) what would you guys recommend as far as some trim to add around the side panel window to cover up the tabs that are visible through the window?
> 2) whats a quiet but high CFM white led fan to replace the stock 2 corsair front panel fans? Already tried BitFenix Spectre Pro Led Fans but didn't like their airflow and noise profile.


Cover the tabs with some tape. i bought it in a 'car-pimping-store' it get used to make striping on the side of a car.
just stick it on the outside of your window gona look like this :



GreetZ


----------



## joejoe69

*Double post*


----------



## joejoe69

Liking the pics guys, keep em coming!!


----------



## apocallips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> My Corsair 500r, i want somenthing to hide the HX 750W, like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a Cover


i made one like this on my 500r
this is the latest

this is my previous


and this an update of my 500r top



still deciding either to pain the acrylic or to stick with carbon fiber sticker..


----------



## Quantium40

Alright guys... gonna need some help on this one.

Got a Corsair 200r for a build to go in the entertainment room. Got some more fans for it also.
I know there are two fan mounts in the front on the 200r, one comes with the stock corsair, another one empty. The empty spot for a fan is obviously supposed to be mounted onto from the other side of the drive bay (outside once the front panel is taken off). The screws have to come from the inside the case.

The problem is, there are these irremovable plastic mounting pieces behind the screw-holes, making it impossible to screw the screws into the fan. Here is a picture of the dilemma (front bottom left corner fan screw-hole):



How the heck do I get a fan mounted there? Maybe I'm being dense, but I really can't figure it out at the moment









EDIT: nvm, found the special long screws... lol


----------



## SeanOMatic

Awaiting a GTX 660.

PC Power Silencer 910 was debadged. Didn't like the gawdy sticker on there, even though it matched the blue and black scheme.

Xonar DSX sound card, because the onboard Realtek 892 is just not cutting it.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> Alright guys... gonna need some help on this one.
> 
> Got a Corsair 200r for a build to go in the entertainment room. Got some more fans for it also.
> I know there are two fan mounts in the front on the 200r, one comes with the stock corsair, another one empty. The empty spot for a fan is obviously supposed to be mounted onto from the other side of the drive bay (outside once the front panel is taken off). The screws have to come from the inside the case.
> 
> The problem is, there are these irremovable plastic mounting pieces behind the screw-holes, making it impossible to screw the screws into the fan. Here is a picture of the dilemma (front bottom left corner fan screw-hole):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck do I get a fan mounted there? Maybe I'm being dense, but I really can't figure it out at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: nvm, found the special long screws... lol


Fan sits at the front, with the long screws then going through it into those holes








Theres not much clearance between the lower fan and the back of the front cover.


----------



## Centenial

Just picked up my 500r today! Was super excited to see all the things that people have done with their 500r's. Now I'm ready to just transfer my build. Glad to join the ranks.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Just picked up my 500r today! Was super excited to see all the things that people have done with their 500r's. Now I'm ready to just transfer my build. Glad to join the ranks.


good stuff mate hope you like the case!


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Guys how many fans can i install on the HDD side for my Carbide 400R ??

Also i find it hard to have fans install there, because due to the cables....the guy who build my PC for me , had the cable tie to the HDD section , so i had to rewire...another reason he did that its because to cut short the cable length by making it more to the left side instead of right , because the right side there's barely any space left for cable to be hide inside , i also barely able to close my right panel TBH , i had to press it hard to screw it in , its more likely im forcing it !

Anyone have a Carbide 400R with good cable management and most fans installed ?? Mind posting them maybe i could use it as a sample.

If possible can you guys show me how you manage your wire on the rear ( right panel section ) because my wires are just all simply tugged in there its a total mess.....


----------



## fatherc0stas

Hello there, first post in the forums.

Here is my newly built PC in a corsair 500r. Please share you thoughts







Much appreciated


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Sweet Red and Black built =)

About the USB 3.0 wire , your able to bend it that much ?? Isn't it quite solid ?? Mine felt quite solid.....but the guy who built it for me tight it up to the HDD cage too , so maybe that's the case.

I want to pull it further back like yours cause mine its pretty far out now .

If possible mind taking a few pic inside your right side panel , i want to see some example of cable management , so i can do it properly myself







Its a jungle in there for mine


----------



## fatherc0stas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Sweet Red and Black built =)
> 
> About the USB 3.0 wire , your able to bend it that much ?? Isn't it quite solid ?? Mine felt quite solid.....but the guy who built it for me tight it up to the HDD cage too , so maybe that's the case.
> 
> I want to pull it further back like yours cause mine its pretty far out now .
> 
> If possible mind taking a few pic inside your right side panel , i want to see some example of cable management , so i can do it properly myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a jungle in there for mine


Will take some more pictures of cable management in the back when im finished for sure, because it is not finished yet, also replaced back panel fan with an AF140. As for the usb 3 cable, yes it is stiff bat rather easy to bend it like that to be honest. Just need a bit of power and all done.. the only problem i have with this case is that there is no hole to pass through the usb3 and molex fan controller cable to the back of the case without needing to go through the first grommet so those two are visible and i dont really like the look of them. Hopefully i can think of something so it looks even cleaner


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey costas, move your ssd and hdd down to the bottom drive cage and remove the top cage. you get a lot better air flow that way.
the molex and usb will fit through the small cutout under the front bezel between the optical drive bay and fan. its on the right side of the front...
i actually ran all my front panel wiring through the top rectangular cut out at the end of the optical bay near the top fan recess


----------



## fatherc0stas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hey costas, move your ssd and hdd down to the bottom drive cage and remove the top cage. you get a lot better air flow that way.
> the molex and usb will fit through the small cutout under the front bezel between the optical drive bay and fan. its on the right side of the front...
> i actually ran all my front panel wiring through the top rectangular cut out at the end of the optical bay near the top fan recess


Hello there and thanks on your comments, the reason i have mounted the drives on the top hard drive bay is that i am running only a single sata cable from the PSU powering the ssd, HDD and h100i (is that good by the way? And also, i like the straight look the case has when both trays are attached on the front whereas when you remove one of them it kind of makes it a bit uglier for my tastes. It may be personal preference although thanks for your hint on the fron panel cables, i saw that cutout a bit after i completed my cable routing and was really frustrated as i had to remove the motherboard and practically everything i had done and build the system from the start, so i basically gave up







i will reroute all the cables when i have time though and thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Guys for the Carbide 400R , the HDD section , what i saw online everyone said it can install up to 2 X 120mm fans, but i only found 6 screw holes....2 top , 4 top mid and lower mid , then there's none on bottom if not mistaken, is that correct ??

So means the bottom 120mm fan for the HDD section will only have 2 screws to support it ??


----------



## TheRacker

Updated cable management. I love this case, so much space for building.


----------



## uncola

My 200R doesn't arrive until thursday but all my other components will be here tomorrow.. I don't have a full size case to use til the 200R gets here.. is it crazy to do a no-case build on my desk? Is it ok to set a motherboard on the anti-static bag it came in?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Guys for the Carbide 400R , the HDD section , what i saw online everyone said it can install up to 2 X 120mm fans, but i only found 6 screw holes....2 top , 4 top mid and lower mid , then there's none on bottom if not mistaken, is that correct ??
> 
> So means the bottom 120mm fan for the HDD section will only have 2 screws to support it ??


there are indeed (or at least there should be) 8 holes. mine had 8 screw holes, but looking at pics online, it seems to vary between actual holes that don't protrude on


Spoiler: corsair's site






to having 7 holes and 1 groove like what you find on the rear of a case where the psu mounts


Spoiler: here


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncola*
> 
> My 200R doesn't arrive until thursday but all my other components will be here tomorrow.. I don't have a full size case to use til the 200R gets here.. is it crazy to do a no-case build on my desk? Is it ok to set a motherboard on the anti-static bag it came in?


Please don't set your motherboard on the anti static bag, the outside of it is conductive. There's nothing wrong with a caseless build, just put your motherboard on the box it came in.


----------



## 10speedr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IncognitoGamer*
> 
> I may have missed it, but XSPC's radiator? or what kind are you using... I am seriously considering adding this to my 500r!


I used the XSPC ex series radiators. They are about as wide as you can go on the top without having issues. The specs on both of them are 121 x 35.5 x 410mm (WxDxH) and 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxH).

hope that helps!


----------



## uncola

Thanks theseopenfields. that could have been bad


----------



## theseopenfields

Got the 200R recently, figured I should take some updated photos so here it is:


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> Got the 200R recently, figured I should take some updated photos so here it is:


What filters are those? I could do with getting some to sort out my dust problem.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What filters are those? I could do with getting some to sort out my dust problem.


They're Rosewill RFT-120 120mm Fan Filters.
They are a bit more restrictive than I would like, but they do their job perfectly and are easy to detach and clean.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> They're Rosewill RFT-120 120mm Fan Filters.
> They are a bit more restrictive than I would like, but they do their job perfectly and are easy to detach and clean.


Thanks, but I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them in the UK







Oh well, I'll have to look at some other filters


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Thanks, but I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'll have to look at some other filters


silverstone makes good 120 filters


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> Got the 200R recently, figured I should take some updated photos so here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Good clean build and to top it off you use jenga to elevate the case. Beautiful.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Thinking of getting one of these. What would you suggest? 300R,400R or 500R?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*
> 
> Thinking of getting one of these. What would you suggest? 300R,400R or 500R?


It would really depend on your needs. How many HDDs/SSDs do you have? How long is your GPU (if any)? Will you need extra space for cooling solutions? Are you using/planning to use a custom water loop?

I have the 500R myself and would definitely recommend it, especially if you need more space for components and want excellent cooling/airflow. But, all Corsair cases are brilliant (in my experience) so you can feel good with whatever choice you make.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*
> 
> Thinking of getting one of these. What would you suggest? 300R,400R or 500R?


Objectively I'd recommend the 400R out of the three. The 300R, depending on your hardware requirements, may not have enough HDD bays for you and may present some space restriction up top where mounting some combinations of fans /coolers may be an issue. The lack of rubber grommets may also be a turn off. The 500R is not worth much over the 400R IMO (I owned both the 400R and 500R and have done builds in every corsair case to date). I'd say to anyone interested in a 500R to strongly consider a 400R, Vengeance C70 or 550D instead. The 500R isn't really any better than the 400R and has more dust intake thanks to the huge and unfiltered side panel fan. The C70 costs less, has a near identical layout and a clear window already (since many people like to mod one on their 500R). The 550D is a 500R with a different exterior, noise reducing foam and filtered intakes. Whether it's modding a window or buying filters, you can get the finished result in one of the other cases upfront. Not to say the 500R isn't a good case, but I think it's stock package and pricing put it in a hard spot among Corsair's mid tower lineup right now.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncola*
> 
> My 200R doesn't arrive until thursday but all my other components will be here tomorrow.. I don't have a full size case to use til the 200R gets here.. is it crazy to do a no-case build on my desk? Is it ok to set a motherboard on the anti-static bag it came in?


You're fine using it on the anti-static bag but preferably on a wooden surface or wood board (the old guys call it bread boarding). Make sure that you touch a bare metal surface to discharge any static that's built up on your body before handling your components.


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know if Corsair have any plans to release a side panel with a window for the 500R? If not I think if enough of us bother them, they should consider it







I know I'm not the only one who wants to get rid of the horrible meshed side.


----------



## Cruz

Just finish put my h100 and clean it

Btw dont mind the color of the shoe box xD i will change it later whenl i get my acrylic cover xD


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair have any plans to release a side panel with a window for the 500R? If not I think if enough of us bother them, they should consider it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who wants to get rid of the horrible meshed side.


They don't. This has been asked a million times since the case launched last year. The worst part is that the local corsair rep (George) who is the company's worldwide product manager completely ignored most, if not all of the posts on this and a side panel filter (from corsair, not a third party) with respect to the 400R and 500R which is very atypical of him. He's usually very good about responding to these things. That does serve as a pretty clear sign though. We either mod ourselves, buy something else or are SOL.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> They don't. This has been asked a million times since the case launched last year. The worst part is that the local corsair rep (George) who is the company's worldwide product manager completely ignored most, if not all of the posts on this and a side panel filter (from corsair, not a third party) with respect to the 400R and 500R which is very atypical of him. He's usually very good about responding to these things. That does serve as a pretty clear sign though. We either mod ourselves, buy something else or are SOL.


I was hoping they would seeing as they did for the 300R, I'll give it a couple of months then whip out the dremel


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I was hoping they would seeing as they did for the 300R, I'll give it a couple of months then whip out the dremel


Looking at the 300R, C70 and 550D cases, they seems to have addressed several small areas of complaint with the 400R/500R. Just sucks that they couldn't implement those things into those two cases or even provide in house options. Guess the 400R/500R were successful beta tests. No matter, I'm 95% satisfied with my case. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Looking at the 300R, C70 and 550D cases, they seems to have addressed several small areas of complaint with the 400R/500R. Just sucks that they couldn't implement those things into those two cases or even provide in house options. Guess the 400R/500R were successful beta tests. No matter, I'm 95% satisfied with my case. Good luck with whatever you do.


What exactly are your caveats with the 400r/500r? I love my 500r and see no problems with it airflow, quality, or cable management wise.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Difference between the 500R and 400R i think its not much , that the 500R side panel is a 200mm fan instead of 2X 120/140mm

Also for the 500R , you can remove HDD cage for bigger GPU , while 400R can't but 400R can place 2 X 120mm fans on the HDD section but if you intended to use big GPU , you only can have 1 install.

Also 500R have it in WHITE , while 400R doesn't but besides that everything seems same to me, this is just my knowledge through online info and pictures , i don't own a 500R , while i only have a 400R.

But i do have one complain....i wonder is it same for everyone else....the 400R both left and right panels does fit properly...but at a very close inspection its not really a very tight fit , as you still able to press the panel slightly even after completely locking it up. I can't really put it into words of what im trying to say but what im saying is the panels aren't that nicely built if you ask me.

Also...the air filter....take a closer look its as if its hand cut and glue together by workers instead of machine made. ( Unless it is made by workers instead ) because you could tell the frame isn't that straight and its slight jagged ,specially the net filter....so im quite disappointed to see this coming from CORSAIR.....

But hey it its only a 100 $ case...what is there to complain at this price range with this great features provided by the 400R , i guess you get what you paid for , this is reality.

But i must least say this 100$ its hell lot money here in Asia = = "


----------



## joejoe69

I bought my 500R in the case of opting to build a custom loop. I never intended to in the beginning and it was between the 400R and 500R. The 500R won me over because it already had a large window to start with and removable drive cages. Even though it took some Dremel work to get my build where it's at, I definitely can't do exactly what I did on my 500R in a 400R without keeping the case looking internally untouched. For example, it would look silly to hack the lower half of the 400R HDD section to lay a 240mm rad on the floor of the case. Contrarily, the Carbide series cases are the lowest end line of Corsair, so they're meant to be modded or chopped up to your personal liking, if need be.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> What exactly are your caveats with the 400r/500r? I love my 500r and see no problems with it airflow, quality, or cable management wise.


Want to know my complaints? No real dust filters. The mesh on the front sucks as a filter. Stupid inconsiderate proprietary fan connectors on the fan'controller'. It would have helped immensely had they made the case 1 inch taller to allow more clearance internally for radiators and fans and memory clearances. This isnt a big deal but it would have been nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> Contrarily, the Carbide series cases are the lowest end line of Corsair, so they're meant to be modded or chopped up to your personal liking, if need be.


Its definitely a base for modding more than a completed work of art.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Basically I feel the same as Gh0sT NoVa and pc-illiterate. though I like my 500R, I feel it's not much a step up from the 400R, the white C70 being cheaper hurts it's appeal, and the 550D (which is the refined version of the 500R) being $10-$20 more (comes with noise reduction and decent filters that are easily removable) all make for a scenario in which the 500R is the least appealing case in the lineup. Coming from a 400R you pay more but get pretty much the same. Want to add a window yourself? Why not just get this from the start? Dust filters? This one comes with some already and is a bit taller inside. The cost of bringing a 500R up to where IMO it should be out of box puts it's cost past the point of justification in today's market. It's already the same price or more than full towers like the NZXT Phantom and Rosewill Thor V2.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Sorry, I answer this question in PMs all the time and I didn't realize I hadn't answered it here.

We currently have no plans to release a window for the 400R/500R. There's a demand for it, but it's fairly small (you guys make up most of it) and it would require a significant tooling expense to mod a piece of plastic to fit the existing 500R panel, and even more to re-do the entire panel for a window.

I realize this isn't ideal guys, sorry. We looked into a window a couple times for different reasons, in a few different ways. If there were a relatively easy, and relatively inexpensive way to do it, we would.

Sorry I hadn't answered it before now - I really thought I'd answered it a bunch of times over the last year but I guess it was all PMs.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Hey all, just got a 500r. Looking, for a suggestion on a good 200mm fan. Haven't tried the stock on (probably should lol). But I did install a BitFenix (sp?) 200mm. But it causes a strange turbulence noise when set to intake (but not exhaust).

I ran into this with my 300r on a particular 140mm Noctua fan. I think it has something to do with how the mesh is "weaved" on these cases.

I will say the BitFenix fan is the worst built "premium" fan I have purchased. While I was testing for the noise (slowing moving the fan closer to the side panel till the noise started), I slightly touched the mesh while the fan was spinning. Two of the blades snapped off clean. Yes 100% my fault, but in my 20 years of computer building/tinkering I have never snapped off blades snap off like this.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Want to know my complaints? No real dust filters. The mesh on the front sucks as a filter. Stupid inconsiderate proprietary fan connectors on the fan'controller'. It would have helped immensely had they made the case 1 inch taller to allow more clearance internally for radiators and fans and memory clearances. This isnt a big deal but it would have been nice.
> Its definitely a base for modding more than a completed work of art.


Omg , i must agree on this , well the bottom does come with a filter , my PSU does look quite clean for now ( i only owned it for over 4 months now ) , but the side 2 X 140 / 120mm is sucking in dust as if its a vacuum cleaner !

Im not sure about the front , i haven't check them yet. Hope they are fine !

Also since im from Asia , there aren't many PC parts / PC moded parts sold here , so looking for dust filters its pretty difficult , unless i order it from US , but with shipping fee etc its pretty costly just for an air filter....

If i can't find any suitable air filter soon , i had to switch it to exhaust then , that leaving only my front 2 original 120mm intake


----------



## humanoidal

My Corsair 200R is here.



My only concern is the non existent clearance between the PSU intake holes and my carpet floor. Is it even safe for the PSU? Also the case is going to be a mess when it comes down to dust buildup...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sorry, I answer this question in PMs all the time and I didn't realize I hadn't answered it here.
> 
> We currently have no plans to release a window for the 400R/500R. There's a demand for it, but it's fairly small (you guys make up most of it) and it would require a significant tooling expense to mod a piece of plastic to fit the existing 500R panel, and even more to re-do the entire panel for a window.
> 
> I realize this isn't ideal guys, sorry. We looked into a window a couple times for different reasons, in a few different ways. If there were a relatively easy, and relatively inexpensive way to do it, we would.
> 
> Sorry I hadn't answered it before now - I really thought I'd answered it a bunch of times over the last year but I guess it was all PMs.


Thanks for getting that out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey all, just got a 500r. Looking, for a suggestion on a good 200mm fan. Haven't tried the stock on (probably should lol). But I did install a BitFenix (sp?) 200mm. But it causes a strange turbulence noise when set to intake (but not exhaust).
> 
> I ran into this with my 300r on a particular 140mm Noctua fan. I think it has something to do with how the mesh is "weaved" on these cases.
> 
> I will say the BitFenix fan is the worst built "premium" fan I have purchased. While I was testing for the noise (slowing moving the fan closer to the side panel till the noise started), I slightly touched the mesh while the fan was spinning. Two of the blades snapped off clean. Yes 100% my fault, but in my 20 years of computer building/tinkering I have never snapped off blades snap off like this.


I considered buying that fan myself, but it felt really cheap and I guess I know that it wasn't my imagination now


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> My Corsair 200R is here.
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is the non existent clearance between the PSU intake holes and my carpet floor. Is it even safe for the PSU? Also the case is going to be a mess when it comes down to dust buildup...


I had the same problem with my 500R, I ended up just placing it on a plank of wood.
Try and raise the case from the carpet, or place the case on something else, you definitely don't want to leave the intake blocked.
An over-heated PSU is a bad PSU.


----------



## humanoidal

Plank of wood ruings the looks and functionality of this case for me. 500R at least has 1/2" stands, 200R is almost completely flat. So much for the bottom psu fan intake, I will have to flip the PSU around. I guess something like this should be mentiontioned in some of the reviews about this cae.


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Considering buying either a 400r or a 500r for my next build.

I have a Noctua NH-D14 and i'd like to know if my cooler would fit in the 400r along with two 120mm fans at the top and side. Am I better in getting a 500r because of the radiator area at the top where I could mount fans?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> Considering buying either a 400r or a 500r for my next build.
> 
> I have a Noctua NH-D14 and i'd like to know if my cooler would fit in the 400r along with two 120mm fans at the top and side. Am I better in getting a 500r because of the radiator area at the top where I could mount fans?


the cooler will fit fine in either case.


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the cooler will fit fine in either case.


But with the aforementioned fans in with it as well? As in internally (I don't want to put external fans on top of the case.) The side panel on the 400r is curved so I could put two 25mm thick fans on the side with little trouble. The NH-D14 is a big cooler and takes up of room in a case. I'm just not sure how much room i'm going to have between the top fan mounts and the cooler.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the cooler will fit fine in either case.
> 
> 
> 
> But with the aforementioned fans in with it as well? As in internally (I don't want to put external fans on top of the case.) The side panel on the 400r is curved so I could put two 25mm thick fans on the side with little trouble. The NH-D14 is a big cooler and takes up of room in a case. I'm just not sure how much room i'm going to have between the top fan mounts and the cooler.
Click to expand...

yea. Corsair knows what they're doing for the most part. even the 200R fits the big tower coolers with a fan on the top and side panel.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> Considering buying either a 400r or a 500r for my next build.
> 
> I have a Noctua NH-D14 and i'd like to know if my cooler would fit in the 400r along with two 120mm fans at the top and side. Am I better in getting a 500r because of the radiator area at the top where I could mount fans?


The 500r is on sale at newegg for 119$ + 10% code bringing it to 107$ on top of giving you a 20$ rebate and free shipping. (Only good for the rest of today).

I just picked one up couldn't resist at that price


----------



## Jamar2013

*# JAMAR 2013 BUILD #*

Hi everyone !! I hope you will have fun reading and/or viewing pictures of my actual and previous build with my Corsair 500R, which i am proudly showing !

This is my first post on this forum and website, and i am glad doing it ! I am pretty much happy building and doing upgrades on my Carbide 500R ! I will share you some picture of the beast.

First on, i will describe it a little !

*Case :* Proudly the Corsair Carbide 500R
*Powersupply :* Corsair GX 750W ([email protected])
*Motherboard :* Intel boxDZ68BC
*Processor :* Intel i7-2700k Sandy Bridge (3.5 GHz)
*Memory :* Kingston HyperX DDR3 16GB (1600mhz)
*Solide State Drive :* Intel 520 Series 240GB
*Hard drive :* Western Digital Caviar Green 2 TB
*Video Cards 2012 :* 2x Pny GeForce GTS 450 1GB, both in SLI
*Video Card 2013 :* 1x Evga GeForce GTX 670 FTW 4GB, alone for the moment






















*Windows :* Windows 7 64-bit Professional French
*Keyboard :* Saitek Eclipse II
*Mouse :* Razer Deathadder

For the following, you will have quick chronogical view from the beginning of the build, to the 2012 year, then to the 2013, upgrading some things with years. Sorry for the all-in-one-block-mess-package of pictures !

























For ending, i have some wondering about one thing or two. I would like you to argue or suggest me about my (may be stupid) questions ! I rode a lot, for hours, about all these subjects. I just can not decide myself, due to inexperience and fear due to inexperience !

Highprofile heatsink Kingston HyperX memory + Intel boxZ68BC board = What are my choices for another CPU cooler ?







I am not a fan of all in one water cooling as the Corsair H100, i would rather stay with end air cooling. Due to the position of the memory (which seem to be very near of the mounting screws of the intel stock cooler), i am not sure that every Cpu cooler that are socket 1155 compatible will fit in my actual setting. That is a HUGE wondering i would like to discuss with you and your experience.

I have some things in mind but still wondering if it is gonna fit or not ! Like ; Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B and heard about some *Thermalright Archon* that are built to fit sided with highprofile (the heatsink on top) memory. In an ideal world, i would like not to exchange my ram to put a nice end cpu cooler. That is that for my first concern.

Next, i recently bought 2 of Noiseblocker MP-12PS, which are very good low-rpm 120's fans. Inaudible and there is some flexing rubber corners mounts for anti-shocks. My point here is i want to optimise the airflow in my case. Actually, every fans are stock. With the two i just bought, i put one next to my psu on the mid-bottom of the case. It is set as an intake, like the ps (from the downside). My other noiseblocker is set as an exhaust on the top.

In sum, my air flow is that way ; Two 120mm intake fans in the front panel, one 200mm intake fan on the side pannel, and the PSU from the downside, if it count. For the exhausts, there is a rear 120mm fan and a top 120mm fan. I think my two noiceblocker make about 57 CFM at 100% rpm (1500), and i am always running at ~900 rpm (for the two noiseblocker. These two are PWM too, so i guess i could control it with SpeedFan 4.47 software (still have to figure out how it is working)). Actually, beside the 2 pwn top and bottom 120mm fan, the rear, the front and the sided fan are controled by my front panel switch, like it is per default. Actually, all my PWN plug seem to be used on my board (there are four, so the rear, the cpu, the "front" and the "aux" as they call it. Still, this is more a "front-aux", because this isnt the two front panel fans, which are corsair only wired. On idle, Processor is doing between 30'c and 40'c, and on load, with the intel stock cooler, it is doing in the late 70'c, and this is what i am going to fix any soon ! (Gtx 670 FTW 4GB is doing max 78'c on my actual setup, while full Ultra BF3 close map gaming.)

So clear questions ; as my two 120mm Noiseblocker low rpm 57cfm cost almost 30$ per, i want to put it to the more optimal place in my case, cooling talking. So where are you suggesting me to put em ? Let them in their actual place ? Argue on that ! I could put one of that 120 in replacement of the rear stock 120, which i would have stock to replace on another place afterall, if i do this.. Or.. i dont know.. And i like cougars fan ! I will prolly buy another fan on the top eventually. Is it right to say that if my 4 pwm plugs are used on my board, then i will have to plug any additional fans to the PS through the 3.3 or the 5 Volt, meaning the fan being at 100% always (which isnt a problem at all), but it is right ?

Here is a final screen of some stats on idle !


And sorry for my bad elocution and my bad english..french canadian speaking







. I hope some of you will read the technical **** to figure out with me what can be the best, related to my wondering.

*In hoping of reading you further on !
Have a nice week end, g33Kz.*
*Jamar2013*


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Nice build!


----------



## Jamar2013

Thank you







That was initially built just before the ivy bridge relase, last summer or so ^^


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

How is it holding up? I like the 500R's


----------



## Layo

Does anyone do water inside 300R? I've never seen/used water cooling so I have no idea how it looks and what to expect. Would it be possible to water both GPU and CPU in 300R? Do all the 7950 blocks really cost over $120 or was I just hitting the high end ones?
What about only GPU on water? My 3570k doesn't go over 60C at 4.0Ghz with 212+ hyper and it's pretty quiet...


----------



## humanoidal

Quote:


> I have no idea how it looks and what to expect.


Expect -$500 in your wallet







Water cooling GPU only isn't such a great idea, because CPU blocks aren't that expensive, so you wouldn't be saving much anyways.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> My Corsair 200R is here.
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is the non existent clearance between the PSU intake holes and my carpet floor. Is it even safe for the PSU? Also the case is going to be a mess when it comes down to dust buildup...


I think it be fine , but aren't most case this days does this too ? But my 400R have a dust filter below....so its actually filtering them , i did last check my PSU ( i built my PC 4 months ago , so its only 4 months old now ) the PSU still seems to be clean , my PSU aren't overheating it feels pretty cool , fan barely ever need to run at high speed either !

I have a Seasonic S12II 620W , running on HD 7870 + i5 3550 @ 3.3 GHZ , so i have quite lot of power so one reason my PSU is cool its not working the hell out of it lol


----------



## humanoidal

The thing is most cases have stands so the PSU intake isn't completely blocked, unlike with 200r, which has super small stands and the dust filter is actually touching the floor. http://cdn.overclock.net/6/67/500x1000px-LL-6771e843_200R-fanmounts.jpeg Clearly a design flaw IMHO

On top of that the case is like a huge strainer, lots of unfiltered holes everywhere, including the bottom, for the dust to be sucked in.


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*
> 
> How is it holding up? I like the 500R's


Well i love my case, and his possibilities. I feel that, as a large medium-sized case (this is not a full tower), i feel that it can do whatever i want. There is a big hole on the top panel to put a water radiator, or big fans. I love the finish quality everywhere in the case. The case itself smells quality overall ! My actual concern is to determine what is the bigger cpu cooler i can put, but i think i can get a nice one ! I feel it is really modular, i can put fan near the HD Cage, i can put away the bottom or the top part of the hdd cages rack, i love the part for the cable management..

So far, i did not have any problem with anything. I bought some dust filters, replaced the bottom one, added one per intertake (one on the side, one on the bottom and one on the front.. even one on the top, so that things can't fall over my desk and fall in the top mesh panel, falling straight in my motherboard (chips, biscuit, liquid fall, etc ^^). With that dust filter on top (even if it is kind of blocking a little hot air from going out the case), i feel it is more difficult for things to penetrate my pc throught the top mesh panel, feeling more secure !

Overall, very satisfied.. i would buy another case anytime anyday !


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> The thing is most cases have stands so the PSU intake isn't completely blocked, unlike with 200r, which has super small stands and the dust filter is actually touching the floor. http://cdn.overclock.net/6/67/500x1000px-LL-6771e843_200R-fanmounts.jpeg Clearly a design flaw IMHO
> 
> On top of that the case is like a huge strainer, lots of unfiltered holes everywhere, including the bottom, for the dust to be sucked in.


Really ? I thought most case are same like this 200R , because my 400R is....usually isn't most case stands quite low , i mean even they " stand " but the clearance between the ground isn't that much, i doubt i ever see any case more than 3 " from the ground

Do point out some of them if there are , cause i seriously never knew there are case that have their " feets " so high


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*


Finally, here is a high-resolution picture of the board.


Can you help me to figure out, with these pics, which Cpu Cooler i may take, to fit my board and case ? Please, it is heating







Notice thoese highprofile ram i have (on the first screen).


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Finally, here is a high-resolution picture of the board.
> 
> 
> Can you help me to figure out, with these pics, which Cpu Cooler i may take, to fit my board and case ? Please, it is heating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice thoese highprofile ram i have (on the first screen).


That RAM is very limiting, the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is probably the best option. If you had low profile RAM you could go with any cooler you wanted.


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to make me a side panel window for the 400R this spring?


What do you have in mind?

I am also making light progress on my mods:














Before


After


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That RAM is very limiting, the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is probably the best option. If you had low profile RAM you could go with any cooler you wanted.


I Really like this Zalman cooler,. Due to the round form, maybe my highprofile ram would fit ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> I Really like this Zalman cooler,. Due to the round form, maybe my highprofile ram would fit ?


It should fit and it's actually a decent cooler too. If you like it then go for it


----------



## Yamuda

Super noob question, if I get 120mm fan filters for my 500r (for the front ones), do I need to buy longer screws or no?


----------



## humanoidal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Really ? I thought most case are same like this 200R , because my 400R is....usually isn't most case stands quite low , i mean even they " stand " but the clearance between the ground isn't that much, i doubt i ever see any case more than 3 " from the ground
> 
> Do point out some of them if there are , cause i seriously never knew there are case that have their " feets " so high


The 300R has about 1/2" clearance and that's enough IMHO, but the 200R has less than 1/16"


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamuda*
> 
> Super noob question, if I get 120mm fan filters for my 500r (for the front ones), do I need to buy longer screws or no?



On my side, i took the demciflex filters. These are magnetic and you put it on the outside of you case. It is just like a magnet on a fridge. You put it on and it sticks in place. Also, i replaced the default PSU filters (at the bottom) for a demciflex one. So the anwser to your question, with my filters, would be no !

You can see my case on these pictures, we barely see it on the outside top and on the outside side fan.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> What do you have in mind?
> 
> I am also making light progress on my mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


im confused, what did you do with the top?


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> im confused, what did you do with the top?


I was wondering too... Explain us


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> 
> On my side, i took the demciflex filters. These are magnetic and you put it on the outside of you case. It is just like a magnet on a fridge. You put it on and it sticks in place. Also, i replaced the default PSU filters (at the bottom) for a demciflex one. So the anwser to your question, with my filters, would be no !
> 
> You can see my case on these pictures, we barely see it on the outside top and on the outside side fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet!! I was actually thinking of magnetic filters and couldn't find ones that you have. I was only finding individual 120mm ones. But this is perfect! And yeah, I just cleaned the dust out of my tower recently, well as much as I can anyways, and I forgot about the PSU, probably really bad in there... Anyways, will definitely be getting these filters! Thanks a lot!! +rep


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamuda*
> 
> Sweet!! I was actually thinking of magnetic filters and couldn't find ones that you have. I was only finding individual 120mm ones. But this is perfect! And yeah, I just cleaned the dust out of my tower recently, well as much as I can anyways, and I forgot about the PSU, probably really bad in there... Anyways, will definitely be getting these filters! Thanks a lot!! +rep


If it can helps, i got them on this website ; http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16769/ffi-119/DEMCiflex_Corsair_Carbide_500R_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_5_Piece.html

I think there are available on multiple European websites. Though, take care about customs. I had to import it from i dont remember where.. ! So try to find the website the nearest of you home !


----------



## Midgethulk

Just wondering will the 500R be able to fit the new All-In-One cooler from Swiftech (H220)?


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Just wondering will the 500R be able to fit the new All-In-One cooler from Swiftech (H220)?


I do not really know. I am still to figure out what are the sizes that the case accepts, etc. I will have more infos further on.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Just wondering will the 500R be able to fit the new All-In-One cooler from Swiftech (H220)?


verified by the swiftech rep here on the forums, yes it will.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> verified by the swiftech rep here on the forums, yes it will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> I do not really know. I am still to figure out what are the sizes that the case accepts, etc. I will have more infos further on.


Thanks!









Might upgrade my H100 then.


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Finally, here is a high-resolution picture of the board.
> 
> 
> Can you help me to figure out, with these pics, which Cpu Cooler i may take, to fit my board and case ? Please, it is heating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice thoese highprofile ram i have (on the first screen).


Any suggestion to help me getting a new CPu cooler ?







I am not really used to specs, i do not know what to check about sizes, etc. What aftermarket can you suggest me ? Do you know some that will be socket 1155 comptatible and fit on a Carbide 500R, with highprofile Rams ? Plz help me







I do not like seeing my processor (not even overcloacked) getting near 79-83'c ..


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Any suggestion to help me getting a new CPu cooler ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really used to specs, i do not know what to check about sizes, etc. What aftermarket can you suggest me ? Do you know some that will be socket 1155 comptatible and fit on a Carbide 500R, with highprofile Rams ? Plz help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like seeing my processor (not even overcloacked) getting near 79-83'c ..


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Any suggestion to help me getting a new CPu cooler ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really used to specs, i do not know what to check about sizes, etc. What aftermarket can you suggest me ? Do you know some that will be socket 1155 comptatible and fit on a Carbide 500R, with highprofile Rams ? Plz help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like seeing my processor (not even overcloacked) getting near 79-83'c ..


Freezer XTREME Rev. 2


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


I have no budget limit.. so i would prefer going with something more in the high-end, with exceptional cooling ! (going to OC my CPU in a year or two maybe.. maybe not). So with the temp i got now, on stock... i need something that is on the high-end like the Noctua, Phantek, etc.. I do not like Watercooling AIO at all (the corsair Hxx).

Thank anyway for the suggestion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Freezer XTREME Rev. 2


Thank for the suggestion. I do not know this brand. I will it check up !


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Freezer XTREME Rev. 2


It seems really great, and not too bulky ! I add it to my -check compatibility hardwire- list.. Thank you ! It even has style


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> I have no budget limit.. so i would prefer going with something more in the high-end, with exceptional cooling ! (going to OC my CPU in a year or two maybe.. maybe not). So with the temp i got now, on stock... i need something that is on the high-end like the Noctua, Phantek, etc.. I do not like Watercooling AIO at all (the corsair Hxx).


If you are going for high-end cooler, then the cooler I recommended won't cut it...
Have a look at this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1342446/what-sort-of-cooling-should-i-get


----------



## fatherc0stas

Folowing a request this is a picture of my rig's cable management...an absolute mess of course but does the job for the front side of the case









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/photo25113162950.jpg/


----------



## pc-illiterate

Jamar wait for swiftech to release the h220. Its actually a prebuilt kit along the lines of the rasa 240 kits


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Jamar wait for swiftech to release the h220. Its actually a prebuilt kit along the lines of the rasa 240 kits


It's a quite expensive unit tho... Like 220 pound on amazon.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> It's a quite expensive unit tho... Like 220 pound on amazon.


It won't be that much, the H220 retails for around $140 in the US so I suspect it'll be about £120-£130 here because we get ripped off


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It won't be that much, the H220 retails for around $140 in the US so I suspect it'll be about £120-£130 here because we get ripped off


Sadly the unit is not in Europe yet, or atleast in my region so I was assuming it was going to be that price.


----------



## Shiftedx

I was going to take out the hard drive cages this morning on my 400r but turns out my drill cant handle a couple of rivets so I need a new drill anyway after two hours of trying to charge my drill hoping that was the problem and probably 10 minutes of work I ended up just cleaning up my wiring a bit and adding a crysis head to the front of the case (EA sent a swag pack to gamestop managers).


----------



## pc-illiterate

the h220 isnt due to be released until about the end of febuary. it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the h220 isnt due to be released until about the end of febuary. it will be well worth the wait.


From what I've seen the H220 will blow the H and Kraken x series out of the water.


----------



## launchpad

Sup, people, I'm new to the board and I'm a proud owner of a Carbide 200r. I have a conundrum with purchasing an aftermarket cpu cooler. According to the specifications, the cpu cooler clearance for the 200r is 160mm. However, on http://techreport.com/review/23965/corsair-carbide-series-200r-vs-antec-three-hundred-two they installed a Thermaltake Frio (according to Thermaltake's site, the Frio has a height of 165mm) into the case. Now my question is: would the Cooler Master V6 GT fit into the case? (the CM V6 GT also has a height of 165mm, I believe.)


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Any suggestion to help me getting a new CPu cooler ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really used to specs, i do not know what to check about sizes, etc. What aftermarket can you suggest me ? Do you know some that will be socket 1155 comptatible and fit on a Carbide 500R, with highprofile Rams ? Plz help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like seeing my processor (not even overcloacked) getting near 79-83'c ..


I would suggest a Xigmatech Dark Knight II if you want to stick with air cooling. I have it on my 1366 build that i just moved over to my 500r today with 24 gigs of vengence high profile and can still run it in push pull. It has about 3mm of clearance from the last ram module. So it should fit in a 1155 build no problem.


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> I would suggest a Xigmatech Dark Knight II if you want to stick with air cooling. I have it on my 1366 build that i just moved over to my 500r today with 24 gigs of vengence high profile and can still run it in push pull. It has about 3mm of clearance from the last ram module. So it should fit in a 1155 build no problem.


Thank you for the information !

ps- Can you upload some picture







It would be awesome hehe


----------



## turtleMe

I would just like to share my build. 300r owner here.


----------



## dartuil

hello can you please tell me if the 500r have a dust filter on the panel where the 20cm is?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello can you please tell me if the 500r have a dust filter on the panel where the 20cm is?


no.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello can you please tell me if the 500r have a dust filter on the panel where the 20cm is?


It only has dust filters on the top and front panels.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Thank you for the information !
> 
> ps- Can you upload some picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome hehe






Sorry, I dont know why these are sideways.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It only has dust filters on the top and front panels.


no. only the white 500r has the dust 'filter' on the top.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no. only the white 500r has the dust 'filter' on the top.


Really? That seems a bit weird, I have a white one so I just assumed they both did.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i think they put it in the white to help hide the white paint under the mesh top panel.


----------



## Centenial

Can it just be the end of February already.....

http://www.swiftech.com/h220.aspx


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Can it just be the end of February already.....
> http://www.swiftech.com/h220.aspx


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jamar2013

I have a question.

If my 4 PWM plugs are already used on my board (for the cpu, front-top, bottom and rear fans), is the only way to plug more fans is to Y-split them on the already used 4 Pwm plugs ? I do not know if 3-pin fans can be used on others plugs than the 4 4-pin pwm plugs.. And if not, i think i did not see other plugs than these 4 pwm... I may be wrong (My board is intel boxdz68bc, see that link for high-res zoom-in







http://img.webmercs.com/di.ashx/7846966/4900/5640 )


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hey guys i bet everyone have heard of the Kraken X40 / X60 right ?

Anyone have any idea can my Carbide 400R fit the X60 , the case is on the compatible list....but it said we might need to do some modification ??

Could NZXT be anymore specific ? As in how , drill new holes ??

Here's the link.
http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=318


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Question about the LED switch on the 400r/500r.

Can it be used for non-fan LEDs?


----------



## SaNiiX

Hello! Thread lurker here, i was wondering.. Just got my Corsair Carbide 500r White.. It there any where i could get the stock fans ordered?


----------



## SaNiiX

Sorry for double post but for abit more spesific info it's the transparent fans that have the white glow (Sorry for bad english)


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaNiiX*
> 
> Hello! Thread lurker here, i was wondering.. Just got my Corsair Carbide 500r White.. It there any where i could get the stock fans ordered?


Here you go: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html
Or: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-side-200mm-fan-clear-with-white-leds.html


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> Question about the LED switch on the 400r/500r.
> 
> Can it be used for non-fan LEDs?


I think this is best answer by Corsair , or least someone have tried it , anyone ?


----------



## SaNiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-400r-case-front-fan-clear-with-white-leds-120mm.html
> Or: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-side-200mm-fan-clear-with-white-leds.html


Thanks SebRa!


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> I think this is best answer by Corsair , or least someone have tried it , anyone ?


What I mean is that can I just connect LED's to the LED switch rather than fans. I've got noctua fans for my case and this makes the switch on the case useless. Could I just connect some LEDs or a LED strip to them to turn on and off?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> What I mean is that can I just connect LED's to the LED switch rather than fans. I've got noctua fans for my case and this makes the switch on the case useless. Could I just connect some LEDs or a LED strip to them to turn on and off?


I did try connecting a Xebec LED strip to one of the fan connectors and unfortunately it would not even light up.
It could be an issue specific to that brand, but from my experience it doesn't work.


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Do you use lights at all?

I won;t be and it seems like a waste to have a switch that does nothing.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> Do you use lights at all?
> 
> I won;t be and it seems like a waste to have a switch that does nothing.


Yes, I use the Xebec LED strip connected to a 4-pin Molex plug.


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Yes, I use the Xebec LED strip connected to a 4-pin Molex plug.


And is this strip connected to your 500r switch?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> And is this strip connected to your 500r switch?


No it's not, the connectors from the front panel on the 500R do not seem to provide power to the strip. It's plugged directly to a 4-pin Molex connector from the PSU.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hey guys i bet everyone have heard of the Kraken X40 / X60 right ?
> 
> Anyone have any idea can my Carbide 400R fit the X60 , the case is on the compatible list....but it said we might need to do some modification ??
> 
> Could NZXT be anymore specific ? As in how , drill new holes ??
> 
> Here's the link.
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=318


Yea. You will just need to drill a new set of holes at either end, because the 400r and 500r don't have 15mm fan spacing for the 140 mm fans. It would have been nice if they would have just followed the center 120mm fan holes straight out for the 15mm spacing and would have just had automatic support for 280mm rads. So just pick which end you want to leave as is, and drill your new holes accordingly.

Edit: Strike that possibly. According to Linus in this video:






He does a x60 in the C70 which I believe to have the same fan spacing as the 400/500r and also falls into the needs to be modified category as well, but does no modifications to the case. He does only use 4 screws instead of 8 though.


----------



## R4zor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongHairedLoser*
> 
> What I mean is that can I just connect LED's to the LED switch rather than fans. I've got noctua fans for my case and this makes the switch on the case useless. Could I just connect some LEDs or a LED strip to them to turn on and off?


it is possible i've made a picture and a video for a little explanation (creppy vid upload







)
the black connector is the orriginal from the 500r 200mm SideFan. because i have a window mod i didnt used it.



VideoLink :http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15zqqo8&s=6

Greetzz Rzr


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4zor*
> 
> it is possible i've made a picture and a video for a little explanation (creppy vid upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> the black connector is the orriginal from the 500r 200mm SideFan. because i have a window mod i didnt used it.
> 
> 
> 
> VideoLink :http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15zqqo8&s=6
> 
> Greetzz Rzr


Which brand LED strip are you using? Yours has a different connector to the ones available on my Xebec one.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sultan*
> 
> Thanks man. that's very helpful. i got the 500R in white. the front two fnas are connected together in a molex connector and there is another connector ( don't know what it is but it's like an inverted fan connector if you can imagine it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . i'll see how it goes once i open my case for maintenance .
> nope it isn't. actually i searched google and the forums and other famous hardware forums and the FAQ of corsair and the 500R manual (Which is one page or so ). but you wouldn't know that right ?!


Sure no problem , glad that i could help







Sorry if i couldn't be any more clear with my answer to you.

About the front 2 fans , for me , as like you said i have a 400R so its similar , its both connected to a molex , so i just had them to direct power. You could connect them to a fan controller etc if you want to. They will work too. But not sure could you still turn on / off the LED if you do that....since i remember the LED for those 2 fans are in the same wire as the one with the molex.....


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

A couple more questions for the users who are a part of the carbide 500r owners.

I have recently decided to purchase this case along with a demciflex filters kit. I am happy to use the integrated fan controller with the white led lights and corsair fans.

I HATE the idea of having to mod or cut or snip wires away from this case in order to get what I need. My question to you guys, is if after a while I decide I'd like to change out the fans inside my case, can I simply unplug them from the corsair fan controller, install my own dedicated fan controller in the bay and install with it all my own personal choice of fans, without destroying any future chance to use the corsair fan controller should I move my dedicated one into another rig?

I just want to be able to one day plug the fans back in and use the stock fan controller again, I understand that the fan controller and led controller uses a corsair only fan plug.

If anyone could shed some light on my situation I'd be eternally grateful. I hope I made sense.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> A couple more questions for the users who are a part of the carbide 500r owners.
> 
> I have recently decided to purchase this case along with a demciflex filters kit. I am happy to use the integrated fan controller with the white led lights and corsair fans.
> 
> I HATE the idea of having to mod or cut or snip wires away from this case in order to get what I need. My question to you guys, is if after a while I decide I'd like to change out the fans inside my case, can I simply unplug them from the corsair fan controller, install my own dedicated fan controller in the bay and install with it all my own personal choice of fans, without destroying any future chance to use the corsair fan controller should I move my dedicated one into another rig?
> 
> I just want to be able to one day plug the fans back in and use the stock fan controller again, I understand that the fan controller and led controller uses a corsair only fan plug.
> 
> If anyone could shed some light on my situation I'd be eternally grateful. I hope I made sense.


You can install any fan controller with any fans you'd like, it will not affect the ones supplied with the case, they would exist as two separate systems.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logun*
> 
> Allo;
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can confirm that a Cooler Master 212 Evo will fit into a 200R
> 
> 16.9 x 8.3 x 19.6 inches, or 430mm x 210mm x 497mm (H x W x L)
> and the Evo is 159MM
> 
> The reason I'm not positive is because of the allotment the case has for cable routing so I just want to confirm. Thanks!!


It will fit just fine, with about 10mm of clearance to the side panel. I used to have that cooler in my 200R, there were no issues whatsoever.


----------



## rosschen

Hi~~This is my 500R The panels are all acrylic.

Two TY-147 pull the air from front (with 3M air filter) and arctic F14 & F9 on rear push the air out of the 500R.

(Arctic F9 is set on the PCI rear slot as shown in picture above)


----------



## Face2Face

Black and White Build - Love me some Skyrim.


----------



## svenge

*Face2Face*: That looks really, really good. Even got the PSU to match the theme, which isn't easy in some instances.


----------



## Ricwin

Had a disaster this afternoon chaps.

Had the case apart as I was adjusting fans and deciding which ones to use, and where to put them. Whilst attaching the front of the case, I've caught it in the lower 120mm fan and busted one of the fan blades. Anyone know where I can get more of the standard looking matt back Corsair 120mm DC brushless fans from?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> *Face2Face*: That looks really, really good. Even got the PSU to match the theme, which isn't easy in some instances.


Thanks - I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Had a disaster this afternoon chaps.
> 
> Had the case apart as I was adjusting fans and deciding which ones to use, and where to put them. Whilst attaching the front of the case, I've caught it in the lower 120mm fan and busted one of the fan blades. Anyone know where I can get more of the standard looking matt back Corsair 120mm DC brushless fans from?


You may need to order them direct through Corsair? I would also try eBay..


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get more of the standard looking matt back Corsair 120mm DC brushless fans from?


Assuming that you broke one of the stock fans that came with the 200R case in your rig signature, here's a link to the Corsair store for them:

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/carbide-series-200r-120mm-fan.html


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys, I own the 400r.
I was wondering if I can use the stock rear fan as bottom intake.
I believe that it is a sleeve bearing fan & IIRC, sleeve bearings are not recommended for horizontal mounting.
I'm not sure about its bearing type, has anyone here tried mounting it horizontally?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys, I own the 400r.
> I was wondering if I can use the stock rear fan as bottom intake.
> I believe that it is a sleeve bearing fan & IIRC, sleeve bearings are not recommended for horizontal mounting.
> I'm not sure about its bearing type, has anyone here tried mounting it horizontally?


i have used it as a bottom intake. it worked perfectly fine


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i have used it as a bottom intake. it worked perfectly fine


Nice!
Did the airflow decreased or something?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Nice!
> Did the airflow decreased or something?


nah my CPU cooler pushed all the excess heat out the back of the case. the GPU was 3deg cooler though


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> nah my CPU cooler pushed all the excess heat out the back of the case. the GPU was 3deg cooler though


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ricwin

Thanks Svenge








Now I need to try getting them delivered to the UK.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Thanks Svenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to try getting them delivered to the UK.


Actually, the Corsair store _does_ ship internationally. I punched in a random London address and it gave the option of UPS shipping for $15. Of course, after taxes and the cost of the fan itself, it came to $23 (or 15 pounds). You might be better served talking to a local shop, as it would certainly be cheaper than this...


----------



## AJToft

I wonder if it will be possible to build a system in Corsair Carbide 500R case, with H100i pull/push with 4 SP120 fans?? Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula + CPU ASUS FX-8350.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJToft*
> 
> I wonder if it will be possible to build a system in Corsair Carbide 500R case, with H100i pull/push with 4 SP120 fans?? Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula + CPU ASUS FX-8350.


yes. rad and push fans inside and pull fans outside under the bonnet/mesh IF you use a low profile ram. otherwise you may be using zipties to mount the right side fan.


----------



## AJToft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes. rad and push fans inside and pull fans outside under the bonnet/mesh IF you use a low profile ram. otherwise you may be using zipties to mount the right side fan.


The ram i'm going to use is these Corsair Vengeance 16GB


----------



## Funkatronic

Proud member of the "ZOMG WHERES YOUR VIDEO CARD DUDE?" club


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funkatronic*
> 
> Proud member of the "ZOMG WHERES YOUR VIDEO CARD DUDE?" club






welcome to OCN also ZOMG WHERES YOUR VIDEO CARD DUDE?


----------



## Zoef

But why buy a 600W PSU if you don't have a GPU?


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> needs moar graphics xD




Better?..









Temporary upgrade to a 5870 which set me back a staggering £15 after selling the 5770.
Still planning on an 8870 though.


----------



## CaCP3RO




----------



## iARDAs

Selling my 500R.

Great case but small for my taste. After 800D, it was like a dwarf. However it had much better cooling than the 800D on air.

Switching to Cosmos II.


----------



## Funkatronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoef*
> 
> But why buy a 600W PSU if you don't have a GPU?


That's the only remnant of my 920 rig, which was oc'ed to 4.2 and running a GTX260 back in the day


----------



## losttsol

Went with a little color on my 300R tonight (actually a little primer gray). Getting bored of the all black myself.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> 
> 
> Better?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary upgrade to a 5870 which set me back a staggering £15 after selling the 5770.
> Still planning on an 8870 though.


better


----------



## chann3l

I'd like to join with my black 500r














Gonna put the sig on now hope thats alright


----------



## malmental

brand new 200R user, form submitted, pics to come.
still waiting on a new full set of fans, 3x120mm and 2x140mm's on the way.


----------



## humanoidal

Another shot of my budget build:


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humanoidal*
> 
> Another shot of my budget build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fill your sig in with the system specs, so we can see exactly what you've got


----------



## humanoidal

It's i5-3470 @ 4Ghz
MSI Z77A-G43
ASUS HD 7850 1GB
8GB Kingston Hyperx
Kingston V200 128GB
Seagate 1TB
XFX 550W
Corsair 200R


----------



## theSutphin

So after looking through this thread, and seeing the awesome builds. my only question is how do you remove the hard drive chassis from the 400r? is it possible?


----------



## losttsol

More Paint and back to air cooling again!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> More Paint and back to air cooling again!


that looks fantastic dude. very nice!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSutphin*
> 
> So after looking through this thread, and seeing the awesome builds. my only question is how do you remove the hard drive chassis from the 400r? is it possible?


i dont have the 400r but i would assume you have to drill out the rivets. if you only want part of the hdd cage, you would have to cut it down and reattach it. i have no idea how feasible that would be. if the cage doesnt have the left and right sides are not connected(just 2 pieces of metal sheets with no sheets at the back or top or bottom), you cant do it. BUT if you have 4 holes in the bottom of your rom drive cage, you may be able to buy the hdd cage(s) and use thumb screws or hdd/odd screws to mount it to the bottom of the rom(odd) cage or to the bottom of the case floor.
this is all theory. as i stated, i do not own the 400r.


----------



## rastabilly

Hi people - new to the forum - was loving all the useful info and pics, so had to join up. Got a windowed 300r over the holidays and have been getting to know it. Its my first project thats as much about aesthetics as performance. Getting some great ideas from here, and have to say some of the builds on here set the bar pretty high!

Here's my baby so far (phone pic, so not great)



There's a long way (and lot of money) to go! Rubber grommets and SP120s are currently on order.

I've been desperately trying to work out a way to top mount a 240/280 rad, but clearance is a reall problem. Why corsair couldn't have added an inch to the height?!?! Hey ho. Don't really want to go the external route, as I llike the sleek and simple look of the case.

Now thinking a Black Ice Stealth 120 to the rear in push to exhaust and a SR-1 140 between 5.25 and 3.5 cages in push-pull/intake. Pump/Res on the floor between PSU and HDD cage. Will mean running tubes past the gfx card, but hope to upgrade and add a waterblock for that anyway.

Have to say cooling in this case is way better than my old coolermaster centurion effort. CPU core temps are down by about 5 deg C in the 300r with the same cooler (the noctua fan helped too, despite the colour!) Running an i5-3570k @ 4.4ghz on air, max 63 deg C (on one core, 61, 59, 59 for the others) after several hours gaming, and it takes a while for me to lose my bottle in stress tests at 71 deg C. I don't think I'm going to get much more out of my particular i5, as volts are already in the low 1.3s to keep it stable at 4.4ghz, but watercooling will look cool and be a bit quieter.

I'll fill in specs and post more pics if it starts to look worthy!


----------



## rastabilly

@losttsol

That looks amazing! Really effective.


----------



## ThomasB842

Can i join ? This is my first home made pc, kind of.
Specs:

I5 3570k oc to 4.3ghz
AsRock z75 pro3
2x4gb paitroit viper ram oc to 1866mhz
corsair 300r
Corsair cx500

planning to buy: costum water cooling set, saphire hd 7850

I live in Stabroek,Antwerpen,België


----------



## Rubin85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rastabilly*
> 
> Hi people - new to the forum - was loving all the useful info and pics, so had to join up. Got a windowed 300r over the holidays and have been getting to know it. Its my first project thats as much about aesthetics as performance. Getting some great ideas from here, and have to say some of the builds on here set the bar pretty high!
> 
> Here's my baby so far (phone pic, so not great)
> 
> 
> 
> There's a long way (and lot of money) to go! Rubber grommets and SP120s are currently on order.
> 
> I've been desperately trying to work out a way to top mount a 240/280 rad, but clearance is a reall problem. Why corsair couldn't have added an inch to the height?!?! Hey ho. Don't really want to go the external route, as I llike the sleek and simple look of the case.
> 
> Now thinking a Black Ice Stealth 120 to the rear in push to exhaust and a SR-1 140 between 5.25 and 3.5 cages in push-pull/intake. Pump/Res on the floor between PSU and HDD cage. Will mean running tubes past the gfx card, but hope to upgrade and add a waterblock for that anyway.
> 
> Have to say cooling in this case is way better than my old coolermaster centurion effort. CPU core temps are down by about 5 deg C in the 300r with the same cooler (the noctua fan helped too, despite the colour!) Running an i5-3570k @ 4.4ghz on air, max 63 deg C (on one core, 61, 59, 59 for the others) after several hours gaming, and it takes a while for me to lose my bottle in stress tests at 71 deg C. I don't think I'm going to get much more out of my particular i5, as volts are already in the low 1.3s to keep it stable at 4.4ghz, but watercooling will look cool and be a bit quieter.
> 
> I'll fill in specs and post more pics if it starts to look worthy!


How did you fit the cooler near to RAM slots ? :> or Im blind xd


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rastabilly*
> 
> @losttsol
> 
> That looks amazing! Really effective.


It was very easy. The mesh on the top and front pops out quickly. Changes the whole look of the case by just painting those two things. I painted the drive covers as an afterthought. Not sure if I really like those, but they're only $1.99 for a new one, so I figured what the hell.


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubin85*
> 
> How did you fit the cooler near to RAM slots ? :> or Im blind xd


Ha - no, the RAM is pretty much hidden by the fan - I have the really low profile Samsung Green, which a) overclocks amazingly, b) blends into any build or colour scheme and c) is only about the height of the clips on the RAM slots themselves!

Even so, its pretty snug under there...


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> It was very easy. The mesh on the top and front pops out quickly. Changes the whole look of the case by just painting those two things. I painted the drive covers as an afterthought. Not sure if I really like those, but they're only $1.99 for a new one, so I figured what the hell.


Yeah, I could see on mine that the mesh comes out pretty easily. How do you think it'd look with a white optical drive...?


----------



## Face2Face

I love that ram. I got 16GB of it. I am only at 1866 [email protected] 1.4v - Any advice in getting higher?


----------



## Inacoma79

Gentlemen (and ladies)- I'm about to come upon some extra cheese and want to upgrade my cooler, Hyper 212 Eve to a closed loop kit. I have a 300R 5 x 140MM fans and 2 x 120 fans. My CPU is clocked @ 4.5 ghz and have the itch to go higher. I want to try and keep my current fans but given the kit may need to drop/buy some more.

Any suggestions?

PS. I also have a Sabertooth Z77 mobo so I might have issues with a top mounted unit clearing the "armor".


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I love that ram. I got 16GB of it. I am only at 1866 [email protected] 1.4v - Any advice in getting higher?


It's great, isn't it?! I used the guideline figures these guys came up with (bottom of product description). I had 2133 C11 stable under testing, but Borderlands2 kept crashing until I wound it back a notch. Think they got a slightly better batch than I did







Gonna try tightening up to C9 timings soon and see how that goes.


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Gentlemen (and ladies)- I'm about to come upon some extra cheese and want to upgrade my cooler, Hyper 212 Eve to a closed loop kit. I have a 300R 5 x 140MM fans and 2 x 120 fans. My CPU is clocked @ 4.5 ghz and have the itch to go higher. I want to try and keep my current fans but given the kit may need to drop/buy some more.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> PS. I also have a Sabertooth Z77 mobo so I might have issues with a top mounted unit clearing the "armor".


Given it's a Corsair oriented forum, I'm expecting some love for something like the Corsair H80. Add two SP120 fans in push-pull, mount to the rear exhaust, jobs a goodun







Not done this myself though, just seen it done and know it'll fit without getting the Dremel out...

Clearance is a problem at the top of the 300r. I've all but given up on ideas to try to shoehorn a dual rad in there.


----------



## Scott1541

I was annoyed with Corsair today when I discovered I couldn't mount a 120mm fan at the top on the front if a 140mm fan is mounted below it on the 300R. I don't see why they made it so that you can have 2 140mm fans, 2 120mm fans but if you want to have a 120mm and 140mm the 140mm must be mounted at the top rather than the bottom... crazy









Also after switching to an ATX motherboard from a mATX I've noticed the audio cable is about 10cm too short


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I was annoyed with Corsair today when I discovered I couldn't mount a 120mm fan at the top on the front if a 140mm fan is mounted below it on the 300R. I don't see why they made it so that you can have 2 140mm fans, 2 120mm fans but if you want to have a 120mm and 140mm the 140mm must be mounted at the top rather than the bottom... crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also after switching to an ATX motherboard from a mATX I've noticed the audio cable is about 10cm too short


Perhaps it was a design compromise to accomodate fan spacing for radiators? Although they sorted that out on the top panel (despite a rad with fans not fitting!)

Also, I ended up getting this, among others.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rastabilly*
> 
> Given it's a Corsair oriented forum, I'm expecting some love for something like the Corsair H80. Add two SP120 fans in push-pull, mount to the rear exhaust, jobs a goodun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done this myself though, just seen it done and know it'll fit without getting the Dremel out...
> 
> Clearance is a problem at the top of the 300r. I've all but given up on ideas to try to shoehorn a dual rad in there.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Face2Face

Thanks for the link! Yes, I love this ram. Super cheap too!


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Gentlemen (and ladies)- I'm about to come upon some extra cheese and want to upgrade my cooler, Hyper 212 Eve to a closed loop kit. I have a 300R 5 x 140MM fans and 2 x 120 fans. My CPU is clocked @ 4.5 ghz and have the itch to go higher. I want to try and keep my current fans but given the kit may need to drop/buy some more.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> PS. I also have a Sabertooth Z77 mobo so I might have issues with a top mounted unit clearing the "armor".


The H80 would be a good bet, or maybe spring for the H100 -- Or even wait for the Swiftech H220

I have a last gen H60 with Corsair SP120's installed in Push pull. It keeps my 3570K @ 4.8Ghz 1.308v in the High 60's when gaming. Running stress tests it gets the low 90c range which is still fine. So the H80 and H100 should be about 10c differnce with the CPU loaded.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> The H80 would be a good bet, or maybe spring for the H100 -- Or even wait for the Swiftech H220
> 
> I have a last gen H60 with Corsair SP120's installed in Push pull. It keeps my 3570K @ 4.8Ghz 1.308v in the High 60's when gaming. Running stress tests it gets the low 90c range which is still fine. So the H80 and H100 should be about 10c differnce with the CPU loaded.


Nice, thanks! You've got yourself a pretty good chip, I'm jealous







. My chip needs v1.29 to hit 4.5--been struggling to get it past 4.6. I was looking at the H110 i know I shouldn't have, but dang is it a nice kit.


----------



## Scott1541

I've just discovered scan sell the HDD upgrade kit for the 300R and the 700D/800D rubber grommets that fit the 300R. Now if only the grommets didn't cost almost £10 I would get some. The price of the HDD upgrade kit is alright though, only £3.35.


----------



## Centenial

Still leaning toward getting an h220.... but will this fit in a 500r without modding?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Still leaning toward getting an h220.... but will this fit in a 500r without modding?


there arent 140MM fan mounts for the 500R on the top of the case or the front


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> there arent 140MM fan mounts for the 500R on the top of the case or the front


The unit fits at the top of the unit tho. The site confirms it.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> The unit fits at the top of the unit tho. The site confirms it.


i was talking about the H110


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i was talking about the H110


oh sorry.


----------



## Midgethulk

Double post -.-


----------



## Rubin85

Happy owner of 500r ;D
Few parts left to finish mu build


----------



## Scott1541

I took these photos yesterday for another thread to show off my new motherboard but they're applicable here to so I'm posting my little gallery









https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h48w7fo10qf46qs/QWNpfpi-Kh

Note: The audio cable had been extended and moved now, so it isn't running across the motherboard any more.


----------



## SebRa

I've just finished sleeving my 24-pin ATX cable, it was a *****! The pins were really stuck in there.


The heatsink isn't even across all cables, but it isn't too bad for my first attempt.



Need to finish the PCI-E cables, EPS and fan cables. Then on to watercooling!


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> there arent 140MM fan mounts for the 500R on the top of the case or the front


Good thing I don't already have 2x 140mm fans in the top of my 500r. Oh wait... I do. The only reason I asked if it needed to be modded was because the 500r has 20mm fan spacing for the 2x 140mm fan mounts as opposed to 15mm fan spacing for the 120mm which seems to be the standard for dual rads now. But since this was a dual 140mm corsair rad, I didn't know if it had been designed accordingly to fit in a corsair case.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> there arent 140MM fan mounts for the 500R on the top of the case or the front


There's 140mm fan mounts in the roof but you can't mount a 280mm rad up there without doing some basic modding.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I've just finished sleeving my 24-pin ATX cable, it was a *****! The pins were really stuck in there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatsink isn't even across all cables, but it isn't too bad for my first attempt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to finish the PCI-E cables, EPS and fan cables. Then on to watercooling!


Looking good. I intend to do something similar when i replace my aged PSU.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Looking good. I intend to do something similar when i replace my aged PSU.


Thanks. Make sure to post pictures when you do!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Good thing I don't already have 2x 140mm fans in the top of my 500r. Oh wait... I do. The only reason I asked if it needed to be modded was because the 500r has 20mm fan spacing for the 2x 140mm fan mounts as opposed to 15mm fan spacing for the 120mm which seems to be the standard for dual rads now. But since this was a dual 140mm corsair rad, I didn't know if it had been designed accordingly to fit in a corsair case.


i heard/read in an interview that corsair used 20mm fan spacing on the h110. they didnt care everyone else used 15mm spacing. also as you said, they use 20mm on their cases. thats exactly why they use 20mm not 15mm on the h110


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i heard/read in an interview that corsair used 20mm fan spacing on the h110. they didnt care everyone else used 15mm spacing. also as you said, they use 20mm on their cases. thats exactly why they use 20mm not 15mm on the h110


Top rads are hard to fit in 500r. I coul;dn't mount mine inside because my mosfet and vrm heatsinks blocked it and the ex 240 is too thick for the top spacing so I had to cut out the mesh and mod a bit


----------



## LakersHater

Does anyone know how many fans the Corsair 500r fan speed controller can handle. Looking to replace the stock white LED Corsair fans with higher CFM fans but I don't have any more motherboard fan headers available. I know there are 3 cables available off of the fan controller, but would it be possible to use fan cable splitters to add more than 3 fans? Currently using SP120s on my H100 and would like to tie those to the fan controller as well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Top rads are hard to fit in 500r. I coul;dn't mount mine inside because my mosfet and vrm heatsinks blocked it and the ex 240 is too thick for the top spacing so I had to cut out the mesh and mod a bit


just put an xt45 in my 500r last night. i slotted the 120mm fan holes and slid the rad over toward the door. hopefully its still not leaking when i get home. then i can find out what my new temps are.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakersHater*
> 
> Does anyone know how many fans the Corsair 500r fan speed controller can handle. Looking to replace the stock white LED Corsair fans with higher CFM fans but I don't have any more motherboard fan headers available. I know there are 3 cables available off of the fan controller, but would it be possible to use fan cable splitters to add more than 3 fans? Currently using SP120s on my H100 and would like to tie those to the fan controller as well.


The front fan controller supports 3 fans and ONLY the 3 fans that come with the case, it has a special connectors that other fans won't work with.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The front fan controller supports 3 fans and ONLY the 3 fans that come with the case, it has a special connectors that other fans won't work with.


It is very easy to clip the connectors with some wire cutters for example. I've done it and it can work with any fan now.


----------



## rexbinary

Hey all,

I just got an email from Corsair and the refurbished 500Rs in either black or white are 65% off with coupon code 'washington'. They are $89.99 normally, after discount it's $31.50!! I'm not sure about shipping. Man I just built with a 300R, thinking about upgrading now lol.

EDIT: offer is good from 2/15-2/19


----------



## wevsspot

Wish I would have gotten on this sooner. All sold out now


----------



## Bobo370

Can you fit 140mm fans in the front?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobo370*
> 
> Can you fit 140mm fans in the front?


No there are only mounting holes for 120mm fans and there is probably not enough room to drill holes to fit 140mm cause the 120s take up the whole area height wise. I'm sure you could cut out some of the metal on the bottom 5.25 tray and make something work but your better off just using 120s.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobo370*
> 
> Can you fit 140mm fans in the front?


Like Chnn3l said , but TBH , i think there's no difference between 140 and 120 , for as a 140 will usually have less max RPM speed , while a 120 have higher maximum RPM , in the end both i think will perform the same efficiency , this is what i think

But i think a 140 can have it spinning at lower RPM yet efficient as a 120mm at higher RPM , making the 140 quieter i think that's the big difference there that is if im not mistaken , can someone confirm this theory im still a newb lol







Sorry if my info is wrong.

If not mistaken i think i heard from Linus Tech Tips ( NOT GUARANTEE COULD BE SOMEONE ELSE I CAN"T REMEMBER )


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Like Chnn3l said , but TBH , i think there's no difference between 140 and 120 , for as a 140 will usually have less max RPM speed , while a 120 have higher maximum RPM , in the end both i think will perform the same efficiency , this is what i think
> 
> But i think a 140 can have it spinning at lower RPM yet efficient as a 120mm at higher RPM , making the 140 quieter i think that's the big difference there that is if im not mistaken , can someone confirm this theory im still a newb lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my info is wrong.
> 
> If not mistaken i think i heard from Linus Tech Tips ( NOT GUARANTEE COULD BE SOMEONE ELSE I CAN"T REMEMBER )


Agreed, it really depends on the specific fans and how much air they move. If your 140s are low quality and move small amounts of air then any decent 120 will be better anyways


----------



## unequalteck

Corsair Carbide 400R with custom water cooling!
just bought XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 kit from a local seller
at first i was worrying about the top clearance, but i saw the post from beanscene on how he fixed the top rad then everything done!


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Corsair Carbide 400R with custom water cooling!
> just bought XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 kit from a local seller
> at first i was worrying about the top clearance, but i saw the post from beanscene on how he fixed the top rad then everything done!
> 
> Hey i was wondering did you have your HDD cage fans did you have it to blowing your HDD or have it sucking air from your HDD ?


----------



## hAic

They suck air from the HDD as i can see from the photo!!!


----------



## anthonywoo

My new Corsair Carbide 300R Build - 990FXA-UD7 - FX-6300 - 8GB Vengeance 1600 - HD 6970 - 6 case fans ( stock front 140mm, x2 side Antec 120mm Tricool LED, stock back 120mm, top NZXT 140mm, top 120mm LED) 120mm intake fans have SilverStone fan filters ... Pretty simple, but unique combo in this thread


----------



## BloodRedRad

i know right im Jelly


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonywoo*
> 
> My new Corsair Carbide 300R Build - 990FXA-UD7 - FX-6300 - 8GB Vengeance 1600 - HD 6970 - 6 case fans ( stock front 140mm, x2 side Antec 120mm Tricool LED, stock back 120mm, top NZXT 140mm, top 120mm LED) 120mm intake fans have SilverStone fan filters ... Pretty simple, but unique combo in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What cooler is that? I haven't seen one of those before.


----------



## anthonywoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What cooler is that? I haven't seen one of those before.


It's a Cooler Master Hyper N520 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057

Works very well... case temps at idle/full load are under 30/35C and CPU temps are about 25/38C.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonywoo*
> 
> It's a Cooler Master Hyper N520 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057
> 
> Works very well... case temps at idle/full load are under 30/35C and CPU temps are about 25/38C.


It looks nice







Much better looking than the Hyper 212


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Corsair Carbide 400R with custom water cooling!
> just bought XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 kit from a local seller
> at first i was worrying about the top clearance, but i saw the post from beanscene on how he fixed the top rad then everything done!
> 
> Hey i was wondering did you have your HDD cage fans did you have it to blowing your HDD or have it sucking air from your HDD ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hAic*
> 
> They suck air from the HDD as i can see from the photo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Corsair Carbide 400R with custom water cooling!
> just bought XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 kit from a local seller
> at first i was worrying about the top clearance, but i saw the post from beanscene on how he fixed the top rad then everything done!
> 
> Hey i was wondering did you have your HDD cage fans did you have it to blowing your HDD or have it sucking air from your HDD ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong setup?
> actually im planning to make it like push pull. push air from front panel to HDD then pull away from HDD. and i can decrease a few degree for my GPU as well
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> It looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better looking than the Hyper 212


From what ive read it cools better also. Its only $40......


----------



## davidtran007

I decided to try out a Corsair case for myself. I purchased a refurbished 500R from the Corsair outlet and this is what I get











At first I thought this is why it was sold as REFURBISHED, until I saw this....



Ugh.... Sad thing is the case was in transit for only 1 day (Norcal to Socal)

Possible damage done by UPS? I was thinking maybe I could request another side panel but the corner of the top frame got bent as well.

Guess my only option is to return?


----------



## Scott1541

That's quite a bit of damage there, I'd return it if it's practical and hope they send you a brand new one out







If it's not really practical to return it I guess you just get the side panel replaced and try to repair the case, but you probably won't get it looking perfect again.


----------



## pc-illiterate

what a bummer. i can say without a doubt in MY mind, ups sucks compared to fedex. i never had a problem with them but ups is about crazy with their policies and handling.
good luck with an rma.


----------



## brkkab

I'd like to join the Carbide Owner' Club. I have a Carbide 500R White case now since mid last month. Haven't been able to use it yet.Bad front I/O Panel.Should have the replacement panel next week.I'm debating on whether I'm going to leave my MSI 890FXA-GD70 in it for now and put the i/o panel in or put the i/o panel in and wait for the Asus Crosshair V Formula-z to arrive first.I'm ordering it a week from tomorrow. My current pc specs are off in the current mobobo/cpu/ssd and hard drive areas.The ones I listed in those are scheduled upgrades.Current mobo- listed above.CPU- AMD Phenom 2 1100T.SSD- OCZ Vertex 3 120gb Max IOPs.HDD-2 WD Caviar Black 1.0tbs 32mb cache.


----------



## pc-illiterate

msi, ow. im glad youre replacing it.


----------



## brkkab

Yeah, me too.


----------



## brkkab

I meant mention before. Demciflex sells a 5 piece magneic dust filter set for the 500R.Isearched for one just for the sid panel.It was around $23-25.I did a 2nd search and got the 5 pice kit from Frozen CPU for $55-57 here in the U.S.They look cool and go outside the case.Demciflex is somewhere in Africa.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i would never spend that much on filters. you could buy a better case after having bought the 500r and a filter set. instead buy 120 and 140 filters. put the filters on every intake fan. have positive pressure. you will save heaps of money and still have a dustfree case.
$200 bucks for a 500r plus demciflex filters? $200 can buy a stupidly bad ass case with filters included


----------



## brkkab

When I have it up and running, I'll post some pictures of them.They're specially made for the case.You can't tell they're there.Ialso have the rear 120mm. fan out.I put a AF140Quiet Edition there as a intake and have the Hydro H100up top's fans setup as outake below it's radiator.Waiting on the new mobo.If there's enough room, I'll add 2 fans for push/pull on the H100.Imay get a 670ti and faster ram after the other upgrades.


----------



## malmental

about to have both, I got the 200R a few pages (weeks) back and now just grabbed the 300R on sale, newegg..


----------



## chann3l

Before

After a few tasteful modifications










The front combined with my side window mod and top rad mesh cutout you can't even tell this is a 500r lol


----------



## CanadiaNikon

Just received my 400R. Woohoo!









Still waiting on the rest of my parts before my complete build.

Initial impression.......not the most solid construction, but above average quality and feature set. The flimsy drive bays are a disappointment but once filled with HDD's this may become a moot point. Very roomy and will accommodate my build just fine.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hey guys a question about airflow for my Corsair Carbide 400R , so now i have 2 X 140mm on side as Intake. Thing is it's sucking in dust like a vacuum cleaner ! I cleaning it every month yet it's sill dirty.....i do plan on getting some air filters.

But my Dad suggested this , since im living in a tropical country , South East Asia , hot as hell everyday , my room temperature is never below 30 Celcius ! My Dad said it's pointless to have it as Intake , might as well have it as Exhaust , as even it's set to Intake there isn't cool air to be suck into it.

My room is not air conditioned either , im using a table top fan.
So my Dad does have a good point , what you guys suggest ? Think what he said its correct ?

If so , i will have over 5 Exhaust ! 2 X 140mm Top , 2 X 140mm Side , 1 X 120mm Rear
I will only have 2 - 3 Intake , 2 X 120mm Front , 1 X 120mm HDD Cage section.


----------



## brkkab

Themore, the merrier.


----------



## brkkab

LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## brkkab

You can get a dust filer for the side panel. Just do a search as follows. dust filer - Corsair Carbide 400R


----------



## Ricwin

For anyone interested (and in the UK) the 200R is down from £50 to £45 at Scan.co.uk


----------



## pc-illiterate

ghost, you need more in than out to have positive pressure and hopefully push 95% of the dust back out of the case. doesnt the 400r have a bottom fan mount as well ?
whats the rest of your pc consist of?


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ghost, you need more in than out to have positive pressure and hopefully push 95% of the dust back out of the case. doesnt the 400r have a bottom fan mount as well ?
> whats the rest of your pc consist of?


Yes it has a dust filter on below , but not on the 2 side panels.

Currently i have 2 Top Exhaust , 1 Rear Exhaust , 2 Side Intakes , 2 Front Intake , 2 Intake on HDD Cage ( air comes in from front 2 intake and the 2 fans on HDD cage help pushes the air deeper into the system ) Haven't install any bottom fan yet the one next to PSU.

But i be swapping for a closed loop water cool soon , so the 1 Rear Exhaust will become for my radiator mounting with 2 fans.
If the case is i need more intake then i will try to find some air filters , not easy to find 140mm ones here in my country , unless i have them import from USA etc , which be costly for shipment.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ghost, can you get air conditioner foam filters? the big square of black foam. it works well. it isnt perfect but it does stop a good bit. just cut it to the size of the opening and use the fan to hold it in


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Do you mean by this ??

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_klVI8Chiu6Y/SeAAlbMEHqI/AAAAAAAAAcw/oohACaZEn04/s400/blower+filter.JPG

http://www.lulusoso.com/upload/20120319/Air_Conditioning_Filter.jpg

They do sell here of course but like you said i have to cut them to shape...quite troublesome and messy.
But i found 2 filters online. One is a Silverstone one , i they only have 120mm...maybe i could just roughly fit it , better than nothing i guess.
Another is....i have no idea what brand it is....hard to see it but it seems like some metal string together ? There's no brand , a local online seller here selling it , he have it for 140mm.
But Im pretty sure they are this ones from Frozen PC , maybe he imported them and sell them here.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2589/ffa-06/120mm_Black_Anodized_Fan_Filter.html?tl=g47c223s548

The website in my country that's he selling , scroll down to see it.

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=375515&hl=

Pretty cheap , it's less than 7 $ ea.

Another one i found it's Silverstone ones , this are around 8 $ ea.

http://www.lelong.com.my/silverstone-fan-casing-filter-14cm-sst-ff141b-wectech-I1248847-2007-01-Sale-I.htm

Do you guys think the Silverstone one is better ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i hope you can see the image on the website
it comes in a bag like this
http://www.amazon.com/Duck-1285234-24-Inch-15-Inch-Conditioner/dp/B002GKC2US

and looks like this
http://www.amazon.com/Thermwell-Products-15X24x3-Conditioner-Filters/dp/B000BO68BU/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_z

man i hope that helps you. i would buy the silverstone myself. they look like they would work better.
i use both the air conditioner filter and silverstone fan filters on my 120 fans. i still get dust, a good amount for the time i wait to clean them. thats every 2 weeks.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Hmm that's my first time seeing those filters....hmm i think i will go with Silverstone one instead , they are though 7 $ extra compare to the metal like ones. But Silverstone ones are magnetic type too , so i can easily remove for cleaning , the other ones are screw in.

And I mistaken , they do have for 140mm ones







Problem solve i guess. Now is matter of money , been spending too much lately


----------



## pc-illiterate

yep, me too. just have to work more overtime.


----------



## lucidlts

After seeing all those wonderful cable management you guys did, i've decided to give myself a try and here's the result:




doesn't seems as good as what you guys did back then, any way to improve this? thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucidlts*
> 
> doesn't seems as good as what you guys did back then, any way to improve this? thanks!


that actually looks pretty good for the case youre working with. enjoy it!


----------



## lucidlts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> that actually looks pretty good for the case youre working with. enjoy it!


thank you








i was wondering, do you know where can i get those rubber grommets for 300R?








Those like what I've seen in my friend's 400R.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucidlts*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering, do you know where can i get those rubber grommets for 300R?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those like what I've seen in my friend's 400R.


These are the ones IIRC http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html Obviously you won't need all of them though, just a few of the bigger ones.

I could do with getting some grommets too


----------



## lucidlts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> These are the ones IIRC http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html Obviously you won't need all of them though, just a few of the bigger ones.
> 
> I could do with getting some grommets too


Thanks for the link mate, really appreciate that


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

Coming from a 600t, I don't need such a big computer and to me it just seems pointless as I do need to lug this thing around sometimes. Is the 300r a good option for my home office / play area, Id like to move it once or a twice a week. Can someone post pictures of their setups or link to me their setups?>

Cheers


----------



## lucidlts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Coming from a 600t, I don't need such a big computer and to me it just seems pointless as I do need to lug this thing around sometimes. Is the 300r a good option for my home office / play area, Id like to move it once or a twice a week. Can someone post pictures of their setups or link to me their setups?>
> 
> Cheers


not the best but you can take a look at mine here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/3130#post_19367531

the 300R is a mid-tower with the dimension of 19.1" x 8.3" x 17.7", good medium sized case but i don't think it's a good idea moving it around because of the weight


----------



## itsBambi

First Time builder... LOVE THIS CASE!


----------



## itsBambi

Another view. I suck at cable management.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucidlts*
> 
> not the best but you can take a look at mine here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/3130#post_19367531
> 
> the 300R is a mid-tower with the dimension of 19.1" x 8.3" x 17.7", good medium sized case but i don't think it's a good idea moving it around because of the weight


Okay, thanks. Because the picture is so close up I can't really gauge the size in comparison. However, I'll measure it out. Awesome looking rig though man!


----------



## sevomemo

i have some some questions about 500r

can i install 2x140mm fan at the front?
can i install 140mm fan at the bottom?
can i install 140mm fan at the back?
can i remove the lower hdd cage and keep the upper one ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> i have some some questions about 500r
> 
> can i install 2x140mm fan at the front?
> can i install 140mm fan at the bottom?
> can i install 140mm fan at the back?
> can i remove the lower hdd cage and keep the upper one ?


No, the front only supports 2x120mm fans.
There is a mount for a 140mm fan in the bottom but you may struggle to get one in there because of the power supply cables, a 120mm fan is much easier to get in there.
Yes, the rear supports a single 120mm or 140mm fan.
No, the top cage is supported by the bottom cage. I think you can mod it so you can though.


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> No, the front only supports 2x120mm fans.
> There is a mount for a 140mm fan in the bottom but you may struggle to get one in there because of the power supply cables, a 120mm fan is much easier to get in there.
> Yes, the rear supports a single 120mm or 140mm fan.
> No, the top cage is supported by the bottom cage. I think you can mod it so you can though.


thanks...how can i mod it to remove it?is it easy?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> thanks...how can i mod it to remove it?is it easy?


You don't need to mod it to remove it.
You can't have the top cage on it's own though because it's supported by the bottom cage. So the possible combinations without modding are both cages, bottom cage only or no cages.
You have to drill some holes in the top cage and screw it to the 5 1/4" bays if you just want the top one.


----------



## Inacoma79

Has anyone here modded the drive cage/front panel of their 300R to fit a +220mm rad? If so, mind posting pics or steering me to a link? I finally got that extra $$ and after reading reviews I'm going with the Swiftech H220. With my current setup I'm going to have to mod the font panel to fit that 270mm rad!!! Thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> can i remove the lower hdd cage and keep the upper one ?


yes you can use only the top hdd cage. there are 2 holes(4?) drilled in the odd cage and 2 thumb screws at the back of the top hdd cage. all 3 cages have slots and tabs to slide the cages together. the bottom of all 3 cages have female slots, the top of both hdd cages have male tabs that slide into those groves.
http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included.html


----------



## Sullie316

New here so be gentle!! My freshly built 500r!


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes you can use only the top hdd cage. there are 2 holes(4?) drilled in the odd cage and 2 thumb screws at the back of the top hdd cage. all 3 cages have slots and tabs to slide the cages together. the bottom of all 3 cages have female slots, the top of both hdd cages have male tabs that slide into those groves.
> http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included.html


so i can keep the upper only without modding?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> so i can keep the upper only without modding?


2 thumbscrews holding the hdd cage to the motherboard. 2 or 4 of your own screws holding the hdd cage to the odd cage after sliding the hdd cage into the odd cage grooves.
shouldnt be a problem AT ALL.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevomemo*
> 
> thanks...how can i mod it to remove it?is it easy?


You can remove only the bottom. there are screw holes in the bottom 5.25 drive bay and holes in the top of the top hdd cage it can be independently mounted with ease


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> You can remove only the bottom. there are screw holes in the bottom 5.25 drive bay and holes in the top of the top hdd cage it can be independently mounted with ease


what are you talking about? i have my top hdd cage out right now. A LOT of people do. both hdd cages are identical. i dont understand what youre saying.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what are you talking about? i have my top hdd cage out right now. A LOT of people do. both hdd cages are identical. i dont understand what youre saying.


Ya that came out wrong I have both out to and have had many different combinations of which one is in or out....What I mean was he could remove the bottom one and leave the top one in without any modding my bad


----------



## pc-illiterate

cool. you had me confused. i'll be using this next weekend when my 240 goes in the front

Vantec HDCS Hard Drive Cooling System
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_151_257&products_id=36865


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> cool. you had me confused. i'll be using this next weekend when my 240 goes in the front
> 
> Vantec HDCS Hard Drive Cooling System
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_151_257&products_id=36865


Gonna have to cut part of the metal out of the bottom 5.25 to fit that in there because the holes for the fans are right at the metal.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i know almost everything involved. ive read enough threads on a lot of different forums. i'll also be slotting the fan fount holes on the front of the case. for the pump i have and the thickness of the xt45 plus fans, i knew i would lose the bottom of the case at the hdd cages plus the bottom of the odd cage plus the top of the odd cage for the new 360. that leaves me the 2 center 5.25 bays where the vantec will go. this going to be 1 cramped case and i hope i can get some good airflow. i dont want to water both my 670s only the asus. i certainly wont have room for another rad. im already losing an internal dvd drive and having to go usb external on it. man i wish i had bought a full size case.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i know almost everything involved. ive read enough threads on a lot of different forums. i'll also be slotting the fan fount holes on the front of the case. for the pump i have and the thickness of the xt45 plus fans, i knew i would lose the bottom of the case at the hdd cages plus the bottom of the odd cage plus the top of the odd cage for the new 360. that leaves me the 2 center 5.25 bays where the vantec will go. this going to be 1 cramped case and i hope i can get some good airflow. i dont want to water both my 670s only the asus. i certainly wont have room for another rad. im already losing an internal dvd drive and having to go usb external on it. man i wish i had bought a full size case.


I hear you on that. I have a dual bay res with a ddc 3.25 pump and I had to remove my disk drive so I could have a gap between my fan controller and res as it was a pain removing the controller everytime I wanted to swap something in my loop and refill. Since I have a bay res I can't cut out the metal because it partly rests on the metal and there are no screw holes on the right side so I oculd only screw it in on the left. I would much rather have a 240 in the front and my 120 in the bottom but I had to go top and rear instead because of this. I love this case I really do but the amount of modding I've had to do just for my watercooling alone is ridiculous lol. I just ordered an asus slim external usb drive to replace my internal one aswell.


----------



## pc-illiterate

when people ask about the 500r and how friendly it is i have 1 thing to say. its a good starter case. it requires way too much modding if you dont plan ahead on where you want to go or what youll add. if you know you only want the basics and air, its a great case. its just overpriced once you have to start modding it.
im thinking about building my own open air bench test type this summer. no case confinement anymore.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> when people ask about the 500r and how friendly it is i have 1 thing to say. its a good starter case. it requires way too much modding if you dont plan ahead on where you want to go or what youll add. if you know you only want the basics and air, its a great case. its just overpriced once you have to start modding it.
> im thinking about building my own open air bench test type this summer. no case confinement anymore.


Ya that's pretty much it. I've had to cut out the front mesh and cut down the plastic on the front panel just so my res sits even with it. The way the 5.25 bays are designed is as if corsair assumed the only thing going in there was a disk drive. I've had to break off the plastic clips and mod the top panel so my rad could fit in the top space as it's much thicker than the h100 rad that it is designed for and of course my mpower's mosfet heatsinks block the ability to have the rad inside the case lol.


this would be my most recent adventure









I bought this cased when I was using a m-atx board with a sandy bridge 2400 and after I upgraded and wanted to push my 3770k I went custom water which this case isn't so accommodating to.


----------



## sevomemo

can somekone tell me the dimentions of the 500r...i know its 20.5” x 8.1” x 20” but i dont know which is height and depth?


----------



## pc-illiterate

20" tall, actually 19.7" and 20.5" deep


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 20" tall, actually 19.7" and 20.5" deep


sure?....on amazon it says 20.5 height


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont care what amazon says. it isnt like they got 1 out and measured it. i measured mine right before i posted. its just under 20" tall and 20.5 inches deep/wide. and yes about 8.1" the other.


----------



## sevomemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i dont care what amazon says. it isnt like they got 1 out and measured it. i measured mine right before i posted. its just under 20" tall and 20.5 inches deep/wide. and yes about 8.1" the other.


OK..thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

no problem


----------



## anthonywoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sullie316*
> 
> 
> New here so be gentle!! My freshly built 500r!


Nice job!! Looks GREAT!


----------



## Centenial

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a new graphics card. The price/performance point of the 7870 is to tempting to look past. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with the MSI Hawk version of the card or the Gigabyte version. Both come factory overclocked at 1100 mhz. I just didn't know if the unlocked bios that you can get on the MSI version really makes it that much better than the Gigabyte version if you are looking at further overclocking it. Thanks in advanced for any info you guys might have on either of these cards.


----------



## joejoe69

Just built this for a friend of mine using my previous 500R case.


----------



## SebRa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoe69*
> 
> Just built this for a friend of mine using my previous 500R case.






Looks fantastic, great job!
Did you have any difficulty fitting the radiator? It's 280mm, right?


----------



## Scott1541

I like the idea of putting the fan controller in a hard drive bay


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic, great job!
> Did you have any difficulty fitting the radiator? It's 280mm, right?


Thanks. I had to expand the 140mm mount holes to 1/4" to line up the rad holes. So that meant it lost its threads but there's threads on the rad to hold itself up. There was no way to mount a fan at the back with the H110 rad hoses in the way. I slapped on a Silverstone magnetic filter to help with dust filtration since the 2x140mm fans will naturally bring dust in without a rear fan in place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I like the idea of putting the fan controller in a hard drive bay


It came from my old Dell build. It's cheap, does its job, and it fits perfectly in there.
..


----------



## malmental

first Carbide upgrade is complete, almost..
for some reason now I get some freezing and BSOD but it's not from my overclock or my RAM.
it's time for a fresh install I have corrupted something, I also swapped out two HDD's.
anyways it's a phone pic of the 200R with BitFenix Recon fan controller..:


edit:
some ironic news is that last night when finishing a case swap my Z77-M Pro's NIC decided t o go out.
so it seems I'm going to be using the Gene V as my primary after-all.
got my RMA approval already from ASUS, they do not play but it's the simple fact it went out in the first place.


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Today received Xigmatec White LED Crystal Fan 140mm, they're much better than Aerocool Shark 140mm. Lightning is cool.


----------



## unequalteck

change my res and rad direction.


----------



## zamx zex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> change my res and rad direction.


nice bro....from malaysia right?


----------



## hunkFX

Hi all,here is mine,corsair carbride 300r


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunkFX*
> 
> Hi all,here is mine,corsair carbride 300r


Nice







I need to get a cooler about that size


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> nice bro....from malaysia right?


yea haha, u too? btw, ur side panel DIY?


----------



## hunkFX

Yeah,this Cooler Master works very good and is really cheaper in that performance segment,im very happy with it


----------



## hunkFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a cooler about that size


Yeah,this Cooler Master works very good and is really cheaper in that performance segment,im very happy with it


----------



## Scott1541

Everyone I need some opinions and suggestions. Where would you put the fans in my case?

It's a standard 300R with all the stock fan mounting positions, and I've got 2 Arctic cooling F12s, the stock Corsair 140mm and 120mm and a Yate loon 120mm that has to be run at 7v so the air flow from it isn't great. I've currently got an F12 on the back, the corsair 120mm at the top back, yate loon on the side panel at the back and the other F12 and the 140mm on the front. I don't think I'm making the best use of the fans though.

The graphics card cooler is a bit weird too, it takes air in from below and exhausts into the case towards both the front and back.

Edit: I've been playing around with the fans and I've tried to get them in a sort of positive pressure arrangement. I've got the corsair 120mm and the yate loon on the side panel, with the 2 F12s and the 140mm corsair fan mounted on the front using the 2 fan mounts and the 5.25 bays. My temps are looking better already after 5 mins of FC3.


----------



## joejoe69

Sharing is caring. Since I no longer own this case and while being asked a million times through PMs and other forums and threads on how I did this, I thought I'd share this info with my fellow 500R owners.


Spoiler: DIY/Tutorial Corsair Carbide 500R clear window mod


----------



## pc-illiterate

Well guys i got my 360 mounted in the top this weekend and put the 240 in the front. I still need new fans. Running the 212+ fan and 2 blasters 120s at 50% min and 60% max. Got the stock h100 fans on the 500r fan controller set to low on the 240. All fans pulling. I'll put up some pics tomorrow before i put it under my desk. Will get some real temp readings too.
I apologize in advance for the horrible wire management and tube atrocity. I was excited because it wasnt leaking and know im tearing it apart in a month or so to change fittings and block the dc2.


----------



## Scott1541

Mine definitely looks the business now







Homemade grommets FTW











All I need now is that new cooler I keep going on about, a couple more fans and it'll be exactly how I want it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Mine definitely looks the business now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade grommets FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is that new cooler I keep going on about, a couple more fans and it'll be exactly how I want it.


for now just add a second fan to you TX3...


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Homemade grommets FTW


Rubber Grommets for the Obsidian Series 800D and 700D fits 300R.﻿


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banA9Ez06i*
> 
> Rubber Grommets for the Obsidian Series 800D and 700D fits 300R.﻿


I know, and they're about £10 here in the UK. I'm not paying that plus delivery for a few pieces of rubber.







If they were half the price I'd get some.


----------



## pc-illiterate

pics as promised. please be nice. ive tidied up the cables a bit and 'mounted' the pump on a homemade mount since i took these this morning.


----------



## prz3m3k96

My computer with new cooler.


----------



## Inacoma79

Just ordered the H220 from Swiftech. Should arrive by Friday. I'll be modding the front grill of my 300R, will post pics in a few weeks time. Woot!


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I know, and they're about £10 here in the UK. I'm not paying that plus delivery for a few pieces of rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were half the price I'd get some.


This money is better spent on 100 feet of paracord ))


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> My computer with new cooler.


Nice one, methinks I need something like this.


----------



## AJToft

Just got most parts for my new computer - Just need graphicscard, mouse and new monitor














More info on my hompage


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJToft*
> 
> Just got most parts for my new computer - Just need graphicscard, mouse and new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info on my hompage






good stuff dude. very nice build


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Guys i plan to install a 120mm bottom fan in my Carbide 400R , so i open up the case. I notice bottom holes are huge !
So i try installing a sample fan first. The screw can't fit....it just go right through ! (The screws are from the fan i bought)
Then i notice my rear , side and top fans all have this rubber thing to whole the screws, but they never provide any extra ones for bottom fan, so what should i do ? I even tried using the long HDD cage screws won't work.
Or is there some special screws that can work for this case from Corsair ?? I tried their screws come with the case in a bag inside the white box, they don't work either....all still too small.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Guys i plan to install a 120mm bottom fan in my Carbide 400R , so i open up the case. I notice bottom holes are huge !
> So i try installing a sample fan first. The screw can't fit....it just go right through ! (The screws are from the fan i bought)
> Then i notice my rear , side and top fans all have this rubber thing to whole the screws, but they never provide any extra ones for bottom fan, so what should i do ? I even tried using the long HDD cage screws won't work.
> Or is there some special screws that can work for this case from Corsair ?? I tried their screws come with the case in a bag inside the white box, they don't work either....all still too small.


You are threading then from the bottom in to the case right ? My 500r doesn't have gromets there either but you have to thread from the outside into the fan


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> You are threading then from the bottom in to the case right ? My 500r doesn't have gromets there either but you have to thread from the outside into the fan


Yup , i plan to screw it in from bottom , that's how the vid from Corsair did it.
I did mentioned i try installing a sample fan. But i never really had a fan trying to screw it in from bottom. I tested with a screw on the whole , it went right through the hole , the size of the hole was big.....so i didn't bother getting a fan and try it.

Hmm maybe i might give it a go maybe it could hold. Did you install a bottom fan for your case ?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Yup , i plan to screw it in from bottom , that's how the vid from Corsair did it.
> I did mentioned i try installing a sample fan. But i never really had a fan trying to screw it in from bottom. I tested with a screw on the whole , it went right through the hole , the size of the hole was big.....so i didn't bother getting a fan and try it.
> 
> Hmm maybe i might give it a go maybe it could hold. Did you install a bottom fan for your case ?


Ya I have one installed and the screws didn't go through. Maybe its different on a 400r though not sure


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

I notice one thing though , the rear exhaust fan , the screws they used for that fan is different from the ones given by Corsair in the package....
Maybe i could try those.

Your is a 500R ? I doubt it's different. a 500R its just like a 400R TBH , just slightly bigger and you have a 200mm fan on side instead etc.

I think they are basically same. I would have gotten the 500R , but my currency here drags me down.....i think it's only like 20 pound / 30 $ difference.
But it's over 100+ bucks here for me....


----------



## Centenial

Just get 4 thin washers and place them between the bottom of the case and the screw.... quick and cheap solution....


----------



## sakerfalcon

Can the 5.25 bays be removed?


----------



## Clos

got a few questions for you 500/400R guys. I currently have a 650D. hate the 200mm in front, wish they we're 120/140's and i don't want to hack it up. I have a 400R case that i'm creating a Multimedia server with, but debating to buy another 400r, or a 500r. i like both. But I'm using a Corsair 1200W Extended Modular PSU. Will this PSU fit in either case?
Also, what's the thickest radiator that fits in the compartment that's a 280 for the 500r? Thanks for your help.

Clos


----------



## Clos

Oh, and i forgot, do the 400/500R side doors swap? I really dislike the 500R side door, and would either like to make it a window, or into the 400R door that fits 2 140's perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> got a few questions for you 500/400R guys. I currently have a 650D. hate the 200mm in front, wish they we're 120/140's and i don't want to hack it up. I have a 400R case that i'm creating a Multimedia server with, but debating to buy another 400r, or a 500r. i like both. But I'm using a Corsair 1200W Extended Modular PSU. Will this PSU fit in either case?
> Also, what's the thickest radiator that fits in the compartment that's a 280 for the 500r? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Clos


the 1200 will fit.
the rad thickness depends on how your motherboard sits and if you want to mod the case my moving the mount holes over to the door side.
i slotted mine about 3/8 of an inch to fit a 45mm. if you dont want to mod yours, youre looking at a 30mm thick rad in a 500r.
check out my profiles pics for an xt45 360 in the top. i had my 240 in the top before i got the 360.


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

I want to use a 500r in my new build in black. With the LED button on the case to turn the leds & off, will this be compatible with any fans, or do I render it useless when I switch the fans out? I'm thinking of even doing a no led build so can I unplug it completely?

OR could I use it with red ... blue etc... and use that button to control the fan lighting? If so how

Cheers


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

I want to use a 500r in my new build in black. With the LED button on the case to turn the leds & off, will this be compatible with any fans, or do I render it useless when I switch the fans out? I'm thinking of even doing a no led build so can I unplug it completely?

OR could I use it with red ... blue etc... and use that button to control the fan lighting? If so how

Cheers


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to use a 500r in my new build in black. With the LED button on the case to turn the leds & off, will this be compatible with any fans, or do I render it useless when I switch the fans out? I'm thinking of even doing a no led build so can I unplug it completely?
> 
> OR could I use it with red ... blue etc... and use that button to control the fan lighting? If so how
> 
> Cheers


Nope, it's completely proprietary Corsair fan connector BS. I've so far found the fan controller + LED light button useless. It only works with the supplied case fans, which themselves were underwhelming.

Anyhow, here's a picture. 

Nice case overall, but I wish it was a bit more flexible in 240rads without modding. As it stands, custom loops are very hard to do without cutting the 5.25 bay, the front intakes, or modifying/cutting the top rad space.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you can use the fan controller with other fans if you do 2 things. trim the guide tabs off the new fans so the fan connector fits and pull the rpm wire from the connector on the fan. corsair changed the third wire for rpm into the led power wire on their fans. i could put a pic of the new fan connector 'modded' up tonight after work if no one else does earlier.
and yes, it takes a dremel to fit anything other than a slim 240/280 rad in the top.


----------



## tw1st

I'm sure someone must have mentioned this at one point or another.

I have the 400r case and an Asus Sabertooth z77. The problem I'm having is the front USB3.0 connector will not plug into the usb 3.0 connection on my mobo because the case has an indent causing the port on the motherboard to be blocked









Anyone have a solution for this one? Is there perhaps a right angle USB3.0 header adapter or something I can use?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to use a 500r in my new build in black. With the LED button on the case to turn the leds & off, will this be compatible with any fans, or do I render it useless when I switch the fans out? I'm thinking of even doing a no led build so can I unplug it completely?
> 
> OR could I use it with red ... blue etc... and use that button to control the fan lighting? If so how
> 
> Cheers


The fan/LED connectors fitted to the case can be used with other fans but they simply require a little modding, I removed the clips with some wire cutters and am now using the 3-pin fan connector with a Xebec LED strip, for which I can also use the LED button to turn it on and off. However, I did need to re-position the wires in the fan connector housing, because the 12v LED wire and the Ground wire did not match up to my LED strip, but it was very simple and easy to do. If you need more information I can try to provide it.


----------



## Sultan

Guys , i have a white 500R, Gonna water cool it soon. any suggestions for the coolant color ? don't know what would fit nicely with white. My whole interior is black. PSU + Mobo + RAMs . If you have other suggestions to take into consideration when water cooling , that'd be great. Or if you know of any awesome 500R build, please link me to it


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sultan*
> 
> Guys , i have a white 500R, Gonna water cool it soon. any suggestions for the coolant color ? don't know what would fit nicely with white. My whole interior is black. PSU + Mobo + RAMs . If you have other suggestions to take into consideration when water cooling , that'd be great. Or if you know of any awesome 500R build, please link me to it


I'd go with white coolant, would create a nice contrast with your all black interior.


----------



## gugle

did not work

  

was thus


----------



## CaCP3RO




----------



## SebRa

Just finished sleeving my PCI-E cable, just the EPS left. My fingers are cut and calloused, I don't like sleeving any more!


Here are some updated shots of my PC. It's getting close to where I want it before I start watercooling.


----------



## The Fett

Just purchased this case last Monday and am loving it very much so far, despite missing key components >.<

I've moved all the main things in but the PSU, sleeved cables, heatsink and light kits should be here mid-week and installed by Saturday; will keep you all updated!



Cable management is 'gon be sweet









Also, as an Aussie, where a bouts/who in australia stocks the rubber grommets from the 600T? I've had no luck finding them on ebay or anything and I'm not willing to fork out 60$ in shipping for $15 grommets from the corsair store.

Cheers


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Just want to do a friendly warning / reminder.....if any of you have 400R like mine....could be only me having this problems.
As you know all it's screw holes it have a rubber thing as a absorber to absorb the fan vibration etc to prevent noise.

Well problem is Corsair used them as a washer too ! Since the rubber is soft , also the hole itself without rubber is big ass hell....
Im using the screws provided with the fans , so total 6 months has passed since the day i brought home my rig.

Now the screws and rubbers on top for my fans , are all sunken down a little. If your not careful , anytime later the screws will definitely go through the rubbers....so i noticed this and i hurry added some washers on them.

Side fans should be fine. But also i would like to add a complain to this idea.
As for my rear , i have installed 2X fan for my AIO Water Cooler. As you know for a twin fan one rad , the screws they use its just the right length , so i have to go through the fan first then only reaches the rad and it's just the correct length no extra at all , so the rubber is blocking , since it's so thick ! The screws won't reach the rad ! If i took out the rubber off the screws will go right through ! So ending up i have to find another four more washers , took out the rubbers and use the washer to lock my screws through the fan and to the rad....

But it's a stupid design if you asked me , if only they made the screws longer ! No difference using Corsair's long screws and the screws came with my cooler , all are same.
( But i wonder are all dual fan one rad water coolers like this too , but i don't see any other ways... )

Im using a Enermax ELC-120-TA btw as a water cooler. Hope Corsair will stop using this rubber thing as a washer in future....!


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fett*
> 
> Cable management is 'gon be sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as an Aussie, where a bouts/who in australia stocks the rubber grommets from the 600T? I've had no luck finding them on ebay or anything and I'm not willing to fork out 60$ in shipping for $15 grommets from the corsair store.
> 
> Cheers


I am also looking grommets for my 300r, in the corsair store crazy shipping price.. seems I throw grommets out of my head.


----------



## zamx zex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> yea haha, u too? btw, ur side panel DIY?


hehe yeah thats right i'm from malaysia...


----------



## The Fett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banA9Ez06i*
> 
> I am also looking grommets for my 300r, in the corsair store crazy shipping price.. seems I throw grommets out of my head.


Did some google-ing and apparently these guys are good. Their shipping is also very reasonable at only 14$. http://www.performance-pcs.com/


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> hehe yeah thats right i'm from malaysia...










Didn't expected another Malaysian to be in this forum.

Where you from , i mean which part of Msia lol ? ?


----------



## Pr0stex

What to do ?
I want to get the original powerbutton to be lighting green, how?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> What to do ?
> I want to get the original powerbutton to be lighting green, how?


Change it out with a green 1...
Desolder the white and solder in a new green. You can find green leds with the correct voltage/amps/whatever in old psu like dells and hps.


----------



## Kantastic

Hey guys, will a Phantek PH-TC14PE fit inside a Carbide 200R case?


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> What to do ?
> I want to get the original powerbutton to be lighting green, how?


You have a 500R right? I got a better idea than soldering. Get a green Sharpie pen, take off the front panel, color the square LED green, replace the panel. Green LED!! Feel like changing colors? Alcohol takes care of it.

I did mine with a blue Sharpie.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kantastic*
> 
> Hey guys, will a Phantek PH-TC14PE fit inside a Carbide 200R case?


Yes it will - though just barely. Here's a picture of it in my case:



And the clearance, note that I have a 140mm fan installed in the side and it's nearly touching the heatsink:



Since it's such a close fit you will need to make sure you are using low profile RAM or RAM without heat spreaders if you want to have a fan on the RAM side of the cooler, otherwise you can move the fan near the exhaust. I'm using Corsair XMS3 RAM, which fits perfectly.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

That FC6 looks sweet on the Carbide 500R !


----------



## hunkFX

Here is mine 300r upgraded recently


----------



## CurtTerror

I like the 300r, its great.

What do you guys think of the 200r?


----------



## Ricwin

Can't fault the 200R, especially for its price. Widely considered the new standard for budget cases. Great features, design and cooling options.
Plus it looks very sleek


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> What do you guys think of the 200r?


I would recommend to use a front fan for the hard drive cage, specially if you're using 2 or more HDs.

I've heard that the 200R plastic Hard Drive Cage could trap some of the hard drives heat.

Look at this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357264/corsair-200r-case-thoughts-build-and-hard-drive-cage-heat-issue


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunkFX*
> 
> Here is mine 300r upgraded recently


Nice, I like it. Not sure what it is, probably the fans but nice job looks clean.


----------



## rexbinary

Got another email from Corsair's mailing list. 50% off ANY refurb cases from their web store. Use code "spring2013". Offer good from 3/14-3/17.


----------



## Ricwin

Dunno about any heat problems around the hard drive cage.
I use two SSD's and two HDD's, along with a Xilence Redwing 120mm fan blowing onto them in the lower fan position. OEM supplied Corsair fan above the hard drive cage.
Unlike the chap in that post, i left a gap between the HDD's for airflow, using the 1st and 3rd slots rather than 1st and 2nd.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> What do you guys think of the 200r?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> I would recommend to use a front fan for the hard drive cage, specially if you're using 2 or more HDs.
> 
> I've heard that the 200R plastic Hard Drive Cage could trap some of the hard drives heat.


This is true, and is my main issue with the case. Even with a bottom front fan the airflow isn't great, about 80-85% of the air is being blocked.
I managed to improve airflow a bit by taking out the plastic clips on the right side and just screwing the HDDs in, but with 4 3.5" drives installed they still sit about 12C above ambient. I'm using a bgears B-blaster 120mm, so no issues with static pressure or airflow there.

Aside from the drive cage I'd say the case is pretty much perfect. It can fit the tallest air coolers, single rad CLCs, even dual rads with a bit of modding. The airflow is also very good, all the 140mm fan mounts are great to see on such a cheap case. Plus it's basically a blank slate if you're into case modding.


----------



## edsai

AnandTech reviewed both the 200R and the 300R with the same SSD drive (Kingston SSDNow V+ 100 64GB SSD).
The SSD runs much hotter inside the 200R drive cage.

Look details at the post #13:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1357264/corsair-200r-case-thoughts-build-and-hard-drive-cage-heat-issue/10#post_19526708

Look these pictures showing the 200R with the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB:









Article: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/07/corsair_carbide_series_200r_compact_atx_case_review/1


----------



## jasepugh1984

before and after pic of my window mod on my 300r


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Guys wanted to ask that , you know the Carbide 400R front 2 intake fans are connected to a 2 in 1 fan connector and to a molex connector right ?
Basically like this

http://www.acousticpc.com/images/cables_zalman_multiple_connector__zm_mc1.jpg

But only the Carbide 400R one it's only for 2 fans.

Question is , if i plugin my fans into this connection , it will be running at 100% speed ? I can't tell for the original Carbide 400R fans , they seem silent , maybe they runs at low RPM , i plan to get new fans , i worry they be running at 100% speed if i do such thing , if they do , i have to find an alternate way before i buying the fans.


----------



## theSutphin

So i plan on buying the H220 for my 400r. I don't really know how i want to configure it. I have a lot of fans, fully decked out the every fan slot in the 400r. But obviously it's a bit loud and i want to cut that down a bit. I thought the H220 would be a good choice.

This is just a quick photo shop picture of set up for the 400r with the h220. Let me know what you think! or if anyone has any better ideas! i plan on extending it to another 140 rad and a gpu block much farther down the road.



http://imgur.com/qRE1Y0r


----------



## jasepugh1984

are you not better using the rear fan that you have as an exhaust aswell and then use the cut out you have at the bottom of your case next to the psu as another intake. i think that way you would have good air flow come through the front and straight out the top and back.


----------



## theSutphin

ok yeah that seems like a good idea. thanks!!


----------



## longlostromeo26

I have the 400r and i took my mother board and everything out and put it in another case well decided to go back because i love the 400r so much my question is what size is the mb standoff got a 3 missing i put some i had in the place is my mb is kinda cockeyed and just do not feel right leaving it like that ty for the help..


----------



## lordhinton

got a 300r today, looking very big compared to my old fractal core 1000







, very impressed with it!, although a solid window mod may be coming along soon







, pic soon









-lordhinton


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I ask what thickness radiator the 500r holds on its top, is it 30mm?


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Can I ask what thickness radiator the 500r holds on its top, is it 30mm?


25mm with the top panel on. With the top panel off, whatever your heart desires.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesmiles*
> 
> 25mm with the top panel on. With the top panel off, whatever your heart desires.


It can fit a radiator with a depth of more than 25mm. The H100 radiator is 27mm and fits comfortably.


----------



## pc-illiterate

there is 30-33mm forget which space between the case and the mesh.
i had an h100 plus fans inside push and had to use low profile samsung wonder ram. no other ram would let them clear. if you want to use a dremel and slot the fan mount holes, you can fit 70mm between the case roof and whatever block mounting screws you use. example, alphacool xt45 plus 120 fans inside with a few mm more gap between the fans and mount.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks guys, glad to know!


----------



## The Fett

Finished it











The BluRay drive and the top fans clashed, had to move it down a bay, otherwise, the machine is sweet!


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Cold Cathode lights are that bright







?
And is that a GA-Z77X-D3H Mobo ??


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fett*
> 
> Finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BluRay drive and the top fans clashed, had to move it down a bay, otherwise, the machine is sweet!


Have you got an extension on that audio cable?


----------



## prz3m3k96

New fans to my corsair.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> New fans to my corsair.


awesome stuff dude. pics when they're in?


----------



## prz3m3k96

They're in case since yesterday. I've got some ugly pics.


----------



## The Fett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Have you got an extension on that audio cable?


Yeah mate. There was no way that audio cable would reach and I didn't want to cut the zip tie/change the position corsair put the cabling at because it was already in such a good spot.


----------



## Damaging Excess

Quick question. Anyone here have any suggestions on how to mount a fan to the bottom of the 400r? Cause anytime I do all I can hear is vibration noise due to the lack rubber noise dampeners


----------



## tjh9985

I have a 300r. Was thinking about putting my HDD in one of the 5.25 slots so I can remove the hd cage to get some great airflow for a second 140mm up front. Has anyone tried anything like this? I know they make adapters so it shouldnt be terribly difficult. Planning on running two 140s up front, a 140 on top and the stock 120 on back. Would the HDD suffer from not having direct airflow over them?


----------



## The Fett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Cold Cathode lights are that bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> And is that a GA-Z77X-D3H Mobo ??


Totally didn't read your post.
Yeah, I'm running 4 cathodes and they are really, really bright. Mind you, every fan in the case has 4 LEDs on it so that's adding to the brightness too.
And yes, that is a z77x D3H.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjh9985*
> 
> I have a 300r. Was thinking about putting my HDD in one of the 5.25 slots so I can remove the hd cage to get some great airflow for a second 140mm up front. Has anyone tried anything like this? I know they make adapters so it shouldnt be terribly difficult. Planning on running two 140s up front, a 140 on top and the stock 120 on back. Would the HDD suffer from not having direct airflow over them?


I'm a 300R owner.

My hard disk Seagate 2T 7200 RPM SATA 3 runs pretty cool even without the front fan.
I would say it run only a few degrees cooler with a front 120 mm fan.

You can also add a second fan in the drive cage using zip ties.

Look the pictures in the post #2:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1307044/official-corsair-300r-owners-fan-club-and-guide-post-build-logs-and-mods#post_18179137


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjh9985*
> 
> I have a 300r. Was thinking about putting my HDD in one of the 5.25 slots so I can remove the hd cage to get some great airflow for a second 140mm up front. Has anyone tried anything like this? I know they make adapters so it shouldnt be terribly difficult. Planning on running two 140s up front, a 140 on top and the stock 120 on back. Would the HDD suffer from not having direct airflow over them?


vantec makes a hdd 'cage' for 5.35 bay. it hold 3 3.5" hdd and fits in 2 5.25" bays. ocz has a single drive holder. $30 on the vantec and $10 on the ocz. i have the vantec. its a pretty nice piece with the front fan cooling the hdd


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damaging Excess*
> 
> Quick question. Anyone here have any suggestions on how to mount a fan to the bottom of the 400r? Cause anytime I do all I can hear is vibration noise due to the lack rubber noise dampeners


actually bottom don't really need a cooling fan, it wont help much in air flow but collecting dust very fast


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> actually bottom don't really need a cooling fan, it wont help much in air flow but collecting dust very fast


its good for shoving air into your gpus, especially if you sli/crossfire.


----------



## Damaging Excess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> actually bottom don't really need a cooling fan, it wont help much in air flow but collecting dust very fast


I figure I'd throw one in there so I can have it blowing directly on my video card. Plus, it's filtered


----------



## SebRa

Just finished the window modification on my 500R, really pleased with the result!
(Poor picture quality due to my phone, digital camera needs recharging.)


----------



## lordhinton

finally took one, replaced some of the stuff with white like the pci covers. i want a full window for this, also when i get hold of a modular psu i will maybe braid the cables white.

thinking of replacing the h80i with an air cooler again, anyone have any ideas for something around £60 (depending on what i would get for that)

all in all not had this case long, it was a choice between the CM HAF XM or this, happy i chose it now







,


-thanks for looking


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> thinking of replacing the h80i with an air cooler again, anyone have any ideas for something around £60 (depending on what i would get for that)
> 
> all in all not had this case long, it was a choice between the CM HAF XM or this, happy i chose it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -thanks for looking


Very nice looking!









I've heard that the 300R window side panel has clearance issues with the Hyper 212 and the side fans.

My case is the 300R black side panel and the 212+.
The 212 does fit with the two 140 x 25 mm side fans.

The Noctua NH-D14 fits the 300R without the side fans.

The highest heatsink that I've heard is the Havik 140.


----------



## lordhinton

thanks for the advice







, id be taking the side fans off anyway as im planning on a solid window


----------



## edsai

HaHa, you're welcome.


----------



## Scott1541

Will a Thermalright silver arrow fit in a 300R? I'm just wondering as there's a silver arrow for sale in the marketplace


----------



## edsai

According to this review the Silver Arrow is quoted 160 mm height so it does fit the 300R.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/1

The Noctua NH-D14 is quoted 160 mm of height and the Havik 140 is quoted 166 mm of height.


----------



## edsai

I found something interesting about one of the picures in the Silver Arrow review.



The fans are placed pull-pull instead of push-pull, aren't them?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> I found something interesting about one of the picures in the Silver Arrow review.
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are placed pull-pull instead of push-pull, aren't them?


no, both are facing the same way. you can see the back-side frame on both fans.

*EDIT* drr, i get ya after a minute of thought... yeah, pull pull


----------



## edsai

Don't trust on the review specifications.

Look the post #8 about the Siver Arrow dimensions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373379/does-phanteks-thermalright-silverarrow-sb-e-fits-in-nzxt-tempest-410#post_19567597

Actually the Silver Arrow is higher than 160 mm.


----------



## Pr0stex

How did you do that ? 
Around the plexiglas?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> How did you do that ?
> Around the plexiglas?


Are you referring to my previous post, with the window mod? Or are you asking someone else?


----------



## lowerstreet

I was hoping someone here might be able to help me... I just got a computer built at my local computer shop and I had chosen the 300R case. I just received it and was surprised that there was a gap (about fingernail width) where the left panel attaches to the front panel, extending from the top but only to about halfway down the case. I unscrewed the left panel and removed it and put it back on, but the gap was still there. I've included a photo below. This is the first time I've ever bought a non-retail pre-made computer, so I wanted to make sure if it's something wrong with the case, or if I'm not doing something right (though I assumed the computer shop would assemble it properly). Thank you! It would really set my mind at ease.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowerstreet*
> 
> I was hoping someone here might be able to help me... I just got a computer built at my local computer shop and I had chosen the 300R case. I just received it and was surprised that there was a gap (about fingernail width) where the left panel attaches to the front panel, extending from the top but only to about halfway down the case. I unscrewed the left panel and removed it and put it back on, but the gap was still there. I've included a photo below. This is the first time I've ever bought a non-retail pre-made computer, so I wanted to make sure if it's something wrong with the case, or if I'm not doing something right (though I assumed the computer shop would assemble it properly). Thank you! It would really set my mind at ease.


Try banging the front panel in. The front panel is detachable.

should look like http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/2129/Large%20%284%20of%2010%29.jpg

or http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_300R/images/caseside1.jpg or http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_300R/images/finishedside.jpg

or http://img.hexus.net/v2/chassis/Corsair/300R/300R-01.jpg

edit: also make sure you attach the bottom and top at the same time into the slots on the side of the frame


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> I found something interesting about one of the picures in the Silver Arrow review.
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are placed pull-pull instead of push-pull, aren't them?


it's because if using push-pull setup there's clearance issue with high profile ram


----------



## Pr0stex

Asking you, SebRa


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> Asking you, SebRa


Ah, all right then. For the window mod, I ordered pre-cut acrylic (300mm x 222mm x 3mm), rounded the corners with a file, covered the window in masking tape leaving only a 1cm border on one side (the masking tape was doubled up to prevent paint leaking through), then I sprayed it with two coats of spray-paint (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001W03PH2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). The spray-paint has a smooth, matt finish and blends well with the other parts of the case that are black. To secure the window to the side panel I used clear, industrial-strength, double-sided tape. Overall, it was relatively simple (just needed care and a little patience) and is a great new addition to my case!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowerstreet*
> 
> I was hoping someone here might be able to help me... I just got a computer built at my local computer shop and I had chosen the 300R case. I just received it and was surprised that there was a gap (about fingernail width) where the left panel attaches to the front panel, extending from the top but only to about halfway down the case. I unscrewed the left panel and removed it and put it back on, but the gap was still there. I've included a photo below. This is the first time I've ever bought a non-retail pre-made computer, so I wanted to make sure if it's something wrong with the case, or if I'm not doing something right (though I assumed the computer shop would assemble it properly). Thank you! It would really set my mind at ease.


looks like my mistake when i got it mine is a pain to get it in, just keep trying by removing and closing again it should just slot in like the bottom does


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowerstreet*
> 
> I was hoping someone here might be able to help me... I just got a computer built at my local computer shop and I had chosen the 300R case. I just received it and was surprised that there was a gap (about fingernail width) where the left panel attaches to the front panel, extending from the top but only to about halfway down the case. I unscrewed the left panel and removed it and put it back on, but the gap was still there. I've included a photo below. This is the first time I've ever bought a non-retail pre-made computer, so I wanted to make sure if it's something wrong with the case, or if I'm not doing something right (though I assumed the computer shop would assemble it properly). Thank you! It would really set my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine has this issue, although it's on the left side of the side panel rather than the right. It's never bothered me enough to actually look why it's doing that though.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> it's because if using push-pull setup there's clearance issue with high profile ram


Yeah, you're right.

I believe that it's the only test about a twin tower heatsink with fans in pull pull that I've seen.


----------



## lowerstreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> edit: also make sure you attach the bottom and top at the same time into the slots on the side of the frame


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> looks like my mistake when i got it mine is a pain to get it in, just keep trying by removing and closing again it should just slot in like the bottom does


Thanks for both your help.

Is the best strategy to remove only the front panel (don't remove side panels) and then push the front in?

Is it best to lay the computer resting on the back side to push it in effectively? Is it okay to put the computer upside down like that?

What's the best way to remove the front panel? Before, it came off (only bottom half) because I pulled at the bottom by mistake. This made a cracking sound, so I didn' try pulling the top of the front off.

I've never actually opened a computer case before until yesterday so I'm really new at this. Thanks!


----------



## Ricwin

For anyone in the UK, Scan.co.uk are stocking the Carbide Accessory Box again


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> For anyone in the UK, Scan.co.uk are stocking the Carbide Accessory Box again


Interesting







Not that I want the accessory box though, but I might pick up the 300R HDD upgrade kit if I order something else from scan. I would get the grommets too but they're still too expensive for me


----------



## edsai

I found a picture about the 300R and the Phanteks PH-TC14PE.


Thread: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18469461

According to the post #3 in the below thread the Thermalright TS 140 also fits the 300R.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=23149603


----------



## lordhinton

To the guy about the case problem I took te case side panel off then put if back again making sure it was all flush and it worked


----------



## islam

hey guys
I am going to buy new case this week and can't decide between storm scout 2 and carbide 400 R ..I want to know your opinions without a bias answer for the corsair







...also I want to ask you about the noise level from the carbide 400 as I noticed from the design that noise might escape from the top of the case


----------



## lordhinton

there both nice cases, but im not too sure about the handles? on top of the storm scout unless your going to be going to LAN partys and things involving you moving it around alot theres no need







id go for the corsair


----------



## Centenial

Honestly, I owned the original scout and was looking into the scout 2 as a replacement. But the corsair cases as a whole are just nicer than what the scout 2 brings to the table. If you really want a case that has a handle I would go with the C70 over the scout 2. The air cooling options are basically identical, but you have more headroom at the top of the case if you ever decide you want to go with watercooling. The scout 2 is restricted by a lot of motherboards unless you are willing to run it with the top cover removed and the fans on the outside. Just some things to consider. And as far as space goes in the 400R its pretty close to what you will get in a C70, which is much more than what you will get in the Scout 2.


----------



## islam

thanks guys for the reply..No I am not looking for a handle i don't move a lot with my pc ,I like the corsair design over the storm scout 2 apart from the Firewire in the front-panel and not sure if one day I will use an E-atx mobo
now is there anyway to detect the noise level from the case as I said earlier I am not sure if the case design allows noise to escape from the case


----------



## Centenial

It really all depends on how many fans and what type of fans you will be using. I have a fully loaded out 500R with 9 case fans + 2 on my cpu heatsink + 2 in my gpu. And really the only thing I can hear is the noise of the 140mm fans on the side panel and that's cuz they are running at 1350 rpm to help keep my gpu and ram cooler. So there are many factors that go into figuring out if noise is going to escape or really even be noticeable.


----------



## cplifj

Hi all,

here is the link to my carbide 300R + H110 wc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1307044/official-corsair-300r-owners-fan-club-and-guide-post-build-logs-and-mods/120#post_19597739

greetings


----------



## Kurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Just finished the window modification on my 500R, really pleased with the result!
> (Poor picture quality due to my phone, digital camera needs recharging.)


I love the window mod. I plan on doing the same to my 500R one day soon.


----------



## Ozzy the sixth

Might i join the club of gentlemen?

(my camera sucks ass... just imagine it to be a bit darker blue and not so blurry :])


----------



## Kurv

Ozzy, I like your mode. What did you use for the black outline? Is it double sided sticky tape?


----------



## twitchyzero

Hi fellow 500R owners with the Demciflex side panel dust filter

I would like to know the tempreature difference with it on vs off during gameplay with hardware intensive games (Farcry 3...Crysis 3) with the standard fan switch turned to 'high'

I like to keep the dust out but would be afraid it would impede on more than a degree or two in terms of temps due a relatively restricted air flow.

Hopefully someone can test this out for me quickly before I purchase...just the side panel I dont need a test with all 5 of the filters offered by Demicflex.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14950/ffi-94/DEMCiflex_Corsair_500R_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Side_Piece.html


----------



## Kurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *islam*
> 
> hey guys
> I am going to buy new case this week and can't decide between storm scout 2 and carbide 400 R ..I want to know your opinions without a bias answer for the corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also I want to ask you about the noise level from the carbide 400 as I noticed from the design that noise might escape from the top of the case


I have the 500R but the 400R is very similar to it. The only thing I do not like about both the 500R and 400R is the side mesh grill but I think both cases are great. I plan to remove the mesh grill and replace it with a window.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurv*
> 
> I love the window mod. I plan on doing the same to my 500R one day soon.


Thanks. It's surprisingly simple to do, as long as you have the right tools and some patience.


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Just finished the window modification on my 500R, really pleased with the result!
> (Poor picture quality due to my phone, digital camera needs recharging.)


Thats looks very nice
What did you use for the border?
Thats my next mod.


----------



## twitchyzero

window mode looks great but I wouldn't go for it knowing I lose 200mm intake which is important for blower-styled card like your 570


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> window mode looks great but I wouldn't go for it knowing I lose 200mm intake which is important for blower-styled card like your 570


The card has it's own fan


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> window mode looks great but I wouldn't go for it knowing I lose 200mm intake which is important for blower-styled card like your 570


The case temps are about 3-4 degrees higher, it's not a problem though, I'll be watercooling soon.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cafu02*
> 
> Thats looks very nice
> What did you use for the border?
> Thats my next mod.


I used spray-paint for the borders and marked the area with masking tape. The paint has a smooth matte effect and does look good. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001W03PH2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I used spray-paint for the borders and marked the area with masking tape. The paint has a smooth matte effect and does look good. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001W03PH2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sweet thought it was some kinda rubber weather strip thing.


----------



## jayfkay

owning a 200r now, really great case except for the stupid senseless top. why is it so open? not everyone is gonna install a ****ign 150 dollar watercooler in this case. just makes it more prone to being dusty or even worse, vulnerable to spilled drinks etc..


----------



## lowerstreet

Yeah, I'm worried about the grate at the top with dust falling in too with my 300R.

I wasn't really able to make that left panel go in perfectly without the gap, so I'm giving up for now.

But I was also wondering... when I took the front panel of the case out of the 300R, some of those metal prongs (the things that look like little flower buds) had one of the "petals" folded out completely. Is that normal? Or did I flatten them by accident when I was putting the front panel in and out? It wasn't easy to bend it back into place, so I left it alone.

Thanks.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> owning a 200r now, really great case except for the stupid senseless top. why is it so open? not everyone is gonna install a ****ign 150 dollar watercooler in this case. just makes it more prone to being dusty or even worse, vulnerable to spilled drinks etc..


I dont find it to be much of an issues. Mine sits on top of the desk so any drinks getting in is very unlikely. As for dust, positive airflow will minimize the amount of dust which finds its way in. But I do agree; anyone buying a 150 dollar water cooler will probably not have such a cheap case.


----------



## Scott1541

I though I'd ask this in here as it's sort of related. I need some fan suggestions for a Venomous X that I've got coming at some point in the next week.

It's currently got no fan at all and I'm looking at 120mm PWM fans that are preferably under £7/8. I don't want to spend a fortune


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowerstreet*
> 
> Yeah, I'm worried about the grate at the top with dust falling in too with my 300R.
> 
> I wasn't really able to make that left panel go in perfectly without the gap, so I'm giving up for now.
> 
> But I was also wondering... when I took the front panel of the case out of the 300R, some of those metal prongs (the things that look like little flower buds) had one of the "petals" folded out completely. Is that normal? Or did I flatten them by accident when I was putting the front panel in and out? It wasn't easy to bend it back into place, so I left it alone.
> 
> Thanks.


Yea, you flatted them something fierce it sounds. They compress as they go into the mounting holes so you get a sung fit. If the face plate isn't jiggling and rattling best to leave them alone.


----------



## BeefCurtins

Hey guys newbie here but wanted to say hey and add my 400r to the line up. its a work in progress. See the album for the transformation pics. More to come.



Oh BTW the entire case is done with plasti-dip white ^_^ thought id do something different.


----------



## islam

Thanks all I ordered carbide 400 yesterday


----------



## Ozzy the sixth

Quote:


> Ozzy, I like your mode. What did you use for the black outline? Is it double sided sticky tape?


You mean the black border?

if that´s the case it´s nothing more than matte black spraypaint, cheap and easy. the window is 2 mm acryllic, mounted with 1mm thick double sided mounting tape


----------



## Ricwin

Updated pic of mine with the new PSU. Hybrid-modular certainly makes things tidier and easier to install.
Also added a couple of Fractal Design SSR2 fans (140mm and 120mm).


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Hi fellow 500R owners with the Demciflex side panel dust filter
> 
> I would like to know the tempreature difference with it on vs off during gameplay with hardware intensive games (Farcry 3...Crysis 3) with the standard fan switch turned to 'high'
> 
> I like to keep the dust out but would be afraid it would impede on more than a degree or two in terms of temps due a relatively restricted air flow.
> 
> Hopefully someone can test this out for me quickly before I purchase...just the side panel I dont need a test with all 5 of the filters offered by Demicflex.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14950/ffi-94/DEMCiflex_Corsair_500R_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Side_Piece.html


I have a DemciFlex on the side of mine, and to be quite honest with you, I didn't notice a temperature change from when I wasn't using it. Can't test it at the moment since the fan controller on my case is fubared... but yeah. Most cases don't even have a grill on the side, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Also if you order straight from DemciFlex, you can get it much cheaper ($30 shipped to Canada in my case) - but it did take close to 3 weeks to get it, so depending on how soon you need it, you may be better off going with FrozenCPU (they wanted nearly $50 shipped to Canada so I didn't bother).


----------



## twitchyzero

if I connect the stock fans from my 500r to the Sentry 2 fan controller am I still able to toggle the LED in the fans on/off? I don't have the controller yet but i'm getting a used one for free.
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_2

i realize that the stock fan controller was proprietery...does that mean it won't work?
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=571062


----------



## prz3m3k96




----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> if I connect the stock fans from my 500r to the Sentry 2 fan controller am I still able to toggle the LED in the fans on/off? I don't have the controller yet but i'm getting a used one for free.
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_2
> 
> i realize that the stock fan controller was proprietery...does that mean it won't work?
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=571062


Turning the fan's LEDs on/off would depend on whether or not the fan controller supports it, for example the stock fan controller has a button dedicated to the fan's LEDs. Also, it is not just the stock fan controller that is proprietary, but the fans themselves are too, so you may need to modify the connectors (clip them with some wire cutters). Lastly, if the Sentry 2 controller supports LEDs and if the stock fans can be connected, it may not function due to the wire positions within the fan's 3-pin connector, the stock fans have one 0v Ground wire, one 12v LED wire and one 5v-12v variable wire, these wires may not correspond to the the female 3-pin connector on the Sentry 2. I had this problem when connecting the standard 3-pin connector of my LED strip to the case's fan controller and had to manually position them. All I can suggest is to try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## SebRa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*






What fans are those at the front? They look nice.


----------



## prz3m3k96

These are noiseblocker black silent pro pl-2.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> These are noiseblocker black silent pro pl-2.


Thank you.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Turning the fan's LEDs on/off would depend on whether or not the fan controller supports it, for example the stock fan controller has a button dedicated to the fan's LEDs. Also, it is not just the stock fan controller that is proprietary, but the fans themselves are too, so you may need to modify the connectors (clip them with some wire cutters). Lastly, if the Sentry 2 controller supports LEDs and if the stock fans can be connected, it may not function due to the wire positions within the fan's 3-pin connector, the stock fans have one 0v Ground wire, one 12v LED wire and one 5v-12v variable wire, these wires may not correspond to the the female 3-pin connector on the Sentry 2. I had this problem when connecting the standard 3-pin connector of my LED strip to the case's fan controller and had to manually position them. All I can suggest is to try it out and see for yourself.


ugh i hate having to mod wires...they are so finnicky.

Can you recommend me a fan controller that is fully compatible with the corsair fans?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> ugh i hate having to mod wires...they are so finnicky.
> 
> Are there adapters that can solve the obstacles you outlined?


Unfortunately not, Corsair's connector design is not in use by other products (to my knowledge). If you are against modifications, the only option I can think of, is to buy different fans,. The stock fans, in my opinion, should be replaced anyway.


----------



## banA9Ez06i

Anybody know where to buy *30mm screws to front 300R*, original screws only 28mm, they're not fit for Xigmatek Crystal 140mm Led Fans


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> ugh i hate having to mod wires...they are so finnicky.
> 
> Can you recommend me a fan controller that is fully compatible with the corsair fans?


the 3 pin connector on fan controllers are positive/hot, ground, rpm. corsair fan controller is positive/hot, ground, led power. no fan controller will work to turn your leds off/on except the stock corsair controller as sebra stated. you can make them spin but you cant make them light up without modifying the led wire. you should also remove the led power wire from the connector of the fan as a just in case measure.


----------



## BeefCurtins

Just got done painting and installing my plexiglass insert for the side panel ...... What do you guys think?


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> Just got done painting and installing my plexiglass insert for the side panel ...... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niiiice! Is that a totally custom piece (from scratch) or did you buy it somewhere and paint it?!


----------



## lucidlts

A small update here, just got myself some rubber grommets from 400R


----------



## BeefCurtins

Its custom .... Went to Lowes to have it cut to my dimensions then I hand filed the corners and taped and painted both sides.... Doing everything on my computer myself


----------



## lucidlts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> Its custom .... Went to Lowes to have it cut to my dimensions then I hand filed the corners and taped and painted both sides.... Doing everything on my computer myself


Looks good mate








Sleeved PSU cables with white + green coming up next?


----------



## BeefCurtins

yeah I'm really wanting more green than white right now ( to much white and its over baring ) so I'm still debating on pure green ( I've already done a few cables so far ( see my pics ) or doing a split green white. I know the atx 24 pin would look really good white and green but just afraid that i have to much white.....

Also if anyone has any suggestions I'm wanting to get a pretty decent sized NVIDIA logo ( this one to be exact just the green logo no word no background )



and I'm wanting to put it on the other side of my case to offset the amount of white. Problem is is that I cant find one for sale and do not know how or where to get one. Was thinking of going to my local custom design and decal shop to see if maybe they could cut me one.


----------



## lucidlts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> yeah I'm really wanting more green than white right now ( to much white and its over baring ) so I'm still debating on pure green ( I've already done a few cables so far ( see my pics ) or doing a split green white. I know the atx 24 pin would look really good white and green but just afraid that i have to much white.....
> 
> Also if anyone has any suggestions I'm wanting to get a pretty decent sized NVIDIA logo ( this one to be exact just the green logo no word no background )
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm wanting to put it on the other side of my case to offset the amount of white. Problem is is that I cant find one for sale and do not know how or where to get one. Was thinking of going to my local custom design and decal shop to see if maybe they could cut me one.


That's the only way to get it i think? As for the cables, i think pure green looks great for your theme even though I'll go for green+white


----------



## twitchyzero

not a fan of the green and white combo...but hey tastes are subjective
I can definitely respect a clean mod though!


----------



## Roadsama

I bought this cheap at a sale a while ago and thinking of moving my current rig into it as the 800D is well.. a great case but no so great when it comes to aircooling. Is it worth using the 500R instead for air cooled PC or am I trading down? (I realise the build quality is likely not the same as the 800D but I am thinking out of a cooling point of view on air cooling. As I don't want to add a custom watercooling to my pc).


----------



## combatant3219

Hi,

Proud new owner of a Carbide 400r.

Can anyone confirm if the H110 will fit in the top of the case?

Thanks


----------



## BeefCurtins

I cant say for sure no but im going to go ahead and say no if ur wanting to mount both the fans and rad inside. If only the radiator inside and fans out then yes it should fit ( might be very tight depending on what mobo u use and u might have to offset the mounting holes ( dont use the ones provided ) ....... with my ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 the H100i would not fit properly if i tried smashing it all inside so in order to make both the fans and radiator fit inside I had to offset the mounting points a little bit and even doing that i only have a few mm of clearence.... so seeing as to how to the h100i has a hard time fitting with it all in case i could only assume the the h110 will not fit...... luck might be on ur side though GL


----------



## BeefCurtins

Yay .... finally got done sleeving my ATX 24 pin and mother board 8 pins on my Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 ( feels like my finger tips are gunna start bleeding lol )


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> Yay .... finally got done sleeving my ATX 24 pin and mother board 8 pins on my Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 ( feels like my finger tips are gunna start bleeding lol )


It's looking great! I know how how you feel after sleeving that 24-pin cable, my fingers were calloused and bloody after mine, but the ends justify the means.


----------



## lucidlts

You even modded the LED for your pump? Nicely done mate!


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucidlts*
> 
> You even modded the LED for your pump? Nicely done mate!


The H100i has an RGB LED and is controlled via Corsair's software, it requires no extra modifications.


----------



## lucidlts

oh lol, my bad.
I was still using the old H80


----------



## mynameisjunn

hi, im new here, just want to show my 200r build







:thumb:


Spoiler: Warning: 200R!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisjunn*
> 
> hi, im new here, just want to show my 200r build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 200R!


i usually hate a mass load of LED's. but that looks sensational! love it dude


----------



## Greg28

I'm looking for a good, cool and quiet case, for a cpu with moderate overclocking,1 ssd + 1 hdd and hyper evo 212, then 200R or 300R? are very similars in quality? 200R have 1 fan and 300R 2, but i don't know if i'll notice any difference between them for my daily use. The price of 200R is approx $15 less than 300R.

Thanks.


----------



## Ricwin

I opted for the 200R over the 300R and Fractal R3 because it looks a damn sight smarter. It also packs the same features for a lower price.

200R comes with two fans, which aren't bad at all for OEM 120's; can also fit plenty of other fans and large water coolers. Its certainly a worthy contender against the other cases you mentioned.


----------



## edsai

Actually the 200R comes with 2 fans (front and the rear mount locations).

Look my rig, I'm an 300R black with side panel and the 212+ owner.

Honestly the stock fans aren't great but they're very quiet.

I've had used the case with the 212 and only these stock fans for weeks.
Then I added more fans but the board, GPU and the HD were fine even using only these stock fans.

The temps are:

Asus Board 26 C
Seagate 2T 7200 rpm SATA 3 31 C - 34 C
GTX 560 idle 34 C / Furmark stress test 70 C - 77 C using MSI Afterburner

The 212 fits the 300R with 2 x 140 mm side fans.
I've heard that the 300R window version has clearance issues with the 212 and the 2 side fans.

I had a chance to get other cases like the HAF 912 Plus but I ended up with the 300R.
I was really impressed with the Corsair's build quality and design.


----------



## BeefCurtins

any ideas on my nvida logo guys as to where i might be able to get one?


----------



## Roadsama

Why not try contacting Nvidia directly? maybe someone nice that works there would be willing to ship you a logo


----------



## AJToft

Can anyone tell how good a PCIe 3.0 graphicscard will work on a motherboard with PCIe 2.0??


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJToft*
> 
> Can anyone tell how good a PCIe 3.0 graphicscard will work on a motherboard with PCIe 2.0??


Perfectly fine. PCIe 3.0 cards are backwards-compatible with PCIe 2.0 motherboards, and the data throughput of the PCIe 2.0 slot isn't a bottleneck for any single video card currently on the market.


----------



## Marob

I thought I'd share my 300R on here after finally taking some photos. Had it since November with upgrades here and there since.

Standard apology for crappy phone pictures!



I knocked my graphics card recently and can't get it straight again



















DIY window with Bitfenix LEDs on top and side.



And, of course, the stellar cable management.....



edit: Just noticed the rear photo is from before I changed the CPU cooler and LEDs.


----------



## Kurv

Marob, can you take a pic with the Bitfenix LEDs on?


----------



## dartuil

helo looking for a 500r
can u tell me if the top have dust filter?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> helo looking for a 500r
> can u tell me if the top have dust filter?


the white has an almost dust filter. its a sheet of plastic screen, has tiny lil holes like a microwave window. same as the front actually.


----------



## dartuil

What you're saying is that the white and black are different?


----------



## Marob

I borrowed a camera and got some better pictures...

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurv*
> 
> Marob, can you take a pic with the Bitfenix LEDs on?


I'll take some tonight with the window and LEDs on. Too many windows and not enough curtains for the daytime!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> What you're saying is that the white and black are different?


only in color are they different. corsair added the 'filter' to the top of the white case so it wasnt as easy to see the white top panel through the mesh fan cover.


----------



## unequalteck

My corsair carbide 400R with custom loop WC


----------



## jasepugh1984

Very tidy looking build.


----------



## Inacoma79

Hey guys here's how I managed to fit the H220 in my 300R.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1378884/corsair-300r-case-mod-mounting-swiftechs-h220-behind-front-panel/0_100


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quick question, is the 200r and 300r side panels interchangeable? By dimension specs they look to be slightly off, but they look very alike. Corsair lists the 300r clear side panel for 20 bucks on their site. Would be a nice pickup for my 200r.


----------



## Scott1541

My 300R currently... The Venomous X went in yesterday


----------



## Marob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Hey guys here's how I managed to fit the H220 in my 300R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378884/corsair-300r-case-mod-mounting-swiftechs-h220-behind-front-panel/0_100


That's awesome! Thanks for the detailed log too, I was toying with the idea of getting out the HDD cages but wasn't overly confident in how to go about it. Time to start looking again at putting together a watercooling setup....


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marob*
> 
> That's awesome! Thanks for the detailed log too, I was toying with the idea of getting out the HDD cages but wasn't overly confident in how to go about it. Time to start looking again at putting together a watercooling setup....


Awesome, man! Took less than 5 minutes to dill out the rivets, but took me over 6 hours to reassemble everything because I had to redo all my cable management along with some custom sleeving. I'm currently looking onto custom cabling and because the stock cables are fairly good quality once I get the technique down I'll be hacking them in the coming months. I could easily buy the pre-made braided kind, but where's the fun in that? We are OCN!

When you pull the trigger make sure to post back!


----------



## anothergeek

300R


----------



## Marob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Awesome, man! Took less than 5 minutes to dill out the rivets, but took me over 6 hours to reassemble everything because I had to redo all my cable management along with some custom sleeving. I'm currently looking onto custom cabling and because the stock cables are fairly good quality once I get the technique down I'll be hacking them in the coming months. *I could easily buy the pre-made braided kind, but where's the fun in that?* We are OCN!
> 
> When you pull the trigger make sure to post back!


Haha, I actually copped out and did that... They are very nice though!

Yeah, hopefully in the coming months I'll get it together and will post back here.


----------



## abhi4168

Can some one take pics of the 300R with the front panel taken off ?

and also inform if the front 140mm has filters in it??


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abhi4168*
> 
> Can some one take pics of the 300R with the front panel taken off ?
> 
> and also inform if the front 140mm has filters in it??


Just for you...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Front of 300R. I drilled the hole where the coloured fan cable goes myself.


Front panel, showing integrated dust filter. It's actually part of the front panel, only the metal grill on the front comes off.


----------



## abhi4168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Just for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Front of 300R. I drilled the hole where the coloured fan cable goes myself.
> 
> 
> Front panel, showing integrated dust filter. It's actually part of the front panel, only the metal grill on the front comes off.


Thank you I see there is a filter. Hows the quality of that filter, can it block smaller dust particles??


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abhi4168*
> 
> Thank you I see there is a filter. Hows the quality of that filter, can it block smaller dust particles??


It's not that great. It blocks quite a lot of dust but the smaller particles do get in. After about a week or two my fans build up a fine coating of dust, as do my hard drives and SSD, which are mounted behind the bottom and top fans respectively. As you can see from the pictures it is sitting directly on the carpet though, and the room is quite dusty anyway.


----------



## Ramzinho

hello guys, i've got the carbide 500R. i love it. i just want to make sure that i connected the case fans correctly as it seems they don't increase in speed when i use the controller. i connected them to the molex and the side & front intake are all connected together with male female connection. is that right? should i install something else.?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> hello guys, i've got the carbide 500R. i love it. i just want to make sure that i connected the case fans correctly as it seems they don't increase in speed when i use the controller. i connected them to the molex and the side & front intake are all connected together with male female connection. is that right? should i install something else.?


The fan controller on the 500R has a single 4-pin molex connector (that plugs into the PSU) which powers the controller, there are also 3 x 3-pin fan connectors (female), which the fans connect to, if they are, it's installed correctly. Are you certain that the speed isn't changing? If so, try plugging the fans directly into your motherboard and check that they function properly. Let me know if you need any more information, or perhaps some pictures to better illustrate what goes where.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you have trouble knowing they change speeds because they dont spin very fast making them quiet and they push barely any air making them quiet.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> The fan controller on the 500R has a single 4-pin molex connector (that plugs into the PSU) which powers the controller, there are also 3 x 3-pin fan connectors (female), which the fans connect to, if they are, it's installed correctly. Are you certain that the speed isn't changing? If so, try plugging the fans directly into your motherboard and check that they function properly. Let me know if you need any more information, or perhaps some pictures to better illustrate what goes where.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you have trouble knowing they change speeds because they dont spin very fast making them quiet and they push barely any air making them quiet.


I think you guys are right. They function properly but they barely has any rise. I wonder what fans should I use in the future to replace those and still get Led control


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I think you guys are right. They function properly but they barely has any rise. I wonder what fans should I use in the future to replace those and still get Led control


you cant, at least not with the corsair fan controller.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I think you guys are right. They function properly but they barely has any rise. I wonder what fans should I use in the future to replace those and still get Led control


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you cant, at least not with the corsair fan controller.


Unfortunately that's true, no fans will work with the 500R fan controller and the LED switch.
However, if you do want controllable LEDs, you can do what I did and modify an LED strip to work with the switch. It's quite simple to do as well.


----------



## R4zor

Actualy it can be done, just modify your pinouts from the new fan.
the 500r fan controller switch only decrease the voltage output in 3 steps. (12v, 10v, 6v. ( high, mid, low speed )
and the LED contol is separate connected.











[Edit: wrong voltage value and added an old pinout picture.]


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4zor*
> 
> Actualy it can be done, just modify your pinouts from the new fan.
> the 500r fan controller switch only decrease the voltage output in 3 steps. (12v, 10v, 6v. ( high, mid, low speed )
> and the LED contol is separate connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: wrong voltage value and added an old pinout picture.]


but im sure he meant controlling the leds in different fans which will never work. it was a very asinine thing to do on corsairs part.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but im sure he meant controlling the leds in different fans which will never work. it was a very asinine thing to do on corsairs part.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4zor*
> 
> Actualy it can be done, just modify your pinouts from the new fan.
> the 500r fan controller switch only decrease the voltage output in 3 steps. (12v, 10v, 6v. ( high, mid, low speed )
> and the LED contol is separate connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: wrong voltage value and added an old pinout picture.]


Thanks guys for the help. i think i will wait til i find a crazy deal on the sp12s and get 6 of them and a nice LED strip.


----------



## Meulen92

My system (500R + Window & Blue front led):


----------



## cafu02

Hey man nice work
Is the window sitting flush in the whole or is it just taped to the back of the panel?


----------



## pc-illiterate

sure looks to me like its glued into the hole. you can see the glue on each metal tab that held the mesh, 2 at each bottom and top and 3 on each side.


----------



## dem0

Hey guys. I just joined the forums and i will show you my rig which i made 5 months ago.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/66775456.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/57819897.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20120928205122.jpg/

I am using it mostly for CAD / Rendering stuff and gaming when the time allows it. The cable management could have been better but it's gonna stay like that until summer when some more work will put into it ( changing fans, upgrading stuff whatnot ). My big question is : is any way i can get a windowed side panel ? Anyone willing / doing this ? Not for free ofc. Thanks


----------



## Sumner Rol

Fully enjoyed looking at all these custom/clean builds. Even though my current rig is up-to-date I decided I wanted a completely new build. Going from an AMD/ATI setup in a HAF932 to an Intel/Nvidia in a 500R. Everything arrived today, will assemble after work. Gotten plenty of ideas on here on how to tighten up the appearance of my case. I didn't do bad on the HAF but it wasn't as clean as it could be. I'll probably take care of that before I sell it. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marob*
> 
> I borrowed a camera and got some better pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some tonight with the window and LEDs on. Too many windows and not enough curtains for the daytime!


How's that Silencer working for you, that's what I ordered for my 500... cause it was white lol.


----------



## Marob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> How's that Silencer working for you, that's what I ordered for my 500... cause it was white lol.


Very well! I'm no volts and watts expert but it has given me no troubles and is, as the name suggests, silent with the switch to turn it to passive up to a certain load. Also, I'm a big fan of the modular DI style connectors.

I didn't plan on the white though, I just got a good deal. That and the RAM spurred me on to match the rest up!


----------



## Clos

Hey everyone, doing some cooling upgrades to my dad's lga 1155, I'm wondering if the new Corsair H90 fits on the rear exhaust? or does only the H60/80 fit? Thanks!


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey everyone, doing some cooling upgrades to my dad's lga 1155, I'm wondering if the new Corsair H90 fits on the rear exhaust? or does only the H60/80 fit? Thanks!


If the rear exhaust supports a 140mm fan, then the h90 fits. You didn't specify your exact case, but thats the general rule


----------



## Clos

i just realized I didn't say he had a 400R. I he wants to silence his pc, (has a stock cooler) and i'm only setting up a pull config for the radiator. prefer the 140, but I know the 400r has a lot of radiator fitment issues.
My plan is,

H90 pulling for exhaust in the back, and dual 140's pulling INTO the case at the top to feed the H90 (or H80 if it doesn't fit.) Thanks! sorry for not putting all the information properly...


----------



## Clos

i just realized I didn't say he had a 400R. I he wants to silence his pc, (has a stock cooler) and i'm only setting up a pull config for the radiator. prefer the 140, but I know the 400r has a lot of radiator fitment issues.
My plan is,

H90 pulling for exhaust in the back, and dual 140's pulling INTO the case at the top to feed the H90 (or H80 if it doesn't fit.) Thanks! sorry for not putting all the information properly...


----------



## EPiiKK

Your plan is fine, look up corsair website. Does it say that the 400r has 140mm fan in the back exhaust?
If there is it will fit.
I've never heard any radiator issuea with the 400r. Im 100% sure the 140mm will fit if the 140mm exhaust exists


----------



## jasepugh1984

started watercooling my 300r .
installing my ek waterblocks on my 2 gtx 680 4gb ftw cards tomorrow


----------



## Clos

well I know the 400r had trouble with the h100 depending on mobo size, so a lot of people chose for h60/80's before, but I've fallen off the map so I was double checking before I bought it. would hate to buy it and it not fit... heh. thanks for the info!


----------



## Clos

well, not I have to check my self again, and hopefully either someone has mounted it themselves, or Corsair George can chime in, I was looking on corsair's site again about the H90, and I noticed (dont' know how the hell I didn't see it before) they had a compatability list, and they don't have the 400r, was it not tested? or will it just not fit? Thanks!

EDIT: I just realized why it possibly wouldn't fit, the endtanks would HAVE to go up and down and be in the pull position due to the recess, BUT, I wonder if the endtank would hit the GPU or upper fan...


----------



## EPiiKK

In that case i would go for h80i, just to make sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> 
> 
> started watercooling my 300r .
> installing my ek waterblocks on my 2 gtx 680 4gb ftw cards tomorrow


More pics and story about this? I've been wanting to do this for quite some time


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> 
> 
> started watercooling my 300r .
> installing my ek waterblocks on my 2 gtx 680 4gb ftw cards tomorrow


Where have I seen that front mounted radiator setup...


----------



## Sumner Rol

Finally got my build together minus replacement front fans that are on backorder.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1402622/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1402623/width/500/height/1000
> 
> started watercooling my 300r .
> installing my ek waterblocks on my 2 gtx 680 4gb ftw cards tomorrow


And here I thought the 300R isn't good enough to watercool... you make it look very clean. Kudos


----------



## jasepugh1984

thanks


----------



## jasepugh1984

all done now


----------



## Centenial

Does anyone know if Corsair or any other company that makes a top fan cover riser/extension, so that you could run push pull with a rad having the rad and a set of fans on the outside, but still be covered by the mesh of the top cover?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> all done now


Very nice! Post some benchmarks if you get a chance. Esp wanna see those temps with that insane loop!







Also did you cut out a hole on the bottom of the case for the GPU loop? I assume you must have to push the air out.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair or any other company that makes a top fan cover riser/extension, so that you could run push pull with a rad having the rad and a set of fans on the outside, but still be covered by the mesh of the top cover?


If i understood correctly, 500r should be able to do this


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair or any other company that makes a top fan cover riser/extension, so that you could run push pull with a rad having the rad and a set of fans on the outside, but still be covered by the mesh of the top cover?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> If i understood correctly, 500r should be able to do this


Unless you have a radiator that's 25mm or thinner (H100i is 27mm) the top screen on the 500R will bow up in the center. You can cut the center plastic support bracket to make it lay flush. If you want to do a push/pull with the screen on you will have to drill holes in the screen for the bolts to pass through. The front clip on the screen is very weak and broke off on mine so I just left it off.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> The front clip on the screen is very weak and broke off on mine so I just left it off.


sumner, go to the corsair support forums and post that 'nub' broke off. they sent me a new top panel to replace mine after it broke off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair or any other company that makes a top fan cover riser/extension, so that you could run push pull with a rad having the rad and a set of fans on the outside, but still be covered by the mesh of the top cover?


i dont know if the koolance fan riser/mount/shroud will work with the 500r and still look good. ie, will cover the entire top side to side. im tempted to buy the 360 version to see if it will but i hate to throw away $40(with shipping).
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_982&products_id=23765
of course they make a 2 fan also but ppcs only carries the 2x 140
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_982&products_id=27639
the 2x 140 may come close to cover the mesh area but i cant measure it right now. the 3x 140 may come close to covering the whole but i doubt it. cant measure it either right now.

its either this or build your own from sheet metal or acrylic. i dont know of any other way to mount both a rad and fans external on a 500r which would be the only carbide case of having any hope. you would still be limited on rad thickness if only using the koolance shroud. btw, it would need to be mounted straight to the plastic panel on top which is why i dont think it would be wide enough. some modding would definitely make it though.
ok, im done babbling.

*EDIT* also i forgot, the plastic panel angles down on the sides. might make it difficult mounting that shroud...


----------



## Centenial

Basically imagine a small shoe box attached to the top of the case where the mesh cover would normally be.


----------



## pc-illiterate

in other words, you want a rad box. theres a member here who makes nice looking boxes. i dont know who it is but i believe its dwood. go post in the water cooling forum and ask for a direction to go.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> sumner, go to the corsair support forums and post that 'nub' broke off. they sent me a new top panel to replace mine after it broke off.


Thanks I'll do that. Gonna try to mod the old one to fit around the rad so I can keep my push/pull setup since it's keeping my temps nice & low under prime95. Just in case I butcher it I'll have a backup


----------



## cafu02

Hey Guys
I have a 500r and i'm trying to tremove the bottom Harddrive cage.
Do I need to remove the top one first?
Because I removed all the screws and it's not coming out.


----------



## Rubin85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cafu02*
> 
> Hey Guys
> I have a 500r and i'm trying to tremove the bottom Harddrive cage.
> Do I need to remove the top one first?
> Because I removed all the screws and it's not coming out.


Yes, u need to. 2 screws on the front, 2 on the back and 4 on bottom.


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubin85*
> 
> Yes, u need to. 2 screws on the front, 2 on the back and 4 on bottom.


Alright
Yah I have all 8 screws removed.
I did't remove the top cage cause i have my drives install in them.
I'll swap them tonight
Thanks


----------



## Roadsama

I have a question, anyone here know if I have a Phanteks PH-TC14PE will I be able to fit 2x140 mm fans on the side panel or will the cooler be to tall to fit the fans?

The fans in question are Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H and they have a depth of 25 mm


----------



## Centenial

I saw these from caselabs a while ago and this is what I was talking about if anyone made something similar for the 500r......
http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-and-st10-top-cover-120mm-ventilated/


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> I saw these from caselabs a while ago and this is what I was talking about if anyone made something similar for the 500r......
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/sm8-and-st10-top-cover-120mm-ventilated/


as i posted before:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> in other words, you want a rad box. theres a member here who makes nice looking boxes. i dont know who it is but i believe its dwood. go post in the water cooling forum and ask for a direction to go.


----------



## Speshy

Just thought I'd show my latest fun project








500R / 2500k / 7970 / 360+240 Monsta rads.

http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_195420_zps1179daf4.png.html

http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_194404TRAST_zpsaf0bffee.png.html

http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_200139_zps3c417964.png.html


----------



## pc-illiterate

looks nice speshy


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Just thought I'd show my latest fun project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500R / 2500k / 7970 / 360+240 Monsta rads.
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_195420_zps1179daf4.png.html
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_194404TRAST_zpsaf0bffee.png.html
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_200139_zps3c417964.png.html


----------



## RaphaAltendorf

Hello, I live in São Paulo - Brazil

My project Asus / Corsair


----------



## Centenial

Would anyone happen to know if a Rampage IV Extreme would fit in the 500r? I know it's e-atx, but is only 10.7" where as most e-atx are 13". Is it possible, or would the mobo tray need to be modded some to make it fit?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a Rampage IV Extreme would fit in the 500r? I know it's e-atx, but is only 10.7" where as most e-atx are 13". Is it possible, or would the mobo tray need to be modded some to make it fit?


Maybe- see this thread on the ROG site:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?23706-Will-the-Rampage-boards-(Formula-Extreme)-fit-in-a-Corsair-Carbide-500R-case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphaAltendorf*
> 
> Hello, I live in São Paulo - Brazil
> 
> My project Asus / Corsair
> 
> - snip -


Welcome to the club


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a Rampage IV Extreme would fit in the 500r? I know it's e-atx, but is only 10.7" where as most e-atx are 13". Is it possible, or would the mobo tray need to be modded some to make it fit?


It fits, as you said it's not true E-ATX.
Proof:


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It fits, as you said it's not true E-ATX.


It could be "not true E-ATX" as you put it and not fit you know







Just because it isn't 13" doesn't mean it will fit.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> It could be "not true E-ATX" as you put it and not fit you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it isn't 13" doesn't mean it will fit.


Posted pic ^^


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Posted pic ^^


Yeah, but you've just googled it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Yeah, but you've just googled it.


and...?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphaAltendorf*
> 
> Hello, I live in São Paulo - Brazil
> 
> My project Asus / Corsair


Looking very nice!! Is that a 7970 Matrix?


----------



## Face2Face

I am loving the look of my new Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler. It goes with the color scheme very nicely!

http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/mwilding/media/DSC05488_zps094cf817.jpg.html


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I am loving the look of my new Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler. It goes with the color scheme very nicely!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/mwilding/media/DSC05488_zps094cf817.jpg.html


Looks nice


----------



## anothergeek




----------



## anjodc




----------



## lalalaa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anjodc*






wow! where did you get that psu cage? sorry bad english xD


----------



## anjodc

Hello, I made it myself.


----------



## Cruz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anjodc*






did u hide the behind of the cover?


----------



## anjodc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruz*
> 
> 
> did u hide the behind of the cover?


what do you mean behind of the cover?


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Just thought I'd show my latest fun project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500R / 2500k / 7970 / 360+240 Monsta rads.
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_195420_zps1179daf4.png.html
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_194404TRAST_zpsaf0bffee.png.html
> 
> http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DickyJ_2007/media/20130421_200139_zps3c417964.png.html


Awesome work, made me think of this...


----------



## lalalaa

oh great! i'm trying something like that but i can't find materials XD what did you used?


----------



## anjodc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lalalaa*
> 
> oh great! i'm trying something like that but i can't find materials XD what did you used?


I used 1/8 sized plexiglass and you can use heatgun or any DIY bending machine to bend it to 90 degrees, just paint it any color you want. I used matte/flat black and I recycled its side panel mesh..

This is my sidepanel btw.


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Awesome work, made me think of this...


Thanks man, glad you like it









Forgive me, but who is that character? Looks like a version of Bane.


----------



## Centenial

It's Singed from League of Legends. That's his Augmented skin.


----------



## amtbr

Does anyone here have a 500R and a H110? I am wondering how well the H110 works in the 500R. My understanding is that you have to mount the fans on top of the case, so can you still use the mesh cover on top of the case, or are you left with the hot rod look? Corsair says its compatible, but just how I am wondering...

Oh pictures would be great too.


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> It's Singed from League of Legends. That's his Augmented skin.


Ah, cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Does anyone here have a 500R and a H110? I am wondering how well the H110 works in the 500R. My understanding is that you have to mount the fans on top of the case, so can you still use the mesh cover on top of the case, or are you left with the hot rod look? Corsair says its compatible, but just how I am wondering...
> 
> Oh pictures would be great too.


It's only 2mm thicker than an H100i, so I'd say it fits just the same


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Ah, cheers.
> It's only 2mm thicker than an H100i, so I'd say it fits just the same


I have the H100 currently installed and it fits perfect.
I'm trying to trade out my H100 for the H110 since it's 140mm instead of 120mm and will fill the gaps in the fan mounts of the top better.

EDIT: I want to say I've seen a picture floating around somewhere with an H110 fitted inside the 500R with the Rad in the top mount. But I may be mistaken.
That is my intention, to mount the Rad inside the mesh panel on top just like you would with the H100.


----------



## amtbr

I've heard it fits and Corsair says it fits, but I'd just like to confirm I can close the top mesh panel before buying one. I've scoured the internet for pictures and can't find any of the h110 mounted in a 500R.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I've heard it fits and Corsair says it fits, but I'd just like to confirm I can close the top mesh panel before buying one. I've scoured the internet for pictures and can't find any of the h110 mounted in a 500R.


It fits, I'm 100% sure.


----------



## vnatewa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It fits, I'm 100% sure.


I had to make a few modifications to my 500R to fit the H110 radiator in the top. First of all, the tubes will not clear either front or back so I decided to cut some slots at the front so I could still use the rear fan. Next the cover would not clear the radiator so I shaved down the ridges on either side of the plastic frame. The last modification was to drill out the mounting holes to screw the fans from the bottom into the radiator. There is not enough clearance to use grommets on the mounting holes.

The H110 would fit in the 500R with the radiator inside the case with the hoses to the front, but the mounting holes are threaded. The holes would still need to be drilled out to mount the fans on top with the screws through the fans and into the radiator.

It seems like unmodified, the 500R will accept a 120 mm x 240 mm radiator or 140 mm fans.


----------



## vnatewa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Does anyone here have a 500R and a H110? I am wondering how well the H110 works in the 500R. My understanding is that you have to mount the fans on top of the case, so can you still use the mesh cover on top of the case, or are you left with the hot rod look? Corsair says its compatible, but just how I am wondering...
> 
> Oh pictures would be great too.


140 mm fans will fit under the cover, but as I mentioned, the holes would still need to be drilled out since they are threaded.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnatewa*
> 
> 140 mm fans will fit under the cover, but as I mentioned, the holes would still need to be drilled out since they are threaded.


If the H100 fits without needing the holes drilled out, why would the H110, if the screw holes are the same size? Not trying to argue, since you say you've installed one yourself, just curious why a modification would be necessary if the only difference between the two are radiator sizes and mounting diameter.

Edit: May have answered my own question there... The 120mm mounting holes have grommets, while the 140mm mounting holes do not.


----------



## vnatewa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> If the H100 fits without needing the holes drilled out, why would the H110, if the screw holes are the same size? Not trying to argue, since you say you've installed one yourself, just curious why a modification would be necessary if the only difference between the two are radiator sizes and mounting diameter.
> 
> Edit: May have answered my own question there... The 120mm mounting holes have grommets, while the 140mm mounting holes do not.


Exactly, plus the H100 clears the stiffening ridges on the outside edge of the plastic frame for the top cover. I forgot to mention that while I had the cover apart. I took out the restrictive filter as well.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnatewa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It fits, I'm 100% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make a few modifications to my 500R to fit the H110 radiator in the top. First of all, the tubes will not clear either front or back so I decided to cut some slots at the front so I could still use the rear fan. Next the cover would not clear the radiator so I shaved down the ridges on either side of the plastic frame. The last modification was to drill out the mounting holes to screw the fans from the bottom into the radiator. There is not enough clearance to use grommets on the mounting holes.
> 
> The H110 would fit in the 500R with the radiator inside the case with the hoses to the front, but the mounting holes are threaded. The holes would still need to be drilled out to mount the fans on top with the screws through the fans and into the radiator.
> 
> It seems like unmodified, the 500R will accept a 120 mm x 240 mm radiator or 140 mm fans.
Click to expand...

You can fit 2 140mm fans in the roof and then a 280mm rad underneath without modding. If you want the 280mm rad in the roof then you have to drill the holes out.


----------



## vnatewa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> You can fit 2 140mm fans in the roof and then a 280mm rad underneath without modding. If you want the 280mm rad in the roof then you have to drill the holes out.


If the holes for the 140mm bolt patterns on the roof are threaded, how can the screws for the fan in the roof securely fasten to the threaded holes in the rad underneath? The other problem is the threaded bolt pattern on the roof do not exactly match all 8 threaded holes on the 280mm rad. The clearance around the fan holes are needed to compensate for the mismatch. If you look at the 140mm bolt holes inside the case, you will see that the metal was punched from the top and threaded to allow more material for the threads. even after I drilled out the holes, I still had to take a larger drill bit to remove the excess metal so the fans would sit flush against the top panel.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnatewa*
> 
> If the holes for the 140mm bolt patterns on the roof are threaded, how can the screws for the fan in the roof securely fasten to the threaded holes in the rad underneath? The other problem is the threaded bolt pattern on the roof do not exactly match all 8 threaded holes on the 280mm rad. The clearance around the fan holes are needed to compensate for the mismatch. If you look at the 140mm bolt holes inside the case, you will see that the metal was punched from the top and threaded to allow more material for the threads. even after I drilled out the holes, I still had to take a larger drill bit to remove the excess metal so the fans would sit flush against the top panel.


Vntatewa's experiences line up with someone else's in the Corsair forums, so I guess its technically compatible, but you need to mod the case to get it to fit.


----------



## twerk

http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
See the compatibility section.


----------



## Destrto

I'm about to start a new full cable sleeving modification to my current build.. Can anybody show me how to start a build log? or if I even should?


----------



## vnatewa

Post #912 shows the mounting holes if anyone is interested.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

I'm looking at this case an I might get it for my other build. What are the main differences between the 400R and the 500R? Is the 500R worth the extra money?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the differences are mainly as follows:
side panel fan(s) mount
500r with removable hdd bays
top plastic panel on 500r making fans inside the case with slim rads possible


----------



## vnatewa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I'm looking at this case an I might get it for my other build. What are the main differences between the 400R and the 500R? Is the 500R worth the extra money?


There is also the fan controller for the two front and side fans.

Both cases are currently the same price at Newegg with a promo code.


----------



## Destrto

Does the 400R also have the bowed out side panels like the 500R?


----------



## Airborn

Hi Everyone, Just received my new 300R today, Moved from a Silverstone TJ08 so its much more roomier now, So far so good, Cable rooting was time consuming but turned out well, worth the hassle. Anyway here are the first pics of day 1. More to come.


----------



## Zaxxon

Hey guys, qhich question. Is the 500r compatible with the h110 and/or kraken x60, and if so can the rad still fit on top or does it have to be inside in a pull config?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> Hey guys, qhich question. Is the 500r compatible with the h110 and/or kraken x60, and if so can the rad still fit on top or does it have to be inside in a pull config?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They are compatible but the rad has to be put inside with the fans in the roof compartment. See here the compatibility section here:
http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## Zaxxon

Thanks! has anyone tried the x60? I know it uses 15mm spacings so that could be an issue.


----------



## vnatewa

Thanks in advance![/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> Hey guys, qhich question. Is the 500r compatible with the h110 and/or kraken x60, and if so can the rad still fit on top or does it have to be inside in a pull config?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Look at posts starting #3451, no matter what the Corsair compatibility chart says, the H110 or the Kraken (same OEM manufacturer Asetek) cannot be installed without drilling out the mounting holes. I bought my 500R and H110 based on the compatibility chart and found out that the H110 could not be mounted (unmodified) inside the case as explained in my posts. The * in the compatibility chart says the fans need to be mounted on top, which is true since they are thinner than the radiator. The H110 at least matches the 20 mm fan spacing on the 500R, while the Kraken X60 has 15 mm fan spacing. Since the fan screws thread into the radiator, you cannot mount the H110 without drilling out the mounting holes or slotting the mounting holes for the Kraken X60.


----------



## anjodc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Hi Everyone, Just received my new 300R today, Moved from a Silverstone TJ08 so its much more roomier now, So far so good, Cable rooting was time consuming but turned out well, worth the hassle. Anyway here are the first pics of day 1. More to come.


Great! We almost have the same taste in color.

You can check mine.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anjodc*
> 
> Great! We almost have the same taste in color.
> 
> You can check mine.


Almost identical to mine. We all have white EVGA cards, white cables and 500Rs








I don't have a pic of mine


----------



## Hekynn

Hi all just joined the forums and I just got me a Corsair 200r and Xigmatek Dark Knight 2 Night Hawk Editon cpu cooler and it looks great! The only bad thing about the build is my video card fan is loud and same with my HD but I will be changing those 2 out for a Asus gtx 660 next week and 2 Samsung 500gb SSD's this summer.







  And forgive me for the crappy post first time here. and I have a PS vita for photos etc the only camera i got ;(


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Almost identical to mine. We all have white EVGA cards, white cables and 500Rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a pic of mine


I hope my sleeving project coming up here next week ends up looking that nice. I'm going with a black and carbon gray theme. Since the 500R I have is the metallic gray model, and the XFX 6850's I have are also gray and silver.

Only thing I would like to change is my RAM. They wont match my upcoming theme as theyre red and blue.. Would like some with an all black heatsink like the G. Skill Snipers or the Corsairs.

Side note: I tried looking around earlier, to your guys' knowledge, are there any mods or replacements available for the heatsink that covers the northbridge/VRM for my particular model board??(Asus M5A99fx Pro 2.0) OR is there any way to possibly paint the heatsink a different color? special type of spray paint or something?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I hope my sleeving project coming up here next week ends up looking that nice. I'm going with a black and carbon gray theme. Since the 500R I have is the metallic gray model, and the XFX 6850's I have are also gray and silver.
> 
> Only thing I would like to change is my RAM. They wont match my upcoming theme as theyre red and blue.. Would like some with an all black heatsink like the G. Skill Snipers or the Corsairs.
> 
> Side note: I tried looking around earlier, to your guys' knowledge, are there any mods or replacements available for the heatsink that covers the northbridge/VRM for my particular model board??(Asus M5A99fx Pro 2.0) OR is there any way to possibly paint the heatsink a different color? special type of spray paint or something?


I think kingston released hyperx beast black ram with black pcb and heatsink, maybe look into that


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I think kingston released hyperx beast black ram with black pcb and heatsink, maybe look into that


Is that so? Hmm I'll definitely look for those. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anjodc*
> 
> Great! We almost have the same taste in color.
> 
> You can check mine.


custom backplate? what material?


----------



## Zaxxon

I see a lot of people with the fans mounted on the sides of the hdd bays in the 500R. Is that an actual feature or a mod? I just bought one and I'm wondering how many fans to buy.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> I see a lot of people with the fans mounted on the sides of the hdd bays in the 500R. Is that an actual feature or a mod? I just bought one and I'm wondering how many fans to buy.


Do you mean sides as in, between the front panel and the HDD bay? The ones with LEDs? Those come stock on the 500R.

As for any others, I'm not sure which pictures you're referring to?

EDIT: Ahh, I think I see what you are talking about.. And those would be a mod they have done.


----------



## Zaxxon

Yeah I mean on the other side of the hdd bays. Like in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/650#post_15653432


----------



## pc-illiterate

the hdd bays are drilled for 120 fans.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the hdd bays are drilled for 120 fans.


they sure are!! How did I miss this?? Lol.


----------



## lordhinton

anyone here know if the bolts on the front of the 300r are removable? i don't want to go and break one off but if i was to respray the case *cough* they need to be removed









thanks

-lord


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> anyone here know if the bolts on the front of the 300r are removable? i don't want to go and break one off but if i was to respray the case *cough* they need to be removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> -lord


Yep, they are in fact removable


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Yep, they are in fact removable


thats what i like to hear


----------



## prz3m3k96

Paper mod


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> Paper mod


To be honest, I think it's amazing! Great job.

Erm... What?


----------



## prz3m3k96

This cover finally will be with metal and nicer.


----------



## Scott1541

I personally don't really see the point covering the 3.5" and 5.25" bays, I mean we all know what's behind it and if you do it completely like that you will greatly reduce air flow thorough the front. I don't see much point in covering the PSU either, but I guess it can look quite nice some times and it hides whatever birds nest of cables you have


----------



## Airborn

Rewired most of the cables and took the shots during the day for better lighting:


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Side note: I tried looking around earlier, to your guys' knowledge, are there any mods or replacements available for the heatsink that covers the northbridge/VRM for my particular model board??(Asus M5A99fx Pro 2.0) OR is there any way to possibly paint the heatsink a different color? special type of spray paint or something?


My build is mostly black with a few bits of white (fans) and few bits of red (fans and graphics cooler). So seeing the big ugly blue heatsinks on the motherboard got me thinking about painting them a different colour as well. Found some information on the internet you might want to read though. it's certainly given me an idea for painting my heatsinks white, and I'll probably take the GPU cooler apart and spray the red parts white to match.

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=558718&postcount=12


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> My build is mostly black with a few bits of white (fans) and few bits of red (fans and graphics cooler). So seeing the big ugly blue heatsinks on the motherboard got me thinking about painting them a different colour as well. Found some information on the internet you might want to read though. it's certainly given me an idea for painting my heatsinks white, and I'll probably take the GPU cooler apart and spray the red parts white to match.
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=558718&postcount=12


Thanks for the article, painting those heatsinks was going to be my plan, but I'm not sure that he mentions what type of paint he uses? Maybe I overlooked it? He just ways spray paint.

My build will be themed around the dark gray of the 500R I purchased. Black and carbon. I'm waiting on the sleeving to arrive so I can get started. And this idea for the heatsinks being painted will surely add to the visual appeal.

One other question, does anyone familiar with the M5A99FX PRO board know if the heatsinks have thermal paste applied? Or thermal pads.


----------



## Ricwin

He uses a regular automobile bodywork spray paint, which he bought from Halfords.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> He uses a regular automobile bodywork spray paint, which he bought from Halfords.


Ok good to know. Im going to try some Rustoleum on mine. Found a Satin Granite color that goes well with my theme.

Any word on the thermal material on the heatsinks? I dont want to pull them off without knowing if I need to purchase some Thermal tape or pads first.


----------



## Destrto

How do I add a build log to my Sig?


----------



## anjodc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> custom backplate? what material?


plexiglass


----------



## Destrto

If you guys get enough time. Come check out my progress on my Mod/Build Log..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1389527/build-log-destrto3-gets-a-facelift#post_19928444


----------



## sgtgates

Hello everyone,

Been a lurker on this form from time to time, I myself am in the CMST club but a fellow mate! I built a rig for my friend a while back with the 400r, nice solid case.

Question..

I haven't searched for hours but from what I've gathered a ex 280 xspc will mount in the top but will be very snug? Hes in another state atm other wise id measure and check it out but im not close to him. I have an ex280 soon to not be used from an ray storm 280 kit I bought few months back im going to give him.

His motherboard is the giga 990fx ud3. If that helps for measurements for board vrm heat sink clearance.
Ram is just g skill sniper series so that shouldn't be a height issue. Let me know if possible guys how close that ex 280 would be with 2 25mm xiggy crystal fans on it.

Thanks!


----------



## prz3m3k96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Rewired most of the cables and took the shots during the day for better lighting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build!







Have you got a window?


----------



## Airborn

No sir, Not yet, just got the case a few days ago, Have a few mods planned for it including a window, but that will come in time.


----------



## lordhinton

just a teaser







cough *300r*


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> just a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cough *300r*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*cough* MOARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lordhinton

when the paint drys there will me MMMOOOAARRR!!









white paint is annoying to work with, 1 little bit of dust then bam









edit:

hears MMOOAARRR!!



more in build log in sig


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> when the paint drys there will me MMMOOOAARRR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white paint is annoying to work with, 1 little bit of dust then bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> hears MMOOAARRR!!
> 
> 
> 
> more in build log in sig


You might like mine as well, debating if I should give everything another coat. Got all the pieces painted and put back together.. Progress is in my SIg.


----------



## Zaxxon

Hey guys, got a question for ya'. I just got a 500r and I am trying to work out the cooling. I will be putting a H100i in the top, have two intake fans on the front, one on the bottom(140), an exhaust on the back(140), and possibly two fans on the HDD bays.

My questions are thus: Are the fans on the HDD bays helpful at all, and should the h100i be in exhaust or intake? If I saw correctly, the top mesh is dust filtered, meaning I can use it for intake.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question for ya'. I just got a 500r and I am trying to work out the cooling. I will be putting a H100i in the top, have two intake fans on the front, one on the bottom(140), an exhaust on the back(140), and possibly two fans on the HDD bays.
> 
> My questions are thus: Are the fans on the HDD bays helpful at all, and should the h100i be in exhaust or intake? If I saw correctly, the top mesh is dust filtered, meaning I can use it for intake.
> 
> What do you guys think?


The top panel is NOT dust filtered, it just has the mesh grill and a plastic brace piece underneath.
I personally would set the H100i as exhaust out the top as you have a mostly positive pressure airflow right now with what you described.

The fans on the HDD bays would be the most helpful in extra airflow to the graphics cards, pushing trapped hot air between the cards out the back (if crossfire or sli) and not becoming stagnant.


----------



## pc-illiterate

the white 500r has an almost filter in top. Its the same piece of crap plastic mesh as the front. Its there to keep the white top panel from bleeding through the white metal mesh top.
Set your rear fan as intake and the top as exhaust. If your side panel is still a 200mm fan as intake you will have good airflow very little dust and the temps should be very good also.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the white 500r has an almost filter in top. Its the same piece of crap plastic mesh as the front. Its there to keep the white top panel from bleeding through the white metal mesh top.
> Set your rear fan as intake and the top as exhaust. If your side panel is still a 200mm fan as intake you will have good airflow very little dust and the temps should be very good also.


Ah so the white model has something the metallic gray one does not. My 500R did not come with a filter on top.


----------



## Zaxxon

I will have to check again but I thought for sure it had a filter. I am also replacing the side mesh with a window so I am relying more on the intake from the bottom and front of the cases. Thi is partially why I thought I would need the inside HDD fans to help move that cool air across my GPU and mobo


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> I will have to check again but I thought for sure it had a filter. I am also replacing the side mesh with a window so I am relying more on the intake from the bottom and front of the cases. Thi is partially why I thought I would need the inside HDD fans to help move that cool air across my GPU and mobo


That would be a good idea nontheless. More airflow means less chance for stagnant air to generate unwanted heat.


----------



## lordhinton

got me a white one ^_^


----------



## Scott1541

Looking schweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Looking schweeeeeeeeeeeeet










thanks ;D


----------



## Zaxxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> The top panel is NOT dust filtered, it just has the mesh grill and a plastic brace piece underneath.
> I personally would set the H100i as exhaust out the top as you have a mostly positive pressure airflow right now with what you described.
> 
> The fans on the HDD bays would be the most helpful in extra airflow to the graphics cards, pushing trapped hot air between the cards out the back (if crossfire or sli) and not becoming stagnant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the white 500r has an almost filter in top. Its the same piece of crap plastic mesh as the front. Its there to keep the white top panel from bleeding through the white metal mesh top.
> Set your rear fan as intake and the top as exhaust. If your side panel is still a 200mm fan as intake you will have good airflow very little dust and the temps should be very good also.


pc was right, It is kind of a pseudo filter to hide the white paint underneath. It probably would work, but I think getting the warm air out of the case, away from the other components, will help more than the slight decrease in cpu temp.


I went ahead and removed it. If for some reason the fans are too loud, I'll just put it back, as it probably helps with noise too.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon*
> 
> pc was right, It is kind of a pseudo filter to hide the white paint underneath. It probably would work, but I think getting the warm air out of the case, away from the other components, will help more than the slight decrease in cpu temp.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and removed it. If for some reason the fans are too loud, I'll just put it back, as it probably helps with noise too.


Well isn't that a gip. Mine didn't come with that filter for the top.


----------



## Zaxxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Well isn't that a gip. Mine didn't come with that filter for the top.


Had it, what would you do? So far I think exhaust seems to be the sentiment, but I'm thinking that cold air across the rad might be better.


----------



## vnatewa

The first thing I did was remove the plastic mesh from the top and the front of my 500R and added DEMCiflex filters all the way around except the top.


----------



## Zaxxon

I might do the same as it does seem like a poor filter. For now, it will work but if I notice a large dust buildup ill definitely replace the filter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TwoHundred

First post....

Just acquired a Corsair 200R case; driven I must confess by the rather prosaic reasoning that it was sufficiently low to go where I want it to stand and sufficiently wide to fit a Coolermaster hyper 212 CPU cooler inside it









I like it though, it seems like a well made bit of kit. I promptly took a screwdriver to it and removed both the fans and replacement Noiseblocker PWM fans are on order. I then noticed the thing reverberated like a church bell when I tapped it so I decided to deaden it by applying some butyl/aluminium sound deadening sheet to it. I had some kicking about from car projects..... This stuff is much like Dynamat but made by Eastwood and much less expensive. Times are hard don't you know. It reverberates rather less now. I guess I need some stuff to stick inside it.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7328.jpg.html


----------



## MOG Hammer

I do have the 400R, one suggestion to Corsair reps:

Get rid of the recessed motherboard tray! Without that unnecessary recess, many EATX form factor motherboards would fit perfectly,. My G1.Sniper 3 motherboard fits Inside the case, no problem. But I can't use my 5 lower SATA ports because of the recess. I bought a dremel tool to mod it so I will be able to use all my sata ports, but in the future, especially in a case that qualifies as a mid tower case, loose the recessed motherboard, or just cut a hole that would allow people to easilly plug in anything they should on their motherboard of choice. I understand that the recession of the mobo tray has been thought off for cable management purpose, so just make a bigger hole that cuts the recess where SATA ports for high end motherboards would be, especially the angled ones. Still, the 400R is a very good case for most builds, easily moddable if you have a motherboard just a bit larger than regular ATX. I love the HDD/SSD screwless mounting system of that case, the tool less installation of DVD drives. Would have like to have a 3.5 bay to accomodate the USB 3.0 header that shipped with my motherboard (which has 2 SATA 3 internal ports to connect the case's 2 front USB and the USB 3 header). Another mod in perspective.

On a second thought though, when I think about it, those Carbide cases are just asking to be modded like crazy. They already have all the good stuff Inside, but you can make those case look really good outside.

Would recommend them anytime


----------



## pc-illiterate

hammer, i stated long ago in this thread almost exactly that. the carbide series are good cases. if you have a dremel and drill, and aint skeered, these are great foundations for modding. they arent fantastic cases until you break out the mods!


----------



## MOG Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Thanks. Hm, I feel like this would be fairly simple to mod. +rep been answering all my questions lol


I did it, very simple mod. You will need a dremel to cut out the 45 degrees recessed area, long enough to cover all the 5 lower sata ports.

Use some masking tape while the motherboard is still Inside the case, place that tape on the recession slope, and make two marks on the tape with a felt tip pen (a good small Sharpie will do a great job) at each end of the sata port area, leaving some additional space at the ends, to facilitate sata cable connections. Then take everything outside the case, and I mean everything. EMpty your case until it is back to when you pulled it out of its shipping box. You must know that since you'll be cutting metal, there will be some metal dust and scrap.

Use any good rotary tool with reinforced cutting disks to cut out the metal. While your case is empty, you should put some more masking tape to cover the area you will cut, draw with the felt tip pen some line to help you guide your cut.

On mine mine I began in the interior of the case, cutting where the motherboard tray and the recess join together. Do not use too much force. Works better with a flex extension. Begin by gently creating some king of a groove where the metal will be cut. Do not push too hard. Use 3/4 to full speed. For the upper part of the recess, turn the case on the other side. It is much easier to cut when Inside a fold then over it. To cut the sides of your SATA port window, just put the dremel disk in the middle of the line and slowly apply pressure, at max speed, until you have cut through the metal. Then when it finished, you can take out the piece of metal and there is your window. Now you might want to clean up with a sanding stone, I used the conic one. The reason is to soften the rough edges created by the cutting of metal.

The beauty of that mod? You can plug your bottom sata cables using the L shapes end, a very clean way to install SATA cables,

Some pics to show you how it looks (not perfect, it was my first take with a dremel, but not so bad after all)





There you go, you now have a fully E-ATX compatible computer case, especially those that are just a bit larger than regular ATX. As you can see, the G1.Sniper3 just barelly fits Inside the 400R. With the mod, it now can be fully used.

To get a better look, I could use some C-shaped automotive strips. But if you take examples from Inside the case, there is only bare metal where your 8-pins CPU power plug is coming out.

Next mod: cutout the left side panel and make it a see-through window like more expensive case.


----------



## MOG Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hammer, i stated long ago in this thread almost exactly that. the carbide series are good cases. if you have a dremel and drill, and aint skeered, these are great foundations for modding. they arent fantastic cases until you break out the mods!


The carbide cases are begging for modders. They do not cost too much money, and they already have all the required features for cable management. Now I just bought my dremel yesterday (Mastercraft model, works great, it did go very well for my first simple mod), it is a 100 pièces for only 59.99$, and it comes with the flex extension. Do not go with Dremel brand. They cost much more and still have less stuff that comes with it. They are not better than the one I got. But still avoid those that are sold for like 15$, like the JobMate models. In the end, buying too cheap might end up costing more in repairs and replacements. JobMate only has 1 year warranty, mastercraft has 3 year. For those living outside Canada, you might find good models that does not cost as much as Dremel. DO not buy cheap, but do not buy too expensive, especially if it is your first one.

Of course if you already have a Dremel branded that still works in a good state, do not hesitate to use it!


----------



## MOG Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xupthree60*
> 
> comes with 2 front and one rear. there are 2 open on the top, 2 open on the side, 1 open on the bottom, and 2 open on the hdd cages (if you can fit them with your video card).
> 
> Where were you planning on using the sp120s? You will probably find the stock h100 fans louder than you like and want to put the sp120s on the h100.


My H100 is on max setting, you can count on an handfull of time where you will actually hear them. They will only go up to max if the water temperature reaches a certain point.

Your new SP120s could be use on the side Windows, or just behind the drive cages, if your video card is not too long (usually you should have enough space)


----------



## El-Fuego

Just ordered my 500R black from amazon for $94.99, first time ordering cases online, lol, can't imagine how big the box will be


----------



## garf333

I'm planning a 500R build soon...

Anyone have an idea if Noctua A15s will fit in the top mount location as well as that of the rear exhaust?


----------



## MOG Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> I'm planning a 500R build soon...
> 
> Anyone have an idea if Noctua A15s will fit in the top mount location as well as that of the rear exhaust?


Not without a little modding, since the 500R is suited to accomodate 2x120 or 2x140 mm fans in the top


----------



## garf333

In that case, I might as well go with 3x NF A14s instead, or maybe just AF140s to keep the black color.

Thanks a lot! Really appreciated.


----------



## sgtgates

will the xspc ex 140 rad fit on the back?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOG Hammer*
> 
> I did it, very simple mod. You will need a dremel to cut out the 45 degrees recessed area, long enough to cover all the 5 lower sata ports.
> 
> Use some masking tape while the motherboard is still Inside the case, place that tape on the recession slope, and make two marks on the tape with a felt tip pen (a good small Sharpie will do a great job) at each end of the sata port area, leaving some additional space at the ends, to facilitate sata cable connections. Then take everything outside the case, and I mean everything. EMpty your case until it is back to when you pulled it out of its shipping box. You must know that since you'll be cutting metal, there will be some metal dust and scrap.
> 
> Use any good rotary tool with reinforced cutting disks to cut out the metal. While your case is empty, you should put some more masking tape to cover the area you will cut, draw with the felt tip pen some line to help you guide your cut.
> 
> On mine mine I began in the interior of the case, cutting where the motherboard tray and the recess join together. Do not use too much force. Works better with a flex extension. Begin by gently creating some king of a groove where the metal will be cut. Do not push too hard. Use 3/4 to full speed. For the upper part of the recess, turn the case on the other side. It is much easier to cut when Inside a fold then over it. To cut the sides of your SATA port window, just put the dremel disk in the middle of the line and slowly apply pressure, at max speed, until you have cut through the metal. Then when it finished, you can take out the piece of metal and there is your window. Now you might want to clean up with a sanding stone, I used the conic one. The reason is to soften the rough edges created by the cutting of metal.
> 
> The beauty of that mod? You can plug your bottom sata cables using the L shapes end, a very clean way to install SATA cables,
> 
> Some pics to show you how it looks (not perfect, it was my first take with a dremel, but not so bad after all)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, you now have a fully E-ATX compatible computer case, especially those that are just a bit larger than regular ATX. As you can see, the G1.Sniper3 just barelly fits Inside the 400R. With the mod, it now can be fully used.
> 
> To get a better look, I could use some C-shaped automotive strips. But if you take examples from Inside the case, there is only bare metal where your 8-pins CPU power plug is coming out.
> 
> Next mod: cutout the left side panel and make it a see-through window like more expensive case.


Nice one. You can also be more subtle about it if you want or you don't like showing a hole in the recess part of the case.



That's actually four SATA slots being used you just can't see the cut in the recess where the lower cables come through because the cables above hide it.

And damn you don't realize how wide your motherboard is until you have a case like this that has a recessed motherboard tray.


----------



## MOG Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> will the xspc ex 140 rad fit on the back?


It should fit, they even provided holes for a 140 mm fan at the back to replace the 120 mm that shipped with it


----------



## MOG Hammer

In my pics you see the hole because it was a pic before all the rest was installed. the top sata cable do hide the ones at the bottom a bit


----------



## garf333

Are the stock fans that come with the 500R worth replacing for fans with better acoustics AND airflow?

I'm thinking 2 Noctuas up top for exhaust (where you can't see them).

SP120s Quiets in the front intakes (where they won't make a whirring sound due to being pressed against the vent).

AF140, Kaze Maru 2 (Slip Streams) other black fan in the rear exhaust just to keep with the black look.

140mm fans (same as above) instead of the 200mm.

Existing stock 120mm fans to be placed in the drive cages and in the bottom intake I otherwise won't go buy fans specifically for.

Thoughts? ;D


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> Are the stock fans that come with the 500R worth replacing for fans with better acoustics AND airflow?
> 
> I'm thinking 2 Noctuas up top for exhaust (where you can't see them).
> 
> SP120s Quiets in the front intakes (where they won't make a whirring sound due to being pressed against the vent).
> 
> AF140, Kaze Maru 2 (Slip Streams) other black fan in the rear exhaust just to keep with the black look.
> 
> 140mm fans (same as above) instead of the 200mm.
> 
> Existing stock 120mm fans to be placed in the drive cages and in the bottom intake I otherwise won't go buy fans specifically for.
> 
> Thoughts? ;D


That sounds good. Though I would suggest using AF120s (quiet editions) instead of SP120s as the front intake fans. I have both types in my case (also a 500R), the AF120s are at the front and the SP120s are at the top pending my watercooling setup, the air flow on the SP120s is very limited compared with the AF120s and you'll need to get as much air flowing from the front of the case to the back. Obviously the HDD cages are in the front, and you may think static pressure is good to get the air through them, it's not, keep the SP120s for what their designed to do; cool radiators. The AF120s are actually fantastic though, I'm still surprised by how much air they move and how quiet they are whilst doing so, I have them running at 12v and I really cannot hear them at my desk. Anyway, other than that, with the setup you've described you should have great cooling.


----------



## garf333

Unfortunately for me, I already have the SP120s.

Might just grab 2 Gelid Wing 14s for the top exhaust and be done with the case.

I would otherwise spend 2-3x going for the Noctuas and the AF140s because of the local price. Bah. If only money wasn't an issue. (Still must scrounge up the change for a 4770K and a decent board that won't die in 5 years).


----------



## dem0

Latest update on my 400R :


----------



## El-Fuego

anyone ordered their online ? and from where ?
I have Amazon prime and when i clicked buy it showed the prime logo and said free two days delivery, I have received the RAMs and the BD drive that i bought with the case but the case shows "Not yet shipped" and "Delivery Estimate: Thursday June 6, 2013 - Friday June 14, 2013 by 8:00pm" I know it's a lot bigger then the dimms and the drive but that's 2 weeks not 2 days!!!
any one of you guys had similar experience buying cases online ?
ohh almost forgot mine is the 500R


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dem0*
> 
> Latest update on my 400R :


u bend the acrylic?


----------



## dem0

yes !


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> anyone ordered their online ? and from where ?
> I have Amazon prime and when i clicked buy it showed the prime logo and said free two days delivery, I have received the RAMs and the BD drive that i bought with the case but the case shows "Not yet shipped" and "Delivery Estimate: Thursday June 6, 2013 - Friday June 14, 2013 by 8:00pm" I know it's a lot bigger then the dimms and the drive but that's 2 weeks not 2 days!!!
> any one of you guys had similar experience buying cases online ?
> ohh almost forgot mine is the 500R
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I ordered mine from Newegg. Had a free 3 day shipping offer plus a 30 dollar mail in. case came in the mail on the second day for me, but it shipped from Memphis, which happens to be just an hour away. I've dealt with Amazon in the past, and have never been satisfied with any aspect of them, from buying to selling. Only site I really trust is Newegg.


----------



## wntrsnowg

The 400r is $54 AR at Frys right now. Is it a worthy upgrade over a thermaltake v3? The problem I have with the V3 is that space is kinda tight in there with my coolermaster hyper 212 on my CPU, and a Zalman closed loop watercooler (similar to antec 620) on my GPU. Also, in the V3 the fans are so loud up against the front and side fan mounts.


----------



## garf333

Anyone find better cooling on having two 140mm fans on the 500R side panel as opposed to the stock 200m?

Or should I just leave the 200mm untouched?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I ordered mine from Newegg. Had a free 3 day shipping offer plus a 30 dollar mail in. case came in the mail on the second day for me, but it shipped from Memphis, which happens to be just an hour away. I've dealt with Amazon in the past, and have never been satisfied with any aspect of them, from buying to selling. Only site I really trust is Newegg.


this sucks, i just talked to amazon today and they told me it's out of stock at their warehouse and they apologize blah blah blah, i said well i should have been notified when i ordered it or added it to my cart that it's out of order and it will take longer!
anyway i think i'll wait, i got it for really cheap from there and worth the wait IMO.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> this sucks, i just talked to amazon today and they told me it's out of stock at their warehouse and they apologize blah blah blah, i said well i should have been notified when i ordered it or added it to my cart that it's out of order and it will take longer!
> anyway i think i'll wait, i got it for really cheap from there and worth the wait IMO.


That was a lot of what I ran into, as well. Items would be out of stock, but go unmonitored until it was time to sell. Most cases after I had already sent payment for the item. But, my experiences with Amazon are not the same as what others' have had. Certain items I've purchased from there have been great, and items I have sold from there had great customer response times. Newegg for me is just a personal preference due to me not having had a negative experience yet, after almost 10 years as a customer.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dem0*
> 
> Latest update on my 400R :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how did you modify that side window? Cut a square hole in the case side panel and install some clear acrylic? How did you cut the hole in the metal side panel?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> That was a lot of what I ran into, as well. Items would be out of stock, but go unmonitored until it was time to sell. Most cases after I had already sent payment for the item. But, my experiences with Amazon are not the same as what others' have had. Certain items I've purchased from there have been great, and items I have sold from there had great customer response times. Newegg for me is just a personal preference due to me not having had a negative experience yet, after almost 10 years as a customer.


I've been with them for years too, this is the first time this happened








Now I wish I have bought it from newegg or from a store but I got it for $94.99 only instant discount (no rebates),
the other issue i had from amazon is buying a PCV cement (from a private selling) and they were using usps and took so long, but I blame the post office for that.


----------



## anothergeek




----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*


ummmmm, nice pics?


----------



## anothergeek

thank you lol


----------



## afallickwang

How is that Carbide 200R?


----------



## wntrsnowg

how are you guys going about modding your side panel to have that acrylic window?


----------



## MOG Hammer

Will probably buy some plexiglass this weekend, should start very soon


----------



## Zaxxon

Got my rig finally built, Mods and all.














Window Mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389667/build-log-corsair-500r-window-mod
Light Mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385193/razer-anansi-led-case-mod


----------



## Kendray

Changed a few things isnce these pics, will update pics once i get my mobo back from asrock on an rma
- Took out the HDD cage up top in the 5.25 bay and added a 5.25 quad hotswap for my four SSD's
-Also added an Evercool Armor HDD cage for the 5.25 bay
-Added another fan to the H60 for a push pull

All fans have been swapped out to Lepa Vortex 120mm total of 7
Took the mesh on the side panel out and added some plexi


----------



## afallickwang

Now an official owner of a Corsair Carbide 200R case. Threw my i7-920 rig into last night and it was so easy... unfortunately my Windows 8 OS got corrupted.


----------



## unequalteck

anyone de rivet the HDD tray of 400R before?

and need some help from u guys. i need the dimension of this one, just a roughly estimation


----------



## apocallips

hi everyone.. here some ideas for costuming top panel and nickel plated copper tube WC i like to share with on my build.

top panel murdermods aspired.


sory for the bad quality of picture..


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kendray*
> 
> Changed a few things isnce these pics, will update pics once i get my mobo back from asrock on an rma
> - Took out the HDD cage up top in the 5.25 bay and added a 5.25 quad hotswap for my four SSD's
> -Also added an Evercool Armor HDD cage for the 5.25 bay
> -Added another fan to the H60 for a push pull
> 
> All fans have been swapped out to Lepa Vortex 120mm total of 7
> Took the mesh on the side panel out and added some plexi


How did you remove the HDD bays?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocallips*
> 
> hi everyone.. here some ideas for costuming top panel and nickel plated copper tube WC i like to share with on my build.
> 
> top panel murdermods aspired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sory for the bad quality of picture..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I like it







Although if it was my build I'd try to keep the pipes as close to the board as possible, maybe putting less bends in the pipes as well but I guess these are personal preferences


----------



## Kendray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> How did you remove the HDD bays?


They are actually just thumb screws that hold it all together I think 8 in all 4 are on the bottom of the case will post pic Tommorow of the Bays with the hdd cages.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kendray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> How did you remove the HDD bays?
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually just thumb screws that hold it all together I think 8 in all 4 are on the bottom of the case will post pic Tommorow of the Bays with the hdd cages.
Click to expand...

do you have a 400r?


----------



## Kendray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> do you have a 400r?


No thats a 500r


----------



## Kendray

Well $50 (actually $65 after I replace the 80mm fan) later well improved from the HDD cage mounted in the bay area Comes out to this.
Much better looking and functioning. Not that ill use the Hot Swap feature, I got this because it can hold 4 SSD's, a 40mm fan, and is all powered by one 4pin molex


----------



## lucidlts

you've just transformed your 500R into a server lol.
well, it looks great IMO.


----------



## NewHighScore

Hi all. I am heavily considering moving down from my Switch 810 to a Corsair Carbide 200r. Forgive me if this has been asked before but does the H100 or similar AIO coolers fit in the 200r?

Thanks









*edit* Also is the harddrive cage removeable at all?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hi all. I am heavily considering moving down from my Switch 810 to a Corsair Carbide 200r. Forgive me if this has been asked before but does the H100 or similar AIO coolers fit in the 200r?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Also is the harddrive cage removeable at all?


The HDD cage actually will overheat because it's plastic and there's low airflow in front.

I don't think the 200R was meant for watercooling: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=629607
Quote:


> There are three 5.25" internal drive bays and four 3.5" drive bays. There are no removable HDD caddies but the 200R does have a built in drive bays for 2.5" SSDs. All the drive bays are all tool-less but, if you choose to do so, you may also secure your drives with screws.
> 
> The hard drive cage is made of plastic and can be removed from the case completely to accommodate larger graphics cards or other components. The hard drive cage is designed in such a way that a total of eight hard drives can be installed at the same time (four 2.5" SSD sit on top of the four 3.5" drives). The down side to this configuration is, if you remove the hard drive cage for any reason, an adapter must be used to mount your 2.5" and 3.5" drives in one of the open 5.25" drive bays. Also, when more than one graphics card is installed in the system (particularly triple card configurations) it is impossible to add or remove a SSD in the drive rack.


Quote:


> If you are planning on internally mounting a Corsair Hydro H100 or a Thermaltake Water2.0 Extreme in the top of the Corsair 200R, you are out of luck.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/07/corsair_carbide_series_200r_compact_atx_case_review/5#.Uaq6QZxGZmM
Quote:


> We're talking about an SSD reaching temperatures of close to 40C in a mid tower; that's within spec, but what happens when you start adding more drives? The cage traps heat, is staggeringly difficult to use, and is even actually a little fragile.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/6515/corsair-carbide-200r-case-review-how-low-can-you-go/7

& bottom mount fan has no filter.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The HDD cage actually will overheat because it's plastic and there's low airflow in front.
> 
> I don't think the 200R was meant for watercooling: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=629607
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/07/corsair_carbide_series_200r_compact_atx_case_review/5#.Uaq6QZxGZmM
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6515/corsair-carbide-200r-case-review-how-low-can-you-go/7
> 
> & bottom mount fan has no filter.


Thank you kind sir! Rep for you good man. Very informative links you have found for me which have answered all of my questions. I know it's not particularly made for water cooling was just wondering what kind of AIO's I could fit in there. I will be fine with a H60 or so mounted in the rear but I would have went bigger if I could have. I thought about using a beefy air cooler but I just love love love to see my beauty motherboard and will of course be modding the 200r with a window.

Also not planning to mount anything in the HDD cage so no problem about the overheating. I just run a single SSD which should be np to mount behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## SteaknChips88

Hi guys,

Building a moderate gaming pc and I want it to look sort of subtle, I love the look of the 400r and measured the dimensions today.

I've watched a few videos, but anyway. Im considering keeping this tower on the floor next to my desk, and I want to know if it's a reasonable size tower, I actually don't like mid towers that are really small because then they are too small and look silly. I'm a pretty big guy too, does anyone have any pictures of their 400r's on the ground? I just don't have the desk space. Thanks, or if anyone had any pics so that I could compare the size to say a 650d or anything like that I would be really appreciative.

Thanks guys


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteaknChips88*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Building a moderate gaming pc and I want it to look sort of subtle, I love the look of the 400r and measured the dimensions today.
> 
> I've watched a few videos, but anyway. Im considering keeping this tower on the floor next to my desk, and I want to know if it's a reasonable size tower, I actually don't like mid towers that are really small because then they are too small and look silly. I'm a pretty big guy too, does anyone have any pictures of their 400r's on the ground? I just don't have the desk space. Thanks, or if anyone had any pics so that I could compare the size to say a 650d or anything like that I would be really appreciative.
> 
> Thanks guys


I have a 500R, but I believe the sizes are similar. You're welcome to check the photos I have on my build log and rig link in my SIG.

Here's one I had real quick..


----------



## NewHighScore

I just brought my Corsair 200r home. Add me to the club







.

I've got a ton of work ahead of me. Gotta break down my current loop, redo all my cables to shorter lengths and re sleeve them as I did them all to custom perfect lengths for my switch 810. I'm loving how not massive this case is on my desk .


----------



## Destrto

Alright, for any who are interested to know, it is possible to mount 140mm fans to the top mount of the Corsair 500R without drilling out the screw holes. But as this was only in my specific scenario, I used screws that came with my H100, so there may be a possibility that others with an H series CPU cooler may be able to do the same.

You know those long fat screws that the H series coolers came with? Well the threads on those are small enough to fit into the screw holes on the top of the case ( and also the hard drive cages).
Shown here > 

I moved my radiator to the inside of the case and only attached it with 2 of the short mounting screws and washers from the top, one in one corner and the other in the far opposite corner, (this was enough for me personally, may not be secure enough for some peoples tastes). Any more than that would interfere with the fans mounting. Then attached the 140mm fans so that they pull outside air into the case and used those long screws to fasten them down.

Things I noticed...
If I tried to attach the radiator into the top mount area, and place the fans inside the case, the tubes were in the way of one side of the fans, so mounting that way was not an option.
Also, mounting the fans in the top area with airflow moving OUT of the case, the fins would hit against the screws holding the radiator in place. So that was also not an option.
However, flipping the fans over so that the frame was used as a barrier against the screw heads was enough to allow them to be fastened down. And that the hard drive cages could have fan attached to them using these same screws without needing to be driled out. Although it is fairly easy to drill those holes out for regular mounting screws if need be.

Hope this helps anybody wondering about attaching fans to the 500R or similar cases of the R series, as I'm not sure which other ones also have the same mounting options as the 500R.


----------



## privacy1




----------



## Namkab

Wanted to post here to join the Corsair Carbide Series Club.


----------



## El-Fuego

Just got an email from amazon saying that they will ship my case sooner than originally estimated/posted
Yay for me, NOT!
it only took them 10 days for that, just because i failed to noticed something in the fine print saying this case usually ships in 1-2 weeks!!!
I LOVE amazon prime, but things like these makes me angry, the good part is i don't pay for the prime, i have the free student account, and I got the case for only $94.99.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Just got an email from amazon saying that they will ship my case sooner than originally estimated/posted
> Yay for me, NOT!
> it only took them 10 days for that, just because i failed to noticed something in the fine print saying this case usually ships in 1-2 weeks!!!
> I LOVE amazon prime, but things like these makes me angry, the good part is i don't pay for the prime, i have the free student account, and I got the case for only $94.99.


Thing is...the black model is selling for $107.99 on Newegg currently after a 10% discount. Free 4-7 day shipping as well.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Two new cases need to be added to this thread tomorrow. You guys might get a sneak peak if you watch the live stream of the OC event.

http://www.overclocking-tv.com/


----------



## prznar1

does the corsair 200r can accomodate h100/i?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Two new cases need to be added to this thread tomorrow. You guys might get a sneak peak if you watch the live stream of the OC event.
> 
> http://www.overclocking-tv.com/


A wider 300R by chance?


----------



## Scott1541

I want a 330R now







My 300R is very noisy with the fans at full speed.

I don't know what to think of the Carbide Air 540 though


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I want a 330R now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 300R is very noisy with the fans at full speed.
> 
> I don't know what to think of the Carbide Air 540 though


The Carbide Air 540 seems great to me, no downsides as far as I can tell from the preview video. No mention of a windowed side panel, though.
If I didn't already love my 500R I'd consider purchasing the case when it gets released.

EDIT: I've just seen another picture of the case with a full-sized window on the side panel, it looks sweet.


----------



## Simplynicko

can anyone post links to those two new cases he was reffering to?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> can anyone post links to those two new cases he was reffering to?


This video reveals the Carbide Air 540 and goes through its features:
http://hexus.net/tech/news/chassis/56201-corsair-unveils-double-wide-carbide-air-540-chassis/

Same goes for the 330R:
http://hexus.net/tech/news/chassis/56205-corsair-upgrades-carbide-series-low-noise-330r/


----------



## prznar1

dat 540r looks intresting








did that corsair guy sair 139$ for it? that is crazy cheap.

PP of 540r
http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## theseopenfields

Yeah, I really like the 540r as well. I can definitely see the CaseLabs influence there with the whole second chamber, except it's designed for air cooling.


----------



## Scott1541

I hate to break it to you but there's called the *Carbide Air 540*, there's no R in the name beside those in the words carbide and air









Also the name of this club is going to get even longer, it'll be the [Official] Corsair Carbide Series [200R/300R/330R/400R/500R/Air 540] Owners Club







Doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.


----------



## baghera 16

Ok guys, just joined yesterday, this is my rig!


----------



## baghera 16

More pictures with my Corsair 400 R pc case mod!


----------



## baghera 16

Hope you like it. Opened to any suggestions!


----------



## baghera 16

Front pannel mod!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Good job George. Put the plastic grills on the stores accessory page so we can cut the original and add mesh for better airflow to/from our rads. How does a fan controller look lying on its side?


----------



## EPiiKK

I'd say it looks okay if there are nobs or slides on it, but if it has a screen it might look a bit silly


----------



## baghera 16

I wanted to make the fans look like turbines, but i haven't found the airplane prop spinners!


----------



## NewHighScore

Slow but sure progress. Just waiting on my local retailer to get their Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770's in stock. So excited, haven't gamed for a few days. Just need to sleeve up all my I/O cables, paint the rings on my corsair fans yellow, make a window for the case, make a PSU cover and I'm ready to go!



Anyone thought of mounting their SSD like this in their 200r? I didn't even have to drill any holes but thinking of widening some of the slots so I can mount it lower when I make a PSU cover. Most of the slots pre made in the front of the case line up _almost_ perfectly for the SSD mounting.



Some Corsair Dominator Platinum would be icing on the cake here.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Slow but sure progress. Just waiting on my local retailer to get their Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770's in stock. So excited, haven't gamed for a few days. Just need to sleeve up all my I/O cables, paint the rings on my corsair fans yellow, make a window for the case, make a PSU cover and I'm ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone thought of mounting their SSD like this in their 200r? I didn't even have to drill any holes but thinking of widening some of the slots so I can mount it lower when I make a PSU cover. Most of the slots pre made in the front of the case line up _almost_ perfectly for the SSD mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Corsair Dominator Platinum would be icing on the cake here.


looks brilliant


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Slow but sure progress. Just waiting on my local retailer to get their Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770's in stock. So excited, haven't gamed for a few days. Just need to sleeve up all my I/O cables, paint the rings on my corsair fans yellow, make a window for the case, make a PSU cover and I'm ready to go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone thought of mounting their SSD like this in their 200r? I didn't even have to drill any holes but thinking of widening some of the slots so I can mount it lower when I make a PSU cover. Most of the slots pre made in the front of the case line up _almost_ perfectly for the SSD mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Corsair Dominator Platinum would be icing on the cake here.


Looks great, the black and yellow theme is a different but pleasant sight to see.
You mentioned making a PSU cover, what material will you be using? I'd like to make one myself but am unsure about what material works best. And make sure to post more pictures of the finished product.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> looks brilliant


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Looks great, the black and yellow theme is a different but pleasant sight to see.
> You mentioned making a PSU cover, what material will you be using? I'd like to make one myself but am unsure about what material works best. And make sure to post more pictures of the finished product.


Thanks SebRa. That is what I was going for with the black and yellow theme. Although the black and red/black and blue builds look great just got a bit tired of them as they are so common and I love to do mods. I plan to find an old case somehow, somewhere and just use a side panel from it, dremel and a file. If that fails I will have to do some google-fu to find out what kind of sheet metal people are using and where to buy it. I know some people use plexi/acrylic/perspex but I don't like the look of it and it will just get all scratched up when wiping dust from it........Also thinking I'm going to have to buy some sort of tool for bending sheet metal so I can get a nice straight bend.

I had a custom PSU cover made by OCN's artisan Dwood but it was way too big for this case and I ended up selling it with my switch 810 which I moved most of these components from. I had full custom loop but just got tired of the mammoth size of the case and having to disassemble everything when I wanted to switch a component or clean/service the thing.

I'm loving the compact form of the 200r. Nice and small but still big enough.







Surely will post more pictures of the progress and finished product.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks SebRa. That is what I was going for with the black and yellow theme. Although the black and red/black and blue builds look great just got a bit tired of them as they are so common and I love to do mods. I plan to find an old case somehow, somewhere and just use a side panel from it, dremel and a file. If that fails I will have to do some google-fu to find out what kind of sheet metal people are using and where to buy it. I know some people use plexi/acrylic/perspex but I don't like the look of it and it will just get all scratched up when wiping dust from it........Also thinking I'm going to have to buy some sort of tool for bending sheet metal so I can get a nice straight bend.
> 
> I had a custom PSU cover made by OCN's artisan Dwood but it was way too big for this case and I ended up selling it with my switch 810 which I moved most of these components from. I had full custom loop but just got tired of the mammoth size of the case and having to disassemble everything when I wanted to switch a component or clean/service the thing.
> 
> I'm loving the compact form of the 200r. Nice and small but still big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely will post more pictures of the progress and finished product.


Yeah I will have to do some Googling too. A tool for bending the sheet would be a good idea also. I've been looking at using Aluminium Composite Panel (ACP) because it's widely available, can come pre-cut with a lot of different finishes and isn't too expensive, I'd assume it's easy to bend because the aluminium used is very thin and has a low density core, I guess more Googling needs to be done, though.

I'm glad you're liking the 200R as well, I love my 500R! Corsair remain as one of the few companies to keep the same high-standards amongst all their products, this being the reason I buy from them whenever possible.


----------



## TwoHundred

Not a lot of 200R love in here?

I still kind of like the 200R for what it is. Anyway I'm starting to gather some bits for my build so I've made a little progress. The first step was to unscrew the two standard fans and carefully place them to one side. I then acquired three Noiseblocker M12-PS PWM fans. I rather like them. The corners are rubber and there is a separate silicone rubber gasket to go between the fan and the case. My current computer is years old and noisy so I wanted to experiment with PWM fans.

Those fans brings me to the thing I hate about the 200R, and I mean loathe. Who on earth decided that drilling oversize holes and then stuffing a grommet in them was a sensible engineering solution? I know this case is at the bottom end of the market but it can't have been done to cut costs. It looks more like someone had a bright idea and instead of being roundly ridiculed everyone went with it. In point of fact the front fan uses holes recognisable to the rest of the universe......Grrrrrrr

However the top front fan went in easy, the rear exit fan went in effortlessly too but those grommets, honestly!

Next in was the motherboard, and then I trial fitter the Coolermaster 212 Hyper; it fits! I started to cheer up....

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7337.jpg.html

I had a bit of a thing about noise and I then set about deciding what to do with the 3rd fan. The reviews say the hard drive(s) tend to run hot and I'm not surprised. To get cooling you need airflow and to get air to flow it needs to come from somewhere. In the case (pun not intended) of the 200R that 'airflow comes from a series of little holes sitting at 90 degrees to the fan. Air behaves much like a liquid when it moves. Try turning the stream of water coming out of a garden hose through 90 degrees with your hand sometime......

I pulled the front of the case off and discovered that with it in place there is about a 15mm gap to between the fan and the front. I didn't like it, it's bad engineering.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7343.jpg.html

I cut two holes in the front and fitted two grilles with filters. The outer grille just pops off to clean the filter. At heart I'm lazy.

I also fitted a filter to the floor grille to stop it sucking up dust from the floor.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7384.jpg.html

Then I pulled out the plastic HD holder from the bay the lower fan sits on, the fewer restrictions the better the air flow. The SSD also went in and it too has air flowing over it, this ought to be fine.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7349.jpg.html

The front of the HDD bays are drilled and tapped for a second fan, Corsair even provide the screws. I wish they supplied a few more of those it'd make dodging those grommets a walk on the beach.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7351.jpg.html

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7380.jpg.html

That's about where it sits, stalled. I bought an Akasa splitter cable with the fans and it appears the Noiseblocker fans use non standard plugs; they don't fit the splitter cable because the keyways on the plugs don't line up with the keyways on the noiseblocker fans. So much for modular. I'm reluctant to just cut a new keyway, it's easy enough but it shouldn't be necessary.

To compound it I managed to buy them from a computer' company that doesn't use email, but web based messaging. Utterly frustrating.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7390.jpg.html

I also lack RAM, the company I bought it from supplied 8GB instead of the 16 I paid for, and which they invoiced but refuse to correct their mistake. Joy, I guess I'll get it working eventually!

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/anneke_atrium/media/DSC_7376.jpg.html


----------



## pc-illiterate

First those rubber grommets in the fan mount points are to absorb vibrations from the fans.
Second that gap in the front between the case bezel and the fan is also to reduce noise. The closer an obstruction to a fan the louder the noise from a fan.
At work and couldn't read your entire post but I will when I get home. Can't understand reading more of it being on my phone.


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> First those rubber grommets in the fan mount points are to absorb vibrations from the fans.
> Second that gap in the front between the case bezel and the fan is also to reduce noise. The closer an obstruction to a fan the louder the noise from a fan.
> At work and couldn't read your entire post but I will when I get home. Can't understand reading more of it being on my phone.


^ I agree. Corsair has a reason for doing everything they do when designing a case.


----------



## Ricwin

Really dont know why people think the plastic hard drive cage is such a big deal in the 200R.
What is their ambient temperature? Something like 40*C?!

I run it with two HDDs and two SSDs 24/7 with no issues. I put four HDDs in to check this fatal heat issue, and found no problems at all.
You can fit a 120mm fan in front of the case to direct some air into the cage to prevent heat building up, but I doubt its actually needed. I fitted a fan there when I first heard of this disastrous heat problem, but have since removed it because its not necessary.

As stated above, those rubber grommets are a great design feature. Direct noise reduction without anything fancy or costly being added. What could be simpler than a slightly wider hole and a rubber grommet?

When the 200R came out, it became the industry standard for an ATX case of its price bracket, and indeed scored more favorable than the majority of more expensive cases.


----------



## TwoHundred

Personally I don't think the plastic hard drive case is an issue at all, it works well, it's easy to use and I see no real reason why it should retain heat; ambient temperature is ambient temperature regardless of the material.

I know what the grommets are for, I just think they're a poorly thought out 'solution'. The frames on the original fans still touch the metal work on the case, so noise can be transmitted. I did put up an earlier post where I stuck sound deadening inside the case.

I really like the 200R. I didn't buy it on price, I bought it because of its size. A huge case won't fit where I want it to stand and I dislike humungous PC cases. The 200R is a cracking bit of kit, especially considering it only cost 46 quid delivered. Let's face it, the fans I fitted cost more than the whole case. The case it's a steal, I'd recommend it to anyone.

As for the bezel gap, it is hardly an original comment that the 200R lacks airflow; every review I've read commented on its temperature control. I've tried to do something about it. The simple truth is that air can't flow if it has to go through a restriction. I reckon it'll be fine and it looks OK to me. It's an easy and cheap mod and it took but a couple of minutes with a jigsaw to cut some holes.

I wasn't trying to be controversial, it's just a simple little build, but I like it. To be honest its overkill for my needs.


----------



## Ricwin

Didn't have any issues with my chosen fans touching the case though. If overtightened, then you may be squashing the rubber too much allowing contact between the plastic of the fame frame and the metal of the case. Or the design of the fans themselves may be causing the contact.

For the price though, the 200R simply can not be beaten. When it was released, I was trying to decide between the 300R or Fractal Define R3. Then the 200R came along at £50 and ticked all of the same boxes as the Define R3 which held a £75 price tag. It was a no brainer.

I adore the looks of the 200R. Sleek simplicity is that drew my attention to the Define R3 originally. The 200R takes that design (without the door) and couples Corsair quality with a competitive price. If I was looking for a case now, I'd be considering the new 330R for the same reasons.


----------



## Namkab

I think 200Rs are fricken awesome. Cut the bays out of the front and you can fit a 360 rad to cool 2 GPUs and CPU. Tons of GPU power and cooling in a small and cheap package. Thats like the most price per performance you can get in all categories.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> I think 200Rs are fricken awesome. Cut the bays out of the front and you can fit a 360 rad to cool 2 GPUs and CPU. Tons of GPU power and cooling in a small and cheap package. Thats like the most price per performance you can get in all categories.


Stop putting those ideas in my head! I just sold my switch 810 and custom loop and moved down to the cute little 200r and want to go just air. DON'T TEMPT ME. hahahahahah


----------



## El-Fuego

Anyone here using swiftech h220 on 500R
I'm planning on getting one and wondering what's your layout is ?
all inside the case ? fan on top or rad on top ? mounting options ?
push or pull ?
I think the rad+fans is bigger than the space we have on top so there is not way to keep them both on top without removing the mesh, so something will be inside and something will go on top below the mesh
thanks in advance


----------



## pc-illiterate

it will all have to be mounted inside unless you replace the tubing with longer tubing. the reservoir sticks up from the end cap and is tall as the fans


----------



## El-Fuego

cool thanks, so here the rad is inside and the fan in this gap below the mesh or both inside ?



thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Hey guys, just in here to post a freebie to whoever is interested. I needed my 900D's window side panel replaced and Corsair had mistakenly sent me the right side panel for a 500R (black). I asked if they wanted me to send it back and they said no need, that I could toss it so I'll toss it over to someone who can make use of it.

http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-right-side-panel-metallic-grey-side-panel-right-with-no-fan-holes.html

All I ask is that you own the case and pay shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## pc-illiterate

300r at tiger direct, good deal
TigerDirect has the Corsair Carbide Series 300R ATX Mid Tower Computer Case w/ Side Panel Window for a low $49.99 Free Shipping after rebate and Coupon Code: "ERO91525" (Exp 6/10). Tax in FL, GA, ID, IL, NC, SD, TX. Sells for almost double this price elsewhere. [Compare Prices]
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3844170&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&AffiliateID=Es5Ekr9eEBk-3OctiNCarQXXbO3u9hPOgg


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hey guys, just in here to post a freebie to whoever is interested. I needed my 900D's window side panel replaced and Corsair had mistakenly sent me the right side panel for a 500R (black). I asked if they wanted me to send it back and they said no need, that I could toss it so I'll toss it over to someone who can make use of it.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-right-side-panel-metallic-grey-side-panel-right-with-no-fan-holes.html
> 
> All I ask is that you own the case and pay shipping. PM me if interested.


thanks wholeeo. i'll put some pics and thank you again when i get done


----------



## yancyv8

Anyone here know which of corsairs cases has grommets that fit the 200R?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> Anyone here know which of corsairs cases has grommets that fit the 200R?


which are you referring to? the Fan grommets, the cable management grommets or the rear water cooling grommets? because for the fan ones they fit in all of the cases, for the cable management ones i am not sure but i assume they would fit because 90% of cases cable management holes are the same size


----------



## Kendray




----------



## yancyv8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> which are you referring to? the Fan grommets, the cable management grommets or the rear water cooling grommets? because for the fan ones they fit in all of the cases, for the cable management ones i am not sure but i assume they would fit because 90% of cases cable management holes are the same size


My bad, the cable management grommets.


----------



## jasepugh1984

they sell them on the corsair website as 800d grommets.bought some for my 300r and fitted perfect


----------



## Namkab

Yeah but if you look the cable management cutouts on the 200R it looks like the 800D grommets will fit only 1 of the 3 holes in the 200R, the two slimmer holes would be difficult to find something for.


----------



## Scott1541

Corsair should really offer a dedicated grommet kit for each case and make them available from every outlet that distributes Corsair cases.


----------



## lordhinton

i have a better plan







corsair should have them fitted in every case as standard


----------



## Ricwin

The 800D grommets will fit in the Carbide range, except for the 200R. The cutouts inside the 200R are smaller than the rest of the range.

And I agree, they should make grommets available for each case. I'm tempted to make some myself for the 200 but use stiff sound absorbing foam rather than rubber (simply because I have the material available)


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i have a better plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corsair should have them fitted in every case as standard


I must admit that probably is a better plan







Why didn't I think of that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> The 800D grommets will fit in the Carbide range, except for the 200R. The cutouts inside the 200R are smaller than the rest of the range.
> 
> And I agree, they should make grommets available for each case. I'm tempted to make some myself for the 200 but use stiff sound absorbing foam rather than rubber (simply because I have the material available)


Have a go and see what you can come up with. I didn't really want to pay £15 to get some grommets so I cut ovals out of rubber matting that was about 3mm thick, cut some holes for cables and stuck them to the back of the cable holes in the case with electrical tape







It's not the best solution but it works, and doesn't look too bad from the inside either.


----------



## Kendray

Just call corsair and tell them you need gromments they sell a lot more parts then what is on the site


----------



## NewHighScore

Am I the only one who dislikes the rubber cable management grommets? I think they are ugly and always remove them. I'm fine with my 200r not having any.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Am I the only one who dislikes the rubber cable management grommets? I think they are ugly and always remove them. I'm fine with my 200r not having any.


If you haven't got any cables running directly behind the holes then it can look alright, but if you've got loads of different coloured cables showing through then a grommet has to look better, surely


----------



## Namkab

I dont really running cables through the grommet, but I like how they hide wires behind them. I would use completely solid grommet hole plugs if they made them. I just looked at a picture at a 350D and it looks like the grommets from the 350D would work from 200R, just a guess.


----------



## yancyv8

Can the 200R fit the H100i?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> Can the 200R fit the H100i?


Only on some motherboards. Ones with very small vrm's or no vrm's above the cpu. But in that case not sure why you would need that sort of cooling since those boards don't offer very good overclocking.

I only know this because I recently bought the 200r and would have preferred a 240mm long radiator as opposed to 120mm. Sure enough it will not fit with my motherboard. MSI Z77 Mpower.


----------



## blackandyellow

is it possible to put a asus formula VI in here? (I recon it's about the same size as a V)

And any ideas on modding the front panel to house a 200mm fan?

Thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackandyellow*
> 
> is it possible to put a asus formula VI in here? (I recon it's about the same size as a V)
> 
> And any ideas on modding the front panel to house a 200mm fan?
> 
> Thanks!


im betting it will fit. it looks like the old sabertooths, atx size, to me. i hate the 'armor'.
i really dont see how a 200 fan would be a benefit. a lot of the end of the blades would be behind the front of the case metal.


----------



## blackandyellow

thanks man!

And I just like big fans. plus I'll have it left over after I mod the side panel. (putting in a window)

What do you mean with your last sentence?


----------



## pc-illiterate

a 200mm fan is 7.9 inches. a 200r is 8.3 inches wide. the front fan holes are 120mm. the area inside the case where the fan would mount is just under 7 inches if it isnt 7 inches. the biggest it could be is 7.5 inches. that fan wont fit.
just realized you are planning on the 500r not the 200r. it still wont fit. i know it wont fit in mine.


----------



## blackandyellow

well that sucks lol, brb throwing my plan out the window


----------



## GJERDE

My 500R








Corsair 500R
ASUS P8Z77-PRO
i5 [email protected],5 Ghz
16GB Corsair Vengeance
Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
ASUS GTX 670
H100
2TB Seagate
Corsair AX750


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJERDE*
> 
> My 500R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 500R
> ASUS P8Z77-PRO
> i5 [email protected],5 Ghz
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance
> Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
> ASUS GTX 670
> H100
> 2TB Seagate
> Corsair AX750
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job. Looks clean and there's a nice contrast between the components.
How do you like building in the 500R?


----------



## unequalteck

done modding my carbide 400R, PSU cover and removed HDD cage to place 240 rad in front


----------



## mhall41

Just got my 300r in today, once I get the components installed I'll post some pictures.

-What accent paint are you guys using on the drive trays etc? I'm thinking about doing an orange and black theme with some cougar fans and orange accents


----------



## PCModderMike

I put together a build in a 400R recently for my wife's little brother...was a pretty cool case to work with. Turned out alright I think.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quick question, any of you guys (500r) are using the side fan in pull? Its pushing the air out now (factory setting)
Do you think I should do that? What about you guys?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Quick question, any of you guys (500r) are using the side fan in pull? Its pushing the air out now (factory setting)
> Do you think I should do that? What about you guys?


The side fan as in the 200mm? That is already an intake by factory. And atleast on the metallic grey model, you cannot make it an exhaust, without modding it, because it only has screw holes on the one side for intake.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> The side fan as in the 200mm? That is already an intake by factory. And atleast on the metallic grey model, you cannot make it an exhaust, without modding it, because it only has screw holes on the one side for intake.


lol, you are right, for some reason i thought it's out!
so the only one in the back is out (from the factory ?
cant reach the front 2, big hands and small space


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> lol, you are right, for some reason i thought it's out!
> so the only one in the back is out (from the factory ?
> cant reach the front 2, big hands and small space


Yes, the only exhaust fan from the factory is the rear fan. The front 2 fans are intake, but can be removed fairly easily by taking off the front panel. The whole thing just pulls off from the bottom.


----------



## Destrto

I have a question and request for anyone able to test this theory out, as I am unable at the moment.

I was looking at the 500r last night with the front panel attached, but drive covers removed, and had an idea. Could the H series corsair radiators fit in place of the fans, and have those slim style (15mm?) Fans fit in the space right in front? Essentially on the outsideof the case, right behind the panel.

Will slim style fans have enough room to fit there?

Are the H series (25mm*) radiators able to fit in place of the stock LED fans, without removing the hard drive cages?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I have a question and request for anyone able to test this theory out, as I am unable at the moment.
> 
> I was looking at the 500r last night with the front panel attached, but drive covers removed, and had an idea. Could the H series corsair radiators fit in place of the fans, and have those slim style (15mm?) Fans fit in the space right in front? Essentially on the outsideof the case, right behind the panel.
> 
> Will slim style fans have enough room to fit there?
> 
> Are the H series (25mm*) radiators able to fit in place of the stock LED fans, without removing the hard drive cages?


The radiator should be able to fit in place of the fans, there's enough space, however the area where the tubing attaches to the radiator extends into the area of the drive bays, so modifications would have to be made to accommodate that. Also, I remember seeing someone's build log where they fitted normal (25mm) fans onto the opposite side of where the stock fans are placed (directly behind the front panel) but once again required a small modification where he filed down the plastic rings that protrude from the panel. What you described is possible, but not without some mods. I'll see if I can find a link to that build log, too.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> The radiator should be able to fit in place of the fans, there's enough space, however the area where the tubing attaches to the radiator extends into the area of the drive bays, so modifications would have to be made to accommodate that. Also, I remember seeing someone's build log where they fitted normal (25mm) fans onto the opposite side of where the stock fans are placed (directly behind the front panel) but once again required a small modification where he filed down the plastic rings that protrude from the panel. What you described is possible, but not without some mods. I'll see if I can find a link to that build log, too.


Ah, OK great. I figured atleast a couple of mods would need to be made for the radiator hoses. What exactly do you mean by the rings protruding from the front panel?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Ah, OK great. I figured atleast a couple of mods would need to be made for the radiator hoses. What exactly do you mean by the rings protruding from the front panel?


If you look at this picture, you'll see a lip protruding from the panel around both holes, these would need to be filed down to fit 25mm fans. But slimmer fans should fit without needing this, although would they be less effective at cooling a rad? Since the gradient of each fin is at a lower angle. Regardless, a solution is available for either method.



Oh and here's the link to the aforementioned build log ('tis a great job):
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> If you look at this picture, you'll see a lip protruding from the panel around both holes, these would need to be filed down to fit 25mm fans. But slimmer fans should fit without needing this, although would they be less effective at cooling a rad? Since the gradient of each fin is at a lower angle. Regardless, a solution is available for either method.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here's the link to the aforementioned build log ('tis a great job):
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


So if those rings have to be shaved down, wouldnt the tabs for the front grill have to be modified as well? (have not looked through the build log yet)

*Looks at build log* I figured it out! haha.. For whatever reason it did not occur to me to just flip the tabs the other way around.









I will definitely be saving that thread for when I begin my radiator replacement.

Thanks for the link! much appreciated.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> So if those rings have to be shaved down, wouldnt the tabs for the front grill have to be modified as well? (have not looked through the build log yet)
> 
> *Looks at build log* I figured it out! haha.. For whatever reason it did not occur to me to just flip the tabs the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be saving that thread for when I begin my radiator replacement.
> 
> Thanks for the link! much appreciated.


You're welcome, and good luck with your future builds.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> You're welcome, and good luck with your future builds.


Thanks. Another question while I still have you here, do you happen to know of any LED lit case fans that are the slim style?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Thanks. Another question while I still have you here, do you happen to know of any LED lit case fans that are the slim style?


The only ones I know of (without searching) are these Gelid ones:
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=84
15mm depth with blue LEDs, unfortunately there are no other colour options. Not sure how well they perform but the specifications seem O.K.

Other than that, all I can suggest is Google.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I have a question and request for anyone able to test this theory out, as I am unable at the moment.
> 
> I was looking at the 500r last night with the front panel attached, but drive covers removed, and had an idea. Could the H series corsair radiators fit in place of the fans, and have those slim style (15mm?) Fans fit in the space right in front? Essentially on the outsideof the case, right behind the panel.
> 
> Will slim style fans have enough room to fit there?
> 
> Are the H series (25mm*) radiators able to fit in place of the stock LED fans, without removing the hard drive cages?


this guy did it. i wont find the specific post. you should read the build log anyway.
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> The only ones I know of (without searching) are these Gelid ones:
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=84
> 15mm depth with blue LEDs, unfortunately there are no other colour options. Not sure how well they perform but the specifications seem O.K.
> 
> Other than that, all I can suggest is Google.


Thanks. I'll do some more searching. And if my school money comes in when I expect it to, I may just grab some regular 25mm fans with decent static pressure and perform the few small mods it would take to allow it to fit in front.


----------



## El-Fuego

Trying some cable management here :



back side :



still work in progress.
I'm very happy I went with the 500R, It's very flexible


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Trying some cable management here :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still work in progress.
> I'm very happy I went with the 500R, It's very flexible


Keep at it...looks like it's getting there.


----------



## prz3m3k96

Two corsair's


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> Two corsair's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where's the parrot?


----------



## Bad Fenny

Hey all,

Just found this thread and thought I would introduce myself as a fellow Carbide owner and new to the forums.

I posted my Corsair 400R case mod on the "Build Log" forum under "post-apocalyptic mod" I believe this is the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1400635/case-mod-build-log-post-apocalyptic-mod

I realize this is not the typical type of build on these forums as everything seems to be shiny and new. However, I think there is a certain appeal to used and worn if the theme is right. Anyway just wanted to say howdy and look for some feedback. I am also in the gallery.

Cheers smile.gif

Fen


----------



## Thoman

Can someone be so kind to measure the two red lines?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoman*
> 
> Can someone be so kind to measure the two red lines?


11 3/4" H x 8 5/8" W


----------



## Thoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> 11 3/4" H x 8 5/8" W


Thanks for helping out!








Are these rough or precise measurements?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoman*
> 
> Thanks for helping out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these rough or precise measurements?


These are from the very inside of the metal of the case, where the mesh grill starts. I wouldnt say rough, but I wouldnt say pinpoint accurate either. The edges line up almost perfectly at those measurments.


----------



## Ricwin

Bought a Corsair H60 recently and must admit I'm quite impressed with it. Picked up the '2013 Edition' for £41 on Ebay still sealed in its box, absolute bargain









Replaced the single Corsair SP120 fan with a pair of Xilence Redwing fans. Although they are not designed for use on a radiator and as a result the pair of them don't cool it as well as the single Corsair fan: its a damn sight quieter at full rpm. Plus they look cooler than the the oem gray fan lol


----------



## prz3m3k96

Work is in progress..



More pics and information in my worklog:
http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/page__p__11716500entry11716500


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> Work is in progress..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and information in my worklog:
> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/page__p__11716500entry11716500


Whats your plan?


----------



## prz3m3k96

I am going to cut a window, sleeve cables and do covers.


----------



## Phoebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> cool thanks, so here the rad is inside and the fan in this gap below the mesh or both inside ?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


El Fuego, not sure if anyone answered your last question...I just put an H220 in a 500R myself. There are a couple things to note about installing this system in a 500R:

1. you will need to install the fans on top of the case (they fit perfectly under the mesh screen) and the radiator/reservoir inside the case. You cannot fit the entire fan/radiator assembly inside the case due to the placement of the mobo. I *think* you could put the rad+fans all on top (the hoses are really very long), but you would not be able to use the grill, and I'm not sure what the benefit would be.
2. you will have to mount the radiator "upside down" (fill port facing down) because the reservoir extends beyond the top of the radiator and the radiator will not lay flush at the top of the case.

This set up has not caused me any trouble. I'm getting excellent temps (low 30's idle / high 50's under heavy load tests) and my PC is SO much quieter than it was on air. I'm really impressed with the setup so far. Looking forward to taking my OC up a few notches.


----------



## Destrto

You can place the radiator (depending how big the port side is) on the outside, where the mesh grill is, and the fans inside. Or vice versa, like Phoebus described. Depending on how you want your airflow. I have an H100 in my top area of the 500R and it fits perfectly, I couldve mounted it either way, as well. The H110 also fits with slight modifications to the screw holes provided, and a little cutting near the back for the port side to fit down into the case.


----------



## Gleniu

Do you mind if I join with my Corsair Carbide Series 540 air?


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Do you mind if I join with my Corsair Carbide Series 540 air?


I'm pretty sure I just had a crisis in my pants....







.... Fantastic looking build. The 540 Air makes me want to retire my 500r and get a new build.


----------



## Destrto

No...Something that sweet looking is not allowed here.. Please take that amazing thing away..


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoebus*
> 
> El Fuego, not sure if anyone answered your last question...I just put an H220 in a 500R myself. There are a couple things to note about installing this system in a 500R:
> 
> 1. you will need to install the fans on top of the case (they fit perfectly under the mesh screen) and the radiator/reservoir inside the case. You cannot fit the entire fan/radiator assembly inside the case due to the placement of the mobo. I *think* you could put the rad+fans all on top (the hoses are really very long), but you would not be able to use the grill, and I'm not sure what the benefit would be.
> 2. you will have to mount the radiator "upside down" (fill port facing down) because the reservoir extends beyond the top of the radiator and the radiator will not lay flush at the top of the case.
> 
> This set up has not caused me any trouble. I'm getting excellent temps (low 30's idle / high 50's under heavy load tests) and my PC is SO much quieter than it was on air. I'm really impressed with the setup so far. Looking forward to taking my OC up a few notches.


THANKS, I got Corsair H110 instead, the H220 is not that compatible with my Mobo, It will hit the VRMs and cover one of the DIMM slots.


----------



## unequalteck

just reloop my WC, and clearer image


----------



## Mad Gamer

Here is my little baby


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

oh well~
i finally done it~
how? any comment for my 1st WC rig~




ps;noob phone camera


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1qaz1qaz*
> 
> oh well~
> i finally done it~
> how? any comment for my 1st WC rig~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps;noob phone camera


Looks good. Just curious... do you have another rad externally mounted? Just dont know where the tubes off your gpu are going to and coming from...


----------



## GODMODE09

Hi guys ,
I have a 400r and the front microphone jack is not working . I guess it never worked before . This is the 1st time I'm trying it 1 year after I bought.
How do I make it work ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GODMODE09*
> 
> Hi guys ,
> I have a 400r and the front microphone jack is not working . I guess it never worked before . This is the 1st time I'm trying it 1 year after I bought.
> How do I make it work ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Make sure your front audio jack is connected to your motherboard.


----------



## her9019

will be joining the 300R club soon... just waiting for the video card and than done. pictures soon.


----------



## Beemo

Here's my 200R, I apologize about my cable management. It looks better now, promise. However I don't have a current picture.

http://s6.photobucket.com/user/Tarant/media/20130615_175950_zpse877522c.jpg.html

btw its the rig in my sig.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> Here's my 200R, I apologize about my cable management. It looks better now, promise. However I don't have a current picture.
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/Tarant/media/20130615_175950_zpse877522c.jpg.html
> 
> btw its the rig in my sig.


yours looks 10 times better than mine.
lol I started with almost perfect cable management, then i start adding more components that needs more cables and now it's a total mess, so what, no one will look inside my case.


----------



## Destrto

Question guys. I got a reply for an RMA of the molex connector attached to the front panel assembly. However, they want me to ship them mine first (standard procedure, I know) but do they want the whole font panel assembly? Or just the miles part that I'm getting replaced.


----------



## AzureTech

can a hyper 212 EVO fit a corsair 300r?


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureTech*
> 
> can a hyper 212 EVO fit a corsair 300r?


Easily !


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1qaz1qaz*
> 
> oh well~
> i finally done it~
> how? any comment for my 1st WC rig~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps;noob phone camera


Can someone explain the flow in this loop? Where do the two lines off the bottom of the GPU lead to?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> Can someone explain the flow in this loop? Where do the two lines off the bottom of the GPU lead to?


stealth sli gpu block







lol


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> Can someone explain the flow in this loop? Where do the two lines off the bottom of the GPU lead to?


I think he mentioned that it leads to an external radiator.


----------



## Namkab

Ill try to explain why im confused, its most likely just something that I am missing. I drew a picture assuming the bottom two lines from the GPU lead to an external rad. My question is, wouldnt there be flow trying to fight itself at the exit of the GPU block? The yellow arrow is me trying to show the flow through the GPU block. Would this just make the GPU block and the external rad in parallel?


----------



## JKin08

Hi all,

I recently built a pc using the 500r and it turned out great! I am now interested in watercooling, (little knowledge thus far).Could anyone tell me good products to start with? I would like to just cool the CPU as of now.

Thanks!


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently built a pc using the 500r and it turned out great! I am now interested in watercooling, (little knowledge thus far).Could anyone tell me good products to start with? I would like to just cool the CPU as of now.
> 
> Thanks!


If it's the CPU you looking for, I'd suggest going for AIO, like Corsair H110, H100i,
if you planning on extending it in the future you can get something swiftech H220 (not a big fan myself),
or you can go full custom, if you have the money and the experience for it full custom is the best.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> If it's the CPU you looking for, I'd suggest going for AIO, like Corsair H110, H100i,
> if you planning on extending it in the future you can get something swiftech H220 (not a big fan myself),
> or you can go full custom, if you have the money and the experience for it full custom is the best.


My last build actually ran an h100i when it came out. Im interested in custom water cooling. I read a forum on this website but im wondering for the 500r specifically what are good watercooling products!


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> My last build actually ran an h100i when it came out. Im interested in custom water cooling. I read a forum on this website but im wondering for the 500r specifically what are good watercooling products!


well you can run 280mm on top easily, as far as custom, some people moved the drives bay and were able to add 240mm there, some mount their rads externally, you have hose opening for it too on the back, i believe you can mount 360mm on the back.
each one of us have different taste, me watercool = better cooling. no lights, not colours. case will be closed all the times, lights off and that's it, others (most of the people) when they do water cooling they are doing it for the show as well as cooling.
so you have to do your research on that yourself, we have a great water cooling section here.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> My last build actually ran an h100i when it came out. Im interested in custom water cooling. I read a forum on this website but im wondering for the 500r specifically what are good watercooling products!


Good water cooling products are kind of a personal taste and opinion. What suits you and your budget will determine that. How sleak or big and flashy you want to go, if something simple will suffice. That sort of thing. There are also plenty of vendors with representatives on here that you could get in touch with and ask about their most popular products for what you plan to build.


----------



## pc-illiterate

how much do you want to spend?
only a slim 280 will fit in the top of the 500r. even then you cant do push/pull fans.
if you arent afraid to mod and spend some cash, the sky is the limit.
and we need to know whats in your rig...


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> how much do you want to spend?
> only a slim 280 will fit in the top of the 500r. even then you cant do push/pull fans.
> if you arent afraid to mod and spend some cash, the sky is the limit.
> and we need to know whats in your rig...


Im willing to mod what I need to, ive already done a complete side window on the rig and ive modded some of the drive bays and hdd bays. ( Build is all Black and Blue) Not anything too crazy but it interests me. As of price im pretty flexible with anything. As of now here are my components:

CPU: i5 3570k
Mobo: MSi Z77a-G45 Thunderbolt
GPU: MSi Gefroce GTX 660Ti PE/OC
Memory: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance
Hdd: WD Blue 1 TB
Ssd: 120GB Samsung 840 Series
Cooling: H100i push/pull with Corsair SP 120 High performance eddition

The only thing im interested in cooling would be the CPU and taking out the H100i for something custom. (Hence why i did a side window lol)


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Im willing to mod what I need to, ive already done a complete side window on the rig and ive modded some of the drive bays and hdd bays. ( Build is all Black and Blue) Not anything too crazy but it interests me. As of price im pretty flexible with anything. As of now here are my components:
> 
> CPU: i5 3570k
> Mobo: MSi Z77a-G45 Thunderbolt
> GPU: MSi Gefroce GTX 660Ti PE/OC
> Memory: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance
> Hdd: WD Blue 1 TB
> Ssd: 120GB Samsung 840 Series
> Cooling: H100i push/pull with Corsair SP 120 High performance eddition
> 
> The only thing im interested in cooling would be the CPU and taking out the H100i for something custom. (Hence why i did a side window lol)


Oh, and PSU is Corsair HX 850W


----------



## Ozzy the sixth

Has anyone tried the plastidip spray on the 500r? Mainly on the top and front grills.


----------



## JKin08

Has anyone tried putting a Black Ice GT Stealth X-Flow where the rear exhaust fan is on a 500r? If so did it work out well? Planing to use this for custom CPU watercooling.


----------



## vonss

¿Is there any way to improve or enhance the HDD rails on the 400R to further reduce the vibration from my WD Black?


----------



## Lukimbia

My Corsiar 500r
What do you guys think?

I will soon upload pics of the inside


----------



## Lukimbia

b


----------



## Lukimbia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Im willing to mod what I need to, ive already done a complete side window on the rig and ive modded some of the drive bays and hdd bays. ( Build is all Black and Blue) Not anything too crazy but it interests me. As of price im pretty flexible with anything. As of now here are my components:
> 
> CPU: i5 3570k
> Mobo: MSi Z77a-G45 Thunderbolt
> GPU: MSi Gefroce GTX 660Ti PE/OC
> Memory: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance
> Hdd: WD Blue 1 TB
> Ssd: 120GB Samsung 840 Series
> Cooling: H100i push/pull with Corsair SP 120 High performance eddition
> 
> The only thing im interested in cooling would be the CPU and taking out the H100i for something custom. (Hence why i did a side window lol)


What i would try doing is removing the HDD cages and the optical drive bays.
I did this on mine and you get SOOO much space for a REALLY THICK triple 120 with fans in push pull
You can do something creative with the missing optical drive or you could just purchase an external one
Because of the lack of HDD cages, you could mount the HDD somewhere else. there is plenty of space
or if you are using an ssd, there is a space behind the MOBO tray perfect for one or two ssds


----------



## bobbycarver

Currently I have the zalman z11 and I'm looking to buy the 500r is it worth it?


----------



## Kendray

I went from the z11 to the 500r, I love it but if i knew the 540air was coming out I would of tried thay before the 500r


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kendray*
> 
> I went from the z11 to the 500r, I love it but if i knew the 540air was coming out I would of tried thay before the 500r


I was thinking the same thing, i got mine less than 2 weeks from the 540, but when i saw it in real life i didnt like it,
the only thing that's awesome about 540 is the cable management, since the PSU is on the other side.


----------



## Kendray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, i got mine less than 2 weeks from the 540, but when i saw it in real life i didnt like it,
> the only thing that's awesome about 540 is the cable management, since the PSU is on the other side.


I think I got mine 3 weeks before, the manag ement is nice but I also think it has way more cooling options air or liquid. And it's not an oeiginal form factor which I like


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Im willing to mod what I need to, ive already done a complete side window on the rig and ive modded some of the drive bays and hdd bays. ( Build is all Black and Blue) Not anything too crazy but it interests me. As of price im pretty flexible with anything. As of now here are my components:
> 
> CPU: i5 3570k
> Mobo: MSi Z77a-G45 Thunderbolt
> GPU: MSi Gefroce GTX 660Ti PE/OC
> Memory: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance
> Hdd: WD Blue 1 TB
> Ssd: 120GB Samsung 840 Series
> Cooling: H100i push/pull with Corsair SP 120 High performance eddition
> 
> The only thing im interested in cooling would be the CPU and taking out the H100i for something custom. (Hence why i did a side window lol)


have you made any plans yet? a pump is about $80-100 depending mainly on retailer(or a dcp 4.0 pump with res for less than $100). a res is as cheap as $25 and up to whatever you want to spend. a block is $50-60 depending on which you want. tubing is another $25-30 and fittings(if you use barbs) can be about $15 up to $50. a radiator on the other hand, will run you about $45 up to $100 depending on brand and size. fans, lol at the thought. cheap and good or expensive and slightly better($7 each up to $30 each). give us a ballpark monetary figure and see how many people chime in for set-ups.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Oh, and PSU is Corsair HX 850W


I may snag another 660ti for a good SLI scale before custom loop but its worth it if you want to max out your chip potentially.


----------



## sgtgates

DELETE


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> have you made any plans yet? a pump is about $80-100 depending mainly on retailer(or a dcp 4.0 pump with res for less than $100). a res is as cheap as $25 and up to whatever you want to spend. a block is $50-60 depending on which you want. tubing is another $25-30 and fittings(if you use barbs) can be about $15 up to $50. a radiator on the other hand, will run you about $45 up to $100 depending on brand and size. fans, lol at the thought. cheap and good or expensive and slightly better($7 each up to $30 each). give us a ballpark monetary figure and see how many people chime in for set-ups.


Probably under 300 (Give or take-not to strict of a point). Im just curious to see how people utilized the space in the 500r, thats what im a little worried about is space.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Probably under 300 (Give or take-not to strict of a point). Im just curious to see how people utilized the space in the 500r, thats what im a little worried about is space.


lol, look at my pics in my profile.1 xt45 360 in the top, 1 xt45 240 in the front. it works so much better with the rad box i made in the front hdd area.

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/45950#post_20362231


----------



## prz3m3k96




----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> lol, look at my pics in my profile.1 xt45 360 in the top, 1 xt45 240 in the front. it works so much better with the rad box i made in the front hdd area.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/45950#post_20362231


How exactly does that front box work?


----------



## pc-illiterate

I'll put up some pics tonight if I can get time. The backside is open with 2 120 fans pulling the warm air out. I'm going to cut 2 holes for a pair of 80mm fans when I find a hole saw.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I'll put up some pics tonight if I can get time. The backside is open with 2 120 fans pulling the warm air out. I'm going to cut 2 holes for a pair of 80mm fans when I find a hole saw.


Sweet. Im definitely interested in your setup haha


----------



## CannedBullets

Just got a Corsair 200R as a sidegrade/rebuild, I'll put it all together on Friday but i have some questions.

So this is right where the screw for the middle screw hole on the motherboard would go, but this pin is just taking place instead, when I install the motherboard do I just place the motherboard's middle screwhole on it?



Also, the 200R only came with around 3 or 4 removable standoffs, I'm assuming these are supposed to be the built in standoffs? But they seem to be molded into the case, wouldn't it cause grounding issues?


----------



## Ricwin

On the 200R, you don't need to use any standoffs. Just put the motherboard straight in and screw in where necessary. The raised middle standoff allows you to place the motherboard without it moving around. Its one of the many features of the 200R, although its one we've done without for years in budget cases.
It wont make any contact or cause grounding issues.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> On the 200R, you don't need to use any standoffs. Just put the motherboard straight in and screw in where necessary. The raised middle standoff allows you to place the motherboard without it moving around. Its one of the many features of the 200R, although its one we've done without for years in budget cases.
> It wont make any contact or cause grounding issues.


EDIT: Never mind, didn't read the post fully. Sorry


----------



## Mounty

Howdy all, I'm brand new here.

Got myself an H100i yesterday. After much internet research I was pretty sure that it wouldn't fit into my 300R without some sort of modification (it depends on your mobo at the end of the day). I have a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP motherboard. As luck would have it my H100i and it's fans JUST cleared the RAM by less than a millimetre. BUT my mobo has an 8 pin power cable connection in the way, and there is simply no way to seat my second fan with that in the way.

I thought of mounting both fans on top of the case but I found that the cables were not long enough for the front fan. I didn't want to have to cut or drill my mesh or case in any way.

Then I got creative.

Don't laugh, this WORKS! It isn't pretty (I don't give a damn what a PC looks like, as long as it works well). So yes, there is a fan cable going around the back of my case, and yes it is stuck on with insulation tape and yes my "cable management" is not very pretty at all, but I really don't care because my cooler is working, the airflow in the case is decent and I didn't have to cut anything to get it in.

Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you, a rather unique H100i fan configuration...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







No, I have no idea why the picture loads sideways.

For the record both fans are configured to push through the radiator. I realise that this means some air goes through both but the temperatures are staying typically H100i low and i haven't seen any negative effects from this configuration. While I would hesitate to recommend it as a primary configuration for an H100i, it definitely works for me. So if anyone else with a 300R and a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP mobo wants to know if they can get an H100i to fit into their case without any modification then the answer is yes (sort of).


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mounty*
> 
> Howdy all, I'm brand new here.
> 
> Got myself an H100i yesterday. After much internet research I was pretty sure that it wouldn't fit into my 300R without some sort of modification (it depends on your mobo at the end of the day). I have a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP motherboard. As luck would have it my H100i and it's fans JUST cleared the RAM by less than a millimetre. BUT my mobo has an 8 pin power cable connection in the way, and there is simply no way to seat my second fan with that in the way.
> 
> I thought of mounting both fans on top of the case but I found that the cables were not long enough for the front fan. I didn't want to have to cut or drill my mesh or case in any way.
> 
> Then I got creative.
> 
> Don't laugh, this WORKS! It isn't pretty (I don't give a damn what a PC looks like, as long as it works well). So yes, there is a fan cable going around the back of my case, and yes it is stuck on with insulation tape and yes my "cable management" is not very pretty at all, but I really don't care because my cooler is working, the airflow in the case is decent and I didn't have to cut anything to get it in.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you, a rather unique H100i fan configuration...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have no idea why the picture loads sideways.
> 
> For the record both fans are configured to push through the radiator. I realise that this means some air goes through both but the temperatures are staying typically H100i low and i haven't seen any negative effects from this configuration. While I would hesitate to recommend it as a primary configuration for an H100i, it definitely works for me. So if anyone else with a 300R and a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP mobo wants to know if they can get an H100i to fit into their case without any modification then the answer is yes (sort of).


great thinking!, but i'd recommend to make both fans move the air in one direction, like both pushing/pulling the air out of the case.


----------



## Hooy

Hey guys, just rearranged my 500R a day or two ago. Any suggestions on how to clean this up? I was thinking sleeved PCI-E cables in black. Any and all feedback is great. Also looking for a cable sleever!

Specs:

3570K @ 4.5
Swiftech H220 (previously H60, H80i, H100i - never buying Corsair Link products again)
Asrock Extreme4
G Skill 16gb
SLI MSI 670 Power Edition
Seasonic X650
3x Cougar LED, 2x 2150 rpm Typhoons, 2x Swiftech fans that I might swap out for Typhoons since I can't see them anyways (I used them because they were white lol)


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Hey guys, just rearranged my 500R a day or two ago. Any suggestions on how to clean this up? I was thinking sleeved PCI-E cables in black. Any and all feedback is great. Also looking for a cable sleever!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 3570K @ 4.5
> Swiftech H220 (previously H60, H80i, H100i - never buying Corsair Link products again)
> Asrock Extreme4
> G Skill 16gb
> SLI MSI 670 Power Edition
> Seasonic X650
> 3x Cougar LED, 2x 2150 rpm Typhoons, 2x Swiftech fans that I might swap out for Typhoons since I can't see them anyways (I used them because they were white lol)


Hey Hooy. If it was my personal build (Have a 500r also) I would definitely sleeve the PCI-E cables. I would also try to get rid of the "+2" wires connected to your 670's. Also I can't really tell from the picture but what are the flat black wires behind the 670's going into the grommet near by? I would try to dress those up also. As an idea (going off your fan LEDs) it might be nice looking to do some red cabel sleeving? It would definitely add some nice color touches


----------



## wankels974

Hello, here I am again here.
I'm sorry I speak very little English, btw I use google translate.

Anyway I love this page and I wanted to share with you my full Corsair 500r ^ ^

Corsair Carbide 500R -
Asus ROG - Maximus V formula
Intel Core i7 2600K
Corsair Dominator GT 4 x 4 Go DDR3 PC17000 CAS 9
Corsair HX - 850W
2 Asus GeForce GTX 670 DCUII TOP- 2 Go (GTX670-DC2T-2GD5)
2 Corsair Force Series GT - 240 Go
Samsung 840 pro 256
Corsair Hydro Series - H100i
2 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Dual pack
2 Corsair SP120 High Performance - Dual pack
2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - SATA III 6 Gb/s - 2 To
Corsair Kit câbles modulaires Rouge HX / TXM
Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition

LOGITECH G930
Corsair VENGEANCE K60
Corsair VENGEANCE M60 Performance FPS
Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Hey Hooy. If it was my personal build (Have a 500r also) I would definitely sleeve the PCI-E cables. I would also try to get rid of the "+2" wires connected to your 670's. Also I can't really tell from the picture but what are the flat black wires behind the 670's going into the grommet near by? I would try to dress those up also. As an idea (going off your fan LEDs) it might be nice looking to do some red cabel sleeving? It would definitely add some nice color touches


Thanks for the response!

I really want to have the PCI cables sleeved too. Do you have any suggestions on where to start? Self sleeving, or a purchasable set?

Hmmm. Can the +2 just be cut off?

The cables behind the 670's are USB 3.0 (top) and SATA (bottom)


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I really want to have the PCI cables sleeved too. Do you have any suggestions on where to start? Self sleeving, or a purchasable set?
> 
> Hmmm. Can the +2 just be cut off?
> 
> The cables behind the 670's are USB 3.0 (top) and SATA (bottom)


They cant really be "just cut off" but i would do a search on how to! I've seen it done multiple times (havent had to do it myself). Now with sleeving theres a couple options. If youd like an experience then go ahead and self sleeve lol. Its not "hard" persay but make sure you have plenty of time set aside (also a heat gun or blow dryer for heat shrink). But now there's another option...you could actually get cable extenders that are colored! The only pain with that is the fact that youd have a jumbled mess behind the case with wires..but who sees that right?







I would suggest that all PSU cables be self sleeved for best look..trial and error my friend! And of course if you wanted the SATAs and what nots that would have to be self done. Not really any options for extenders there! Sorry for the long post but I hope it helps!


----------



## Destrto

I just separated mine and hid them behind the back panel. Only sleeved the 6pin cables I needed to plug in.


----------



## Centenial

Let me start by saying, I am in no way a silverstone fanboy, but my god, this might just be the best looking a.i.o liquid cooler ive ever seen.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Let me start by saying, I am in no way a silverstone fanboy, but my god, this might just be the best looking a.i.o liquid cooler ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So priiity!!

But the corrugated tubing?? Ewww. That's the first thing to go if I ever bought one.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> So priiity!!
> 
> But the corrugated tubing?? Ewww. That's the first thing to go if I ever bought one.


yes she is, i mean it is, well both are pretty


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Let me start by saying, I am in no way a silverstone fanboy, but my god, this might just be the best looking a.i.o liquid cooler ive ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> So priiity!!
> 
> But the corrugated tubing?? Ewww. That's the first thing to go if I ever bought one.


I don't know what you guys are thinking because I find it quite fugly.









The combination of aluminum, white and black just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are thinking because I find it quite fugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The combination of aluminum, white and black just doesn't sit well with me.


To each his own. I personally would swap out the fans, as the white blades arent for me. But the black and aluminum looks good to me.


----------



## Tom114

Has someone already tried to replace the entire sidepanel with acrylic?
Like this: 

But with the 500R


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> So priiity!!
> 
> But the corrugated tubing?? Ewww. That's the first thing to go if I ever bought one.


+1, those tubes are so cheap looking!


----------



## DarkTAO

I have the 300r for my HTPC, and the 500r for my 4770k build.
Love the case series. Cost/performance is great.


----------



## luckymatt

Getting ready to put together a Haswell build..I've got the 500R (white), with the H110 watercool system. I can't decide which direction the radiator fans should be blowing...as "intake", they will be using outside air to cool, but then blowing all that hot air from the radiator right into the case. On the other hand, if they're configured to exhaust, hot air from inside the case is being used to cool the radiator, probably making it less effective.

Is there a general consensus as to which configuration is best? Has anyone thoroughly tested both ways to see which provides better overall cooling (not just cpu, but vga, ram, etc)?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Getting ready to put together a Haswell build..I've got the 500R (white), with the H110 watercool system. I can't decide which direction the radiator fans should be blowing...as "intake", they will be using outside air to cool, but then blowing all that hot air from the radiator right into the case. On the other hand, if they're configured to exhaust, hot air from inside the case is being used to cool the radiator, probably making it less effective.
> 
> Is there a general consensus as to which configuration is best? Has anyone thoroughly tested both ways to see which provides better overall cooling (not just cpu, but vga, ram, etc)?


I don't remember where I read that before but the different was like 1c or something like that, I went with the exhaust since It will be much easier to clean and it will take the hot air out, with the 500R you also have the 200mm + the 2x120mm fans as intake so you'll have good air circulation

this is my confg so far :


----------



## CaptainZombie

What does everyone think of the 300R that owns the case? I was thinking of the Air 540 for a HTPC, but don't want to spend that much since I'm gonna be getting rid of my Silverstone case. I modded it a bit too much and it got screwed up because I was trying too much to make it like a regular case with more options. I think the 200 or 300R will allow me to do more with the case.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I don't remember where I read that before but the different was like 1c or something like that, I went with the exhaust since It will be much easier to clean and it will take the hot air out, with the 500R you also have the 200mm + the 2x120mm fans as intake so you'll have good air circulation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is my confg so far :


Yea, the difference from intake to exhaust is no more than 2C.

Having my H100 fans as intake actually made more of a difference in temp to my GPU's than anything.

Dont forget you also have space to mount 2 120mm fans on the back side of the HDD cages inside the case.


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I don't remember where I read that before but the different was like 1c or something like that, I went with the exhaust since It will be much easier to clean and it will take the hot air out, with the 500R you also have the 200mm + the 2x120mm fans as intake so you'll have good air circulation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is my confg so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the difference from intake to exhaust is no more than 2C.
> 
> Having my H100 fans as intake actually made more of a difference in temp to my GPU's than anything.
> 
> Dont forget you also have space to mount 2 120mm fans on the back side of the HDD cages inside the case.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys...I'm not sure why I'm hung up on it...I may try to direct the air somehow. Maybe some kind of jury rigged vent that takes air directly from one of the front intakes up to the radiator fans. With the big fat side fan going, there will still be plenty of intake. Or maybe I'm just thinking about it too hard.

PS I will be running an SLI setup if that makes any difference in overall fan orientation/placement.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Thanks guys...I'm not sure why I'm hung up on it...I may try to direct the air somehow. Maybe some kind of jury rigged vent that takes air directly from one of the front intakes up to the radiator fans. With the big fat side fan going, there will still be plenty of intake. Or maybe I'm just thinking about it too hard.
> 
> PS I will be running an SLI setup if that makes any difference in overall fan orientation/placement.


It wont make much difference in temps. i think you are thinking about it too hard to be honest.

If you really are concerned about gettng enough airflow, grab a couple 120mm or 140mm fans and replace the 200mm on the side panel. That will give you more directed airflow across your graphics cards.

As far as airflow through the radiator up top, direction or venting wont help much at all.


----------



## Destrto

Anybody happen to know what is in the stock LED Corsair fans that allows that button on the 500R to turn off just the LED's?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Anybody happen to know what is in the stock LED Corsair fans that allows that button on the 500R to turn off just the LED's?


i do. the wire that is rpm read on other fans, is the led power for the corsair fans.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i do. the wire that is rpm read on other fans, is the led power for the corsair fans.


Ahh. that would explain why the button no longer turns off the LED of these Yate Loons I plugged in. I'm guessing there isnt any way to fix that?


----------



## CaptainZombie

I just picked up the 300R last night and I am about halfway through moving my system into the new case. I purchased a few additional fans yesterday to add to the case.

In the front I have 2 x 120mm SP120's blowing air in.
In the rear, I have an H60 setup with a 1 x 120mm SP120 pull setup as an exhaust. Should I set this up as push/pull?
For the top, should I set those as an exhaust? Right now I placed the 140mm fan that was in the front and I was going to add 1 x 120mm SP120 to that or just go with 2x 120mm on the top.
What do you guys recommend, any thoughts?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just picked up the 300R last night and I am about halfway through moving my system into the new case. I purchased a few additional fans yesterday to add to the case.
> 
> In the front I have 2 x 120mm SP120's blowing air in.
> In the rear, I have an H60 setup with a 1 x 120mm SP120 pull setup as an exhaust. Should I set this up as push/pull?
> For the top, should I set those as an exhaust? Right now I placed the 140mm fan that was in the front and I was going to add 1 x 120mm SP120 to that or just go with 2x 120mm on the top.
> What do you guys recommend, any thoughts?


I would have suggested the AF fans rather than SP for intake (but you've already bought them), as the names state, one is for AirFlow and the other is for Static Pressure. Although you make think static pressure is better for moving air through the HDD cage, it isn't, leave the SP fans for radiators. The AF fans are excellent when it comes to airflow and they're almost silent, too.

Because you're not using AF fans, and you have SP120 fans for intake at the front I'd suggest using the top fans as intake too, leaving the H60 fans as the only exhaust. This should be produce better temperatures inside the case and keep up a positive pressure.

Though you can always try out different configurations and see what gives you the best result. Good luck.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I would have suggested the AF fans rather than SP for intake (but you've already bought them), as the names state, one is for AirFlow and the other is for Static Pressure. Although you make think static pressure is better for moving air through the HDD cage, it isn't, leave the SP fans for radiators. The AF fans are excellent when it comes to airflow and they're almost silent, too.
> 
> Because you're not using AF fans, and you have SP120 fans for intake at the front I'd suggest using the top fans as intake too, leaving the H60 fans as the only exhaust. This should be produce better temperatures inside the case and keep up a positive pressure.
> 
> Though you can always try out different configurations and see what gives you the best result. Good luck.


Are the AF fans much louder though than the SP's? I can always move the SP's to the top and purchase a set of AF's to add to the front or could exchange these for some AF's.

For the H60, should I do push/pull?


----------



## Destrto

I thought consensus was that AF fans were better in non obstructed areas, and SP fans were better for pushing air through obstructed areas like radiators and HDD cages.??


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I thought consensus was that AF fans were better in non obstructed areas, and SP fans were better for pushing air through obstructed areas like radiators and HDD cages.??


That's what I've found. The static pressure fans are meant to push through something like a radiator, while "AF" or Air Flow models are meant for case sides, exhaust ports, etc.

Things like the Corsair H100i come stock with a set of SP110's if I remember right.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are the AF fans much louder though than the SP's? I can always move the SP's to the top and purchase a set of AF's to add to the front or could exchange these for some AF's.
> 
> For the H60, should I do push/pull?


The I have both the AF120s and SP120s, the AFs run at full speed with the SPs at half speed. The AF120s are actually quieter as far as I can tell.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I thought consensus was that AF fans were better in non obstructed areas, and SP fans were better for pushing air through obstructed areas like radiators and HDD cages.??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> That's what I've found. The static pressure fans are meant to push through something like a radiator, while "AF" or Air Flow models are meant for case sides, exhaust ports, etc.
> 
> Things like the Corsair H100i come stock with a set of SP110's if I remember right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> The I have both the AF120s and SP120s, the AFs run at full speed with the SPs at half speed. The AF120s are actually quieter as far as I can tell.


Are you guys recommending than that the two fans I have in the front stay as the SP120's, then place 2 AF120's on the top for exhaust, then just use the fan that came with the H60 for exhaust?

How is the side window on the 300r? I am thinking of actually ordering it from the Corsair store.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I thought consensus was that AF fans were better in non obstructed areas, and SP fans were better for pushing air through obstructed areas like radiators and HDD cages.??


The SP fans are indeed best for radiators, but I've found that the AF fans are a lot better at getting air through my HDD cage than the SP fans. I've got 2 HDDs and an SSD in the bottom cage of my 500R and 2 AF120s as intake, because the air flow is great with those fans it flows through the cage and helps cool the case. I tried using an SP120 instead and the case temperatures rose only by about 1-2 degrees Celsius, but most surprisingly the HDD temperatures rose by 3-4. Probably because the heat wasn't being directed through the case but stagnating at the cage.

So for radiators, the static pressure is needed, but for airflow through HDD cages and the case in general, AF fans work great.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> The SP fans are indeed best for radiators, but I've found that the AF fans are a lot better at getting air through my HDD cage than the SP fans. I've got 2 HDDs and an SSD in the bottom cage of my 500R and 2 AF120s as intake, because the air flow is great with those fans it flows through the cage and helps cool the case. I tried using an SP120 instead and the case temperatures rose only by about 1-2 degrees Celsius, but most surprisingly the HDD temperatures rose by 3-4. Probably because the heat wasn't being directed through the case but stagnating at the cage.
> 
> So for radiators, the static pressure is needed, but for airflow through HDD cages and the case in general, AF fans work great.


I was just watching a video by Linus Tech Tips and Linus was saying that the AF120 fans should be in the front to push air through the case, then the same should be applied with the top of the case. For the rad to use the SP120 like you said.

So I'll just take these SP's back to Tiger Direct and exchange them for the AF's.


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are you guys recommending than that the two fans I have in the front stay as the SP120's, then place 2 AF120's on the top for exhaust, then just use the fan that came with the H60 for exhaust?
> 
> How is the side window on the 300r? I am thinking of actually ordering it from the Corsair store.


I left the stock fans that came with my 300r alone, and added 5 NZXT FN-140RB for air flow on every other spot.
Personally, I think a SP fan would be wasted, since blowing into a case, or out into the open without any restriction would be a low pressure situation, where you'd use a low pressure fan. SP fans are meant to blow through or against something. That being said, I guess they could do ok as exhaust fans?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> I left the stock fans that came with my 300r alone, and added 5 NZXT FN-140RB for air flow on every other spot.
> Personally, I think a SP fan would be wasted, since blowing into a case, or out into the open without any restriction would be a low pressure situation, where you'd use a low pressure fan. SP fans are meant to blow through or against something. That being said, I guess they could do ok as exhaust fans?


How loud is that stock 140mm in the front though? I am going to be keeping this system in the living room, so I want to try and keep things as quiet as possible if I can.


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How loud is that stock 140mm in the front though? I am going to be keeping this system in the living room, so I want to try and keep things as quiet as possible if I can.


My 300r houses my HTPC. That's a 3570 using a stock cooler. Before I ever added the NZXT's, the case was silent. If it wasn't for the front LED, I'd not have been able to tell it was on. Even with 5 more fans, there's no change in volume. It's silent, or near enough.

I've had no sound issues from the stock fans in my 300r or 500r, though I did swap out the 200mm that came with the 500r.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> My 300r houses my HTPC. That's a 3570 using a stock cooler. Before I ever added the NZXT's, the case was silent. If it wasn't for the front LED, I'd not have been able to tell it was on. Even with 5 more fans, there's no change in volume. It's silent, or near enough.
> 
> I've had no sound issues from the stock fans in my 300r or 500r, though I did swap out the 200mm that came with the 500r.


That is good to know, thanks for all your help.

How come this case does not have stand offs for the motherboard? Every case I have ever owned has had standoffs, this looks like the motherboard just screws right to the raised looking stand offs. Am I correct into thinking that? Is it because of the stand off that sits in the middle which acts as a ground?


----------



## CannedBullets

So since we're on the topic of case fans what wold be a good fan that's reliable, quiet, and could move a lot of air efficiently? I'm looking to replace the stock intake fan with a better fan.

I might get this as an intake fan. http://pcpartpicker.com/part/aerocool-case-fan-shark120mmblueedition But I'm open to suggestions if there's a better option.

Yeah I'm getting Noctua NF-F12s for my H80i also, so those are going to be my exhaust fans.


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is good to know, thanks for all your help.
> 
> How come this case does not have stand offs for the motherboard? Every case I have ever owned has had standoffs, this looks like the motherboard just screws right to the raised looking stand offs. Am I correct into thinking that? Is it because of the stand off that sits in the middle which acts as a ground?


Np. I was surprised by the built-in risers as well. As far as I know though, you're correct, the middle one is the ground. Honestly, I loved the 300r so much it sold me on going to Carbide series again when I did my Haswell build. For the price I paid for the 300r ($30 or so), it's the best case/performance I've bought.

Just a heads up for the future, if I remember correctly, the 300r can handle 240mm Rads with fans mounted inside, like the Kraken X60 and H100i. Not many budget cases could make that claim.
If you're interested, and have dust concerns or issues, DEMCi Filters makes a kit for the 300r specifically. Just FYI.
http://www.demcifilter.com/Search.aspx?Keyword=300r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So since we're on the topic of case fans what wold be a good fan that's reliable, quiet, and could move a lot of air efficiently? I'm looking to replace the stock intake fan with a better fan.
> 
> I might get this as an intake fan. http://pcpartpicker.com/part/aerocool-case-fan-shark120mmblueedition But I'm open to suggestions if there's a better option.
> 
> Yeah I'm getting Noctua NF-F12s for my H80i also, so those are going to be my exhaust fans.


Noctua, Phanteks, NZXT or Corsair are my goto fans for cases and rads. Linus Tech Tips has a lot of info on the H80i best fan setup if you're interested. Though if you're going Noctua, and chose the correct fans, you'll have no issues. Also remember the Carbide series can usually handle 140mm fans for top exhaust if you're wanting a bit extra (possible) performance.


----------



## HairyGamer

A few pics of my 200R with my Z87 stuff all jammed in there - plenty of room to add another GPU









The build went well considering the budget case - I paid $30 for it after rebate (+$5 for fan filters) so I really can't gripe about much seeing as I was able to neatly fit all of my components without much strife. I will be modding this case to fit a 240mm radiator behind the front panel and also adding a side-panel window when I get some free time.







What do you guys think?







All fans have since been switched out for Corsair's "High Performance" SP120's which got some ridiculous amounts of air flowing through the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> Np. I was surprised by the built-in risers as well. As far as I know though, you're correct, the middle one is the ground. Honestly, I loved the 300r so much it sold me on going to Carbide series again when I did my Haswell build. For the price I paid for the 300r ($30 or so), it's the best case/performance I've bought.
> 
> Just a heads up for the future, if I remember correctly, the 300r can handle 240mm Rads with fans mounted inside, like the Kraken X60 and H100i. Not many budget cases could make that claim.
> If you're interested, and have dust concerns or issues, DEMCi Filters makes a kit for the 300r specifically. Just FYI.
> http://www.demcifilter.com/Search.aspx?Keyword=300r
> Noctua, Phanteks, NZXT or Corsair are my goto fans for cases and rads. Linus Tech Tips has a lot of info on the H80i best fan setup if you're interested. Though if you're going Noctua, and chose the correct fans, you'll have no issues. Also remember the Carbide series can usually handle 140mm fans for top exhaust if you're wanting a bit extra (possible) performance.


I was quite surprised by the built-in risers too, I had never seen that before in a case. I switched out the SP's tonight for the AF's, I do not hear the fans running much at all. I am using the stock 140mm and stock 120mm at the top of the case. I will get another pair of AF's to replace those on the top. My only complaint right now with noise is my video card, when under load.

This is an excellent case and it took me a bit of time to transfer everything as I tried to keep it as clean as possible. I find it odd that they do not sell the little rubber covers for the openings on the motherboard tray where the cables run from under the tray. Those would be nice for the 300r.

I'll look at DEMCi filters.

Here are my pics from the final build for now.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> Np. I was surprised by the built-in risers as well. As far as I know though, you're correct, the middle one is the ground. Honestly, I loved the 300r so much it sold me on going to Carbide series again when I did my Haswell build. For the price I paid for the 300r ($30 or so), it's the best case/performance I've bought.
> 
> Just a heads up for the future, if I remember correctly, the 300r can handle 240mm Rads with fans mounted inside, like the Kraken X60 and H100i. Not many budget cases could make that claim.
> If you're interested, and have dust concerns or issues, DEMCi Filters makes a kit for the 300r specifically. Just FYI.
> http://www.demcifilter.com/Search.aspx?Keyword=300r
> Noctua, Phanteks, NZXT or Corsair are my goto fans for cases and rads. Linus Tech Tips has a lot of info on the H80i best fan setup if you're interested. Though if you're going Noctua, and chose the correct fans, you'll have no issues. Also remember the Carbide series can usually handle 140mm fans for top exhaust if you're wanting a bit extra (possible) performance.


Yeah I'll go with NF-F12s for my H80i, I'd go with Scythe Gentle Typhoons but I've heard they're really glitchy with CorsairLink because they aren't PWM. Yeah I'm really licking Corsair's cases, the 200R is a great budget case. I think I should have gotten that in the beginning instead of a Zalman Z9 or I should have tried to get extra money for a 400R or 500R then I could fit an H100i.

So fans with high CFM are better than fans with high static pressure for case ventilation and high static pressure fans are better than high CFM fans for radiatiors right?


----------



## AzureTech

hey guys
i have the CC300R
which is the best aio kit between the two.
Antec Kuhler 620 or the seidon 120m


----------



## AzureTech

i have a i53570k and i want to oc it to 4.5ghz


----------



## EPiiKK

Google can bring such results up quite fast. I would look it up if i was home and not on my phone, but i think linustechtips on youtube did wide testing on various AIO coolers but he used noctua fans to compare the coolers them selves removing the factor of quality of the included fan.
The coolers are mostly made by the same oems but i'm not sure if it's the same between those. I haven't heard bad things about either one. Either one will be a solid option likely.
I personally have corsair h100i with sp120 quiet fans undervolted and the same cpu at 4.5ghz 1.19v and my temps are low, i could oc higher even









Also, if you need to add something to your post, use the edit button rather


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureTech*
> 
> hey guys
> i have the CC300R
> which is the best aio kit between the two.
> Antec Kuhler 620 or the seidon 120m


I'd go with the Antec, for two reasons.

1. IMO they are a more seasoned brand in the pre-build aio kits
2. you can use the Antec Kuhler 620 later on for your GPU, if you decide to get a 2x120 aio kit like the H100 or something of that matter. 

check out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_100


----------



## malmental

time to make some mods with my 200R..


----------



## kpo6969

Any one have an opinion if the 330R will be any good?

http://www.corsair.com/us/carbide-series-330r-quiet-mid-tower-case.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139023

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_330r_review,1.html


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Any one have an opinion if the 330R will be any good?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/carbide-series-330r-quiet-mid-tower-case.html
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139023
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_330r_review,1.html


In my opinion it will be a great case if you use it how its supposed to be used..with all the sound dampening the case offers, it would be amazing for a build that would utilize something such as the H100i. It offers up to 5 fans which is great and the drop in radiator only makes it better! I also am curious to see how and where they put the pre-installed 140mm fan, it says its unrestricted by hdd cages which is definitely a plus imo:thumb:


----------



## Beemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> time to make some mods with my 200R..


Please do, I would really like to see some good mods for this little case.

The 330R is a very cool looking, I am really digging the monolithic look.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> time to make some mods with my 200R..
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, I would really like to see some good mods for this little case.
> 
> The 330R is a very cool looking, I am really digging the monolithic look.
Click to expand...

I'm sketching some mods out now, I almost tossed it for a 350D but decided to keep and work with it.
I might start a build log not sure, definitely take pics and ask for ideas and tips...


----------



## Ricwin

On my 200R, I'm tempted to replace the three drive bay covers with a mesh/grill and position a 120mm fan behind.
Probably 5mm hexagon mesh similar to the top and sides, with a black filter behind.
Pointless mod, but something different.


----------



## Beemo

I seem to be having cooling issues and iam still trying to figure out if its case related or not. So I will be looking to mod the case a little after I get things worked out.

I like the mesh idea for the front, I cant stand the mesh on the top of the case or the side mesh for that matter.


----------



## mikkelr1225

My 500R


----------



## Destrto

If I didnt need the 2 fans on the side panel to blow onto my GPU's, I would totally go for a solid acrylic panel like that. I think that looks great. The blue is a nice touch too. Good work!


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> If I didnt need the 2 fans on the side panel to blow onto my GPU's, I would totally go for a solid acrylic panel like that. I think that looks great. The blue is a nice touch too. Good work!


Yeah the reason i dont have fans on the sidepanel is because im getiing watercooling on the GPU








But if you were to get a side panel you could always just drill holes for 2x 120mm or 140mm fans


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am struggling to get the back side panel on and off on the 300R. I even have my cables tied down to the point where they don't interfere much with clearance.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> Yeah the reason i dont have fans on the sidepanel is because im getiing watercooling on the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you were to get a side panel you could always just drill holes for 2x 120mm or 140mm fans


That is what I'm in theprocess of figuring out. Getting an acrylic panel and seeing what I need to drill holes for the 2 fans.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am struggling to get the back side panel on and off on the 300R. I even have my cables tied down to the point where they don't interfere much with clearance.


Make sure there isn't anything down by the lips of the case, where the panel sits on as you slide it into place. I had the same frustration with my 500R before I noticed some wires interfering on the bottom lip, making the panel not want to sit properly.


----------



## sgtgates

What Is the total mm in clearance from top of 400r to mobo? (I have gigabyte ud3 990fx, if someone has same set-up)

Looking to put a 240 rad in the ceiling but wondering If a alphacool st30 or xspc ex240 with 25mm sp120 corsair fans will fit :/


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> What Is the total mm in clearance from top of 400r to mobo? (I have gigabyte ud3 990fx, if someone has same set-up)
> 
> Looking to put a 240 rad in the ceiling but wondering If a alphacool st30 or xspc ex240 with 25mm sp120 corsair fans will fit :/


On the 500r i can just close the lid on the top with a st30 rad, and then sp120 fans under the rad, over the mobo, not sure about the 400r though.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> On the 500r i can just close the lid on the top with a st30 rad, and then sp120 fans under the rad, over the mobo, not sure about the 400r though.


Thanks for the insight, i know itI will be a tight fit probably just don't want to have to return the rad!


----------



## pc-illiterate

norman ok? i have family in norman...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Make sure there isn't anything down by the lips of the case, where the panel sits on as you slide it into place. I had the same frustration with my 500R before I noticed some wires interfering on the bottom lip, making the panel not want to sit properly.


The crazy thing is that there wasn't any cable in the lips of the case. I even had a hard time pulling the side panel off when I first had bought the case.


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Th
> The crazy thing is that there wasn't any cable in the lips of the case. I even had a hard time pulling the side panel off when I first had bought the case.


Hmm, maybe its the paint?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> norman ok? i have family in norman...


Yup that's the one, im an OU senior


----------



## Segur

Hey, I built my computer last year with a *300r case*, *asus z77 mobo*, and *two GTX 680s in SLI*. Since building it I have been planning on overclocking the CPU and it seems like the *Corsair H100, H100i, or H110* are my best bet.

*My question is would these fit with my mobo and case?*

Thank you for your time you guys are a wealth of information,

-Segur


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segur*
> 
> Hey, I built my computer last year with a *300r case*, *asus z77 mobo*, and t*wo GTX 680s in SLI*. Since building it I have been planning on overclocking the CPU and it seems like the Corsair H100, H100i, or H110 are my best bet.
> 
> *My question is would these fit with my mobo and case?*
> 
> Thank you for your time you guys are a wealth of information,
> 
> -Segur


Doubt you can fit 1 of those in the top, maybe in the front under the 5,25" bays, if not you might need to just go with a
H50-90, or do some modification to your case


----------



## Segur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> Doubt you can fit 1 of those in the top, maybe in the front under the 5,25" bays, if not you might need to just go with a
> H50-90, or do some modification to your case


I know the 100 can fit ontop (and 100i), but I'm not sure with the mobo. Are you saying it wont fit with the mobo?


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segur*
> 
> I know the 100 can fit ontop (and 100i), but I'm not sure with the mobo. Are you saying it wont fit with the mobo?


No i was talking about the case, but hmm cant see why it wouldnt fit on the mobo?


----------



## mikkelr1225

Is it the sabertooth motherboard??


----------



## Segur

Yea, its pretty beefy with that plastic duct work


----------



## CannedBullets

I think i have electronic interference from the front panel of my 200R because every time I plug something into the front panel I hear a buzzing noise from my PC. Any ideas on how to fix it? Interestingly enough pressing on top of the case over the front panel circuit board stops or at least quiets the buzzing sound.


----------



## luckymatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I think i have electronic interference from the front panel of my 200R because every time I plug something into the front panel I hear a buzzing noise from my PC. Any ideas on how to fix it? Interestingly enough pressing on top of the case over the front panel circuit board stops or at least quiets the buzzing sound.


It may not be electronic interference, it may be just simple vibration of one of the panels. Maybe try reseating some of the front panel components, make sure all the cage screws and panel screws are tight. Use rubber grommets/washers where possible.


----------



## rastabilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segur*
> 
> Hey, I built my computer last year with a *300r case*, *asus z77 mobo*, and *two GTX 680s in SLI*. Since building it I have been planning on overclocking the CPU and it seems like the *Corsair H100, H100i, or H110* are my best bet.
> 
> *My question is would these fit with my mobo and case?*
> 
> Thank you for your time you guys are a wealth of information,
> 
> -Segur


There's at least one thread on here somewhere where someone has done it, but you won't fit a double rad unit with fans inside the top of the 300r without at least modding the fans. My ASRock Z77 Extreme4 has heatsinks and RAM slots that would interfere with clearance.

I'm looking at doing a custom loop, and the different ways to get enough rads in to watercool CPU and GPU. I think losing the 3.5 drive bays and stealthing the SSD is the way to go. Have seen a Silverstone single 5.25 caddy that takes a slim (laptop) optical drive AND four 2.5 HDD/SSDs, which might help. Adding a decent single rad to the loop in the rear exhaust position should give me enough cooling, just about. Alternatively, a Black Ice stealth 240 with slim fans (scythe slipstream 12mm thick) might just squeeze in between the top panel and the mobo heatsinks. Not sure how good the cooling would be from that, but it wouldn't be the only rad in my loop.

If you can lose the 5.25 bays as well, you could get a triple rad in the front, although fan mounts might take a bit of mod work.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## pc-illiterate

front fan mounts would definitely take work. they have to be slotted upwards about 1/4 inch to be able to get the bottom fan and the bottom half of the second fan, at least in my 500r thats what i needed and got


----------



## luckymatt

Am I missing something or does this case not come with a pre-mounted speaker (the "beep" speaker)?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Am I missing something or does this case not come with a pre-mounted speaker (the "beep" speaker)?


The 500R didn't. That stopped coming on cases way back when, I thought. Came with the motherboard.


----------



## luckymatt

Way to make a fella feel old there Dest...

Nothing with the MB either unless it's premounted on there somewhere. Oh well, no beeps.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Way to make a fella feel old there Dest...
> 
> Nothing with the MB either unless it's premounted on there somewhere. Oh well, no beeps.


Wasnt my intentions, haha. But most motherboards wil come with a little connector for the POST beeps. Although I have seen a few midrange and low end boards that did not have a mounted speaker or bundled connector. My ASUS board came with one bundled but I never use it. My MSI board also came with one as well, but it had that BIOS DR thing built into the board that gave any error codes at POST.

I could send you mine if you wanted. I definitely dont have a use for it.


----------



## luckymatt

Got the ASUS Maximus VI Hero, I guess you'd call that a mid/high range board...but you're right, the board has the LED's for errors as well as the little 2 digit error code readout, so I guess the beeping is redundant. Guess it'll take some getting used to...


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckymatt*
> 
> Got the ASUS Maximus VI Hero, I guess you'd call that a mid/high range board...but you're right, the board has the LED's for errors as well as the little 2 digit error code readout, so I guess the beeping is redundant. Guess it'll take some getting used to...


Yea that is supposed to be more convenient than listening for beep codes. I like it personally, wish more boards would implement that LED readout.


----------



## El-Fuego

need a bit help here, I need a good fan controller, any suggestions ?
It need it to have 4pin or 4pin > 3pin connector since i have 2 pwm fans,
I have total of 7 fans, I don't need all of them to be connected I can control couple with Asus AI suite

this is my current fans layout :


thanks


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> need a bit help here, I need a good fan controller, any suggestions ?
> It need it to have 4pin or 4pin > 3pin connector since i have 2 pwm fans,
> I have total of 7 fans, I don't need all of them to be connected I can control couple with Asus AI suite
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current fans layout :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


You asked this same question while back and got plenty of answers.

The 2 front intakes as well as the 200mm side fan are controlled by the fan controller on the front of the 500R.

The fans for the H110, the VRM fan, and even the Rear exhaust fan can be plugged into the H110 block. It supports 4 fans.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> You asked this same question while back and got plenty of answers.
> 
> The 2 front intakes as well as the 200mm side fan are controlled by the fan controller on the front of the 500R.
> 
> The fans for the H110, the VRM fan, and even the Rear exhaust fan can be plugged into the H110 block. It supports 4 fans.


and I'll give the same answer I gave before







, the H110 dont have the same setup as the H100i/others, it only have 1 cable that goes to the CPU fan port in the motherboard for the pump.
that's why I need a fan controller.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> and I'll give the same answer I gave before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the H110 dont have the same setup as the H100i/others, it only have 1 cable that goes to the CPU fan port in the motherboard for the pump.
> that's why I need a fan controller.


Google my friend.. Google..

Here - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c121/s424/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Accessories-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html

Here - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c17/s286/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Controllers-525_Controllers-Page1.html


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> need a bit help here, I need a good fan controller, any suggestions ?
> It need it to have 4pin or 4pin > 3pin connector since i have 2 pwm fans,
> I have total of 7 fans, I don't need all of them to be connected I can control couple with Asus AI suite
> 
> this is my current fans layout :
> 
> 
> thanks


would this work for you fuego?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g34c17s240&id=UvBnDKDX
i would use this if my quiet loons at 100% were loud.

destro really only linked molex power splitters for the first link...


----------



## Destrto

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> would this work for you fuego?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g34c17s240&id=UvBnDKDX
> i would use this if my quiet loons at 100% were loud.






destro really only linked molex power splitters for the first link...

It was intentional.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Google my friend.. Google..
> 
> Here - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c121/s424/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Accessories-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html
> 
> Here - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c17/s286/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Controllers-525_Controllers-Page1.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> would this work for you fuego?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g34c17s240&id=UvBnDKDX
> i would use this if my quiet loons at 100% were loud.
> 
> destro really only linked molex power splitters for the first link...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It was intentional.


first link : thanks not looking for splitters here, i need something i can control the fan speed with.
2nd link: I looked throu most of them before and didn't really find what i was looking for,
let me rephrase what i'm looking for







i need a 4-pin controller, the 4 pin part should be the where the fan connected to the controller not the controller to the mobo.
i only found one @newegg but it had very bad reviews.

thanks again.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> let me rephrase what i'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a 4-pin controller, the 4 pin part should be the where the fan connected to the controller not the controller to the mobo.
> thanks again.


you do realize the ONLY pwm fan controller is that sunbeam rheosmart, right? it has the 4 pin pwm wire that connects to the motherboard regulating every 3 or 4 pin fan connected to it. you can set each channel as pwm or manual control.
do you know you can connect 4 pin fans to 3 pin output? reading and rereading your posts, it seems you only have a need to connect the 4pin fans not actual pwm function.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you do realize the ONLY pwm fan controller is that sunbeam rheosmart, right? it has the 4 pin pwm wire that connects to the motherboard regulating every 3 or 4 pin fan connected to it. you can set each channel as pwm or manual control.
> do you know you can connect 4 pin fans to 3 pin output? reading and rereading your posts, it seems you only have a need to connect the 4pin fans not actual pwm function.


Yeah I know i can connect 3 <-> 4 since the 4th pis in the pwm control signal, but i was hoping that i can get some kind of hybrid control both manual and pwm, manual when i need it and pwm when i'm away from the pc,
which after re-reading your deleted post, the rheosmart is the perfect fit for me,
many thanks pc-illiterate + rep

btw : i saw a few of pwm controlled fan controller here and there, but i think rheosmart is the only one i can really use as both at the same time.


----------



## pc-illiterate

if you run across those pwm controllers, please post a link. that sunbeam is all ive ever seen.
glad i could help


----------



## prz3m3k96

All covers in my CC300R done!


----------



## drewsterman978

First PC Build ever. I think it came out pretty good. Any tips?


----------



## EPiiKK

Very good build for a first one! Clean and everything seems to be done right! The psu looks a bit big tho. What wattage is it?


----------



## drewsterman978

It is an EVGA nex650g. I wanted a nice psu, because I'm planning on upgrading to xfire soon.


----------



## drewsterman978

I also bought an NZXT sleeved blue led light kit. I think the blue black and red color scheme should look great.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewsterman978*
> 
> First PC Build ever. I think it came out pretty good. Any tips?


I have almost the same setup as you, if you want to overclock it get a water cooler


----------



## drewsterman978

Yea, I'm gonna look for either a H80 or a phanteks ph-tc14pe. Might wait til black friday for the upgrades. But for now the stock 4300 works fine.


----------



## pc-illiterate

does anyone want to TRY to help me figure out how to swing the motherboard tray 90* and put my 360 rad at the back? ive wanted to try it for quite some time now but, i get frustrated cause it isnt normal to have your cables come from the TOP of the case!


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewsterman978*
> 
> It is an EVGA nex650g. I wanted a nice psu, because I'm planning on upgrading to xfire soon.


Yea its a good unit and good wattage, didn't want to sound offensive or anything


----------



## drewsterman978

No problem, I knew what you meant


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> does anyone want to TRY to help me figure out how to swing the motherboard tray 90* and put my 360 rad at the back? ive wanted to try it for quite some time now but, i get frustrated cause it isnt normal to have your cables come from the TOP of the case!


They make cases like that though. With the I/O panel at the top. I could only imagine that it would take a lot of modifying to accomplish this on any other case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> They make cases like that though. With the I/O panel at the top. I could only imagine that it would take a lot of modifying to accomplish this on any other case.


oof course they make 2(?) cases like that but it doesnt mean its normal. i know it will take a lot of modding but, its what i want to do. just a rough pain trying to figure out how to detach the motherboard tray and i/o shield and reattach to the top. after that, make a rear panel to hold the 360 and fans. and to finish it off, the top would need to be a cover of sorts to hide all the wiring and cabling coming from the i/o shield. a dvi cable connector is a long mofo. the case will instantly be a minimum 1 inch taller. on the plus side, true straight through air flow with a bonus of the 670s(or whatever i upgrade to) will be vertical with less pressure on the pci-e slots and less sagging...
no i dont want to buy a new case. there only a few cases that are 90* rotated. i dont like them and have put too much time into modding mine.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> oof course they make 2(?) cases like that but it doesnt mean its normal. i know it will take a lot of modding but, its what i want to do. just a rough pain trying to figure out how to detach the motherboard tray and i/o shield and reattach to the top. after that, make a rear panel to hold the 360 and fans. and to finish it off, the top would need to be a cover of sorts to hide all the wiring and cabling coming from the i/o shield. a dvi cable connector is a long mofo. the case will instantly be a minimum 1 inch taller. on the plus side, true straight through air flow with a bonus of the 670s(or whatever i upgrade to) will be vertical with less pressure on the pci-e slots and less sagging...
> no i dont want to buy a new case. there only a few cases that are 90* rotated. i dont like them and have put too much time into modding mine.


Yea I understand not wanting to just buy the cases that are factory rotated 90 degrees. I dont like the look of them either, really.

My guess though is that it might take some light welding? to reattach the motherboard tray back to the frame of the tower. I honestly wouldnt even know where to start on a project like that.

You might be able to fashion a sort of shroud for the top that you need, to hide the wires sticking out? I know some cases have a type of shroud already built in that can be hollowed out, but if your case doesnt already have one, it would be tough to create one from scratch and get it to fit on the right way.


----------



## JONDJ23

Hello!
Just showing my first OCD thought out rig. I actually finished the rig back in Feb from then on I've just been modifying it to give it the best airflow possible as you will notice. Also my whole point of this build is to give it a professional look and use of it for daily use but also able to handle intense stuff.

My computer is placed in my closet because I don't really want to hear any the fan noise and also to prevent dust getting around, I also raised it up 4 feet from the ground because I really don't like dust getting into my rig. To further decrease the dust getting into my case I actually used Demciflex on my intakes (side, front, and under) and inside the Demciflex I have dust filter material foams(my ocd-ness). Only draw back is my wiring has to be LONG about 30ft long, but well worth it.


I'm not really into the whole "disco lightings" so instead I just put in 2 ccfl on the top.
Yes I have two black noctuas(AF15) spray painted it. and I'm planning to paint the other 4 (F12s on cpu cooler and P14s on top exhaust). Since I got most the part on sale(all new) I had some left overs and just used those to fill out every single available fan mounts plus more in this case.

^^^ This might look gimmicky but I put it there, experimenting with the airflow and it works because it blows alot of cooler air to the bottom gpu (my primary) now most of the time after playing GPU intense games for like 5 hour straight the GPU temp ( SLI MSI GTX 660) never goes up 68, before the hottest its gotten is 73.

Surprisingly my experiment with my very first build to give it a good airflow and dust defender worked because from the time I finished the build in Feb up until now I have not cleaned my rig yet just checking up on stuff and from the looks of it I don't think I need to clean it for another half a year maybe.


----------



## JONDJ23

Update on Black Noctuas (P14s and F12s)


----------



## Greg28

For a haswell 4770k, between 200R and 300R, in design I like more the 200R, but how are the temps of it with a hdd+ssd? I read that they are more high (specially the hdd slots) comparison with 300R, is there much difference? worth it get the 300R (+18$)? or buy the 200R? thanks


----------



## unequalteck

corsair carbide 400R modded side panel


----------



## mikkelr1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> corsair carbide 400R modded side panel


Not to be rude but, that is really bad made, you can even see the cut in the corner :/ might help getting some thinner rubber


----------



## spinestalker

Just received my white 500r today! Busy night coming. Will get to building once I finish work and get back home and officially join the club!


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> For a haswell 4770k, between 200R and 300R, in design I like more the 200R, but how are the temps of it with a hdd+ssd? I read that they are more high (specially the hdd slots) comparison with 300R, is there much difference? worth it get the 300R (+18$)? or buy the 200R? thanks thumb.gif


I'm pretty sure you don't need to worry about ssd temps because they almost do not generate heat, the current hdd's do not get hot at all maybe not even warm. From experience if your concerned about heat worry about 4 part that mostly runs to higher temps is obviously your GPU, CPU, Motherboard and RAM


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you don't need to worry about ssd temps because they almost do not generate heat, the current hdd's do not get hot at all maybe not even warm. From experience if your concerned about heat worry about 4 part that mostly runs to higher temps is obviously your GPU, CPU, Motherboard and RAM


Thanks. But overall 300R is more cool and better case than 200R right? I probably go finally with 300R.


----------



## prz3m3k96

Corsair 300R custom window edition


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> Corsair 300R custom window edition


Windows have some utility or is it is just aesthetic?


----------



## prz3m3k96

It is aesthetic


----------



## EPiiKK

Aesthetic, 100%


----------



## bigredishott

I would like to put a window in mine too. What do you guys use to cut the case with a jigsaw with metal blade, or would some tin snips get through it with a firm grip?

how did you cut yours prz3m3k96? That came out really nice with the round corners also,how did attach the plexi/acrlic? Any chance to geting a pic of that? Again, beautiful job!


----------



## Destrto

I've contemplated using my Dremel tool to make any cuts. Getting the proper disc for metal, and being extremely careful.

I've heard of people using both of the methods you have mentioned though. It's kind of a preference of how skilled you are with tools.


----------



## prz3m3k96

I have cutted window using my dremel. I'm going to glue the glass on a silicone adhesive. When I finish, I will give you pictures , guys.









More pics in my thread:
http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/page__p__11716500entry11716500


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> Thanks. But overall 300R is more cool and better case than 200R right? I probably go finally with 300R.


Hey Greg if you need help with your build just let me know, I'll be more than happy to help you with your new build.


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> Thanks. But overall 300R is more cool and better case than 200R right? I probably go finally with 300R.


It really depends on you and your set up, yes the 300r looks like it might have a better cooling if your planning to put only one gpu


----------



## mikkelr1225

I just used a jigsaw, you can use a dremel aswell, then used some rubber u channel, and some scotch 4010 mounting tape on the back, and the on with the acrylic


----------



## bigredishott

Do they sell rubber that's I shaped ( double U, (Didn't make an I like I wanted lol) Like the lead strips for stained glass? I think that would look nice especially if you could shrink it to perfect fit with a heat gun.
I don't think I have the patience to cut it up with a dremel tool and little round disc. lol I can never make perfect cut. With wood anyways.(round circles)


----------



## malmental

Tossed my 200R for a Fractal Design Arc Mini Black...

Still got a 300R though and it's not going anywhere..


----------



## prz3m3k96

Final pics my window.








Side panel was painted.


----------



## avattz

I just got a Carbide 200R and it has been probably the most perfect case for an air cooled setup, but when I started installing the PCI-e cards I can't seem to get them down to the case, like if the motherboard is too "high". I checked if the motherboard is seated correctly, and it does match the backplate, but all the cards are too high to screw on.

Anyone have this kind of problem?


----------



## malmental

avattz - does the I/O shield line up correctly and its just the PCI expansions that do not.?


----------



## avattz

Yea it does, that's what I meant by backplate. All my cards, including my graphics card are too high by about 1 cm.


----------



## malmental

stupid question but are all your standoffs the same.?


----------



## avattz

The standoffs aren't removable on the 200R


----------



## malmental

just making sure you were aware of that..
I have been on threads where dweebs have added them and tried to install board..


----------



## drewsterman978

Hey avatzz, I had this problem too, but i figured it out. You have to put the cards in from the bottom first. The problem this case has is that the standoffs are too close to the expansion slots, so there isn't enough clearance for the cards to go in straight down. You have to put the bottom of the expansion slot plate into the gap between the motherboard and the side of the case, and then straighten it out. I know its a little confusing but you will know what I mean.


----------



## avattz

I'm not sure what you mean, there is plenty of space between the case and the motherboard. Here are photos of the front and back.


----------



## drewsterman978

I don't know what to tell you man. You just have to jimmy it in, and try different methods. I know it took me like 5 mins. But also remember that pci-e slots are like ram slots. They require quite a bit of pressure. Oh also, check you motherboard, make sure the latch is back so that it will actually allow the card in.


----------



## avattz

The cards are hitting the bottom of the PCI-e slot, because I have installed it without the case. If I force the card to get the screw all the way down, the motherboard bends and the card becomes slanted or crooked toward the back the case (seen through the power supply fan slot/filter).

I just made a measurement from the motherboard to the height of the PCI slot, and on my Cooler Master 690 II its 11 centimeters while the Carbide 200R is only 10.5 centimeters. The backplate/IO plate matches the motherboard perfectly so I guess this is a flaw in the 200R (I don't know about other cases in the same family). Disappointed because it was such a perfect case, had everything I needed and none of what I didn't.

EDIT: Does Corsair know about this flaw, and are they working on a revision? Are there revisions of the 200R (maybe I just got an older revision)?


----------



## drewsterman978

Nobody else seems to have the specific problem you are stating. It has worked fine for me, and everyone else in this thread I believe. I would call Corsair, or fill out an RMA form. They might be able to help you.


----------



## malmental

not a flaw in the 200R, I'm still using mine until my Fractal gets here.
I have swapped several GPU's while using this case (200R) and do not remember having such issues.

edit:
take it out and start over if you can't get it..


----------



## NewHighScore

I am having the above mentioned problem with my 200r as well although I don't feel it is actually a problem and mine is only about 2mm away, not 1cm.


----------



## CannedBullets

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








So my 200R had an annoying vibration issue so I mounted the front intake fan with foam tape. I'm not using my 200R right now because I have a C70 but I'll probably use it for a budget Minecraft server.


----------



## drewsterman978

Added an Antec H20 620. Bought some closed tubing at Fry's for like $4 to add some aesthetics. Looks pretty nice IMO

EDIT: Hm, looks better in person, camera kinda ruined it.


----------



## abombthecoder

What connector is this for? I just got a 500r and I have no idear what I'm doing, but I will window mod it one of these days! Also, my mb has lots of 4 pin fan connectors, can I put the three pin case connectors in there?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> 
> 
> What connector is this for? I just got a 500r and I have no idear what I'm doing, but I will window mod it one of these days! Also, my mb has lots of 4 pin fan connectors, can I put the three pin case connectors in there?


does that connector look like the other 2 fan connectors? it looks like its the side panel fan.
no you can not hook them up to the mobo unless you pull the led wire from the fans connectors. its usually an rpm read wire but corsair decided to use it as the led power wire essentially killing the idea of using the case fan controller on anything but their case fans.


----------



## Destrto

The fan controller built into the front panel of the 500R works with controlling the RPM of Non-Corsair fans just the same. Just take the pins out of those Corsair connectors and wire the replacement fans into them.

The only downside if you can call it one, is that if the fans you replace the stock Corsair fans with are LED, the LED will dim along with the 3 speed settings. High - Full brightness. Medium - Low brightness. Low - LED Off.


----------



## pc-illiterate

but that isnt what he asked. i answered what he asked.
question: can you run the corsair stock 500r fans from the mobo headers?
answer: no unless you remove the led wire from the fan. and even then you wont get voltage control through the mobo header as it will only have + and - wires with no rpm readout which the mobo would need to control the voltage to raise and lower speed.

thats a full fledged answer there.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but that isnt what he asked. i answered what he asked.
> question: can you run the corsair stock 500r fans from the mobo headers?
> answer: no unless you remove the led wire from the fan. and even then you wont get voltage control through the mobo header as it will only have + and - wires with no rpm readout which the mobo would need to control the voltage to raise and lower speed.
> 
> thats a full fledged answer there.


Chill, did i say you were wrong? No.

I simply said that it is, in fact, possible to run aftermarket fans on the fan controller of the 500R.


----------



## abombthecoder

Those top 3 motherboard mounts, should i put screws in them or are they just for support?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> Those top 3 motherboard mounts, should i put screws in them or are they just for support?


It would be best to put screws there, too. If nothing more than for piece of mind.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> Those top 3 motherboard mounts, should i put screws in them or are they just for support?


put screws in them..


----------



## NewHighScore

Almost done my 200r. Even though it's corsair's lowest model case I love it for it's compact size. Just need to wait for more MDPC and finish up the sleeving. Also need to re-paint the rings on my fans as the yellow is a bit dark.

Considering chopping out the 5.25" drive bays and shortening up the whole case as it's just a bunch of wasted space. Also making a custom motherboard tray and PSU cover. Would be a cool mod imo. Also will be adding a window.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone fit Corsair H110 in to the Carbide 400R ??


----------



## prz3m3k96

more foto:
http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/page__view__findpost__p__11898341


----------



## avattz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Almost done my 200r. Even though it's corsair's lowest model case I love it for it's compact size. Just need to wait for more MDPC and finish up the sleeving. Also need to re-paint the rings on my fans as the yellow is a bit dark.
> 
> Considering chopping out the 5.25" drive bays and shortening up the whole case as it's just a bunch of wasted space. Also making a custom motherboard tray and PSU cover. Would be a cool mod imo. Also will be adding a window.


Did you have any problems with screwing down the cards to the case? Was there a gap between the PCIe card and the slot?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> Did you have any problems with screwing down the cards to the case? Was there a gap between the PCIe card and the slot?


I do have a couple millimeter gap between the pcie bracket and the slot where it goes but I haven't had any trouble screwing it in.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more foto:
> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/page__view__findpost__p__11898341


the MEGAHALEMS!!!! love that heatsink


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukimbia*
> 
> My Corsiar 500r
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I will soon upload pics of the inside


WOW!!!


----------



## XeoNoX

looks alot better with the colors like that. what kind and brand of paint did u use?


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> looks alot better with the colors like that. what kind and brand of paint did u use?


Pics are from Lukimbia, I am guessing powder coating


----------



## Syzygy1290

Just changed a few fittings and the res on mine...


----------



## Biroc

Hey all, new here. I'm on the tail end of buying the components for a new rig, and the last thing to get is the CPU cooler. I've got the ASUS Z87 Deluxe and a 400R.

From what I can find on here, nobody has tried this board with this case, only the Z87's from Gigabyte and MSI, and they seem to just barely allow a radiator with fans up top.

I want to install a radiator for my Z87 Deluxe, but it appears that even doing just a push or a pull inside the case is impossible due to the VRM heatsink in the way. It looks like a push/pull out the back like the H80i could work, but not sure about fit there either. I haven't taken the case out of the box to check since I may just end up returning it if I need a different case. The Z87 Pro and Expert both have these big VRM heatsinks as well.

I've seen the external fan being done but I don't like that setup. However, since I have no plans for more than one 3.5" drive and a SSD, I am wondering how feasible it would be to trash the drive trays and install an H110i or similar with p/p in the front. Even the bottom would be find but not so sure how it would get adequate air.

I understand that the 4770K runs hotter at 4.5 and above so I'm not sure an H80i/H90 with p/p would be enough surface area. I could exchange the case for another model, but I can't imagine there isn't a radiator solution for my mobo.


----------



## Coup D'etat

Simple question here. Which screws do you guys use to secure 120mm fans on the top of the 500R? The generic ones don't work too well.


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coup D'etat*
> 
> Simple question here. Which screws do you guys use to secure 120mm fans on the top of the 500R? The generic ones don't work too well.


The ones that came with the case should do it


----------



## Greg28

What is your opinions about 330R? more silent and less dusty than 300R/200R? and about temps? and about dust, what is better 200R or 300R?

I still worrying too much about it, I keep thinking what tower choose, 200R (~58€), 300R (~70€) and now also 330R (~85€) or 350D (~90€).


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> What is your opinions about 330R? more silent and less dusty than 300R/200R? and about temps? and about dust, what is better 200R or 300R?
> 
> I still worrying too much about it, I keep thinking what tower choose, 200R (~58€), 300R (~70€) and now also 330R (~85€) or 350D (~90€).


330r has much better dust filtering than 300r. The front tho is still not very well designed, very restictive in terms of airflow. Its also much quieter as the 300r tends to be noisy.

If you have the money go for 350D or 330r. They are the best of those you listed


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> 330r has much better dust filtering than 300r. The front tho is still not very well designed, very restictive in terms of airflow. Its also much quieter as the 300r tends to be noisy.
> 
> If you have the money go for 350D or 330r. They are the best of those you listed


Thanks. A final question, If I go with 330R, for normal use should I remove the top panel or keep it covered?


----------



## EPiiKK

Depends on your cpu cooling.
If you have air heatsink i wouldn't take it off but if you use something like h100 then take it off.
With a case like that i would use something like big be quiet! or noctua heatsink or h80i or any other 120/140 aio cooler


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Depends on your cpu cooling.
> If you have air heatsink i wouldn't take it off but if you use something like h100 then take it off.
> With a case like that i would use something like big be quiet! or noctua heatsink or h80i or any other 120/140 aio cooler


I will use a noctua nh-u12s.

Overall I like more the 350D, except for the drive bay 5.25, and I need use a internal dvd optical drive. I could try cut the bay cover and fix it at the sides, I don't know if it will look good.

And the 200R/300R are the cheaper options although with more dust problems.


----------



## malmental

not a fan of the 200R and I do not recommend it if you have the funds for something else.









just scored this used Cosair XT 1000 model fan, check it out...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Centenial

So I recently took a chance on the Silverstone TD 02 AIO liquid cooler. Had it for about 3 weeks running great, idol temps on my i7 3820 were around 34C when overclocked at 4.4 GHz. Then the pump went out on the block, going to rma/return it. So my question is to anyone with an Asus p9x79 running vengence high profile ram in a 500R, can you fit a Thermalright Silver Arrow or a Phanteks PH-TC14PE? Or do you run into problems with ram clearance?


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> So I recently took a chance on the Silverstone TD 02 AIO liquid cooler. Had it for about 3 weeks running great, idol temps on my i7 3820 were around 34C when overclocked at 4.4 GHz. Then the pump went out on the block, going to rma/return it. So my question is to anyone with an Asus p9x79 running vengence high profile ram in a 500R, can you fit a Thermalright Silver Arrow or a Phanteks PH-TC14PE? Or do you run into problems with ram clearance?


you might have to remove the side fan.
Quote:


> In terms of clearance - we have plenty of space for big, high-end CPU coolers. Installed inside 500R is the Noctua NH-U12P, this is 158mm in height and we still have more than adequate clearance for bigger flagships such as Noctua NH-D14 and Thermalright Silver Arrow - both being 160mm in height.


http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_series_500r_review,8.html


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> you might have to remove the side fan.


That's what I was worried about. Have a sour taste in my mouth with AIO coolers after this experience and will just go back to air I think.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> you might have to remove the side fan.
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_series_500r_review,8.html


Actually the 500R has a convex side panel that provides extra clearance for tower coolers.

I know that the Havik 140 quoted 166 mm of height would fit the 500R with the side fan.

Look the post #11 here.


----------



## pc-illiterate

and the 212+ fit for me no problem 160mm they state

but ram clearance is different with tall spreaders


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Actually the 500R has a convex side panel that provides extra clearance for tower coolers.
> 
> I know that the Havik 140 quoted 166 mm of height would fit the 500R with the side fan.
> 
> Look the post #11 here.


I think he was talking about the side fan on the heat sinks. They could more than likely clear that opening between the ram, but not with the external fan.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> I think he was talking about the side fan on the heat sinks. They could more than likely clear that opening between the ram, but not with the external fan.


Tom Logan made a video review about the 500R.
The NH-D14 fits just fine with the 200 mm side panel fan.

Look the video reeview here.

The PH-TC14PE is a bit taller than the NH-D14 but I think it would fit just fine with the 200 mm side fan.

Matthew Lambert made a review in the Bit-Tech about the PH-TC14PE.
The test system uses the Asus P9X79 Pro and 4 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw inside the 500R.

Look the review here.

I'm not sure if he can help about this question but I would recommend to try.


----------



## Centenial

Thanks, but I'm not worried about clearance with side panel case fans as I know all of those coolers fit with them attached. The primary concern is if anyone actually knows if you can fit those coolers with my setup. Mainly if, with both fans attached can the fans clear the height of the ram that I'm using. When I switched over to this setup I had the intention of just sticking with water cooler, but after watching a pump die in just over 3 weeks I think I'm just wanting to go back to air cooling. However I just think it might be difficult given the ram I'm using and with a fairly hefty OC finding an air cooler that would work in this setup.


----------



## Sparda09

Yeah, i had to either move my RAM stick over (using 8gb ripjaws) or i had to raise the fan up just a tad on the 212 evo. to get everything to fit nicely....tho im thinking of picking up a h100i anyway.....not too sure yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dunan

Thinking of picking up the 400r - does anyone use a fan controller with it? I have a zalman that installs into a drive bay but it could not be used with the air 540 I just had to return because of some limitations with what I have to install in it.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Thinking of picking up the 400r - does anyone use a fan controller with it? I have a zalman that installs into a drive bay but it could not be used with the air 540 I just had to return because of some limitations with what I have to install in it.


i don't have a 400R but a 500R yes i do use the fan controller. a mate of mine has a 400R and uses it, it can be more handy than you think...


----------



## JONDJ23

I have a question about alternative to PC cooling. Is it possible to make a container made of galvanized steel, put an ice pack in there and put it near an intake of my 500R (bottom and front) without complications? I don't know this information will help but total of 12 fans running inside the case.


----------



## Sparda09

sounds like it would be ok, just not sure about the moisture. if the ice pack develops any condensation i would not want my fan to pick any of that up. Tho it would be minor moisture......hard to say if it would affect your system....


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> sounds like it would be ok, just not sure about the moisture. if the ice pack develops any condensation i would not want my fan to pick any of that up. Tho it would be minor moisture......hard to say if it would affect your system....


The design is to somehow seal the ice pack inside the case of galvanized steel. But just in case maybe a humidity monitor and dehumidifier might do the trick any problem occurring.


----------



## Sparda09

well you would want to make it removeable so that you could re-freeze right?
Also im not sure how warm your case gets but the only thing i would worry about is the condensation....IMO any moisture at all would not be good.
Nor would i risk something like that. but i see what your getting at. would be an awesome addition to an air cooled system!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> The design is to somehow seal the ice pack inside the case of galvanized steel. But just in case maybe a humidity monitor and dehumidifier might do the trick any problem occurring.


If the steel got cold enough compared to the ambient, it would be generating condensation as well. Blowing humidity into your case just seems like a bad idea IMO. This kinda reminds me of some automotive tech though. There is a mod for turbocharged cars called methanol injection that involves spraying a water/methanol mixture into your intercooler, The mixture evaporates from the high heat of the compressed air and the action of the evaporation cools down the air, in some cases making the compressed air cooler than ambient temps!

But yea anyway, if you want better cooling, i'd try something that doesn't involve moisture, such as a nice custom watercooling loop. (see what i did there?







)


----------



## theloserracer

This mine


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theloserracer*
> 
> This mine


(High Five for Large TV/Monitor)


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Update on Black Noctuas (P14s and F12s)


Going to be upgrading this in a session through out the year.


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Hello!
> Just showing my first OCD thought out rig. I actually finished the rig back in Feb from then on I've just been modifying it to give it the best airflow possible as you will notice. Also my whole point of this build is to give it a professional look and use of it for daily use but also able to handle intense stuff.
> 
> My computer is placed in my closet because I don't really want to hear any the fan noise and also to prevent dust getting around, I also raised it up 4 feet from the ground because I really don't like dust getting into my rig. To further decrease the dust getting into my case I actually used Demciflex on my intakes (side, front, and under) and inside the Demciflex I have dust filter material foams(my ocd-ness). Only draw back is my wiring has to be LONG about 30ft long, but well worth it.
> 
> 
> I'm not really into the whole "disco lightings" so instead I just put in 2 ccfl on the top.
> Yes I have two black noctuas(AF15) spray painted it. and I'm planning to paint the other 4 (F12s on cpu cooler and P14s on top exhaust). Since I got most the part on sale(all new) I had some left overs and just used those to fill out every single available fan mounts plus more in this case.
> 
> ^^^ This might look gimmicky but I put it there, experimenting with the airflow and it works because it blows alot of cooler air to the bottom gpu (my primary) now most of the time after playing GPU intense games for like 5 hour straight the GPU temp ( SLI MSI GTX 660) never goes up 68, before the hottest its gotten is 73.
> 
> Surprisingly my experiment with my very first build to give it a good airflow and dust defender worked because from the time I finished the build in Feb up until now I have not cleaned my rig yet just checking up on stuff and from the looks of it I don't think I need to clean it for another half a year maybe.


this one's too


----------



## Destrto

Quick question guys, will the *Thermaltake Water 2.0 CLW0217* 240mm cooler fit in the top of the 500R? It states the radiator is 38.3mm. I have an H100, and its radiator is 27mm.

I'm not currently in front of my case, so I cant just look and find out.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Quick question guys, will the *Thermaltake Water 2.0 CLW0217* 240mm cooler fit in the top of the 500R? It states the radiator is 38.3mm. I have an H100, and its radiator is 27mm.
> 
> I'm not currently in front of my case, so I cant just look and find out.


I'm assuming you'd want the top mesh panel to be closed with the radiator inside, in which case, 38.3mm is too big.
I haven't watercooled yet myself, but based on other comments it seems that any radiator approximately 34.5mm or less should fit comfortably.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I'm assuming you'd want the top mesh panel to be closed with the radiator inside, in which case, 38.3mm is too big.
> I haven't watercooled yet myself, but based on other comments it seems that any radiator approximately 34.5mm or less should fit comfortably.


Ok, so that is the max size it will fit and still allow the mesh cover to fit. Yes, i would like to be able to fit the mesh back down, but I might leave it off if I decide to try this new cooler.

I will have to measure and make sure when I get home today. But, Im pretty sure you're correct.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vnatewa

I have an H110 which is 29mm and I had to cut the ribs on the sides of the plastic frame for the top cover to fit. It seems like 27mm is the limit for an unmodified cover.


----------



## pc-illiterate

put the rad inside and the fans outside. it is seriously not a problem and everything fits


----------



## THEStorm

Just finished doing a couple mods to my 500R, will post some pictures once I get the rest of my parts for my new build (new CPU, Motherboard, RAM, and Graphics card, just waiting for the Graphics card to arrive). But I made a window for the side panel to be able to create positive pressure in the case and relocated a drive cage into the 5.25 bays to create better airflow into the case.


----------



## JONDJ23

I need help, with the painting of my 500r case, I really like the color that corsair put in it (black or dark gray) anyone knows where I can get this colors (preferably spray paint)?


----------



## broke55

Hello my fellow 400R owners i have a question for you
is therer a 120 fans with the exact same LED color as the front fans on newegg or amazon
and should they be installed on the top or on the side
thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NewHighScore

Finally just finished up my 200r cabling after being lazy forever. All I need to do now is make a window in this badboy.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Finally just finished up my 200r cabling after being lazy forever. All I need to do now is make a window in this badboy.


excellent job on the theme. #verynice


----------



## jerson22

my 300r before


plan of watercooling it.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerson22*
> 
> my 300r before
> 
> 
> plan of watercooling it.


your not keeping the stock cooler on the CPU are ya?


----------



## jaydoc

Hi

Just installed a new system using a 200r case. I have a question. 

This highlighted opening gets blocked when I seat the power supply (a corsair cx750m) correctly in the case. But it looks like a good opening to use for routing the front panel audio and the panel connectors. So, am i doing something wrong? Or is that opening in the case for some other purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## Destrto

It can be used to route HD Audio cables. Even with your PSU installed, you should have just enough room to slide a cable through.


----------



## Dunan

I ended up getting a 400r, but see that's its lacking any type of competent fan screws? The ones supplied are long and skinny and don't serve any purpose, and there isn't a spare fan I use that uses that type of screw so there is no way to install any 3rd party fans. The fans I have are scythe flex 120. Conventional short and stubby ones don't work either so how do they expect you to install any fans in this case?


----------



## JONDJ23

Does anyone know how to directly control 12 pwm fans from 4 motherboard fan header


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Does anyone know how to directly control 12 pwm fans from 4 motherboard fan header


You could splice the control wires together. It's the yellow wire I think.
You'll need to power them with a molex attachment though, I think the mobo headers can only power 2 fans.

Or just get a fan controller.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Does anyone know how to directly control 12 pwm fans from 4 motherboard fan header


You can buy fan splitters like this : http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p10217_Phobya-Y-cable-4Pin-PWM-to-3x-4Pin-PWM-30cm---black.html

Or you can crimp the wires together onto a single fan header if you have a crimper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You could splice the control wires together. It's the yellow wire I think.
> You'll need to power them with a molex attachment though, I think the mobo headers can only power 2 fans.
> 
> Or just get a fan controller.


I did the research in while I was building my last watercooled system. Mobo fan headers supply 1 amp and most fans only require about 0.3 amps so usually you can run 3 fans off each header.


----------



## unequalteck

Corsair Carbide 400R


----------



## thebufenator

I am considering buying a Carbide 400r, and would also want to use a Water 2.0 Extreme mounted at the top.

Has anyone done this? Enough clearance? The Water 2.0 extreme is a thicker than normal radiator.....

I tried to search this thread but the search tool wont work for some odd reason.......


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You could splice the control wires together. It's the yellow wire I think.
> You'll need to power them with a molex attachment though, I think the mobo headers can only power 2 fans.
> 
> Or just get a fan controller.


Yellow is the rpm report. Black and red are obvious. Blue is for the nice Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) control of the fan.

I was about so sugest the Phobya splitter. I use one for 3x Corsair SP120's. Works a treat,


----------



## pryankee

Im starting build on a 400R, is this a good fan layout?


----------



## iamthekacperq

You can add the 120mm fan under the dvd drive. It will intake fresh air to your H100i


----------



## pryankee

Thanks! Im so exit about this build! I also have plans to do a window mod


----------



## thebufenator

Has anybody added a fan to the back side of the motherboard?

With my cpu socket temps pretty hot, having the side of the case off and a fan on the back of the mobo really drops temps.

Has anyone cut a hole for a fan on that side?


----------



## KnightHawk

Hey everyone, Im new to the site and joined mainly because i recently purchased a 400r and was a little inspired by everyones builds.
on top of the parts i already have i plan on getting a second gtx 760 and another 8gb of ram, also a new power supply.

asrock 990fx extreme 3
deepcool gammaxx 300 cooler
evga gtx 760 superclocked
kingston hyper x 8gb 1866
amd fx6300
thermaltake 750w
corsair carbide 400r


----------



## pryankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightHawk*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im new to the site and joined mainly because i recently purchased a 400r and was a little inspired by everyones builds.
> on top of the parts i already have i plan on getting a second gtx 760 and another 8gb of ram, also a new power supply.
> 
> asrock 990fx extreme 3
> deepcool gammaxx 300 cooler
> evga gtx 760 superclocked
> kingston hyper x 8gb 1866
> amd fx6300
> thermaltake 750w
> corsair carbide 400r


Why run two GTX 760 in SLI instead of a single GTX 780?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pryankee*
> 
> Why run two GTX 760 in SLI instead of a single GTX 780?


better performance?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404080/gtx-760-sli-vs-gtx-780#post_20272387


----------



## lordhinton

in OP mine should say: 300R windowed white


----------



## williamHL

My 500r today:



Waiting for new modifications


----------



## embattle

Does anyone with the 500r know if the holes on something like the EX280 radiator line up with the 140mm holes at the top of the case?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embattle*
> 
> Does anyone with the 500r know if the holes on something like the EX280 radiator line up with the 140mm holes at the top of the case?


If it is a dual 140 RAD then it should line up just fine, however you might have some issues mounting in push\pull...


----------



## embattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> If it is a dual 140 RAD then it should line up just fine, however you might have some issues mounting in push\pull...


Yeah I was planning to locate the 140mm fans in the top section and thread screws through the fans and the holes in the case and finally on to the rad which would be inside the top.


----------



## Sparda09

Wel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embattle*
> 
> Yeah I was planning to locate the 140mm fans in the top section and thread screws through the fans and the holes in the case and finally on to the rad which would be inside the top.


Well the mobo mounts pretty high on this case. I was not able to put my h100i in push pull because the fans hit my ram. And even without the heatsink on the ram it was still too tall for the fans to fit with the rad mounted inside the case. But you should be fine if your not going to do push/pull.


----------



## embattle

Yeah it would just be a pull configuration with CPU and GPU cooling planned, might add another EX140 to the loop and locate it at the back exhaust.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embattle*
> 
> Yeah it would just be a pull configuration with CPU and GPU cooling planned, might add another EX140 to the loop and locate it at the back exhaust.


I don't think you will have any trouble then.


----------



## ramattos1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embattle*
> 
> Does anyone with the 500r know if the holes on something like the EX280 radiator line up with the 140mm holes at the top of the case?


Actually I was looking at this myself and the gap on the case between the 140 fans is 20mm, and on xspc website it has a 15mm space. It looks like new holes would have to be drilled to get it in right. I could be wrong but just my two cents


----------



## embattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramattos1992*
> 
> Actually I was looking at this myself and the gap on the case between the 140 fans is 20mm, and on xspc website it has a 15mm space. It looks like new holes would have to be drilled to get it in right. I could be wrong but just my two cents


Yeah I noticed when I measured the gap between the top screws, a tad annoying.


----------



## prz3m3k96

New pics my rig














More photo in my worklog:
http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prz3m3k96*
> 
> New pics my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photo in my worklog:
> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/885289-Corsair-300R/


Looks great! Is that a custom sleeving job, it's very well done?


----------



## nolonger

So my Corsair Carbide 500R just arrived. Going to build my rig today!


----------



## prz3m3k96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Looks great! Is that a custom sleeving job, it's very well done?


Cables I bought here:
http://www.modding.bit-tech.pl/sklep/en/


----------



## unequalteck

my corsair carbide 400R







suggestions are welcome so that i can improve


----------



## nolonger

All these pictures are making me want to fully sleeve my PSU and get a loop together.


----------



## pipnasty

Got myself a new Corsair Carbide 500R! It's unmodded, I like it the way it is










http://s143.photobucket.com/user/trntlapir/media/IMG_0130.jpg.html
http://s143.photobucket.com/user/trntlapir/media/IMG_0125.jpg.html

Too bad I can't look at the inside (200m fan blocking the view)


----------



## warhamstr

My 200r. Black Windowed version, totally in love


----------



## Floy

Got a 500R here as well









I know the cabling could be a bit neater up on the top where my disc drive is, but I am happy enough with this.


----------



## gonsa

I'm about to install some corsair AF120, SP120 Quiet Edition and Air LED Fans in my 500R to replace the stock ones.
Will I loose the ability to change their speed through the front button?


----------



## pc-illiterate

to use the 'fan controller' installed on the 500r, you have to pull the rpm wire from the fan connector. the rpm wire on aftermarket fans is the led wire on corsair 500r factory fans.


----------



## Destrto

^ What he said. I personally just swapped the connectors from my 3 pin Yate Loons over to the black ones on my 500R, and they work just fine with the "fan controller" on the front panel. Controls my 2 front fans and 2 side fans. (switched to 2 120mm from the 200mm Stock Corsair fan)


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> to use the 'fan controller' installed on the 500r, you have to pull the rpm wire from the fan connector. the rpm wire on aftermarket fans is the led wire on corsair 500r factory fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> ^ What he said. I personally just swapped the connectors from my 3 pin Yate Loons over to the black ones on my 500R, and they work just fine with the "fan controller" on the front panel. Controls my 2 front fans and 2 side fans. (switched to 2 120mm from the 200mm Stock Corsair fan)


I'm sorry but I didn't understand. What wire should I pull (fan, front panel) and what for? Could you explain with a little more detail please


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> I'm sorry but I didn't understand. What wire should I pull (fan, front panel) and what for? Could you explain with a little more detail please


You should pull the fan's RPM wire.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> I'm sorry but I didn't understand. What wire should I pull (fan, front panel) and what for? Could you explain with a little more detail please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> You should pull the fan's RPM wire.


because corsair 500r fans have different wiring: power, ground, led power. normal fans are power, ground, rpm sensor.

in the order nolonger shows.


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> You should pull the fan's RPM wire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> because corsair 500r fans have different wiring: power, ground, led power. normal fans are power, ground, rpm sensor.
> 
> in the order nolonger shows.


hm.. so i should pull the wire on the right (above image) from the new fans? then it will work with the front panel speed button?


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes and you will need to somehow remove those 'tabs', 'ears', whatever YOU call those 2 pieces sticking up on the fan's connector. you'll see why when you try to plug in the new fans. corsair and thier stupid proprietary fan 'controller and fans' bs


----------



## Destrto

I did the same thing those two guys just suggested,only I took out all 3 wires from a regular 3 pin fan and inserted them into the corsair black connecter. No other modifications were needed.


----------



## embattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I don't think you will have any trouble then.


I decided against a custom setup in the end with this case, it becomes very hard to take maximum advantage of it. I just grabbed myself a Corsair h110 and a couple of Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans, made a few adjustments to the top cover such as removing the 120mm rubber grommets, cutting the middle plastic bar and narrowing the outer plastic edges of the top cover so it fitted better.


----------



## gonsa

thank you for your answers








another question; has anyone here managed to install handles in the 500R?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> thank you for your answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another question; has anyone here managed to install handles in the 500R?


i dont know where you would put them. the entire top is plastic and mesh.


----------



## Destrto

Yea, I don't personally see where handles would fit, or, for that matter, even be needed. It's already pretty easily picked up off the ground. Even in carpet.


----------



## Emfunksis

Is there a proper way to remove the rubber material which the PSU is supposed to rest on in the 500R? I'm asking mostly due to fitment issues with my Fractal Design PSU. It will fit, I suppose, if I bend the metal bracket upwards a little bit. The PSU seems to just be slightly too tall to properly fit without some sort of adjustment to the case.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emfunksis*
> 
> Is there a proper way to remove the rubber material which the PSU is supposed to rest on in the 500R? I'm asking mostly due to fitment issues with my Fractal Design PSU. It will fit, I suppose, if I bend the metal bracket upwards a little bit. The PSU seems to just be slightly too tall to properly fit without some sort of adjustment to the case.


Instead of folding it upward, fold it down back towards the motherboard tray. Try that.

The rubber feet are just glued down, so a hairdryer or heat gun would loosen them up.


----------



## Emfunksis

Folding them slightly upwards did the trick.

The only real problem now are the two bolts holding the case together near the back of the case. They somewhat lift the PSU up making it difficult to mount the PSU with more than two screws. It isn't too much of a problem considering I wont be moving the computer too much and the PSU is rather secure.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emfunksis*
> 
> Folding them slightly upwards did the trick.
> 
> The only real problem now are the two bolts holding the case together near the back of the case. They somewhat lift the PSU up making it difficult to mount the PSU with more than two screws. It isn't too much of a problem considering I wont be moving the computer too much and the PSU is rather secure.


If two screws keep the PSU stable, I wouldn't worry about it. Try putting pressure towards whichever side is not flush with the screw holes. I believe I have 3 out of 4 screw holes fitted on mine.


----------



## Emfunksis

Well after a few hours of fiddling with the location of hardware and fine tuning the fans its safe to say the build is done for now.

Only two real problems I ran into with the case itself was those two pesky case mounts near the rubber mats for the PSU. Trimmed them down a little and opened up a third screw mount for the PSU. Last problem was the lack of standoffs provided by Corsair. Only four instead of six. Luckily I had some extras lying around.


----------



## Nexxsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> Got a 500R here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the cabling could be a bit neater up on the top where my disc drive is, but I am happy enough with this.


Looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## evolution999

hey guys I am interested in 500R case, actually I have 3770k/nh-d14, asus 670 dc2 top, sound blaster z a lot hw.., with my current case I have temps gpu when load 71C & cpu59(in crysis3). actually I am not happy with this zalman z9

whats ur temp's guys ? what about noise ? airflow?

thanks


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolution999*
> 
> hey guys I am interested in 500R case, actually I have 3770k/nh-d14, asus 670 dc2 top, sound blaster z a lot hw.., with my current case I have temps gpu when load 71C & cpu59(in crysis3). actually I am not happy with this zalman z9
> 
> whats ur temp's guys ? what about noise ? airflow?
> 
> thanks


Airflow = Great with stock fans or even better with any replacements. Lots of Mesh panels. I personally replaced the 200mm side fan with 2 120mm.

Noise = Very low with stock fans. Mine is nearly whisper quiet. Only fans I hear are my H100's fans.

Temps = That would really depend on your system once you get your parts in it. With my system (listed in Sig) I get very decent temps both during idle and gaming.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ordering the 330R tonight! Newegg has a shell shocked deal today. Prob won't be a god deal but I'm getting it for christmas


----------



## NightHawk06

hey guys just got my water kit all build into my Corsair 400R thought I show picture you guys


----------



## combatant3219

So I've got the modders bug and will be ditching the mesh and adding a window to the side of my 500R in the next couple of weeks.

I'm also investigating moving from my current H110 to a custom loop .

What I want to do is grab one of the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 kits and add a EX280 rad. The plan is to have the EX240 either up front or on the floor of the case and then the EX280 inside the roof of the case with the fans in the top bay in a pull configuration (same as my H110 setup).

I wouldn't be including the GPU's in my loop for the time being until I can squeeze the blocks into my budget or possibly when I grab a couple of Nvida Maxwell cards once released.

I know I'd have to mod the drive bay to fit the EX240 rad up front, but has anyone had experience with the EX280 in the config I'm looking at?


----------



## pc-illiterate

ex280 should fit the same as the h110 did.
pull the hard drive bays and a 240 will fit the front IF you elongate the fan mount holes.
dont even think about putting the 240 in the floor. it would be A LOT more work than you think with nothing to gain over putting it in the front.


----------



## pc-illiterate

why didnt you put the h110 inside the case and the fans on top? the top has 27mm clearance and fans are 25mm


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ex280 should fit the same as the h110 did.
> pull the hard drive bays and a 240 will fit the front IF you elongate the fan mount holes.
> dont even think about putting the 240 in the floor. it would be A LOT more work than you think with nothing to gain over putting it in the front.


Great! this is exactly what I was thinking, just the EX280 is slightly bigger than the H110. I think it's about 3mm wider, 8mm longer and 7mm thicker.

My only slight concern is the extra thickness may interfere with the ATX plugs for the motherboard, but should be able to squeeze it in. Might be tight though.

You think the two rads would be sufficient for dual 780's?

Not in a rush so I have time to think things over.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i put an xt45 in the roof with push n pull fans. i had to move the holes closer to the fan/mesh side. corsair only worried about getting an h100 in the roof without interference.
when i first put my 240 in the roof, i slotted the fan holes to clear the 8pin plug. when i went to a 360, i moved/slotted the holes to the front of the case.
im tearing about my loop tomoorow, i should say plan to. i can take some pics with my phone maybe the girlfriends camaera and show the hack job i did. with some planning and measuring it can actually be done with 'pretty' results. i didnt plan a lot. i just went in headfirst without looking. bad move but its hidden by fans so im not bothered. i actually wouldnt be anyway. no one sees my pc but me when i pull it out from under the desk.


----------



## combatant3219

Some photos would be great if you get a chance. I'd love to take a look.

Will just give me some ideas for my future plans.


----------



## OdinValk

hey there guys!.. I just joined this forum.. but have been using it for years to read up on stuff.. but since the last year I have gotten HEAVILY into upgrading my PC and such.. I never had a whole lot of extra cash till recently but my current build is

Corsair Carbide 400R
CPU: AMD FX-6300 Vishera
MB: Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3
RAM: 8Gb Patriot "viper"
GPU: MSI Twin Frozr 760 SC edition
PSU: Corsair TX750M

Corsair AIO H100i
1x 500Gb HDD and 1x 3TB HDD

but as I have gotten bored and dont want to spend a ton of more money at the moment to upgrade further, I decided I went go after the case and mod it.. I ordered the side panel from a 500R so I could pop out the mesh and replace with an acrylic window.. while I've been waiting for it to arrive.. I did this!

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344447277558_379148654_o_zps1e538456.jpg.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344787277524_234608938_n_zpsa4c30307.jpg.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344437277559_208302394_n_zps3eb03400.jpg.html


If you cant tell.. the case didnt come with the flourecent green trimming.. lol what Y'all think?:


----------



## jdm89

Just my simple 500r with a modded window, I plan to do something with the front panel when I get the chance.


----------



## pc-illiterate

well combatant, i tore apart my rig finally yesterday. i didnt get any pictures of the roof. the girlfriend took her camera. im pulling fans off today to swap in ap-15s. i can get pictures today or thursday. i didnt forget about you. and i looked at them yesterday. boy i made an ugly mess. its all good though. i plan to cut an old side panel up and make my own top plate to mount to the factory top.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i didnt want to edit so you would know i added the pic. please excuse my buzzed work. its a sloppy dremel job.



when i elongated the holes, i still used the rubber grommets. after taking the grommets out i can slid the rad around about 1 mm.
and dont drink n dremel...


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i didnt want to edit so you would know i added the pic. please excuse my buzzed work. its a sloppy dremel job.
> 
> when i elongated the holes, i still used the rubber grommets. after taking the grommets out i can slid the rad around about 1 mm.
> and dont drink n dremel...


Thanks for posting the pics. Whats your loop made up of?

After playing around swapping out fans on my H110 I can tell I wont be able to fit the ex280 up top so I'll either have to go with a thinner 280 rad like the alphacool st30, or maybe a thicker 240 rad. Not sure what will perform better.

Up front ill put in either a 240 or 360 if I think I can make it fit.

I'll think it through in more detail, bit for the time being I'm going to have a play around with doimg my own custom sleeving for the first time (just on extensioms initially while I get practice). Going to try using paracord since it's cheap and is available in heaps of colours.

Hopefully be getting started on the window mod this weekend.


----------



## fezz101

Will the Corsair 200R fit Thermalright Archon SB-E x2?


----------



## pc-illiterate

right now, ek dcp 4.0 pump/res combo(about to change), over to swiftech uni gpu blocks on sli 670s, up to a raystorm cpu block, over/up to top mounted xt45 360, down to a front mounted xt45 240, out to the res/pump.
about to change out the ek res/pump combo for 2x ddc-1t pumps. the ek is a good pump and still going strong but its time has come to take a break.

i thought i posted this 2 days ago...


----------



## jdm89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fezz101*
> 
> Will the Corsair 200R fit Thermalright Archon SB-E x2?


No it wil not fit on the 200r, according to corsair it will only fit a maximum of 160mm tall CPU heatsinks whereas the archon is 170.2mm tall.


----------



## OdinValk

Ok.. SO.. I know this is a bit of an old topic.. and seeing as I have already bought and paid for the panel and its been shipped ...it may be late to ask...

I have a Carbide 400R.. as you can see from the pictures above.. I recently purchased the side panel from a 500R because I am lazy and broke and the cost of buying the side panel with removable mesh is cheaper than buying the jigsaw/dremel etc to make cuts myself to my current side panel...

but what I want to know.. and make sure of anyway.. the side panel from the 500r WILL fit on the 400r correct?

I intend on removing the mesh and applying acrylic window to my rig lol unless that wasn't obvious already


----------



## Azuredragon1

Yes the side panel from the 500r should fit the 400r


----------



## qweebo83

Hi Guys

New to this site and just after some help and opinions.

I have a 500r case that i want to go water cooling. I believe that its better to go from res - pump - rad - cpu - rad - gpu then back to res. the picture below i believe goes anti clock wise (res - pump - rad - gpu - rad - cpu -res)

is there any way with a clean set up that i can have it go to cpu first then gpu ?

sorry for the dumb questions but im a noob at all this

Thanks in advance for your help

Qweebo


----------



## pc-illiterate

it doesnt matter what comes after the pump as long as the res is above and directly before the pump.


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it doesnt matter what comes after the pump as long as the res is above and directly before the pump.


thanks for your advice

i was worried that with the picture set up that cos the gpu runs hotter that hot water would go to cpu


----------



## pc-illiterate

nope, it doesnt matter. water will be within 2*C normally at any 2 places in the loop.


----------



## Dynamo11

I got my new 500r in today, after installing all my gear from my old case to the new one I went to turn it on and... nothing. I think my front panel IO might be busted, any thoughts on this, is this a common occurrence for the 500r?


----------



## OdinValk

the best way to find out is to google search it... otherwise.. make sure the connection in the front of the case is made up tight.. and same with the connection on the motherboard.. re check ALL connections... mainly the power connections etc.. I've had the same issue before.. and it always turns out to be something simple like that...

on another note.. kind of a coincidence... the 500r side panel that I ordered came in today! w00t.. time to install a window into my 400r case!... the mesh area on the side is massive compared to the original panel my 400r came with!


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> I got my new 500r in today, after installing all my gear from my old case to the new one I went to turn it on and... nothing. I think my front panel IO might be busted, any thoughts on this, is this a common occurrence for the 500r?


i would say it is a loose cable - recheck all connections


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> the best way to find out is to google search it... otherwise.. make sure the connection in the front of the case is made up tight.. and same with the connection on the motherboard.. re check ALL connections... mainly the power connections etc.. I've had the same issue before.. and it always turns out to be something simple like that...
> 
> on another note.. kind of a coincidence... the 500r side panel that I ordered came in today! w00t.. time to install a window into my 400r case!... the mesh area on the side is massive compared to the original panel my 400r came with!


The case looks so much better with a side window. I just completed mine yesterday (500r) took me 3.4 hrs to cut the lip for the mesh. Although the piece of acrylic i got cut cost $4! woo hoo


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> The case looks so much better with a side window. I just completed mine yesterday (500r) took me 3.4 hrs to cut the lip for the mesh. Although the piece of acrylic i got cut cost $4! woo hoo


how did you but the tabs out? I just took the mesh out.. but I dont own a dremel or a jigsaw.. and I dont want to try bending them.. as I may end up bending the panel itself.. how did you remove yours?


----------



## wampastompa

I have a Carbide 300R, but oh how I wish I had an obsidian series case. So beautiful.


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> how did you but the tabs out? I just took the mesh out.. but I dont own a dremel or a jigsaw.. and I dont want to try bending them.. as I may end up bending the panel itself.. how did you remove yours?


theres a video on youtube by this guy that has done it (immac job by the way) i followed his instructions.
I used a dremel tool to cut the tabs out (**** tool thats why it too me so long)

Dremel ($40 AUS) or u can get cheaper ones, acrylic sheet cut to fit (10" x 13" 2mm thickness) $4 AUS, Double sided tape $6 AUS


----------



## OdinValk

yea I knew about all that... I am just broke as of late.. just started a new job TODAY.. and will be a couple weeks before I have any spending money.. I'm impatient.. took long enough for the panel to get mailed here bc of the holidays.. lol I want my window NOW... and am thinking of cutting at least 1 fan hole of some sort.. either some neat design.. or just a big circle in the lower left corner to attempt to keep positive pressure in the case..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I am quite happy with my 200R for $30 AR; didn't want to spend much at all on a midtower again after ditching mini-itx. Only complaint is apparently can't fit a 240 rad without removing drive bays which I don't want to do starting with fact it doesn't look seem particularly easy. Though I also realize a low end tower is not designed for liquid cooling generally.


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> yea I knew about all that... I am just broke as of late.. just started a new job TODAY.. and will be a couple weeks before I have any spending money.. I'm impatient.. took long enough for the panel to get mailed here bc of the holidays.. lol I want my window NOW... and am thinking of cutting at least 1 fan hole of some sort.. either some neat design.. or just a big circle in the lower left corner to attempt to keep positive pressure in the case..


the only helpful tips i can provide is:

try to find the thiness double sided tape. the thicker it is the bigger the gap between the acrylic shee and you panel.
also try to find black double sided tape. I made the mistake using white and up close you can see the white tap, but if you use black should look sweet


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> i would say it is a loose cable - recheck all connections


Checked absolutely everything, tried every configuration possible and nothing on the front IO works (so it's not a case of the reset switch not working but the USB is). I'll probably have to RMA it


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Checked absolutely everything, tried every configuration possible and nothing on the front IO works (so it's not a case of the reset switch not working but the USB is). I'll probably have to RMA it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Checked absolutely everything, tried every configuration possible and nothing on the front IO works (so it's not a case of the reset switch not working but the USB is). I'll probably have to RMA it


sorry a little confused about your last post

USB is working in the front panel?


----------



## Dynamo11

Sorry no, what I meant was I tested everything on the front IO separately and none of it worked, I then gave the example that it wasn't like the USB was working but the reset switch not. Which leads me to believe that the entire front IO is borked


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> the only helpful tips i can provide is:
> 
> try to find the thiness double sided tape. the thicker it is the bigger the gap between the acrylic shee and you panel.
> also try to find black double sided tape. I made the mistake using white and up close you can see the white tap, but if you use black should look sweet


I actually already got a roll of that 3M clear double sided tape that EVERY thread on window mods seems to talk about.. I've used some of it to restick some LED strips that had lost their stickyness... works really well.. and if I need to double up on the tape just to close the gap so be it....

My main issue right now is getting rid of the retaining tabs that held the mesh in.. I dont want them sticking out in my window.. though they arent THAT noticable.. but I would like a nice clean edge... perhaps after I figure out how to cut them out.. I will track down some of that u-channel stuff to make it look nice


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Sorry no, what I meant was I tested everything on the front IO separately and none of it worked, I then gave the example that it wasn't like the USB was working but the reset switch not. Which leads me to believe that the entire front IO is borked


correct me if im wrong, not a full computer guru but to me sounds like there is no power to the motherboard as all the front IO is plugged into your motherboard. - could be worth checking


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> correct me if im wrong, not a full computer guru but to me sounds like there is no power to the motherboard as all the front IO is plugged into your motherboard. - could be worth checking


No the PC is fully functioning, I'm writing this message on it right now. My motherboard has a start button on it that allows me to boot the PC up, logic dictates it's an issue with the IO circuitboard. I'm sent an RMA request to Corsair for a new front IO anyway


----------



## wampastompa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> I got my new 500r in today, after installing all my gear from my old case to the new one I went to turn it on and... nothing. I think my front panel IO might be busted, any thoughts on this, is this a common occurrence for the 500r?


The best way to check this is to jump the appropriate pins on the motherboard (where the two wires from the power button connect, you can do it with a paper clip) and thereby take the case's front panel out of the equation. The rest is obvious - if it still doesn't start up, something else is wrong.

Also worth noting, most boards have a standby LED to let you know that they are receiving power and OK to boot. Make sure that's on before you even bother with this, if your board has one.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see your post about having a startup button on the board. Still may not be the fault of the front panel, but it seems likely.


----------



## wampastompa

I'm glad to find that this thread exists, because I have some problems and a lot to say about my 300R. I've had it for just over one year and I have had issues (some solved, others not so much).

I'll share a solved problem first - nothing fancy, but it was a quirk with this case that I had to take care of:

My headphones kept popping out of the front audio jack. This was a small, but very annoying issue. They'd pop out halfway so that only one side was getting signal. I was able to narrow this down to the jack on the front panel not being flush (it is sunk in a bit, set behind behind rather thick plastic). I was able to solve this problem with an electric drill and a countersink attachment. I used the shallowest countersink I could find and drilled straight into the hole (with the front of the case taken off so that the jack wouldn't be damaged, obviously). This removed enough material and allowed the headphone jack to work normally.

Next, I have a recurring intermittent problem that has been very difficult to diagnose:

For the entire time I've had the case, there has been an issue where plugging any device into the front panel caused an immediate crash. This did not happen with any consistency, but at first I attributed it to bad audio drivers because it was always happening when I tried to plug in my headphones. But then it also happened with USB and anything else, so it was a mystery to me. I assumed some sort of defect in the front panel but was too lazy to do anything about it especially since I'm not good with that sort of thing and had no idea if I was right. I only determined the actual cause recently.

After the problem had been relatively infrequent for a while, I had all but forgotten about it when it started happening frequently again this winter. Gradually I realized that this was an important observation, but I had no idea what variable had changed. The answer came on me suddenly when I was talking about how I don't use a humidifier, because of my allergies. Besides being bad for dust mites, dryness also promotes static electricity, which turns out to be the culprit! I have since been in the habit of touching connectors to a metal surface on the case before sticking them into their ports. I have had no further problems, and I'm not worried about the damage those surges may have been doing since I just finished a new build. I would still like to ditch this procedure, so my hope is that someone can lend insight about whether there could be some sort of bad ground in the front panel.

Other thoughts:

- The doors on this case are a huge pain. Coming from Antec for my last build, where it was just basically a single pivot, this method is more secure but at times extremely frustrating. I've gotten much better at it over time, but in the beginning it's very difficult to get all of the slots in. Every time I thought I had it, one was popped out and I had to start over. These days it takes me one attempt, two if I'm not paying attention and mess it up - still, it shouldn't be that hard.

- I never thought I'd say this, but there are too many fan slots and too many vents on this case. I have 140mm fans, I have tried running all of them in a logical way but it's just too many. At best, you end up with 4 x 140mm intake, 2 x 140mm & 1 x 120mm exhaust. There isn't really any other way that makes sense, and it leaves such a huge difference in intake and exhaust that the case actually makes a resonant "wub" sound from pressure building up and escaping. It's bad. I ended up disconnecting the side intakes and the front-top exhaust (which makes very little sense to begin with). One of the things I liked when I bought the case was the potential for great airflow, but it only allows for really bizarre setups. I chose instead to just plug up some holes and use it like a normal case.

- I think it's pretty silly that this case comes with a dust screen on the front, and one under the PSU, but then has a giant gaping hole in the top. Even with 140mm exhaust fans mounted there, it collects dust. The mesh is larger than the fan slots, so the airflow will never be enough to stop that from happening. I bought some magnetic dust screens for the side intakes, but there is still the issue of the top mesh. I'm hoping to mod the case or just find/make something that will fit over that perfectly, with just some holes for the fans. Just something to block airflow through that mesh, without looking awful. Suggestions would be appreciated.

- I love all of the holes for cable management, it's fairly easy to keep this case clean and organized.

- The hard drive racks are pretty cool, but ultimately pointless. I'm not hot-swapping drives all the time, few desktop users are. It's nice to not have to use hardware, and it's nice that the orientation of the drives frees up some space, but it also creates problems. Having sideways drives means that SATA cables get all bunched up in the side of the case, so you basically need to have right-angle connectors (but then they're blocking each other, so it's just a headache).

- The dust screen on the front of the case is hard to clean. You either need to clean it from the front with a vacuum (doesn't work well), or bend the tabs that hold the metal grate around it. It's obvious that it's meant to be removable, but those tabs are annoying and they will eventually break from the constant bending back and forth. Again, this is an area where my cheap old Antec case beat Corsair.

---

I like this case, but the only reason I bought it originally was because it's so large for a mid tower. I had just purchased a new AMD video card, and shortly thereafter discovered that it's massiveness would not be accommodated by just any case. Still, didn't want to make the jump to full. I'd say I've been happy with it overall, there are just a few mild quirks that bother me.

Edits for spelling etc. (sorry for the long post)


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> theres a video on youtube by this guy that has done it (immac job by the way) i followed his instructions.
> I used a dremel tool to cut the tabs out (**** tool thats why it too me so long)
> 
> Dremel ($40 AUS) or u can get cheaper ones, acrylic sheet cut to fit (10" x 13" 2mm thickness) $4 AUS, Double sided tape $6 AUS


Where did you get the Acrylic so cheap? How thick Acrylic did you use? I'm in Aus too (Melbourne) but what I've found is a little more expensive. Looking to use either 3mm or 4.5mm thickness.

After the windows done, I'm just waiting for my gear to arrive to do custom sleeving and then I'll be saving like mad for my custom loop.


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Where did you get the Acrylic so cheap? How thick Acrylic did you use? I'm in Aus too (Melbourne) but what I've found is a little more expensive. Looking to use either 3mm or 4.5mm thickness.
> 
> After the windows done, I'm just waiting for my gear to arrive to do custom sleeving and then I'll be saving like mad for my custom loop.


Hey buddy

i got it from

Acrylic Sheet Form
13 garden Drv, Tullamarine
03 93300444

Everyone raves on about bunnings having it. BS they do. All they have is have one thickness and in 1 size sheet. This place has any thickness and any colour you want. i got it cut 10" x 13" clear acrylic 2mm thickness. - PERFECT!


----------



## combatant3219

Thanks!

I take it you went and picked it up? I live in South Eastern Suburbs and work 9-5 so there's no where I've found really close that can cut it to size for me and I can get there to pick it up. I can get it cheap but then need to get it posted to me, so have to account for postage cost.

I found the same thing at Bunnings. I guess I could try Masters but it'll probably be just the same.


----------



## qweebo83

no problems

dont bother with masters, they are just as bad
i happened to stumble across this place in the yellow pages


----------



## IMI4tth3w

hey guys!

so my new build featured the corsair carbide 500r and it is a fantastic case i must say.

i just finished up the build which included corsair's h110 AIO cpu cooler. made a build thread in the case mods section. worth taking a peek

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457667/h110-in-a-corsair-carbide-500r-w-radiator-up-top/0_100

mods can all be seen in my sig in the 2014 build.

also did full noctua pwm fans for full speed customization. this thing is super quiet when it needs to be. and moves some serious air when needed.

just wanted to say i couldn't have done it without the help of all the great guys here sharing all this great information. i'll throw up a couple pics if they'll ever upload..


----------



## twerk

Hey guys, do any of you know if you can fit a 38mm thick radiator in the top of a 500R? The Corsair H105 is tempting me, if it will fit.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys, do any of you know if you can fit a 38mm thick radiator in the top of a 500R? The Corsair H105 is tempting me, if it will fit.


Unfortunately not, 38mm is too thick. I couldn't fit an EX240 radiator, which is 35.5mm. To mount the 38mm radiator, you'd either have to do it externally, or cut and bend the panel at the top. Neither options are preferable in my opinion, so it'd be best to go for a slimmer radiator.


----------



## Archea47

If I remove the HDD bays from the 400R will it lose all its structural integrity? I want to mount as many radiators as I can in mine

I've looked at it before and do understand that I'll need to drill out the rivets


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Unfortunately not, 38mm is too thick. I couldn't fit an EX240 radiator, which is 35.5mm. To mount the 38mm radiator, you'd either have to do it externally, or cut and bend the panel at the top. Neither options are preferable in my opinion, so it'd be best to go for a slimmer radiator.


couldnt you fit it up top if you removed the mesh from the top? I realize most people dont want to have something poking out of their case... but using my rig as an example... there wasnt enough room inside the case to mount push/pull fans with the H100i... so I mounted the push fans under the rad.. and the pull fans are on the outside of the case on the top.. take a look at my build pictures if you cant imagine it... but it doesnt bother me to have 2 fans sitting ontop of the comp..


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> couldnt you fit it up top if you removed the mesh from the top? I realize most people dont want to have something poking out of their case... but using my rig as an example... there wasnt enough room inside the case to mount push/pull fans with the H100i... so I mounted the push fans under the rad.. and the pull fans are on the outside of the case on the top.. take a look at my build pictures if you cant imagine it... but it doesnt bother me to have 2 fans sitting ontop of the comp..


Aye, you could simply remove the mesh panel, in which case any thickness of radiator would fit. I suppose for some that would be acceptable, though personally I don't like the thought of that. Regardless, there are several options available to those who wish to install radiators, they'll just have to choose whatever method suits them best.

P.S. I like the green decal you added to your case.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> so my new build featured the corsair carbide 500r and it is a fantastic case i must say.
> 
> i just finished up the build which included corsair's h110 AIO cpu cooler. made a build thread in the case mods section. worth taking a peek
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457667/h110-in-a-corsair-carbide-500r-w-radiator-up-top/0_100
> 
> mods can all be seen in my sig in the 2014 build.
> 
> also did full noctua pwm fans for full speed customization. this thing is super quiet when it needs to be. and moves some serious air when needed.
> 
> just wanted to say i couldn't have done it without the help of all the great guys here sharing all this great information. i'll throw up a couple pics if they'll ever upload..


Nice work!

I have the same case (although black), same PSU, same monitor and same cooler. lol

Like the mod you did to fit the H110 up top, although for me personally I just placed it inside the case as having the fans in pull makes cleaning a little easier, although I'll keep your mod in mind. To tidy up that cut maybe you could think about cutting that tab off and putting a little bit of u-channel over the rough edges.


----------



## wampastompa

300R owners, have any of you experimented with different air-cooling setups? If so, what worked the best?


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> If I remove the HDD bays from the 400R will it lose all its structural integrity? I want to mount as many radiators as I can in mine
> 
> I've looked at it before and do understand that I'll need to drill out the rivets


Not a problem, I removed both ODD and HDD drive cage and fit 240 on top and 360 on front


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Not a problem, I removed both ODD and HDD drive cage and fit 240 on top and 360 on front


Fantastic, thank you!

I'm going to cut out the HDD bays and the front half of the first optical bay, putting a 140.2 x 30mm up top and a dual 120.2 x 60mm in the front, with a 5.25" -> hard disk tray and fan controller in the top optical bays (build log is in my sig)


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Fantastic, thank you!
> 
> I'm going to cut out the HDD bays and the front half of the first optical bay, putting a 140.2 x 30mm up top and a dual 120.2 x 60mm in the front, with a 5.25" -> hard disk tray and fan controller in the top optical bays (build log is in my sig)


Nice work. Sounds like exactly what I have in mind for my 500R when I get around to doing a custom loop. I'll be keeping tabs on your progress.


----------



## Sullie316

Ok I posted a while back but I'm not sure if I was ever added to the list or not but here is a few pictures of my rig!! Critiques welcomed!















Sorry for the less than stellar pictures they were taken with my phone. Would also like to compliment everyone all the stuff I've seen is top notch


----------



## Johny Boy

Corsair 300R guys need help.

Holder or extended plastic handles on HDD removal bays all broken on my case and i have just used it once to install drives.So my query if those are broken then how to remove this tool less bays ?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Corsair 300R guys need help.
> 
> Holder or extended plastic handles on HDD removal bays all broken on my case and i have just used it once to install drives.So my query if those are broken then how to remove this tool less bays ?


if they are the same as the ones on the 400R and you simply squeeze the little handles together to pull the drive out.. find some way of doing the same thing without the little thumb handles.. all that holds them in are little plastic nipples that fit into the holes on the side of the cage.. how in the hell did you manage to break them already?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Nice work. Sounds like exactly what I have in mind for my 500R when I get around to doing a custom loop. I'll be keeping tabs on your progress.


Cool - here's my plan:



This will mean cutting out the HDD trays (they aren't removable on the 400R but they are on your 500R) and cutting through the first optical bay. I may have to remove the optical bay to make the cut and then rivet it back into the case


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> if they are the same as the ones on the 400R and you simply squeeze the little handles together to pull the drive out.. find some way of doing the same thing without the little thumb handles.. all that holds them in are little plastic nipples that fit into the holes on the side of the cage.. how in the hell did you manage to break them already?


Never tired too hard nor pulled those roughly , i saw first one almost broken with slightest of slight gentle look up when i took the case out from its box to look at it.Got it fixed by using industry grade glue and worked on that first broken handle but now it seems all plastic handles are falling off from the same spot near the bay holder.
Thinking to take them out all and not push them back in to the level till the plastic nip fitting into the holes to save some frustration.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Cool - here's my plan:


this will look better and be a bit shorter of tubing. its actually how mine is ran.



use my white lines


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> this will look better and be a bit shorter of tubing. its actually how mine is ran.
> 
> 
> 
> use my white lines


Hey pcilliterate,

Thanks for the suggestion. Do you think the reduction in tubing is worth not sending the water to the cpu block first? My aim is clocks over looks. The idea was that I would hit the cpu first and then cool the fluid through the st30 before it hitting the vrm & nb. I need to do some research on whether it matters which order in the loop you have your most restrictive points


----------



## pc-illiterate

it wont matter as far as temps go. loop water varies by as much as 2*C between coldest water and hottest water.
according to what i read, the water flow after the most restrictive block determines the flow rate after it through the rest of the loop. what blocks are you using? vrm and nb blocks should be the least restriction.

*EDIT* - btw, i use that same pump/res combo right now but probably the older version.
also, the lines are running backwards on the cpu block. the center port is the inlet.
and yes, more tubing is more restriction. it doesnt add a lot but every .01 psi drop is .01 psi you dont have to push further or faster.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> also, the lines are running backwards on the cpu block. the center port is the inlet.


Hmm ... According to the manual from EK the pump outlet is the one on top, which I have in the drawing going to the center of the cpu block (inlet according to its manual)

I haven't found pressure drop graphs for the Koolance VRM & NB blocks yet but based off EK's comparing the Supremacy to their other products I imagined it would be fairly low-restriction


----------



## pc-illiterate

you have it going to the center, i dont.
the ek supreme is 3rd restrictive cpu block of martins tests
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/09/26/i7-2600k-cpu-xspc-raystorm/5/

and its the worst performer also
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/09/26/i7-2600k-cpu-xspc-raystorm/6/

im actually thinking about getting the danger den m6 because my local microcenter has 1 for $30.


----------



## Dawn of War

So I recently bought a white 500r and swapped everything out of my old Antec 300. Beautiful case. My question is, when I slide the fan speed switch, I don't here any noticeable increase in speed- or feel a difference. I have the side 200mm fan plugged into the 3 pin switch that I assume goes to the controller and a cable from my PSU plugged into the 4 pin molex connector. Corsair's laughable 'manual' doesn't give me a lot of insight on how to properly hook these things up and I doubt the fans are just THAT quiet so can anyone give me some help on how these things should be set up if I want to use the proprietary switch?

Also, I seem to remember reading somewhere that the switch only increases the speed by 400 RPM per click. Anyway I can increase that?


----------



## pc-illiterate

no you cant. its a stepped voltage switch believed to be 5v 7v 12v. you wont hear a difference. the fans arent that great for cfm or sp. they do light up though...


----------



## Dawn of War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no you cant. its a stepped voltage switch believed to be 5v 7v 12v. you wont hear a difference. the fans arent that great for cfm or sp. they do light up though...


Lame. And as long as I'm using that controller, there is nothing I can even do in my mobo BIOS either? I'm tempted to say the hell with the controller as long as I don't lose the lighting if its the only way I can get these fans to turn a decent RPM.


----------



## pc-illiterate

those fans wont turn any faster unless you push more than 12v into them. you will lose the lighting. corsair use a normal fans rpm wire as their led wire.
the bios has nothing to do with the case. im not sure what youre talking about here.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you have it going to the center, i dont.
> the ek supreme is 3rd restrictive cpu block of martins tests
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/09/26/i7-2600k-cpu-xspc-raystorm/5/
> 
> and its the worst performer also
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/09/26/i7-2600k-cpu-xspc-raystorm/6/


Hey bud, not sure where the confusion is coming from here.

Right, I had it going to the center







which I believe is correct based on their documentation

And I wrote about the 'Supremacy' block, which the graph shows is less restrictive than their older Supreme that ya referenced

Either way thanks for the input. I think I'll take that to the watercooling forum but I'll post back here with how the 400R modding goes


----------



## OdinValk

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213805_702_zpsa544600d.jpg.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213818_819_zps346a8ae6.jpg.html

finally got my window put in! only took ordering the side panel from the 500R and getting a piece of acrylic cut lol


----------



## Dawn of War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> *those fans wont turn any faster unless you push more than 12v into them.* you will lose the lighting. corsair use a normal fans rpm wire as their led wire.
> the bios has nothing to do with the case. im not sure what youre talking about here.


Is there an easy way to go about doing this?


----------



## pc-illiterate

im sorry but, an easy way to do what? do you mean push more than 12v into them? i have no clue. im not about overvolting anything but a cpu and gpu.


----------



## gonsa

Hi all,
I have a 500R and I wanted to remove the optical drive bay, which has 6 rivets there, to put the hdd drive bay there.
assuming i manage to remove the optical bay without much fuss, is the hdd bay easy to attach there? Or do I have to do some more custom holes/attachments?


----------



## pc-illiterate

more customizing.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have a 500R and I wanted to remove the optical drive bay, which has 6 rivets there, to put the hdd drive bay there.
> assuming i manage to remove the optical bay without much fuss, is the hdd bay easy to attach there? Or do I have to do some more custom holes/attachments?


Not sure about removing the whole optical drive bay, but I've taken out my HDD bays completely, bought one of these to fit my 4 SSD's. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231121891224

I've connected this to a 3.5" to 5.25" adaptor and am mounting it up behind my fan controller to keep things nice and tidy.

There are other adaptors that hold 3.5" HDD's if you need them.

Just thought I'd present an alternative.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have a 500R and I wanted to remove the optical drive bay, which has 6 rivets there, to put the hdd drive bay there.
> assuming i manage to remove the optical bay without much fuss, is the hdd bay easy to attach there? Or do I have to do some more custom holes/attachments?


both of the side tops of the optical bays form the end of frame for the case. why not just 5.25 to 3.5 adapter trays?


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Not sure about removing the whole optical drive bay, but I've taken out my HDD bays completely, bought one of these to fit my 4 SSD's. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231121891224
> 
> I've connected this to a 3.5" to 5.25" adaptor and am mounting it up behind my fan controller to keep things nice and tidy.
> 
> There are other adaptors that hold 3.5" HDD's if you need them.
> 
> Just thought I'd present an alternative.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> both of the side tops of the optical bays form the end of frame for the case. why not just 5.25 to 3.5 adapter trays?


something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-Tray-Less-SATA-Hot-Swap-Hard-fr-3-5-HDD-Hard-Disk-/280679568521?pt=US_Drive_Bay_Caddies&hash=item4159ce5489


----------



## combatant3219

Yer, or if you don't need hot swap capability (like I don't) then just something simple like this, but spray paint it black or white or what ever colour you desire.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-5-HARD-DRIVE-TO-5-25-BAY-MOUNTING-BRACKET-ADAPTER-KIT-W-SCREWS-/161178789291?pt=US_Drive_Enclosures_Docks&hash=item25870125ab



Means you can retain the stock look of the front of your case too.


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_212_966&products_id=33346

is what i use in my server.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_212_966&products_id=33346
> 
> is what i use in my server.


I picked one of those up a year ago and had that unit in my 10+ year old case, but it didnn't fit in my Corsair Carbide 400R

Also it may say it holds 3 hard drives, but they better be 2.5" or it's going to be overheat city

That said, it was great for a couple 2.5"ers in the case it fit in - the filter is very easy to clean and then fan was quiet


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Yer, or if you don't need hot swap capability (like I don't) then just something simple like this, but spray paint it black or white or what ever colour you desire.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-5-HARD-DRIVE-TO-5-25-BAY-MOUNTING-BRACKET-ADAPTER-KIT-W-SCREWS-/161178789291?pt=US_Drive_Enclosures_Docks&hash=item25870125ab
> 
> 
> 
> Means you can retain the stock look of the front of your case too.


This is perfect indeed.
Yes, paint them black will be a priority









Will the slidding supports that come with the hdd bay slide in there too?


----------



## pc-illiterate

no they wont fit. those brackets make the 3.5 inch drive 5.25 wide. the case is made to accept the slides attached to the hdd.


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no they wont fit. those brackets make the 3.5 inch drive 5.25 wide. the case is made to accept the slides attached to the hdd.


ok just to see if i understood correctly.
these brackets make it possible to put 3.5" hdds in the optical bay, right?
to put there an ssd i have to get a bracket that converts 2.5" to 3.5", right?


----------



## pc-illiterate

right. that means a bracket bolted to a bracket to put an ssd in a 5.25. it would be easier to just 2 side tape it the case somewhere.


----------



## combatant3219

Or get one of these Sharkoon 5.25"bay extensions which will fit either 4 SSD's or 1 3.5" drive and 2 SSD's.

http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/2378


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Or get one of these Sharkoon 5.25"bay extensions which will fit either 4 SSD's or 1 3.5" drive and 2 SSD's.
> 
> http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/2378


Uau this looks awesome!
and it's from Europe too, which I will not pay customs taxes








thank you.


----------



## combatant3219

No probs!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hey bud, not sure where the confusion is coming from here.
> 
> Right, I had it going to the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I believe is correct based on their documentation
> 
> And I wrote about the 'Supremacy' block, which the graph shows is less restrictive than their older Supreme that ya referenced
> 
> Either way thanks for the input. I think I'll take that to the watercooling forum but I'll post back here with how the 400R modding goes


my mistake on the wrong block. ek naming scheme needs to change, good luck on the build.


----------



## Archea47

Well here's what I did with my 400R











Some of the cables need to be cleaned up. I'll follow up Sunday or Monday with details after I get to enjoy this some.


----------



## pryankee

Inside shot of my 400r


----------



## TTheuns

Can the 200R fit a 240mm rad in the top with an MSI Z87 G45 Gaming motherboard? And how about the sidepanel?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Can the 200R fit a 240mm rad in the top with an MSI Z87 G45 Gaming motherboard? And how about the sidepanel?


get dimensions of all the parts and check! thats what I did.. my video card is the longest part of my rig.. its like 2 inches longer than my mobo.. and takes up 2 1/2 PCI case slots lol


----------



## OdinValk

My 400R with its new 500R side panel complete with side window and green trim paintjob to go with the green inside lighting

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140105_165911_348_zpsacb95ba7.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213818_819_zps346a8ae6.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213805_702_zpsa544600d.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344437277559_208302394_n_zps3eb03400.jpg.html


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> get dimensions of all the parts and check! thats what I did.. my video card is the longest part of my rig.. its like 2 inches longer than my mobo.. and takes up 2 1/2 PCI case slots lol


That's exactly the problem. I can't find them.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> My 400R with its new 500R side panel complete with side window and green trim paintjob to go with the green inside lighting
> 
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140105_165911_348_zpsacb95ba7.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213818_819_zps346a8ae6.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213805_702_zpsa544600d.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344437277559_208302394_n_zps3eb03400.jpg.html


That's a nice rig, normally I'm not a fan of green but this is an exception


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> My 400R with its new 500R side panel complete with side window and green trim paintjob to go with the green inside lighting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140105_165911_348_zpsacb95ba7.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213818_819_zps346a8ae6.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/IMG_20140112_213805_702_zpsa544600d.jpg.htmlhttp://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...344437277559_208302394_n_zps3eb03400.jpg.html


Looking good, green and black is always a nice combination. Though I'd suggest you do something about the visible tabs through your window. Perhaps do what I did and simply spray-paint a border around the acrylic. For example:


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> [/SPOILER/]
> 
> Looking good, green and black is always a nice combination. Though I'd suggest you do something about the visible tabs through your window. Perhaps do what I did and simply spray-paint a border around the acrylic. For example:


Yea.. I'm either going to cut them out.. or paint.. or get some uchannel to cover them


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> That's a nice rig, normally I'm not a fan of green but this is an exception


Thank you... green is my favorite color... and I thought the green trim looked really nice with the black case and green LED lighting on the inside


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Thank you... green is my favorite color... and I thought the green trim looked really nice with the black case and green LED lighting on the inside


It does


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> No the PC is fully functioning, I'm writing this message on it right now. My motherboard has a start button on it that allows me to boot the PC up, logic dictates it's an issue with the IO circuitboard. I'm sent an RMA request to Corsair for a new front IO anyway


Hey guys I thought I might update the situation on this. I was cleaning my PC the other day when I noticed that the IO circuit board was showing bare pins. I had a quick look around and sure enough, there was the IO motherboard connector sitting right at the top of the case. It must have come unstuck from its glue during transit and stayed like that and when I was trying to troubleshoot why the front IO wasn't working I must have overlooked it. Anyway I connected that back up and now the case (front IO and all) works absolutely perfectly. First time I've had an issue with a Corsair product, but luckily it was easily rectified.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Hey guys I thought I might update the situation on this. I was cleaning my PC the other day when I noticed that the IO circuit board was showing bare pins. I had a quick look around and sure enough, there was the IO motherboard connector sitting right at the top of the case. It must have come unstuck from its glue during transit and stayed like that and when I was trying to troubleshoot why the front IO wasn't working I must have overlooked it. Anyway I connected that back up and now the case (front IO and all) works absolutely perfectly. First time I've had an issue with a Corsair product, but luckily it was easily rectified.


I'm glad to hear it. It's a shame there was a fault in the first place, but it's bound to happen at some point considering how many units they manufacture and ship. Though at least they back it up with great customer service. I received a replacement front I/O panel through an RMA yesterday. They didn't want the old one in return, and it was shipped/delivered in two days.


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I'm glad to hear it. It's a shame there was a fault in the first place, but it's bound to happen at some point considering how many units they manufacture and ship. Though at least they back it up with great customer service. I received a replacement front I/O panel through an RMA yesterday. They didn't want the old one in return, and it was shipped/delivered in two days.


Yep, compared to other customer services I've used (cough*ASUS*cough) Corsair are top notch. I explained the situation to them, they apologised and closed the ticket so all was well.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Yea.. I'm either going to cut them out.. or paint.. or get some uchannel to cover them


Cut them out. I think it gives it a much cleaner look.

That's what I'm going to be doing this week to my 500R.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Cut them out. I think it gives it a much cleaner look.
> 
> That's what I'm going to be doing this week to my 500R.


yea that was my first thought... just hafta go get a dremel


----------



## combatant3219

I borrowed one of someone else, saved me having to buy one myself. lol

Although I think I'm going to want one of my own down the track.


----------



## Thunderclap82

I currently have the 400r model, but in a month I'm moving and since the computer will be moving from a dedicated office to the bedroom my wife wants something that doesn't take up as much room. I don't want to downgrade so far as a gaming laptop since my custom build is my pride and joy, but I'm willing to move to a more compact case.

So my question to you is what is the size comparison of the 400r and the 200r? I have a BD-R, and three drives: OS on an SSD, 1TB data drive, and 2TB media drive. It looks like the 200r loses one 5.25" bay (not a big deal) so I can assume the case is not as tall, but what about width and length? I'm having a harder time visualizing that.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap82*
> 
> I currently have the 400r model, but in a month I'm moving and since the computer will be moving from a dedicated office to the bedroom my wife wants something that doesn't take up as much room. I don't want to downgrade so far as a gaming laptop since my custom build is my pride and joy, but I'm willing to move to a more compact case.
> 
> So my question to you is what is the size comparison of the 400r and the 200r? I have a BD-R, and three drives: OS on an SSD, 1TB data drive, and 2TB media drive. It looks like the 200r loses one 5.25" bay (not a big deal) so I can assume the case is not as tall, but what about width and length? I'm having a harder time visualizing that.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


These are the dimensions listed on Corsair's website:

200R = 16.9" x 8.3" x 19.6" / 400R = 20.5" x 8.1" x 19.8"

So the 200R is actually wider than the 400R, but is slightly shorter in length and depth. Overall it is not much of a downsize, if you could even call it that.


----------



## combatant3219

Okay so here's what I was up to the last two nights after the kids went to bed. The pics aren't the best and under the flash it looks like I need to clean the side of the case a bit, but I'm very happy with the result.





No case lighting yet, that's still to come. lol

Just want very slowly with the Dremel to make the cuts as neat as possible then sanded the edges and taped everything up to spray paint the exposed metal from the cuts/sanding.

So next up will be case lighting, sleeving cables and possibly painting the rings on the AF140 fans yellow to match the board. Although I'm kinda liking the yellow and red at the moment. Might even put the red heatsinks back on my RAM.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Okay so here's what I was up to the last two nights after the kids went to bed. The pics aren't the best and under the flash it looks like I need to clean the side of the case a bit, but I'm very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No case lighting yet, that's still to come. lol
> 
> Just want very slowly with the Dremel to make the cuts as neat as possible then sanded the edges and taped everything up to spray paint the exposed metal from the cuts/sanding.
> 
> So next up will be case lighting, sleeving cables and possibly painting the rings on the AF140 fans yellow to match the board. Although I'm kinda liking the yellow and red at the moment. Might even put the red heatsinks back on my RAM.


let me know how the painting the fan rings turns out... I've been wanting to paint mine green to match my case.. I am using the white ones right now.. and you cant really see them as they are up at the top.. but I've thought about geting one for the back of the case


----------



## smoke2

I'm wondering to buy 330R, but have some questions for owners:

1. Aren't stock fans noisy?
2. On my past case, the biggest issue was the clicking sound of hard drives (I'm owning two Caviar Black 1.5TB) which was heard as an echo throughout the case.
Are hard drives hearable in 330R and how loud?

Thanks.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm wondering to buy 330R, but have some questions for owners:
> 
> 1. Aren't stock fans noisy?
> 2. On my past case, the biggest issue was the clicking sound of hard drives (I'm owning two Caviar Black 1.5TB) which was heard as an echo throughout the case.
> Are hard drives hearable in 330R and how loud?
> 
> Thanks.


Stock fans are noisy and front intake is very restricted and unmodular. I would much rather go for something like fractal design. I own the 300r but it seems some of the issues are carried over from that case. If your hard drive is being noisy you can try to mount them with rubber bands, someone can find you an example as im on the phone atm


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Stock fans are noisy and front intake is very restricted and unmodular. I would much rather go for something like fractal design. I own the 300r but it seems some of the issues are carried over from that case. If your hard drive is being noisy you can try to mount them with rubber bands, someone can find you an example as im on the phone atm


It was Lian Li Lancool PC-K9X alluminium case. It was lightweight and it amplifies the sound of hard drives probably.
The case had also a rubber bands included, but sadly didn't help.

Some people also complaint on noisy hard drives in Fractal R4, so maybe CM Silencio 650 or 652 have well subdued solution for hard drives?


----------



## EPiiKK

I have no experience of the mentioned cm cases, but i havent heard any conplaints.


----------



## TTheuns

Has any 200R owner ever tried to mount a 240 Rad to the side panel?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Has any 200R owner ever tried to mount a 240 Rad to the side panel?


I dont know any but that would be very hard to manage, i mean you'd have to take it out every time you take off your sidepanel and it might not fit with tall GPUs


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I dont know any but that would be very hard to manage, i mean you'd have to take it out every time you take off your sidepanel and it might not fit with tall GPUs


It would definetly be a PITA to remove the sidepanel.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Has any 200R owner ever tried to mount a 240 Rad to the side panel?


Never seen one myself, But I could imagine the inconvenience of having a rad on the side panel, not very ideal imo. Plus, EPiiKK is right, that would definitely take the GPU space.


----------



## lombardsoup

Going through a replacement 200R and the non removable middle standoff is loose. First one I RMA'd due to the same standoff being broken. Not feeling like doing that again, is there anything I could do to keep this thing in place?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Never seen one myself, But I could imagine the inconvenience of having a rad on the side panel, not very ideal imo. Plus, EPiiKK is right, that would definitely take the GPU space.


Yeah, exactly what I thought after rethinking it. (After I submitted the post.







)

Say Joseph, do you happen to know if I can buy SP120, AF120 and AF140 fan rings from Corsair?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Yeah, exactly what I thought after rethinking it. (After I submitted the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Say Joseph, do you happen to know if I can buy SP120, AF120 and AF140 fan rings from Corsair?


We do not sell them as separate part, but go ahead and send me PM and let me know what color you need. I'll try to work something out.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> We do not sell them as separate part, but go ahead and send me PM and let me know what color you need. I'll try to work something out.


can you get them in any other colors besides red, white, and blue? none of those colors match my color scheme lol


----------



## lombardsoup

Probably should have put this up beforehand lol. The non removable center mobo standoff on my 200R is loose but still attached. From the back it looks like this. Not looking for a pretty solution, just one that works. Could just RMA again but would prefer to leave that as a last resort.

/


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Probably should have put this up beforehand lol. The non removable center mobo standoff on my 200R is loose but still attached. From the back it looks like this. Not looking for a pretty solution, just one that works. Could just RMA again but would prefer to leave that as a last resort.
> 
> /


You could try JBWeld

First clean the area with lacquer thinner or alcohol, rub it a bit with any grit sand paper you have around, and clean it again (with lacquer thinner or alcohol)

After the cleaner has dried mix equal amounts of the two JBWeld compounds together and apply a 1/8th inch of jbweld on top of and around the back of the stud

Let dry for at least 24 hours before tightening a screw into that stud

You can get JBWeld at local auto stores and most hardware stores


----------



## lombardsoup

Beats paying return shipping on an RMA! Will give this a shot, thank you.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> can you get them in any other colors besides red, white, and blue? none of those colors match my color scheme lol


Those are the only colors available that we offer..But of course, you could always paint them with the color you prefer. I've seen colors from green to brown, etc.. depending on the color scheme of the build.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> can you get them in any other colors besides red, white, and blue? none of those colors match my color scheme lol


Painting them is fairly easy!


----------



## OdinValk

yea I know.. I've painted fan blades and even the outside of my case.. I'm no stranger to it.. I was just curious


----------



## TTheuns

Can the carbide fit a 120mm rad in the back? And what size?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Can the carbide fit a 120mm rad in the back? And what size?


which carbide? theres a few of them.. and most of them can fit a single 120mm ... since most cases these days come with a rear fan exhaust.. you can mount a single fan 120mm rad... and just set it up with 2 fans in a push/pull config


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> which carbide? theres a few of them.. and most of them can fit a single 120mm ... since most cases these days come with a rear fan exhaust.. you can mount a single fan 120mm rad... and just set it up with 2 fans in a push/pull config


I KNEW I WAS FORGETTING SOMETHING

I was talking about the 200R. I mean the maximum depth of the radiator. Because I was thinking of going Monsta


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I KNEW I WAS FORGETTING SOMETHING
> 
> I was talking about the 200R. I mean the maximum depth of the radiator. Because I was thinking of going Monsta


the depth of the rad depends solely on how much room you have in the case... if the rear exhaust is high enough above your GPU.. and you dont mind having a thick radiator and a fan on both sides taking up like 5 or 6 inches.. then you can go as thick as you want.. the thicker the rad the more air you need moving through the fins.. so make sure you get a couple fans with a high static pressure CFM to move enough air through it


----------



## TTheuns

Well, I'll be running a 780Ti, but my main concern is if it will intervene with the motherboard. BTW I'll be running SP120 fans on my radiators


----------



## OdinValk

depends how much space there is between where it will mount and where the mobo and gpu are located... I once had a Corsair H80i it has a thick 120mm radiator.. and with 2 fans mounted to it, it took a LOT of room... so i went with an H100i that mounts up top.. the hoses still hang down infront of the mobo and above the gpu.. but its mostly out of the way.. get some measurements of the radiator and the fans.. figure how much space it would take up.. and then measure the space inside the case, and see where it will sit


----------



## Archea47

I'm thinking about adding a 120x120mm ST30 to the upper rear of my 400R (I already have a 280x140mm ST30 and 240x120 UT60). Does anyone have pictures or mounting experience? I was thinking mounting the fan to the chassis and pushing through the radiator into the case

EDIT:
Here's my current setup:


Mounting the radiator might be a challenge because of the proximity of the end tanks either to the fans above for the top rad or the video cards. I can measure when I get back to the rig Sunday evening but wouldn't mind pulling the trigger early on the parts

I would settle for using this 120x15mm fan if necessary:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23130/fan-1293/Akasa_Slimfan_120mm_x_15mm_PWM_Fan_AK-FN078.html

Here's the radiator:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15663/ex-rad-372/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Single_120mm_Radiator.html

Size 124x160x30mm. I could use a different radiator if there is one with smaller end tanks and these are too large but I would prefer to stick with alphacool to match the rest of the build


----------



## prz3m3k96




----------



## Zenophobe

I've installed my H100i in my 200R and the memory gets in the way. It is a shame that The case isn't a inch taller so you can use a Corsair CPU Hydro with standard motherboards. I've had to install it off center for it to fit.

https://imageshack.com/i/mwxu87j


----------



## TTheuns

How thick is your H100i? Including fans ofcourse


----------



## OdinValk

it barely fits in the 400R... It just barely clears the little lock tabs for the RAM.. i have to use something small to push the tabs up to remove RAM, but at least they click back into place by themselves... but my problem is mostly the fan that is right there... I had to install the pull fans on the outside of the case.. the push fans are on the inside attached directly to the rad itself


----------



## EPiiKK

I had to drill same kind of holes in my 300r too...


----------



## pc-illiterate

And in my 500r also. I drilled both top and front for rads.


----------



## no1youknow

Wish the sidepanel window didn't have the fan mounts on them but that's just me
It is possible to mount a 240mm radiator in the front of the 300r case. The hdd cages are removed by taking out the rivets that hold them in place. (I had to use my screwdriver since I didn't have a drill readily available.)

In my case, I am using the alphacool 45mm nexosss 240mm radiator
an alphacool lighttower res along with a phobya dc12-220 pump combo with an xspc raystorm cpu block.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the sidepanel window didn't have the fan mounts on them but that's just me
> It is possible to mount a 240mm radiator in the front of the 300r case. The hdd cages are removed by taking out the rivets that hold them in place. (I had to use my screwdriver since I didn't have a drill readily available.)
> 
> In my case, I am using the alphacool 45mm nexosss 240mm radiator
> an alphacool lighttower res along with a phobya dc12-220 pump combo with an xspc raystorm cpu block.


love the flower wallpaper and anime desktop combo lol

and I'll say what i tell everyone who asks questions like that... figure the dimensions of the rad.. and see what kind of room you have in the case once everything is removed... unless you come across someone who has the same case and same size rad who has done the SAME mod... its hard for anyone to answer that


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> love the flower wallpaper and anime desktop combo lol
> 
> and I'll say what i tell everyone who asks questions like that... figure the dimensions of the rad.. and see what kind of room you have in the case once everything is removed... unless you come across someone who has the same case and same size rad who has done the SAME mod... its hard for anyone to answer that


Sorry I worded my sentence oddly. I wasn't asking a question, but after rereading it a couple of times I can see what you mean
And thanks, someone finally likes my wallpaper


----------



## qweebo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Okay so here's what I was up to the last two nights after the kids went to bed. The pics aren't the best and under the flash it looks like I need to clean the side of the case a bit, but I'm very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No case lighting yet, that's still to come. lol
> 
> Just want very slowly with the Dremel to make the cuts as neat as possible then sanded the edges and taped everything up to spray paint the exposed metal from the cuts/sanding.
> 
> So next up will be case lighting, sleeving cables and possibly painting the rings on the AF140 fans yellow to match the board. Although I'm kinda liking the yellow and red at the moment. Might even put the red heatsinks back on my RAM.


looking good! - just like it should come out of the factory

what the piece of acrylic cost ya?? lol


----------



## TTheuns

A question for all 200R owners.

Have anyone of you painted theirs white?
And do you think a 120 Monsta would fit in the back?


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweebo83*
> 
> looking good! - just like it should come out of the factory
> 
> what the piece of acrylic cost ya?? lol


About $4 lol. Grabbed another piece of black acrylic which I'm covering with that carbon fibre sticker stuff to sit behind where the HDD bays used to be giving me some more room to hide cables.

Both pieces cost me about $6. So all up it's a cheap mod and looks really good too. Also means less dust in my case.


----------



## Sultan

Hey guys . I've been on the sidelines here and seeing all the awesome Watercooled 500Rs . Had to pull the trigger and get some WC gear. I'm currently leak testing my setup .. 1 rad to cool a GPU and a CPU . Couldn't install the other rad without messing with the drill first .. so I put it off to summer vacation where I'll be modding the case to carry two 240 Rads.

Here's a Pic of the leak test ( as we speak ) :



been this way for about 30 minutes and no leaks so far.

I'll be planning the airflow to make sure it's optimal ,, especially that the rad has one vent below it .. so I'll try to make a push setup on the rad and let the rest of the fans pull cool air inside the case.

Your Ideas and / or pointers will be helpful , as I'm kinda newb in this. Id appreciate also a hint on re-mounting the top HDD cage , as I wont be using the bottom since I need clearance .


----------



## pc-illiterate

Sultan, why didn't you put the rad in top of the case? No airflow on half that rad means you're basically using a 120


----------



## Sultan

The ax 240 doesn't clear from top .. That's why I had to put it on the bottom .

The rad is raised about an inch and the airflow is pushed on it so there will be cool air from inside the case ( pulled from the room by other fans ) passing through it. I'm not sure if that would be sufficient .. What do you think ?,

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant3219

I'd suggest either cutting a hole down below if you have to mount it on the floor of the case.

Otherwise mount it up front, which again will likely need some cutting to the bottom of the 5.25" bays to make it for.

Either of these options will give you the best airflow over the radiator.

My plan is to put a thin 280 up top and then a thick 240 in front. Maybe another 120/140 rad in the floor or back if I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sultan*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nice phone you got there,
-Another Nexus 5 owner

A question (again), can a Graphite 230T front panel fit on a 200R?


----------



## Sultan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Nice phone you got there,
> -Another Nexus 5 owner


Yeah , a nice phone indeed


----------



## maskedmagicians

ADD me to 200r owners list please


----------



## Sultan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> I'd suggest either cutting a hole down below if you have to mount it on the floor of the case.
> 
> Otherwise mount it up front, which again will likely need some cutting to the bottom of the 5.25" bays to make it for.
> 
> Either of these options will give you the best airflow over the radiator.
> 
> My plan is to put a thin 280 up top and then a thick 240 in front. Maybe another 120/140 rad in the floor or back if I think it's worthwhile.


Yeah I totally agree with you with regards to optimal airflow. However , Given the case space limitation .. I had to improvise . I have another rad at my disposal but couldn't install it due to clearence issues. I've done what I said - raising the rad about one inche ... etc - , and I've got my peak temp on CPU at around 51C and gpu at 45C under load. both stock clocks. CPU: I7-3770k and GPU: ATI 7950 . Not sure if that's a good temp .. but I'll keep my testing up and see if it suits me as it is or I'll have to modify.

Thanks for your heads up. Looking forward to see your rig.


----------



## Sultan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> ADD me to 200r owners list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That looks really nice.

Must of been a pain in the neck to manage and sleeve the cables in this tight case. kudos


----------



## pc-illiterate

i just dont understand sultan. the 500r is made to take a 240 in the roof and even a 280 will fit. if you cant put it inside, put it outside with the fans inside and leave the top grill/mesh/fan cover off. for stock and on water, 51*C is horrible.
well all my opinion. go on. its your pc


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i just dont understand sultan. the 500r is made to take a 240 in the roof and even a 280 will fit. if you cant put it inside, put it outside with the fans inside and leave the top grill/mesh/fan cover off. for stock and on water, 51*C is horrible.
> well all my opinion. go on. its your pc


The AX240 radiator is 40mm thick, therefore it will not fit at the top of the 500R (unless you remove the mesh panel, as you said, though I think that would look awful).
Corsair only designed the 500R to accommodate their current H100 radiator, which is only 27mm thick. Of course there are slimmer radiators that will fit, I use an Alphacool NexXxoS ST30, which as the name suggests, is only 30mm thick and fits comfortably.

@Sultan: Given your components, I think your current radiator placement is acceptable, however, that's only if you plan to cut an appropriate hole in the bottom of your case. It might be an easier task to try and mount the radiator at the front. This guy mounted EX240s at the front and top of the 500R: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=997916
It requires a lot of modifications, of course, but the finished product looks clean and functions well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

xt45 360 in the top and an xt45 240 in the front of my 500r. he said its going to be that way until summer. performance with 'bad' looks that few will see or blah performance. sorry i subscribe to overclock.net not prettypc.org. i will take performance over aesthetics any day. thats what water cooling is about.
as i said, its his pc.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> xt45 360 in the top and an xt45 240 in the front of my 500r. he said its going to be that way until summer. performance with 'bad' looks that few will see or blah performance. sorry i subscribe to overclock.net not prettypc.org. i will take performance over aesthetics any day. thats what water cooling is about.
> as i said, its his pc.


To each his own.


----------



## maskedmagicians

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sultan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> ADD me to 200r owners list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really nice.
> 
> Must of been a pain in the neck to manage and sleeve the cables in this tight case. kudos
Click to expand...

thank you for your kind words, was a pain but ive managed to finish it at last and im really happy with the results, last case I used was a corsair 700d so going from that to working in this was a huge difference space wise but ive managed to create something that is unique and again im really happy with my results

thanks again


----------



## Sultan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> thank you for your kind words, was a pain but ive managed to finish it at last and im really happy with the results, last case I used was a corsair 700d so going from that to working in this was a huge difference space wise but ive managed to create something that is unique and again im really happy with my results
> 
> thanks again


Moar pics ?! please ? !







. Are those fans mounted to a rad or just for airflow ?! More pics to confirm


----------



## maskedmagicians

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sultan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> thank you for your kind words, was a pain but ive managed to finish it at last and im really happy with the results, last case I used was a corsair 700d so going from that to working in this was a huge difference space wise but ive managed to create something that is unique and again im really happy with my results
> 
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Moar pics ?! please ? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are those fans mounted to a rad or just for airflow ?! More pics to confirm
Click to expand...

THEY ARE JUST MOUNTED FOR AIRFLOW AT THE MOMENT. WOULD BE ABLE TO HAVE A 360 RAD THERE IN PUSH AND PULL NO PROBS BUT NOT GOT THE PENNIES TO GO DOWN THE FULL LOOP OPTION AGAIN AT THE MOMENT









THE RED SWITCH IN THE PICTURE ( ALSO ONE FITTED ON OPPOSITE SIDE IN SAME POSITION IS A MOMENTARY SWITCH EACH ARE WIRED TO THE RESET AND POWER BUTTON, SO FOR THEM TO WORK YOU HAVE TO HOLD DOWN RED SWITCH FIRST THEN PRESS RESET OR POWER BUTTON, STOP MY 1 AND 2 YEAR OLD FROM COMING OVER WHILST IM GAMING OR WORKING AND RESTARTING/ TURNING OFF PC REALLY STARTING TO DO MY HEAD IN LOL


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> THEY ARE JUST MOUNTED FOR AIRFLOW AT THE MOMENT. WOULD BE ABLE TO HAVE A 360 RAD THERE IN PUSH AND PULL NO PROBS BUT NOT GOT THE PENNIES TO GO DOWN THE FULL LOOP OPTION AGAIN AT THE MOMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RED SWITCH IN THE PICTURE ( ALSO ONE FITTED ON OPPOSITE SIDE IN SAME POSITION IS A MOMENTARY SWITCH EACH ARE WIRED TO THE RESET AND POWER BUTTON, SO FOR THEM TO WORK YOU HAVE TO HOLD DOWN RED SWITCH FIRST THEN PRESS RESET OR POWER BUTTON, STOP MY 1 AND 2 YEAR OLD FROM COMING OVER WHILST IM GAMING OR WORKING AND RESTARTING/ TURNING OFF PC REALLY STARTING TO DO MY HEAD IN LOL


This is truely a work of art. Great job.
I'm getting a 200R soon and will go the custom loop route right away. However with a 360 UT60 Push/Pull or 360 Monsta in push I can't mount my HDD and SSD anywhere.


----------



## maskedmagicians

ive mounted 3 x SSD's and 1 x HDD and still have space to mount more... remove hardrive bays and drive bays







make an acrylic piece to sit next mobo tray flat and youll have all the space you could need to mount your hdd's and ssd simples


----------



## Archea47

Hey Carbide Club

Here are some pictures of what I did with my 400R for ideas. In the end it's equipped with (Alphacool) a 280x30, a 240x60 and a 120x30

First, the case from the outside to give you an idea:



Adding the top radiator meant drilling holes through the case for the fittings to pass through. This was a little tricky as on the 400R where the fittings would go isn't flat. To solve this I placed the radiator with the fittings on and made some marks of were the holes should go and used a center punch (with large hammer) to make a divit so my drill bit wouldn't walk around. Then I used a step-bit to drill increasingly-larger sized holes to accommodate the size of the fitting + hose + clamp. Make sure to get a gasket to fill any gaps between the radiator and the beveled top when using a 280mm rad so your fans are as effective as they can be. Also I had to enlarge the mounting holes as they didn't line up with my 280mm alphacool.



For the front radiator I had to first remove the hard drive bays. This involves removing the front feet (the screws are underneath the rubber pads) and then drilling out the four rivets on the bottom and the four rivets on the top. There may have been a couple more holding it to the vertical frame. I used a die grinder for the ones I couldn't get at with a drill. Then I had to cut the bottom out of the 5.25" optical bay cage, which I used an angle grinder for. Then I created a pedestal using XSPC 120mm radiator stands and some delrin blocks I had left over from another project, milled to size. I also had to enlarge the plastic fan shroud in the front of the case that originally fit the two LED'd 120mm case fans.





Finally I added a 120mm radiator to what's normally the 120mm case exhaust fan location. To clear my motherboard blocks comfortably I used a 15mm depth fan instead of 25mm - if your motherboard heatsinks allow you might be able to use a 25mm.



I have all of the fans on the radiators mounted to blow cold air from the room into the case. For exhaust I used the original two front LED 120mm fans and mounted them on the ventilated side panel. You can use a small screwdriver to push the RPM wire out of the harness, which turns the LEDs off. I used 3-pin fan extension cables to bring power from the motherboard out the rear of the case and pushed the fan connectors through the same grommets so that I can unplug the fans before removing the side panel



*Happy Modding!*


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*
> 
> THEY ARE JUST MOUNTED FOR AIRFLOW AT THE MOMENT. WOULD BE ABLE TO HAVE A 360 RAD THERE IN PUSH AND PULL NO PROBS BUT NOT GOT THE PENNIES TO GO DOWN THE FULL LOOP OPTION AGAIN AT THE MOMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RED SWITCH IN THE PICTURE ( ALSO ONE FITTED ON OPPOSITE SIDE IN SAME POSITION IS A MOMENTARY SWITCH EACH ARE WIRED TO THE RESET AND POWER BUTTON, SO FOR THEM TO WORK YOU HAVE TO HOLD DOWN RED SWITCH FIRST THEN PRESS RESET OR POWER BUTTON, STOP MY 1 AND 2 YEAR OLD FROM COMING OVER WHILST IM GAMING OR WORKING AND RESTARTING/ TURNING OFF PC REALLY STARTING TO DO MY HEAD IN LOL


Love your attention to detail! Keep up with the good work!


----------



## Opponent

Hello! New to the forums. Just finished cable managing on my Corsair Carbide 500r I would like to show how I built it. I'm planning to put an acrylic window on the side panel, I wanted to know what kind of method I could light up my build. What improvements can I make for my build? Thanks for looking!


----------



## Opponent

Should I take out the bottom or top HDD case for more airflow?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opponent*
> 
> Should I take out the bottom or top HDD case for more airflow?


Both!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opponent*
> 
> Hello! New to the forums. Just finished cable managing on my Corsair Carbide 500r I would like to show how I built it. I'm planning to put an acrylic window on the side panel, I wanted to know what kind of method I could light up my build. What improvements can I make for my build? Thanks for looking!


To improve your build, the only thing you could do is have your cables sleeved or do it yourself, possibly cover op the blue connecters of your power supply and remove the HDD bays and mount your SSD against the motherboardtray possibly with a cover or something. Also you could replace the rear fan with a AF120 to match the other. But that's your decision, it is already a really nice build! If you decide to change anything, please send me a link to the build log.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Both!


This


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opponent*
> 
> Should I take out the bottom or top HDD case for more airflow?


I agree with what the other guys have said. Install an AF140 in the back with the white ring and that'll look tasty.

Also where are the rest of the clips off your 5.25" bays? I'm picky but I'd put those back on so everything matches. Definitely remove both drive bays and install your SSD's somewhere else.

Get rid of the optical drive and get a USB one, unless you use it frequently. How often do you actually use an Optical drive these days? Plus it will clear up some of the cable clutter.

Also, take that stuff off the top of your case, you're blocking airflow on your H100i.

Otherwise looking great!!


----------



## Opponent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> I agree with what the other guys have said. Install an AF140 in the back with the white ring and that'll look tasty.
> 
> Also where are the rest of the clips off your 5.25" bays? I'm picky but I'd put those back on so everything matches. Definitely remove both drive bays and install your SSD's somewhere else.
> 
> Get rid of the optical drive and get a USB one, unless you use it frequently. How often do you actually use an Optical drive these days? Plus it will clear up some of the cable clutter.
> 
> Also, take that stuff off the top of your case, you're blocking airflow on your H100i.
> 
> Otherwise looking great!!


Thanks for the comment, I took off the clips for the 5.25 bays because I wanted to mount an SSD where the clips were but I failed







. I kind of broke off the mounting screws when I bent it.


----------



## Opponent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> To improve your build, the only thing you could do is have your cables sleeved or do it yourself, possibly cover op the blue connecters of your power supply and remove the HDD bays and mount your SSD against the motherboardtray possibly with a cover or something. Also you could replace the rear fan with a AF120 to match the other. But that's your decision, it is already a really nice build! If you decide to change anything, please send me a link to the build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This


Sorry but I'm kind of new on the terms, what did you mean by sleeving the cables? Aren't they sleeved already? About the AF120 fan, would the AF120 LED version work? Where and how can I mount the SSD's to the motherboard tray?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opponent*
> 
> Sorry but I'm kind of new on the terms, what did you mean by sleeving the cables? Aren't they sleeved already? About the AF120 fan, would the AF120 LED version work? Where and how can I mount the SSD's to the motherboard tray?


The SSD's could be mounted by drilling holes, or just stick them on with velcro.


I guess an AF120 Led fan would working as well.

As for sleeving: A lot of people do custom sleeving because they don't like the way it looks when stock:


----------



## Care

Hey folks, had this case for just under a year now. My GPU started to get into the mid 70's last night whilst playing BF4, just wondering what sort of temps you guys get? I don't think I've had it go this warm since my old Coolmaster Silencio (which was albeit a very warm case)

I've got 6AF120s in the case, 2 front, 1 top, 1 side, 1 bottom and 1 at the rear. All of which are constantly on full power. Got an Arctic Cooler 13PRO on the CPU and a Gigabyte WindForce GTX670. The case is well ventilated, have it backwards away from the wall to allow air to flow where ever it likes. I play at 2560x1440.

Any suggestions?


----------



## OdinValk

the hottest I have seen my MSI Twin Frozr GTX 760 is about 60degrees celsius.. and that is under full load during a stress test... normal everyday gaming.. somewhere between 40s and mid 50s.. and i run every game on highest settings.. and my res is 1600x900 on both screens... you may take a look at the heatsink on your card.. it could just be dirty.. the fans too.. get some of that compressed air in a can and blow it off.. also.. depending on what card you have and how new it is etc. you may be able to get a program from the manufacturer that will help you monitor and tweak settings a bit


----------



## saidtech

hello everyone
I am very pleased to be with you and share with you my little configuration.
I still miss the graphics card, and I am now in confusion to choose between NVIDIA and AMD.
I was able to overclock my cpu up to 4.6 ghz with 1.5v 1.75V but I have not been able to go further because I use the integrated gpu.
here are some pictures that you think?


----------



## MitchManix

Looking good, is that a cold cathode switch at the bottom or fan control? Do you use the corsair SP fans on your cpu rad? How are the temps? I'm looking to replace my stock fans for my H100I due to noise but I've heard the performance suffers lots.


----------



## MitchManix

Looking good, is that a cold cathode switch at the bottom or fan control? Do you use the corsair SP fans on your cpu rad? How are the temps? I'm looking to replace my stock fans for my H100I due to noise but I've heard the performance suffers lots.


----------



## saidtech

thank you
yes this is a switch to cold cathode , I just change it completely because it gives me an orange color instead of red. I mount RGB LED strip light in their place and that gives me a real color red .
my cpu cooler is a H110 and I keep ventilators original because it is 140 mm and it really is very quiet even if I overclock my cpu to 4.6 Ghz.
the normal operating temperature between 28 and 30 degree Celsus.
I have two aditional ventilatteur Corsair AF120 at the front of the box


----------



## MitchManix

Do you maybe know if they sell extender cables for the cold cathodes? Or maybe different colours? Annoying to have to sleeve them since most of them are bright white!


----------



## saidtech

no ;no cable extend , but you can do it your self it s easy; and you can slave thème too.


----------



## Sparda09

anyone know where to buy precut acrylic like this? or do i need to cut it myself? links would be appreciate, thanks!


----------



## OdinValk

I got mine from Lowe's.. you buy a small sheet and have them cut it to the dimension you need/want...

FrozenCPU.com also sells some precut pieces.. just have to look around a bit


----------



## Noupoi

Wasn't really sure where to put this, but I figured as the 330R has the same internals as the 300R and is also a Carbide series case, I'll post it here:

I've just finished transplanting my secondary rig into a 330R, and threw in a USB 3 card and fan controller in while I was at it.





Cable management was a bit of a bear - the front panel audio cable was too short to route behind the motherboard tray, and molex cable to the USB 3 card didn't help. I managed it in the end though!


----------



## ItsByte00

Hello. Im a proud owner of a 400r with a window mod









Meanwhile, my 4670k is chugging along 83C BF4 With stock intel CPU Cooler with IC Diamond 7 on it. Now i want to know if a Kraken x60 with 2 noctua f14 fans will fit on the top OR if i need to cut out the drive cage and use the noctua's as intake and push on rad. my 400r also has 120mmx2 fan slots infront of the drive cage, 1x140mm on the 'floor' and 140/120mm x2 in the front. but then i would have to somehow move those fans... My motherboard is a MSI Z87gd-65 and im using Mushkin blackline Enhanced memory. The kraken x60 compatibility pdf says it fits with new holes. Cant find a guide anywhere.

Thanks, Longstreet.


----------



## cgipson1

I just picked up a 200R because I needed a smaller case to fit a particular location. I then modded it pretty heavily.... thought I would post that here, see what other owners think:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1477822/re-build-log-this-is-a-rebuild-of-the-workstation-rig-in-my-sig-into-a-corsair-carbide-200r-case/0_20

Pretty decent little case for the money... although it is easily improved.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> I just picked up a 200R because I needed a smaller case to fit a particular location. I then modded it pretty heavily.... thought I would post that here, see what other owners think:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1477822/re-build-log-this-is-a-rebuild-of-the-workstation-rig-in-my-sig-into-a-corsair-carbide-200r-case/0_20
> 
> Pretty decent little case for the money... although it is easily improved.


Glad to hear that you like the case... pretty neat mod


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Glad to hear that you like the case... pretty neat mod


Thanks... just wanted more air for that hot haswell! lol!


----------



## prz3m3k96




----------



## danilon62




----------



## vertical2

Nice!

Very clean build.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Just a friendly reminder to all Carbide owners. Our PC Domination Contest is entering it's final week and we would like all Carbide users to take advantage of it. Amazing prizes and tons of shirts to give away! If you haven't already, submit your entry here *PC Domination Contest* and get a free shirt


----------



## Jhereg10

The 400R was my first new case in 10 years. That's right, 10years.

My wife keeps asking me who I love more, her or my new computer case. I've been successful at deflecting that question so far. ;-)


----------



## weredawg

That's a nice clean build you've got there









Gonna get a GPU soon? How about an aftermarket cooler? I gave up my computer for my girlfriend. Hoping I'll get back in the game in the future.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That's a nice clean build you've got there


Thank you kindly. Took me a lot of hours and two attempts to get it that clean (had to swap out PSUs and move the CCFL around, and some other voodoo).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Gonna get a GPU soon? How about an aftermarket cooler?


Yup. Looking for a modestly performing nvidia card (dual boot Ubuntu/Windows 7), preferably a couple-year-old GTX for under $100. And I've gotten a recommendation on an aftermarket cooler, and that will come in a few weeks I think. No rush on that, because I can't overclock this CPU. At 100% CPU, my core temps are running just under 70C right now, so I'm in the green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I gave up my computer for my girlfriend. Hoping I'll get back in the game in the future.


That's a hard choice, bro. Hard choice...


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, sorry for not looking through the thread to see if it has been posted already. Had a quick question though. Has anybody successfully fit a GPU into the 500R that was longer than 10", and without removing the HDD cages to do so?

I'm getting a Gigabyte R9 270x soon, and there is a 2" difference in card length between it and my currently installed HD 6850. Just want to make sure it will fit without issues from anyone who has already tried.


----------



## Sparda09

i have a MSI GTX560 ti thats 9 inches long and it fits just fine in my 500R.....
specs also say that it will fit a 316mm GPU witch is about 12.5 inches

you should be ok.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> i have a MSI GTX560 ti thats 9 inches long and it fits just fine in my 500R.....
> specs also say that it will fit a 316mm GPU witch is about 12.5 inches
> 
> you should be ok.


Specs on the R9 270X say nearly 11.7" My 6850 is almost 9.5". Just trying to check if anybody had been able to confirm with a longer card before I have to test it myself, since it won't be here till after Memorial day.


----------



## Sparda09

found some information about a tomshardware forum about a r9270x fitting to a 200R, i know it does not directly answer your question but the 200R is much smaller......hope this helps some.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> found some information about a tomshardware forum about a r9270x fitting to a 200R, i know it does not directly answer your question but the 200R is much smaller......hope this helps some.


It's not exact, but it definitely helps. Thanks for that. I'll just have to be hopeful until it arrives.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for not looking through the thread to see if it has been posted already. Had a quick question though. Has anybody successfully fit a GPU into the 500R that was longer than 10", and without removing the HDD cages to do so?
> 
> I'm getting a Gigabyte R9 270x soon, and there is a 2" difference in card length between it and my currently installed HD 6850. Just want to make sure it will fit without issues from anyone who has already tried.


It'll fit without issue - my cards are a half inch shorter but there's another inch+ to go


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> It'll fit without issue - my cards are a half inch shorter but there's another inch+ to go


It arrived early, so we will see here in just a few minutes!!

Update: It does, in fact, fit. I ended up taking one of my HDD cages out of the 500R just for the extra room. Would be a very tight fit if one were to keep the HDD cage installed.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> It arrived early, so we will see here in just a few minutes!!
> 
> Update: It does, in fact, fit. I ended up taking one of my HDD cages out of the 500R just for the extra room. Would be a very tight fit if one were to keep the HDD cage installed.


Good to know, thanks for this information bud.


----------



## adrianmak

does cooler master nepton 280L compatible with corsair Carbide 500R case ?


----------



## prz3m3k96

Corsair 300R vs. Lancool K58 ( K62 ) !


----------



## Jhereg10

Clearly, the Corsair is superior in every aspect.


----------



## Scott1541

Yeah, I'd stick with the 300R too


----------



## twistedspace

replaced my Thor v2 with the 500R

i fit 3 gtx 770s with the titan coolers.


----------



## Ramzinho

anybody in the club successfully water cooled Dual GPUs in a full loop in the 500R? please show me your pics


----------



## TTheuns

Anybody know if 3 R9 290X cards would fit in a 200R?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Anybody know if 3 R9 290X cards would fit in a 200R?


What model 290s are you looking at?


----------



## Simmons572

I think it's time for my entry!



Spoiler: Backstory and more Photos









This build has evolved over the course of the past year and a half. I originally bought the 400r for my first computer back in February 2012. It's a great case, and the carrying handle is fantastic, especially for lan parties. Welp, I was shipped off to boot camp the following July, and after I got out, I spent a lot of my BMT money on my Yin build in the 540 Air. When I returned home, I pretty much had a full system left over and collecting dust, so I figured I would slap this thing together. The fact that it has a color scheme is completely unitentional. And that 4670k is one hell of a cpu.

Anyways, my girl friend is a bigger gamer than I am, but she just doesn't have a decent computer to play with. (I think she said she got bured when trying to play the sims on her $400 acer) She is moving back to town in a couple months (long story), and her birthday is coming up in July, so I figured this would be one hell of a gift.

Now I just need to get her a monitor, and a decent keyboard.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What model 290s are you looking at?


Reference models, watercooled with EK waterblocks.

Nice and clean rig BTW, I think she'll like the gift.

P.S.
God, I had to edit this message a lot. My phone's keyboard wasn't playing nice with the website...


----------



## Internet Swag

Hey guys are the side panel fans for the 500R designed for intake or exhaust?

Cause if it is intake, does it have a dust filter??


----------



## Jhereg10

I think I may have a problem.... and admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery.

I was browsing Ebay, and I found a posting for a Carbide 200R with a huge crack in the front bezel. Apparently someone received it that way, and couldn't return it for some reason. They wanted $50 for it, shipping included.

That struck me as unreasonable. So I messaged the guy and suggested that $35 was a more reasonable price, considering someone could buy one new from Newegg for about $55 with rebate including shipping.

He accepted my offer.



Now I have a 200R with a cracked bezel. It's otherwise brand-new looking.

I didn't need a computer case... I have a 400R with my main rig in it, and a beigebox that I'm transforming into awesomesauce, and two other cases waiting in the wings.

But I do love modding, and I can fix this, I know I can. I can do ittt...

I may have a sickness....


----------



## Sparda09

the 500R side panel fan is a 200mm fan that is set up for intake, it has no dust filer for the side panel. Of course you could configure it any way you want.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> the 500R side panel fan is a 200mm fan that is set up for intake, it has no dust filer for the side panel. Of course you could configure it any way you want.


but... doesnt that allow dust in? I'm just learninga bout air pressure now and it confuses me


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> I think I may have a problem.... and admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery.
> 
> I was browsing Ebay, and I found a posting for a Carbide 200R with a huge crack in the front bezel. Apparently someone received it that way, and couldn't return it for some reason. They wanted $50 for it, shipping included.
> 
> That struck me as unreasonable. So I messaged the guy and suggested that $35 was a more reasonable price, considering someone could buy one new from Newegg for about $55 with rebate including shipping.
> 
> He accepted my offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a 200R with a cracked bezel. It's otherwise brand-new looking.
> 
> I didn't need a computer case... I have a 400R with my main rig in it, and a beigebox that I'm transforming into awesomesauce, and two other cases waiting in the wings.
> 
> But I do love modding, and I can fix this, I know I can. I can do ittt...
> 
> I may have a sickness....


You could buy a replacement front from Corsair for $10
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-200r-front-bezel-assy

I love how it says "Assy" Short for Assembly?


----------



## Zarthux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> You could buy a replacement front from Corsair for $10
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-200r-front-bezel-assy
> 
> I love how it says "Assy" Short for Assembly?


Yes, "assy" is a common abbreviation in the manufacturing world for assembly.

Looking forward to seeing what Jhereg10 comes up with.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> You could buy a replacement front from Corsair for $10
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-200r-front-bezel-assy
> 
> I love how it says "Assy" Short for Assembly?


LOL.

Yeah.. but with shipping, now that's $15 total. Plus the $35 I paid for it, that's $50, which is basically the price of a new one....

Honestly, there's no way to financially justify the purchase if I don't have the fun of fixing it myself.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> but... doesnt that allow dust in? I'm just learninga bout air pressure now and it confuses me


It would allow in dust I suppose, but the 500R from what I understand was designed for positive pressure, meaning more air is flowing into the case than out. and if you have more air flowing into the case than the exhaust will let out then the air from the positive pressure is going to find other ways out of the case, generally this keeps your case a bit cleaner. Negative pressure however is a little different, if all of your fans are exhausting air then small openings of your case would start to "suck" air if you will, And dust will flow into the case making it a bit dirtier. hope this helps.









P.S. get in the habit of cleaning you case on the regular. Its gonna get dirty no matter what.


----------



## Anubris

Hi guys,

I have just bought an 500r and I would like to ask a question about the 200mm side fan.
I have an EVGA GTX 780 ti Classified VGA and I am not sure that the 200mm side fan would help or worsen the temperature of the vga, as it is possible that the side fan will flow hot air backto the VGA. What do you think? Maybe it would be better just to remove the side fan?


----------



## Ramzinho

i was wondering if anybody ever was able to water cool dual GPUs and a CPU using full loop in a 500R?


----------



## RHBH

Hi guys!

Does the Corsair H90 fits on the rear of my Corsair Carbide 500R?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubris*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just bought an 500r and I would like to ask a question about the 200mm side fan.
> I have an EVGA GTX 780 ti Classified VGA and I am not sure that the 200mm side fan would help or worsen the temperature of the vga, as it is possible that the side fan will flow hot air backto the VGA. What do you think? Maybe it would be better just to remove the side fan?


Not at all, the 200mm fan is an intake and would help if anything. I doubt you would see much of a temp change with or without the fan. But I highly doubt it would make the temps worse. hope this helps.


----------



## Anubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Not at all, the 200mm fan is an intake and would help if anything. I doubt you would see much of a temp change with or without the fan. But I highly doubt it would make the temps worse. hope this helps.


Hi, but this type of VGA push the hot air on the side, and if I leave the 200mm side fan on the case that it will push that hot ar back to the vga, isn't it?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubris*
> 
> Hi, but this type of VGA push the hot air on the side, and if I leave the 200mm side fan on the case that it will push that hot ar back to the vga, isn't it?


No, there is a heatsink sitting ontop of them, the heat is going to get dispersed by the GPU fans already. Any extra cool\cold airflow on the card will be a benefit.


----------



## Sparda09

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214269/corsair-500r-hard-drive-cage-mod

So I saw this quite a while back and tried it myself. However I was having trouble securing the cage in the 5.25 bay area. when I did get it secure I would get some noisy vibration sounds and it got very irritating. I was wondering if anyone else has done this and got it nice and secure with no issues. If so, can you show me how you got it secure? Thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i was wondering if anybody ever was able to water cool dual GPUs and a CPU using full loop in a 500R?


Look in my profile and I'll add the link to another pic of my newest setup in the ddc gallery. Will edit in the link.

*EDIT* - nevermind about a link. May 17 2014 picture is the latest.
360 xt45 in the top. 240 xt45 in the front rad box. Dual swiftech uni GPU blocks. Dual ddc with 35x2 top. It works very well. May add another 240 rad to the bottom. I'll have to do some thinking if I want to or not. Well I want to but I'll be pc-less for at least week while I reconfigure and rerun my loop after the modding/cutting.


----------



## Nite01

Hi,

i' m building a new computer, i' d like to ask if the Corsair 500r is still a good choice for a case at the present time, or if there are any better alternatives in the same price range (in my country i can find it on amazon for ~110€).
The case i' m looking for should be capable of fitting a Noctua NH-D14 and a Gigabyte GTX 770.

Also, about the 500r, i have a few concerns about the side and top panels, which, as far as i know, don't have any dust filter. Is this a problem ?

Thanks !


----------



## Internet Swag

How are you going to fix that broken front panel?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> How are you going to fix that broken front panel?


he can claim for a new piece off corsair i'm 100% sure


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> How are you going to fix that broken front panel?


You talkin ta me? ;-)


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> You talkin ta me? ;-)


yea


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> yea


Well then, I'm looking at several options. I played around with it and got it to "snap back into place" and it really isn't incredibly noticeable.

I could:

Spend $15 on parts and shipping and replace it
Use a plastic epoxy or cement and paint it
Cover it with carbon fiber vinyl
Cover it with an acrylic panel
Replace it with mesh


----------



## Ramzinho

still nobody answered me ? you guys don't love your 500R anymore









anybody was able to pull off a full loop with dual 290s or 290X in a 500R? i'm interested to see the results.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> still nobody answered me ? you guys don't love your 500R anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody was able to pull off a full loop with dual 290s or 290X in a 500R? i'm interested to see the results.


I haven't personally done it, but yes it is possible, seen other people with SLI watercooled systems in a 500R but they did require modding to fit rads.

Don't have the links and no time to dig them up right now, but it can be done if you put some effort in


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> I haven't personally done it, but yes it is possible, seen other people with SLI watercooled systems in a 500R but they did require modding to fit rads.
> 
> Don't have the links and no time to dig them up right now, but it can be done if you put some effort in


thanks a lot ... i wish some of the owners who did it would help with some experience and shed some light on it


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> thanks a lot ... i wish some of the owners who did it would help with some experience and shed some light on it


With a little bit of effort you can even squeeze a SLI custom watercooled rig inside a 200R


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> With a little bit of effort you can even squeeze a SLI custom watercooled rig inside a 200R


i want to see that done and have a talk with the owner.. so i decide what i want and what i need. it's not easy to access material and tools in my country. so i better have every thing planned ahead


----------



## pc-illiterate

i posted a response to you Ramz. look in my profile


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i posted a response to you Ramz. look in my profile


if you have time.. please add me on steam..

also looking for moe WC SLI/XFire 500R owners


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i want to see that done and have a talk with the owner.. so i decide what i want and what i need. it's not easy to access material and tools in my country. so i better have every thing planned ahead


I'll be in touch once my build is complete


----------



## TTheuns

By the way: could anyone who owns the 200R measure the distance from the front fan mount (on the inside of the case) to the cable routing cutouts?

Epic paint skills of course


----------



## Ramzinho

you are doing this in 200R..







this is epic.. good luck


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> you are doing this in 200R..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is epic.. good luck


Up untill now, the only problem I could possibly encounter is that my res won't fit. So I might have to trade up to a 230T


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Up untill now, the only problem I could possibly encounter is that my res won't fit. So I might have to trade up to a 230T


can't use a dual bay res?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> can't use a dual bay res?


Nope, cutting all the bays out for a 360 rad in the front.


----------



## ropotan

Hey guys, quick question: is there a clear PERFORMANCE (I'm not talking about aesthetics) difference between the Carbide 500R White and the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2? I'm interested in cooling (building an air cooling system), wire management, component quality, the works. The big thing that's making me want to go with the R2 is that it has dust filters everywhere, as opposed to the 500R that has that large fan opening without the filter. The space I have the PC gets dusty really quick, so that's a concern. I know there are filters available (like Demciflex), but I haven't been able to find a place that ships to my country. Also, I'd like to avoid the added cost of buying aftermarket filters as well.

There's also the issue of the fan controller on the 500R controlling only the 3 included coolers, while on the R2 it can control all coolers. I honestly don't know how much this would impact me, it doesn't seem like I'd need to fiddle with cooler speeds frequently.

In terms of looks, I'm actually in love with the 500R White, it's absolutely perfect for me. I don't care for lights and LEDs, but that can be turned off as well AFAIK.

So, trying to look at things objectively, even if people mention a lot of pluses with the Arc Midi R2, I'm trying to filter out the meaningless ones and only keep the actual important ones in mind (the quality dust filters being one of these)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
I'm making my "spare" build in my 200R this month

I was wondering if i can put my bay res pump anywhere else?
As im shoving a 360 in the front and i'll have to cut the drive bay off.

Can i put it on the floor? Is it safe having the pump lower than everything else?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm making my "spare" build in my 200R this month
> 
> I was wondering if i can put my bay res pump anywhere else?
> As im shoving a 360 in the front and i'll have to cut the drive bay off.
> 
> Can i put it on the floor? Is it safe having the pump lower than everything else?


Having your pump below everything else shouldn't matter. You could construct a 5.25" bay in the bottom of the case. Also glad to see I'm not the only one with such an ambitious project as having a 360 in the front of such a small case.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Having your pump below everything else shouldn't matter. You could construct a 5.25" bay in the bottom of the case. Also glad to see I'm not the only one with such an ambitious project as having a 360 in the front of such a small case.


Thought so, thanks. Just needed a heads up.
Yeah I have some spare parts from my first rig. So might aswell do something useful with it.


----------



## SeanOMatic

So, I need the drive cages to finish installing 2x more SSD's and another 2x HDD setup.

Who thinks it's rude/wrong to go to the ugly, beat up display cases at Fry's and grab a couple of drive cages vs. buying them from Corsair and waiting? I'd feel guilty, but I spend so much at Fry's and not having the cages is really bumming me out, I wanted to have a project for today!


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> So, I need the drive cages to finish installing 2x more SSD's and another 2x HDD setup.
> 
> Who thinks it's rude/wrong to go to the ugly, beat up display cases at Fry's and grab a couple of drive cages vs. buying them from Corsair and waiting? I'd feel guilty, but I spend so much at Fry's and not having the cages is really bumming me out, I wanted to have a project for today!


As long as you pay for them, no harm.

If you grab and bail... That's called shoplifting display or not.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> As long as you pay for them, no harm.
> 
> If you grab and bail... That's called shoplifting display or not.


Fry's will let me buy them as loose parts for cheaper than Corsair. Last thing I want is a ban from my local computer outlet for taking a dollar part.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> Fry's will let me buy them as loose parts for cheaper than Corsair. Last thing I want is a ban from my local computer outlet for taking a dollar part. I just know I am taking them out of a display case and it might detract from a sale/misrepresent the case then. It's how I got my grommets, though.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> Fry's will let me buy them as loose parts for cheaper than Corsair. Last thing I want is a ban from my local computer outlet for taking a dollar part. I just know I am taking them out of a display case and it might detract from a sale/misrepresent the case then. It's how I got my grommets, though.


All good then. I don't see any problem. It's the store's responsibility to inform a future buyer that the display may have bits missing. Go for it!


----------



## shaklul

Hello,

I own a Corsair Carbide 400R, very proud of it and recently I purchased a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fan controller. I hooked up my fans to the controller and noticed that the two led fans included do not show the rpm and the leds are always on but you can barely notice the light. The rear exhaust fan work perfectly and shows the rpm. My question is this normal for the front fans? Also the led button on the front panel does nothing when I press it.

Thanks!


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaklul*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I own a Corsair Carbide 400R, very proud of it and recently I purchased a Scythe Kaze Master Pro fan controller. I hooked up my fans to the controller and noticed that the two led fans included do not show the rpm and the leds are always on but you can barely notice the light. The rear exhaust fan work perfectly and shows the rpm. My question is this normal for the front fans? Also the led button on the front panel does nothing when I press it.
> 
> Thanks!


The stock fans included with the case, specifically the ones with LEDs, have one wire providing 12v for the LEDs (used exclusively by the stock fan-controller/LED button on the case), one ground wire and one that varies from 0v-12v that provides power to the fans themselves. With typical, non-proprietary fans, aside from the two wires that provide negative and positive power, there is a third wire that senses the RPM of the fan. This wire is not present in the Corsair stock fans because it has been replaced by the 12v LED wire. So, to answer your question; yes, it is normal for those fans. If you'd like to see the RPM of the fans, you'll need to buy new ones I'm afraid. Corsair do offer some great fans, though. The AF/SP series, including the new LED variants, are excellent, plus they do have a typical wire arrangement.


----------



## shaklul

Thank you very much for your quick reply Sir!
I was thinking of going for some Cougar fans, they seem to be a liitle quieter than Corsair's fans. They are also cheaper plus I am digging the color.

+Rep for you Sir!

Cheers


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaklul*
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick reply Sir!
> I was thinking of going for some Cougar fans, they seem to be a liitle quieter than Corsair's fans. They are also cheaper plus I am digging the color.
> 
> +Rep for you Sir!
> 
> Cheers


Always happy to help.

The Cougar fans are indeed good fans. Be sure to post some pictures of your rig, too!


----------



## aaronlaplante

I purchased a corsair h110 to install in the carbide 500r case. my theory is to run a push and pull setup with the radiator mounted externally uptop with fans on top of that. My thinking is to locate the radiator externally as to not heat up the inside of the case. i also plan to have a red mod h60 used as a gpu cooler and mount it to the rear exhaust port shooting thru the radiator and out the case. not exactly the prettiest setup, as the mesh top wont fit, but i figure its rather restrictive anyways. whats your feeling on this guys? btw i plan on routing the hoses thru the small space in the back top of the case, in between the two radiators, itll be a tight fit but i checked and it will fit. no major kinks hopefully.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> I purchased a corsair h110 to install in the carbide 500r case. my theory is to run a push and pull setup with the radiator mounted externally uptop with fans on top of that. My thinking is to locate the radiator externally as to not heat up the inside of the case. i also plan to have a red mod h60 used as a gpu cooler and mount it to the rear exhaust port shooting thru the radiator and out the case. not exactly the prettiest setup, as the mesh top wont fit, but i figure its rather restrictive anyways. whats your feeling on this guys? btw i plan on routing the hoses thru the small space in the back top of the case, in between the two radiators, itll be a tight fit but i checked and it will fit. no major kinks hopefully.


Not really a big fan of rads being mounted outside the case for aesthetic reasons. But sure, it's doable, and you'll probably get slightly better results since the filter is going to be out of the equation. The case will have enough space for that kind of push pull set up. It'll most likely look like this;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/150


----------



## aaronlaplante

well isnt it a big benefit to locate the radiator away from the internal case? its a huge radator too, biggest iso out there, so instead of all that heat staying in the case its out in the open air. problem is, i still have the 120mm radiator inside the case with a rear 120mm blowing out the back, so it helps but it still worries me that its a heatsource inside. i wonder how i could mount it outside? not so much worried about asthetcs as i am maximizing cooling without spending the money on a water loop.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> well isnt it a big benefit to locate the radiator away from the internal case? its a huge radator too, biggest iso out there, so instead of all that heat staying in the case its out in the open air. problem is, i still have the 120mm radiator inside the case with a rear 120mm blowing out the back, so it helps but it still worries me that its a heatsource inside. i wonder how i could mount it outside? not so much worried about asthetcs as i am maximizing cooling without spending the money on a water loop.


Mounting it inside or outside won't make more than a couple degrees difference. That airflow from the fans keeps a majority of the heat passing through it expelled.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> well isnt it a big benefit to locate the radiator away from the internal case? its a huge radator too, biggest iso out there, so instead of all that heat staying in the case its out in the open air. problem is, i still have the 120mm radiator inside the case with a rear 120mm blowing out the back, so it helps but it still worries me that its a heatsource inside. i wonder how i could mount it outside? not so much worried about asthetcs as i am maximizing cooling without spending the money on a water loop.


If you're not worried about asthetics, you could always put the radiators in buckets of ice water with fans blowing into them...

But seriously, it's not a huge difference in temps to keep it inside vs. outside the case as long as the fans are moving air through the fins.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Need some input on fan positions and airflow in a 400R. The long story can be found by clicking here.

The short story is that I have a 400R and H60 on an i5-2500k and I need to redo my fans. I have marginally acceptable temps at idle/low usage right now but would prefer better. My temps are a good 5 degrees higher or more than when I first built the system. However, part of that is the airflow of the room the PC is in. 3 yrs ago, the room was wide open with lots of airflow and the back of the PC was not up against a wall. Today, smaller room and the PC does back up against a wall which means the PSU exhaust hits that wall too. Anyway, current temps at idle are running 37/28/34/34. Ambient temp of 24 is the same, but as I said, room/air flow is different.

The H60 is currently setup as intake on the rear so it goes: outside>fan>H60>inside of case.

My plan I think is to:
1) (intake x 2) replace the 2x120's that are in the front of the hdd bay which pull air in thru the front grille and air filter.
2) (intake) add a 140 intake at the bottom in front of the PSU
3) (exhaust) reverse the rad fan to exhaust air out (should I push the air thru the rad to exhaust, or pull the air thru the rad to exhaust)
4) (exhaust) replace the top exhaust fan that died with a 140

However...should I maybe move the rad and mount it horizontally on top and pull air in from the top instead? And then have a single exhaust out the rear? The downside is that I recall the H60 tubes being pretty inflexible ( I have the original rev from 2011). Will I need to remove and remount the pump to get the tubes to work with me?

Basically, I'm asking....Option 1:



or Option 2:


P.S. How long do we think the H60, again, original rev from 2011, will last?

Thanks.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> Need some input on fan positions and airflow in a 400R. The long story can be found by clicking here.
> 
> Basically, I'm asking....Option 1:
> 
> 
> 
> or Option 2:


I can answer part of your question.

For total airflow through the case, either one of those options is acceptable. Both options appear to provide a net positive case pressure. Option 1 will probably have a slightly better case air throughput.

Regarding whether you should have the H60 mounted to push air into the case or pull air from the case, it depends on whether your more concerned with your CPU temps or your GPU temps.

If you mount the H60 to draw in cool outside air and exhaust into the case, you will cool your CPU better but the internal case temps (and therefore GPU and other board temps) will probably rise a bit.

If you mount the H60 to draw in warmer inside air and exhaust it to the outside, you will have warmer CPU temps but cooler GPU and other board temps.


----------



## Anubris

Hey guys,

can you tell me some tips, what kind of screw I can put on the upper 14 cm fan holes.

Those holes are so small I cant find a proper screw to match with.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubris*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> can you tell me some tips, what kind of screw I can put on the upper 14 cm fan holes.
> 
> Those holes are so small I cant find a proper screw to match with.


M3 or 6-32 will fit. But those are radiator screws.

Also, which case are you referring to?


----------



## Anubris

Hello,

I have a 500r.

Here are some pictures from my PC.

I put two aerocool shark blue led 12cm fans on the front. I put blue tape on the power and hdd button leds.
On the front there are two aerocool shark blue led 14 cm fans. These 4 fans are controlled by a aerocool fan controller. Inside I put two akasa apache black pwm 12 cm fans and I kept the 200 mm side fan and one stock fan and put it on the bottom which are controlled by the can fan controller.

The rest of the stuff: I7-4790K with a Corsair H75 with two sharkoon shark blades blue 12 cm fans, asrock Z87M extere 4, EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified with blackplate, 1X8 GB 1600 Mhz Corsair Vengeance Lp, XFX Pro 650w modular, Samsung 840 EVO 120 gb SSD and 2 TB WD Red 7200rpm and an Asus Bluray ODD.





DSC_9623.JPG 4354k .JPG file


DSC_9427.JPG 5649k .JPG file


DSC_9437.JPG 8068k .JPG file


----------



## Bartouille

Pic of my 300r with moded front panel to fit 2x 120mm rad


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Pic of my 300r with moded front panel to fit 2x 120mm rad[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well done!


----------



## Anubris

Hey guys,

don't you know, does the black colored rear fan for the case has higher air flow than the front white led one?


----------



## SebRa

I've just finished adding a small mod to my PC.
The mod involves the addition of a switch mounted within the faceplate of an XSPC temperature sensor bracket.
(http://www.xs-pc.com/temperature-sensors/525-bay-temperature-display-frame) Mines actually version one, not two, but they no longer list it on their website.
The LCD displays are quite bright and were becoming distracting in a dark room, but now this simple mod has fixed the issue.
I also think the faceplate looks better as the singular piece of metal is broken up by the switch and doesn't look so bare.
Here are some pictures:


----------



## joeh4384

I just built a rig for my nephew. Do you think the 300r has decent enough airflow for a MSI gaming 290x? I have one on RMA and was planning on dropping it in here instead of selling it. So far the 300r is a decent case for the price, only complaint is the short length of the front panel audio cable.


----------



## momentum

Here's my rig. Nothing fancy just a good old [email protected] with [email protected] ram a GTX 770 a samsung SSD and a Seasonic PSU M12D 850W squeezed in a 300R.
NZXT Kraken G10 along with a Antec Kuhler 620 120mm are cooling the GPU and CPU's cooler on top is a Corsair H90 140mm.


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice build, clean.


----------



## Blackkeys

_Hi everyone! This is my First Build, and I use it for working, gaming and so on. I'm not a photographer, but I hope you like the pictures.





















_

Parts
Corsair Carbide 500R
Intel i7 4770K
MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red PC15000 8GB (2X4GB)
MSI GTX 760 Gaming
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX860i
Plextor M5S 128GB
WDC Green 500GB, WDC Blue 1tb
Asus DVD RW 24X
Fan : 4 x Corsair AF120, 2 x Corsair SP120
Sleeving Cable : MDPC-X Sleeve (Black-Red-Color X)

Photo
*Lights Off:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















*Lights Off:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Recr3ational

Very nicely done my friend.


----------



## joeh4384

Finally got my 290x from RMA. I decided to build a nice rig for my sister and nephew instead of selling it I am pretty happy with how it turned out. I am pretty happy with the airflow and temps considering I have a 290x in there with stock case fans.


----------



## Blackkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Very nicely done my friend.


Thanks








My second build, on graphite 600T, coming soon..


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackkeys*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second build, on graphite 600T, coming soon..


Haha that's weird. My first build was a 600T
Nearly done my second build in the 200R


----------



## 86JR

Quick advice needed please.

My front fans are dying on my 400R so i have bought a pack of SP120 Ultra Quiet fans to replace them.

But reading around - have I bought the right ones or do I need "SP120 Ultra Quiet *PWM*" instead?


----------



## Ramzinho

PWM fans are controlled with PWM sensor on your motherboard. 3 PIN fans are controlled with voltage control... using the 7W step down coming with it.. you wil be fine. imo you should have gone AiroFlow for case fans.. SP is more of a rad fan.


----------



## 86JR

So would PWM be better? I bought on Amazon so I could cancel right now and order the PWMs Or could you give me a model number for those fans? The quieter the better, and I don't use the LEDs ever so not worried about that either.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## pc-illiterate

no you dont want pwm fans. also, the airflow or the static pressure fans will work just as well as the other. i personally wouldnt buy the corsair fans for case fans. entirely too expensive for what you get. youre better off buying cheaper case fans with higher airflow numbers.


----------



## Archea47

Long story short you are good - don't cancel your order. The only issue that these gentlemen are raising is that you could have saved a few bucks buying cheaper fans.

The 400R front fans are 3 pin, not 4 pin like PWN. The third pin that's normally used for RPM measurement is actually used on the 400R for powering/switching the LEDs in the original fans but that's not a problem

If you read the guides on this forum around case air cooling the SPs that you bought are the way to go over Corsair's AFs. In the case of a positive pressure design, which is desirable, you want that static pressure


----------



## pc-illiterate

And those corsair static pressure fans are going to be loud. There is no way around that.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> And those corsair static pressure fans are going to be loud. There is no way around that.


run them at low rpms?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> If you read the guides on this forum around case air cooling the SPs that you bought are the way to go over Corsair's AFs. In the case of a positive pressure design, which is desirable, you want that static pressure


From my experience, I'd have to disagree with your conclusion. When pushing air through a hard drive cage, Corsair's AF fans work better than the SP variant. Hard drives and the cages they're contained in, are not radiators and don't benefit from static pressure. A hard drive, unlike a radiator, is solid, no matter the speed, amount or pressure of air pushing against it nothing will pass through. The air does not need to pass through the hard drives, it only needs to flow over it. The AF fans can push air further from the fan itself in comparison to the SP fans. I've used both models in my own 500R and tested the air temperature after it flows through the fans but before it enters the cage (containing 2 HDDs and 1 SSD), then during the cage and finally after it has left the cage. Although the test was only basic, it was accurate enough and demonstrated a difference of approximately 1.7 - 2.2 degrees Celsius between the two types of fans. with the AF fans recording the lower temperatures.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> run them at low rpms?


buy better fans to start with it?


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> buy better fans to start with it?


Or that.


----------



## 86JR

So I should have cancelled?
They are sitting on my desk right now whilst I try and figure if I can install them without taking the case apart (ie from the front).

1-2 deg difference is nothing as I have lots of degrees to spare. All I care about is loudness, these are the quiet editions.

If my old fans are 4 pin and these are 3 pin, how do I install these, in the quietest mode possible?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> So I should have cancelled?
> They are sitting on my desk right now whilst I try and figure if I can install them without taking the case apart (ie from the front).
> 
> 1-2 deg difference is nothing as I have lots of degrees to spare. All I care about is loudness, these are the quiet editions.
> 
> If my old fans are 4 pin and these are 3 pin, how do I install these, in the quietest mode possible?


I'm sorry if my previous post confused you, I just wanted to make it clear that static pressure is not needed for the cooling of HDD cages.

To install your fans, you should have 3 options:
1. Connect the fans to your motherboard fan headers.
2. Connect the fans to your cases fan controller.
3. Connect the fans to a third-party fan controller.

Option 1 will mean your 3-pin fans will run at their max speed, the motherboard would only regulate the speed of PWM fans.
Option 2 will allow you to control the speed, however, in all likelihood you would need to change the pin layout in the proprietary fan controller connectors (easy enough to do). Corsair ****ed up with that.
Option 3 is the best option in my opinion, and allows complete manual control over your fans (subject to the features of your fan controller).


----------



## Androosky

Pretty standard build.. nothing fancy going on currently, just moved all my parts into the 300R i got today. Overall love this case... might be doing some modding in the future and adding grommets for a cleaner ascetic, might change out the side window soon, the one it comes with is kinda meh :\

i7 950
Sabertooth x58 motherboard
750Ti (will be upgrading soon)
1TB Hdd+250Gb Evo


----------



## Sev501

Hey guys just a quick question, I'm currently deciding to grab either a Gigabyte GTX970 or the MSI one but, I'm not really sure if it will fit the Carbide 400R, states that it can allow up to 12.5" gpu... Atm I have an Asus DCU TOP GTX 567 Ti OC.

Thank you..

Will upload pics soon if I can nab the new cards earlier


----------



## wermad

Picked up this bad boy for $10 at my local Fry's







. Overall, its in decent shape and most of the accessories are missing but its a bargain I couldn't pass up. Both door panels have dented/bent corners. A little heat and some persuasion will fix that. Its missing all but two drive bay clips but since I'm pulling out the entire cage, I don't mind. Missing the led button on front but everything else is there and I'm hoping still works







. Will transferring my crappy oem desktop in this temporarily.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Amounts to an abused used 400r for $10. Good deal. :thumbup:


----------



## fx63007850

my 300r


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> my 300r


What's with the tubing? It's like brown? Or is that the lighting?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What's with the tubing? It's like brown? Or is that the lighting?


its red but my iphone 4 is not the best at taking pictures i will get a another picture later


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> its red but my iphone 4 is not the best at taking pictures i will get a another picture later


Oh thanks good!
Thought it was mouldy or something haha! That is some serious rad space just for a CPU. Thinking about adding the gpu?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Oh thanks good!
> Thought it was mouldy or something haha! That is some serious rad space just for a CPU. Thinking about adding the gpu?


the fx's do get hot nd yeah i will add my gpu if i can find a block for it but its non ref so its harder to find, i did have a gpu only on my 7850 temps never went past 43c, but now i have a 7950


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> the fx's do get hot nd yeah i will add my gpu if i can find a block for it but its non ref so its harder to find, i did have a gpu only on my 7850 temps never went past 43c, but now i have a 7950


Haha, tell me about it. My 8350 used to be under water and still get hot!
I have a non refrence 7950 in my second rig. It uses an EK 7970 block. Maybe that would for yours too? You can check at EKs cooling configurator.


----------



## Sev501

My 400r,
Would a Gigabyte GTX 970 fit there?



Thanks!


----------



## raynold

I would be very interested in a HDD Dock / Hotswap Mod. Anybody seen something like that?


----------



## Agonist

Just joined here so I could share my 200R build and its never finished.
I7 950 @ 4.1
12GB Corsair XMS3 1600
MSI X58 GDA45
Sapphire HD 7950 3GB Crossfire
Intel 320 120GB SDD
Western Digital 1tb
Segate 80gb
Segate 2tb
Western Digital 640gb
OCZ Fata1ty 1000w

This was the first build with start late 2013 with my 560ti 448 and 8800gt for Physx

Then this was with my GTX 470 8800gt physx

Then next build is with my HD 7850 crossfire with AIO coolers and my H100

7950 crossfire with water coolers

Full View of 200r with 7950 crossfire water cooling and h100


----------



## MaddogBG27

I will let you know in about 3 days. I have a feeling I will have to remove some of the HD bays to get the card in i have a 7970 which according to new egg is just about 12 inches and i have about 2 more inches of room before the drive bays... it will suck if it does not fit as I use all of my HDs and will be crappy that I have to give up like 3 HDs to get the card in...


----------



## raynold

I'm thinking about modding a HDD Dockingstation into the recess in the top. Could someone please measure that recess? What is the material of that recess?

http://abload.de/image.php?img=2-1280x10243ysir.jpg


----------



## Mrallinwonder

Full disclosure, I work for AMD.
I recently put together a midrange FX8350/7970 gaming system in a 300R (Corsair supply too), and AMD made a video of the result.
The 300R is an excellent case for quiet cooling, with filtered PSU air on the bottom and good filtered cross case air flow. As a result all the fans stay at lower speed and the system is very quiet.

If you're sitting on the fence evaluating cases, the 300R is a keeper.


----------



## sk2play

My 500R build done about a year ago. Only GPU and SC missing in pics. Excellent case for closed looped CPU and Air GPU. Quiet, Cool, Light and Sturdy.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> My 500R build done about a year ago. Only GPU and SC missing in pics. Excellent case for closed looped CPU and Air GPU. Quiet, Cool, Light and Sturdy.


Rockin the Crocs I see.







All joking aside, an excellent looking build.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> Rockin the Crocs I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All joking aside, an excellent looking build.


Nice stable build. Very happy. Mostly, I thank Asus, Intel and nVidia for their driver support systems.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I need help from Corsair 200R - CARBIDE SERIES SPEC-02 owners. I need a midi tower to replace the Thermaltake Soprano on my second PC rig.What do you think ?


----------



## Archea47

Stuffing more 'stuff' in the 400


----------



## byterhythm

How's the build quality of the 200R?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raynold*
> 
> I'm thinking about modding a HDD Dockingstation into the recess in the top. Could someone please measure that recess? What is the material of that recess?
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=2-1280x10243ysir.jpg


It wont fit my external WB drive, will get you exact measurement when i get home, bit I think without cutting into the sides it will not fit,
materials : plastic


----------



## El-Fuego

Sorry for taking too long!
dimensions are: 5" x 3.5" (13cmx9cm).


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone know where I could purchase the top panel for the 200r?
I purchased the case and I received the top of the case with MAJOR damage to the top of the case so I attempted to hammer it back.
The ending result wasn't the best so I choose a color that would hide that fact.

Corsair doesn't sell them directly


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone know where I could purchase the top panel for the 200r?
> I purchased the case and I received the top of the case with MAJOR damage to the top of the case so I attempted to hammer it back.
> The ending result wasn't the best so I choose a color that would hide that fact.
> 
> Corsair doesn't sell them directly


Well, I would have suggested you contact the seller beforehand and try to get a replacement, but it's a bit late for that.

I would keep an eye on EBAY looking for one that has damage to other panels. I bought a 200R on ebay for $35 including shipping because of front bezel damage.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> Well, I would have suggested you contact the seller beforehand and try to get a replacement, but it's a bit late for that.
> 
> I would keep an eye on EBAY looking for one that has damage to other panels. I bought a 200R on ebay for $35 including shipping because of front bezel damage.


I got it from a store that was scratch and dent/used/returned items
The only thing that I could have done is returned it.


----------



## Nikita07

New to the site, but proud 400R owner checking in!


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikita07*
> 
> New to the site, but proud 400R owner checking in!


Welcome! I really love my 400R. It's interesting that it's less popular than the 300R and 500R. Too small for some, too large for others I suppose.


----------



## vampirek25

hi,

which radiators will fit on the top the carbide 500r without modification? a 30mm tickness ad will fit? something like blackice gt lite?

tnx

vampire2k5


----------



## pc-illiterate

35mm i believe is about the fattest that will fit inside. outside, it is only about 27mm between the 'grill' and the case top panel.
let me break out my tape and check inside to be more sure. be back with an edit quick.

*EDIT*
not sure without a mobo in the case but may only be 30mm. i have no idea though as i started modding mine as soon as i got my xt45 240mm.


----------



## vampirek25

tnx!

vamp


----------



## pc-illiterate

Well just remember the heatsinks and 8pin and ram also dictate the thickness of the cooler. Best idea is install a fan inside and measure from it.


----------



## vampirek25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 35mm i believe is about the fattest that will fit inside. outside, it is only about 27mm between the 'grill' and the case top panel.
> let me break out my tape and check inside to be more sure. be back with an edit quick.
> 
> *EDIT*
> not sure without a mobo in the case but may only be 30mm. i have no idea though as i started modding mine as soon as i got my xt45 240mm.


27mm is the tickness of a h100 radiator and it fits without any problem, my concern is if a 29,7mm blackice pro will fit..

tnx!

Vamp


----------



## Archea47

If you go to thick you can put the fans or the rad on the outside of the case. I put the top rad on the outside of my sig rig with a 400R

On my Mobo the h100i in the 400 barely fit down to the mm because of where the 4+4 pin on my motherboard is. If you have a h100 to test with (sounds like you do), most of the manufacturers of the rads or frozencpu provide diagrams of the dimensions to compare


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> 27mm is the tickness of a h100 radiator and it fits without any problem, my concern is if a 29,7mm blackice pro will fit..
> 
> tnx!
> 
> Vamp


yeah i said that.
the bip2 wont fit outside under the grill. inside it should fit.

dont be afraid to mod the case to make rads fit. i put both a 360 and a 240 both 45mm thick inside mine. all it takes is a drill and drill bit and some measuring skills.


----------



## Nikita07

i am having the most idiotic problem. went to SLI my 760's ( a friend was borrowing one of my GPU's) after cleaning and reconnecting everything, my sound is only coming out of my monitor (HDMI connected) instead off my surround sound(AUX 3.5 connected). This is killing me.....


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikita07*
> 
> i am having the most idiotic problem. went to SLI my 760's ( a friend was borrowing one of my GPU's) after cleaning and reconnecting everything, my sound is only coming out of my monitor (HDMI connected) instead off my surround sound(AUX 3.5 connected). This is killing me.....


Go to Control Panel - SOUND and in the selection right click over your sound card and left click "set as default" - test


----------



## Nikita07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Go to Control Panel - SOUND and in the selection right click over your sound card and left click "set as default" - test


no sound card, just two 760 windforce, have had an aux cord plug in to MoBo all thew way up until i got the new monitor with out a hitch. =(


----------



## pc-illiterate

where is your aux 3.5mm plugged into? where was it plugged into?

really should have a thread for this or in a different thread. it has nothing to do with the cases...


----------



## Agonist

Just picked me up a 500R. I had the 200r. I loved my 200r. What I could with a $30 case and not need to modify was amazing.
The 500r is even better.



This last one is my setup with it.


----------



## MrMhmToasty

Hey! I just got my 500R. Its in pieces at the moment







but here's a link to my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532397/build-log-carbide-500r-window-and-water-cooling#post_23326581. It'd be awesome to get some suggestions from you guys. I'm new to the site and this is my first ever build log so let me know what you think. Also I love the 500R. I've been rolling with the original phantom for a while now but I liked the aesthetics and size of the 500R too much to ignore it!


----------



## aaronlaplante

hey guys, can anyone tell me about any suggestions for mods you may have? here is my current setup. Can i improve on the airflow at all? I have the side 200MM. would you suggest i run a clear side window and change fan sizes? any advice at all i would appreciate. one more thing Im in a dillema. the bottom video card radiator takes air from the bottom middle 120mm, and shoots it thru to the front 120mm exhaust fan. Im trying to get a duct going to pipe the air-tight almost air channeled thru and out. But above my front exhaust (sounds funny i know) i have an intake. so is that hurting me because its taking stray hot air from the lower 120mm fan that exhausts? (ie heat rises)?

Thank you!


----------



## Micky Love

Hey !

I'm new here... first build ever, Carbide 200r
I'm a bit embarrassed to show my rig after all those gorgeous build
but it's clean looking at least... here it is anyway:





Mike


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> hey guys, can anyone tell me about any suggestions for mods you may have? here is my current setup. Can i improve on the airflow at all? I have the side 200MM. would you suggest i run a clear side window and change fan sizes? any advice at all i would appreciate. one more thing Im in a dillema. the bottom video card radiator takes air from the bottom middle 120mm, and shoots it thru to the front 120mm exhaust fan. Im trying to get a duct going to pipe the air-tight almost air channeled thru and out. But above my front exhaust (sounds funny i know) i have an intake. so is that hurting me because its taking stray hot air from the lower 120mm fan that exhausts? (ie heat rises)?
> 
> Thank you!


use every single fan you have as an intake except the rear fan. use that as an exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micky Love*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> I'm new here... first build ever, Carbide 200r
> I'm a bit embarrassed to show my rig after all those gorgeous build
> but it's clean looking at least... here it is anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


very clean looking rig. nice. good job.


----------



## aaronlaplante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> use every single fan you have as an intake except the rear fan. use that as an exhaust.
> very clean looking rig. nice. good job.


Can you explain to me the logic behind it so I can understand and apply it to future builds? This is my first modern build in a little while but the reason i screwed it up was because I was thinking heat rises and i didnt want the top fans to keep blowing the rising hot air back into the case (the Corsair H110 is located copletely outside the case). posted a pic.

finally what of positive and negative air pressure. wouldnt one rear exhaust in the wholecase have a tremendous negative air pressure impact?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> Can you explain to me the logic behind it so I can understand and apply it to future builds? This is my first modern build in a little while but the reason i screwed it up was because I was thinking heat rises and i didnt want the top fans to keep blowing the rising hot air back into the case (the Corsair H110 is located copletely outside the case). posted a pic.
> 
> finally what of positive and negative air pressure. wouldnt one rear exhaust in the wholecase have a tremendous negative air pressure impact?


correct, heat wont rise if you push it with a fan. few fail to realize this even when you show them a video of a fan pushing HOT smoke filled air DOWN with a fan.

5 intake fans and 1 exhaust will be positive pressure. no way around it unless the intakes are all weak fans moving no air and the rear fan is a turbine from a jet.


----------



## aaronlaplante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> correct, heat wont rise if you push it with a fan. few fail to realize this even when you show them a video of a fan pushing HOT smoke filled air DOWN with a fan.
> 
> 5 intake fans and 1 exhaust will be positive pressure. no way around it unless the intakes are all weak fans moving no air and the rear fan is a turbine from a jet.


Im sorry but i still dont understand. Can you explain how this method will cool better than the current method? My main concern and or thought process the setup arrangement was the method i chose is just assisting natural heat rises theory.


----------



## pc-illiterate

hot air cannot fight a fan pushing it down. hot air will not rise AGAINST air flow. without airflow, heat rises. using a fan, that hot air will go where the fan tells it to go.
turn on a ceiling fan in the winter. you push that nice warm air DOWN into the room.

what ive said to do is done all the time. if it did not work, no one but the dumb and unteachable would do it.


----------



## Siabwu6686

I'm thinking of buying either the Corsair 200R or Corsair 300R as my Computer Case for my first Build. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanjtombs*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying either the Corsair 200R or Corsair 300R as my Computer Case for my first Build. Which one should I go for?


Depends on where you plan to put the case, how much space you have there, and other factors.

I have a 300R and a 400R. The 400R is frankly much larger than I need, but I love the amount of room it has for me to get my hands in there. The 300R feels just right to me for a standard ATX build. If you are going for a more compact build, I'd go for the 200R.


----------



## zorphon

So I just noticed this now (3 years late) that in the lists of members of the club, you have me listed as "zorphan" instead of "zorphon". I double-checked and there's no 'zorphan' on OCN.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> So I just noticed this now (3 years late) that in the lists of members of the club, you have me listed as "zorphan" instead of "zorphon". I double-checked and there's no 'zorphan' on OCN.


Might as well make a Zorphan account now


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Might as well make a Zorphan account now


Haha perhaps


----------



## Archea47

Here's the latest status of my 400R:


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Here's the latest status of my 400R:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's quite nice, that is.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> So I just noticed this now (3 years late) that in the lists of members of the club, you have me listed as "zorphan" instead of "zorphon". I double-checked and there's no 'zorphan' on OCN.


just saw this, got it all fixed up for ya


----------



## Micky Love

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Here's the latest status of my 400R:


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> That's quite nice, that is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micky Love*


Thanks guys!

I don't think there's much else I can do in the 400R at this point as far as cooling the loop goes. As it is currently (few small mods for the radiators) it's an awesome case. Once I buy a new house in a few months I'm going to look at external rads


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I don't think there's much else I can do in the 400R at this point as far as cooling the loop goes. As it is currently (few small mods for the radiators) it's an awesome case. Once I buy a new house in a few months I'm going to look at external rads


Have you thought about making a simple cover that extends the bump on the top of the case over the radiator all the way to the back of the case? That would make it look a little cleaner


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Have you thought about making a simple cover that extends the bump on the top of the case over the radiator all the way to the back of the case? That would make it look a little cleaner


and then you have a 500r


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and then you have a 500r


Basically, yes


----------



## BaconMaster77

Can I join the club?


----------



## SeanOMatic

I am looking for a windowed side panel in the US. They all seem to be sold out!


----------



## destrekor

I have a 400R.

My i7-2600k (@4.4GHz) is cooled by a Noctua NH-D14.

I currently run two GTX 560 Ti cards in SLI.

I never ended up adding two fans to the top of the case, which I now plan on doing. I did add one fan to the side intake, but couldn't get two because of the CPU cooler. I think a slim-fit/low-profile fan will fit fine though, so I'll be adding one there too. I might replace the rear stock exhaust while I'm at it.

With the case cooling addressed, do you think I could properly handle the R9 290X cards in Crossfire? Depending on the game, I do enjoy triple-monitor surround (5760x1080), but some games I couldn't handle previously, or I really saw no benefit to the idea. I was previously completely sold on the GTX 970s, and mostly remain so despite some shortcomings recently highlighted, but I might be fine with the 290X cards as well. I considered the 295X2, but the cooling setup would have to change, and, more importantly, it's not compatible in OS X (I dual-boot Windows and OS X). I can't get proper CF/SLI in OS X, but I only game in Windows, so that isn't a concern. But the cards have to be supported well enough, so that leaves the Maxwell cards and the 290X, the 290 can work with modding, but I want something easier. The 560 Ti's were a pain in the ass and I don't think I ever got the unused card to actually throttle down to 2D idle clocks - it wasn't a well-supported card.

Basically, for this case, and also considering the fact that my CPU under stress testing can get around 85ºC IIRC (been awhile since I tested!), though gaming it doesn't get that high.... can my setup even handle the heat of the 290X in CF, or am I better served sticking with the 970 in SLI? I'd consider the 980 in SLI, but dammit that's a lot of extra dough for very little return.


----------



## Fuubar

Got room for one more?

Case- Corsair 400r
MB- AsRock Extreme4 Z97
CPU- Intel i5 4690k
Cooler- Noctua NH-D14
RAM- Corsair 2x4GB
SSD- Intel 160GB
GPU- Zotac GTX760 AMP! Edition
HDD- Quite a few
Fan Controller-Scythe Kaze Master Pro
Fans- 2x CM JetFlo,1xCM Blademaster,2xCorsair white led,1xCorsair black,1xLianLi,2xXFan blue led,1xTuniq,2xAC F12
Monitors- Acer 24' and LG TV 32'
KB- Genius GK265
Mouse- Mionix Naos 5000
PSU- Sirtec High Power 500W


----------



## Benjiw

Ello everyone! Didn't know there was a 500R (well... carbide club)! Can I join!? Going to be modding mine over the next few months before handing over the entire thing to my girlfriend for her Uni studies (motion graphic design), My build blog is in the sig, I stall be picking up some thermal paste and pads tomorrow for my watercooling of the VRM and NB and I also need to buy some acrylic for when I make my hidden compartment for the hard drives etc.


----------



## destrekor

I tried to search for this, but can't seem to find a clear answer:

Is it possible to replace the front fans with new LED fans that retain the ability to control the LED's through the front panel light button on the 400R?

I guess, if not, than I assume it's easy to replace them with two 120mm LED fans that connect to a motherboard header? Would they be able to connect to the power source pre-wired in the case (which is also connected to the light switch)?

BTW: I'll be giving the 290X a shot. In a little while, after I get the first 290X Lightning and put it through its paces, I'll get a second one. Could only afford to get one at this very moment, but income tax return just came in!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destrekor*
> 
> I tried to search for this, but can't seem to find a clear answer:
> 
> Is it possible to replace the front fans with new LED fans that retain the ability to control the LED's through the front panel light button on the 400R?
> 
> I guess, if not, than I assume it's easy to replace them with two 120mm LED fans that connect to a motherboard header? Would they be able to connect to the power source pre-wired in the case (which is also connected to the light switch)?
> 
> BTW: I'll be giving the 290X a shot. In a little while, after I get the first 290X Lightning and put it through its paces, I'll get a second one. Could only afford to get one at this very moment, but income tax return just came in!


I'm not 100% sure, but I'm guessing that the button for the LED's can still be used with other LED fans if you remove the stock fan connections and put them on your other LED fans. It should work as the LED's will all be wired the same way and again at a guess, I bet they use one of the 3 wires to power the LEDs. The fans only technically need the red and black wires to work and the stock fan controller just limits the volts/amps to the fans to control their speed. (All theory but given fans are simple devices I gather this is how they work on the X00R's)


----------



## pc-illiterate

the corsair case led button uses the wires 3rd pin/wire to supply power to the led. the 3rd wire is usually the rpm readout. it cant be used to control the led brightness on a regular led fan.
yes the fan switch just switches between 5v and 7v and 12v. since the led gets its power from another source, the led button, the led doesnt dim with fan rpm like normal led fans do.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the corsair case led button uses the wires 3rd pin/wire to supply power to the led. the 3rd wire is usually the rpm readout. it cant be used to control the led brightness on a regular led fan.
> yes the fan switch just switches between 5v and 7v and 12v. since the led gets its power from another source, the led button, the led doesnt dim with fan rpm like normal led fans do.


Dang, so in order for it to work he'd need to rewire the LEDs?


----------



## pc-illiterate

have you ever seen how an led fan is wired? its a nightmare, lol. its possible but it would be easier to buy fans that led can be added to.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> have you ever seen how an led fan is wired? its a nightmare, lol. its possible but it would be easier to buy fans that led can be added to.


Yeah, but I bet you could ghetto mod them or something? Tbh, LED fans aren't for me, it would be much easier to fit some LED strips and mod the button to act as an on/off for them, you could buy cheap strips of SMD (surface mounted) LEDs and save cash there too.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i turned the led off when i still had the stock fans installed. i cut the wires powering led's in any led ive had and only used those fans until i got non-led fans. lights and all that other stuff isnt for me. i look for function and performance over everything. even my case is nothing more than a big white box


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i turned the led off when i still had the stock fans installed. i cut the wires powering led's in any led ive had and only used those fans until i got non-led fans. lights and all that other stuff isnt for me. i look for function and performance over everything. even my case is nothing more than a big white box


Which case do you have? I'm a design student so looks and function are of equal measure haha!


----------



## pc-illiterate

in my sig rig, nanoxia ds6 white.



cheap camera. forget the crappiness.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> in my sig rig, nanoxia ds6 white.
> 
> 
> 
> cheap camera. forget the crappiness.


Looks alright to me, tbh I like simple clean designs for cases, cases like HAF X etc don't really do it for me, but it's not just the outside of a case that I like. For example Phanteks cases are clean looking but their internals are not so nice with those cross beams etc.


----------



## drop24

Does anyone know if the new H110i GT 280mm cooler will fit in the top mount for the 330R case? I'm surprised Corsair doesn't provide a compatibility chart for their own cases anywhere.


----------



## dainfamous

Can the fans that come with the 500r be mounted horizontally? Anybody know what kind of bearings the fans have?

Thanks.


----------



## valoskatr

20150214_102649.jpg 2240k .jpg file


20150215_134242.jpg 2055k .jpg file


20150218_200411.jpg 2780k .jpg file


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dainfamous*
> 
> Can the fans that come with the 500r be mounted horizontally? Anybody know what kind of bearings the fans have?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't use them personally, they move no air and are pretty much rubbish.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Does anyone know if the new H110i GT 280mm cooler will fit in the top mount for the 330R case? I'm surprised Corsair doesn't provide a compatibility chart for their own cases anywhere.


If you have yet to find the answer, yes, 330R will be able to accommodate the H110i GT cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dainfamous*
> 
> Can the fans that come with the 500r be mounted horizontally? Anybody know what kind of bearings the fans have?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't see any reason why you couldn't. It's probably not the best orientation because sleeve bearing tends to wear out quicker when mounted horizontally. But for the most part, it'll move a decent amount of air.


----------



## 200Rquestion

200R owner here, my stock intake fan at the front has broken so I'm here to ask some questions.

Firstly how do I go about removing it? I think it's as simple as removing the front panel and unscrewing the fan, I hope I don't need to move the cage inside or anything else.
Secondly is this the right type of fan to get as a replacement for the default location front intake http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CO-9050002-WW-Series-Edition-Airflow/dp/B007RESG7G (SP 120)

Thanks in advance, I'm pretty clueless and want to make sure I'm getting things right.


----------



## Benjiw

]200R owner here, my stock intake fan at the front has broken so I'm here to ask some questions.

Firstly how do I go about removing it? I think it's as simple as removing the front panel and unscrewing the fan, I hope I don't need to move the cage inside or anything else.
Secondly is this the right type of fan to get as a replacement for the default location front intake http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CO-9050002-WW-Series-Edition-Airflow/dp/B007RESG7G (SP 120)

Thanks in advance, I'm pretty clueless and want to make sure I'm getting things right.[/quote]

Did the case come with a fan controller get up like the 500r? if not then the SP will be fine.


----------



## 200Rquestion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did the case come with a fan controller get up like the 500r? if not then the SP will be fine.


It doesn't have a fan controller. Looking online at my mobo the system fan headers are 2 x 3-pin system fan connector, 1 x 4-pin system fan connector and 2 x 4-pin CPU fan connectors, so I think everything is prepared for the 4 pin SP version.

Am I correct in thinking that the SP version is superior in a situation where it needs to pull air into the case through a vent? This is where it would be placed image and it needs to pull air through the front vent in this image Is this the correct place for the SP or should I buy a normal AF version?
Thanks


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *200Rquestion*
> 
> It doesn't have a fan controller. Looking online at my mobo the system fan headers are 2 x 3-pin system fan connector, 1 x 4-pin system fan connector and 2 x 4-pin CPU fan connectors, so I think everything is prepared for the 4 pin SP version.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the SP version is superior in a situation where it needs to pull air into the case through a vent? This is where it would be placed image and it needs to pull air through the front vent in this image Is this the correct place for the SP or should I buy a normal AF version?
> Thanks


All my fans are SP high performance fans and I can tell you that pulling or pushing air, it will excel at both. If you're pulling through mesh then the SP would be better, the mesh on my 500R is mega restrictive but the SP fans are managing with ease.


----------



## Agonist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> All my fans are SP high performance fans and I can tell you that pulling or pushing air, it will excel at both. If you're pulling through mesh then the SP would be better, the mesh on my 500R is mega restrictive but the SP fans are managing with ease.


I have two SP high performance 120's in my 500r. They are set up as pull with my h100. There inside the case, and pull air through the top mesh, and h100 and do a great job. At 4.4ghz X5650 with HT,idle is avg 35c at 1100rpm. Fans are 1700rpm with 60c avg in b4 online. I never used these in my 200r though. I had the stock h100 fans on that and the top is far from restrictive.


----------



## dainfamous

What's the pin read out of the stock led fans? I want to cut of the led wire and use the 12v lead to power regular fans.
I googled and found a picture of it but couldn't make out the leads since the pic gets blurry when I increase its size.

TIA


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agonist*
> 
> I have two SP high performance 120's in my 500r. They are set up as pull with my h100. There inside the case, and pull air through the top mesh, and h100 and do a great job. At 4.4ghz X5650 with HT,idle is avg 35c at 1100rpm. Fans are 1700rpm with 60c avg in b4 online. I never used these in my 200r though. I had the stock h100 fans on that and the top is far from restrictive.


Not the results I get when overclocking my AMD buddy ol'pal, that top mesh can go in the bin as far as I'm concerned, it's far too restrictive.


----------



## destrekor

I figure it would be good to provide an update.

I didn't even worry about the stock LED option or controls, and just bypassed those fan connections in front and put in two standard Noctua fans. I had the white-on-black Phanteks everywhere else, and they look great - you can't tell the color when they are in motion, but when still, the white blades do look good on the black case. Thankfully the typically awful Noctua color scheme is not visible in the front panel of the 400R, so I don't have clashing styles.


----------



## Dawn of War

So I have a Corsair 500R. Currently I have a Hyper 212 cooling my CPU but have been thinking about going with one of Corsair's AIOs. The thing is, if I'm going to go, I want to go all out. And while I'm thinking about going with the H100i GT they just released, I'm wondering if there is a way to squeeze the new 110GT into my case if I mount the radiator within the case and stick the included fans in the bay above where you're normally supposed to put a smaller radiator? I know that pretty much any radiator will fit if you're willing to not use the top grill but I would like for that piece to still be able to fit.

From my understanding a lot of it has to do with your motherboard. I recently purchased an EVGA Z87 Classified and it looks like the only potential clearance issues are the 8 pin cpu connectors. There is a tube shaped mobo heatsink next to it but it is lower than the 8 pin connectors. I don't have a ruler on hand and am wondering if anyone has some personal experience with putting the radiator within the case on their 500R. I have included some pictures and am also wondering if there are any additional concerns that I'm not thinking about and aren't immediately obvious. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Benjiw

the rad thickness needs to be under 29mm to fit under the mesh panel, so if it's under 30mm you're fine, I have a rad in push/pull but I stopped using the mesh panel as its too restrictive.


----------



## Caligo

Corsair 300R


----------



## Master Turkey

My build so far. Msi gaming 7 (the USB 3.0 connector fits but in a struggled way, needs dremmeling eventually). I7 4790k. Lepra 240cooler w/corsair SP fans (push/exhaust). EVGA 1300 PSU (too large). Running a Bgears 90mm fan (intake) with only two screws due to oversized PSU. I had a 120 ghetto rigged with two screws and two zip ties at first, but the bottom dust cover didn't fit well, so I went to a smaller fan. WD 2TB Black (data). Corsair N120GBGTX SSD (refurb) booting windows 10 preview. 2x msi r9 280 3G crossfire. 2 front intake fans are corsair high performance. Rear exhaust is a Tt 140mm w/white led. Side intake is a 200mm Tt fan w/white led. Nzxt grid+ (not a big fan of the controller but it works) fan controller runs all fans except the fans on the radiator (pwm split). Icy dock and evercool fans under will get replaced next. Then GPU cooling w/front mount rad on the horizon. Poss a whole rework of the water cooling towards the end.


----------



## Master Turkey




----------



## Ricwin

Made a load of changes to my stem since the old pics were taken. Now I want to know if Corsair supply window panels for the Carabide 200R without having to buy a whole new 200R which includes the window.
Anyone know if this is so?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Made a load of changes to my stem since the old pics were taken. Now I want to know if Corsair supply window panels for the Carabide 200R without having to buy a whole new 200R which includes the window.
> Anyone know if this is so?


you can buy parts from Corsair, if you go to their site and find the product page, there should be a parts list section, if I remember correctly you should be able to buy one there. Or just mod it yourself? Could be a lot cheaper in the long run?


----------



## Ricwin

Sadly the Corsair site does not stock a window panel for the 200R, but does have replacement side and front panels so I might buy one to mod it.
I've looked at other Corsair cases windows in the hope they might fit. The 300R window does not fit confirmed on this website by a Corsair rep. But what about the window panel from the Carbide Spec 01?


----------



## Bard

Since this is the Carbide Series club, what about the SPEC lineup of cases? It seems that we have no home.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Sadly the Corsair site does not stock a window panel for the 200R, but does have replacement side and front panels so I might buy one to mod it.
> I've looked at other Corsair cases windows in the hope they might fit. The 300R window does not fit confirmed on this website by a Corsair rep. But what about the window panel from the Carbide Spec 01?


Not sure, if it was me, I'd just cut the panel myself then use double sided tape then cut and polish an acrylic sheet to size probably costing me a lot less in money and waiting time.


----------



## Master Turkey

Gearing up for a full cooling loop. CPU , GPU etc. House cleaning persay. Tried an icy dock with evercool fans under and didn't like it so now I've got this evercool 2bay. Swapped the fan to a silentx fan red to match color scheme. Icy dock (different converter, one with no face plate). Removed DVD drive. Soon a res/pump combo will go in the bottom two bays...


----------



## Master Turkey

What it looked like before...


----------



## SeanOMatic

Just installed a new mobo and fans


----------



## simoneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah, but I bet you could ghetto mod them or something? Tbh, LED fans aren't for me, it would be much easier to fit some LED strips and mod the button to act as an on/off for them...


I did just that in my 500r and it works flawlessly. I spliced the two stock fans together (ghetto splitter) and saved the 2nd 3 pin connection for my 4 LED strips. Wire it correctly and its on/off with the case fan LED button using 3 pin fans. No real modding necessary.

I had already modded the stock 3 pin fan connectors to be standard and not "Corsair plugs." You just lose the locking tab function. As already stated the stock controller is lame and the fans are special fans with no RPM pin, just led on/off. Which is actually a nice feature that I wish was built into regular LED fans. Since thats not standard it screws things up.

I actually have the stock 2 120mm fans mounted in the original location now and hooked into my NZXT fan controller.

This however, creates another problem...

Because most controllers regulate the power only and are really 2 pins, the LED function of the Corsair provided case fans wont work (no illumination under any voltage), as it by passes what is normally RPM. I just unseated the 3rd pin from the stock fans and plugged it back into the stock controller and boom, on off with the push of the case button along with the wired in LED strips.

Now if it were that easy with my 2 140mm LED fans.


----------



## simoneaux

About the 500R case fans...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I wouldn't use them personally, they move no air and are pretty much rubbish.


Yes they are awful.


----------



## simoneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gearing up for a full cooling loop. CPU , GPU etc. House cleaning persay. Tried an icy dock with evercool fans under and didn't like it so now I've got this evercool 2bay. Swapped the fan to a silentx fan red to match color scheme. Icy dock (different converter, one with no face plate). Removed DVD drive. Soon a res/pump combo will go in the bottom two bays...


I bought the same for my drives but to be able to remove the stock drive bays for airflow and looks.


----------



## Assyle

Hi guys,

need some advice. Friend of mine is planning to install on of the all-in-one cpu water cooler in his 200R. What he can install?
I'm asking. because 200R is not a big case and I want to suggest him something that wont be too big for this case. (the best option with the fans placed inside of the case). We need a cooler with support of LGA 1150.

Thanx


----------



## Agonist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> need some advice. Friend of mine is planning to install on of the all-in-one cpu water cooler in his 200R. What he can install?
> I'm asking. because 200R is not a big case and I want to suggest him something that wont be too big for this case. (the best option with the fans placed inside of the case). We need a cooler with support of LGA 1150.
> 
> Thanx


I have a 200R. When it was my main case I had a H100 mounted to the top. Used with a i7 950 @ 4.1 at the time.


----------



## flowtek

200R is very nice, its not too big but also not too tight, afaik any AIO can fit nicely in it, but for 240 rad on top can be use only for single fan ( push or pull) due to the space within the very edge of the motherboard











flo


----------



## Coldheart29

Hi guys, after years of cheap ultra-low-end cases of unknown manufacturers, i've finally decided to buy a carbide 300r.
Now, i also want to get some fans for the case, as, later this year, i'm planning to buy a nice i5 k (whichever will be available post-summer). Also, i'm getting the standard version of the case, not the windowed, as i'll cut the side window myself, 'cause modded cases are the way to go







.

Now, my problem is that i never had to think about ventilation, as i've always used low end rigs, and it has never been a real concern. But now, i want to do everything as good as possible. So, as i was saying, i want to add some fans to the case, two led fans on the front, two standard fans on the top, and one on the rear. Now, all i know, is that front fans should be intakes, while top and rear fans should be exhausts. Here stops my knowledge about case ventilation. I've read about positive an negative pressure, airflow and static pressure fans, but i really don't know what to do.

I want a system as silent as possible, and my CPU will be air cooled, no water cooling loops. So, what kind of fans should i use? which ones are the best? How good are the fans provided with the case? should i keep them or replace them?

I hope you guys can help me learn, and thank anyone will help me in advance


----------



## Caligo

My Pride and Joy


----------



## Downhill Master

Have anyone here modded some sort of basment in my case for cable managment and also hide my PSU. Also i need to improve my cable managment because ot dosent look too good tho








Soo have anyone an idea how can i do this:


All credits to ''Caligo''









Currently my 300r with a custom window looks like this: but hopefully that basement mod will improve the look


----------



## Phantomas 007

Can fit H100i in Corsair 200R ? According this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings need mod


----------



## Caligo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downhill Master*
> 
> Have anyone here modded some sort of basment in my case for cable managment and also hide my PSU. Also i need to improve my cable managment because ot dosent look too good tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soo have anyone an idea how can i do this:
> 
> 
> All credits to ''Caligo''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you got to do is to mesure the length from your motherboard till the end of the PSU+ 5-10mm
> and the hight from the PSU +5mm.
> 
> Then bend it to 90 degree on the edge of the Psu and then you paint it. thats about it. i think i have done it at work in like 20min ish.
> (working at Mercedes... so i had some metal floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## texas_nightowl

Hey group...I have a 400r. I currently have it open...cleaning, dusting, changing fans...and depending on if my H60 still works I may or may not have to mess with my cpu cooler.

My question though is about the air filter at the front of the case. Obviously pulling the front off the case is no big deal but I hate having to mess with those foldover "clips" that hold the filter in place. Has anyone modded a filter to stick to the front of the case instead? Or are the DEMCIfilters worth it? Or any other mods to make a front air filter easier to deal with?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> Has anyone modded a filter to stick to the front of the case instead? Or are the DEMCIfilters worth it? Or any other mods to make a front air filter easier to deal with?


duck brand foam a/c filter. cut to fit and stab holes where the mounting clips/pins are. works a charm.

my 500r


----------



## texas_nightowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> duck brand foam a/c filter. cut to fit and stab holes where the mounting clips/pins are. works a charm.


Interesting...thanks! How thick is that foam approx? Any feel for how much it affects air flow?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have no idea but, even steel mesh filters that dont look restrictive were rated at 70% airflow. a filter is a filter. i dont think it causes too much of a loss really though. just use good fans.
its right around 3/16" thick if i take a guess. im thinking i remember it being labeled as 1/4" thick.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i have no idea but, even steel mesh filters that dont look restrictive were rated at 70% airflow. a filter is a filter. i dont think it causes too much of a loss really though. just use good fans.
> its right around 3/16" thick if i take a guess. im thinking i remember it being labeled as 1/4" thick.


Thanks...a trip to Home Depot is on the schedule.

I'm putting some GT AP-53 (oem AP-15) fans in, so I think they will take it OK. We will see if I let them run at full speed or voltage control them out of my BIOS or not.


----------



## SebRa

It has been a while since I made any modifications to my PC, but I just started work on a shroud for the PSU.
I am using 0.9mm thick aluminium and it works great, a nice balance between flexibility and strength.
So far it is all cut, bent and ready for drilling holes, which will have nuts and bolts to secure it to the case.
Unfortunately my drill bit became blunt and even bent when drilling through the case, it's very strong, which ultimately is a good thing.
I have drilled 5 holes and have 3 more to go, I just ordered a new cobalt drill bit so will finish the work when it arrives.
After drilling I will sand it all down, file the edges to make sure they're smooth, then spray-paint it a matte black.
I'll post again later with updates. Here are a few pictures so far:













In this last picture you can see the screws I will be using, M3 thread, 5mm long, socket button head. Secured with nuts on the other side.
I haven't actually tested to see if the nuts will attach, I'm a bit worried the screws are too short, although if that's the case I'll just buy longer ones.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Another 400r Q...looks like my H60 might indeed be failing. After a good blow out and new thermal paste (not *the* best, but a new tube of Noctua), my CPU temps are still too high. I am going to try to remove the pump and clean the paste and remount again (though the pump feels secure and you can't twist it). Failing that, I'll be looking for a new cooler.

In theory, the Corsair H100i fits in the 400r case. However, I looked at measurements and with my board (Asus P8Z68-V) it appears that the h100i would block not only 4 of my fan headers but also the 8pin power. It seems like I saw a picture of this somewhere here too. Has anyone used the h100/h100i in a 400r with a similar Asus board? Did it fit or were tweaks/mods required?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> Another 400r Q...looks like my H60 might indeed be failing. After a good blow out and new thermal paste (not *the* best, but a new tube of Noctua), my CPU temps are still too high. I am going to try to remove the pump and clean the paste and remount again (though the pump feels secure and you can't twist it). Failing that, I'll be looking for a new cooler.
> 
> In theory, the Corsair H100i fits in the 400r case. However, I looked at measurements and with my board (Asus P8Z68-V) it appears that the h100i would block not only 4 of my fan headers but also the 8pin power. It seems like I saw a picture of this somewhere here too. Has anyone used the h100/h100i in a 400r with a similar Asus board? Did it fit or were tweaks/mods required?


Different Asus board here (990fx sabertooth). I had to squash the 8 pin when I first ran a 100i in the 400r. There are L shaped extensions that can be find to help clearance there (make sure all extensions are plugged in snugly). The better option is mounting the fans outside the case running in push against the rad inside. To get best results you would want to use a gasket on both the fans to the mesh and the radiator to the mesh. Not sure if you will need to get longer screws to go through the fans, gaskets and case into the rad. Finally, you will need to be able to run the fan cables inside the chassis to the pump, so you might need to drill a wider hole through some of the mesh (it's sized for up to a 280) or get extensions


----------



## pc-illiterate

it would be easier to get another case. it would also look better. you will keep stepping up to bigger and better until you finally go full custom loop and *need* a bigger better case...


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it would be easier to get another case. it would also look better. you will keep stepping up to bigger and better until you finally go full custom loop and *need* a bigger better case...


For what it's worth, with a bit of work the 400R can hold a fine loop - here's mine











Ultimately though pc-illiterate is right. That's why I have a Case Labs on order


----------



## texas_nightowl

Thanks for the input. A combination of an l shaped or 90 degree plug and using some of the reg. grill holes instead of the intended mounting holes might do the job. If i feel like messing with it. I really don't feel like having the fans outside the case! I suppose for my next build, whenever that might be, i might have to go with a new case!

For now i guess i will skip the h100 and either go for the h90 or go back to air...for now.


----------



## iARDAs

Is there any solid reason to choose 500r over 400r?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there any solid reason to choose 500r over 400r?


with the top plastic bezel on the 500r, you can mod the top panel. the 400r doesnt have the plastic bezel and any cutting done to the metal top panel will be seen guaranteed. it is really the only difference you can see outside. inside the hdd cages are different. the 400r are not meant to be removed while the 500r cages are held in with thumbscrews.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> with the top plastic bezel on the 500r, you can mod the top panel. the 400r doesnt have the plastic bezel and any cutting done to the metal top panel will be seen guaranteed. it is really the only difference you can see outside. inside the hdd cages are different. the 400r are not meant to be removed while the 500r cages are held in with thumbscrews.


Thanks. +rep

In my case no need to go with 500R than.

I will just build my sig rig and put it under the desk where I will only clean the interior once a month. No mods or anything.

I used to own a 300R before and it was an OK case at best. Is 400r an advancement over 300R at least?


----------



## dkhawkee

Looking into a 300r (layout I like, size, price) to replace a case have had since '01.
I tried to breath now life into it after 8 years in storage. Everything fits ok,, but air flow is bad and temps are running high on a consistent basis.
A noble endeavor, but looks like it won't work in the long run. Modding it would take too much money since I would have to hire the work out(disabled). Hence the need for a new case.
Right now my setup is, MSI Gaming 970 mb, AMD 8350, MSI 970gtx, Corsair RM1000 psu, GSkill sniper 1866 ram (2x4 for 8 gig).
How well would the 300r hold up for future upgrades?


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks. +rep
> 
> In my case no need to go with 500R than.
> 
> I will just build my sig rig and put it under the desk where I will only clean the interior once a month. No mods or anything.
> 
> I used to own a 300R before and it was an OK case at best. Is 400r an advancement over 300R at least?


I have built in 300r and 400r both for my daughter and my rig. The 400r is significantly roomier than the 300r. Cable management was a dream compared to the smaller case. See my signature line for build log.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> I have built in 300r and 400r both for my daughter and my rig. The 400r is significantly roomier than the 300r. Cable management was a dream compared to the smaller case. See my signature line for build log.


Perfect. Thank you so much.

I mean 300R was an OK case but I bought it after owning a CM Cosmos II (wife found it to be too big), so the downgrade forced me not to love the case I suppose. But I remember running in some space and cable management issues. Such as the side panel not closing well. Glad 400R is an improvement.


----------



## Benjiw

If you're looking for a good case these days then a fractal design define s is the best I've ever seen, granted my experience in cases is limited. My 500R will most likely be hacked up to fit rads while I build my scratch case.


----------



## iARDAs

Just built a rig with a 400R. I will probably keep this case for some time. No handicaps whatsoever for my use.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just built a rig with a 400R. I will probably keep this case for some time. No handicaps whatsoever for my use.


Dunno if my case was just a poor one or what but it rattles like mad, it doesn't sit on all four of it's feet properly, the stock fans moved no air, the rubber bungs are known to perish and leave black marks on everything they touch same with the C70 which are from the same time of manufacture, 500R mesh is too restrictive as my temps rocket when they're fitted (top rad mesh hasn't been on since started to watercool), cable managment space is a joke as even with the big hump cables don't fit lol. It's a case that was manufactured during the recession so I think its down to that but for the price, the define S from fractal is a much better case.

500R = £100-101
Define S = £70 with window

(prices based from my local pc shop)

I really regret buying my 500R as I've never truly been happy with it but just put up with it's existence, if your 400R is good that's great, wish you the best of luck with your future computing, got any pics?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Dunno if my case was just a poor one or what but it rattles like mad, it doesn't sit on all four of it's feet properly, the stock fans moved no air, the rubber bungs are known to perish and leave black marks on everything they touch same with the C70 which are from the same time of manufacture, 500R mesh is too restrictive as my temps rocket when they're fitted (top rad mesh hasn't been on since started to watercool), cable managment space is a joke as even with the big hump cables don't fit lol. It's a case that was manufactured during the recession so I think its down to that but for the price, the define S from fractal is a much better case.
> 
> 500R = £100-101
> Define S = £70 with window
> 
> (prices based from my local pc shop)
> 
> I really regret buying my 500R as I've never truly been happy with it but just put up with it's existence, if your 400R is good that's great, wish you the best of luck with your future computing, got any pics?


Well my stock fans are not amazing either. I might replace them too but other than that I am not really having any issues.

But again everybody has different expectations and needs.


----------



## iARDAs

What is the ideal place to install a Corsair H80is CPU cooler for a 400r? Top or rear?


----------



## Benjiw

Anywhere, which ever looks best in your build.


----------



## Benjiw

360mm radiator in the top of a 500R


----------



## Archea47

Looking good Benjiw! (Esp the mobo







)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 360mm radiator in the top of a 500R
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




been there, did that. nice job using a plate though.i just drilled n slotted new mount holes and cut enough for the 3rd 120.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been there, did that. nice job using a plate though.i just drilled n slotted new mount holes and cut enough for the 3rd 120.


Wanted to try not cutting the top plastic so pushed the rad back as much as possible, didn't work in the end so looks like yours. Can still use my fan controller in the top drive bay but the bottom drive bay was cut to allow me to fit a 240mm or 360 in the future should I so desire to when I make it a HTPC.


----------



## pc-illiterate

had a 360 in the top, 240 in the front in a rad box, a 2x 5.25 bay into a 3x 3.25 cage, a fan controller above that and a 140mm fan on floor which i changed out to an ap-15 once i got my dual ddc pumps. i packed her as full as i could get her. corsair should have made the 500r an inch taller inside. the case would have been perfect for a modder's dream.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> had a 360 in the top, 240 in the front in a rad box, a 2x 5.25 bay into a 3x 3.25 cage, a fan controller above that and a 140mm fan on floor which i changed out to an ap-15 once i got my dual ddc pumps. i packed her as full as i could get her. corsair should have made the 500r an inch taller inside. the case would have been perfect for a modder's dream.


Nah, there are far better cases for better money these days. My gf has a Fractal Design Define S and it's pretty epic for 3/4 the price of a 500R. I guess I'm a poor salesman for the 500R because I've had too many issues with it to recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nah, there are far better cases for better money these days. My gf has a Fractal Design Define S and it's pretty epic for 3/4 the price of a 500R. I guess I'm a poor salesman for the 500R because I've had too many issues with it to recommend it to anyone.


I've seen the reasons why the discontent with the 500R and I think the ones you have pointed are pretty fair, especially the rattle part and where it does't sit properly, which I think is a defect on the case' frame. I can tell you right now that it is not case for every single unit. It must have something to do with the frame not being all squared. We can take care of that for you if you want, just let me know.

To be fair though, the 500R do have its strong points and it is pretty competitive in its price point. I understand that it is not for everyone, but for those who already owned it, a good percentage of them are pretty happy with the case.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I've seen the reasons why the discontent with the 500R and I think the ones you have pointed are pretty fair, especially the rattle part and where it does't sit properly, which I think is a defect on the case' frame. I can tell you right now that it is not case for every single unit. It must have something to do with the frame not being all squared. We can take care of that for you if you want, just let me know.
> 
> To be fair though, the 500R do have its strong points and it is pretty competitive in its price point. I understand that it is not for everyone, but for those who already owned it, a good percentage of them are pretty happy with the case.


I should of swapped it when I got it as one of the feet wasn't on the case properly and when I fitted it correctly it rocked back and forth, the vibrations inside has nothing to do with this however as the metal is pretty thin (the case was made during the recession so it's likely to save costs) the roof needed to be an inch or so higher and the entire case needed to be an inch wider, especially for cable management which I've tried and tried and tried again to tame with a non-modular TX750V2 again from yourselves. As I've modded the case for my needs now there is no chance of getting a replacement, I did ask for replacement cable tidy grommets but as the case was purchased in 2012 I was told I'd have to buy them. All my cables are now coated with black rubber from them degrading which is also a problem with the C70 range I believe?

It's true SOME of my issues with this case are down to one minor fault but most of them are design choices made by the case designers trying their best to answer a brief they had been given by people higher up, I can understand this as a graphic design student myself. I still fail to see why 27mm was given to allow your own branded AIO coolers but no choice was given to us as consumers to swap from an AIO unit to custom loops. It's just a lack of foresight unfortunately but I guess it wasn't designed for this in mind.

At the time this case was pretty expensive and I think my expectations where higher than what the case could deliver. Anyway I'm sure there are lots of people happy with this case and the others within it's range but unfortunately for me it left a lot to be desired sadly.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nah, there are far better cases for better money these days. My gf has a Fractal Design Define S and it's pretty epic for 3/4 the price of a 500R. I guess I'm a poor salesman for the 500R because I've had too many issues with it to recommend it to anyone.


i didnt say to buy it today. as i stated when the case was still fairly new, its a case for modders. it isnt really a plug n play case unless you want it for a corsair aio or air. it must be modded to be useful to water coolers. i modded mine a good bit and love it. the only reason im in this ds6 is because a 480 wont fit inside a 500r. once i swap out a my sli 670s for a 980ti i wont need/want the 480 and can go back to my 500r. im sure i'll find a few things to change before that.

btw, i dont like the define s. i prefer more airflow. there is no way that h440 design front bezel can allow 3x ap-15s to throw as much air as an open, filtered fascia can.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i didnt say to buy it today. as i stated when the case was still fairly new, its a case for modders. it isnt really a plug n play case unless you want it for a corsair aio or air. it must be modded to be useful to water coolers. i modded mine a good bit and love it. the only reason im in this ds6 is because a 480 wont fit inside a 500r. once i swap out a my sli 670s for a 980ti i wont need/want the 480 and can go back to my 500r. im sure i'll find a few things to change before that.
> 
> btw, i dont like the define s. i prefer more airflow. there is no way that h440 design front bezel can allow 3x ap-15s to throw as much air as an open, filtered fascia can.


Just mod the front of the Define S, mesh panel on the front, jobs a good one, as for the card not fitting in the 500R, that's why drive cages are removable. Another gripe for me however as the vibrations from drives in the cages drove me insane, one of my cages is bent somehow?

the 500R can fit 2x 360mm rads which is respectable but you need to mod and if you've just dropped £115 on a case when a £60-70 case needs no modding... speaks for itself. Also the 500R was released when the CM HAF X was out and I believe it was near the same price, the CM being a better case but I didn't like the style at the time. Anyway, My case is doing a bit better since I started hacking it to bits lol I just need to cut it up some more then I'll be happy... hopefully.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Just mod the front of the Define S, mesh panel on the front, jobs a good one, as for the card not fitting in the 500R, that's why drive cages are removable.


a 480 is a radiator. there are no drive cages in my 500r or my ds6. i would never buy a define s or r5. i dont like fractal cases. my opinion, my choice.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> a 480 is a radiator. there are no drive cages in my 500r or my ds6. i would never buy a define s or r5. i dont like fractal cases. my opinion, my choice.


Lol buddy... I'm not telling you to buy one, it is your choice... And I know the 480 is a rad.

My point was that for watercooling there are far better options out there than a PC case designed during a recession.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im not going to keep dragging this out but i have to point this out because someone is confusing someone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> as for the card not fitting in the 500R, that's why drive cages are removable.


you said card as in the 480 graphics card from last century. i was pointing out its a radiator.

but anyway, im out to enjoy my 3 day weekend.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im not going to keep dragging this out but i have to point this out because someone is confusing someone.
> you said card as in the 480 graphics card from last century. i was pointing out its a radiator.
> 
> but anyway, im out to enjoy my 3 day weekend.


Was confused, thought you meant the 480 would interfere with a card, my mistake sorry about that.


----------



## LiranV

Will this long card fit inside 200r?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202148&cm_re=amd_r9_390_nitro-_-14-202-148-_-Product

Also, does the front intake of the 200r is filtered?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiranV*
> 
> Will this long card fit inside 200r?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202148&cm_re=amd_r9_390_nitro-_-14-202-148-_-Product
> 
> Also, does the front intake of the 200r is filtered?


It says on the official corsair website:
Quote:


> Maximum GPU Length 420mm


Newegg says:
Quote:


> 13.25in length = 336.5500mm


----------



## shadowking1711

Hello Guys Im new nd here is my build Its my first build but if you guys want to add anything please feel free to tell me ^_^


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowking1711*
> 
> Hello Guys Im new nd here is my build Its my first build but if you guys want to add anything please feel free to tell me ^_^


If it was my build I wouldn't have the PSU with the fan facing down and a fan on the floor of the case as it will likely just suck up dust and other stuff from your carpet. I'd also take more time to fix your cable management with some cable ties.


----------



## shadowking1711

yup agree 100% ATM i dont have any cable ties yet but i will get a filter for the bottom fan and as for the PSU I could flip it but i have my computer sitting on to smal boxes...well its sitting on my 2 roxio game caps but It has alot of room for air flow and Id love to get ride of the driver cage but i dont know where id put my 2 HDD


----------



## shadowking1711

why you have a fan in the back of your computer?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowking1711*
> 
> yup agree 100% ATM i dont have any cable ties yet but i will get a filter for the bottom fan and as for the PSU I could flip it but i have my computer sitting on to smal boxes...well its sitting on my 2 roxio game caps but It has alot of room for air flow and Id love to get ride of the driver cage but i dont know where id put my 2 HDD


To remove the drive cages you could fit your hard drives onto a bit of acrylic sheet which is my next step. As for the fan on the back of my CPU socket, It's to allow me to hit 5ghz on my AMD and keep it from thermal throttling due to socket temps while stress testing.


----------



## shadowking1711

Hmmmin thats a good idea I looked up some mods and i saw one person use L brackets to mount his hard drives


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowking1711*
> 
> Hmmmin thats a good idea I looked up some mods and i saw one person use L brackets to mount his hard drives


You can do that too if you really like, I just want a really clean build ready for my neon camo paint job.


----------



## Jasonm99

Is the motherboard mount panel flimsy on the 400R and 500R? Or are they solid and hard to flex? If anyone can confirm this for me, thanks!


----------



## Archea47

I wouldn't call it flimsy but I also haven't tried standing on it if that's what you're trying to do









Why do you ask?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Is the motherboard mount panel flimsy on the 400R and 500R? Or are they solid and hard to flex? If anyone can confirm this for me, thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I wouldn't call it flimsy but I also haven't tried standing on it if that's what you're trying to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?


It's a motherboard panel in a mass produced $125 USD case that goes on sale for $89 USD at times. It's as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> It's a motherboard panel in a mass produced $125 USD case that goes on sale for $89 USD at times. It's as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.
> Does that answer your question?


It's literally the only thing that keeps the case straight in all honesty.


----------



## pc-illiterate

it is as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.
it does not keep it straight. the double rivets at the corner 45* keep it straight. the optical bays keep it straight. in fact, together they both do more of a job than the motherboard tray does. without the optical bays the case without the side panels would flex side to side.
in conclusion,
it is as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it is as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.
> *it does not keep it straight. the double rivets at the corner 45* keep it straight. the optical bays keep it straight. in fact, together they both do more of a job than the motherboard tray does. without the optical bays the case without the side panels would flex side to side.*
> in conclusion,
> it is as solid as it needs to be to be a motherboard panel.


Mine does this regardless, the only thing keeping mine from flexing further is my motherboard tray.


----------



## Archea47

I cut the HDs and the bottom of the optical trays out on my 400r, still pretty solid. Just did a new build in it in the last week

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a huge fan of this case. But I'm not concerned about its structural integrity


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I cut the HDs and the bottom of the optical trays out on my 400r, still pretty solid. Just did a new build in it in the last week
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a huge fan of this case. But I'm not concerned about its structural integrity


I did the same after years of ownership and displeasure with my 500R. I don't recommend them after my experiences with the case, I think what bothers me the most was it's price compared to the quality of the case. I have my gf's rig on my desk which is in a Define S which cost £70 compared to the £100+ (can't remember the exact cost maybe £130) that the 500R cost me. The Define S is a much much better case.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i paid $140 + tax on mine in 2011. the only real gripe i have is the case should be 1" taller at the top, either inside the metal or inside the plastic panel. it should hold a minimum 45mm radiator with fans on both sides without crowding the motherboard. the case had great potential but they dropped the ball. its the same with corsairs 900d. that case should have had a factory built basement not a fully open inside.


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did the same after years of ownership and displeasure with my 500R. I don't recommend them after my experiences with the case, I think what bothers me the most was it's price compared to the quality of the case. I have my gf's rig on my desk which is in a Define S which cost £70 compared to the £100+ (can't remember the exact cost maybe £130) that the 500R cost me. The Define S is a much much better case.


Could you elaborate on your bad experience with the 500R over your years of ownership? How was the 500R's quality? Was considering getting this case over the 400R.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Could you elaborate on your bad experience with the 500R over your years of ownership? How was the 500R's quality? Was considering getting this case over the 400R.


Here's my issues in list format:-

One of my case feet was loose, tightened it manually by hand
My case is crooked, possibly why the foot was loose
The Carbide range is only built to accommodate Corsair AIOs
The cable management is really poor and my grommets started to perish into my 2nd year of ownership
The metal is quite thin, hard drive vibrations used to drive me insane
The panels pop in and out easily
The mesh they used is really restrictive
The fans included are useless and move no air
Probably more I can't remember lol
I would highly suggest a fractal design define s over the 400R, it will make you much happier, the only things I could fault with the define S is the window scratches really easily and the floor of the case is very thin and needs bracing. It has very good cable management, you can hide all your drives, the side panels don't need massive skate ramps on the side to help cable management (yet still fail) you can actually fit radiators inside of the case without cutting it up and being heavily restricted on sizes and placement.

And the best bit is, the define S is cheaper too.


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Here's my issues in list format:-
> 
> One of my case feet was loose, tightened it manually by hand
> My case is crooked, possibly why the foot was loose
> The Carbide range is only built to accommodate Corsair AIOs
> The cable management is really poor and my grommets started to perish into my 2nd year of ownership
> The metal is quite thin, hard drive vibrations used to drive me insane
> The panels pop in and out easily
> The mesh they used is really restrictive
> The fans included are useless and move no air
> Probably more I can't remember lol
> I would highly suggest a fractal design define s over the 400R, it will make you much happier, the only things I could fault with the define S is the window scratches really easily and the floor of the case is very thin and needs bracing. It has very good cable management, you can hide all your drives, the side panels don't need massive skate ramps on the side to help cable management (yet still fail) you can actually fit radiators inside of the case without cutting it up and being heavily restricted on sizes and placement.
> 
> And the best bit is, the define S is cheaper too.


I thought that the 500R has good cable management since the side panels would pop out, thus giving it more room for cables? Also I thought that this case is considered to have great air flow since it has a 200mm fan on the side with a lot of spacious room inside. The two points where you said poor cable management and the fans not moving air contradicted to what I've heard about this case and what it was known for.

I'll take a look at the fractal define S but I was pretty set in stone with the 500R. The main things I want in a case (which I'm sure everyone wants) Is great air flow and good cable management and overall great quality, which I thought the 500R had.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> I thought that the 500R has good cable management since the side panels would pop out, thus giving it more room for cables? Also I thought that this case is considered to have great air flow since it has a 200mm fan on the side with a lot of spacious room inside. The two points where you said poor cable management and the fans not moving air contradicted to what I've heard about this case and what it was known for.
> 
> I'll take a look at the fractal define S but I was pretty set in stone with the 500R. The main things I want in a case (which I'm sure everyone wants) Is great air flow and good cable management and overall great quality, which I thought the 500R had.


The 200mm fan was flimsy and poor, so were the rest of the case fans combined with restrictive mesh, I swapped them out for SP120 fans and case, hard drive and everything else dropped in temp.

The cable management is bad, I've spent years fighting with it and I wouldn't say I'm bad at cable management either.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Notice how no cables run across the back of the motheboard tray? that's because I simply cannot be bothered fighting with the panel anymore, even with the skate ramp dent on the side it's a massive pain. I didn't struggle one bit with the cable situation with my gf's build in the Define S.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> I thought that the 500R has good cable management since the side panels would pop out, thus giving it more room for cables? Also I thought that this case is considered to have great air flow since it has a 200mm fan on the side with a lot of spacious room inside. The two points where you said poor cable management and the fans not moving air contradicted to what I've heard about this case and what it was known for.
> 
> I'll take a look at the fractal define S but I was pretty set in stone with the 500R. The main things I want in a case (which I'm sure everyone wants) Is great air flow and good cable management and overall great quality, which I thought the 500R had.


I would like to offer my opinion on this subject matter, if you don't mind.

Regarding what you're looking for in a case, the 500R only meets half of the requirements, but not out-of-the-box. The airflow of the case can be well optimised and effective, but not using the included stock fans, they are truly useless and I swapped them out very soon after getting the case. There is plenty of room for air to move around the case and there are many options for mounting fans, however, I would say that the front and top grills are more restrictive than average, and as I recall (it was so long ago when I bought the case I can't even remember if it's true or not) they both have filters that are very restrictive, and should either be removed or replaced.

As for cable management; it's a challenge at best. One might think that the bulge on the side panel helps, but it is negated by the recessed motherboard tray. If you have a fully modular PSU with soft, easily bendable wires, then effective and neat cable management can be achieved, but not quickly nor easily. I plan to make my own custom length cables, individually sleeved, as I feel it is the only way to achieve acceptable cable management, any cable that is more than 5cm too long is a pain to manage.

Considering the price point, I say the negatives of the case outweigh the postive. Personally, I am happy with my 500R, because when I see my case, I don't look at what it is, I look at what it can become. I must admit, I have also dismissed a lot of the faults of the case simply because I admire the way it looks. However, for someone who does not already own the 500R such as yourself, there is no way I can recommend it when there are better alternatives out there.

As previously mentioned by another member, there is the Define S from Fractal Design. If I did not already own the 500R, I would own the Define S. It comes down to personal preference, individual needs and the subjective nature of aesthetics, so maybe the Define S doesn't appeal to you as much, but objectively speaking, the Define S is a better case, and much cheaper too. Of course there are more than just two cases in the market, so I would suggest you take a look around and see what meets your own needs. If watercooling is in your future, and I'm talking about a custom loop not AIOs, then the 500R should not be on your list.

The 500R would be perfectly acceptable if it came in at a lower price point. The style of the case is great, the powder coating on the chassis is well done and hard wearing, the paint on the panels is smooth and even, the hard drive cages are tool-less and surprisingly strong, there are plenty of fan mounting positions all with rubber spacers (except the one fan mount on the bottom) to reduce vibrations, all cable routing holes have rubber grommets, there are 4 tool-less drive bays, the case has an included 3-pin fan controller with an LED button (the controller is proprietary with the stock fans, but the 3-pin headers can have their pins re-arranged to work with any fan), the bulged out side panel allows large CPU heatsinks to be installed (but be mindful if you are using the 200mm side panel fan), all of Corsair's 240mm AIO units will fit with ease, and most AIOs from other companies will too, the general construction and build quality is acceptable, but individual panels may be thinner in some places, but taken as a whole it stands as strong as most other cases, and finally, installing a complete system into the case is surprisingly easy, except for the cable management issues, but once again, this can be slightly mitigated if your PSU is fully modular with soft cables. So, there are several good things I can say about the case.

However, if you are considering a custom loop, then definitely do not buy it, unless like me, you enjoy modding. There is almost no native support for radiators, if your motherboard has small VRM heatsinks then you can fit a 30mm thick, 240mm long radiator up top, but nothing thicker. To counteract my previous paragraph, I'll list some things I don't like about the case. Lack of native radiator support for custom loops. Lack of custom loop support in general (pump and reservoir mounting is very difficult without careful consideration and modding), the hard drive cages are strong and actually don't restrict airflow as much as much as others I have worked with, however, the trays that slide into them are made of plastic that fits loosely into the cage and causes vibrations that will annoy you very quickly, the included fans are completely useless, I can't recall ever having owned or seen fans as cheap and flimsy as these, the included dust filters are far too restrictive, with the possible exception of the bottom filter, the recessed motherboard tray is a perfect example of style over substance, I really like the curve that runs along the tray, it looks clean and cool, but it makes cable management an infuriating task and offers no practical benefit whatsoever, some panels are thinner than others and can resonate with fans/components causing vibration noises, the rubber grommets started to decay after about a year, leaving behind grimy, black residue that got all over the cables, then my hands, then the white panels and had to be thoroughly cleaned by removing them from the case and soaking in hot, soapy water, the front USB 3.0 ports failed and would either produce USB 2.0 speeds or not work at all, I contacted Corsair and got a free replacement of the panel (Corsair's customer service is fantastic, I can always say good things about it) which had the exact same problem, so it seems to be an inherent fault in the design, the fan controller is a nice touch, but annoyingly proprietary, I mean, come on, proprietary, seriously? And... That's all I can think of right now.

I just realised this has become an incredibly long rant, so you have my apologies and I will just sum it up. I cannot in good conscience recommend the 500R when cases like the Define S exist at a cheaper price.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> SNIP.


Don't even get me started on the fan controller lmao, what were they thinking at all with that, it was even a USP at the time!!! Comes with a fan controller.... but no other fans fit without modding, lol.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't even get me started on the fan controller lmao, what were they thinking at all with that, it was even a USP at the time!!! Comes with a fan controller.... but no other fans fit without modding, lol.


At least they tried. *gently pats Corsair on the head*

...

Oh and I just realised you gave me some rep, thanks. Although, I really wish it wasn't for picking apart everything I hate about a case we both own, it seems rather self-deprecating. Ha... Ha...


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The 200mm fan was flimsy and poor, so were the rest of the case fans combined with restrictive mesh, I swapped them out for SP120 fans and case, hard drive and everything else dropped in temp.
> 
> The cable management is bad, I've spent years fighting with it and I wouldn't say I'm bad at cable management either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how no cables run across the back of the motheboard tray? that's because I simply cannot be bothered fighting with the panel anymore, even with the skate ramp dent on the side it's a massive pain. I didn't struggle one bit with the cable situation with my gf's build in the Define S.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I would like to offer my opinion on this subject matter, if you don't mind.
> 
> Regarding what you're looking for in a case, the 500R only meets half of the requirements, but not out-of-the-box. The airflow of the case can be well optimised and effective, but not using the included stock fans, they are truly useless and I swapped them out very soon after getting the case. There is plenty of room for air to move around the case and there are many options for mounting fans, however, I would say that the front and top grills are more restrictive than average, and as I recall (it was so long ago when I bought the case I can't even remember if it's true or not) they both have filters that are very restrictive, and should either be removed or replaced.
> 
> As for cable management; it's a challenge at best. One might think that the bulge on the side panel helps, but it is negated by the recessed motherboard tray. If you have a fully modular PSU with soft, easily bendable wires, then effective and neat cable management can be achieved, but not quickly nor easily. I plan to make my own custom length cables, individually sleeved, as I feel it is the only way to achieve acceptable cable management, any cable that is more than 5cm too long is a pain to manage.
> 
> Considering the price point, I say the negatives of the case outweigh the postive. Personally, I am happy with my 500R, because when I see my case, I don't look at what it is, I look at what it can become. I must admit, I have also dismissed a lot of the faults of the case simply because I admire the way it looks. However, for someone who does not already own the 500R such as yourself, there is no way I can recommend it when there are better alternatives out there.
> 
> As previously mentioned by another member, there is the Define S from Fractal Design. If I did not already own the 500R, I would own the Define S. It comes down to personal preference, individual needs and the subjective nature of aesthetics, so maybe the Define S doesn't appeal to you as much, but objectively speaking, the Define S is a better case, and much cheaper too. Of course there are more than just two cases in the market, so I would suggest you take a look around and see what meets your own needs. If watercooling is in your future, and I'm talking about a custom loop not AIOs, then the 500R should not be on your list.
> 
> The 500R would be perfectly acceptable if it came in at a lower price point. The style of the case is great, the powder coating on the chassis is well done and hard wearing, the paint on the panels is smooth and even, the hard drive cages are tool-less and surprisingly strong, there are plenty of fan mounting positions all with rubber spacers (except the one fan mount on the bottom) to reduce vibrations, all cable routing holes have rubber grommets, there are 4 tool-less drive bays, the case has an included 3-pin fan controller with an LED button (the controller is proprietary with the stock fans, but the 3-pin headers can have their pins re-arranged to work with any fan), the bulged out side panel allows large CPU heatsinks to be installed (but be mindful if you are using the 200mm side panel fan), all of Corsair's 240mm AIO units will fit with ease, and most AIOs from other companies will too, the general construction and build quality is acceptable, but individual panels may be thinner in some places, but taken as a whole it stands as strong as most other cases, and finally, installing a complete system into the case is surprisingly easy, except for the cable management issues, but once again, this can be slightly mitigated if your PSU is fully modular with soft cables. So, there are several good things I can say about the case.
> 
> However, if you are considering a custom loop, then definitely do not buy it, unless like me, you enjoy modding. There is almost no native support for radiators, if your motherboard has small VRM heatsinks then you can fit a 30mm thick, 240mm long radiator up top, but nothing thicker. To counteract my previous paragraph, I'll list some things I don't like about the case. Lack of native radiator support for custom loops. Lack of custom loop support in general (pump and reservoir mounting is very difficult without careful consideration and modding), the hard drive cages are strong and actually don't restrict airflow as much as much as others I have worked with, however, the trays that slide into them are made of plastic that fits loosely into the cage and causes vibrations that will annoy you very quickly, the included fans are completely useless, I can't recall ever having owned or seen fans as cheap and flimsy as these, the included dust filters are far too restrictive, with the possible exception of the bottom filter, the recessed motherboard tray is a perfect example of style over substance, I really like the curve that runs along the tray, it looks clean and cool, but it makes cable management an infuriating task and offers no practical benefit whatsoever, some panels are thinner than others and can resonate with fans/components causing vibration noises, the rubber grommets started to decay after about a year, leaving behind grimy, black residue that got all over the cables, then my hands, then the white panels and had to be thoroughly cleaned by removing them from the case and soaking in hot, soapy water, the front USB 3.0 ports failed and would either produce USB 2.0 speeds or not work at all, I contacted Corsair and got a free replacement of the panel (Corsair's customer service is fantastic, I can always say good things about it) which had the exact same problem, so it seems to be an inherent fault in the design, the fan controller is a nice touch, but annoyingly proprietary, I mean, come on, proprietary, seriously? And... That's all I can think of right now.
> 
> I just realised this has become an incredibly long rant, so you have my apologies and I will just sum it up. I cannot in good conscience recommend the 500R when cases like the Define S exist at a cheaper price.


Thanks to both of you for your input and personal experiences with the 500R. This is what I needed, real life experience and detailed break down of the issues and overall thoughts on the case.

I have to admit after reading all of that, I am seriously reconsidering the 500R. I never planned on swapping out or adding any fans as I initially had thought they were sufficient especially with that 200m fan. I also thought the bulge on the side panels, even with the indented motherboard tray would still be excellent for cable management. I was simply going to use the case as is from straight out of the box.

That being said what are some cases you guys would recommend other than the define S? What are some cases that have fans that aren't poor in quality and performance that I could use straight out of the box with acceptable and effective dust filters? I'm mainly looking for something that has great airflow and offer great cable management and overall great quality. I don't mind if the case has LED's, as long as I can turn them off. A side window is not a must but if the case can satisfy my main needs, then I wouldn't mind. I'm going to definitely stick with air cooling and in fact I will be using the Noctua U14S. Price is not an issue if I can get something quality that will meet my main needs such as great air flow and cable management. I realized that the 500R is an old case and that there are much better options out there.

Having USB ports fail on you later down the road is a scary thing to hear, so coinciding with my main needs, quality is very important in what I am looking for, that don't have USB ports failing in a few years time.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Jasonm99, I haven't read through all the last few posts, but as someone who bought the 500R when it came out 4 years ago and you can see several posts from me in this thread's early days. having done many tweaks to the setup and having built another half dozen systems in it, don't think to buy one today. it was NEVER a good value and as far as two, maybe three years ago IMO it became totally non option for a new case at it's price. the included fans suck, the lack of a side dust filter sucks, the front mesh isn't much of a filter, I had replaced mine quickly, the fan controller only fits the included case fans unless you break a piece off. could go on and on. also, the rubber grommets have some black crap constantly leaking/rubbing off from around them (only case I've ever seen this in, and all the ones I built in had it) that gets all over things you pass through and your hands. I recently gave mine to a friend for free. I did have a usb port die, but I've had that happen with 4 cases. it happens. anyway seems you already got the picture, the Define S is a very good option and is priced better too. though if you remove the moduvents on top there is no dust protection there either.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your input and personal experiences with the 500R. This is what I needed, real life experience and detailed break down of the issues and overall thoughts on the case.
> 
> I have to admit after reading all of that, I am seriously reconsidering the 500R. I never planned on swapping out or adding any fans as I initially had thought they were sufficient especially with that 200m fan. I also thought the bulge on the side panels, even with the indented motherboard tray would still be excellent for cable management. I was simply going to use the case as is from straight out of the box.
> 
> That being said what are some cases you guys would recommend other than the define S? What are some cases that have fans that aren't poor in quality and performance that I could use straight out of the box with acceptable and effective dust filters? I'm mainly looking for something that has great airflow and offer great cable management and overall great quality. I don't mind if the case has LED's, as long as I can turn them off. A side window is not a must but if the case can satisfy my main needs, then I wouldn't mind. I'm going to definitely stick with air cooling and in fact I will be using the Noctua U14S. Price is not an issue if I can get something quality that will meet my main needs such as great air flow and cable management. I realized that the 500R is an old case and that there are much better options out there.
> 
> Having USB ports fail on you later down the road is a scary thing to hear, so coinciding with my main needs, quality is very important in what I am looking for, that don't have USB ports failing in a few years time.


If great airflow is an absolute must then you will end up swapping out stock fans for better ones to suit your needs anyway. I don't have a great deal of knowledge on cases to share, NZXT 410 Phantom have decent fans as stock but again I'd personally swap them for better ones, the 410 is pretty decent cable management wise and has a functional fan controller.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your input and personal experiences with the 500R. This is what I needed, real life experience and detailed break down of the issues and overall thoughts on the case.
> 
> I have to admit after reading all of that, I am seriously reconsidering the 500R. I never planned on swapping out or adding any fans as I initially had thought they were sufficient especially with that 200m fan. I also thought the bulge on the side panels, even with the indented motherboard tray would still be excellent for cable management. I was simply going to use the case as is from straight out of the box.
> 
> That being said what are some cases you guys would recommend other than the define S? What are some cases that have fans that aren't poor in quality and performance that I could use straight out of the box with acceptable and effective dust filters? I'm mainly looking for something that has great airflow and offer great cable management and overall great quality. I don't mind if the case has LED's, as long as I can turn them off. A side window is not a must but if the case can satisfy my main needs, then I wouldn't mind. I'm going to definitely stick with air cooling and in fact I will be using the Noctua U14S. Price is not an issue if I can get something quality that will meet my main needs such as great air flow and cable management. I realized that the 500R is an old case and that there are much better options out there.
> 
> Having USB ports fail on you later down the road is a scary thing to hear, so coinciding with my main needs, quality is very important in what I am looking for, that don't have USB ports failing in a few years time.


Always happy to help and inform. The main problem with the 500R, as you mentioned, is that it is outdated, newer cases are both cheaper and better because of the way products are refined over time. I will apologise in advance once again for mentioning the Define S, but it makes a good example here. When Fractal Design released the Define R4, it was a success and many people then offered feedback which they listened to and a year later they released the R5, an even bigger success and a great case, then a few months later they release the Define S due to feedback about the R5 not having enough custom loop support. This evolution of products is great for us consumers, with the exception of very early adopters.

As such, I believe the evolution of the 500R led to the Corsair Air 540. I have actually owned the 540 as well, for a very short amount of time though. To offer a suggestion besides the Define S, I would recommend the Air 540.

First of all, it's a cube. I adore cube cases. Especially within the 540 which utilises the shape to offer two compartments, separating certain components in order to optimise air flow. As per the needs you mentioned, the 540 has 3 stock fans, the AF140L models from Corsair, good fans as far as stock fans go, performance is perfectly suitable especially in a case that is as open and non-restrictive as the 540, however, at full speed I personally consider them too loud, so you may want to invest in a fan controller or just make sure you can hook them up to your motherboard and control the voltage from there. This actually leads me on to the only thing I disliked in the 540 when building my system in to it. I installed a 5.25" fan controller into one of the vertical drive bays. Boy oh boy was that a challenge, it is possible, but not without serious concentration and patience, due to the shorter side panels of most fan controllers, the tool-less system does not function and you need to screw it in manually, which again, is a challenge. However, you can slide an optical drive in and out with ease, no problems there. So that gets the negative out of the way. For positive points, I can mention the open, non-restrictive, easy to access front and top grills that slide off after unscrewing a couple of thumb screws, which give access to the fans. The grills themselves are made of a strong mesh that contours giving it even greater rigidity. The panels are made of a strong plastic with a luxurious texture and finish to them, I think, are they plastic? I think so, sorry, I only had the case for a little while and my memory is unclear. Yes, I believe the skeleton of the case is steel including the bottom and both side panels, with the top and front removable panels being plastic. Anyway, great build quality around the outside of the case nonetheless. Moving on to the interior, there are two 3.5" hot-swappable drive cages on the bottom of the left compartment, excellent function and no vibrations that I noticed. Also fully removable should you want that. Around the back, in the right compartment, are 4 tool-less 2.5" SSD cages that are actually modular as well, so you can for example remove three of them and keep one if you wanted more space for something, like cable management. These SSD cages are simply the best I have ever personally worked with, completely tool-less and fantastic build quality. Just below the SSD cages, the PSU sits on its side, with a vent in the side panel allowing airflow, nothing good or bad to say about the PSU mounting position, other than that it works well within the context of the case. In the same compartment as the SSD cages and the PSU, you have the two, vertically positioned drive bays and front I/O connections, there is an insane amount of space to manage cables, this is going to sound pathetic, but I actually had fun managing the cables in the 540, it's just so easy and tidy. Anyway, moving back to the main compartment, you have the motherboard mounted to the middle of the case, there are many cable routing holes with rubber grommets leading back and forth and generally all around the motherboard you will notice a great sense of space. Large CPU coolers can be fitted, long GPUs can be installed, you can add in extra fans should you want to, and best of all (although maybe not for you) it has native support for 240mm, 280mm and 360mm radiators!

From my experience with the case, the only problem I encountered was when installing a fan controller, but with patience you can sort it out. It has truly fantastic air flow, genuinely pleasurable cable management, a huge tinted side panel window which beautifully shows off the interior, the exterior is in my opinion one of the best looking cases, mainly due to the cube shape. The cube shape, by the way, has a surprisingly small footprint, it's not very deep nor very tall, and fits very neatly in most places. Both the top and front grills have magnetic dust filters, too! Actually, if I had to mention one other negative point about the 540, is that the bottom panel, although being made of steel, can bend/bow slightly if you push down on it, like when unscrewing and removing the HDD cages, also, it seems that when they designed the case, they toyed with the idea of putting a dust filter on the bottom, since there is a perfect recession in the panel with a little offset for picking up a magnetic filter, but no filter is included on the bottom, there are gaps in the bottom panel where the HDD cages sit, but there are no fan mounts or fans from any other components close to these gaps, so I guess they decided to scrap the filter to reduce manufacturing costs which I would assume is passed on to the customer.

You may be wondering why I no longer own this case, well, I bought it for £110, which is not expensive by any means considering the quality of the case, however, I could not justify keeping the case because I have the 500R and didn't technically "need" to spend £110 which I could instead save and put towards something else, like watercooling.

So, from all of the cases I have personally worked with, there are only two that fit your needs which I can recommend. I would not like to recommend a case, or any product, which I have no personal experience with. The Corsair Air 540 or the Fractal Design Define S. (Technically, I have not worked directly with the Define S, but instead the Define R5, although I have seen the S in stores and structurally they are very similar, with the main difference being the HDD locations.)

Once again, my apologies for the long post, but I don't think it would be satisfactory to recommend a case without going into details.


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Jasonm99, I haven't read through all the last few posts, but as someone who bought the 500R when it came out 4 years ago and you can see several posts from me in this thread's early days. having done many tweaks to the setup and having built another half dozen systems in it, don't think to buy one today. it was NEVER a good value and as far as two, maybe three years ago IMO it became totally non option for a new case at it's price. the included fans suck, the lack of a side dust filter sucks, the front mesh isn't much of a filter, I had replaced mine quickly, the fan controller only fits the included case fans unless you break a piece off. could go on and on. also, the rubber grommets have some black crap constantly leaking/rubbing off from around them (only case I've ever seen this in, and all the ones I built in had it) that gets all over things you pass through and your hands. I recently gave mine to a friend for free. I did have a usb port die, but I've had that happen with 4 cases. it happens. anyway seems you already got the picture, the Define S is a very good option and is priced better too. though if you remove the moduvents on top there is no dust protection there either.


Yea I've definitely changed my mind about the 500R. A lot of these issues you guys mentioned about it is said by others as well so I'm more than convinced to not go with it. That being said, I was wondering if you know any great cases, other than the define S, that would come with good stock fans? I was thinking about the Phanteks Enthoo pro, or NZXT H440, or the Corsair 450D, or even the phantom 410. Out of these cases I'm leaning more towards the Enthoo pro. Do you know how well are the stock fans on the pro? I can't seem to find anywhere that states what fans are used. The only minor issue I can see with the case is that the sides of the front panel have vents that aren't filtered. Would this be a concern in terms of dust intake in the long run?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Yea I've definitely changed my mind about the 500R. A lot of these issues you guys mentioned about it is said by others as well so I'm more than convinced to not go with it. That being said, I was wondering if you know any great cases, other than the define S, that would come with good stock fans? I was thinking about the Phanteks Enthoo pro, or NZXT H440, or the Corsair 450D, or even the phantom 410. Out of these cases I'm leaning more towards the Enthoo pro. Do you know how well are the stock fans on the pro? I can't seem to find anywhere that states what fans are used. The only minor issue I can see with the case is that the sides of the front panel have vents that aren't filtered. Would this be a concern in terms of dust intake in the long run?


In all honesty like I said before, you will end up changing the fans so you should stop worrying about stock fan quality and look at swapping them out with good performance fans. Out of those cases I prefer the 410, after my experience with my 500R I don't want another Corsair case and the other cases all have a brace down them where the drives would normally sit, this is a major turn off for me, I like the open look of the Define S.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> Yea I've definitely changed my mind about the 500R. A lot of these issues you guys mentioned about it is said by others as well so I'm more than convinced to not go with it. That being said, I was wondering if you know any great cases, other than the define S, that would come with good stock fans? I was thinking about the Phanteks Enthoo pro, or NZXT H440, or the Corsair 450D, or even the phantom 410. Out of these cases I'm leaning more towards the Enthoo pro. Do you know how well are the stock fans on the pro? I can't seem to find anywhere that states what fans are used. The only minor issue I can see with the case is that the sides of the front panel have vents that aren't filtered. Would this be a concern in terms of dust intake in the long run?


right of the bat the P410 is another 2011 release that isn't looking good in 2016 for that $100 price point. it's basically a slightly smaller 500R with similar features and even less fitment as far as length and width (though it holds a 240 rad in front easier thanks to having one less optical bay). on to the 450D that is frankly not priced well either. it's the 300R with some modifications and 3 included 140 mm fans. for $120 it doesn't make a strong argument. for Corsair cases, they compete best in the full tower range with the 730T, 750D, 760T and 780T or if you want something a little different the 600C is nice. the Enthoo Pro comes a PH-140SP rear exhaust fan and a PH-200SP front intake fan. the 140 is a very good fan with good noise levels and airflow. best fan placement would be two of the 140's for front intake. the side vents are stupid and I wouldn't want to have to make solutions for manufacturer mistakes. the H440 is nice. I went right to an H440 from the 500R, but I only kept the case maybe 5 months before settling on my current case for that build, the Enthoo Luxe. the H440's airflow is pretty maxed out as it comes. 3 x 120 mm intake fans and a 140 mm exhaust. only issue I had is that it is a skinny case and the back of the motherboard tray is very tight. the thick foam gets dented with the imprint of cables and connectors you run behind there, it's that tight. I had to go to a full tower for my needs. looks like you want to stay with mids, so beside the Define S, I suggest looking at the


http://imgur.com/dB3xK

 if you don't mind the cost. also, Corsair just announced the 400C/Q that will sell at $100.


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> In all honesty like I said before, you will end up changing the fans so you should stop worrying about stock fan quality and look at swapping them out with good performance fans. Out of those cases I prefer the 410, after my experience with my 500R I don't want another Corsair case and the other cases all have a brace down them where the drives would normally sit, this is a major turn off for me, I like the open look of the Define S.


Well to be honest, I don't plan on swapping the stock fans for better ones if the stock fans are already decent/ good. May rearrange the stock fans and add another fan. The 410 you suggested is a pretty nice case however the one thing I didn't personally like about it was that the front i/o is placed at the top. I'd prefer the front i/o to be placed on the side because I feel that over time, dust and other stuff may fall in the usb ports/ headphone/ mic ports. Unless of course NZXT offers an accessory that covers it, it's kind of a turn off for me and any case that has the same feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> right of the bat the P410 is another 2011 release that isn't looking good in 2016 for that $100 price point. it's basically a slightly smaller 500R with similar features and even less fitment as far as length and width (though it holds a 240 rad in front easier thanks to having one less optical bay). on to the 450D that is frankly not priced well either. it's the 300R with some modifications and 3 included 140 mm fans. for $120 it doesn't make a strong argument. for Corsair cases, they compete best in the full tower range with the 730T, 750D, 760T and 780T or if you want something a little different the 600C is nice. the Enthoo Pro comes a PH-140SP rear exhaust fan and a PH-200SP front intake fan. the 140 is a very good fan with good noise levels and airflow. best fan placement would be two of the 140's for front intake. the side vents are stupid and I wouldn't want to have to make solutions for manufacturer mistakes. the H440 is nice. I went right to an H440 from the 500R, but I only kept the case maybe 5 months before settling on my current case for that build, the Enthoo Luxe. the H440's airflow is pretty maxed out as it comes. 3 x 120 mm intake fans and a 140 mm exhaust. only issue I had is that it is a skinny case and the back of the motherboard tray is very tight. the thick foam gets dented with the imprint of cables and connectors you run behind there, it's that tight. I had to go to a full tower for my needs. looks like you want to stay with mids, so beside the Define S, I suggest looking at the
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dB3xK
> 
> if you don't mind the cost. also, Corsair just announced the 400C/Q that will sell at $100.


I'm really interested in the Phanteks Enthoo pro the more I read about it. Would you say that both the 140 and 200mm fans are good enough fans to be kept? The luxe that you are using, how long have you had it and how is the dust build up inside? I believe the luxe also has the front side vents unfiltered just like the pro (correct me if I'm wrong). Did you add a modded filter for the sides or blocked it off, or did you end up leaving it as is?

The only personal minor issue I have with the Pro is the side vents not being filtered.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> I'm really interested in the Phanteks Enthoo pro the more I read about it. Would you say that both the 140 and 200mm fans are good enough fans to be kept? The luxe that you are using, how long have you had it and how is the dust build up inside? I believe the luxe also has the front side vents unfiltered just like the pro (correct me if I'm wrong). Did you add a modded filter for the sides or blocked it off, or did you end up leaving it as is?
> 
> The only personal minor issue I have with the Pro is the side vents not being filtered.


the Pro is fairly well liked and popular with many people. the included fans are fine for that case because the front is an open mesh, whereas the Luxe has an aluminum plated covering most of the front mesh (both cases are an identical chassis with the Luxe having better materials and several extras included). I did get another 140 SP Phanteks fan, and put that in the front intake along with the 140 SP that came pre-installed in the top of the case. I use a cougar vortex for a bottom intake, my HX 750i psu is run with the fan off so no dust intake on the psu filter. I've had the case since it came out in August 2014, so a year and 5 months now. the Luxe is dust protected well with no uncovered vents on the front/top/bottom so I didn't have to add any filters. that's one thing I like about it. this is the cleanest interior I've had on any case, and I've had lots of cases/build over the last 12 years. my 750D build is full of dust as the case has no bottom filter and I have to clean it regularly. I've seen builds in the Pro that are the same, the dust comes in the side vents, makes cleaning too regular for my taste. they both have easy fixes for filters (750D, Enthoo Pro), but I'd rather not have to fix it.


----------



## Jasonm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the Pro is fairly well liked and popular with many people. the included fans are fine for that case because the front is an open mesh, whereas the Luxe has an aluminum plated covering most of the front mesh (both cases are an identical chassis with the Luxe having better materials and several extras included). I did get another 140 SP Phanteks fan, and put that in the front intake along with the 140 SP that came pre-installed in the top of the case. I use a cougar vortex for a bottom intake, my HX 750i psu is run with the fan off so no dust intake on the psu filter. I've had the case since it came out in August 2014, so a year and 5 months now. the Luxe is dust protected well with no uncovered vents on the front/top/bottom so I didn't have to add any filters. that's one thing I like about it. this is the cleanest interior I've had on any case, and I've had lots of cases/build over the last 12 years. my 750D build is full of dust as the case has no bottom filter and I have to clean it regularly. I've seen builds in the Pro that are the same, the dust comes in the side vents, makes cleaning too regular for my taste. they both have easy fixes for filters (750D, Enthoo Pro), but I'd rather not have to fix it.


What would you recommend for an easy fix for the filters on the side vents? I'm really interested in the pro especially for the price its at.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonm99*
> 
> What would you recommend for an easy fix for the filters on the side vents? I'm really interested in the pro especially for the price its at.


a piece of foam taped on the vents.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i love my 500r. i had to mod the hell out of it but it does what it needs to now.
the h440 is junk for watercooling. its an air case. it is built for quietness not cooling.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i love my 500r. i had to mod the hell out of it but it does what it needs to now.
> the h440 is junk for watercooling. its an air case. it is built for quietness not cooling.


the H440 definitely sucks with top mounted rads exhausting in my experience. wasn't even that quiet either.

@Jasonm99, pm me if you have any other questions or make a new thread here. it's probably not cool for us to to fill up an owners thread with a bunch of new posts when you're no longer interested in the case it's dedicated to.


----------



## Sev501

Hello guys. Sorry if this was asked but I've tried my best to google 1st but. Here's my question.

Will the noctua nh-d15 fit on the 400r with 990fx ud3 and a pair of vengeance pro? Haven't found anything yet with 400r+nh-d15...

Thanks and sorry if i fail googling.

Loving my 400r.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Hello guys. Sorry if this was asked but I've tried my best to google 1st but. Here's my question.
> 
> Will the noctua nh-d15 fit on the 400r with 990fx ud3 and a pair of vengeance pro? Haven't found anything yet with 400r+nh-d15...
> 
> Thanks and sorry if i fail googling.
> 
> Loving my 400r.


I'm Going to say no because my Phanteks PH-TC14PE only just fit in my 500R and the NH-D15 is 5mm higher. If you did put it in the 400R you might need to find smaller fans.


----------



## Sev501

I guess I'm either gonna have to run it as single fan... Or replace 2nd fan with a 120mm one.... Hehe or more costly option is sell 400r and get a new case....

Thanks!~ I'll see once the cooler arrives (a gift from a relative living overseas)


----------



## Benjiw

Personally I'd use the 400r as a nas storage server and get a different case. But my opinion is very jaded.


----------



## saxovtsmike

is the club open for carbide 400q/c 600q/c owners too ?


----------



## Skye12977

Rather random question here, but would one of you that owns a 500r be willing to give me the dimension of the side panel?

I've down the white version of the 500r before and loved it.
I personally own a 540 and I'm looking into having something that isn't just my full windowed side panel, with hopefully very little to no modifications.

if not I may just smoke my panel..


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> is the club open for carbide 400q/c 600q/c owners too ?


That will be up to @selectstriker2. IMO, the 100R, 330R, 400q/c, and 600q/c should all be added. Would definitely bring some interest back to this thread


----------



## selectstriker2

I'll work to get the OP updated with the new versions that have come out


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> I'll work to get the OP updated with the new versions that have come out


Thank you sir


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> I'll work to get the OP updated with the new versions that have come out


Just want to say, I really appreciate you maintaining this thread









Now that the 600C/Q and 400C/Q are out, we should see more of those builds.


----------



## saxovtsmike

My 600C WIP



I tried some connections with EK ZMT tubing. looks really stealthy


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> My 600C WIP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried some connections with EK ZMT tubing. looks really stealthy


Woo! First 600C build in the club!








I think


----------



## saxovtsmike

I think I´ll stay with the EKWB ZMT Tubing.


----------



## tlbig10

I finished this build a week ago using the 600C. I'm really impressed with this case.


----------



## saxovtsmike




----------



## iARDAs

Thinking of upgrading to a Corsair Full Tower from a 400R...

Anybody did that recently?


----------



## Benjiw

Personally I'd use the 400r as a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to a Corsair Full Tower from a 400R...
> 
> Anybody did that recently?


Wouldn't recommend it personally. Much better cases available for less money.


----------



## kfxsti

Woot woot New 300r owner !! Will drop some pics here shortly







:thumb:


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*


Mother of god... I should have bought the 600c


----------



## NaXter24R

Hi, i'm thinking to buy a 400R for my second rig. Now, i already have a great 450D from Corsair, and even if now it's a bit small (damn watercooling obsession







) i like that is modular and i could detach the HDD cage. This 400R seems not to be as modular but i'm paying 30€ for this case and i cannot find any other good option out there...
Now, i would like to remove that cage since i'm planning to use 2 GPU inside that case and my "spare" NH-D14 so i need quite a lot of space. If i'm right, the only way of doing that is to drill those rivetts am i right?
Moreover, is there any option *without any saw* to shorten the 5.25" bay? I mean, 2 are more than enough for me









Now the tricky part, i would like to use some 3.5" drive as well, maybe 90° rotated, in this way i will use less space for the drives, any suggestions?


----------



## Benjiw

Personally I'd use the 400r as a nas storage server and get a different case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaXter24R*
> 
> Hi, i'm thinking to buy a 400R for my second rig. Now, i already have a great 450D from Corsair, and even if now it's a bit small (damn watercooling obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i like that is modular and i could detach the HDD cage. This 400R seems not to be as modular but i'm paying 30€ for this case and i cannot find any other good option out there...
> Now, i would like to remove that cage since i'm planning to use 2 GPU inside that case and my "spare" NH-D14 so i need quite a lot of space. If i'm right, the only way of doing that is to drill those rivetts am i right?
> Moreover, is there any option *without any saw* to shorten the 5.25" bay? I mean, 2 are more than enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the tricky part, i would like to use some 3.5" drive as well, maybe 90° rotated, in this way i will use less space for the drives, any suggestions?


Not sure how similar it is to the 500R but this was my solution.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NaXter24R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Personally I'd use the 400r as a nas storage server and get a different case
> Not sure how similar it is to the 500R but this was my solution.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've bought that case, and, surprise, that guy didn't know the model.
Turned out to be a damn good 500R!








The only issue is one plastic HDD cage missing (i have 5 instead of 6), one screw missing on a pcie cover and one cover and the USB 3 to USB 2 internal adapter. Apart from that, 30€, and it's brand new, not a single scratch!
It's really good, i falled in love with my 450D but i have to admit that this one has some good options too


----------



## caenlen

I actually regret buying my 500r, its nice looking, but my screws for the pci-e slots always strip, i think i had a 6970 in it, then a 7950, then a gtx 680, then a 290x, then a 980 ti... around gtx 680 point the screws just stripped and were useless.


----------



## selectstriker2

Sorry for the delay updating the group info, I'm not getting the option to edit the original post. Looking into it.

In the mean time, I've updated the Google Form for the OP list!


----------



## Simmons572

AFAIK, you need to contact a mod in order to get OP permissions. Good luck getting it worked out!


----------



## pc-illiterate

thread starter = permission


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> Sorry for the delay updating the group info, I'm not getting the option to edit the original post. Looking into it.
> 
> In the mean time, I've updated the Google Form for the OP list!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> thread starter = permission


IIRC when they updated the forum the OP could lose permission to update the OP after a time period so they would have to get a mod to help unlock it. At least that's what happened in the 5ghz 24/7 thread? Have they fixed that issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my edit button disappeared, I can't add you to the list atm... I'll try to get that sorted for you, but you pass : )
> 
> edit: ok... Mods if you are looking, what do I do here... I can't seem to get an edit button back on my first post so I can edit the list.... but I see its here... I suppose there is a time limit on it...
> 
> Others: if I can't get this edit bit straightened out... this club will not have an active list anymore.... dangit....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I actually regret buying my 500r, its nice looking, but my screws for the pci-e slots always strip, i think i had a 6970 in it, then a 7950, then a gtx 680, then a 290x, then a 980 ti... around gtx 680 point the screws just stripped and were useless.


Not had that issue with mine, but not sure how you would fix that without either using some JB weld to filll the hole then drill it and tap it to make a new thread for your screws. When I was a mechanic we would use time-serts or helicoil inserts to fix stripped threads as a temporary fix.


----------



## selectstriker2

Enterprise got me hooked back up with editing privileges on the OP. I've done a preliminary revision to the OP, hopefully I can get more done this week


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> Enterprise got me hooked back up with editing privileges on the OP. I've done a preliminary revision to the OP, hopefully I can get more done this week


Glad you got it fixed up quickly!


----------



## Bdonedge

Where all the 400C owners at?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Where all the 400C owners at?


I'm very tempted to get one. Replace my FD arc mini. The 400c isn't much bigger yet holds an atx board. More room for my res too.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm very tempted to get one. Replace my FD arc mini. The 400c isn't much bigger yet holds an atx board. More room for my res too.


Actually, Corsair says it'll hold Mini-ITX, MicroATX, ATX, E-ATX. Not very many cases of this size will hold a full E-ATX motherboard!

BTW, I'd like to know where all of the 400C owners are also.


----------



## Bdonedge

Mine is in the mail - Gets here Monday. Will post photos once build is updated!

Going with a red and black build...how original - right?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Mine is in the mail - Gets here Monday. Will post photos once build is updated!
> 
> Going with a red and black build...how original - right?


Who cares if it's original. It's a good looking color scheme. That's why it's popular!


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually its popular because most gaming and enthusiast boards are red and black. most people dont want to do any painting and the like because it voids the warranty


----------



## Jyve

This is the chicken and the egg syndrome. Those boards are painted that way because it's popular and a good looking scheme.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> This is the chicken and the egg syndrome. Those boards are painted that way because it's popular and a good looking scheme.


i dont even understand what youre talking about. would you like to clarify that? what you said makes no absolute sense.


----------



## Jyve

I said black and red is popular and looks good. You said black and red is put on gaming components by the manufacturer. I said it's put on by the component manufacturer BECAUSE it looks good and is popular.


----------



## pc-illiterate

asus rog is red. it started everything. black and red. that is why it started. its boring as he stated because its overdone.


----------



## Jyve

He never stated it was boring and Asus made the rog red because red and black look good together. They also didn't 'start' or develop the red and black theme.

I'm done with this conversation. Go troll someone else.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> He never stated it was boring and Asus made the rog red because red and black look good together. They also didn't 'start' or develop the red and black theme.
> 
> I'm done with this conversation. Go troll someone else.


actually, i was set to ignore you if you came back yet again and say something that is not right.
real gamers know who started black and red before asus and it doesnt matter. real gamers and enthusiast went through this already. asus brought it mainstream with all of their enthusiast boards. they didnt do it because it looks good together.
we see who is trolling. bye mr blocked.


----------



## Bdonedge

I'm not a real "gamer" because I don't know who started the red/black theme... LOL.

He's the type of guy that tells strangers he's a "gamer"

Red and black looks awesome together, by the way. It's just not original. I don't care.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Actually Asus Rog isn´t Red/Black anymore (if you want to)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I'm not a real "gamer" because I don't know who started the red/black theme... LOL.
> 
> *what? who the hell you talking to?*
> 
> He's the type of guy that tells strangers he's a "gamer"
> 
> *again, what? what the hell you talking about?*
> 
> Red and black looks awesome together, by the way. It's just not original. I don't care.
> 
> *i dont care and never said i did. never even said a word directed at you. feeling left out?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Actually Asus Rog isn´t Red/Black anymore (if you want to)


what board because they are trimmed in red...


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what board because they are trimmed in red...


Maximus VIII Formula.
Had a couple Asus Rog Boards (well mostly all i bougt where) since S775, the first even weren´t red/black.
Like Rampage Fomula x48, or the first 2 Maximus Gene (P45 & X58), even the X58 Extreme had blue and white parts on it
Maximus III Gene X58 was the first one I had which had a focus on red-black and ditched the blue/ white pcie slots.

With Z170 Chipset the color changed to gray(ish) red.
"My" M8F is completly gray but with rgb lightning, which I really like, gave me the chance to leave the tried, and tested (and boring) red-black layout with clear tubing and red fluid. So it happens that I change the lightning every now and then, but I´ve allways left out the Red. Green, white and blue even yellow looks awsome

On a Sidenote :
Concerning "real gamer"*, I hate the term, as much as the B$ about Pc master race**.
*We all are gamer(s), including the ones that play only on their mobile phone. I´d even play more, but a 50h Job, a Wife and 2 Kids do not leave much time
** Check Steam hardware survey, the popular hardware there are (imho) crappy budget GPU´s or midrange, Most gamers just cant afford a highend GPU or multi monitor setup or bigger monitors as FHD. Not so much master in most of the systems.


----------



## pc-illiterate

https://www.google.com/search?q=asus+rog+mobo&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwix0_OA67jNAhWD5CYKHVi0DEsQsAQIZA&biw=2560&bih=1337#imgrc=8-qtkj5rXI89nM%3A

black and red. as for the r8f, what colors are shown because its the rog color? red...

i didnt say nor did anyone else say all rog board have been red and black.

real gamers having the discussion as in, people who dont buy the low end hardware. . and it was how it was put in the last discussion about red and black gamer boards.

as i stated though, red and black are over done. as he stated, its unoriginal because red and black have been beat to death because its been the main focus for a few years.


----------



## navit

Here are a couple of crappy IPhone pics of my 600c I just put together


----------



## Bdonedge

My 400C was a pleasure to work in - I came from a Lian Li A40F and that things cable management was a nightmare. The only issue I had was the SSD cages on the back - they are hard to get a plug into and lay flat. Other than that it was a positive experience. And it looks cool as ****.


----------



## squirrelarmy

I'm thinking of getting a 600C for my build. My current case can no longer contain the hardware I've just upgraded to mainly because of the inflexibility of the pipes in the H100i V2 cooler.

My spec is:
Maximus VIII Ranger,
i7 6700k
H100i V2
Asus GTX970
16GB DDR4 RAM
single SSD & HDD
DVD/RW etc.

Will this all fit in comfortably within a 600C? I love the idea of the clear window on the right of the unit as my PC is sat to the left of the rest of my entertainment system. We have to be able to show off our builds right?

I also have colour changing LED strips to fit in somewhere although not sure which would be the best position for them,


----------



## linbetwin

I have a question for 400C/Q users:

Is it true you have to remove both side panels in order to pop out the front cover to access the dust filter ? I'm planning to buy the 400Q and I was hoping to be able to clean the front filter without removing the side panels, but I've seen in reviews that you can't and that the clamps are plastic and might break.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> I have a question for 400C/Q users:
> 
> Is it true you have to remove both side panels in order to pop out the front cover to access the dust filter ? I'm planning to buy the 400Q and I was hoping to be able to clean the front filter without removing the side panels, but I've seen in reviews that you can't and that the clamps are plastic and might break.


I have the 400C so it might be different since there is only technically one panel - the other is a door on a hinge. But I didn't need to take anything off


----------



## linbetwin

Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a 600C for my build. My current case can no longer contain the hardware I've just upgraded to mainly because of the inflexibility of the pipes in the H100i V2 cooler.
> 
> My spec is:
> Maximus VIII Ranger,
> i7 6700k
> H100i V2
> Asus GTX970
> 16GB DDR4 RAM
> single SSD & HDD
> DVD/RW etc.
> 
> Will this all fit in comfortably within a 600C? I love the idea of the clear window on the right of the unit as my PC is sat to the left of the rest of my entertainment system. We have to be able to show off our builds right?
> 
> I also have colour changing LED strips to fit in somewhere although not sure which would be the best position for them,


I have almost exactly the same build with you except for the DVD drive and I'll be running an Asus GTX 1070 OC Strix. The 600C is one of the top case choices for me however I am hesitated about it because of the inverted layout. My OCD simply can't just ignore the upside down ROG logos on the CPU and the GPU. lol


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> The 600C is one of the top case choices for me however I am hesitated about it because of the inverted layout.


+1!


----------



## squirrelarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> I have almost exactly the same build with you except for the DVD drive and I'll be running an Asus GTX 1070 OC Strix. The 600C is one of the top case choices for me however I am hesitated about it because of the inverted layout. My OCD simply can't just ignore the upside down ROG logos on the CPU and the GPU. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> +1!


I've been reading a lot of reviews online about this case. Most hardware reviews definitely praise the design idea and in testing its a very capable case in terms of noise and cooling but almost all user comments echo your own. The top mounted PSU just isn't the fashionable thing to do.

I'm liking the idea of the very clean finished build. Having no wires on show is my ultimate goal plus the right hand window suits my set up. At least we get to see the pretty side of the GPU instead of the circuitry you normally see in a standard build. I do have the same concern about the GPU text though, surely somewhere will sell an ASUS sticker etc that we can retro fit to make our GPU's look the right way up?


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> I've been reading a lot of reviews online about this case. Most hardware reviews definitely praise the design idea and in testing its a very capable case in terms of noise and cooling but almost all user comments echo your own. The top mounted PSU just isn't the fashionable thing to do.
> 
> I'm liking the idea of the very clean finished build. Having no wires on show is my ultimate goal plus the right hand window suits my set up. At least we get to see the pretty side of the GPU instead of the circuitry you normally see in a standard build. I do have the same concern about the GPU text though, surely somewhere will sell an ASUS sticker etc that we can retro fit to make our GPU's look the right way up?


Whatabout people with rog mobo? Hahathat big illuminated rog logo will be upside down as well.


----------



## squirrelarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> Whatabout people with rog mobo? Hahathat big illuminated rog logo will be upside down as well.


At least ROG send a huge bunch of stickers out with their gear. I'll have a look when I get home to see if they can be used to alter logo orientation. The illumination though is a different story.

If these inverted cases start to become a trend for all manufacturers then maybe a rethink in how components are being branded is necessary.


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> At least ROG send a huge bunch of stickers out with their gear. I'll have a look when I get home to see if they can be used to alter logo orientation. The illumination though is a different story.
> 
> If these inverted cases start to become a trend for all manufacturers then maybe a rethink in how components are being branded is necessary.


Yeah Corsair is starting to make parts with replaceable inserts like their water cooling block and such. I've decided to go with the In Win 303 which is a pretty similar case.


----------



## squirrelarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> Yeah Corsair is starting to make parts with replaceable inserts like their water cooling block and such. I've decided to go with the In Win 303 which is a pretty similar case.


Is the insert on the H100i V2 replaceable? I've noticed I don't have an illuminated ROG symbol on my mobo. Not much text is upside down either so apart from the logo on the GPU and the cooler it all looks ok when inverted.


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> Is the insert on the H100i V2 replaceable? I've noticed I don't have an illuminated ROG symbol on my mobo. Not much text is upside down either so apart from the logo on the GPU and the cooler it all looks ok when inverted.


Yeah corsair supposedly is making replaceable inserts with different colors for their V2 stuff. I don't know if they'll make inverted one though. I have the Maximux VIII so the rog logo has RGB and very big lol.


----------



## squirrelarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> Yeah corsair supposedly is making replaceable inserts with different colors for their V2 stuff. I don't know if they'll make inverted one though. I have the Maximux VIII so the rog logo has RGB and very big lol.


Is there different versions of the Maximum VIII? Mine is the Ranger and no logo. The H100i cooler has illuminated text which is programmable so thinking about it I don't think it will be possible to invert it. Still not a problem for myself but they could be losing a lot of potential customers who don't like the configuration


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a 600C for my build. My current case can no longer contain the hardware I've just upgraded to mainly because of the inflexibility of the pipes in the H100i V2 cooler.
> 
> My spec is:
> Maximus VIII Ranger,
> i7 6700k
> H100i V2
> Asus GTX970
> 16GB DDR4 RAM
> single SSD & HDD
> DVD/RW etc.
> 
> Will this all fit in comfortably within a 600C? I love the idea of the clear window on the right of the unit as my PC is sat to the left of the rest of my entertainment system. We have to be able to show off our builds right?
> 
> I also have colour changing LED strips to fit in somewhere although not sure which would be the best position for them,


What case do you have now. I have a 400c and I do agree the h100i v2 hoses are really hard to work with. I had to bend the hoses by hand with some force. It's hard to work with but I like that it's built so well


----------



## squirrelarmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> What case do you have now. I have a 400c and I do agree the h100i v2 hoses are really hard to work with. I had to bend the hoses by hand with some force. It's hard to work with but I like that it's built so well


It's an old Cooler Master K380. When I upgraded my hardware I bought a CPU/Mobo/Ram/Cooler combo all connected together and overclocked. Everything fit nicely apart inside my case from the cooler so a new case has to be bought. I wasn't sure on how much force I could apply to the hoses, its the first time I've had a liquid cooled system.

On the plus side I only need a new psu and hard drive and I'll have enough bits to build a second pc.


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelarmy*
> 
> Is there different versions of the Maximum VIII? Mine is the Ranger and no logo. The H100i cooler has illuminated text which is programmable so thinking about it I don't think it will be possible to invert it. Still not a problem for myself but they could be losing a lot of potential customers who don't like the configuration


Nope I was mistaken. I thought the ROG logo light up in all version. I guess it's only Hero and up. but still lol.


----------



## Just Spear

Heyo.

I have a thing to share. The LED from the relocated stock fan was driving me nuts, so I printed a shroud to clip onto the fan. Worked great.

Don't mind the mess. In the middle of cleaning my entire basement/workshop.


----------



## Bdonedge

Very cool - super smart and probably really cheap. Awesome mod


----------



## Shemr

Hey folks, does the Archon Rev.A with one fan fit in Carbide 500R without removing the rear fan?
Off topice: Also if you've got any recommendations on cases around 130$ with cpu cooler height support of 175mm, please let me know.


----------



## Bdonedge

Some pics of the 400C

It is a nightmare under that shroud lol. my main gripe is the SSD cage on the back - I feel like I wouldn't need half of the cables if I could route the power to them easier. Thinking about putting them under the shroud instead


----------



## Scotty99

Ok so please tell me this isnt true:





At 3:00 in....do you SERIOUSLY have to take both side panels off to get the front panel off? If so that is the worst design decision ive ever seen in my 16 years of building my own PC's. It went from having a case you didnt have to move to clean to a case you have to move to clean.

I ask because this is the first time ive even seen this mentioned, and wanted to make sure he didnt make a mistake in the review. 400C is one of the cases ive really been interested in (with the h440/define s also being contenders). If its true you need to remove both side panels that instantly removes it from my search.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so please tell me this isnt true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3:00 in....do you SERIOUSLY have to take both side panels off to get the front panel off? If so that is the worst design decision ive ever seen in my 16 years of building my own PC's. It went from having a case you didnt have to move to clean to a case you have to move to clean.
> 
> I ask because this is the first time ive even seen this mentioned, and wanted to make sure he didnt make a mistake in the review. 400C is one of the cases ive really been interested in (with the h440/define s also being contenders). If its true you need to remove both side panels that instantly removes it from my search.


Lol no you don't that's ridiculous.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Lol no you don't that's ridiculous.


Whew was gonna say dam.

So basically you can just grab the bottom and pull it off? I saw another reviewer saying the clips were "very easy to snap off from one or two removal cycles"


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whew was gonna say dam.
> 
> So basically you can just grab the bottom and pull it off? I saw another reviewer saying the clips were "very easy to snap off from one or two removal cycles"


I just grabbed it from the sides where the vent holes are and yanked it off. It's on there nice and tight which is why home dude is probably saying you need to take the panels off. I'm sure you could grab the bottom to remove it, though

edit: I wouldn't worry about the clips. Corsair has a good presence on this forum and the case has a warranty with one of the best customer service companies in the industry so if it breaks they will replace them I'm sure


----------



## maortega15

Question on the Carbide Air 240.

Is it hard to feed the 3.5 inch drive bays and are the 3.5 drive bays easy to access?

Liking this case









Thanks


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> Question on the Carbide Air 240.
> 
> Is it hard to feed the 3.5 inch drive bays and are the 3.5 drive bays easy to access?
> 
> Liking this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey there. You may want to ask over in this thread http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1528947

That is the Air 240 owners club.


----------



## bboiprfsr

Hi guys, i was lurking this forum for a while. Just wanted to show off my Corsair 400R. I'll just show the interior since no work was done on the exterior.





p.s. a bit sad there's no side window (don't have a dremel or hardware to mod) but it's on the floor. I was wondering if Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware, Menard's, or any hardware store can help cut the steel side panel for a window?


----------



## squirrelarmy

My 600C has just arrived. Just have to get through the rest of the working day before I can get home and start rebuilding. Can't wait!


----------



## Corsa911

Recently purchased a 400q as my taste have changed and I wanted to move away from led overkill to something more age appropriate.

I've forgone side windows in my quest for silent operation and I couldn't be happier with how my setup turned out.

I was worried the top magnetic removable panel would starve my CPU rad but to my surprise with the panel on I'm only hitting 69c under full load @ 4.7ghz.

I had to setup the G10 GPU rads as exhaust because of the large amount of heat they radiate so I opted to run the rear fan as intake while pulling in with cpu rad to supply cool air.

Under load @1405mhz OC on both GPUs I'm hitting 65c max.

I had to mod the psu shroud slightly by cutting a notch to allow the aio tubes from bottom Gpu to route through and reach front of case.

Best of all, the noctua fans are dead silent and if it wasn't for the power led on the case you'd never know it was on.


----------



## Trinergy

Hi folks this is question to 500R owners,

The fan controller seems to have died as it will not power on. However, the pass through molex still passes power through to other devices. Is this something that anyone has seen before? I am going to pull the IO out to see if there is any loose connectors on the back but wanted to see if there is any history of the these things just dieing out of the blue. This would suck as I was going to try to flip the case on craigslist to get some sheckles and replace it with a more modern smaller case.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Hi folks this is question to 500R owners,
> 
> The fan controller seems to have died as it will not power on. However, the pass through molex still passes power through to other devices. Is this something that anyone has seen before? I am going to pull the IO out to see if there is any loose connectors on the back but wanted to see if there is any history of the these things just dieing out of the blue. This would suck as I was going to try to flip the case on craigslist to get some sheckles and replace it with a more modern smaller case.


Hello there.

I have experienced the USB 3.0 ports dying on the front I/O of my 500R, but not the fan controller, although I've only ever used it to power a LED strip.

Corsair have outstanding customer service, if you get in touch with them through the RMA process they'll ship you a replacement I/O panel for free. At least they did for me anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Trinergy

Even if the case is 3 years old?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Even if the case is 3 years old?


I'm not sure what length of warranty they offer for their cases to be honest, but it's worth a try to at least get in touch.

But like I said, their customer service is one of the best I have dealt with, they may help you out regardless of the warranty.


----------



## Trinergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I'm not sure what length of warranty they offer for their cases to be honest, but it's worth a try to at least get in touch.
> 
> But like I said, their customer service is one of the best I have dealt with, they may help you out regardless of the warranty.


Thanks I will try.


----------



## Trinergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I'm not sure what length of warranty they offer for their cases to be honest, but it's worth a try to at least get in touch.
> 
> But like I said, their customer service is one of the best I have dealt with, they may help you out regardless of the warranty.


Sure enough they are sending me a new front io panel. So you are right! Thanks. However, they are asking me to post proof of purchase.

Anyone have a picture of a 500r receipt?


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Sure enough they are sending me a new front io panel. So you are right! Thanks. However, they are asking me to post proof of purchase.
> 
> Anyone have a picture of a 500r receipt?


That's great.

Where did you purchase your case from?


----------



## Trinergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> That's great.
> 
> Where did you purchase your case from?


It's my nephew's so I imagine newegg. But he can't remember any details about his account or otherwise. Kids, I tell ya.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> It's my nephew's so I imagine newegg. But he can't remember any details about his account or otherwise. Kids, I tell ya.


I see, that could be an issue then.

I'd say your best bet is to do what you can to find proof of purchase so speak with Newegg too, hopefully you can recover the details of that account. Other than that I don't know what else to suggest.

Good luck though.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Sure enough they are sending me a new front io panel. So you are right! Thanks. However, they are asking me to post proof of purchase.
> 
> Anyone have a picture of a 500r receipt?


Post your ticket # here and I'll look into it


----------



## Trinergy

#6814776

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/fmK8TW

Unfortunately, it was never published by the mods so never got a date.


----------



## Bdonedge

Built my newest rig with the 400C - building a coworkers new rig with the 400C tomorrow. AFAIK, his roommate wants one in the 400C. We love this thing. So easy to work in. Perfect size case.


----------



## ajresendez

Just did the windowed side panel mod to my 500r loving the new look. It should have been offered as an option in my opinion. Pictures up later.


----------



## Bdonedge

Could probably clean up the bottom right case pwr/reset/led cables as well as the USB 3.0 cable if I went through the back, through the PSU cables and through the shroud but I would be afraid it would put too much strain on the cables bending them at a hard angle up and over like that...

So I'm happy enough with it.

If corsair decides to make the RGB fans they have in 140mm, I'll probably end up replacing all of the fans with those and just using the stock power supply cables seeing as they're all black. Then no matter what color I choose it will end up matching.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Built my newest rig with the 400C - building a coworkers new rig with the 400C tomorrow. AFAIK, his roommate wants one in the 400C. We love this thing. So easy to work in. Perfect size case.


Do you have any problems with the 'back' of the case as far as cable management goes? From the reviews I've read and the videos I've seen, this area seems to be an issue for most, well that and the power supply shroud.


----------



## Corsa911

The power supply shroud was a non issue for myself.

As long as you're meticulous with cable routing and keep them off the SSD bays you won't have an issue.

The back panel is very forgiving as it only hooks the front of the case allowing you to squish any protruding cables down before inserting the thumb screws.


----------



## Unit Igor

Can somebody please measure for me high of 400Q without legs.
Thank you


----------



## Testing12

And now they have the Crystal 460X, which is a 400C with tempered glass on the front and side.
I'm looking forward to seeing one in person.


----------



## orlfman

modified my 400c side panel to house 2x 120mm fans....



http://imgur.com/HyS3dgd



to help cool these puppies in crossfire:


http://imgur.com/06yjf97



i know i lose the big beautiful window....


http://imgur.com/Tyesyff



but the temps where worth it. top card dropped ~~15C~~ on the core and ~~23c~~ on the vrms. bottom card temps are as if I had a cheapo 120mm AIO attached to it.

first time ever doing anything like this. wasn't fun making the holes with a drill motor and a hole saw lol. highly recommend a drill press if you can.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> modified my 400c side panel to house 2x 120mm fans....
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HyS3dgd
> 
> 
> 
> to help cool these puppies in crossfire:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/06yjf97
> 
> 
> 
> i know i lose the big beautiful window....
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Tyesyff
> 
> 
> 
> but the temps where worth it. top card dropped ~~15C~~ on the core and ~~23c~~ on the vrms. bottom card temps are as if I had a cheapo 120mm AIO attached to it.
> 
> first time ever doing anything like this. wasn't fun making the holes with a drill motor and a hole saw lol. highly recommend a drill press if you can.


This is wild. I mean honestly worst case scenario I'm sure you could find a way to buy just the door from Corsair or a third party retailer.

Edit: Saw that your temps did drop. Killer


----------



## aaa187

Is there a new version of the 400Q coming? or maybe just a mix up. it even mentions a 3 fan speed controller, which the 400q does not have.

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Compact-Mid-Tower-Case-CC-9011100-WW/dp/B01LE111X8/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## aaa187

Okay, it's looking legit, found this other page for a pre order.

*Carbide 400Q V2*

Quiet Desktop Gaming PC Computer Case from Corsair
CC-9011100-WW - *Corsair Carbide Quiet 400Q V2 Compact Computer Chassis, Fan Controller*, 2x Fans included, mATX/ATX, Mid Tower,

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-carbide-quiet-400q-v2-compact-computer-chassis-fan-controller-2x-fans-included-matx-atx-mid-


----------



## Bdonedge

I wonder if there are any internal changes besides a fan controller and if there is something we can expect for the 400C


----------



## aaa187

Amazon UK updated their page of the Carbide 400Q V2 with pics of the new top and fan controls. Everything else looks unchanged.

This will definitely be my next case, "downsizing" from the Air 540.





https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbide-Desktop-Gaming-Computer-Corsair/dp/B01LE111X8

EDIT: Amazon US too
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LE111X8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=11LK1O2UAKFC4&coliid=I2K6K5ECG6CC54


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa187*
> 
> Amazon UK updated their page of the Carbide 400Q V2 with pics of the new top and fan controls. Everything else looks unchanged.
> 
> This will definitely be my next case, "downsizing" from the Air 540.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbide-Desktop-Gaming-Computer-Corsair/dp/B01LE111X8


Apparently, not available yet. As of just a minute ago, Amazon (US) says, "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."


----------



## aaa187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Apparently, not available yet. As of just a minute ago, Amazon (US) says, "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."


Yeah, one of the links above shows a date of November 4, 2016 for a release date.


----------



## aaa187

Also, Corsair now has the left side panels of both 400C/400Q for sale, so maybe now people can do a hybrid with the interchangeable parts. Some have been asking for that. We still need the 400C hinges for 400Q owners though, otherwise you can't mount the window panel without it, or maybe they come with it, idk.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/parts-and-accessories/case-parts-and-accessories?accseries=Carbide|&accmodel=400Q|400C|


----------



## andre02

Hi, i just got the Corsair 400Q, and it's great, not too big, not too small (maybe a little in depth) and here are some pictures, for the ones that are wondering wether to buy it or not:






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cretzuadrian

I changed nzxt s340 with Corsair 400c, it looks much better, more fans and side panel plexiglass all over















Spoiler: Next Pics


----------



## schoenzy

First post here on the forums..

Completed a refresh/rebuild last week using the Carbide 400C. My buddy sold me his asus Z97 maximus VII hero board, 4690k, 16GB Gskill 2133MHz RipjawsX and Corsair H60 for $300, perfect upgrade for me coming from a i5 2500k, 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz on an evga P67 FTW with 212 evo cooler. Carried over my year-old Corsair CX750M, month-old Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1070 and 1TB data drive. Got a new 500GB 850 EVO to upgrade from my 120GB SSD.

There's a lot there, so to summarize my full build:

Corsair Carbide 400C Black
i5 4690k at 4.4GHz
Corsair H60
ASUS Maximus VII Z97
16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2133MHz
Gigabyte GTX 1070 8GB OC to ~2GHz core, forget the mem oc
Corsair CX750M
500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
1TB WD Black HDD
ASUS PCE AC-56 Wireless
Corsair Vengeance K65 Cherry Red
Logitech G5
LG 27UD68 27" 4k IPS

Coming from the coolermaster HAF 922, I really wanted to clean up my setup with something more modern and refined. Instantly fell in love with the look of the 400C. Build was very easy, with this case it honestly would be hard to do a messy cable build. Extremely happy with the results! May add some extra case lighting or LED fans but TBH I like the subtle look.


----------



## orlfman

i really love this case and its inverse design. its airflow is off the charts.


----------



## iTurn

Building up my project which should be soon finished.


I'm waiting on the new Nv and AMD GPUs , also want to switched to sleeved cables and 6 ML fans at some point.

sidebar: why do not many people mount the AIO as an exhaust?


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Building up my project which should be soon finished.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on the new Nv and AMD GPUs , also want to switched to sleeved cables and 6 ML fans at some point.
> 
> sidebar: why do not many people mount the AIO as an exhaust?


Because of the RAM clearance issues - I can already see that part of your RAM slots are being covered from what I can tell


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Because of the RAM clearance issues - I can already see that part of your RAM slots are being covered from what I can tell


Ahh good point, The Kingston Hyper X fit fine. (now that you mention RAM... you'd think Corsair would make sure their own RAM fits in their cases in multiple configurations.)


----------



## jmontalbo

Found a 400r on OfferUp for $40 so decided to make a build using Thermaltake Riing fans. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## V3n0m15

My Corsair carbide Air 740. I plan on putting in an XSPC EX240 and a XSPC EX360 rad with upgraded Noctua fans (8 Total. They will all be configured in pull to minimize dust clean up. Hope you enjoy the build. Also should I paint the grills white? I'm debating it.


















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xNutella

Yes, I'm using mini-ITX mobo







. (had NZXT manta case).


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Yes, I'm using mini-ITX mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (had NZXT manta case).


Are you planning to go mATX or ATX? There is a lot of space there, lol! I have considered doing the same with moving my ITX build to the 460X, but I feel there would be way too much wasted space. I'm on Z97, so it's getting harder to find a mATX board.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are you planning to go mATX or ATX? There is a lot of space there, lol! I have considered doing the same with moving my ITX build to the 460X, but I feel there would be way too much wasted space. I'm on Z97, so it's getting harder to find a mATX board.


Asus Gene seems like a good mATX mobo, but hey you'll have a plenty of air-flow







. I might go for mATX mobo, and list my current system for sale.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Asus Gene seems like a good mATX mobo, but hey you'll have a plenty of air-flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might go for mATX mobo, and list my current system for sale.


I was looking for one the last few days and can't find the Z97 Gene at a reasonable price.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I was looking for one the last few days and can't find the Z97 Gene at a reasonable price.


go Z270?. or its not worth it maybe







.


----------



## Helgaiden

Modded a window onto an old Carbide 400r. The original attempt backfired, but in the end the project was salvaged!


----------



## V3n0m15

Modded my Corsair 740 the other day by painting the grill white. I think it came out really well.


























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixWraith

Good Morning everyone
New member here.

I'm a proud owner of a 600Q, it's one of the cases that allowed me to do a clean build. But first I must request help with my airflow problem in it.










This is my build right now, as you can see I have 2xNF A14 (140mm) + 2x120 NF-S12A (120mm) as intakes. I prefer to have positive air pressure to keep the dust out.
As exhaust, I have 1xNF-A14 (140mm) plus the PSU fan.

Now, for my CPU (i7 6700K @ 4.5 Ghz) is mostly cool at 70C on load. Which is great and the noise increase is very low.

But my GPU (MSI 980 Ti OC'd)...My GPU has troubles keeping cool. It goes up to 85C on full load. It should be less, around 78C with the kind of airflow I have. The ambient temperatures are low outside, so I'm worried that when the summer comes, my case is a heat box.

The 600Q has supposed to have insane thermal performance, at least for the CPU area, and it shows, but I'm trying to increase the GPU thermal performance. What can I do here? Should I get a blower card instead of a shroud cooler that throws heat everywhere into the case?

Also, I feel my case controller fan has some problem, when it goes to Speed 2/3, the fans sometime throttle down, and then go to the right speed right away. This isn't normal right?


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixWraith*
> 
> Good Morning everyone
> New member here.
> 
> I'm a proud owner of a 600Q, it's one of the cases that allowed me to do a clean build. But first I must request help with my airflow problem in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build right now, as you can see I have 2xNF A14 (140mm) + 2x120 NF-S12A (120mm) as intakes. I prefer to have positive air pressure to keep the dust out.
> As exhaust, I have 1xNF-A14 (140mm) plus the PSU fan.
> 
> Now, for my CPU (i7 6700K @ 4.5 Ghz) is mostly cool at 70C on load. Which is great and the noise increase is very low.
> 
> But my GPU (MSI 980 Ti OC'd)...My GPU has troubles keeping cool. It goes up to 85C on full load. It should be less, around 78C with the kind of airflow I have. The ambient temperatures are low outside, so I'm worried that when the summer comes, my case is a heat box.
> 
> The 600Q has supposed to have insane thermal performance, at least for the CPU area, and it shows, but I'm trying to increase the GPU thermal performance. What can I do here? Should I get a blower card instead of a shroud cooler that throws heat everywhere into the case?
> 
> Also, I feel my case controller fan has some problem, when it goes to Speed 2/3, the fans sometime throttle down, and then go to the right speed right away. This isn't normal right?


Simple, move your gpu to a higher up pcie slot. Give it more room between the cpu cooler and the gpu backplate. Other than that, your temps seem decently ok for an OC'd 980ti, they tend to run pretty hot on air. If that doesn't satisfy you, you could try setting a custom fan curve for your gpu.

Also, it isn't listed on the front page, but are other Carbide series cases welcomed here? I have a Spec Alpha and I was wondering if here was the right place to post it.


----------



## FelixWraith

I think all Carbide cases are welcome here.

Also, won't moving my GPU to the second slot make it air starved?
And I should move my Soundcard to inbetween the CPU and the GPU no?


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixWraith*
> 
> I think all Carbide cases are welcome here.
> 
> Also, won't moving my GPU to the second slot make it air starved?
> And I should move my Soundcard to inbetween the CPU and the GPU no?


I was implying that you would move the sound card too, so yes! at least give it a try, there really isn't any risk.


----------



## FelixWraith

Switched it around. Let's test the temperatures.
Unfortunately my mobo is only X8 on that port, but I doubt my 980 Ti will get starved by it.


----------



## junneh

the way it is setup now the 2 noctuas on the bottom will push out the fresh air from the front intake and steal it from your cpu cooler.

If u read the 400c review / temp test on gamersnexus, u will see that intake heavy around CPU is better (non inverted case but same principle.)


----------



## FelixWraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junneh*
> 
> the way it is setup now the 2 noctuas on the bottom will push out the fresh air from the front intake and steal it from your cpu cooler.
> 
> If u read the 400c review / temp test on gamersnexus, u will see that intake heavy around CPU is better (non inverted case but same principle.)


Those two noctuas are intakes
Should I place them below the CPU?
They only kick in during heavy high ambient temperatures (60c)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Building up my project which should be soon finished.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on the new Nv and AMD GPUs , also want to switched to sleeved cables and 6 ML fans at some point.
> 
> sidebar: why do not many people mount the AIO as an exhaust?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Because of the RAM clearance issues - I can already see that part of your RAM slots are being covered from what I can tell


this is old but, it has nothing to do with the ram. i dont even understand what you could mean by this.
people run intake instead of exhaust so that the gpu heat doesnt go through the radiator. when used as intake, only ambient air is used. warm air in the case is exhausted through an exhaust fan instead of the cooler.


----------



## Scotty99

How much of a pain is it to get the front off of the 400c? If i only have to move the plexi window to push the tabs id be ok with that (to get to the filter). But do you need to remove the back side panel as well?


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Does anyone know if the 400C can take a top mounted h100i and Dominator Platinum? I really dont feel like going through the return process on this RAM.


----------



## TommyK154

I have a 500R and was wondering if any of you guys had some pro-tips for dust. My case is completely stock, no extra or aftermarket fans

1) cleaning dust off the front case fans

2) do you add DIY/extra air filters in front/behind any fans? The only filter I have is the one at the bottom that comes with the case

3) do you set the side fan to blow in or out? I have it blowing in, along with the 2 fans in the front, I heard positive pressure keeps out dust but idk if these fans do anything significant enough, so I was wondering if I should make it an exhaust

4) what tools do you guys use to clean dust? compressed air? Swifter dusters? vacuum? electric air blow? etc

5) do you think a small air purifier around my desk would help or would it be barely noticeable?

I have my PC on a desk but in my new apartment its in the corner of the room that doesn't get much activity so I think the since the air doesn't move as much I'm getting a bit more dust than usual.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey everyone!

I have just finished my 4 month long project on my new build! I have done a YouTube video on it. Check it out


----------



## simoneaux

Sweet build!

You should post a Completed Build over at www.pcpartpicker.com

Tell em Jipster sent you ;-)


----------



## MrNSoul

(Afraid I don't have pictures yet, but when I do I'll post them with a reference.)

Here is my completed build, I'll admit I didn't build it myself though, I did use a website.



Case: Corsair Carbide 400C Midi Tower Gaming Case, Black Window

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K 7th Gen Quad Core 4.2 GHz CPU Processor

Memory: 16GB (2x 8GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000MHz

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z270X-GAMING 7 Motherboard, GA-Z270X-GAMING 7

M.2 Drive: 250GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2-2280 SSD

Hard Drive: 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM
250GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD Solid State Drive

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 280mm Extreme Performance 140mm fans

Video Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 STRIX GAMING 6GB Graphics Card

PSU: 1000W - Cooler Master V Series V1000 80 Plus Gold Modular PSU

Sound Card: ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1 PCI Express Sound Card

Wifi: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 450Mbps Wireless Dual Band PCI Express Network Card

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Edition 64 Bit Operating System

Styling Options: White Braided Styling Cable Kit

Additional Cooling: Corsair ML 120/140 PRO Ultra Quiet Series - 1x Fan - Colour / Size to Suite Build x2

LED Lighting: NZXT Hue+ RGB Controller - Advanced PC Lighting System,Includes 4x LED Strips,NZXT Cam Software Control,AC-HUEPS-M1

£2,029


----------



## FelixWraith

Guys I'm considering changing my GPU to a AIO 1080 Hybrid.
Is it safe to place the cooler as exhaust in the bottom right area near the CPU exhaust?

I'm asking because usually AIO coolers are made to be placed ABOVE the GPU, and in this case, it will be BELOW the GPU. I'm afraid the pump is not ready to work like this.


----------



## xv1d

Just purchased the Corsair 400C White.
It's a small and spacious case with a good feel to It so far. I'm waiting for a few more parts so I've only installed the PSU and a fan for now.

*For Corsair: One thing I am curious about, whats with the hole in the case underneath the drive bays after you take out the bays, no gromit of sorts to plug it ?*

My build will be white themed to blend into the livingroom. Specs:

Intel Core i7-7700K Kaby Lake
-
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk X
-
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz 16GB
-
ASUS ROG Maximum IX Hero
-
Corsair ML 120 PRO LED White x4
-
Deepcool Captain 240 EX White CPU Cooler
-
Corsair Sleeved PSU kit White
-
Corsair HX1000i

I got the PSU for free after a RMA of my previous Corsair PSU. From 650w gold to 1000w platinum, you're not being cheapskates on replacement products Corsair, I'll give you that.
Will post some pictures once I have all the parts and start putting It together.

I would like some input on airflow in my build. I plan on having the CPU 240 radiator in the front, so thats 3 120mm intake fans in the front, two with resistance and one with free airflow.

Then theres the radiator for the gfx card, I figured I would place It on the back of the case, but as intake to receive fresh air for cooling, and then maybe invest in two 140mm fans in the top of the case of exhaust, so thats:

3x 120mm Intake front
1x 120mm Intake back
2x 140mm Exhaust top

What do you think?

Edit: Added picture:


----------



## Alover

Hello!
I´m thinkin about getting a corsair 400C and i´m wondering if it´s noisier than other cases.
I like how it looks, but that full acrylic panel could be a little noisy right?


----------



## vnatewa

For filters, I use the front and side (intake) from the following:
http://www.demcifilter.com/c29/CARBIDE-500R.aspx

I put the magnetic filter in front of the front fans and replace the front cover. The fans at the back and top are exhaust, no filters.

I use compressed air to blow out the case occasionally since the filter keep out the majority of the dust.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv1d*


Will work just fine.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alover*
> 
> Hello!
> I´m thinkin about getting a corsair 400C and i´m wondering if it´s noisier than other cases.
> I like how it looks, but that full acrylic panel could be a little noisy right?


I can't find anything on the 400C specifically, but based on the Define R5 at least, windowed panels don't seem to matter much at all. Go with whatever you prefer.
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/justsilence1


----------



## xv1d

Thanks! I went ahead and finished the build yesterday.

Here is the result:


----------



## Alover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> I can't find anything on the 400C specifically, but based on the Define R5 at least, windowed panels don't seem to matter much at all. Go with whatever you prefer.
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/justsilence1


I mean, not talking about noise isolation, but the "borderless" acrylic panel could have a vibration problem?


----------



## Sev501

Anybody here with a corsair carbide 400r know if the top of the case is removable? I see some screws on there heh..


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys, anyone who got an air 740 by any chance?
Wondering if an ek predator 360 will fit in the front and also if i would be able to still put all the fans on the top (which is not possible with the air 540)
Full size of the predator is 415 x 133 x 68mm (L x W x H)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Anybody here with a corsair carbide 400r know if the top of the case is removable? I see some screws on there heh..


what do you mean by removable? if it looks like the 500r, it will come off.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what do you mean by removable? if it looks like the 500r, it will come off.


It's ok now haha figured it out, removed the screws then the top came off







thanks ~~


----------



## Gabe3

I've had my 500r since 2011. is there a way to move the side door fan up some so it cools the cpu? the way to configured by default it just cools the gpu card. and since I only have one card, the rest of it is wasted blowing on the mobo.

also, why do usb plugs not go completely in to the front usb ports? its like they didn't make the socket deep enough. my external hd usb cable hangs down when plugged in and the weight pulls the plug down and ends up loosing connection.


----------



## Evoflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNSoul*
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z270X-GAMING 7 Motherboard, GA-Z270X-GAMING 7
> 
> M.2 Drive: 250GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2-2280 SSD


I have the Z170X Gaming 7 mobo with 2 m.2 slots. I run a RAID 0 array with two drives, it's slick. I recommend.


----------



## 86JR

Still rocking mine. Other than wanting a full case window for the side, I can't think of any better case.


----------



## XeoNoX

still using my 500R too, and i have no intentions to upgrade anytime soon as some of the newer cases are missing the 5.25 drive bay, sure optical media may be going out of style, but the 5.25 bay had more purposes than just the optical drive


----------



## ginty87

I picked up this 740 on Wednesday. Finally finished everything up on the build tonight. Eventually want to do a custom loop.

Intel i7 7700K Delidded OC'd currently just to 4.7GHz for summer.
ASUS ROG Code z270 Motherboard
Corsair H110i GTX 280mm AIO
(2) GTX 1080 FE SLI OC'd to 2025MHz
32GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4 3200MHz
Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
WD Black 1 TB HDD
EVGA G1 1000W PSU
Corsair Carbine 740
Corsair M65 Pro RGB Mouse
Asus ROG Claymore RGB Mechanical Keyboard
Acer XB280HK 4K Gsync Monitor 28 in


----------



## amorph

I'm building a new system using an 8700k on a Maximus X board. I have a Corsair Carbide 400c and a H100i v2 left over from my previous build. In that build i used the H100i v2 mounted on the top as exhaust, and I'd like to keep it that way in the new one.

I had a problem with RAM clearance with a top mounted H100i. My Patriot Viper 3 RAM was too tall so I had to mount the rad further out from the board putting the screws through the vent holes rather then through the dedicated screw holes. This also meant the dust filter panel that goes on top of the case didn't sit properly and would bump up where the screws were.

I want to be able to mount the rad using the proper screw holes in my new build. I did a search of the thread and saw one or two posts mentioning it but not much in depth information. I read that the lower profile HyperX Fury RAM will fit so I assume that Corsair LPX RAM will also fit?

My main concern before i buy the parts is with the heat sinks and I/O shroud on the Maximus X Code motherboard (which I assume are the same size as on the Maximus IX). Im sure if they are lower than Corsair LPX RAM then it should fit. But I've never seen a Maximus IX board in person so I can't really tell.

Can anyone who owns a 400C and a Maximus IX Code confirm that it will fit with a top mounted rad?


----------



## ace3001

A few pics of my completed 600c


----------



## kazablanka

some pictures from my little carbide 270R


----------



## ace3001

kazablanka said:


> some pictures from my little carbide 270R


I like. I wish there was a high end matx ryzen board. My build would of been so different.
My pictures look boring compared to yours I need to take some pics with the lights on


----------



## OCAddict

Couldn't believe there was a club for this but mines in the link, Corsair Carbide Air 740.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1633988-chilled-water-cooling-vs-3-0-build-log.html


----------



## kazablanka

Water loop in the corsair carbide 270r ,i need a new case there is no room any more


----------



## kazablanka

ace3001 said:


> I like. I wish there was a high end matx ryzen board. My build would of been so different.
> My pictures look boring compared to yours I need to take some pics with the lights on


Your system is very beautiful ,i dont think that it is boring but yes leds give a better look.


----------



## ace3001

kazablanka said:


> Your system is very beautiful ,i dont think that it is boring but yes leds give a better look.


Thanks

It’s got LEDs Just couldn’t get any solid pictures with them on. My Asus RGB SLI bridge is on its way.


----------



## Mikecdm

My 600Q with lazy tubing. Wanted to put in a spare 240 rad in front, but wouldn't have any room for a large gpu should I ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Scotty99

Soo corsair just released the first case in a long time that im interested in, moving in the right direction with this one:


----------



## godsgifttoearth

ace3001 said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics of my completed 600c


hey man, which rads do you have in your 600? how much room do you have between the bottom and front radiator? could you take any pictures that show the gap between the radiators and also the clearance between the bottom rad and the motherboard?

I'm looking to water my 600q and can't find any real information on rad sizes


----------



## Josh154

Just ordered a corsair 275R in black.


----------



## stephenn82

OCAddict said:


> Couldn't believe there was a club for this but mines in the link, Corsair Carbide Air 740.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1633988-chilled-water-cooling-vs-3-0-build-log.html


I agree bro. I also have a 740...trying to figure out a plan for custom loop routing right now. I think crossflow 240 or 280 up top and a cross flow 360 on front.


----------



## Josh154

Question for you guys. Have a 275R with 2 corsair ML140's up front. This is moving 200cfm through the intake. I have 3 corsair AF 120's on the rear and top and they are moving 150cfm exhaust. I have good positive pressure right now but want to change out the AF fans to ML as the white led's of the AF fans dont match the white led's they put in the ML series... I also have a ML 120 on my heatsink which sits right by the AF exhaust fans which drives me nuts seeing the 2 different led's by eachother.

So to maximize my cases cooling i was going to put 2 ML140's on the top as exhaust vents. I can do 2 120's or 2 140's, theres not enough room for 3 120's. Then i will replace the rear exhaust fan with a ML120 as well to match. Problem is now i have 275cfm of exhaust fans and 200cfm of intake fans. I have a single ML120 on heatsink and a sapphire tri-x radeon r9 290x. 

Will i still maintain positive air pressure inside the case and not suck in un filtered dusty air? Does the GPU and heatsink fan account for anything with air pressure? Do they cancel themselves out with air pressure and just help move the air through the case?


----------



## stephenn82

no, they do not take in air...but some coolers do exhaust air (like a founders edition, etc) and they should account for that..even though those blower style coolers are minimal airflow. It would be at the point of splitting hairs on maintaining postitive pressure where it becomes a problem (like 200cfm in, 190cfm out)

if you maintain at least 20+ cfm difference, you should be ok.


----------



## Josh154

So right now I have 2 ml140s up front. This is bringing in 200cfm and each have a static pressure of 3. I have 2 af120s on top and 1 af120 on rear. The af’s move 50cfm with a low static pressure of .75 

I know I have positive pressure right now obviously but want to switch the af series out for ML’s as the white led from each fan differ greatly. But if I put 2 140’s on top of case and a 120 on rear I will have 275cfm exhaust and 200cfm intake.


----------



## stephenn82

Josh154 said:


> So right now I have 2 ml140s up front. This is bringing in 200cfm and each have a static pressure of 3. I have 2 af120s on top and 1 af120 on rear. The af’s move 50cfm with a low static pressure of .75
> 
> I know I have positive pressure right now obviously but want to switch the af series out for ML’s as the white led from each fan differ greatly. But if I put 2 140’s on top of case and a 120 on rear I will have 275cfm exhaust and 200cfm intake.



those specs are at max flow...and I know you dont run your fans at max flow...my ML140's get loud as all get out at 2k rpm to get the 97cfm...


----------



## Josh154

Lol they are on 2k right now. I just got them on saturday, i cant figure out PWM control with my asus sabertooth 990fx board


----------



## hdtvnut

Just finishing a video editor 7980xe on a Asrock OC Formula in a Carbide 750D. Five PWM fans, counting the H115i. That case is BIG - room for everything.


----------



## stephenn82

Josh154 said:


> Lol they are on 2k right now. I just got them on saturday, i cant figure out PWM control with my asus sabertooth 990fx board


is there a q-fan control built in the UEFI? Usually, its like F5 or F7 to pull it up in UEFI to mess with it.

I recently pulled all of my fans off mobo headers and put them on a Corsair COmmander Pro. With iCue I dont know how to control them now...just using Link was good...and cue for lights...but iCue messed stuff up it feels. I might roll back.


----------



## Dawn of War

Complete shot in the dark here but i own a Carbide 500R. I had an Corsair H110GT cooler rigged where the radiator was in the case and was held in place by the fans being in the compartment for the radiator at the top of the case. I'm positive I got the idea from this thread. Unfortunately that pump died but my RMA which is a H110i (which im under the impression is the same cooler with a different name) came today. here's the problem- since Im an idiot and didnt take pictures or notice how I rigged the radiator and fans up i can't for the life of me figure out how I had it set up. The radiator was in the case and Im pretty sure I was using only the long screws to thread through the fans and into the holes on the radiator. But I've been fighting with this thing for an hour and can't figure out what I did. Any ideas?

Lesson learned: if you rig something up make sure you take photos so you're not asking yourself 'how the hell' if you ever have to take it apart.


----------



## kazablanka

Carbide 270r ,i paint the interior white and upgrade my loop


----------



## rexbinary

Looking good!


----------



## Dash8Q4

Hello all, 

Anyone here in Canada with a 500R that upgraded the case but still has the 500R kicking around? Looking for some spare parts.

Cheers


----------



## SafeString

Just did the 500R Panel swap on my 400R. What do you think ?


----------



## Gabe3

I've had my 500R for 10 years now. the only thing thats bothered me is its kinda loud. I'm going to be mining soon and leaving my PC on overnight. what can I do to quiet this thing? I kinda want to get a new case. something with a window.

is this not the type of case that can be somewhat quiet due to its open nature? I do have a huge side fan. thanks.


----------



## overpower

Gabe3 said:


> I've had my 500R for 10 years now. the only thing thats bothered me is its kinda loud. I'm going to be mining soon and leaving my PC on overnight. what can I do to quiet this thing? I kinda want to get a new case. something with a window.
> 
> is this not the type of case that can be somewhat quiet due to its open nature? I do have a huge side fan. thanks.


Change everything to noctua a12x25 and you'll be good for a long time. Yes they are expensive. Yes they are worth it. Got 6 of them in the silverstone rv03 and I'm planning to get 3 more because i'm gonna use them anyway if I buy the Lianli o11 dynamic


----------



## Gabe3

overpower said:


> Change everything to noctua a12x25 and you'll be good for a long time. Yes they are expensive. Yes they are worth it. Got 6 of them in the silverstone rv03 and I'm planning to get 3 more because i'm gonna use them anyway if I buy the Lianli o11 dynamic


those are expensive lol. I could buy a new case instead for what those cost. I don't know how cases without a side fan or mesh at least keep the gpu cool. my gpu went up 7 degrees when I unplugged the side fan. I think the fan causing the majority of the sound might be the one in my PSU. its a corsair TX850. its 10 years old as well. it doesn't sound like its dying or anything.


----------



## overpower

Gabe3 said:


> those are expensive lol. I could buy a new case instead for what those cost. I don't know how cases without a side fan or mesh at least keep the gpu cool. my gpu went up 7 degrees when I unplugged the side fan. I think the fan causing the majority of the sound might be the one in my PSU. its a corsair TX850. its 10 years old as well. it doesn't sound like its dying or anything.


Buying a case instead for "what those cost" will still get you a case without good fans.
I saw a big improvement with these fans from some enermax tb silence ones.

New cases provide better airflow with front or bottom intake. Side intake messes up with the airflow anyway.


----------



## Gabe3

overpower said:


> Buying a case instead for "what those cost" will still get you a case without good fans.
> I saw a big improvement with these fans from some enermax tb silence ones.
> 
> New cases provide better airflow with front or bottom intake. Side intake messes up with the airflow anyway.


I'm not saying those fans wont help but would a new case do the same thing without good fans?


----------



## Gabe3

I narrowed it down to the psu fan causing bulk of the noise


----------

